# The V6 Community..5 Year Roll Call Update



## V6RUL

This thread is open to anything V6 related.
Links and "hows to's" are covered in this first post and V6 peeps are listed in the second post.

The V6 buying guide.. 
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&t=178099

Information regarding the 3.2 engine..
http://www.r32oc.com/TT32.pdf

Bentley for the VW range including the 3.2 engine "for reference only", parts could be the same and cheaper from VW.
http://mikegabriel.net/vw/bentley/mk4/

V6 Service Pack..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=793305

Brake Disc and Pad Group Buy Discount..
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=102274

Servicing guide for air filter, pollen filter, spark plugs and brake fluid change..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=781346

Tools for changing the oil..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=371738&p=2860258

Timing Chain Replacement..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178598&p=2555794&hilit=timing+chain#p2555794

I*ndies that will remove your Mechatronic Unit and send them for repair..*
GOK Garage Services, Merseyside.
Chester Auto Transmission, Chester
Autograph cars, Lancashire
Awesome Gti, Manchester
Midland Audi, West Midlands
The TTshop, Milton Keynes
APS Brackley

How to remove & install your mechatronic unit..





DSG re-adaption how to..
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... x_(DSG/02E)#Basic_Setting

Dash-Pod repair specialists..
http://www.bba-reman.com/uk/index.aspx
http://www.akspeedo.com/audi-vw-speedom ... r-shop.php
http://www.vdorepair.co.uk/
http://www.ecutesting.com/instrument_cl ... _faul.html
http://www.clusterrepairsuk.co.uk/

Osir Orbit DSG guide..
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&t=173784

Exhaust Flapper Mod..
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&t=218377

Hesitation/flatspot possible fix..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=224222&p=2073422#p2073422

Throttle body cleaning..
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&t=218500

Roof Rail Replacement & Part Numbers..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178598&p=2203004&hilit=roof+rails#p2203004

V6 Turbo Performance on a Budget by HPA..
http://www.hpamotorsports.com/vr6-single.html

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... e-Upgrades

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... n-Upgrades

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... r-under-5K
Autograph Cars are your contacts for the UK.

Steve


----------



## V6RUL

V6 BRIGADE ( DSG unless otherwise stated )

V6RUL 54 Iridescent Blue, Black and Grey Leather..Stage 3 Turbo
A8VCG  04 Manual, Misano Red with Black Leather..HPA Turbo
 lotuselanplus2s  RIP
 8JVR6  08 Manual, Misano Red with Black Leather..Stage 2 Turbo
 SBL  03 Maritius Blue with Grey Alcantara
 triplefan  04 Mauritius Blue with Black and Silver Leather
jgtis 04 Misano Red with Anise Leather
 sam1176uk  04 Mauritius Blue with Silver Nappa Leather
 chopper075  05 Manual, Mauritius Blue Roadster with Black Leather
 hey3688  04 Mauritius Blue with Grey Alcantara
robinnew 04 Glacier Blue with Silver Leather
Typhhon 04 Ebony Black on Black Leather
 dextter  04 Mauritius Blue with Black Leather
CaptRon 05 Misano Red with Black Leather
HeroicBrocolli 04 Glacier Blue with Black Leather
 -TheSilverLining-  Avus Silver with Black Leather
 andyr32  05 Moro Blue with Black Leather
 christopherr  04 Mauritius Blue with Black Leather
 David C  03 Silver with red Leather
 mikeat45  04 Papaya Orange with Black Leather
 Sline Red  04 Misano Red with Silver Leather
 Sline Red  04 White Roadster with Red Leather
 spaceplace  Silver with Black Leather
 MichaelAC  54 Glacier Blue with Black Leather
 ******  53 Silver with Red Leather
 D19 ASW  04 Brilliant Red Roadster with Red Leather
 Slackadder  05 Manual, Avus Silver with Red Leather
 RobLE  03 Avus Silver with Silver Leather
 Marty  06 Manual, Atlas Grey with Red Leather
 nastylasty  03 Glacier Blue with Blue Leather
 vwlupo  04 Red with Black Leather
xpanel MK2 08 Black/Orange with Black Leather
 rockyregal  54 Manual, Avus Silver with Black Leather
 bmcc  04 Avus Silver with Black Leather
 iktank  Misano Red with Black Leather
 Marco34  53 Misano Red with Black Leather
 chalks  Glacier Blue with Cream Leather
 mp302044  04 Avus Silver with Silver Leather
 connor0431  54 Moro Blue with Cream Leather
 farmersti  57 Aruba Blue with Platinum Silver Leather
 Gazza085  53 Glacier Blue with Black Leather
 Jakestar. 04 Papaya with Black Leather
 farmersti  08 Aruba Blue with Silver Leather
 Basketcase  04 Avus Silver with Black Leather
 Wallstreet  04 Dolomite Grey with Black Leather
 jamiemcc  04 Dolomite Grey with Silver Leather
 jfog1969  07 Silver with Red Leather
 Tomm  03 Mauritius Blue with Silver Leather
 Skid Mark  04 Kingfisher Blue with Silver Leather
 G60Monkey  05 Silver Roadster with Black Leather and Blue Roof
 Sycove  05 Glacier Blue with Black Leather
 The Missus Mechanic  05 Glacier Blue, Roadster with Silver Leather
 andyrick  04 Glacier Blue with Black Leather
 Lewis 100985  Avus Silver with Cream Leather
 dave250TT  04 Avus Silver, Manual with Red Leather
 Samir_TT 04 Merlin Purple with Ivory Leather
Jev 04 Black Cherry with Black Leather
alexgreyhead Black with Black Leather
 westo3  05 Silver, Manual with Black Leather
 HarryS  Misano Red with Grey Leather
Oranoco 04 Black Roadster, Manual with Aniseed Leather
rusTTy_racer 04 Black with Grey Leather
 pezftw  04 Mauritius Blue with Grey Leather
 blz-8027  04 Mauritius Blue with Blue Leather
damien.wrl 04 Black, manual with Silver Leather
 Harry ScroTTer  Avus Silver, Manual with Black Leather
 DAVE-W  05 Misano Red with Black Leather
 gogs  55 Quartz Grey with Black Leather
 Tommyg  Misano Red with Black Leather
 Silver923  04 Moro Blue Roadster with Grey Leather
 Mike_R  Silver with Black Leather
 DrunkMonk74  04 Misano Red with Silver Leather
 Antthony  05 Silver with Black Leather
Failbait 03 Brilliant Black with Black Leather
 MoocherTT  07 Condor Grey with Mineral Grey Leather
 paul7274uk  04 Avus Silver with Black Leather
Alv 54 Black, Manual with Silver Leather
Fastasaudi 53 Black with Grey Leather
Caty 04 Cherry Black with Black Leather
 dafeller  Misano Red with Black Leather
 LOWBOYTT  04 Avus Silver with Cream & Black Leather
higsta Ebony Black with Black Leather
 Misano_V6  54 Misano Red Manual with Silk Nappa Leather
 thewasp  04 Avus Silver Roadster with Grey Leather
Houndtt 04 Ebony Black Roadster with Cream Leather
derekmac Goodwood Green with Red Leather
derekmac 03 Berry Pearl with Silver Grey Leather
 milnei  04 Avus Silver Roadster with Black Leather
 Danman87  04 Misano Red with Black Leather
 robbiepepper  07 Manual, Dolphin Grey with Light Grey Leather
 philclemo  04 Dolomite Grey with Red Leather
SiW 04 Black with Black Leather
 MCIP  04 Misano Red with Grey Leather
 GarethY  04 Manual, Dolomite Grey with Red Leather

Steve


----------



## RichDean

2. RICHDEAN DSG :lol:

A couple of pics:


----------



## Hallyfella

3. Moro Blue V6 DSG(with new Mech unit)


----------



## maidenmania

Re-Mapped 3.2 V6, Avus Silver, DSG, Red Leather.......best car ive ever had


----------



## lhc

Completely standard 3.2 V6 manual gearbox - Glacier Blue


----------



## SAJ77

V6 DSG Remapped - Black/Anis yellow


----------



## wallstreet

7. V6 DSG Dolomite Grey, Geneva, Switzerland

Lots of factory options eg colour coded alloys that match mirrors
Only a Wak remap with the P1000 Unit to go back to stock

* 2010 July The Following, Thanks to the TTShop: *

Billsteins PSS9s fully adjustable ride height and damping
Tie rods for camber and toe adjustment
R32 rear arbs
Blue Haldex
Orange painted calipers

*Thanks To Wak*

250hp now 270hp remap, customised

Before Picture, on original suspension:









After:


----------



## Marco34

I'm another to the list!


----------



## jayTTapp

And me...............DSG - Mauritius Blue - Denim Leather - VagCheck Stage2 Remap


----------



## Roadhog

3.2 Papaya Orange.DSG...............+Gremlins


----------



## Bojmobile

and me, Bojmobile, 53plate 3.2V6 DSG in Glacier Blue with Red Leather:-


----------



## V6RUL

Stevecollier
The most modded 3.2 DSG on the forum and fighting for our corner every day.


----------



## hali

Blue Steel..... Moro Blu, 3.2 Q, DSG, with Light Blue leather. 8) 
very minimum mods; K&N box filter + QS wheels.


----------



## Gunnar

Hiya, 

V6 DSG in Dolomite Grey with Burgundy Leather.


----------



## Jimbob

Another V6 DSG in silver, with a black leather interior. Standard, not much else needs doing to it in my opinio


----------



## CamV6

Avus silver, silver leather, fully colour coded & lowered & remapped

I Think its a V6 DSG, it was the last time i looked [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mikeat45

Me Too..Me Too
Papaya Orange DSG.....


----------



## JT

Me too- Moro blue DSG, remap, milltek, eibach springs


----------



## kas

Ive got a silver V6 DSG with red leather, wak-box, flapper exhaust mod, 18 inch RS4s and LiquidTT!


----------



## m.carrahar

My wife has a 2005 3.2 convert. Missano red, bose, black leather 9.4k miles bog standard. She knows where the keys are I do every thing else.(she had a 225 previous)


----------



## Marco34

Seems that there are many DSG owners who have the 3.2! I think the two work together very well.

I'm not alone here to believe that the 3.2 lacks the lowers sleek look of the 225. I was happy for 9 months then after excellent discussions with 3.2 owners (not least Mr Hooky  ) I decided to get the Eibachs springs and 10mm spacers all round as the 7.5J could do with some arch filling once lowered. It really has transformed the car, not only looks but handling too. I would seriousley recommend it. I was sceptical at first if it was worth the money! How wrong I was.


----------



## maidenmania

Marco34 said:


> Seems that there are many DSG owners who have the 3.2! I think the two work together very well.
> 
> I'm not alone here to believe that the 3.2 lacks the lowers sleek look of the 225. I was happy for 9 months then after excellent discussions with 3.2 owners (not least Mr Hooky  ) I decided to get the Eibachs springs and 10mm spacers all round as the 7.5J could do with some arch filling once lowered. It really has transformed the car, not only looks but handling too. I would seriousley recommend it. I was sceptical at first if it was worth the money! How wrong I was.


How much did you lower it by and has it caused you any probs on speed humps etc


----------



## wallstreet

maidenmania said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that there are many DSG owners who have the 3.2! I think the two work together very well.
> 
> I'm not alone here to believe that the 3.2 lacks the lowers sleek look of the 225. I was happy for 9 months then after excellent discussions with 3.2 owners (not least Mr Hooky  ) I decided to get the Eibachs springs and 10mm spacers all round as the 7.5J could do with some arch filling once lowered. It really has transformed the car, not only looks but handling too. I would seriousley recommend it. I was sceptical at first if it was worth the money! How wrong I was.
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you lower it by and has it caused you any probs on speed humps etc
Click to expand...

search his posts there was a good one recently about height etc


----------



## jaqcom

Me too......2006 3.2 DSG Papaya,silver leather, 15mm/20mm spacers 8)


----------



## SAJ77

wallstreet said:


> maidenmania said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that there are many DSG owners who have the 3.2! I think the two work together very well.
> 
> I'm not alone here to believe that the 3.2 lacks the lowers sleek look of the 225. I was happy for 9 months then after excellent discussions with 3.2 owners (not least Mr Hooky  ) I decided to get the Eibachs springs and 10mm spacers all round as the 7.5J could do with some arch filling once lowered. It really has transformed the car, not only looks but handling too. I would seriousley recommend it. I was sceptical at first if it was worth the money! How wrong I was.
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you lower it by and has it caused you any probs on speed humps etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> search his posts there was a good one recently about height etc
Click to expand...

Here is the thread...
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=158764


----------



## MrHooky

Put me on the list please. DSG, Dolomite Grey with Silver leather.

On the wish list is Marco's Eibachs too...

Gunnar - did you buy your car recently? I'm sure I saw it for sale Sept/Oct time. 49k ish miles? Love the leather colour, not seen it before.


----------



## Groundhog

Wife has 3.2 DSG, brilliant red with black interior. Puts a smile on my face every time I drive it.


----------



## RichDean

Marco34, how does it handle with the lowered suspension?

I assume it does corners a lot better but how does the ride feel? The standard ride is pretty bumpy so assume it's still pretty stiff?

Also, I know it's already been asked but how's the ground clearance? I heard that the reason the V6 is higher than the 225 is because of the lower sump, have you had any problems with that?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Do I count ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> Do I count ?


No and we are not interested in your mk 2 eather :wink: :lol:


----------



## ozwigan

put me down 53 3.2 v6 dsg dolomite grey totally standard


----------



## OeTT

put me down as well please - will find a pic later. Moro blue V6 manual roadster with blue hood.

Stewart


----------



## Gunnar

MrHooky said:


> Gunnar - did you buy your car recently? I'm sure I saw it for sale Sept/Oct time. 49k ish miles? Love the leather colour, not seen it before.


Hiya - Yes bought it end of Sept after seeing it advertised on Pistonheads. Yeah colour is sweet - the original owner had a mate who worked for Audi so was able to specify it, would be interested to know if it is unique. 
Piccy of interior in garage and below:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=2273

I like your wheels, mine has the 18" RS4s (I think) - but managed to scratch the rim of the rear nearside whilst driving in the snow. I turned right out of T-junction and gave her just a little too much gas, rear end slid and came around to a stop against the kerb ! Doh ! :?

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## RichDean

Love that interior. That image looks as if it's out of a glossy magazine


----------



## Gunnar

Thankyou. Just my Fuji Camera.


----------



## JamesDSG

04 Mauritius Blue with Anis Yellow leather


----------



## RobLE

Hi,

Don't know how I add to the list in the first post (of if thats what I was meant to do?!) Anyway, another 3.2 here - 2003 in Avus with silver leather and DSG and 30,000 miles. New Mechatronic unit fitted this week! :roll:

Rob.


----------



## rob6165

Me also,

Metallic blue,blue leather and manual 24000 miles.
Have since the pics put on wheel spacers,Forge gear knob and got blue Haldex coming and hope to get a de-cat pipe.
Pics are from the dealer I bought from last month.
Sold my Porsche 968 Cab, bought the TTand not looked back!


----------



## MrHooky

OeTT said:


> I like your wheels, mine has the 18" RS4s (I think)


Why thank you! Mine are 18" Audi/BBS wheels. They're 8J as opposed to the 7.5J standard 7 spoke items. I really like them as you don't see many TTs with them on. Also like the standard items too to be fair. When I was finally looking with the intention of buying I was chuffed to find a V6 with the BBS wheels on.

You're leather must be a one-off. I've never seen it before, and it was your car I saw when I was looking in Sept; RS4 wheels I remember! Remember thinking it was a good price too for the colour combo! I wasn't sure about the silver leather originally, even after I'd bought my car as it wasn't the cleanest, but seeing as we're doing some interior pics thought I'd show off my hard work I did with the liquid leather in Nov. Love the colour now, suits the Dolomite nicely...

Richdean - I'll pre-empt Marco's response, but if you get chatting to him you'll realise we need to get it done! I originally started the thread which has been quoted with my car. Looks too high for me. Marco will show you his revised, which looks great. 'OEM' still but how our cars should have looked (and handled) in the first place.


----------



## MrHooky

Richdean - I've said it before and I'll say it again, love that Atlas grey. I'm 50:50 between that and Dolomite now! Have you also been hard at work with the liquid leather - you're interior looks great in the pics!

Enough complements for now. When are we going to start arguing who's got the best one...!? I'll be honest and say it's not mine until it's lowered!


----------



## V6RUL

argue about whos got the best what???
is it this or something else...








Steve


----------



## MrHooky

stevecollier said:


> argue about whos got the best what???


Good point, I couldn't have been less specific! I left out word 'car' as an attempt for us all to be petty and say that theirs is best!

Steve - have you done something to the instrument cluster it's looking silver in that pic as opposed to the bog standard black?

Do like that red leather too. Very 'in your face'!


----------



## V6RUL

Lets start a game and see if you can spot the seven mods apart from the sweets on the seat and stuff in my door and im not counting floor mats in this or the phone holder or the optional seats or door inserts.*Updates on page 3.*
The instrument cluster is OEM, its just the angle of the photo.
1.Liquid guessed correctly by MrHooky.
2.Nokia hands free kit, again MrHooky.
3.Armrest guessed correct by MrHooky.
4.Mirrior controller surround by Elliot.
5.5 button surrounds by Elliot.
6.Retro fitted cruise by Elliot.
7.
Still 1 to get and you can see it in the pic but its not easy.








Steve


----------



## BFT - John

Big Fish Tuning John - Black 2004 Convertible with Black Leather - Currently in bits..... Many many bits....

Her car - 225bhp 02 BAM Coupe...


----------



## MrHooky

Liquid gauge
Parrot type thing near it
Armrest I presume you're including

That's it for me, unless you did those three twice...!


----------



## eyeball

I've got one! 54 reg DSG, Moro Blue, Anis leather.


----------



## RichDean

Steve thats a tough one!

SIX mods?? I can spot one - the arm rest, unless that came as standard in your car in which case it isn't a mod at all!

MrHooky, thanks for the compliments on the colour! yeah I really love it. I only saw one more in that colour before I bought mine and it was a 52 plate 225 - I remember thinking it was a lovely colour, a nice alternative to silver. I thought it made the TT look more expensive.

Got to admit I've not used liquid leather yet, I used autoglym leather cleaner and leather care cream which works quite well. Haven't done it since November now so it's looking a tough grubby at the moment.

To be honest I cant wait until spring and some nice weather comes - I cant wait to give it a proper detail all round - clay bar, polish, glaze, sealant, the lot. Cant wait!


----------



## V6RUL

MrHooky said:


> Liquid gauge
> Parrot type thing near it
> Armrest I presume you're including
> 
> That's it for me, unless you did those three twice...!


Posted up, its actually seven mods, will update post with the guesses and who got it.
Steve


----------



## MrHooky

eyeball said:


> To be honest I cant wait until spring and some nice weather comes - I cant wait to give it a proper detail all round - clay bar, polish, glaze, sealant, the lot. Cant wait!


Same here. Managed to get a polish and wax in just before New Year which now means car is very shiney underneath three weeks worth off snow driving! Contemplated cleaning it today... until it rained!


----------



## V6RUL

MrHooky said:


> eyeball said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I cant wait until spring and some nice weather comes - I cant wait to give it a proper detail all round - clay bar, polish, glaze, sealant, the lot. Cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Managed to get a polish and wax in just before New Year which now means car is very shiney underneath three weeks worth off snow driving! Contemplated cleaning it today... until it rained!
Click to expand...

Cleaned, what is that? if its dirty people wont touch it..  








Steve


----------



## MrHooky

Of those of us that have Dolomite Grey cars, anyone else live near Good Hope hospital in Sutton Coldfield? Very weird driving past the same car as yours when you thought you had a rare model/colour!


----------



## V6RUL

MrHooky said:


> Of those of us that have Dolomite Grey cars, anyone else live near Good Hope hospital in Sutton Coldfield? Very weird driving past the same car as yours when you thought you had a rare model/colour!


Thats the big glass window on the high street i take it. Mr Reflection.. :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Lets start a game and see if you can spot the seven mods apart from the sweets on the seat and stuff in my door and im not counting floor mats in this or the phone holder.
> The instrument cluster is OEM, its just the angle of the photo.
> 1.Liquid guessed correctly by MrHooky.
> 2.Nokia hands free kit, again MrHooky.
> 3.Armrest guessed correct by MrHooky.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Whose been licking your interior clean Steve? Dam!

4. The red seats and the inserts
5.


----------



## ELLIOTT

You have chrome surrounds around the buttons on the dash ie heated seats etc.. and also the wing mirror controler is chrome plated?


----------



## GT4Rallye

My MY05 was one of the last to be purchased in Australia.


----------



## Hallyfella

What about the grab handles !!


----------



## V6RUL

the stig said:


> What about the grab handles !!


Sorry OEM


----------



## Hallyfella

stevecollier said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the grab handles !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry OEM
Click to expand...

Booo


----------



## robokn

robokn- 57 MK II 3.2 in Lamborghini sepheus blue, mapped engine and DSG, with cams, exhaust and induction
the loads of carbon and a few exclusive touches and some BIG brakes to stop all that weight :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

That looks amazing! My favourite MK2.. But sorry MK1 list only muwahahahahaha


----------



## ELLIOTT

Steve .. You have engine push start? and chrome around wing mirror adjuster?


----------



## robokn

Sorry to crash the party but it doesn't say older models just MIGHTY V6'S


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Steve .. You have engine push start? and chrome around wing mirror adjuster?


No engine push start and youve already got the mirror adjuster surround, see page 3 for list.
I thought you knew your 3.2s
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Robokn you are added dont tell all the mk2 guys ill be updating forever! im rubbish on the computer at the best of times.
Steve is it rubber car mats and sat nav mount? :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Robokn you are added dont tell all the mk2 guys ill be updating forever! im rubbish on the computer at the best of times.
> Steve is it rubber car mats and sat nav mount? :roll:


You numpty, read the post on page 3... [smiley=book2.gif] 
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

OOpps ....  You have retro fitted cruise control......


----------



## Gunnar

Hi Steve - How about door grab handles wrapped in red leather ?

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## dale55

How about one from the states mates?

2005 V6 with DSG, flapper mod, wak box, upgraded rear arb. Silver with silver leather interior.


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> OOpps ....  You have retro fitted cruise control......


hurray, one left to go.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Gunnar said:


> Hi Steve - How about door grab handles wrapped in red leather ?
> 
> Nope
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
As an ex-MKI 225bhp and then a superb V6. I have to say that I don't miss either till I turn the key on my new TTS.
The growl of the 3.2 when I used too blip the throttle is how it should be!! :roll: 
Yes I do miss it and should never have sold it. MKII TTS is nice mind and has it's good points, but just no sound. :? 
On top of all that my missus prefers the shape of the MKI. Have to admit it did look good from the rear. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 








It had only done 11,562 miles too.


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> That looks amazing! My favourite MK2.. But sorry MK1 list only muwahahahahaha


Add it to it mate, just with a year and MkII helps us understand how many 3.2s are on here that is one of the nice most I have seen...


----------



## robokn

Thank you a few more subtle mods to come and hopefully one not so subtle


----------



## RichDean

MrHooky, thought you might like these, I spent about three and a half hours out there this morning giving her what was meant to be a 'quick' was and wax 8)


----------



## Marco34

Just had my V6 lowered on Eibachs with 10mm spacers all round. It's completely change the look and the handling. Very happy with the car now!! There was always something missing and this was it! Some pics just so you can see it now. Not great, just drive shots after a wash.


















With new LED sidelights on. Bit light to tell but much better than the standard candle like glow.


----------



## RichDean

Looks really nice mate, I'm definitely going to look into that combo myself.

Does it handle better than standard?


----------



## Marco34

RichDean said:


> Looks really nice mate, I'm definitely going to look into that combo myself.
> 
> Does it handle better than standard?


Hi Rich

Thanks,
I'll say it does. I found it used to wallow too much, almost more than my TDI sport A4! The Eibachs are firmer but over standard roads you can hardley tell. Bigger holes are a tad worse. Also it's gain 20mm in the axles so that's helped stability. The standard setup looks good but for me (after much comparing with other TT it just missed out on feeling glued to the road. I would seriously recommend it.

Marco


----------



## SAJ77

Marco34 said:


> RichDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really nice mate, I'm definitely going to look into that combo myself.
> 
> Does it handle better than standard?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rich
> 
> Thanks,
> I'll say it does. I found it used to wallow too much, almost more than my TDI sport A4! The Eibachs are firmer but over standard roads you can hardley tell. Bigger holes are a tad worse. Also it's gain 20mm in the axles so that's helped stability. The standard setup looks good but for me (after much comparing with other TT it just missed out on feeling glued to the road. I would seriously recommend it.
> 
> Marco
Click to expand...

+1

The handling improves drastically JUST by changing the springs and Ive got a 40mm and 50mm gain in axles due to the spacers and thats got to help too 

Its a must have mod IMO along with a remap.

Saj


----------



## RichDean

Sorry Marco, not sure if you mentioned it but what was the lowering distance again?

Was it 40mm all round?


----------



## NJBTT

here's another wonderful V6 DSG

she's a standard 2005 in silver with grey leather.....





































cheers

nigel


----------



## Marco34

RichDean said:


> Sorry Marco, not sure if you mentioned it but what was the lowering distance again?
> 
> Was it 40mm all round?


No, it was slightly different with mine. I got about 25-30mm on the rear and about 22mm on the front! A nice balance. Prefer the read to drop slightly more than the front.


----------



## Marco34

Looking very nice Nigel. Some good shots!


----------



## RichDean

It does look really sweet. I'm a big fan of modded cars that still look 'standard' if that makes any sense! It's like the normal V6, but perfected!

I definitely want to get it done, just have to check with the old insurance, plus my cars under warranty so will check that too


----------



## Marco34

RichDean said:


> It does look really sweet. I'm a big fan of modded cars that still look 'standard' if that makes any sense! It's like the normal V6, but perfected!
> 
> I definitely want to get it done, just have to check with the old insurance, plus my cars under warranty so will check that too


I was talking with Mr Hooky, also a V6 owner, about lowering and spacers. I was not keen on spacers (mechanical reasons) but with 10mm I don't see any issues. We both wanted it to look within OEM specs but to look planted. He will take the plunge soon I think. Once I got the V6 months ago it was a honeymoon period and then looking and comparing at more TTs showed the need for modifying it. For me, I think it's about spot on.


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> RichDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does look really sweet. I'm a big fan of modded cars that still look 'standard' if that makes any sense! It's like the normal V6, but perfected!
> 
> I definitely want to get it done, just have to check with the old insurance, plus my cars under warranty so will check that too
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking with Mr Hooky, also a V6 owner, about lowering and spacers. I was not keen on spacers (mechanical reasons) but with 10mm I don't see any issues. We both wanted it to look within OEM specs but to look planted. He will take the plunge soon I think. Once I got the V6 months ago it was a honeymoon period and then looking and comparing at more TTs showed the need for modifying it. For me, I think it's about spot on.
Click to expand...

Beware the mods have started, its an addiction.
Steve


----------



## showtime

me too


----------



## CHADTT

Don't forget me.
















.


----------



## MrHooky

RichDean said:


> He will take the plunge soon I think


I most certainly will Marco. Looking great in those pics today too. Very jealous of the new stance. Not a case of if, just when for me and the Eibachs.

Richdean - some nice pics there too. I also had a three hour car cleaning episode, and managed to clean the wife's new A5 too. Both looking sparkly. By rush hour tomorrow both will be filthy again but good whilst it lasted!

Here's a car cleaning conundrum to you all. Wife got her A5 just before Xmas. Phantom Black pearlescent. Lovely colour. I've washed it twice now, both times with sheepskin wash mitt, and Meguiars Gold Class shampoo/conditioner. Towelled down with one of these microfibre sonus towel things. Seem quite good. The black paint is showing some very fine scratches which I think are in the lacquer. Given what I used, and I also give the car a good squirt before washing, I'm convinced it's not me that has put them on. To the onlooker you can't see a thing, but when kneeling down and close up to the paint, there a few marks on the both back rear wings, but nowhere else. What would people do here? I'm tempted to take back to Audi and get them to machine polish. Sooner the better before they accuse me of putting the marks on. There is also a very small, raised, what can only be described as 'nipple'(!) in the lacquer near roof on rear pillar. Don't get me wrong, the car looks stunning now it's all cleaned up, just annoying I know that there are a few imperfections in the paintwork...

Apologies if I went off thread. Just enjoyed cleaning the cars today!


----------



## MrHooky

RichDean said:


> MrHooky, thought you might like these


RichDean - one back to you, after my Autoglym super resin polish stint, followed by some P222 carnauba. The sun had deserted me and my camera is rubbish without light, but you get an idea of the sheen I managed to produce. Arm ached for days mind...


----------



## blockb

2004 S-line Black 22K miles, Phatbox, XM radio purchased 9/09


----------



## RichDean

> by MrHooky on 57 minutes ago
> 
> RichDean wrote:
> MrHooky, thought you might like these
> 
> RichDean - one back to you, after my Autoglym super resin polish stint, followed by some P222 carnauba. The sun had deserted me and my camera is rubbish without light, but you get an idea of the sheen I managed to produce. Arm ached for days mind...


Still looking good and well worth the effort! Lets hope it actually stays dry for a few days so we can enjoy our nice clean cars


----------



## V6RUL

blockb said:


> 2004 S-line Black 22K miles, Phatbox, XM radio purchased 9/09


Can you prove you have an S Line 3.2 V6????????
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> blockb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 S-line Black 22K miles, Phatbox, XM radio purchased 9/09
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove you have an S Line 3.2 V6????????
> Steve
Click to expand...

I only thought it was Mk2 TTs that were labelled S-line.


----------



## sichapman

You can Add mine.

2005-54 plate mauritius blue, Silver Leather, DSG, 38K Miles, Standard.


----------



## robokn

He is in the States, so maybe a different model as they do have different variants


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> He is in the States, so maybe a different model as they do have different variants


prob from Texas where they have it all bigger and better.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Steers and Queers...to qoute a well known actor


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Steers and Queers...to qoute a well known actor


but he is a 3.2er. We take all sorts im affraid incl you.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichRS6

Hi there just wondering if any of You TT owners have had any problems with the DSG box ?

I have a 2007 MkV R32 with DSG so My warranty is almost up and although I have no problems with it at the moment I dont see why a susbstantial mechanical component on what was a fairly expensive car should have such a short service life.

I want to try and organise a mass text in to watchdog to highlight this issue and get the same deal for us that VWo America has given to the Yanks. 100,000 miles or Ten Years.

BTW I have had to do this once before due to issues with My C5 RS6 and the DRC and we did manage to get Audi to offer some concessions so given the much greater numbers of cars with DSG boxes this should be fairly straightforward.

Have there been any list of owners with problems compiled on this forum ?

Cheers, Rich.


----------



## Marco34

Sure has Rich. Just perform a search on DSG. I think there was a thread re Watchdog and DSG. A search will bring it up!!


----------



## Bushybeaver

Mine, 54 plate Manual with Full Milltek, Wak Box, Leds, Sub, Kenwood H/U, Bluetooth. EBC Pads.


----------



## V6RUL

Bushybeaver said:


> Mine, 54 plate Manual with Full Milltek, Wak Box, Leds, Sub, Kenwood H/U, Bluetooth. EBC Pads.


MM full Miltek, are you sure?
Looks 8) though.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Bushybeaver said:


> Mine, 54 plate Manual with Full Milltek, Wak Box, Leds, Sub, Kenwood H/U, Bluetooth. EBC Pads.


Spot the difference!!


----------



## V6RUL

The first one is on stilts... :lol: :lol: 
steve


----------



## Hallyfella

stevecollier said:


> The first one is on stilts... :lol: :lol:
> steve


Oh you bitch ! :wink:


----------



## keithM

hi

kyrstal blue with cream leather, was drls, 6000k bulb, and the rest is standard

cheers


----------



## Marco34

the stig said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is on stilts... :lol: :lol:
> steve
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you bitch ! :wink:
Click to expand...

bitch indeed :lol: ... I was referring to them being twins. Looking forward to meeting you Steve at the Southport meet. I can see you upsetting the fellow 225s with your sharp tongue!! :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

Marco34 said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is on stilts... :lol: :lol:
> steve
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you bitch ! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bith indeed :lol: ... I was referring to them being twins. Looking forward to meeting you Steve at the Southport meet. I can see you upsetting the fellow 225s with your sharp tongue!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Hold the Swiss Flag for me SteveC

SteveC, bring your pencil sharpener, I think it is going to be a tough and dangerous crowd lol  creating soo many enemies lately buddy...I turn my head a minute and come back and mayhem..


----------



## Marco34

the stig said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is on stilts... :lol: :lol:
> steve
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you bitch ! :wink:
Click to expand...

How has your DSG been Stig since the new mechatronic?


----------



## bluey32

HI EVERYBODY!,
we have also seen the light ours is a 3.2 as well, blue on a 04 with Bmc cda ind and a blueflame cat back.


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is on stilts... :lol: :lol:
> steve
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you bitch ! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bitch indeed :lol: ... I was referring to them being twins. Looking forward to meeting you Steve at the Southport meet. I can see you upsetting the fellow 225s with your sharp tongue!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Im trying to drum business for Santa Pod so a poke and a prod here and there to lure people in. Im sure all are taking it there stride and have a laugh and a giggle at my quipps....  I dont think the twins will dare go to the Pod, especially the tall one as it might fall over... :roll: Would be good to see more V6ers there, i think there a 3 upto now to try and fight for our pride and im going to try and kick some AA Class 1.8 butt with the other two V6ers. Seeing this post is aimed at the V6ers its a pity there arent more taking an interest in the event, maybe looking at the their cars tucked away in their garages is their passion but some prefer to unleash the beast and show off what weve got. Its going to be a great day out with trophies on offer and lots of action from the 400plus BHP boys ripping it up.
Shame some prefer to hide under their shells and just think about swirl marks and spacers...  
Elliot said he may go in a Renault Berlingo which i know would be funny on the strip especially against Bozzies mums Matiz but it could be a showcase to show off his new motor but i dont think his missus or boyfriend will let him take it out yet.. :lol: :lol:

Hi Marco, hopefully i will see you the week after on the Southport run if im still alive after the 1.8s have finished with me....did you say you had a valid reason not to cruise down to the Pod with me or is it shopping day or something or something or something, maybe your car is too red maybe...  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

bitch indeed :lol: ... I was referring to them being twins. Looking forward to meeting you Steve at the Southport meet. I can see you upsetting the fellow 225s with your sharp tongue!! :lol:[/quote]

Hold the Swiss Flag for me SteveC

SteveC, bring your pencil sharpener, I think it is going to be a tough and dangerous crowd lol  creating soo many enemies lately buddy...I turn my head a minute and come back and mayhem..[/quote]

Well seeings as your not doing the short drive over ive got to play with somebody at the Pod, but ive got to try and get them there first which is proving quite difficult as they are doing their hair on Sunday or preserving their clutches or just cant be arsed joining in a fun day full of banter and testosterone.
There will be free food, drinks, music, page 3 girls and the temp will be in the mid twenties and the parking area will be hoovered and parking spaces leave an 8ft gap to the next car.... :roll: 
Steve


----------



## JonnyRockwell

View attachment 2


----------



## TT5 4 JON

add me to the MK1 list
viewtopic.php?f=31&t=151475


----------



## V6RUL

asdaman said:


> add me to the MK1 list
> viewtopic.php?f=31&t=151475


Hi fella, that was a short and to the point post. See you on the Southport run.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

JonnyRockwell said:


> View attachment 3


Nice, similar colour to mine..

SteveC more 3.2 owners than expected...awesome!  why dont you start some controversy...


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> JonnyRockwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, similar colour to mine..
> 
> SteveC more 3.2 owners than expected...awesome!  why dont you start some controversy...
Click to expand...

Seen your car and well i have to say i dont like the painted mirrors, you are on stilts and where are your spacers??
Is that contreversial enough??
Steve


----------



## Hallyfella

For Marco. 
My car is like new since the Mech unit change. ive not had much chance to put it through the paces yet due to working away and the weather but i will soon :twisted: :wink:


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Seen your car and well i have to say i dont like the painted mirrors, you are on stilts and where are your spacers??
> Is that contreversial enough??
> Steve


There you go more like it!!!! Dont worry will catch you up this summer sunshine!


----------



## ELLIOTT

Would love to take mine to the pod but it will not be ready! So tempted to thrash the berlingo down the strip, Would deffo get slowest time! Thats if my _*GIRLFRIEND!*_ lets me.


----------



## Marco34

Nice pics Jonny Rockwell, just one thing. Those exhaust tips would look great cleaned up!! :lol:


----------



## Marco34

the stig said:


> For Marco.
> My car is like new since the Mech unit change. ive not had much chance to put it through the paces yet due to working away and the weather but i will soon :twisted: :wink:


Good stuff. MIne seems to be behaving itself, makes the odd clonk when cold going from D to N but nothing I would not expect from a half manual box. A mates DSG A3 makes no noise. Weird how the TT DSGs seems to be a bit vocal!


----------



## wallstreet

Marco34 said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Marco.
> My car is like new since the Mech unit change. ive not had much chance to put it through the paces yet due to working away and the weather but i will soon :twisted: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff. MIne seems to be behaving itself, makes the odd clonk when cold going from D to N but nothing I would not expect from a half manual box. A mates DSG A3 makes no noise. Weird how the TT DSGs seems to be a bit vocal!
Click to expand...

Have you had the gear oil changed lately? How is your battery? Upgrade to S5005 Bosch next time it needs one.


----------



## Marco34

wallstreet said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Marco.
> My car is like new since the Mech unit change. ive not had much chance to put it through the paces yet due to working away and the weather but i will soon :twisted: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff. MIne seems to be behaving itself, makes the odd clonk when cold going from D to N but nothing I would not expect from a half manual box. A mates DSG A3 makes no noise. Weird how the TT DSGs seems to be a bit vocal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had the gear oil changed lately? How is your battery? Upgrade to S5005 Bosch next time it needs one.
Click to expand...

Yes, I had mine done last Summer at 36k miles. Battery fine. Using a ctek battery charger. Constantly hooked up and keeps the battery in peak condition.

Why would the battery affect the DSG? Unless of course it was really low. I used to notice (before the charger was connected) that the tacho would not kick into life for a few seconds after firing up from cold. I was told that batterys can cause this. Seems to have been the case.


----------



## Marco34

asdaman said:


> add me to the MK1 list
> viewtopic.php?f=31&t=151475


Cool another V6 er at the meet. I assume you are going per Steve C comments? I'm not far from wigan.


----------



## wallstreet

Marco34 said:


> How is your battery? Upgrade to S5005 Bosch next time it needs one.


Yes, I had mine done last Summer at 36k miles. Battery fine. Using a ctek battery charger. Constantly hooked up and keeps the battery in peak condition.

Why would the battery affect the DSG? Unless of course it was really low. I used to notice (before the charger was connected) that the tacho would not kick into life for a few seconds after firing up from cold. I was told that batterys can cause this. Seems to have been the case.[/quote]

Hi Mate

The battery can affect the DSG electrics, there are at least 26 oil sensors within the DSG unit, according to Storm Devpt a strong battery was recommended for the car. In general the car uses a lot of juice... just ensure you have someone reputable advice you eg awesome, vagtech, ttspares as well to guide why it clunks or if it is something deeper... I never park outside unless I am on holiday, I never noticed any problems.. Interesting abo9ut the tacho not firing in cold.. I was in -12C and no probloems at all.

SteveC runs on Batman Juice


----------



## SAJ77

Marco34 said:


> I used to notice (before the charger was connected) that the tacho would not kick into life for a few seconds after firing up from cold. I was told that batterys can cause this. Seems to have been the case.


Mine does this! Think I'll look into getting a Bosch S5 battery...

Cheers Marco

Saj


----------



## V6RUL

SAJ77 said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to notice (before the charger was connected) that the tacho would not kick into life for a few seconds after firing up from cold. I was told that batterys can cause this. Seems to have been the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine does this! Think I'll look into getting a Bosch S5 battery...
> 
> Cheers Marco
> 
> Saj
Click to expand...

the pod is driven from the ECU and not directly driven so it takes 1 or 2 secs to kick in, i wiuldnt worry about it.
Nice to see you back online SAJ, thought you had evaporated.
Steve


----------



## SAJ77

stevecollier said:


> Nice to see you back online SAJ, thought you had evaporated.
> Steve


Cheers fella, just laid up post hernia op


----------



## V6RUL

SAJ77 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you back online SAJ, thought you had evaporated.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers fella, just laid up post hernia op
Click to expand...

trying to picture you being pampered by a nurse with a low cut top and suzzies on when she picks something up.
Hopefully the Pod is still calling you wimp...  
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Saj get well mate... be funnier if your wife, gf is reading what SteveC is writing...


----------



## Marco34

Would one of you guys please advise. I've just got spacers on standard 3.2 wheels. Awesome fitted 35mm bolts. I measure the old ones and they were 25mm. As they didn't have locking bolts I'm ordering some. The guy has come back saying my car has 28mm and they only have 34.5 or 41mm. He says I need the 41 and cut them down!! I can't be arsed doing that, nor do I have a vice anymore. Surely 34.5mm would be ok? what's 0.5mm? Please let me know if these will be ok

Thanks

marco


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Would one of you guys please advise. I've just got spacers on standard 3.2 wheels. Awesome fitted 35mm bolts. I measure the old ones and they were 25mm. As they didn't have locking bolts I'm ordering some. The guy has come back saying my car has 28mm and they only have 34.5 or 41mm. He says I need the 41 and cut them down!! I can't be arsed doing that, nor do I have a vice anymore. Surely 34.5mm would be ok? what's 0.5mm? Please let me know if these will be ok
> 
> Thanks
> 
> marco


Are your spacers bolt through or spacer to hub and wheel to spacer bolted?
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would one of you guys please advise. I've just got spacers on standard 3.2 wheels. Awesome fitted 35mm bolts. I measure the old ones and they were 25mm. As they didn't have locking bolts I'm ordering some. The guy has come back saying my car has 28mm and they only have 34.5 or 41mm. He says I need the 41 and cut them down!! I can't be arsed doing that, nor do I have a vice anymore. Surely 34.5mm would be ok? what's 0.5mm? Please let me know if these will be ok
> 
> Thanks
> 
> marco
> 
> 
> 
> Are your spacers bolt through or spacer to hub and wheel to spacer bolted?
> Steve
Click to expand...

Bolt through hub centric. Forge ones.


----------



## SAJ77

stevecollier said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you back online SAJ, thought you had evaporated.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers fella, just laid up post hernia op
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> trying to picture you being pampered by a nurse with a low cut top and suzzies on when she picks something up.
> Hopefully the Pod is still calling you wimp...
> Steve
Click to expand...




wallstreet said:


> Saj get well mate... be funnier if your wife, gf is reading what SteveC is writing...


Cheers lads, getting there....slowly!


----------



## SAJ77

Marco34 said:


> Would one of you guys please advise. I've just got spacers on standard 3.2 wheels. Awesome fitted 35mm bolts. I measure the old ones and they were 25mm. As they didn't have locking bolts I'm ordering some. The guy has come back saying my car has 28mm and they only have 34.5 or 41mm. He says I need the 41 and cut them down!! I can't be arsed doing that, nor do I have a vice anymore. Surely 34.5mm would be ok? what's 0.5mm? Please let me know if these will be ok
> 
> Thanks
> 
> marco


Like you say Marco, I wouldn't have thought 0.5 mm will make any difference :?

Even more so, the fact that it will only be on one bolt per wheel! 

Saj


----------



## V6RUL

SAJ77 said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would one of you guys please advise. I've just got spacers on standard 3.2 wheels. Awesome fitted 35mm bolts. I measure the old ones and they were 25mm. As they didn't have locking bolts I'm ordering some. The guy has come back saying my car has 28mm and they only have 34.5 or 41mm. He says I need the 41 and cut them down!! I can't be arsed doing that, nor do I have a vice anymore. Surely 34.5mm would be ok? what's 0.5mm? Please let me know if these will be ok
> 
> Thanks
> 
> marco
> 
> 
> 
> Like you say Marco, I wouldn't have thought 0.5 mm will make any difference :?
> 
> Even more so, the fact that it will only be on one bolt per wheel!
> 
> Saj
Click to expand...

The shorter ones will do. The lockers dont really hold the wheel on anyway as i wouldnt want to torque them up the same as the other bolts.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Thanks Saj / Steve Shorter ones it is..


----------



## MrHooky

Guys and girls

Seeing as this a V6 thread, can I ask how many of us on here have had DSG troubles? I know when it plays up it's not nice as basically cripples the car (transmission clearly fundamental to moving!) and is expensive to repair. I was just wondering how many of the 43 of us (thanks Elliott for updating by the way) have had trouble? In fact it's less than that given the manuals on here.

I seem to think (I have no basis for this!) it was just the early cars although not sure if that's the case. Did Audi have a few niggles in earlier cars with later ones being less succeptible or is consensus that the DSG on MKIs is just a lottery full stop?

For the record, mine has been fine in my ownership. Hopefully not kiss of death for my run out tomorrow!

I'd just be interested to know a rough percentage of people/cars that have had faults. I'll probably regret asking if the figure turns out to be a big one.

Other question, and again linked, how many V6s were sold in UK? Presumably only a minority compared to the 1.8T variants. 5,000? I have no idea...

M


----------



## RichDean

MrHooky, I was chatting to the service manager at my local Audi garage the other day about this, when I phoned up to get a quote for another years warranty as mine runs out in March.

He said, and obviously he's pretty biased on this, but in all his time there he's only seen about 4 DSG failures. Again, take that as you will as he may be inclined to say that. He also mentioned that the gear changes on the DSG are noticeably not very smooth compared to a lot of other automatics, and that a lot of people worry that there's a problem with the DSG because of this when actually the ESP has a lot to do with it as well.

I've got to admit, I did a bit of a test the other day, driving in slow moving traffic changing from 1st to 2nd to 3rd etc, in both auto and manual, with ESP on and off, and it did seem a lot smoother with the ESP off, which makes sense as it's there to limit and control the wheels to a certain extent.

I wouldn't want to drive with the ESP off as it is a good safety device, but now when the gear changes with a bit of a jolt, I know the ESP probably has a bit to do with it, probably more so than a problem with the DSG.

I hope my DSG never goes wrong, but I'm looking into a new warranty at the moment to cover it if it did.

Whether there is an issue with early model DSG's I'm not sure. Obviously earlier models are older and are probably more inclined to have higher milage and more ware and tear, which may be more of a contributing character.

But if there was issues with early DSG's, and Audi realised it and fixed them on later models, then there's quite a bit of liability in Audi's case, like the dash pod issue, that they should own up to


----------



## ELLIOTT

Fitted my BMC cda today , And also WAS's engine bay bling! And gave the car a good claying 8) Car hoocked up to VAG com and no faults found... Happy Days 8)


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Fitted my BMC cda today , And also WAS's engine bay bling! And gave the car a good claying 8) Car hoocked up to VAG com and no faults found... Happy Days 8)


So no excuses to not see you tomorrow....
Steve

No probs with my DSG, ever. 140K of careful ownership.


----------



## Gunnar

Good Luck at the Pod Steve, I'll be with you in spirit ! 
Give them 225ers a run. 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Gunnar said:


> Good Luck at the Pod Steve, I'll be with you in spirit !
> Give them 225ers a run. 8)


Cheers, shame your missing out. I will be kicking butt.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Only the vocal DSG for me. Always done that from ownership... Independant I use said all that he has worked on do it. SO that seems a 'feature'.

I've had some delays and some strange goings on when accelerating lately but realised it was quite wet and greasy so as you say Rich, it could be ESP playing it's part! I'm not worrying about DSG, if it fails, I'll fix it. Enjoy the car I say!!!


----------



## speedyellow

Hi,

New here, owner of a '05 3.2 V6 DSG Roadster which has just this weekend passed 100k miles... and still feels like 20k!


----------



## V6RUL

well boys to hold our end up, ive been the Pod and ..........................................................................................
VSPURS and CANEY running in the 400 were dominant but i gained us 3rd over all and top in my Class.
                                     
i got a 14.1 and HARK was closest.
I squeezed a tophy out of it as the organisers were very organised....  
Steve


----------



## Gunnar

Woohoo...Nice one Steve.  
Maybe this will finally silence the 225ers !


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> well boys to hold our end up, ive been the Pod and ..........................................................................................
> VSPURS and CANEY running in the 400 were dominant but i gained us 3rd over all and top in my Class.
> 
> i got a 14.1 and HARK was closest.
> I squeezed a tophy out of it as the organisers were very organised....
> Steve


Well done. When you say top of class, is that the 3.2s or TTs?


----------



## timcullen

I've got one too!............For sale [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1424078.htm


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> well boys to hold our end up, ive been the Pod and ..........................................................................................
> VSPURS and CANEY running in the 400 were dominant but i gained us 3rd over all and top in my Class.
> 
> i got a 14.1 and HARK was closest.
> I squeezed a tophy out of it as the organisers were very organised....
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Well done. When you say top of class, is that the 3.2s or TTs?
Click to expand...

I was the only 3.2 there for one reason or another.
TTs were divided into their BHP catergories/state of tune
A Class - standard to mild tune
AA Class - 260 plus BHP [ the class i was competing in ]
AAA Class - 350 plus BHP

My GF took this on her phone and i think its my 14.1 sec run...
Sorry for the quality or comments about the thingy...
http://s749.photobucket.com/albums/xx13 ... cing04.flv
This was the only run where the DSG launch worked as its hard to get it set up quickly for the strip.
Steve


----------



## Hallyfella

Nice one Steve , good to see a 3.2 on the Pod. You did us proud and a sweet sound too. Not sure about the gone faster coment though ! :lol: . [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ELLIOTT

Well done Steve! What was the Astra you were racing?


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Well done Steve! What was the Astra you were racing?


Cheers.
Astra was a 1.8i i think
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Might as well of been a 225 got stuffed either way


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Might as well of been a 225 got stuffed either way


----------



## Charlie

Fair play to Steve - on the day he delivered and I didn't so he won the £1 and was presented 2 shiny 50p pieces - someone suggested I should have had 100 1p pieces ready to pay him with 

My clutch got fried on the 3rd run (only done 63k) and yet Steve's car has done 140k on the original and he was up that dragstrip like a goodun.

The V6 ruled at Santa Pod RESPECT 

Charlie


----------



## ELLIOTT

It is a pig timing the launch control for lights though, as there is a good 3/4 second delay from when you remove your foot from the break pedal to it launching, I cant wait till my car is all ready, will be a few months yet as i want it right!! 8)


----------



## Marco34

Steve's car has done 140k!!!! and it flew down the pod, impressive stuff!


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> It is a pig timing the launch control for lights though, as there is a good 3/4 second delay from when you remove your foot from the break pedal to it launching, I cant wait till my car is all ready, will be a few months yet as i want it right!! 8)


Its setting the launch up as your ass is sqeaking that is the prob as squeezing the throttle to 4250, yes 4250 rpm as my DSG is remapped to allow launch at higher torque but not enough to fry the clutch and then let go before the christmas tree has finished on the green.
3/4 sec is very conservative as one is left foot braking whilst on the gas with the right and then let go with the left and whooooooooossssssshhhhhhhhhhh. best time was with launch...  
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Well done Steve, I enjoyed hearing the beast but especially the total amazement of your GF who almost sounded like she did not expect you to thrash the THING lol

Superb, beyond belief.

Charlie, charlie, charlie, look forward to hear your car when you get the new clutch settling into their.


----------



## Marco34

Anybody else seen this?






I've not seen a single car program that actually like the TT. What is it? I speak to many people who love it! Do they not want to say it's good! I don't like Clarkson anyway, I think his views are worthless but it gets the same 'hairdresser' image! If any car has the hairdresser image it's BMWs.

Vicky Butler Henderson whinged at DSG saying it was hard to get off the line.. what!? The 350z was the car to have. Tacky interior but hey it can slide around corners.

DSG has been criticised. DSG was better than Ferrari's box until they adopted twin clutches which is all you can get on the 480 Italia. Hmmm

Just venting my annoyance. I know it's old but only just seen pubic hair man drive the TT!!! :twisted:


----------



## Hallyfella

Marco i think you should lie down in a dark room for a bit . I take your point about them not wanting to admit they like the TT but all you need to remember is ITS WHICH CRAFT . And we love it . :wink:


----------



## Marco34

the stig said:


> Marco i think you should lie down in a dark room for a bit . I take your point about them not wanting to admit they like the TT but all you need to remember is ITS WHICH CRAFT . And we love it . :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes I atke your point. I'm too old to get wound up by idiotic TV presenters, at least I should be! :lol:

ITS WHICH CRAFT - indeed it is!


----------



## shipy

2005 3.2 ttr manual misano red 18" bbs black leather.

Sold 180 ttr to buy Mini Cooper S Conv then sold to buy 3.2 got there in the end.


----------



## ELLIOTT

My latest engine bay pics...Of no relevence to the owners list,but it is a 3.2 so i dont care.


----------



## Marco34

Hmmm a little more effort on that engine bay me thinks!!! :wink:

Looking good!


----------



## Hallyfella

looking good Elliott . Was that CDA on when you bought it ? does it make much difference in power and noise. ?


----------



## MrHooky

the stig said:


> looking good Elliott . Was that CDA on when you bought it ? does it make much difference in power and noise. ?


Excuse my ignorance but what is the CDA?! Even though I don't know, I like the look of it and want one!


----------



## Marco34

MrHooky said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking good Elliott . Was that CDA on when you bought it ? does it make much difference in power and noise. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but what is the CDA?! Even though I don't know, I like the look of it and want one!
Click to expand...

I know Ell has one on his other TT and looking at bits and pieces I suspect he's added it. I don't think they are cheap though!! A few hundred if I'm right.


----------



## Hallyfella

MrHooky said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking good Elliott . Was that CDA on when you bought it ? does it make much difference in power and noise. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but what is the CDA?! Even though I don't know, I like the look of it and want one!
Click to expand...

http://www.europerformance.co.uk/pages/ ... ct=4003824. This explains things better than i could. :wink:


----------



## ELLIOTT

The CDA is more for looks really,Makes the throttle feel more responsive and probably gives you 2hp if you lucky....If you fit the CDA sticker kit you can see gains of up to 5hp :roll: Ihave some carbon strut caps on order which should finish the brace bar off nicely.Thinking of getting a silicone intake specially made as nobody makes (i believe ) one for this engine the oem one looks like an accordion.


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> The CDA is more for looks really,Makes the throttle feel more responsive and probably gives you 2hp if you lucky....If you fit the CDA sticker kit you can see gains of up to 5hp :roll: Ihave some carbon strut caps on order which should finish the brace bar off nicely.Thinking of getting a silicone intake specially made as nobody makes (i believe ) one for this engine the oem one looks like an accordion.


Ive got a K&N 57i and Pipercross twist pipe, c/w sticker that must give me at least 15bhp extra, that brings air up from the front scoop. The filter is at the scoop inlet.
Only V6ers can have unless you do a battery relocate mod.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Did you bring an air feed to it from behind the wheelarch steve?


----------



## ELLIOTT

Earth calling Steve....... :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Earth calling Steve....... :lol:


From under the headlight and into the front scoop.
GF told me to say good night.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

[smiley=sleeping.gif] Night


----------



## Hallyfella

Under the thumb or on a promise !! :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

the stig said:


> Under the thumb or on a promise !! :roll:


1 hour ahead here in Holland and she needed some lllllooooovvvvviiiinnnnn.
Back to normal later as she is off back to the UK later.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Any V6 owners on here have silicone hoses fitted??? Can not find anyone who makes an induction silicone hose for the V6, Think i am going to send for one to be specialy made.......


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Any V6 owners on here have silicone hoses fitted??? Can not find anyone who makes an induction silicone hose for the V6, Think i am going to send for one to be specialy made.......


Not silicone, but i have this fitted...








Steve


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Hi all,

The Mrs just bought a Moro blue 3.2DSG Roadster (54 plate) so, as the car guy in the house, I joined up to find out what needs doing/where to find things. Forgot to add, has the red leather interior as well. but no Bose. Will sort the sounds out sharpish though. Already Renovo'd the roof and have just located the drain pipes (thanks to the TT Forum thread) so I can stop it steaming up.

Can't get over the noise of the 3.2, sounds fabulous! Hopefully with the quattro, she won't wrap it around a telegraph pole like her MX5 either.

Very useful site! Interested to find out how many people are having DSG issues though (ssshh)?

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## V6RUL

Ruaraidh_Gamma said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The Mrs just bought a Moro blue 3.2DSG Roadster (54 plate) so, as the car guy in the house, I joined up to find out what needs doing/where to find things. Forgot to add, has the red leather interior as well. but no Bose. Will sort the sounds out sharpish though. Already Renovo'd the roof and have just located the drain pipes (thanks to the TT Forum thread) so I can stop it steaming up.
> 
> Can't get over the noise of the 3.2, sounds fabulous! Hopefully with the quattro, she won't wrap it around a telegraph pole like her MX5 either.
> 
> Very useful site! Interested to find out how many people are having DSG issues though (ssshh)?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ruaraidh


Hi and welcome. I have a 54 plate moro blue with red leather but a coupe. If you are moro and red leather you dont have to worry about DSG issues cos there are none, just enjoy and think positive.
Steve


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Hehe!

Good one, thanks for that!

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## jaqcom

Yes ,just enjoy 8) and dont listen to all the scaremongering........lol


----------



## fatboy2904

Fatboy2904 Ive a V6 3.2 DSG TT '53' Plate in Catus Green Special order from new.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Fatboy lets see some pics! 8)


----------



## V6RUL

We want pics, we want pics.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Fitted all interior LED's ,new tax disc woooo,debadged rear,removed rear ballast weight,removed rear tow bar,double cup holder,and number plate LED's fitted... Fairly active day 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale

ELLIOTT said:


> Fitted all interior LED's ,new tax disc woooo,debadged rear,removed rear ballast weight,removed rear tow bar,double cup holder,and number plate LED's fitted... Fairly active day 8)


Tow bar?! :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

O GOD noooooo i mean towing eye  :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> O GOD noooooo i mean towing eye  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Pictures.


----------



## Hallyfella

Elliott i hope you haven't just wedged that tax disc holder !! lazy boy  Led's look good tho fella.


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> Yes ,just enjoy 8) and dont listen to all the scaremongering........lol


I spoke to someone I know at Audi dealer in Geneva, he said the TT was only known for the roof rails and it has been rectified. Something I got done for free. The only problem The DSG problems he stated were very rare and they have had no rework in the last year. I trust him as he was honest about what has gone wrong eg the roof rails. So ditto dont fall into the trap of scaremongering.

This is not a Toyota recall concern. 

SteveC: Looking forward to better weather and coming over to get some TT work done to my car. 300 horses.


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ,just enjoy 8) and dont listen to all the scaremongering........lol
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to someone I know at Audi dealer in Geneva, he said the TT was only known for the roof rails and it has been rectified. Something I got done for free. The only problem The DSG problems he stated were very rare and they have had no rework in the last year. I trust him as he was honest about what has gone wrong eg the roof rails. So ditto dont fall into the trap of scaremongering.
> 
> This is not a Toyota recall concern.
> 
> SteveC: Looking forward to better weather and coming over to get some TT work done to my car. 300 horses.
Click to expand...

Last week i had my new Eibach suspension fitted and rear ARB. Ive been in Holland the last 3 weeks so no chance to drive her. Garage said she is a little firmer and less roll, cant wait to find out for myself next weekend. Already 2 weeks ahead of my mod schedule cos ive been working the weekends so a little more cash to play with so hopefully my March mods will start happening soon.
Niaz.. You must have a shopping list then as the 300 goal takes a bit of work to achieve. What have you got planned?
No April mods cos of the Italy trip for me but it will allow my March mods to bed in.
Elliot i think is on the mod march but dont know how far he is going to go but it will be interesting this year me thinks!
V6 rule.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Morning, i did wedge the disc in i think it looks better  ,Steve do a write up about your suspension when you get chance,this is next on my list. As to how far i plan to go mod wise..... well i plan on doing this one properly, i just have all the expensive stuff left! Going for full milltek, remap and dsg map ,then it is super charger saving time 8)


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Morning, i did wedge the disc in i think it looks better  ,Steve do a write up about your suspension when you get chance,this is next on my list. As to how far i plan to go mod wise..... well i plan on doing this one properly, i just have all the expensive stuff left! Going for full milltek, remap and dsg map ,then it is super charger saving time 8)


Unfortunately i cant post any pics of the suspension fitted as im stuck in clog land and the TT is at home.
The reason for the suspension mods was brought about by doing some cruises with 1.8TTs and realising i was getting far too much body roll in the corners, so i had to go in and out slower, whilst uprated 1.8s were staying flatter in and out of the corners and were able to carry the speed better. Hence ive now got a 19mm rear Eibach ARB fitted to counter act the understeer a little. Eibach fast road coilies all round will improve handling even more as when i was at the Pod and watching the vids back i was actually getting wheelspin in 3rd gear cos the nose was lifting too much so im hoping that i will be able to keep the front lower for longer. Im hoping the shocks will give less rebound travel and help keep corner weights even.
So, hopefully i can go faster in to corners and power out utilising the blue haldex to give increased rear wheel drive power.
Im off out on a cruise March 13th in the hills with some of the Northern TTs where i will be trying her out and judging whether ive gained enough.
The coilies are also height adjustable, sump beware, so i will be playing with heights a little. The rear is now running negative camber which i need to correct, adj tie bars look as though they will be on their way soon. The rear suspension does not have much geometry adj at all standard so tie bars is a must to get her right.
The front geometry does have a certain amount of adjustability but ive had AZT adj top mounts fitted to make it easier to set up rather than going underneath to adj.
The indie i use offer a reversible SC upgrade for the Golf MK4 R32 so this is where i may be thinking of ending up. They also do the GIAC maps and can set the gearbox to accept 500nm, dont want to get that radical though.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Hi Steve

Have you had adjustable bars fitted with the Eibachs? I found a huge difference from standard to the Eibach springs. The role on the standard 3.2 is a joke. It's evidant on track videos from Top gear and fifth gear.

I don't have any more plans for mine at present.


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Have you had adjustable bars fitted with the Eibachs? I found a huge difference from standard to the Eibach springs. The role on the standard 3.2 is a joke. It's evidant on track videos from Top gear and fifth gear.
> 
> I don't have any more plans for mine at present.


Not had the tie bars fitted yet but may try to get myself booked into Awesome on Fri. The springs are ok for lowering but the shocks help with the cornering more as a combo.
steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Steve are the latest pics in your garage with the new coilovers fitted?


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Steve are the latest pics in your garage with the new coilovers fitted?


No pics of coilie height yet as im still in Holland. they are with PI 25mm lower springs only.
steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollierLast week i had my new Eibach suspension fitted and rear ARB. Ive been in Holland the last 3 weeks so no chance to drive her. Garage said she is a little firmer and less roll said:


> SteveC: Hi mate, been busy in Swiss cheese and chocoland! Plan is simple, it mirrors yours, but will mean I pop over in warmer weather and leave the car taking a rental and waiting until all is done. I reckon it may take 2 weeks minimum. It is similar to yours, ie the Schricks, I do not think I want to go SC. We do not drive slow cars and my ego doesnt reach deeper to destroy the longevity of the car. Funnily doing the same for steadying the car, including eibachs, whilst R32 arbs will seriously stiffen the body. It is a one time hit spending it all to get everything I need. Including new rubber for each corner, its soo much cheaper in the UK. It maybe done at your end of the world with your garage or JW at vagcheck who were the only two enthusiastic enough to write and give me solid answers on how to best spend my money. Probably my most favourite mod will be the Millitek exhaust system! I did write to them asking if they can customise the exhaust retrofiting the flapper, no reply yet!
> 
> Ciao for now mate


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollierLast week i had my new Eibach suspension fitted and rear ARB. Ive been in Holland the last 3 weeks so no chance to drive her. Garage said she is a little firmer and less roll said:
> 
> 
> 
> SteveC: Hi mate, been busy in Swiss cheese and chocoland! Plan is simple, it mirrors yours, but will mean I pop over in warmer weather and leave the car taking a rental and waiting until all is done. I reckon it may take 2 weeks minimum. It is similar to yours, ie the Schricks, I do not think I want to go SC. We do not drive slow cars and my ego doesnt reach deeper to destroy the longevity of the car. Funnily doing the same for steadying the car, including eibachs, whilst R32 arbs will seriously stiffen the body. It is a one time hit spending it all to get everything I need. Including new rubber for each corner, its soo much cheaper in the UK. It maybe done at your end of the world with your garage or JW at vagcheck who were the only two enthusiastic enough to write and give me solid answers on how to best spend my money. Probably my most favourite mod will be the Millitek exhaust system! I did write to them asking if they can customise the exhaust retrofiting the flapper, no reply yet!
> 
> Ciao for now mate
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, cant wait to get home this weekend and try her out but she is booked into Awesome on Friday for Tie bars then once set up i will try her out. difficult to plan my upgrades as im away quite a bit now as the Power Stations im on are starting up.
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## wallstreet

SteveC: Do I have wear a protective armour plating before I see you in Summer, Mr Radioactive?  :twisted: you are getting the cool tie bars from the sound of it, good choice with rose joint from awesome


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> SteveC: Do I have wear a protective armour plating before I see you in Summer, Mr Radioactive?  :twisted: you are getting the cool tie bars from the sound of it, good choice with rose joint from awesome


Buy quality once and it wont need fixing.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Sounds like I need to look in to lowering a tadge..........lol


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Sounds like I need to look in to lowering a tadge..........lol


Clips?
Steve


----------



## Dickie82

Dickie82 has a 3.2V6DSG Blue with Silver leather interior, 53plate, 60K, standard with full history.

Very pleased, will post pictures of it soon. I collect it next monday.


----------



## wallstreet

Dickie82 said:


> Dickie82 has a 3.2V6DSG Blue with Silver leather interior, 53plate, 60K, standard with full history.
> 
> Very pleased, will post pictures of it soon. I collect it next monday.


Welcome to the club sunshine! Nice combo


----------



## Gunnar

Welcome to the V6 club. 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

Welcome 8) Bet your glad you got the right engine!


----------



## Dickie82

Yea i'm glad i got the right one! The 3.2V6 sounds fab, its a solid engine and makes a great noise. I like the 1.8T but ive been there and had a thrashy engined car. I had an S2000 and i find it difficult to imagine the 225 1.8 could compare to that. This 3.2 is a smooth powerful beast, and Audi quattro is the the best 4x4 in the world. So thanks guys, will have to join the TT owners club and get involved in some events this summer. Just can't wait to collect it next week.


----------



## wallstreet

Dickie82 said:


> Yea i'm glad i got the right one! The 3.2V6 sounds fab, its a solid engine and makes a great noise. I like the 1.8T but ive been there and had a thrashy engined car. I had an S2000 and i find it difficult to imagine the 225 1.8 could compare to that. This 3.2 is a smooth powerful beast, and Audi quattro is the the best 4x4 in the world. So thanks guys, will have to join the TT owners club and get involved in some events this summer. Just can't wait to collect it next week.


I was looking at the S2000, but so glad I went for the Quattro V6... I wonder if the Japs just dont understand we want V6 or something with more grunt. Toyota have stopped with nicer new model Type Rs Integras! So they are imported. Honda have their niche with the S2k and sure its super reliable but took soo long for the same design to be improved for both handling and safety ie not going over a cliff when the grip is lost as power is put down. A problem of the earlier models! The V6 can also be improved but standard it is more lovely, in snow amazing fun and quite safe with winter tyres.


----------



## Technophobe

Here's my 2005 3.2 v6 Manual TTR. Bog standard at present as I only got it a few days ago. But lovin it already!!!!!!


----------



## wallstreet

Technophobe said:


> Here's my 2005 3.2 v6 Manual TTR. Bog standard at present as I only got it a few days ago. But lovin it already!!!!!!


Love the topless metal curves, welcome to the club V6 :twisted:


----------



## Technophobe

Only time the top has been down since I got it - and that was at the dealers!! Weather has been c**p all week here. Roll on summer.

Jon


----------



## wallstreet

Technophobe said:


> Only time the top has been down since I got it - and that was at the dealers!! Weather has been c**p all week here. Roll on summer.
> 
> Jon


Jon mate you must be able to hear mor growl...whats that like...secondly, do you have space or skis anywhere?


----------



## wallstreet

Technophobe said:


> Only time the top has been down since I got it - and that was at the dealers!! Weather has been c**p all week here. Roll on summer.
> 
> Jon


convertibles are super rare in v6 here even in normal shapes not seen many lol


----------



## Technophobe

wallstreet said:


> Jon mate you must be able to hear mor growl...whats that like...secondly, do you have space or skis anywhere?


err.........muffled - but a mate of mine with a DB7 once said that a radio was superfluous in his car - it just stopped him listening to the wonderful sound! I've discovered the truth of this in the last few days - turning the radio off just to hear the V6 growl!!

Skis - heck, at my age it's all I can manage to walk places never mind trust myself to 2 pieces of carbon fibre and sheet ice!!!!!!!!

Jon


----------



## wallstreet

Technophobe said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jon mate you must be able to hear mor growl...whats that like...secondly, do you have space or skis anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> err.........muffled - but a mate of mine with a DB7 once said that a radio was superfluous in his car - it just stopped him listening to the wonderful sound! I've discovered the truth of this in the last few days - turning the radio off just to hear the V6 growl!!
> 
> Skis - heck, at my age it's all I can manage to walk places never mind trust myself to 2 pieces of carbon fibre and sheet ice!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jon
Click to expand...

Lol! True, I still months down the line switch off the bose, put the window down..especially as I go underground to my secure parking, I have a long lane it is amazing and sounds great echoing there are over 180 car garages underground so a lot of fun listening to Growls.

I can never tell how young someone is on here...just assume you are the same age as me 36! lol


----------



## Technophobe

wallstreet said:


> I can never tell how young someone is on here...just assume you are the same age as me 36! lol


Actually I'm only 27 (x2) :? 
Jon


----------



## hali

wohoo..
this thread is still alive.....  
should we have a special badge to stick to the V6 horses...


----------



## Dickie82

Technophobe said:


> Here's my 2005 3.2 v6 Manual TTR. Bog standard at present as I only got it a few days ago. But lovin it already!!!!!!


Nice one mate. Lovely car. Like the silver a lot. I collect my new one in a few days.


----------



## wallstreet

Technophobe said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can never tell how young someone is on here...just assume you are the same age as me 36! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm only 27 (x2) :?
> Jon
Click to expand...

still young mate and according to Times of India, dont tell the wife, still a batchelor in demand!


----------



## Technophobe

Dickie82 said:


> I collect my new one in a few days.


Great stuff Dickie - hope it exceeds your every expectation!

Jon


----------



## Dickie82

Hi guys,

This is my new TT. Pick it up this friday!


----------



## wallstreet

Dickie82 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is my new TT. Pick it up this friday!


Beautiful V6 beast!  begin to smile


----------



## Dickie82

Just another couple of pics to be added of my new 3.2DSG. Can't wait to drive it now!


----------



## ELLIOTT

Looks nice and tidy dickie! More and more v6's hitting this forum 8) The v6 uprising!


----------



## V6RUL

WERE ON THE MARCH!!!!!!


----------



## Technophobe

Nice one Dickie! Particulaly like the combo of the blue with the oatmeal leather. Style 8) 8)


----------



## MrHooky

Dickie the leather looks great. How many miles has it done? (excuse me if i've missed you quote that earlier!)


----------



## Dickie82

MrHooky said:


> Dickie the leather looks great. How many miles has it done? (excuse me if i've missed you quote that earlier!)


Just done 60K miles. Full Audi History. Previous owner very particular over up keep. Looks like a 3 yr old car max. No marks on anything. Body, interior and wheels spotless. He has even put 4 new tyres on it for me!


----------



## SuzyQ

SuzyQ Maritius Blue 3.2 V6 Quattro DSG 2004.


----------



## wallstreet

SuzyQ said:


> SuzyQ Maritius Blue 3.2 V6 Quattro


Thank you for placing your name on this page, because we need more V6ers to destroy the myth or urban legend of the DSG.. I assume you have a DSG too... the only fault that we all seem to have no matter what kind of TT Mk1 is the dashpod and roof rails... the new MK1s I noticed have problems with seat bolsters..but boy I love those seats..

Welcome to V6 world SuzQ!


----------



## ELLIOTT

Pleased i started this thread! nice to get all the v6's in one place to share info etc... Kind of our own subforum  So much knowledge for the 1.8s kind of left us alone... Seeing as we are the minority.(The faster minority)


----------



## V6RUL

Just landed back in the UK and going for a little play to see if the new suspension has improved the TT experience...   
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Let us know how your eibachs are!!!


----------



## TTRIS

Have been away from the forum for a while. Nice idea getting a list together. And I add mine herewith!

Had mine two and a half years and has cost me a quick service £150 (Dean @ FourRings) two tyres and £18 for a new bulb.

Not too bad for such an "exotic" beast

Engine amazing and DSG perfect. The car only has 24,000 miles on the clock though so I should hope so too.

However.....

Possible rumblings of real trouble ahead. The girlfriend mentioned a baby would be a nice idea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Let us know how your eibachs are!!!


Oh er missus...   
Well she has been transformed and a lot more responsive to the steering wheel. Everything is a lot tighter and i achieved in excess of 1G going roung a roundabout whereas before i could only get 0.75 on the same spot, this is all from my Liquid, now available for the V6 boys. The ride is a little firmer which i expected it to be, but its not uncomfortable, just noticeable.
One of the best mods ive done to date. Pics on Monday once i get the tie bars fitted and geometry checked at awesome tomoz. I will ask for camera time to show whats been done. Can highly recommend a suspension upgrade as OEM its too soft and rolly. The size of my smile is giving me cramp. Roll on March 13th.
Also, just received my stealth cam which is so small i thought id been ripped off but a great product and more news to follow im sure once ive sussed it out and got it fitted.
Also received today my LED driving lamps which maybe in tomoz if i can just calm down.. :roll:
Almost forgot, might seem a bit strange but ive had a QS rear valance fitted cos i think standard looks a bit dull and it might set the back end off better. Its all go in TT land. 
Roll on March mods for that extra umpff.. :twisted: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

TTRIS said:


> Have been away from the forum for a while. Nice idea getting a list together. And I add mine herewith!
> 
> Had mine two and a half years and has cost me a quick service £150 (Dean @ FourRings) two tyres and £18 for a new bulb.
> 
> Not too bad for such an "exotic" beast
> 
> Engine amazing and DSG perfect. The car only has 24,000 miles on the clock though so I should hope so too.
> 
> However.....
> 
> Possible rumblings of real trouble ahead. The girlfriend mentioned a baby would be a nice idea!!!!!!!!!


Welcome back to the mad house, youve not missed much apart from the V6 revolt back to the fore where we belong.
You should be good for at least 8 years before the littlun gets too big for the back seats, but of course youve got to try and do your duty first, Mr Jaffa.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how your eibachs are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh er missus...
> Well she has been transformed and a lot more responsive to the steering wheel. Everything is a lot tighter and i achieved in excess of 1G going roung a roundabout whereas before i could only get 0.75 on the same spot, this is all from my Liquid, now available for the V6 boys. The ride is a little firmer which i expected it to be, but its not uncomfortable, just noticeable.
> One of the best mods ive done to date. Pics on Monday once i get the tie bars fitted and geometry checked at awesome tomoz. I will ask for camera time to show whats been done. Can highly recommend a suspension upgrade as OEM its too soft and rolly. The size of my smile is giving me cramp. Roll on March 13th.
> Also, just received my stealth cam which is so small i thought id been ripped off but a great product and more news to follow im sure once ive sussed it out and got it fitted.
> Also received today my LED driving lamps which maybe in tomoz if i can just calm down.. :roll:
> Almost forgot, might seem a bit strange but ive had a QS rear valance fitted cos i think standard looks a bit dull and it might set the back end off better. Its all go in TT land.
> Roll on March mods for that extra umpff.. :twisted:
> Steve
Click to expand...

HOLY COW StêveC stealth what....pls explain what and why and hmm pm me if its for antitheft...

I think you just sold me on the LiquidTT idea, helps driving faster around round circles! this is the first time I am feeling :mrgreen:  :twisted:  I CANT WAIT...pffff lol


----------



## TT DWN UNDER

oops...wrong thread


----------



## kbob221

Can I add my name to this long and distinguished list, 3.2 V6, DSG, black leather interior, cruise control.

Kieran


----------



## wallstreet

kbob221 said:


> Can I add my name to this long and distinguished list, 3.2 V6, DSG, black leather interior, cruise control.
> 
> Kieran


you bet, pls show pictures, ALWÀYS welcome.. 

what year mate is the dsg


----------



## kbob221

wallstreet said:


> kbob221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I add my name to this long and distinguished list, 3.2 V6, DSG, black leather interior, cruise control.
> 
> Kieran
> 
> 
> 
> you bet, pls show pictures, ALWÀYS welcome..
> 
> what year mate is the dsg
Click to expand...

Its a 2003 with only 30k!


----------



## Marco34

Steve, did you just have the Eibach springs fitted on standard dampers? I was very impressed with mine. Do you know how much it lowered i? Mine varied front to rear, more so at the back, approx 30mm. I'm debating the rear adjstable arms.

I gave mine some stick yesterday and going round a roundabout I felt the back going.. now I did lift off turning in so that could have been the cause.

What tyre pressure are you V6 guys running? I'm 36 front and 29 rear at the moment. 38 was too high and the Pirelli Rossos were starting to go in the middle.


----------



## wallstreet

Marco34 said:


> Steve, did you just have the Eibach springs fitted on standard dampers? I was very impressed with mine. Do you know how much it lowered i? Mine varied front to rear, more so at the back, approx 30mm. I'm debating the rear adjstable arms.
> 
> I gave mine some stick yesterday and going round a roundabout I felt the back going.. now I did lift off turning in so that could have been the cause.
> 
> What tyre pressure are you V6 guys running? I'm 36 front and 29 rear at the moment. 38 was too high and the Pirelli Rossos were starting to go in the middle.


He has Eibach Collies, not the springs...slighty harder ride to stock.. the remainder he will answer.. as I was looking at options too..


----------



## jaqcom

Me too..........but have to say mine handles seemingly well .
I have spacers but standard suspension, Iam also 'used' to track car performance so would know if handling was average.
Having said that, uprating is very tempting and may well make some changes.
The real point of my post is sometimes craving for better performance is not utopia........we have a great car particularly the *V6* 8) 8) 8)


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> Me too..........but have to say mine handles seemingly well .
> I have spacers but standard suspension, Iam also 'used' to track car performance so would know if handling was average.
> Having said that, uprating is very tempting and may well make some changes.
> The real point of my post is sometimes craving for better performance is not utopia........we have a great car particularly the *V6* 8) 8) 8)


I am considering the KW variants I think 2 or 3, with the up and down damping that lets you feel the soft ride for comfort journies...its really an upgrade to stock suspension and to bring her down only by 25mm whilst adding tie rods...at stock I dont bottom but rub the front winds divertor that is designed under the car...it is minor scuff and can handle it...

You are not the only one wanting more performance...it is a fun car stock... but there are some small means of adding real power...Millitek is a good starting point, but a full system alongside a retune as bog standard stage 1 change.

Jaqcom please stick some pics of your car..I LOVE the colour..rare


----------



## Marco34

Washed car today with Diamondbrite then the conserver. Wipe down with towel then a microfibre to polish it up again. I think it looks good having had no treatment other than the shampoo and conserver for 9 months... Some pics; got carried away as you do. Hope I don't bore you with them.



















I really do like Was's engine bay bolts.









Exhaust tips clean inside and out (autosol)









quattro etchings (well stick on)









Autosol again on the fuel flap... 









And finally the pewter Gecko, I really like it, very cute.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Nice and shiney 8) Nice one Macro!


----------



## T3RBO

Absolutely love that


----------



## Marco34

T3RBO said:


> Absolutely love that


Thanks, I got them off ebay, only a few pounds for 4!! They look great in the flesh!


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Steve, did you just have the Eibach springs fitted on standard dampers? I was very impressed with mine. Do you know how much it lowered i? Mine varied front to rear, more so at the back, approx 30mm. I'm debating the rear adjstable arms.
> 
> I gave mine some stick yesterday and going round a roundabout I felt the back going.. now I did lift off turning in so that could have been the cause.
> 
> What tyre pressure are you V6 guys running? I'm 36 front and 29 rear at the moment. 38 was too high and the Pirelli Rossos were starting to go in the middle.


Hi Marco,
springs and shocks complimented with an uprated 19mm rear ARB. The car is down 35mm thats why ive got the adjustable tie bars on which is a must if you go lower than 25mm. Will be posting a few pics tomoz and G force on the liquid of 1.49 achieved with some spirited driving in the Lakes yesterday. The ride is certainly firmed up and twisties are amazing now especially with the blue haldex for that push out of the corners.
Im running 34 all round on the tyres.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Hi Steve

Oh I see, you have gone lower then! I can see the need for the adjustable arms. Interesting to note the G-force you are pulling, impressive stuff. Looking forward to seeing some pics.

The tyre pressure setup is interesing. I would have thought that would help induce oversteer? Why have you gone 5psi more on the rear?


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Oh I see, you have gone lower then! I can see the need for the adjustable arms. Interesting to note the G-force you are pulling, impressive stuff. Looking forward to seeing some pics.
> 
> The tyre pressure setup is interesing. I would have thought that would help induce oversteer? Why have you gone 5psi more on the rear?


Body acceleration lift has been reduced dramatically due to the Eibachs and corner roll has been reduced so the time has been done for part one of two in the suspension mods and im more than happy. 
Milltek sits pretty neet to the body and speed bumps are low here so maxing the potential. New top ties on the 3.2, think 1.8 is bottom, pics tomoz.
Tyre pressures are due to Toyo recommendations for the tyre and not the car. The Haldex is working more on the rear now with the Blue and i dont want the tyres to squirm under the extra load from the rear push. With lower pressures i find the car steps out more and is less predictable.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve
> 
> Oh I see, you have gone lower then! I can see the need for the adjustable arms. Interesting to note the G-force you are pulling, impressive stuff. Looking forward to seeing some pics.
> 
> The tyre pressure setup is interesing. I would have thought that would help induce oversteer? Why have you gone 5psi more on the rear?
> 
> 
> 
> Body acceleration lift has been reduced dramatically due to the Eibachs and corner roll has been reduced so the time has been done for part one of two in the suspension mods and im more than happy.
> Milltek sits pretty neet to the body and speed bumps are low here so maxing the potential. New top ties on the 3.2, think 1.8 is bottom, pics tomoz.
> Tyre pressures are due to Toyo recommendations for the tyre and not the car. The Haldex is working more on the rear now with the Blue and i dont want the tyres to squirm under the extra load from the rear push. With lower pressures i find the car steps out more and is less predictable.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Will you take out the ballast now...is it safe now that you have lowered and put in the tie rods...


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve
> 
> Oh I see, you have gone lower then! I can see the need for the adjustable arms. Interesting to note the G-force you are pulling, impressive stuff. Looking forward to seeing some pics.
> 
> The tyre pressure setup is interesing. I would have thought that would help induce oversteer? Why have you gone 5psi more on the rear?
> 
> 
> 
> Body acceleration lift has been reduced dramatically due to the Eibachs and corner roll has been reduced so the time has been done for part one of two in the suspension mods and im more than happy.
> Milltek sits pretty neet to the body and speed bumps are low here so maxing the potential. New top ties on the 3.2, think 1.8 is bottom, pics tomoz.
> Tyre pressures are due to Toyo recommendations for the tyre and not the car. The Haldex is working more on the rear now with the Blue and i dont want the tyres to squirm under the extra load from the rear push. With lower pressures i find the car steps out more and is less predictable.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you take out the ballast now...is it safe now that you have lowered and put in the tie rods...
Click to expand...

Probably will take out the balast when i get a respray but not before. The car is performing well and the haldex compensates well for the traction demands. I dont have the benefit of a garage or time at the mo to sort it myself so i will wait till its appropriate to combine a number of changes to minimise costs. I know, not like me at all..   
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Is the ballast easy to remove? I believe it's 15kg?


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Is the ballast easy to remove? I believe it's 15kg?


There is a how to on the Forum. Basically bumper and crash bar off, unbolt. Toe eye may come off as well.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Marco34 said:


> Is the ballast easy to remove? I believe it's 15kg?


Probably the coolest mod I have seen you get are the Quattro etching on the mirrors, not chavy at all. Now dont start placing it anywhere else in boredom.. lol


----------



## MrHooky

Marco - also love your black callipers and white Audi rings on them. Another nice subtle mod. Where do you get those Audi ring decals from? Going to stick some on mine when I get them repainted.

Must also stick my quattro stickers on the mirrors given the complements they seem to be drawing!!!


----------



## wallstreet

MrHooky said:


> Marco - also love your black callipers and white Audi rings on them. Another nice subtle mod. Where do you get those Audi ring decals from? Going to stick some on mine when I get them repainted.
> 
> Must also stick my quattro stickers on the mirrors given the complements they seem to be drawing!!!


I got similar Audi rings from ebay, they come in different colours... I chose White...


----------



## MrHooky

wallstreet said:


> I got similar Audi rings from ebay, they come in different colours... I chose White...


Do they need to specific heat resitant ones though or any old sticker?!


----------



## wallstreet

MrHooky said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got similar Audi rings from ebay, they come in different colours... I chose White...
> 
> 
> 
> Do they need to specific heat resitant ones though or any old sticker?!
Click to expand...

Yes they are sold as barke stickers and when I asked he confirmed they are resistant to brake heat. Not paper stickers lol. Look here for one example, I cannot remember who I bought mine from it was a while back.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-brake-ca...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item5190a55654

or read the details of this company that states they supply to racing trade

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-S-Line-b...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item2ea7bfbb77


----------



## MrHooky

wallstreet said:


> Look here for one example, I cannot remember who I bought mine from it was a while back.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-brake-ca...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item5190a55654


Thanks for that. Might mean I get round to painting them if I buy some stickers for motivation!


----------



## jaqcom

Wallstreet........... just for you, 
http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/life_and_times

http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/jura2009

You've been Tango'd....... :roll: :roll: :roll: 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

Marco34 said:


> Is the ballast easy to remove? I believe it's 15kg?


Removed mine the other week and the towing eye? about 15 kg in total! piece of cake to do ..... Light is right!


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> Wallstreet........... just for you,
> http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/life_and_times
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/jura2009
> 
> You've been Tango'd....... :roll: :roll: :roll: 8)


Thank you very much...finally, I see the depth of the colour, really nice. Look forward to ONE day seeing one in person.



MrHooky: Ditto, I am painting me cailpers red. Now need a free weekend. Ski season makes it impossible. I also need to remember where I put the paint lol!


----------



## Marco34

Thanks Mr Hooky. I have the red EBC pads so thought the red pad inside the black caliper would look nice. I wasn't sure about the audi stickers. I put same size front and rear. Nice little ones.

Pic below shows the fronts with the pad and caliper. Excuse the dirty wheel. This is an old pic when I did the brakes. I just couldn't be bothered cleaning the wheel that night!! :?


----------



## MrHooky

Marco34 said:


> Thanks Mr Hooky. I have the red EBC pads so thought the red pad inside the black caliper would look nice. I wasn't sure about the audi stickers. I put same size front and rear. Nice little ones.


Marco - looks very nice and subtle that. Looks a good finish and loving those pads! Have you got the redstuffs on the rear too?

I did have red shortlisted, then thought yellow, now thinking black due to the fact that the black will also hide the dirt nicely wheras yellow and red could look mucky easily! Can't make my mind up!

What do the rest of the V6 crowd think re colour - is the yellow a bit too Porsche-ish and in your face!? Now thinking black could be the one!

Here a glimpse of my rear calliper. Looks shoddy. I'll try and get a snap of my front one for sheer comedy value. It has a ****** grey coating which is starting to peel off. Looks terrible!


----------



## V6RUL

I had this running as a seperate thread but now migrated it to the V6 discussion area
Bikerz recently did a build thread, so here is my 3.2 V6 so far for the outside..
Well it all started November 09 after seeing a couple off TTs with some subtle mods and different wheels and i thought, mm i could do with a bit of that.

Standard.








December 09. Wheels and exhaust tips.








The next twelve months saw various improvements, in and outside.
Further enhancements to the outside..
Spoiler off and debadged..








Coloured inserts and clear corners..








LED sidelights..
















New wheels are a 4 pearl which are silver in sunshine and dark at night, EBC discs and red suff pads..








Milltek and QS valance..








Eibach coilies and 20mm spacers all round incl new windscreen and lowered wipers..








































The only thing left for the outside is new headlamp lenses [ courtesy of Charlie ] and a respray, Moro Blue with extra red pearl or flake.
Allthough not too radical on the outside i think some small tweaks keep the heart beating.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Just for the record, Im putting EBC yellows in mine.......... I think shouty pads are not an issue if you have an orange car lol  

P.S. The new version EBC yellow seem to fit what I require from pads, bit more dust than 'reds' but better performance 8)

P.P.S. Steve, the motors looking good 8)


----------



## MrHooky

Steve - glad you've changed from those A8 style wheels. They've had their day in my opinion and now too common a sight are some pretty crap old Golf's & Passats... The original V6 wheels are a nice enough wheel in the first place.

Like the clear lenses for the indicators. Is that an easy mod to do? What does it involve?


----------



## Marco34

Steve - the calipers look much better and the car certainly looks lower allround. Sits better than it did on the PI springs.

Only thing for me is the spoiler, I like the spoiler and liked the lipped black telson. Personal preference but I think it gives it some beef from the rear.

Oh and I know Mr Hooky mentioned the clear lenses, I think either look ok personally. That big light and the orangy bottom bit is quite iconic for me.


----------



## Marco34

MrHooky said:


> Steve - glad you've changed from those A8 style wheels. They've had their day in my opinion and now too common a sight are some pretty crap old Golf's & Passats... The original V6 wheels are a nice enough wheel in the first place.


    That's is so true! There's a Passat and Beetle with those wheels at work.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Blue haldex controller and liquid TT on their way  Cars looking good Steve c get that ballast weight off !!!!!! You dont need it.


----------



## V6RUL

MrHooky said:


> Steve - glad you've changed from those A8 style wheels. They've had their day in my opinion and now too common a sight are some pretty crap old Golf's & Passats... The original V6 wheels are a nice enough wheel in the first place.
> 
> Like the clear lenses for the indicators. Is that an easy mod to do? What does it involve?


I actually liked the A8 wheels but started perishing five minutes out of the box and im not one to be cleaning all the time.
Origonals were shot and well kirbed but ok from 30yds.
For the hassle of clear lenses it is a full day but i also swopped the inserts for Moro Blue at the same time so two jobs at once is more economical. Clear lenses just clip in, in place of origonals once removed. Its not a bumper off but not far off. Headlights in the oven to soften the glue and prize appart once a few clips are taken off. Wish i had my new lenses then, cos im going to have to do it again. Its easier if you have access to a four post ramp as there are bolts to undo underneath. Sickboy from the Forum was a fantastic help and gave him my old inserts as a way of saying thanks. Without him i would still be waiting to do it.

I was fed up of the calipers looking rubbishy cream so threw a paint pot at them. 5 mins a side, they may be going so not overothered about a quality paint job.
As for the spoiler, less is more and it gets more comments about not being there. Personally i dont plan on taking bends at 100 plus. I will use the speed for the straights and Eibachs for 100 minus bends.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Sweet Mother of YaZoo!

Loving it SteveC! Poowerrrr porrrrrprrrrr power! 



stevecollier said:


> I had this running as a seperate thread but now migrated it to the V6 discussion area
> Bikerz recently did a build thread, so here is my 3.2 V6 so far for the outside..
> Well it all started November 09 after seeing a couple off TTs with some subtle mods and different wheels and i thought, mm i could do with a bit of that.
> 
> Standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> December 09. Wheels and exhaust tips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next twelve months saw various improvements, in and outside.
> Further enhancements to the outside..
> Spoiler off and debadged..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coloured inserts and clear corners..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LED sidelights..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New wheels are a 4 pearl which are silver in sunshine and dark at night, EBC discs and red suff pads..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milltek and QS valance..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eibach coilies and 20mm spacers all round incl new windscreen and lowered wipers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing left for the outside is new headlamp lenses [ courtesy of Charlie ] and a respray, Moro Blue with extra red pearl or flake.
> Allthough not too radical on the outside i think some small tweaks keep the heart beating.
> Steve


----------



## GEM

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Don't forgot me [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
John


----------



## ELLIOTT

Fitted my smoked corners today  Intrestingly i did it with only taking 1 wheel off... Good times 8) 
Pictures tomorrow!


----------



## gordonbarham

55. Moro Blue Black Leather DSG box..


----------



## V6RUL

gordonbarham said:


> 55. Moro Blue Black Leather DSG box..


Welcome, another Moro Blue, excellent.
Steve


----------



## audi_tt 83

i have a mk1 V6 in silver with red leather, miltek, haldex, bmc, spacers, votex alloys


----------



## DavidWills

Silver, Standard, DSG, Roadster... 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

Smoked corners completed! And a few pictures of my V6 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Elliot, its on stilts and where are your spacers?
Corners look good, did you use the oven?
Got headlight lenses to fit on mine but no time or undercover.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Give me chance! :lol: We dont all have funding like you. coilovers to come soon, I just used a hairdryer mate to split the lenses real easy, Found the hairdryer in my boot! :roll: Got ps3 tyres coming liquid tt, blue haldex and strut top caps on the way also. What do you think to Weitec coilovers?


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Give me chance! :lol: We dont all have funding like you. coilovers to come soon, I just used a hairdryer mate to split the lenses real easy, Found the hairdryer in my boot! :roll: Got ps3 tyres coming liquid tt, blue haldex and strut top caps on the way also. What do you think to Weitec coilovers?


Beware, your strut covers may not attach to new suspension tops. Mine dont so my strut covers are going spare as ive got adjustable top mounts, could have sold them to you. Any new suspension is better than OEM. No experience of Weitec, Eibach for me. Blue and firmer suspension changes the handling completely. Its like being in a Clio Cup.. :lol: :lol: 
Funding, im on rations now. March mods should be in two weeks but i cant stop, its taking over, im working weekends to fund the upgrades. Im still in Holland and i miss my baby..oh and the GF as well.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Well you only live once! after these mods i want full milltek like your self and then super charger, Although Robokn has some sort of turbo upgrade in the works? Will be really cool to have some high powered V6's around! Do you find the full milltek loses torque?


----------



## Dickie82

Hi guys,

First weekend with my new 3.2 TT. Took a few pictures of it today by the coast with the girlfriend. The sport mode is great fun. Within a few hours im confortable taking it sidways around the round abouts in S mode. The quattro makes it much easier to handle compared to my S2000. Hope you all enjoyed the sun and great driving conditions today.


----------



## ELLIOTT

I notice you have the best interior colour!


----------



## SAJ77

Looking good Dickie82......car looks immaculate, love the colour! 8)

Elliott.....the 2nd best! Anis Yellow FTW! :wink:


----------



## Dickie82

ELLIOTT said:


> I notice you have the best interior colour!


You talking about my redhead or my silver leather trim! Thanks Totally agree. Just needs to be looked after. Got the leather cleaner out yesterday.


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Well you only live once! after these mods i want full milltek like your self and then super charger, Although Robokn has some sort of turbo upgrade in the works? Will be really cool to have some high powered V6's around! Do you find the full milltek loses torque?


Full Milltek loose power, oh no. The origonal manifolds are quite restrictive and the flow charactaristics dont match the Milltek ones. Free the power..
From the supplier..








Side by side..








on the car..








Bit dirty and with the QS valance..








Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Cheers Steve excellent pics!


----------



## Marco34

SAJ77 said:


> Looking good Dickie82......car looks immaculate, love the colour! 8)
> 
> Elliott.....the 2nd best! Anis Yellow FTW! :wink:


3rd best, Alcantra 

Nice looking car Dickie82. Have you any plans for it? Best thing for the 3.2 is suspension mods, springs or coilovers.

Elliot - Your car is looking good. 

SAJ77 - not seen you around on here for a while!


----------



## Dickie82

Marco34 said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Dickie82......car looks immaculate, love the colour! 8)
> 
> Elliott.....the 2nd best! Anis Yellow FTW! :wink:
Click to expand...

3rd best, Alcantra 

Nice looking car Dickie82. Have you any plans for it? Best thing for the 3.2 is suspension mods, springs or coilovers.

I think ill keep it standard for a while. Suspension feels good already to me. What sort of costs are involved in new suspensions? And does its handling vastly improve? I have an Audi service coming up, will ask them to spend a bit of extra time checking it for me as im the new owner.


----------



## Marco34

Dickie82 said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Dickie82......car looks immaculate, love the colour! 8)
> 
> Elliott.....the 2nd best! Anis Yellow FTW! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3rd best, Alcantra
> 
> Nice looking car Dickie82. Have you any plans for it? Best thing for the 3.2 is suspension mods, springs or coilovers.
> 
> I think ill keep it standard for a while. Suspension feels good already to me. What sort of costs are involved in new suspensions? And does its handling vastly improve? I have an Audi service coming up, will ask them to spend a bit of extra time checking it for me as im the new owner.
Click to expand...

As one who is not a big modder I certainly recommend lowering and new springs. I got my TT last April and thought fine, it's spot on. After a few meets and seeing other cars the 3.2 just didn't look as good. Just before Christmas I got Eibach springs fitted with 10mm spacers all round. Handling was vastly improved. It feels like the car it should. It was lacking and now I am very happy. Steve will be able to concur, in fact he went coilovers just recently.

With the lower suspension and spacers it really feels planted. The original setup didn't feel much better than my A4 sport.

I havn't done much else other than bits and pieces as my signature shows.


----------



## V6RUL

Elliott.....the 2nd best! Anis Yellow FTW! :wink:[/quote][/quote]

3rd best, Alcantra 

Nice looking car Dickie82. Have you any plans for it? Best thing for the 3.2 is suspension mods, springs or coilovers.

I think ill keep it standard for a while. Suspension feels good already to me. What sort of costs are involved in new suspensions? And does its handling vastly improve? I have an Audi service coming up, will ask them to spend a bit of extra time checking it for me as im the new owner.[/quote]

As one who is not a big modder I certainly recommend lowering and new springs. I got my TT last April and thought fine, it's spot on. After a few meets and seeing other cars the 3.2 just didn't look as good. Just before Christmas I got Eibach springs fitted with 10mm spacers all round. Handling was vastly improved. It feels like the car it should. It was lacking and now I am very happy. Steve will be able to concur, in fact he went coilovers just recently.

With the lower suspension and spacers it really feels planted. The original setup didn't feel much better than my A4 sport.

I havn't done much else other than bits and pieces as my signature shows.[/quote]

As for interior, this has to fit into the top ten best somewhere...








As for suspension, i love Eibachs...coilies,top adj tie bars, s/s hoses
Sorry about the quality, but im sure you will get the jist...
























Steve


----------



## robokn

Here is a side view of my MK II with just H & R springs on OEM dampers for now


----------



## ELLIOTT

robokn said:


> Here is a side view of my MK II with just H & R springs on OEM dampers for now


Looks Amazing Robokn! Whats this turbo upgrade you have planned for the masses?


----------



## robokn

Work in Progress will reveal all shortly


----------



## ELLIOTT

Is it for V6 owners only?


----------



## robokn

Yes most definitely


----------



## ELLIOTT

robokn said:


> Yes most definitely


OOOOO can't wait!


----------



## wallstreet

robokn said:


> Here is a side view of my MK II with just H & R springs on OEM dampers for now


Very nice. Robokn

SteveC: nice, a rusted nut, must be all the salt for the snow you folks had lately!! 

Elliot: Interesting plans, so we have another brother in arms ready to manipulate the standard to something more special..  I think we are here to show that the V6 can easily be modified like the R32s have already been done whether DSG or non. Within parameters that enable it to run safely in the long run.


----------



## MARK HARPER

MK 1 3.2 V6 BLACK CREAM LEATHER INTERIOR 19" ROCCO'S

HAVE A LOOK AT MY PICS


----------



## MrHooky

Have followed in Marco's footsteps and gone for cheap as chips but super cool door mirror etchings. I now keep looking between the two to check I've stuck them both in the same place. Such a tiny thing but I'm super pleased with them!

(Thanks Marco!)

Elliott you car looks great. Not seen pics of it before. Very subtle and stealthy. Nice colour too..


----------



## SAJ77

Marco34 said:


> SAJ77 - not seen you around on here for a while!


Marco,
I've been working offshore in Croatia and my internet access was limited 

Just catching up now.....your car is looking good.

I think you may have started something with those mirror decals, as they say "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" :wink:


----------



## MrHooky

SAJ77 said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ77 - not seen you around on here for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> Marco,
> I've been working offshore in Croatia and my internet access was limited
> 
> Just catching up now.....your car is looking good.
> 
> I think you may have started something with those mirror decals, as they say "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" :wink:
Click to expand...

Saj - Marco sent me some spare ones he had left over so yes I do fully admit I'm copying his good idea!


----------



## SAJ77

MrHooky said:


> Saj - Marco sent me some spare ones he had left over so yes I do fully admit I'm copying his good idea!


I'm on Ebay as we speak......we'll keep this little 'mod' from the 1.8 crowd :wink:


----------



## gday

GEM said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] Don't forgot me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> John


Gem -

Can I ask what lights they are that you have as I love the look of them - Your car is gorgeous 

Thanks

Gemma


----------



## Marco34

MrHooky said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ77 - not seen you around on here for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> Marco,
> I've been working offshore in Croatia and my internet access was limited
> 
> Just catching up now.....your car is looking good.
> 
> I think you may have started something with those mirror decals, as they say "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery" :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saj - Marco sent me some spare ones he had left over so yes I do fully admit I'm copying his good idea!
Click to expand...

Looking very good Mr H. Yours look a little lower than mine, perhaps mine could have stood a few mm lower... ah well. I agree, you do spend time looking from one to the other to make sure they are right.

Saj - Good to see you back.  This is the link I got mine from. Chap sent me 4 that's why Mr H got the others. I thought I'd keep them in case the others went funny but they are good quality.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-QUATTRO-MIRR ... 2303f21a5d


----------



## GEM

gday said:


> Gem -
> Can I ask what lights they are that you have as I love the look of them - Your car is gorgeous
> Thanks
> Gemma


Thank you. Much appreciated 

Got a spare set of titanium inserts from forum member *was* and had them sprayed Moro Blue to match 
the bodywork. *Was* then split my lights, fitted the sprayed inserts and a set of smoked indicator corners.

I'm a bit sad because my *V6* and the number plate are now up for sale [smiley=bigcry.gif].
Time to move on but I'm really gonna miss it  
Loved every minute of owning it and the DSG. *And the Forum * 
John.


----------



## Marco34

Any of you do your own oil? I did mine last year but could not find a socket for the undertray. I had the smaller torx ones but there are two big ones about 1/2" and with multiple points... I was not successful in finding a socket. Anyone know what they are? I'm not using a monkey wrench again if I can help it.


----------



## MrHooky

GEM said:


> I'm a bit sad because my *V6* and the number plate are now up for sale [smiley=bigcry.gif].
> Time to move on but I'm really gonna miss it
> Loved every minute of owning it and the DSG. *And the Forum *
> John.


John - how come it's going if you don't mind me asking? Practicality reasons?

What you going to be getting to replace it too!?


----------



## GEM

MrHooky said:


> GEM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit sad because my *V6* and the number plate are now up for sale [smiley=bigcry.gif].
> Time to move on but I'm really gonna miss it
> Loved every minute of owning it and the DSG. *And the Forum *
> John.
> 
> 
> 
> John - how come it's going if you don't mind me asking? Practicality reasons?
> What you going to be getting to replace it too!?
Click to expand...

Things have changed in my life and time to move on.
Looking to move nearer to work and within walking distance to the station.
Only done 2500 miles since my service and MOT last September.
Just gonna get a cheap runaround until I get things sorted out.
Would like 4 proper seats in it. Maybe a Golf. 
Looking around at the moment. 
Later on I fancy an R32 but think it will be a waste of money for the little mileage I'll be doing.
John.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Don't you dare sell GEM!  Who will be here to add to the Today I thread?  Good luck with your sale you will be missed!

Ell 8)

If your spliting any bits let us all know :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Don't you dare sell GEM!  Who will be here to add to the Today I thread?  Good luck with your sale you will be missed!
> 
> Ell 8)
> 
> If your spliting any bits let us all know :wink:


Parasite. I'll have some bits as well...  
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Steve how do you find the liquid tt? what options do you get for the v6 over the 1.8? and did you order direct from race diagnostics? cheers ell.


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Steve how do you find the liquid tt? what options do you get for the v6 over the 1.8? and did you order direct from race diagnostics? cheers ell.


Im surprised more V6ers are not going for them, they are fantastic for the V6 cos with no gears to play with, there is a liquid instead. Im made up with it and would have two but that would be greedy. Agree that the display is functional and not nes the best shape. A touch screen LCD that fits the ring and doesnt require the plate would be cool and i would pay whatever for it so Freegeek get a move on and start upgrading the the shop window, but for now i love it and am a compulsive fiddler. Supplied and fitted by Awesome even though they didnt block the vent behind and it fell to bits within a few days and realised what they had missed. Had to count to ten, then twenty, twozzocks.
Steve


----------



## micalee

Here to join the 3.2 V6 Club. Have had the car for a week now. Pretty much standard - DSG, Silver Nappa Leather, Bose 6CD Autochanger, Upgrade Wheels and my latest mod, a rubber boot liner!!

Pics here


----------



## MrHooky

gday said:


> Saj - Good to see you back. This is the link I got mine from. Chap sent me 4 that's why Mr H got the others. I thought I'd keep them in case the others went funny but they are good quality.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-QUATTRO-MIRR ... 2303f21a5d


Marco - your link for the mirror etchings have ended. I did a quick eBay search to no avail. I've been asked my where I got them from (I credited you with the good idea don't worry). Any idea for other places?

I have a secret plan seeing as there is a shortage to get a batch made up and then sell them on this forum - I'm gonna be rich!


----------



## micalee

This may do the job - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-QUATTRO-...ts_Vehicles_Automobila_ET?hash=item2303f21a5d


----------



## Marco34

micalee said:


> This may do the job - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-QUATTRO-...ts_Vehicles_Automobila_ET?hash=item2303f21a5d


Stelios, he's the man I got mine from!!


----------



## Marco34

MrHooky said:


> gday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saj - Good to see you back. This is the link I got mine from. Chap sent me 4 that's why Mr H got the others. I thought I'd keep them in case the others went funny but they are good quality.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-QUATTRO-MIRR ... 2303f21a5d
> 
> 
> 
> Marco - your link for the mirror etchings have ended. I did a quick eBay search to no avail. I've been asked my where I got them from (I credited you with the good idea don't worry). Any idea for other places?
> 
> I have a secret plan seeing as there is a shortage to get a batch made up and then sell them on this forum - I'm gonna be rich!
Click to expand...

Mr H - You mean have them made somewhere especially? You could go into business. I think there are TT ones too but they looked a bit big for my liking.


----------



## MrHooky

That was my plan although seems like Stelios is back on the scene. I dare say the money he's making on car stickers is propping up the easyjet business...


----------



## Marco34

MrHooky said:


> That was my plan although seems like Stelios is back on the scene. I dare say the money he's making on car stickers is propping up the easyjet business...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

When you getting your supercharger Marco? :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> When you getting your supercharger Marco? :roll:


I think Marco is happy with what he has got, for now...but me...
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

u already getting the cars heart done...wow

wtf already bloody hell that was quick...


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> u already getting the cars heart done...wow
> 
> wtf already bloody hell that was quick...


Ive been really busy at work so the overtime has come in handy to get some extra pennies together.
The car is at Autograph now having open heart surgery and 1 or 2 other bits done.
Roll on Friday when i get home.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you getting your supercharger Marco? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Marco is happy with what he has got, for now...but me...
> Steve
Click to expand...

Correct Steve. I'm not going down that road with it. I like little mods but I doubt I will ever go supercharged certainly don't fancy it with DSG. The only other mod I may consider is an exhaust. I think the V6 could sound better.

Are you supercharging yours Elliiot?

Marco


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you getting your supercharger Marco? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Marco is happy with what he has got, for now...but me...
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct Steve. I'm not going down that road with it. I like little mods but I doubt I will ever go supercharged certainly don't fancy it with DSG. The only other mod I may consider is an exhaust. I think the V6 could sound better.
> 
> Are you supercharging yours Elliiot?
> 
> Marco
Click to expand...

Full system or partial?
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Was thinking partial. You have full don't you?


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Was thinking partial. You have full don't you?


yes, i have the full and was adamant that i was not going partial as i dont think there is much to be gained from a partial apart from a different tone to the exhaust but a full allows better flow and improved breathing for future upgrades as well as the Milltek tone. Pricey bu im happy.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Sorry Steve what exhaust and manifold do you have?>?


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Sorry Steve what exhaust and manifold do you have?>?


I have a garage you know, its all in there.
Can you check against my upgrades/mods who is the most modified 3.2 as your garage is a bit empty of mods and i cant steal any ideas of ye..  
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

i plan to go supercharged, but i am waiting to see what robokn has in store with this turbo upgrade..... just assembling my liquid TT woooo.


----------



## wallstreet

robokn said:


> Sorry Steve what exhaust and manifold do you have?>?


gorgeous Millitek the full system that summer will bring to me...cant wait...  how disimilar are our engines vs Mk2 and Mk1 3.2s? any pics roobkn


----------



## ELLIOTT

Some more bits added today liquid and strut top covers 8)


----------



## jaqcom

Thats looking good Elliot !......... is the liquid expensive ?


----------



## ELLIOTT

Hello mate it is only 170 pounds if you go for the diy kit or itss 200 on an exchange basis where you send them your vent or 270 pounds if you have it fitted into a new vent! I just did it my self... It is an excellent little gadget, Especially as us v6er's dont get many mods,Credit to race diagnostics (FREEGEEK) who make this product. I ordered it and it came next day very well packaged. I see your only up the road from me.....


----------



## jaqcom

Yes, we must meet up soon..........its dry today and nearly had a spin, may do tommorrow.
Is it easy to fit ?
David


----------



## ELLIOTT

If you have a glue gun and a bit of a steady hand then yes. hardest bit was getting the odb cable up out of the air vent fiddly little swine :lol: Where abouts in lincoln are you? Im in southwell so not a million miles away.


----------



## jaqcom

I'm not actually in Lincoln, but near Scunthorpe www.jaq.net
Looks good, if I get one you could fit it rreeeeeeeaaal quick for me then lol


----------



## ELLIOTT

Dont see why not! you are 2nd in line Behind Showtime tho as he wants his doing aswell :lol:


----------



## jaqcom

So two pints beer charge ?  .......shall I order kit then, does it look best black or ali ?
(its costing me a fortune this forum lol )
David 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

Black is a very good match for the dash! looks better than in the pictures blends in well! Will take a few hours to fit to do it properly and neatly, I have ocd with neatness its sad! But beer tokens sound good 8) I accept no liability for making a hash of things :roll: If you go for the 200 pound option the hard work is already done gluing etc.... Then its just fitting it, But either way its up to you im not fussed


----------



## jaqcom

done deal Elliot,
Thanks..........more credit card flexing lol


----------



## ELLIOTT

You just need smoked corners and indicators now!


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> You just need smoked corners and indicators now!


Smoked sounds good...  wonder who has changed their rears for anything unique ...


----------



## V6RUL

Looking good Elliot, mine is satin silver surround and im happy with that look. My car is in bits and the garage has sent me some update pics which i will post tomoz on the build thread, didnt realise the head was so complex. Im not so happy with the colour of the oil but its getting some fresh blood to run on.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

I have airbag light on from time to time can Liquid TT turn off anybody ? :? 
Been out for razzzzzzzz and it rained on my baby :evil: 
:roll: :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Latest build update available...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=167249

Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Jgcom check the connections under your seat one maybe loose causing airbag fault?


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> Some more bits added today liquid and strut top covers 8)


That is soo clean, so sweet, WOW, the best looking V6 engine bay area..not crazy bling just right.... like the screw taps nice touch..


----------



## kbob221

where did you get the screw taps from?


----------



## Marco34

Ell, where did you get the oil filler cap and the coolant reservoir caps from? They do look good.

My posts have gone to 1!!!!!!


----------



## wallstreet

Elli I like it in the black finish, sweet.  ps pm your stock figures as with what u have ie CDA air box


----------



## ELLIOTT

Cheers for the comments guys! the caps are just from audi they are for the r8 but are modified to fit the TT. you can order these off ebay already done, coolant cap is about 50 pounds and the oil cap is about 25.


----------



## Dickie82

Hi guys,

Still trying to resolve my brake squeaking problem. Im thinking about replacing my discs as well as the pads. Ive tried searching for info on the forum for discs on the 3.2DSG but its all coming up with 1.8 stuff. And im sure their little brake systems won't be able to cope with the might of the V6. Anyone have any advice on what to buy? I dont want to spend more than 400 pounds on the discs ideally and i gather Audi charge a lot to replace them.

Cheers

Dickie


----------



## SAJ77

Dickie82 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Still trying to resolve my brake squeaking problem. Im thinking about replacing my discs as well as the pads. Ive tried searching for info on the forum for discs on the 3.2DSG but its all coming up with 1.8 stuff. And im sure their little brake systems won't be able to cope with the might of the V6. Anyone have any advice on what to buy? I dont want to spend more than 400 pounds on the discs ideally and i gather Audi charge a lot to replace them.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dickie


A good thread on V6 brakes...
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=157639&hilit=+brakes

After posting that thread I decided to buy OEM pads and discs made by Pagid and I am very happy with them  
http://www.pagid.com/

Prices...Front discs were about £140 EACH (so I left mine until they were completely shot) 
Rear discs £67 PAIR. 
Pads £46 front (+£15 for wear sensor)/ £18 rear.

Labour from an Independant Audi mechanic £68 

Saj


----------



## Dickie82

Thanks will look them up. Cheers.

Dickie


----------



## Marco34

I've just done an oil change on the car and whilst at it I ran some VCDS tests. When I fired the car up I was measuring the cylinders for misfires and No.5 had a misfire for about 10 seconds. The car did feel a little lumpy. It may well be coil pack or connections which I will check but, does anyone know which is No.5? Or even better know the order? Is it labelled left to right or is it in firing order?

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> I've just done an oil change on the car and whilst at it I ran some VCDS tests. When I fired the car up I was measuring the cylinders for misfires and No.5 had a misfire for about 10 seconds. The car did feel a little lumpy. It may well be coil pack or connections which I will check but, does anyone know which is No.5? Or even better know the order? Is it labelled left to right or is it in firing order?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Marco, thought it was left to right.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Left to right i believe aswell! And steve what is 72 days and counting? s/c


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Left to right i believe aswell! And steve what is 72 days and counting? s/c


ha ha, only changed the sig an hour ago.
Italia Trip...you too poor to sign up? if there are spaces.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right i believe aswell! And steve what is 72 days and counting? s/c
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha, only changed the sig an hour ago.
> Italia Trip...you too poor to sign up? if there are spaces.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Who here has gone to Storm Devpts, just curious if any V6er boys have had experience?


----------



## ELLIOTT

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right i believe aswell! And steve what is 72 days and counting? s/c
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha, only changed the sig an hour ago.
> Italia Trip...you too poor to sign up? if there are spaces.
> Steve
Click to expand...

How much is it my car might be ready then  And whats involved in short as i dont fancy reading all 120 pages of the thread! Ell


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right i believe aswell! And steve what is 72 days and counting? s/c
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha, only changed the sig an hour ago.
> Italia Trip...you too poor to sign up? if there are spaces.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much is it my car might be ready then  And whats involved in short as i dont fancy reading all 120 pages of the thread! Ell
Click to expand...

550 quid is based on 2, hotels paid for and some meals incl. Extra cost- petrol, some meals, tolls.
steve


----------



## wallstreet

It is around 7 hrs from here to head to Stelio pass.. hmm when exactly is this ...


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> It is around 7 hrs from here to head to Stelio pass.. hmm when exactly is this ...


See post..
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=138985
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is around 7 hrs from here to head to Stelio pass.. hmm when exactly is this ...
> 
> 
> 
> See post..
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=138985
> Steve
Click to expand...

cool, gorgeous place... hmm bloody far away.. lets see...


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just done an oil change on the car and whilst at it I ran some VCDS tests. When I fired the car up I was measuring the cylinders for misfires and No.5 had a misfire for about 10 seconds. The car did feel a little lumpy. It may well be coil pack or connections which I will check but, does anyone know which is No.5? Or even better know the order? Is it labelled left to right or is it in firing order?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marco, thought it was left to right.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks guys that make sense. May swap coil packs around and see if I get a misfire on the potentially offending coil pack.


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just done an oil change on the car and whilst at it I ran some VCDS tests. When I fired the car up I was measuring the cylinders for misfires and No.5 had a misfire for about 10 seconds. The car did feel a little lumpy. It may well be coil pack or connections which I will check but, does anyone know which is No.5? Or even better know the order? Is it labelled left to right or is it in firing order?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marco, thought it was left to right.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys that make sense. May swap coil packs around and see if I get a misfire on the potentially offending coil pack.
Click to expand...

try num 4 first


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is around 7 hrs from here to head to Stelio pass.. hmm when exactly is this ...
> 
> 
> 
> See post..
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=138985
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool, gorgeous place... hmm bloody far away.. lets see...
Click to expand...

we are going through swiss cheese land, read the itinery!!!
join up on route..


----------



## wallstreet

Now will have to, awesome... also will need to read the one million pages lol


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Now will have to, awesome... also will need to read the one million pages lol


Not as if you bean counters have anthing else to do... :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

My Eibachs and Liquid arrived today,,........


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now will have to, awesome... also will need to read the one million pages lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not as if you bean counters have anthing else to do... :lol: :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Finaly read through it, balls mate, I am enroute to the black forest as it coincides with GFs bday!! Balls balls!!!   would have been an amazing site to feast upon soo many TTs


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now will have to, awesome... also will need to read the one million pages lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not as if you bean counters have anthing else to do... :lol: :lol:
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finaly read through it, balls mate, I am enroute to the black forest as it coincides with GFs bday!! Balls balls!!!   would have been an amazing site to feast upon soo many TTs
Click to expand...

On our way back i think we may be going to the Nurburg for a few laps if that helps.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finaly read through it, balls mate, I am enroute to the black forest as it coincides with GFs bday!! Balls balls!!!   would have been an amazing site to feast upon soo many TTs
> 
> 
> 
> On our way back i think we may be going to the Nurburg for a few laps if that helps.
> Steve
Click to expand...

NO no no it doesnt HELP at all, in fact it is like you are sticking a nail in my wound and then moving it around showing off how well you are as you do so! :?  :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finaly read through it, balls mate, I am enroute to the black forest as it coincides with GFs bday!! Balls balls!!!   would have been an amazing site to feast upon soo many TTs
> 
> 
> 
> On our way back i think we may be going to the Nurburg for a few laps if that helps.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO no no it doesnt HELP at all, in fact it is like you are sticking a nail in my wound and then moving it around showing off how well you are as you do so! :?  :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Its me or the GF.... :lol: 
Who will give you more pain?
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Its me or the GF.... :lol:
> Who will give you more pain?
> Steve


Hmm, easy, you chose your GF over me last time I was on your home turf lol!!

So lets make it even now, I see you later in Summer, before or after I get work done on the car. Heck if Barry tinkers on mine, you will end up seeing the car whilst I am away.. looking at my summer planning and hols as I am away a few places it may be Sept!


----------



## wallstreet

For the V6 boys I found an interesting application for those who want comfort: http://www.larkspeed.com/index.pl?a...-Kits-Automatically-Adjusting-Shock-Absorbers It goes well with Eibach 25mm lowering springs for those who dont want to go all the way to KW variants and want to have improvement whilst comfort..

Below a review:

http://www.mini2.com/forum/first-ge...-fsd-objective-review-15-000-mile-report.html

This seems to fit what I want for Damping and lowering....


----------



## ELLIOTT

jaqcom said:


> My Eibachs and Liquid arrived today,,........


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Eibachs and Liquid arrived today,,........
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

I will give you a month before you get the coilies to go with them, i was just on lowered springs before i got my Eibachs and the diff is a must for the serious V6er its night and day. Get your liquid set up and try the roundabout on the G graph and see how close you get to 1.49 G. I only managed 0.79 on just the springs and OEM shocks.
Steve


----------



## Getinmyson

Hi, missed this one. The details of my chariot of choice are in the sig!

Cheers


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Eibachs and Liquid arrived today,,........
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will give you a month before you get the coilies to go with them, i was just on lowered springs before i got my Eibachs and the diff is a must for the serious V6er its night and day. Get your liquid set up and try the roundabout on the G graph and see how close you get to 1.49 G. I only managed 0.79 on just the springs and OEM shocks.
> Steve
Click to expand...

interesting, on stocks I would expect this, curious to know who has KONI FSDs and Eibachs


----------



## jaqcom

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Eibachs and Liquid arrived today,,........
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will give you a month before you get the coilies to go with them, i was just on lowered springs before i got my Eibachs and the diff is a must for the serious V6er its night and day. Get your liquid set up and try the roundabout on the G graph and see how close you get to 1.49 G. I only managed 0.79 on just the springs and OEM shocks.
> Steve
Click to expand...

But Steve, any more than 0.79 and Joy squeals too much .......having them fitted next Friday, and Liquid when ever Elliott can fit me in :roll: :roll: ....... :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

I will give you a month before you get the coilies to go with them, i was just on lowered springs before i got my Eibachs and the diff is a must for the serious V6er its night and day. Get your liquid set up and try the roundabout on the G graph and see how close you get to 1.49 G. I only managed 0.79 on just the springs and OEM shocks.
Steve[/quote]

But Steve, any more than 0.79 and Joy squeals too much .......having them fitted next Friday, and Liquid when ever Elliott can fit me in :roll: :roll: ....... :wink:[/quote]

Having the G ability now and the Blue Haldex out of the corners is indescribable, i cant say anymore apart from you will have a big smile and wish you had done it earlier as it shows up the OEM for what it is, normal suspension.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Getinmyson said:


> Hi, missed this one. The details of my chariot of choice are in the sig!
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to the best discussion racing on around 3.2s!!  Any PICTURES


----------



## stefan

RichDean said:


> 2. RICHDEAN DSG :lol:
> 
> A couple of pics:


Love the original look;-)

Stefan
dk


----------



## jaqcom

Think Iam going to limp out to garage to take rear light clusters off, as I havent done the rear light mod yet, before I loose my clips .........lol
8)


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Think Iam going to limp out to garage to take rear light clusters off, as I havent done the rear light mod yet, before I loose my clips .........lol
> 8)


At least your near your TT im still stuck in Holland and she is still under the Knife. There are more pics added to my build thread for me to drool over.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=167249
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

poor Steve.......  
Yes at least I can lift the cover and peep at my babe .....  what am I saying ! snap out of it man !!, 
Mines booked in next friday for Eibachs and yellows and maaybe more tlc .....
I,m sat with leg up after more surgery hoping to be fitter for Alpine trip......


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> poor Steve.......
> Yes at least I can lift the cover and peep at my babe .....  what am I saying ! snap out of it man !!,
> Mines booked in next friday for Eibachs and yellows and maaybe more tlc .....
> I,m sat with leg up after more surgery hoping to be fitter for Alpine trip......


Dont want excuses for the Italy trip so you better be fit so we can hear some V6 notes..  
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Dont panic Steve.........I WILL be there but might need carrying TO the bar as well as FROM the bar lol :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Dont panic Steve.........I WILL be there but might need carrying TO the bar as well as FROM the bar lol :roll:


At least its DSG, so no clutchy thing to press on and if youve got cruise that will help too.
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

jaqcom said:


> poor Steve.......
> Yes at least I can lift the cover and peep at my babe .....  what am I saying ! snap out of it man !!,
> Mines booked in next friday for Eibachs and yellows and maaybe more tlc .....
> I,m sat with leg up after more surgery hoping to be fitter for Alpine trip......


 must be summut to do with the colour !!!!!!!!
ive had my leg in plaster (and elevated) since Sept.(dont it drive you mental)..... just this week its out of the garage where it was covered up and out on the drive with new tax and ticket ......and it looks like i may be able drive next month WAAAHOOO but its out in the daylight and i cant keep away from my front door, getting wet but it still looks gorgeous


----------



## jaqcom

Thank goodness its not just me.............at least it was my left leg lol 8)


----------



## mikeat45

jaqcom said:


> Thank goodness its not just me.............at least it was my left leg lol 8)


and mine :lol: :lol: musta saw a bit of the future when deciding on a DSG :roll:


----------



## wallstreet

mikeat45 said:


> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness its not just me.............at least it was my left leg lol 8)
> 
> 
> 
> and mine :lol: :lol: musta saw a bit of the future when deciding on a DSG :roll:
Click to expand...

Thats interesting cos I have been drooling over the papaya orange colour and had a bad ski crash last weekend where the Ski didnt want to come off for safety... thankfully my TT is not papaya as much as I want it to be and my leg is fairing better... lol 

I think this is all a mere conincidence....let the urban legend commence!


----------



## mikeat45

Hi Niaz
you know you want a norange one, you sure you didnt get a coat of paint the last couple of days
or maybe its the thought of Papaya that has an effect............spooooky


----------



## SAJ77

Who on here out the V6 crowd have upgraded to R32 ARBs front and rear?

I have read so much on here about how great they are BUT also that the VW 4Motion ARB only on the rear is also an improvement :?

Most if not all of the members who have commented are 1.8 owners, so was looking for a V6 perspective what with the heavier engine etc

Cheers

Saj


----------



## wallstreet

SAJ77 said:


> Who on here out the V6 crowd have upgraded to R32 ARBs front and rear?
> 
> I have read so much on here about how great they are BUT also that the VW 4Motion ARB only on the rear is also an improvement :?
> 
> Most if not all of the members who have commented are 1.8 owners, so was looking for a V6 perspective what with the heavier engine etc
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Saj


Agree with you there. I read something Hark wrote about. I like the VW 4Motion and plan to have those done. The R32s are very stiff and create more oversteer with the added stiffness. Not sure I like that idea. It needs to be done in combination of suspension changes and arbs.

Personally if you look for somewhat comfort with better handling, I would subscribe to Koni FSD shocks on Eibachs 25mm lowered. Then add VW 4Motion arbs that are far cheaper than R32s whilst giving additional stiffening but not the oversteer you get with R32 arbs.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Hopefully having some new toys at the weekend 8) one quite large one.....


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Hopefully having some new toys at the weekend 8) one quite large one.....


get lost you tease..what now?


----------



## mikeat45

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully having some new toys at the weekend 8) one quite large one.....
> 
> 
> 
> get lost you tease..what now?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

wallstreet said:


> SAJ77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who on here out the V6 crowd have upgraded to R32 ARBs front and rear?
> 
> I have read so much on here about how great they are BUT also that the VW 4Motion ARB only on the rear is also an improvement :?
> 
> Most if not all of the members who have commented are 1.8 owners, so was looking for a V6 perspective what with the heavier engine etc
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Saj
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you there. I read something Hark wrote about. I like the VW 4Motion and plan to have those done. The R32s are very stiff and create more oversteer with the added stiffness. Not sure I like that idea. It needs to be done in combination of suspension changes and arbs.
> 
> Personally if you look for somewhat comfort with better handling, I would subscribe to Koni FSD shocks on Eibachs 25mm lowered. Then add VW 4Motion arbs that are far cheaper than R32s whilst giving additional stiffening but not the oversteer you get with R32 arbs.
Click to expand...

Cheers Niaz...you helped make my decision.

I ordered a 4Motion arb and Powerflex bushes today.......a wait of up to 6/8 weeks for the bushes though!!


----------



## jaqcom

Don't forget me this weekend Elliott........ :roll: 8)


----------



## wallstreet

Saj[/quote]

" Agree with you there. I read something Hark wrote about. I like the VW 4Motion and plan to have those done. The R32s are very stiff and create more oversteer with the added stiffness. Not sure I like that idea. It needs to be done in combination of suspension changes and arbs.

Personally if you look for somewhat comfort with better handling, I would subscribe to Koni FSD shocks on Eibachs 25mm lowered. Then add VW 4Motion arbs that are far cheaper than R32s whilst giving additional stiffening but not the oversteer you get with R32 arbs "
Cheers Niaz...you helped make my decision.

I ordered a 4Motion arb and Powerflex bushes today.......a wait of up to 6/8 weeks for the bushes though!! [/quote]

Make sure the bushes get greased properly with their special lube to prevent squeakiness...


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully having some new toys at the weekend 8) one quite large one.....
> 
> 
> 
> get lost you tease..what now?
Click to expand...

SteveC: The least I can do for now is get 4 new round ones for Summer weather that now comes: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=168407

I am on conti's sport contacts, it was either the Conti 3s or Michelin PS3 so I am looking forward to these. Not as low priced as in the UK but French prices for the French company is arond 156 Euros for this replacement of the acclaimed PS2s.

Wonder what you boys are using on yours? in terms of V6 owners


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully having some new toys at the weekend 8) one quite large one.....
> 
> 
> 
> get lost you tease..what now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SteveC: The least I can do for now is get 4 new round ones for Summer weather that now comes: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=168407
> 
> I am on conti's sport contacts, it was either the Conti 3s or Michelin PS3 so I am looking forward to these. Not as low priced as in the UK but French prices for the French company is arond 156 Euros for this replacement of the acclaimed PS2s.
> 
> Wonder what you boys are using on yours? in terms of V6 owners
Click to expand...

Im on Toyo Proxies, i like them.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

SteveC: Good tyres, Koreans now have the Hankook Ventus that some say are better, certainly the Dutch Vredsteins look amazing and are designed for the water..

I like the Toyos too, but the rubber is too soft for my liking.


----------



## ELLIOTT

jaqcom said:


> Don't forget me this weekend Elliott........ :roll: 8)


Not forgotten you 

Hopefully having blue haldex and something else quite big fitted... :?:


----------



## ELLIOTT

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully having some new toys at the weekend 8) one quite large one.....
> 
> 
> 
> get lost you tease..what now?
Click to expand...

It is actualy something you dont have! Which is surprising.. :lol: Sure you wont be far behind getting this or better


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully having some new toys at the weekend 8) one quite large one.....
> 
> 
> 
> get lost you tease..what now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is actualy something you dont have! Which is surprising.. :lol: Sure you wont be far behind getting this or better
Click to expand...

what could this be...something inflatable and big... hmmm  when do u spill the beans.. jaqcom needs to do some reconaissance....


----------



## jaqcom

I may have to sign Official secret act document otherwise he may not help me with my Liquid 8) ..............although even I have a price :roll:


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> I may have to sign Official secret act document otherwise he may not help me with my Liquid 8) ..............although even I have a price :roll:


I give you annonymity and a swiss account! numbered off course!  a deposit account full of chocolates, swiss off course, some gold tolberone bars, a handfull of chocolate coins...and more annonymity than the Queens life.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Clue it begins with a S


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> Clue it begins with a S


Supercharger!! No WAY!!


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clue it begins with a S
> 
> 
> 
> Supercharger!! No WAY!!
Click to expand...

SC is too far away for Elliot... i think.
Its probably springs or suspension..  
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clue it begins with a S
> 
> 
> 
> Supercharger!! No WAY!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SC is too far away for Elliot... i think.
> Its probably springs or suspension..
> Steve
Click to expand...

I thought he was already well SprunG!  :twisted: jaqc?? our recon man on the ground??? wake up?? hobble to the pc pls?? [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ELLIOTT

Nope not suspension or springs 
Shiney new washer bottle cap :roll: (Not really)
Keep guessing...


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> Nope not suspension or springs
> Shiney new washer bottle cap :roll: (Not really)
> Keep guessing...


lots of SILICONE, new coloured silicone piping for your cleaner than your plate ready for licking engine bay??


----------



## ELLIOTT

Nope if you have not guessed by saturday, I will post pictures 8)


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clue it begins with a S
> 
> 
> 
> Supercharger!! No WAY!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SC is too far away for Elliot... i think.
> Its probably springs or suspension..
> Steve
Click to expand...

I think SteveC knows, I found this picture after he found out! He is smiling far too much if you ask me! :twisted:


----------



## ELLIOTT

SC is too far away for Elliot... i think.
Its probably springs or suspension..  
Steve[/quote]

I think SteveC knows, I found this picture after he found out! He is smiling far too much if you ask me! :twisted:








[/quote]
:lol: 
That is funny.


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> SC is too far away for Elliot... i think.
> Its probably springs or suspension..
> Steve


I think SteveC knows, I found this picture after he found out! He is smiling far too much if you ask me! :twisted:








[/quote]
:lol: 
That is funny.[/quote]

The 1st V6er with the most known modifications, still setting standards, thought I would gently get him... before he spills the next exciting mod!  :twisted: 

What a SMILE...


----------



## V6RUL

Niaz, i think you are becoming too skilled in the art of photo imagery.... you get. :lol: :lol: That was my good side as well.
I have just placed my next order with Autograph cars but it does not begin with S. complete by a week on Thursday, hopefully.
Elliot, i dont know what your upto and i will be waiting till saturday, i dont want to be disappointed you know.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Niaz, i think you are becoming too skilled in the art of photo imagery.... you get. :lol: :lol: That was my good side as well.
> I have just placed my next order with Autograph cars but it does not begin with S. complete by a week on Thursday, hopefully.
> Elliot, i dont know what your upto and i will be waiting till saturday, i dont want to be disappointed you know.
> Steve


love you too buddy lol, nope wasnt me actually for a change... the devil in the the other topic me thinks you know where... lol

 :twisted: I watch, I see, I know....

Not long mate, counting the days now and waiting for more pictures!!!!


----------



## ELLIOTT

Hoping to please you!


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> Hoping to please you!


  
You tease!!! go to bed


----------



## jaqcom

I know............... :roll:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Marco34

For goodness sake, put them out of their misery!!


----------



## mikeat45

well youv'e got me wondering now :roll: 
and im not even in the "race" :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

jaqcom said:


> I know............... :roll:  :mrgreen:


You have a pm! And you dont know :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

mikeat45 said:


> well youv'e got me wondering now :roll:
> and im not even in the "race" :lol:


Think Steve C has won the "race" already :lol: He is flying the flag. Got anymore pics steve of your rebuild?


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well youv'e got me wondering now :roll:
> and im not even in the "race" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Steve C has won the "race" already :lol: He is flying the flag. Got anymore pics steve of your rebuild?
Click to expand...

Im going to be stuck here in Holland till the following weekend, not happy.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Work is currently at peak demand for Commissioning Labour and im on the team. We are currently hot commissioning a gas turbine, HRSG and steam turbine over the next 4 weeks which is really full on. Im still at work now and already clocked 13 hrs up for the day and still got 2 hrs left to do. But, on the bright side it pays more and the TT is having Aprils mods fitted next week...    
I dont have any update pics but will be posting up when they arrive, dont worry.
My Build Thread will be updated with the 9 yes 9, now, upgrades that are being done at present and will be on show next weekend, hopefully.
You may get one or two from my build thread.
Elliot is no fun so I will give you a clue and you can do the thinking...
1. Manifold [ Jaqcom ]
2. Cams [ Elliot ]
3. Terminal Box Relocate [ mikeat45 ]
4. Front Tarox 10 Pots and Tarox Discs [ Elliot ]
5. Ballast Off [ Elliot }
6. Towing Eye Off [ Elliot ]
7. Rear Tarox Bix Disc Upgrade [ mikeat45 Elliot ]
8. Stage 4 N/A Remap [ stevecollier ]
9. Forge Strut Brace [ mikeat45 ]

See how many you get, guess 5 and you are V6er, guess 6 you are very good, 7 and you can be in the Muskateers..  
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well youv'e got me wondering now :roll:
> and im not even in the "race" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Steve C has won the "race" already :lol: He is flying the flag. Got anymore pics steve of your rebuild?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im going to be stuck here in Holland till the following weekend, not happy.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Work is currently at peak demand for Commissioning Labour and im on the team. We are currently hot commissioning a gas turbine, HRSG and steam turbine over the next 4 weeks which is really full on. Im still at work now and already clocked 13 hrs up for the day and still got 2 hrs left to do. But, on the bright side it pays more and the TT is having Aprils mods fitted next week...
> I dont have any update pics but will be posting up when they arrive, dont worry.
> My Build Thread will be updated with the 7 yes 7 upgrades that are being done at present and will be on show next weekend, hopefully.
> You may get one or two from my build thread.
> Elliot is no fun so I will give you a clue and you can do the thinking...
> 1. M.......
> 2. C...
> 3. T....... B.. R.......
> 4. F.... T.... 1. P... a.. T.... D....
> 5. B...... O..
> 6. T..... E.. O..
> 7. R... T.... B.. D... U......
> 
> See how many you get, guess 5 and you are V6er, guess 6 you are very good, 7 and you can be in the Muskatiers..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Is each dot a missing letter?


----------



## V6RUL

Think Steve C has won the "race" already :lol: He is flying the flag. Got anymore pics steve of your rebuild?[/quote]

Im going to be stuck here in Holland till the following weekend, not happy.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Work is currently at peak demand for Commissioning Labour and im on the team. We are currently hot commissioning a gas turbine, HRSG and steam turbine over the next 4 weeks which is really full on. Im still at work now and already clocked 13 hrs up for the day and still got 2 hrs left to do. But, on the bright side it pays more and the TT is having Aprils mods fitted next week...    
I dont have any update pics but will be posting up when they arrive, dont worry.
My Build Thread will be updated with the 7 yes 7 upgrades that are being done at present and will be on show next weekend, hopefully.
You may get one or two from my build thread.
Elliot is no fun so I will give you a clue and you can do the thinking...
1. M.......
2. C...
3. T....... B.. R.......
4. F.... T.... 1. P... a.. T.... D....
5. B...... O..
6. T..... E.. O..
7. R... T.... B.. D... U......

See how many you get, guess 5 and you are V6er, guess 6 you are very good, 7 and you can be in the Muskateers..  
Steve[/quote]

Is each dot a missing letter? [/quote]

Yes, clever clogs.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

stevecollier said:


> Think Steve C has won the "race" already :lol: He is flying the flag. Got anymore pics steve of your rebuild?


Im going to be stuck here in Holland till the following weekend, not happy.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Work is currently at peak demand for Commissioning Labour and im on the team. We are currently hot commissioning a gas turbine, HRSG and steam turbine over the next 4 weeks which is really full on. Im still at work now and already clocked 13 hrs up for the day and still got 2 hrs left to do. But, on the bright side it pays more and the TT is having Aprils mods fitted next week...    
I dont have any update pics but will be posting up when they arrive, dont worry.
My Build Thread will be updated with the 7 yes 7 upgrades that are being done at present and will be on show next weekend, hopefully.
You may get one or two from my build thread.
Elliot is no fun so I will give you a clue and you can do the thinking...
1. M.......
2. C...
3. T....... B.. R.......
4. F.... T.... 1. P... a.. T.... D....
5. B...... O..
6. T..... E.. O..
7. R... T.... B.. D... U......

See how many you get, guess 5 and you are V6er, guess 6 you are very good, 7 and you can be in the Muskatiers..  
Steve[/quote]

Is each dot a missing letter? [/quote]

Yes, clever clogs.
Steve[/quote]

2.cams?
5. ballast off?


----------



## V6RUL

Very good Elliot, you are at 1.8 level though...  
I will update this page, halfway down with the correct guesses as we go.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Hey.........I'm supposed to be one of the muskateers lol  8) 
Elliott is teasing me too :twisted:


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Hey.........I'm supposed to be one of the muskateers lol  8)
> Elliott is teasing me too :twisted:


Should be easy for you to qualify your position then, by guessing a few.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

6.Toeing eye off


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> 6.Toeing eye off


This is too easy for you me thinks. Page updated. They do get a little harder... :twisted: 
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Ok, if I have to play
1. Manifold 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

3. someting something relocate?


----------



## ELLIOTT

3.trailing bar relocate?

jaqcom made me tell him what im having done

S.... F... B.....


----------



## jaqcom

I REALLY do know now !!!  :roll: [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> 3.trailing bar relocate?
> 
> jaqcom made me tell him what im having done
> 
> S.... F... B.....


I must find your weak spot so i can find out...mods...   
3. Its something to do with electrics.


----------



## wallstreet

Crikey chaps, whats with the games!! I have had enough of that from women of the world !! lol


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Crikey chaps, whats with the games!! I have had enough of that from women of the world !! lol


its just to keep the interest up and a bit of a guessing game. You can even join in Niaz, we are noot biased to peeps with silver wing mirrors.. :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

3. Transfer box relocate?


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> 3. Transfer box relocate?


Answer updated to list


----------



## jaqcom

No;7 Race Tuned ????


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> No;7 Race Tuned ????


It will be but not the correct answer.
Second letters added for ease.
Steve


----------



## les

Na non of those. Hes upgrading the engine to a 1.8 turbo


----------



## V6RUL

les said:


> Na non of those. Hes upgrading the engine to a 1.8 turbo


You will fall of your chair if i said 3.2T...  
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> Na non of those. Hes upgrading the engine to a 1.8 turbo
> 
> 
> 
> You will fall of your chair if i said 3.2T...
> Steve
Click to expand...

 :twisted: sweet but stupid... SC is the only option...that I know of that has some proven wisdom and reliability :twisted:


----------



## lego man

Did I hear 3.2t ??

Common stev! Back of the net!

Ready for gfi 2010 ?

Lego


----------



## wallstreet

60 V6ers in Mk1 guise what list .. I told you folks the DSG problems are a stereotypical urban legend!!!  only whiners come on to displace, thus a minority of actual owners....


----------



## GEM

wallstreet said:


> 60 V6ers in Mk1 guise what list .. I told you folks the DSG problems are a stereotypical urban legend!!!  only whiners come on to displace, thus a minority of actual owners....


Well said.
I bought my *V6* DSG with 13,000 on the clock.
I had it for 3 years and did 26,000 miles.
In that time both the engine and gearbox were 100% reliable and trouble free.
Apart from servicing and a new battery, I never spent a penny on repairs    
It was 3 years of 'big smile on your face' faultless driving.
John.


----------



## mikeat45

to be fair Niaz theres a couple of manuals on the list, hey i went out (passenger) in mine Wednesday ,,,niiiiice 
I had better get the easy one before someone else does 9: Forge Strut Brace


----------



## wallstreet

GEM said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 V6ers in Mk1 guise what list .. I told you folks the DSG problems are a stereotypical urban legend!!!  only whiners come on to displace, thus a minority of actual owners....
> 
> 
> 
> Well said.
> I bought my *V6* DSG with 13,000 on the clock.
> I had it for 3 years and did 26,000 miles.
> In that time both the engine and gearbox were 100% reliable and trouble free.
> Apart from servicing and a new battery, I never spent a penny on repairs
> It was 3 years of 'big smile on your face' faultless driving.
> John.
Click to expand...

I will miss your comments!!! Daily moments so precious like a new born child each day !!


----------



## wallstreet

mikeat45 said:


> to be fair Niaz theres a couple of manuals on the list, hey i went out (passenger) in mine Wednesday ,,,niiiiice
> I had better get the easy one before someone else does 9: Forge Strut Brace


Hey hope you enjoyed it!!! Wow, did you let your son or the Mrs do the driving like miss daisy?


----------



## mikeat45

wallstreet said:


> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to be fair Niaz theres a couple of manuals on the list, hey i went out (passenger) in mine Wednesday ,,,niiiiice
> I had better get the easy one before someone else does 9: Forge Strut Brace
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hope you enjoyed it!!! Wow, did you let your son or the Mrs do the driving like miss daisy?
Click to expand...

i might just have shot myself in my good foot went out to get fuel-£50, the mrs was driving and she loves it, she was a bit concerned about the visibility but she loves it, she just walked in and said "do you want to come to ASDA in the Audi" now i dont know whether ive lost it or shes being nice and taking me out to enjoy my car after looking at it for 6 months, anyway im off out (with window open) do you think i should get her to test out the launch control :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

mikeat45 said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to be fair Niaz theres a couple of manuals on the list, hey i went out (passenger) in mine Wednesday ,,,niiiiice
> I had better get the easy one before someone else does 9: Forge Strut Brace
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hope you enjoyed it!!! Wow, did you let your son or the Mrs do the driving like miss daisy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i might just have shot myself in my good foot went out to get fuel-£50, the mrs was driving and she loves it, she was a bit concerned about the visibility but she loves it, she just walked in and said "do you want to come to ASDA in the Audi" now i dont know whether ive lost it or shes being nice and taking me out to enjoy my car after looking at it for 6 months, anyway im off out (with window open) do you think i should get her to test out the launch control :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

LoL, my GF doesnt like fast but she loves driving the car!!! The one time I let her drive it she would not let me drive it for the rest of that journey!!!! They get used to the visibility and using the mirrors.

Its not a shopping car, I hope she parks in the largest spaces so as not to get dinged or donged...

I think she will collapse once you educate her on launch control...


----------



## mikeat45

ha ha ....she had fast cars in her yoof,,mini cooper and alfa spider but as we get older we get wiser and care more about living and the dangers of life...not only that but closes her eyes and cringes when i go over 70.. i must get some sort pf sheild for the speedo (maybe a visit to BnQ and design a new mod...sorry ...smithTT) but she is better on motorways now she has had to do ALL the driving...but you are right its the look she is begining to like...."its not how quick you get there but what you look like when you arrive"..
dont worry for the minute ill be sat IN the car while shes shopping and shes more worried than me about leavinbg a mark on the car..


----------



## wallstreet

mikeat45 said:


> ha ha ....she had fast cars in her yoof,,mini cooper and alfa spider but as we get older we get wiser and care more about living and the dangers of life...not only that but closes her eyes and cringes when i go over 70.. i must get some sort pf sheild for the speedo (maybe a visit to BnQ and design a new mod...sorry ...smithTT) but she is better on motorways now she has had to do ALL the driving...but you are right its the look she is begining to like...."its not how quick you get there but what you look like when you arrive"..
> dont worry for the minute ill be sat IN the car while shes shopping and shes more worried than me about leavinbg a mark on the car..


Mine is not older yet at 33, yet she acts it!! LoL or is it just with me!! My GF is the same, more worried than me as well.. actually we both are in Geneva, people drive and park like trite! So I always go to the basement parking where there are no cars, away from all...

Most people love the shape, it is timeless, sadly the MkII is not the same. However, I did see what may have been a TTRS Mk2 it looked very nice for once...!  but without a V6 sounds, si jamais!


----------



## mikeat45

with most new cars the new shape needs to "grow" on you 
but the mk1 TT was bang i like that not many do that

OOO IM OFF OUT IN ME TT !!!!!


----------



## V6RUL

mikeat45 said:


> to be fair Niaz theres a couple of manuals on the list, hey i went out (passenger) in mine Wednesday ,,,niiiiice
> I had better get the easy one before someone else does 9: Forge Strut Brace


List on page 30 updated, well done.
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

3,Terminal Box Relocate?
7, Rear Taper Big Disk Upgrade?


----------



## jaqcom

Mike..........your scareing me with, geeky knowledge and sadness lol........
P.S. thought it was your left leg ? (GF driving)


----------



## mikeat45

jaqcom said:


> Mike..........your scareing me with, geeky knowledge and sadness lol........
> P.S. thought it was your left leg ? (GF driving)


ha ha its just words that fit....i have no idea what im talking about, wait if i was a working sort chap i would apply for a job (techie one of course) at Audi... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
as fer me leg im wearing giant boot instead of plaster (so i can take it off and on) cant get in drivers side in any case i dont my insurance would be valid, dont really want to take the chance, are you driving?????


----------



## V6RUL

mikeat45 said:


> 3,Terminal Box Relocate?
> 7, Rear Taper Big Disk Upgrade?


You are a clever chappy but not that clever... :lol: 
List updated.
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

close but no cigar eh! :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

mikeat45 said:


> close but no cigar eh! :lol:


I prefer being a voyeur to all this after speaking French I feel a mush within my corpus mentus!


----------



## ELLIOTT

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well youv'e got me wondering now :roll:
> and im not even in the "race" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Think Steve C has won the "race" already :lol: He is flying the flag. Got anymore pics steve of your rebuild?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im going to be stuck here in Holland till the following weekend, not happy.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Work is currently at peak demand for Commissioning Labour and im on the team. We are currently hot commissioning a gas turbine, HRSG and steam turbine over the next 4 weeks which is really full on. Im still at work now and already clocked 13 hrs up for the day and still got 2 hrs left to do. But, on the bright side it pays more and the TT is having Aprils mods fitted next week...
> I dont have any update pics but will be posting up when they arrive, dont worry.
> My Build Thread will be updated with the 9 yes 9, now, upgrades that are being done at present and will be on show next weekend, hopeflly.
> You may get one or two from my build thread.
> Elliot is no fun so I will give you a clue and you can do the thinking...
> 
> 7. Tarox
> 1. Manifold [ Jaqcom ]
> 2. Cams [ Elliot ]
> 3. Terminal Box Relocate [ mikeat45 ]
> 4. Fr... Ta... 1. Po.. an. Ta... Di...
> 5. Ballast Off [ Elliot }
> 6. Towing Eye Off [ Elliot ]
> 7. Rear Ta... Bix Disc Upgrade [ mikeat45 ]
> 8. St... 4 N/A Re...
> 9. Forge Strut Brace [ mikeat45 ]
> 
> See how many you get, guess 5 and you are V6er, guess 6 you are very good, 7 and you can be in the Muskateers..
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## mikeat45

one word missing now........Tarox


----------



## ELLIOTT

If you look at my post above i said tarox first so there! :wink: Sent off my iphone you will see it in there some where...


----------



## jaqcom

Hey folks.......my TT has had Eibach Pro-Springs and EBC Yellows fitted today 8)

As Steve said he wanted to see 'Tango' be de-'tiggered'......

Standard:









Eibachs:









Eibachs:









Liquid TT on Sunday.......... :roll: (don't forget clocks 'spring' forward Elliott ! )


----------



## mikeat45

jaqcom said:


> Hey folks.......my TT has had Eibach Pro-Springs and EBC Yellows fitted today 8)
> 
> As Steve said he wanted to see 'Tango' be de-'tiggered'......
> 
> Standard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eibachs:


sorry we have not been tangoed (no pics) ooops we have
how can you not like Papaya gorgeous


----------



## ELLIOTT

Much better mate! they should drop a bit more when its bedded in .


----------



## jaqcom

ELLIOTT said:


> Much better mate! they should drop a bit more when its bedded in .


I was wondering that............did also feel a little 'bouncy' on way home :roll: .............but it does look better in the 'flesh' Have not put new tyres on yet, MOT on 8th April, so will wait and see........


----------



## wallstreet

Just want to see the V6 papaya again.. what colour do you call your alloys, wonder if they are similar to mine in colour...and how does one know was it a standard colour world over? As my mirrors are the same... Looks great, what size spacers are you using?



jaqcom said:


> Hey folks.......my TT has had Eibach Pro-Springs and EBC Yellows fitted today 8)
> 
> As Steve said he wanted to see 'Tango' be de-'tiggered'......
> 
> Standard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eibachs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eibachs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid TT on Sunday.......... :roll: (don't forget clocks 'spring' forward Elliott ! )


----------



## jaqcom

20 mm Rear and 15mm front Eibach, (bolt on type)
The colour is non standard, although wheel is OEM, I had them done by a company in Bury near Manchester called AWR ..........fantastic finish contact guy called Craig , titanium I guess is nearest description.
http://www.alloywheelsmanchester.co.uk

David 8)

P.S. This pic prior to Pro-Springs.....


----------



## wallstreet

very similar colour to mine above or below, but this is factory stock alloy colour and also on the wing mirror










I need to lower mine in a similar stance, was looking at Koni FSDs with Eibachs down 25mm... plus spacers to fill the arch out...


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> If you look at my post above i said tarox first so there! :wink: Sent off my iphone you will see it in there some where...


Okak,okay ive updated the list and filled in some of number 4 as well.
Come on get your brains working guys.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Hey folks.......my TT has had Eibach Pro-Springs and EBC Yellows fitted today 8)
> 
> As Steve said he wanted to see 'Tango' be de-'tiggered'......
> 
> Standard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eibachs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eibachs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid TT on Sunday.......... :roll: (don't forget clocks 'spring' forward Elliott ! )


Starting to look 8) the new tyres should finish it off nicely. Still think you should have got the dampers done as now the OEM shocks are not matched to the springs. Until you change to uprated shocks you will not feel the full benfit of the change.
Still, you are on your way.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

4. Front tarox 10 pots and tarox discs

amazing!

Other one...... Strut for rear


----------



## lego man

Hey guys

According to the TT forum Database, there is only 55 v6 owners that have registered there vehicle
with the garage section.

You have more on your list!! It would be good to see how many v6s are out there!

For those who haven't , register your car on the garage section.

Lego


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> 4. Front tarox 10 pots and tarox discs
> 
> amazing!
> 
> Other one...... Strut for rear


Well done Elliott, you are good but keep on guessing, its an upgrade done from the inside.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

How is the liquid David? Is it still in one piece?  Get any better bhp readings?


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> How is the liquid David? Is it still in one piece?  Get any better bhp readings?


The Liquid is a great piece of kit, youve just got to remember to keep your eyes on the road.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Looks good jaqcom. :lol: Have you had tie bars fitted?


----------



## jaqcom

Thanks guys, and a particular big thank you to Elliott and his friend Ben for fiddling with 'Tango' on Sunday , very much appreciated ............another reminder how this forum can produce great proof of genuine people who happily take time and effort to help others.........It was great to meet Elliott, and the likeness of the avitar is spooky :roll: 
The 'Liquid' , looks cool and is cool and will produce lots of fun.... and the answer is no Elliott ,its difficult to produce figures any higher when speed limits are strictly adhered too ............... :roll:


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> Thanks guys, and a particular big thank you to Elliott and his friend Ben for fiddling with 'Tango' on Sunday , very much appreciated ............another reminder how this forum can produce great proof of genuine people who happily take time and effort to help others.........It was great to meet Elliott, and the likeness of the avitar is spooky :roll:
> The 'Liquid' , looks cool and is cool and will produce lots of fun.... and the answer is no Elliott ,its difficult to produce figures any higher when speed limits are strictly adhered too ............... :roll:


Look forward to hear your figures, picture as well...please could one of you next time or this time...describe the steps of this mod.. pics as well of it... for other V6ers


----------



## wallstreet

I will be flying in for the TT Essex meeting, any V6ers et all going to be in at all?

Ciao for now

WallSt


----------



## ELLIOTT

jaqcom said:


> Thanks guys, and a particular big thank you to Elliott and his friend Ben for fiddling with 'Tango' on Sunday , very much appreciated ............another reminder how this forum can produce great proof of genuine people who happily take time and effort to help others.........It was great to meet Elliott, and the likeness of the avitar is spooky :roll:
> The 'Liquid' , looks cool and is cool and will produce lots of fun.... and the answer is no Elliott ,its difficult to produce figures any higher when speed limits are strictly adhered too ............... :roll:


David recorded 262 bhp when i was in the car 8)

Pleasure to meet you, And like i said before hope your happy :wink:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Some pictures from the weekend! Enjoy 8)

Wheel arches all cleaned!

















Engine bay bling and new TT water cap supplied by (Trev) [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 

















Car pics nice and clean!
















(Needs lowering BIG time)

Night time

















Think thats enough pics for now!


----------



## V6RUL

Not bad Elliot at all for 4 x 4 style.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

stevecollier said:


> Not bad Elliot at all for 4 x 4 style.. :lol:
> Steve


 :twisted: :-*


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad Elliot at all for 4 x 4 style.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted: :-*
Click to expand...

beautiful work, the cleanest I have seen, what did you use on the wheel arches mate? A tootbrush?


----------



## ELLIOTT

Bit of elbow grease and a toothbrush! 8) Hows the Liquid Jaqcom, Any more bhp? 0-60 info...


----------



## jaqcom

Hi Elliott,
Sorry no, had a great drive home, but as you know adhering to speed limits didnt allow further results, :roll: I've no doubt it will though.
Met up with friend on way home and drove in convoy and called at local for small pint, he has new Orange GT3, it looks fantastic , :mrgreen: , guess the pair looked eye catching ....lol
Your car is impecable and look forward to seeing it finished.
P.S. your mum makes good coffee..... 
P.P.S. Elliott said no pics........ But :roll:

http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/life_and_times


----------



## ELLIOTT

Does this GT3 do passenger rides?


----------



## jaqcom

Can be arranged......... 8)

Elliott, See edited post above also.............


----------



## wallstreet

Happy Easter boys!!

I wonder how many       are in their TTs now smiling like the other side of the moon!

Happy days and holidays!!


----------



## ELLIOTT

[smiley=toff.gif] Happy Easter chaps!


----------



## V6RUL

Made an interesting purchase today..  
New number plate and i dont have to mess about with the letter spacing to make it say something its not,
it will be on show for Italy and as a clue for the 3.2 boys, fill in the dots 
V. R..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

stevecollier said:


> Made an interesting purchase today..
> New number plate and i dont have to mess about with the letter spacing to make it say something its not, it will be on show
> for Italy and as a clue for the 3.2 boys, fill in the dots
> V. R..
> Steve


V6 Rubbish perhaps 

damn not enough letters

V6 RIP ! Maybe for when it goes bang at santa pod lol


----------



## jaqcom

Matt B said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made an interesting purchase today..
> New number plate and i dont have to mess about with the letter spacing to make it say something its not, it will be on show
> for Italy and as a clue for the 3.2 boys, fill in the dots
> V. R..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> V6 Rubbish perhaps
> 
> damn not enough letters
> 
> V6 RIP ! Maybe for when it goes bang at santa pod lol
Click to expand...

Well done Steve.....
You have to give it to these small lump boys,.........they have high levels of humour as opposed to power :roll:


----------



## Matt B

jaqcom said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made an interesting purchase today..
> New number plate and i dont have to mess about with the letter spacing to make it say something its not, it will be on show
> for Italy and as a clue for the 3.2 boys, fill in the dots
> V. R..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> V6 Rubbish perhaps
> 
> damn not enough letters
> 
> V6 RIP ! Maybe for when it goes bang at santa pod lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well done Steve.....
> You have to give it to these small lump boys,.........they have high levels of humour as opposed to power :roll:
Click to expand...

plates gonna give at least another 5 horses


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made an interesting purchase today..
> New number plate and i dont have to mess about with the letter spacing to make it say something its not, it will be on show
> for Italy and as a clue for the 3.2 boys, fill in the dots
> V. R..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> V6 Rubbish perhaps
> 
> damn not enough letters
> 
> V6 RIP ! Maybe for when it goes bang at santa pod lol
Click to expand...

Nice to see some dark siders keeping an eye on the 3.2 front, from behind hopefully. Only work keeps me away from the Pod. Fantastic meet last time and such a pity some couldnt make it. Would have been good to see more there as it was advertised well and a turn out of 20 ish still made it interesting. Some wont go cos of the impending clutch problems that may arise, but hey youve got to spend your money on something, so why not do it whilst smiling. Maybe you will come down next time and give it a go. Its electric and i will go easy on you...   not
steve


----------



## V6RUL

I have had to do a little artistic liscense to show this. But it should be something very similar when done..








I just cant help myself in the struggle to show that we are here as well..  
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Hi guys first of all nice work on the cars definatly showing how its done. its just a quick question, im going to be lowering our car as soon as and was wondering has any one lowerd when the car is on 19s, and did they have to mess with the tie bars or camber or how far to go down. Not looking to slam it just close the gap :?: 
Ta


----------



## mikeat45

nice number Steve :lol: , 
you dont see many V6 numbers for sale-i know ive looked :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Hi guys first of all nice work on the cars definatly showing how its done. its just a quick question, im going to be lowering our car as soon as and was wondering has any one lowerd when the car is on 19s, and did they have to mess with the tie bars or camber or how far to go down. Not looking to slam it just close the gap :?:
> Ta


Shouldnt make any difference being on 19s as long as the rim width is reasonable.
Im on 18s and lowered 40mm and have tie bars fitted to the rear as the geometry was out.
One has to be aware that the sump on the 3.2 is lower than the 1.8, so speed bumps beware.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Good day all

I've had since I've owned the car a funny noise that appears only when warm. When it idle and revs held there's a ticking sound from about 1500 - 2000 rpm. If revved it does not happen. It has always been there and I can't say it's much worse but jut sees to have bothered me enough to mention. It's not a constant noise and not at crank or cam speed. I wouls say only a fast finger tapping speed at most. When driving it does not do it. Only idle.

Anybody elses make this noise? I'd thought og cam chain but that rattle, this isn't a rattle.

Thanks
Marc


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Good day all
> 
> I've had since I've owned the car a funny noise that appears only when warm. When it idle and revs held there's a ticking sound from about 1500 - 2000 rpm. If revved it does not happen. It has always been there and I can't say it's much worse but jut sees to have bothered me enough to mention. It's not a constant noise and not at crank or cam speed. I wouls say only a fast finger tapping speed at most. When driving it does not do it. Only idle.
> 
> Anybody elses make this noise? I'd thought og cam chain but that rattle, this isn't a rattle.
> 
> Thanks
> Marc


Hi Marco,
could it be one of your cam followers and when revved, more oil is dispersed and lubes the followers.. :? 
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Marco,
It could be slightly stetched timing chain.........when mine went in for springs at a Race specialist near me , they said mine could just be detected if you knew what to listen for :? I phrased it like that as the garage had , had a 3.2 (R32) with similar problem which eventually brought warning light on ( showing timing out ) and on checking out they found chain had stretched.
They were quick to point out its nothing to worry about but obviously worth noting.........sometimes ignorance is bliss :roll:


----------



## Marco34

Thanks for quick responses guys. Steve, your comment is interesting as it does sound almost like oil being flirted. I've done some research on chains and noticed many German A3 owners had a big issue where by it hit the news. Been watching that on youtube. I've always had a rattle from cold that comes from the transmission and seemed to point to DSG rattle. That goes when in D or R. This noise is different and it could be the chains. You can test in VCDS in measure blocks 208 and 209. The cam timing should be no greater than -0.8 degrees. 208 is actual and 209 is ECU requested. I'll check and see as if the cam chain is stretched later. I take it non of yours do this? Most folk wouldn't notice it but my ears are too keen!


----------



## bluey32

View attachment 1
Thanks for the advice Steve. I have heard that the sump is low before thats why i only want to close the gap, the roads round my end are terrible as it is.
And also nice plate. this is ours.


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> View attachment 1
> Thanks for the advice Steve. I have heard that the sump is low before thats why i only want to close the gap, the roads round my end are terrible as it is.
> And also nice plate. this is ours.


I can see what it sez but you have doctured it, you cheat.. 
If you dont mind trying to put a bigger profile tyre on this will raise the car and allow you to lower it to a better level, but obv your speedo will be out a bit and i dont know about rubbing issues. 
If anybody else is looking for V6 plates here is the site i got mine from..
http://www.newreg.co.uk/search/suggesti ... lates.html
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Its a secret. and i haven't thought of putting a bigger profile on the back might try it. also with our car people seem to be adding turbos or sc to get things moving more. Has any one tried making things lighter because i thought that was one of the main things with the v6, its weight


----------



## ELLIOTT

Get your ballast weight off the back bumper! 12.5 kg


----------



## bluey32

Thats a good start, what are they ment to do.


----------



## ELLIOTT

It was put on as part of the safety recall, As early models were unstable at high speed,Also ESP and spoiler were added... You will be fine if your lowered removing it tho 8) My last v6 was not lowered and i removed it, Made the rear feel very light at 000 figure speeds.


----------



## bluey32

oh right, so really once lowered stuff like that can go. i take it you don't need them because things have been tightened up from being lowered 8)


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Its a secret. and i haven't thought of putting a bigger profile on the back might try it. also with our car people seem to be adding turbos or sc to get things moving more. Has any one tried making things lighter because i thought that was one of the main things with the v6, its weight


Dont believe anybody has added a T or a SC to a 3.2 YET.. 
Do a search on steve colliers build thread and you will see what some of us are getting up to.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=167249
Bigger wheels would have to go on front and back to keep the Haldex in Check.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Any more pics yet steve? 8)


----------



## jaqcom

272 Liquid yesterday Elliott............. 8)


----------



## bluey32

I have been keeping an eye on your link, it should be shit hot when its finished, any idea what the long term goal is or is that u done for a little while


----------



## ELLIOTT

You measured 272 bhp on the liquid!!!!! 8) So much for the V6 being rubbish. These 225 boys will learn to power of the V6.
Are you mapped?


----------



## jaqcom

No, just the ram air PowertechII....... 8)


----------



## bluey32

272 8) what mods is that with?


----------



## jaqcom

Its a cool air induction Bluey........ 8)


----------



## bluey32

sorry if im being a numpty, is that like the bmc cda :?


----------



## jaqcom

i dont know what that is lol.........its like a mesh K&N with trimmings


----------



## bluey32

oh right we were looking at something similer before we went for the bmc, which is a cold air induction kit Elliott has one on the pic of his engine bay. If you get 272 from what you have at the mo what do you think a cat back exhaust will add is it about 10 bhp :?:


----------



## jaqcom

I'm really not sure, it seems they all vary a bit, and thats with air con on,...........looks like mine is on song, think I will have too bribe Elliott to take my ballast off, thats probably a good value mod.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Can be arranged :lol:


----------



## jaqcom

ELLIOTT said:


> Can be arranged :lol:


Better get your mum reved up for coffee..............


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Any more pics yet steve? 8)


The garage has been on hols and im in clog land at the mo but there should be some develpements this coming week. Keep tuned in..  
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> You measured 272 bhp on the liquid!!!!! 8) So much for the V6 being rubbish. These 225 boys will learn to power of the V6.
> Are you mapped?


What have you noticed with the CDA in there, looks interesting...


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> I have been keeping an eye on your link, it should be shit hot when its finished, any idea what the long term goal is or is that u done for a little while


Long term is longevity but i also want a car that looks and goes with the best of them.
Santa Pod and a few runs out with other 1.8 boys has shown the V6 up, as no one has upgraded a V6 unlike the 1.8 boys.
The car should have come out of the factory with 300 plus and not just a few BHP difference, im heading for the 300 plus mark but as always with longevity in mind. Ive searched down the SC route but the space in the engine is too restrictive with lights and ancillaries in the way, so, whats left...

Straddling between the 3.2 and 1.8 boys seems the only option.. TURBO 
Im going to wait till later on in the year before i make any rash decisions and get a few trips under my belt to enjoy the 300 plus ive got now. Who knows, that may be enough for me.... for now.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

jaqcom said:


> Marco,
> It could be slightly stetched timing chain.........when mine went in for springs at a Race specialist near me , they said mine could just be detected if you knew what to listen for :? I phrased it like that as the garage had , had a 3.2 (R32) with similar problem which eventually brought warning light on ( showing timing out ) and on checking out they found chain had stretched.
> They were quick to point out its nothing to worry about but obviously worth noting.........sometimes ignorance is bliss :roll:


Hi

On another thread I quoted figures for the cam chain alignment and was -4.0 for both 208 and 209 measurements. -8.0 is about the limit so I don't believe that is the issue. I had my father in law listen as he's from an engineering background and it appears to come from the back of the engine lower down than the headgear. He found it hard to hear but it is there and sounds like a tapping noise, not heavy. Not there at all when cold, only hot. When revved up you don't hear it, only when held and there is an accompanying light shake at those revs, the noise appears in line with the shake.

Audi told me when I first got the car that many of the V6s have a slight shake at that rpm range (2000 ish). This noise has always been there but just noticed it more when I revved in the garage; perhaps paranoid!!!

marco


----------



## Marco34

Hi Steve

Remember talking about the chattery DSG on cold idle I was telling you about in January? Anyway, I found a youtube video of a Mk2 V6. The guy is not mentioning the rattle (seperate to my above thread). This is how mine sounds coming off cold idle. I also mentioned this to Ell when I first got the car. I thought at first it could be the dual mass flywheel. When the car goes into D or R all is quiet until back in neutral. Have a listen, you will here it come in as the fast idle drops. Any load on the engine can make it worse as though the revs just drop slightly (ie air con on) to make th rattle appear which makes me think flywheel resonating??

I'm not overly worried as when in Drive it's fine and has not got any worse. It goes when engine is warm, or very very faint.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-egboza ... re=related

Anyone any thoughts? If this is DSG model then I rather think it is, be keen to know of any non DSG cars that may have this ratttle.

Thanks
Marco


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Remember talking about the chattery DSG on cold idle I was telling you about in January? Anyway, I found a youtube video of a Mk2 V6. The guy is not mentioning the rattle (seperate to my above thread). This is how mine sounds coming off cold idle. I also mentioned this to Ell when I first got the car. I thought at first it could be the dual mass flywheel. When the car goes into D or R all is quiet until back in neutral. Have a listen, you will here it come in as the fast idle drops. Any load on the engine can make it worse as though the revs just drop slightly (ie air con on) to make th rattle appear which makes me think flywheel resonating??
> 
> I'm not overly worried as when in Drive it's fine and has not got any worse. It goes when engine is warm, or very very faint.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-egboza ... re=related
> 
> Anyone any thoughts? If this is DSG model then I rather think it is, be keen to know of any non DSG cars that may have this ratttle.
> 
> Thanks
> Marco


Thats not a TT, its a bag of nails and mine is in no way like that. Dont know what it is and i would want it cured as soon as.
Sorry i cant pin it down for you apart from, its to do with the engine thingy.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Well, I'd rather it not be there, but there you go. If that's on a new one then it must have come out of the factory like that. I have read a few cars like this and many VWs whose duel mass was doing this. Some were replace in Amercia for free.

It's been like that since I had the car and don't fancy spending a fortune to get it fixed; Even has it in Audi overnight and they said it's more than likely DSG but if it's quiet when engaged in drive then it could been an idler gear or gear lash.

Who knows.


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Well, I'd rather it not be there, but there you go. If that's on a new one then it must have come out of the factory like that. I have read a few cars like this and many VWs whose duel mass was doing this. Some were replace in Amercia for free.
> 
> It's been like that since I had the car and don't fancy spending a fortune to get it fixed; Even has it in Audi overnight and they said it's more than likely DSG but if it's quiet when engaged in drive then it could been an idler gear or gear lash.
> 
> Who knows.


dont say the DSG words


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'd rather it not be there, but there you go. If that's on a new one then it must have come out of the factory like that. I have read a few cars like this and many VWs whose duel mass was doing this. Some were replace in Amercia for free.
> 
> It's been like that since I had the car and don't fancy spending a fortune to get it fixed; Even has it in Audi overnight and they said it's more than likely DSG but if it's quiet when engaged in drive then it could been an idler gear or gear lash.
> 
> Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> dont say the DSG words
Click to expand...

Well it's not the engine as when in D or R it goes deadly quiet! I don't think it;s the function of DSG simply an idler gear or the duel mass having a clang for a while!!


----------



## bluey32

Hi Steve,

I think u are right about not many of us doing much to our engines, i have looked into things myself but as u will no it ain't cheap.  
Max Power have done similar stuff to a 3.2 like u have and they were happy with results, so i can imagine u will be well chuffed. I have also seen a tt with a s4 engine in it which had 550 bhp ish. The guy said it wasn't too bad and once in getting the rest of the power wasn't too bad to get aswell because the standard internals are good for some serious power or was that its gear box :?


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I think u are right about not many of us doing much to our engines, i have looked into things myself but as u will no it ain't cheap.
> Max Power have done similar stuff to a 3.2 like u have and they were happy with results, so i can imagine u will be well chuffed. I have also seen a tt with a s4 engine in it which had 550 bhp ish. The guy said it wasn't too bad and once in getting the rest of the power wasn't too bad to get aswell because the standard internals are good for some serious power or was that its gear box :?


I should be good for 300ish for now and will see what the future brings. Its been a costly road up to now...  
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

What are your best results on the liquid TT steve? 0-60 etc bhp


----------



## wallstreet

Elliot PM me about your huge CDA air box thingy, is it actually any improved on stock? or mapped?

SteveC: I will be at the EssexTT event, flying over on biz but making extra time to visit and do shopping at Freeport..where will you be mr excuses with you GF again you messing on me again mate! LoL

JaqCom: 272hp on map, sounds right on stock, with maybe the airbox or do you not have one? What are your 0-60s I think its hard for people to do these with launch control, I just dont try it on roads here its Geneva and they now have a FERRARI POLICE CAR!!! YES you read it, FERRARI!! in Geneva why I do not know, they rarely have theft here, insanity.

I spent much of my time polishing up my car towards the end of the day when at 6pm there was soo much gorgeous sunshine. Kicking back now..


----------



## ELLIOTT

pm sent [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## bluey32

That max power one does 0-60 in 5.5 sec but that does come with go faster hang glider on the back and 20 stone gull wing doors. How is it that bmw m3 gets 340 bhp and 0-60 is about 4.9 where is all that difference coming from :?


----------



## ELLIOTT

Throttle boddies! Etc


----------



## bluey32

So really after what Steve has done throttle bodies and upgraded fuel injecter are the next step!


----------



## wallstreet

bluey32 said:


> That max power one does 0-60 in 5.5 sec but that does come with go faster hang glider on the back and 20 stone gull wing doors. How is it that bmw m3 gets 340 bhp and 0-60 is about 4.9 where is all that difference coming from :?


I think it is Autograph cars that SteveC is getting the work applied in an amazing fashion, professional..they from what I understand did the TT Veyron... now they can probaly do a 4sec car, as I understand Vagcheck have also done.. it is possible but notably there is more wear and heat going on with such power upgrades...it needs to be applied by true professionals with your homework done and understanding of what can go wrong...


----------



## ELLIOTT

The only true way of big power for the V6 is forced induction! Steve C is going about it perfectly if he chooses to go BIG bhp!
I think realistically 300bhp NA from this engine is not realistic without spending alot of money. 280 ish at a push with exhaust,filter and a remap,The party piece for this car i think is the DSG where other people can fluff a change this wont and can recoupe time ,A dsg map would be interesting 0-60.


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> The only true way of big power for the V6 is forced induction! Steve C is going about it perfectly if he chooses to go BIG bhp!
> I think realistically 300bhp NA from this engine is not realistic without spending alot of money. 280 ish at a push with exhaust,filter and a remap,The party piece for this car i think is the DSG where other people can fluff a change this wont and can recoupe time ,A dsg map would be interesting 0-60.


Elliot want a free stay holiday at mine in Geneva? All you have to do is stick in Liquid TT and you will see the DSG mapped results lol!!

N
PS I pay fot the Liquid TT.. you kindly fit...free food...free roof, drive my TT...


----------



## ELLIOTT

Sounds good! Im on my way, Would like to/ am planning a road trip at some point so...... 8)


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> Sounds good! Im on my way, Would like to/ am planning a road trip at some point so...... 8)


Do you not have a map done? What actually looks better, white display or black matt display, as our cars inside are black... did JaqCom get the black or white backbit.. Elliot did you take off the ballast yet? I did some engine cleaning today, but lack some essentials, you will have to kindly tell me what I can buy at Halwits (Halfords) when I am in Chelmsford from 22 to 27 Apr, so I can stock up on goodies... All I used was a cloth my fingers and waxes and cleaners I did not have degreaser with me, but I do have a great homemade one I created from one part of low grade degreaser for kitchens with x4 parts water... its non corrosive and great on the alloys... I need to get to bits fingers cant.. how did you do it on your eat my engine its soo clean...look.?? :roll: ps welcome mate, just BOOK in advance as I travel as well...ref work etc and all of Aug is time for California...and some sunshine..


----------



## ELLIOTT

I am not mapped yet  Jaqcom had the black backing, I recommend this as it looks very oem,Better than in pictures! Liking the homemade cleaner :lol: Paintbrush is always a good weapon againts dirt in the engine bay,gets into all thoses nooks and crannies :lol:


----------



## jaqcom

Hey Elliott dont you be whoring off to Geneva, you have work on 'Tango' first :roll: 
And yes, my car is not mapped as far as I know , but does have the PowerTech cool air induction that does breath well 

Would have liked to see you down at the Essex meet Wallstreet but cant make it, its also long way from North Lincolnshire.

V6 Rules........DSG 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

We will have to go to a meet soon David.... My car wont be much longer now i think :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! Im on my way, Would like to/ am planning a road trip at some point so...... 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not have a map done? What actually looks better, white display or black matt display, as our cars inside are black... did JaqCom get the black or white backbit.. Elliot did you take off the ballast yet? I did some engine cleaning today, but lack some essentials, you will have to kindly tell me what I can buy at Halwits (Halfords) when I am in Chelmsford from 22 to 27 Apr, so I can stock up on goodies... All I used was a cloth my fingers and waxes and cleaners I did not have degreaser with me, but I do have a great homemade one I created from one part of low grade degreaser for kitchens with x4 parts water... its non corrosive and great on the alloys... I need to get to bits fingers cant.. how did you do it on your eat my engine its soo clean...look.?? :roll: ps welcome mate, just BOOK in advance as I travel as well...ref work etc and all of Aug is time for California...and some sunshine..
Click to expand...

Satin silver for me, au natural for me, as i wont be scratching the paint off now.








Think it sez 6 sec pre, latest mods.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Are you V6ers coming to the meet in Essex? Apart from me, without my TT.

Elliot, look forward to your end result, walk slowly into SC or T, its debatable... My largest concern tends to weigh down on T being reliable but our friend SteveC is upto something in the next year or so.. For certain, SC approximates to around 7k sterling or euros approx.

JaqCom, papaya suits you Sir! Great results, awaiting the next one you addict.

SteveC: ModLord!  I watching Elliots thread Turbo vs etc... fascinating play boys!


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Hey Elliott dont you be whoring off to Geneva, you have work on 'Tango' first :roll:
> And yes, my car is not mapped as far as I know , but does have the PowerTech cool air induction that does breath well
> 
> Would have liked to see you down at the Essex meet Wallstreet but cant make it, its also long way from North Lincolnshire.
> 
> V6 Rules........DSG 8)


*V6 Rul *, somebody mention my new plate!!!


----------



## wallstreet

Elliot looks great... mine btw way would be a lefthand one!

SteveC I CANNOT believe it, but your new plate V6 RULes is a classic, hilarious well done it slipped as your picture was tardy and I couldnt make anything out...

Turbo applications just do not work for me or Rotrex SCs, if you want reliability boys stick to 300-315 range, upgrade of internals is exactly what is important and will help....the torque curve is going to increase on SteveCs car whilst the internals are maintained with added strengthening...in theory ready for future upgrades...that I personally at this stage feel is in need of more guinea pig testing...    :twisted:



ELLIOTT said:


> I am not mapped yet  Jaqcom had the black backing, I recommend this as it looks very oem,Better than in pictures! Liking the homemade cleaner :lol: Paintbrush is always a good weapon againts dirt in the engine bay,gets into all thoses nooks and crannies :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Never been called a guinea pig before.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Never been called a guinea pig before.. :lol:
> Steve


Lmao!!  soon, soon


----------



## jaqcom

RoadRunner soon Steve....... :roll: ........beep beep


----------



## Marco34

The problem I'ev found with all these V6 ers is that we are all very dispersed! Shame really, be nice to meet up with you guys. Essex is a far way off!!!!


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> The problem I'ev found with all these V6 ers is that we are all very dispersed! Shame really, be nice to meet up with you guys. Essex is a far way off!!!!


Im probably the closest to you, poss 10 miles.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Marco34 said:


> The problem I'ev found with all these V6 ers is that we are all very dispersed! Shame really, be nice to meet up with you guys. Essex is a far way off!!!!


Excuses, I fly in to excuses boys


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I'ev found with all these V6 ers is that we are all very dispersed! Shame really, be nice to meet up with you guys. Essex is a far way off!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Im probably the closest to you, poss 10 miles.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Yep, when your not in clog land. We'll have to meet again when your car is all systems go. I'd be interested, if I'm honest, to see how she sounds from cold and also hot. I'm happy my engine is fine, it's more a DSG thing but I don't think I'm alone with DSG noises, more so the idler or flywheel. Then again, loads of people have looked at it and drawn no conclusions. It runs well when all engaged in D which is the primary function.

As you've said yours is all quiet, even with 140k, I'd be keen to know if your is like mine and I'm expecting too much.??


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I'ev found with all these V6 ers is that we are all very dispersed! Shame really, be nice to meet up with you guys. Essex is a far way off!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Im probably the closest to you, poss 10 miles.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, when your not in clog land. We'll have to meet again when your car is all systems go. I'd be interested, if I'm honest, to see how she sounds from cold and also hot. I'm happy my engine is fine, it's more a DSG thing but I don't think I'm alone with DSG noises, more so the idler or flywheel. Then again, loads of people have looked at it and drawn no conclusions. It runs well when all engaged in D which is the primary function.
> 
> As you've said yours is all quiet, even with 140k, I'd be keen to know if your is like mine and I'm expecting too much.??
Click to expand...

Maybe im slightly deaf or have selective hearing.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Yep, when your not in clog land. We'll have to meet again when your car is all systems go. I'd be interested, if I'm honest, to see how she sounds from cold and also hot. I'm happy my engine is fine, it's more a DSG thing but I don't think I'm alone with DSG noises, more so the idler or flywheel. Then again, loads of people have looked at it and drawn no conclusions. It runs well when all engaged in D which is the primary function.

As you've said yours is all quiet, even with 140k, I'd be keen to know if your is like mine and I'm expecting too much.??[/quote]

Maybe im slightly deaf or have selective hearing.
Steve[/quote]

:lol:


----------



## wallstreet

Marco34: All I hear is the engagement of what sounds like the exhaust flapper... only with the window down in the garage as I am driving along and the noise echos best.. otherwise nothing else.. be nice to compare to some of you boys next time I am over... and for sure I will make the effort to drive from Geneva and Mr CLOGBOY SteveC better make the same effort without the excuses this time... GF or BF...


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Marco34: All I hear is the engagement of what sounds like the exhaust flapper... only with the window down in the garage as I am driving along and the noise echos best.. otherwise nothing else.. be nice to compare to some of you boys next time I am over... and for sure I will make the effort to drive from Geneva and Mr CLOGBOY SteveC better make the same effort without the excuses this time... GF or BF...


Will try to. My job in Holland will be ending soon and i will have to see where my next posting is.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Any more V6ers going to GTI international in june? You running yours up the strip Steve?


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Any more V6ers going to GTI international in june? You running yours up the strip Steve?


Only if you are, Man against Man..  
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Sounds good! you can hand me my ass :lol: I will hopefully be running the slowest TT there


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Sounds good! you can hand me my ass :lol: I will hopefully be running the slowest TT there


Only with all that weight of modding youve been doing without improving on the power side.
You could strip yours out to improve the power to weight thingy, let the diet begin...  
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

How much do you weigh steve? :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

LoL don't start the shaving your legs thing again!!!


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> How much do you weigh steve? :lol:


Probably a few stone more than ya...


----------



## ELLIOTT

Looking forward to this! Are you camping Steve or Hoteling it?


----------



## robokn

Does anyone fancy a proper rolling road day down on the south coast

Regal have a mustang dyno which can handle all four wheels spinning so a very accurate readout.

I have also binned the idea of a turbo or SC as there seems to be only one company that I would trust with my car HPA,
I am sick to death of people promising me loads and getting F'ALL in the way of calls back so b0ll0x to them, I have been talking to Regal about trying to get a package together that will get 300-310 out of this engine without hopefully 
selling body parts, will consist of a full exhaust and manifold, cams, induction and obviously a new map, prices to be confirmed. I am off to Piper to get some measurements on a manifold for the MK II and we will go from there.

And now that the MK II TT RS comes with S Tronic that will be my next car


----------



## ELLIOTT

robokn said:


> Does anyone fancy a proper rolling road day down on the south coast
> 
> Regal have a mustang dyno which can handle all four wheels spinning so a very accurate readout.
> 
> I have also binned the idea of a turbo or SC as there seems to be only one company that I would trust with my car HPA,
> I am sick to death of people promising me loads and getting F'ALL in the way of calls back so b0ll0x to them, I have been talking to Regal about trying to get a package together that will get 300-310 out of this engine without hopefully
> selling body parts, will consist of a full exhaust and manifold, cams, induction and obviously a new map, prices to be confirmed. I am off to Piper to get some measurements on a manifold for the MK II and we will go from there.
> 
> And now that the MK II TT RS comes with S Tronic that will be my next car


Sounds good! I agree with you regards tuning [smiley=bomb.gif] So hard to get the 3.2 tuned for little cash you can get a twin scroll turbo 450 bhp for 4000 pounds similar bhp on this engine will cost you 9000.


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Does anyone fancy a proper rolling road day down on the south coast
> 
> Regal have a mustang dyno which can handle all four wheels spinning so a very accurate readout.
> 
> I have also binned the idea of a turbo or SC as there seems to be only one company that I would trust with my car HPA,
> I am sick to death of people promising me loads and getting F'ALL in the way of calls back so b0ll0x to them, I have been talking to Regal about trying to get a package together that will get 300-310 out of this engine without hopefully
> selling body parts, will consist of a full exhaust and manifold, cams, induction and obviously a new map, prices to be confirmed. I am off to Piper to get some measurements on a manifold for the MK II and we will go from there.
> 
> And now that the MK II TT RS comes with S Tronic that will be my next car


I think my manifolds will fit yours and they maybe up for sale in a couple of months.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

'Tango' has new boots,  12 months and 6 days MOT  and Liquid said 275 today in the sunshine 8) ..........
Oh , and 'temp' set of plates that state maker (post 2001 regulation) and copious amount of velcro to attach :roll:

PLUS........ another mod hopefully for Italy, 

Clue : H20


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Looking forward to this! Are you camping Steve or Hoteling it?


Dont know yet, poss hotel.
Steve


----------



## rosej

Rosej 3.2 with new DSG and mech unit


----------



## jaqcom

rosej said:


> Rosej 3.2 with new DSG and mech unit


Welcome Rose, a GirlPower ?.......


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> 'Tango' has new boots,  12 months and 6 days MOT  and Liquid said 275 today in the sunshine 8) ..........
> Oh , and 'temp' set of plates that state maker (post 2001 regulation) and copious amount of velcro to attach :roll:
> 
> PLUS........ another mod hopefully for Italy,
> 
> Clue : H20


Reminds me, i must fill my washer bottle as well... :lol: :lol: 
H2O ??


----------



## robokn

Steve who made your manifold please mate and why are you removing it

Rob


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Steve who made your manifold please mate and why are you removing it
> 
> Rob


Its a Milltek R32 manifold which just happens to fit the TT.
I may be going Turbo, so i will have to change it for a manifold block style.
Steve


----------



## [email protected]

hi,

just got a V6 DSG this week - and i love it.

i feel a bit redundant with the auto - but it leaves me more time to enjoy the driving experience...

and the 'S' mode - should be 'H' for hooligan.... love it... done 70 quid in fuel this week.. but don't care..

all within speed limits - just addictive... n.yorks offers some nice roads to play with. sensibly honest...


----------



## wallstreet

Welcome to the DSG mate!!! Pics if any post then newbie chappy pls


----------



## bluey32

Hi guys, is every one enjoying the sun  its just a quick one, next week the front rear wish bone mounts are getting replaced, i was just wondering would it be worth upgrading to something like powerflex ones or just sticking with the ones audi use. won't be doing any track days so not sure if its worth it as the oem ones seem to work fine.

Cheers


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Hi guys, is every one enjoying the sun  its just a quick one, next week the front rear wish bone mounts are getting replaced, i was just wondering would it be worth upgrading to something like powerflex ones or just sticking with the ones audi use. won't be doing any track days so not sure if its worth it as the oem ones seem to work fine.
> 
> Cheers


OEM will do a good enough job, ive got Powerflex on mine and to be honest i cant tell any difference apart from the placibo affect of fitting was is thought to be better.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Thank you Steve i will ask for the original ones, save some cash 

Also Steve the manifold you are thinking of changing, what extra did it give you.

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Thank you Steve i will ask for the original ones, save some cash
> 
> Also Steve the manifold you are thinking of changing, what extra did it give you.
> 
> Thanks


Releasing a bottle neck has improved breathing, a lot.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Ah right and what did that cost about 400 -500 quid i can't find it  i have a blueflame but they don't make one unless its custome job.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Jaqcom your new tyres are they 235?


----------



## bluey32

Hi Elliott,
I asked jaqcom a question earlier and he said his wheel are 235:40:18

Hope this helps.


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Ah right and what did that cost about 400 -500 quid i can't find it  i have a blueflame but they don't make one unless its custome job.


My manifold is from the VW R32 MK4. Difficult to find supply and installers but Autograph cars in Burnley did mine.
Full system 2k fitted.
Steve


----------



## robokn

I am in talks with Piper to do one for the MK II which may fit the MK I


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> I am in talks with Piper to do one for the MK II which may fit the MK I


Milltek MK1 or VW MK4 should fit the MK2.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Elliot mine are same, 235 40 18


----------



## wallstreet

PS you can do 225 40 18s too


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Elliot mine are same, 235 40 18


Slower acceleration with 235s on..  
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elliot mine are same, 235 40 18
> 
> 
> 
> Slower acceleration with 235s on..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Invairably, TRUE, lol - my Contis are actually 225s...me thinks will stick to the same with my new Michelin PS3s

Just checked, the things I do for you Elliot.. lol


----------



## bluey32

Hi guys just a quick one, i have just read the thread best sub 100 mod and its full of the 1.8 guys. And despite all the stuff they say about our car all they seem saying is i want the v6 this and v6 that. I wish they would stop kidding them selves and admit it and just say they just want, the V6. the real tt :wink:


----------



## wallstreet

Well said bluey32!!


----------



## jaqcom

Sounds like Bluey has passed initiation guys.........Welcome to the 'envied' 8)

P.S. 'Tango's ' limbering up..........


----------



## bluey32

Thanks guys and girls. and i won't lie. Its feels GOOD


----------



## kbob221

bluey32 said:


> Hi guys just a quick one, i have just read the thread best sub 100 mod and its full of the 1.8 guys. And despite all the stuff they say about our car all they seem saying is i want the v6 this and v6 that. I wish they would stop kidding them selves and admit it and just say they just want, the V6. the real tt :wink:


I read that too. They just pine for the day to return when they bought the 1.8 and wish they had spent the money on the real TT. It must be hard knowing that whilst the wrapper is the same, there is nothing inside their easter egg!

Kieran


----------



## V6RUL

Put a few more pics on the build thread..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=167249
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Thanks for looking Wallstreet i will stick to 225s then especialy if as steve says they help acceleration 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

Do you think we should put a how to together for anything V6 related on here? Any body that has any can give them to me and ill add them to the start of this thread?


----------



## jaqcom

Can you get tommorrow night Elliott ?


----------



## ELLIOTT

What do you mean? For ballast weight removal?


----------



## jaqcom

Yes if you want to come early but : :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=170381


----------



## ELLIOTT

Cool i may be able to make that! But i will have to bring the van :lol: Will the GT3RS be there? :mrgreen:


----------



## jaqcom

I will text him now.......... 

Elliott.......He is coming and you can have a sit / ride ........lol 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

That sounds great! It is a 1hour 30 minute drive for me so if i came i would probably not be there till 7 ish?


----------



## ELLIOTT

I will start adding how to's to the start of this thread if any body has any well documented ones that will be of help to others! Please feel free to send them to me and ill post them at the begining of this thread. if you send me pics ill host them on my photobucket account so there should not be any broken links in the future.


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> Thanks for looking Wallstreet i will stick to 225s then especialy if as steve says they help acceleration


Law of Physics, less frictional force loss with 225, whilst it is also better for cornering

Vs 235 as it is wider, it in theory will be slightly more thirsty on fuel.

Note all this is not terribly noticeable..

ELLIOT waiting, waiting, for you to pop over.... Lol, not in August as I am away! But I hope to be over before then... Where are you and Jaqcom based anywhere near Woking? Or Crowthorne?

Where is Richdean gone??

Btw I think I may aspire to buy a TTRS when I tire of my MkI may take awhile!!


----------



## ELLIOTT

I am in Nottingahm and Jaqcom is in Lincoln ! Not sure where richdean has gone?


----------



## Marco34

ELLIOTT said:


> I will start adding how to's to the start of this thread if any body has any well documented ones that will be of help to others! Please feel free to send them to me and ill post them at the begining of this thread. if you send me pics ill host them on my photobucket account so there should not be any broken links in the future.


That's a great idea Elliot. We could do with this being a sticky at the top!


----------



## robokn

I wouldn't mind a meet in the middle TBH


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> I wouldn't mind a meet in the middle TBH


Maybe a meet could be arranged at the Pod for a meet up?
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind a meet in the middle TBH
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a meet could be arranged at the Pod for a meet up?
> Steve
Click to expand...

Oh no, the Pod again.


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind a meet in the middle TBH
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a meet could be arranged at the Pod for a meet up?
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, the Pod again.
Click to expand...

Dont be scared, one doesnt have to go up the strip..  
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Just spotted this Manual 3.2........... 8)

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1631370.htm


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Just spotted this Manual 3.2........... 8)
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1631370.htm


Does that mean you would consider trading yours in for the much safer manual option so you can sleep at night..  
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Sreve,
Not at all, the DSG makes a great car brilliant, I'm no scaredy cat and not influenced by all the mongers lol 8)

However , the manual is seemingly quite rare in the 3.2 and looks in good order..........Tango stays


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Sreve,
> Not at all, the DSG makes a great car brilliant, I'm no scaredy cat and not influenced by all the mongers lol 8)
> 
> However , the manual is seemingly quite rare in the 3.2 and looks in good order..........Tango stays


Boing Boing then, till you get uprated dampers fitted then it will be no Boing.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Which tyres (elliot pls add)

This online calculator shows us which tyre revolves faster gives better grip and patch contact!

http://www.net-comber.com/tirecalc.html

More later, 235s better than 225s

Source: http://www.motorauthority.com

Most would immediately assume that the widest piece of rubber you can wrap around your wheels is the ideal choice but according to research conducted by Germany's ADAC regulatory body, the answer depends on your personal expectations. Either tire has its own advantages and disadvantages and is optimally suited for different driving styles.

The ADAC used a Kia Cee'd with five different tire combinations, examining brake and handling on wet surfaces, aquaplaning and behavior on dry roads. Other issues examined included comfort, noise and rolling resistance.

The key finding is what we've known all along, wide tires show their strength on both wet and dry surfaces. In brake tests from 100km/h, the wide tires improved stopping distances by 5.2m. However, aquaplaning occurs at a speed of 69km/h for wide tires as opposed to 80km/h with the narrower tires. Narrower tires were also better for comfort and lower noise.

The end result is that wide tires offer better handling performance at the expense of comfort and economy.


----------



## jaqcom

Tyre widths are very open to discussion, 
For all out performance width is not as vital as you may think..........its all to do with ground pressure, and actual grip as opposed to rolling resistance and 'better' looks.

I have opted for the wider option of 235 on my 18'' wheels but accept its as much for stance as performance.
The general rule is , you can go one width wider on a particular wheel size (J) before having to go one profile width lower before you significantly affect rolling circumference out of tolerance (5%)


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Tyre widths are very open to discussion,
> For all out performance width is not as vital as you may think..........its all to do with ground pressure, and actual grip as opposed to rolling resistance and 'better' looks.
> 
> I have opted for the wider option of 235 on my 18'' wheels but accept its as much for stance as performance.
> The general rule is , you can go one width wider on a particular wheel size (J) before having to go one profile width lower before you significantly affect rolling circumference out of tolerance (5%)


Ithink MOT stations only allow 4% tolerance.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Got my new plates delivered today but im still away in clog land cos of the dust so i did a little Photoshop of what they should look like. Not one for causing controversy..honest..  








Stev6


----------



## wallstreet

Very nice SteveC. SWitzerland vs Wallstreet. La Suisse wins. No contest.

After looking into it, getting ready to come over to add greater power. I learnt that Switzerland will not allow Millitek et al upgrades unless La Suisse have tested or approved it as a OEM or approved list product! I would need a special Swiss logo or certification known as HOMOLOGATION!

BALLS! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Very nice SteveC. SWitzerland vs Wallstreet. La Suisse wins. No contest.
> 
> After looking into it, getting ready to come over to add greater power. I learnt that Switzerland will not allow Millitek et al upgrades unless La Suisse have tested or approved it as a OEM or approved list product! I would need a special Swiss logo or certification known as HOMOLOGATION!
> 
> BALLS! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Dont think they would be able to tell if you got a Milltek fitted as its not dramatically different.
Stev6


----------



## V6RUL

If any bldy is interested in a V6 number plate i have found a site that is good and cheap.
Who dares..
http://www.newreg.co.uk/search/suggesti ... lates.html
Type the last three letters that you would like and see if its there. A good one is V6 ERA, but one maybe named VERA in future..  
Stev6


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice SteveC. SWitzerland vs Wallstreet. La Suisse wins. No contest.
> 
> After looking into it, getting ready to come over to add greater power. I learnt that Switzerland will not allow Millitek et al upgrades unless La Suisse have tested or approved it as a OEM or approved list product! I would need a special Swiss logo or certification known as HOMOLOGATION!
> 
> BALLS! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Dont think they would be able to tell if you got a Milltek fitted as its not dramatically different.
> Stev6
Click to expand...

They will check it. I can get Millitek but the Swiss fitted version that I will try and go to look at. They ask who the fitter is or for the paperwork. It has to be an approved version, yes I can get it done but for USD1k more than yours in the UK.

Anything that you can visually see will be checked and a thorough MOT is done, they look for stamps certs. I will give you an example a Shelby Mustang of which there are only 6 in the whole of Switzerland. It cost the owner USD16k to change ORIGINAL parts for it to CONFORM to the Swiss Legal authority for vehicles.

I asked Barry for emissions testing, if anyone has done that, then I can do the following only:

1. Millitek or Swiss approved system
2. Camshafts in the UK and retune, but emissions need to be within parameters
3. Airbox CANNOT be changed!


----------



## ELLIOTT

V6 spark plugs is there any benefit in changing to say bosch platinum or is it best sticking to oem?


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> V6 spark plugs is there any benefit in changing to say bosch platinum or is it best sticking to oem?


OEM iridiums are good stuff, its only if you do head, T or SC they should be reassessed due to heat shock.
Unlucky, no upgrades there for ya..  
Stev6


----------



## ELLIOTT

Well ill have a surprise for you at GTi :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Well ill have a surprise for you at GTi :wink:


Oh no!! youve done some et else. You know i cant do much else power wise but i may just sneak something on for future, mine begins with F, do i get a clue of you?
Stev6


----------



## VSPURS

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ill have a surprise for you at GTi :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!! youve done some et else. You know i cant do much else power wise but i may just sneak something on for future, mine begins with F, do i get a clue of you?
> Stev6
Click to expand...

Fit Bird????


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ill have a surprise for you at GTi :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!! youve done some et else. You know i cant do much else power wise but i may just sneak something on for future, mine begins with F, do i get a clue of you?
> Stev6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fit Bird????
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: i'll tell Julie that one, im sure she will be flattered. She will sort ya on Italia.
Stev6


----------



## VSPURS

There is a chance that I might be a single rider for the Italy Trip as the Mrs is probably going to be staying behind with the kids!


----------



## ELLIOTT

Ill jump in then :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

ELLIOTT said:


> Ill jump in then :wink:


We'll see what happens! 6 weeks left and you know how women change their minds!! :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT

She will be saying if im not going you can't either give it a few more weeks :lol: 
Looking forward to meeting up at GTI! God im sad... Itching to get my car on the road i have had it nearly 5 months and not driven it yet :lol:

It is bloody clean tho.


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill jump in then :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see what happens! 6 weeks left and you know how women change their minds!! :roll:
Click to expand...

oh, youve met Ell then.. :lol: 
stev6


----------



## wallstreet

Mini me, couldn't believe how small this one was!!!


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Mini me, couldn't believe how small this one was!!!


Its not full grown yet..  
steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mini me, couldn't believe how small this one was!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not full grown yet..
> steve
Click to expand...

LoL!!! Seriously cute tiny on 15s!! with a 1.8 NA engine... just not the same!  Looks like a small childs car... the TT looks so large as a result..


----------



## ELLIOTT

Sadly i cleaned in here


----------



## V6RUL

272 is looking good, is that from Jaqcoms..  
OCDer


----------



## lego man

ELLIOTT said:


> Sadly i cleaned in here


2 bhp ??


----------



## V6RUL

Its 2 more than yours at the mo... :lol: :lol: 
SteV6


----------



## ELLIOTT

Peak 272 Bhp was just a 10 minute run on 95 ron sure it can go more... It deffinately will next month


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> Its 2 more than yours at the mo... :lol: :lol:
> SteV6


not for long loser ! :lol:

Are you still at the air port?!


----------



## V6RUL

lego man said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its 2 more than yours at the mo... :lol: :lol:
> SteV6
> 
> 
> 
> not for long loser ! :lol:
> 
> Are you still at the air port?!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Any new figures yet Jaqcom?


----------



## wallstreet

Chaps, I noticed some people owning QSs stating stick the 8J sized alloys to the front. Well all my alloys are 8J, is this the V6 norm?

Found the price difference insane for 235s, so sticking to 225s 40 18. Better fuel economy and wet performance.
Please let me know about the alloys as they are all marked exactly the same from Audi orig.

Thanks and regards

Niaz


----------



## robokn

Try buying 4 255/35/19's as standard on the MK II V6 :roll:


----------



## wallstreet

robokn said:


> Try buying 4 255/35/19's as standard on the MK II V6 :roll:


It was 100 USD higher EACH CORNER I am getting 4! So dont want to even go 19 ever! LoL

So anyone have an answer on all the alloys being 8J, anyone in a dutch airport maybe know???


----------



## jaqcom

ELLIOTT said:


> Any new figures yet Jaqcom?


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try buying 4 255/35/19's as standard on the MK II V6 :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> It was 100 USD higher EACH CORNER I am getting 4! So dont want to even go 19 ever! LoL
> 
> So anyone have an answer on all the alloys being 8J, anyone in a dutch airport maybe know???
Click to expand...

I think the size of rims on a QS is 8.5J and the V6 is 8J


----------



## wallstreet

Oddly boys qs have 8.5 rears - 8 fronts!

Just to confuse me! Ihave x5 alloys, yes one spare, you buy Audi alloys set of Five! Don't ask!!! All 8s


----------



## wallstreet

U back Steve, my flight to the UK is not cancelled yet pfff !


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> U back Steve, my flight to the UK is not cancelled yet pfff !


Im still in clog land and hating every minute at the mo. It pays the bills. Not been home for 5 weeks.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
SteV6


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Im still in clog land and hating every minute at the mo. It pays the bills. Not been home for 5 weeks..
> SteV6


True it's doing that!

Can imagine you driving the TT Im clogs! Lol


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im still in clog land and hating every minute at the mo. It pays the bills. Not been home for 5 weeks..
> SteV6
> 
> 
> 
> True it's doing that!
> 
> Can imagine you driving the TT Im clogs! Lol
Click to expand...

If 3.2 drivers wore clogs i wonder what the 1.8ers would be wearing...


----------



## SAJ77

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try buying 4 255/35/19's as standard on the MK II V6 :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> It was 100 USD higher EACH CORNER I am getting 4! So dont want to even go 19 ever! LoL
> 
> So anyone have an answer on all the alloys being 8J, anyone in a dutch airport maybe know???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the size of rims on a QS is 8.5J and the V6 is 8J
Click to expand...

I believe the OEM 7 spoke V6 wheels are 7.5J


----------



## TTCool

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im still in clog land and hating every minute at the mo. It pays the bills. Not been home for 5 weeks..
> SteV6
> 
> 
> 
> True it's doing that!
> 
> Can imagine you driving the TT Im clogs! Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If 3.2 drivers wore clogs i wonder what the 1.8ers would be wearing...
Click to expand...

'Cuban Heels' :lol:

Joe (1.8i) :roll:


----------



## wallstreet

Saj: thanks it seems 8j is the v6 magic number.

Stevec: stillettos! Fishnet essex stockings


----------



## TTCool

wallstreet said:


> Saj: thanks it seems 8j is the v6 magic number.
> 
> Stevec: stillettos! Fishnet essex stockings


You can't heel/toe in stilettos but you can with Cuban Heels :lol:

Joe


----------



## wallstreet

TTCool said:


> You can't heel/toe in stilettos but you can with Cuban Heels
> 
> Joe


Lol good one mate!


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't heel/toe in stilettos but you can with Cuban Heels
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Lol good one mate!
Click to expand...

You havnt seen the size of my clogs..


----------



## jaqcom

Elliott ! .......I have weakened, another mod is looming...........can you help me loose weight ? :roll:


----------



## Hibee1

ELLIOTT said:


> How many of us V6ers are on here?
> This thread is open to anything TT v6 related.
> 
> Please post your details to add to the list! (Pictures are good also [smiley=thumbsup.gif] )
> 
> Avast amount of information regarding the TT,s 3.2VR6 engine. http://www.r32oc.com/TT32.pdf
> 
> Any one who has suffered a DSG Mechatronic failure please register your problem at http://WWW.DSGWOES.CO.UK
> 
> Useful website to decode your factory options! http://igorweb.org/equidec/
> 
> *MK1 V6 BRIGADE*
> 
> 1. ELLIOTTV6 DSG 8) AVUS SILVER.
> 2. RICHDEAN DSG :lol:
> 3. THE STIG Moro Blue V6 DSG(with new Mech unit)
> 4. MAIDENMANIA Re-Mapped 3.2 V6, Avus Silver, DSG, Red Leather.......best car ive ever had.
> 5. LHC Completely standard 3.2 V6 manual gearbox - Glacier Blue.
> 6. SAJ77 V6 DSG Remapped - Black/Anis yellow
> 7. WALLSTREET V6 DSG Dolomite Grey, Geneva, Switzerland.
> 8. MARCO34 V6 3.2 DSG.
> 9. JAYTTAPP DSG - Mauritius Blue - Denim Leather - VagCheck Remap.
> 10. ROADHOG 3.2 Papaya Orange.DSG...............+Gremlins [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 11. STEVECOLLIER The most modded 3.2 DSG on the forum and fighting for our corner every day.
> 12. BOJMOBILE 3.2V6 DSG in Glacier Blue with Red Leather.
> 13. HALI Moro Blu, 3.2 Q, DSG 8)
> 14. GUNNAR V6 DSG in Dolomite Grey with Burgundy Leather.
> 15. JIMBOB V6 DSG in silver, with a black leather interior.
> 16. CAMV6 Avus silver, silver leather, fully colour coded. Thinks its a DSG [smiley=book2.gif]
> 17. MIKEAT45 Papaya Orange DSG (when he gets it back!)
> 18. JT Moro blue DSG, remap, milltek, eibach springs.
> 19. KAS silver V6 DSG with red leather, wak-box, flapper exhaust mod, 18 inch RS4s and LiquidTT!
> 20. M.CARRAHAR My wife has a 2005 3.2 convert. Missano red, [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 21. JAQCOM 2006 3.2 DSG Papaya,silver leather, 15mm/20mm spacers.
> 22. MRHOOKY DSG, Dolomite Grey with Silver leather.
> 23. GROUNDHOG Wife has 3.2 DSG, brilliant red with black interior. Puts a smile on my face
> 24. OZWIGAN 53 3.2 v6 dsg dolomite grey totally standard.
> 25. OETT Moro blue V6 manual roadster with blue hood.
> 26. JAMESDSG 04 Mauritius Blue with Anis Yellow leather.
> 27.  SAFARITT 2005 Roadster, 3.2V6 DSG, Red outside yellow inside.
> 28. ROBLE Avus with silver leather and DSG and 30,000 miles.
> 29.  ROB6165 Metallic blue,blue leather and manual 24000 miles.
> 30. BFT-JOHN Black 2004 Convertible with Black Leather - Currently in bits [smiley=speechless.gif]
> 31. EYEBALL I've got one! 54 reg DSG, Moro Blue, Anis leather. [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 32. GT4RALLYE My MY05 was one of the last to be purchased in Australia.
> 33. DALE55 2005 V6 with DSG, flapper mod, wak box, upgraded rear arb. Silver with silver leather.
> 34. NJBTT standard 2005 in silver with grey leather..... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 35. SHOWTIME 3.2 stage 2 Misano red with black leather :twisted:
> 36. CHADTT Silver V6 3.2 Manual Coupe 05.
> 37. BLOCKB 2004 S-line Black 22K miles, Phatbox, XM radio! [smiley=kid.gif]
> 38. SICHAPMAN 2005-54 plate mauritius blue, Silver Leather, DSG, 38K Miles, Standard.
> 39. BUSHYBEAVER 54 plate Manual Misano Red.
> 40.  KEITHM kyrstal blue with cream leather, was drls, 6000k bulb, and the rest is standard.
> 41. BLUEY32 Ours is a 3.2 as well, blue on a 04 with Bmc cda ind and a blueflame cat.
> 42. JONNYROCKWELL Dolomite grey with silver leather!
> 43. ASDAMAN MK1 Manual V6. Glacier Blue.
> 44. SPEEDYELLOW 05 3.2 V6 DSG Roadster which has just arrived this weekend!
> 45. TIMCULLEN manual 3.2 V6 Dolomite Grey With Silver Leather (For Sale)
> 46. SHIPY 2005 3.2 ttr manual misano red 18" bbs black leather.
> 47. RUARAIDH_GAMMA  54 plate Moro blue DSG roadster Missus owns [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 48. FATBOY2904 He has a V6 3.2 DSG TT '53' Plate in Catus Green wooooo .
> 49. DICKIE82 3.2V6DSG Blue with Silver leather interior, 53plate, 60K, standard .
> 50. TECHNOPHOBE 2005 3.2 v6 Manual TTR. Bog standard at present.
> 51. SUZYQ Maritius Blue 3.2 V6 Quattro.
> 52. TTRIS 2003 (53) TTC V6 DSG. No mods but still wonderful!!
> 53. KBOB221 3.2 V6, DSG, black leather interior, cruise control.
> 54. GEM TTC~Moro Blue~3.2 V6 DSG~Silver Leather~ (Not forgotten  ).
> 55. GORDONBARHAM 55. Moro Blue Black Leather DSG box..
> 56. AUDI_TT 83 He has a V6 in silver with red leather, miltek, haldex, bmc, spacers, votex alloys.
> 57. DAVIDWILLS Silver, Standard, DSG, Roadster...
> 58. MARK HARPER MK 1 3.2 V6 BLACK CREAM LEATHER INTERIOR 19" ROCCO'S.
> 59. MICALEE DSG, Silver Nappa Leather, Bose 6CD Autochanger,And special boot liner.....
> 60. GETINMYSON (53) TTC 3.2 V6 DSG Glacier Blue with Anis Nappa hide.
> 61. EOSEJ 3.2 with new DSG and mech unit.
> 62. [email protected] just got a V6 DSG and he loves it! [smiley=dude.gif]
> 63. Hibee1 Phantom Black, cream leather V6 DSG
> *MK2 V6 BRIGADE*
> 
> 1. WALLSENDMAG 3.2 S-Tronic Deep Sea Blue with Luxor interior.
> 2. ROBOKN  57 MK II 3.2 in Lamborghini sepheus blue, mapped engine and DSG [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## ELLIOTT

Updates to first page...
Jaqcom what mod you getting now :?:


----------



## jaqcom

Koni Sport Yellows......... 

+ Ballast removed ?


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Updates to first page...
> Jaqcom what mod you getting now :?:


Hope its suspension stuff..  
SteV6


----------



## ELLIOTT

? :lol: 
When you thinking, I am off on tuesday the day after bank holiday?


----------



## ELLIOTT

I need more money [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jaqcom

Mmmmmmmm............ is that OK for you 

Just realised I'm working that morning.....but could come later......


----------



## ELLIOTT

OK so not next tuesday the tuesday after, I shall be awaiting Tango for colonic irrigation.


----------



## jaqcom

I could do with that lol............ you are a star Elliott, when are you getting your shiny beast on the road ?


----------



## ELLIOTT

Should be on the road for june... Want to go to GTI inters.


----------



## ELLIOTT

So many things to buy.... Thinking of some BBS lm's now. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Marco34

ELLIOTT said:


> So many things to buy.... Thinking of some BBS lm's now. [smiley=book2.gif]


It's never ending with TTs!!!! :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

Check this 3.2 0-60 in 5.5 secs 300hp claim

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=154370&p=1575072&hilit=supersprint#p1575072

It has schreck 268s. Interesting. Terrible rear and those eye lids are horrid. Love papaya though.


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Check this 3.2 0-60 in 5.5 secs 300hp claim
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=154370&p=1575072&hilit=supersprint#p1575072
> 
> It has schreck 268s. Interesting. Terrible rear and those eye lids are horrid. Love papaya though.


Colour and doors are the only things i like. If thats getting 300 i should be at 330 with what ive done. Will find out this weekend if i can get a flight home.
Was told yesterday that my job in Holland finishes a week on Friday.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Radarvirtuel.com to see if the flights are in the air SteveC


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Radarvirtuel.com to see if the flights are in the air SteveC


All flights to Liverpool cacelled till at least 13.30 today. I will keep watching.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Radarvirtuel.com to see if the flights are in the air SteveC
> 
> 
> 
> All flights to Liverpool cacelled till at least 13.30 today. I will keep watching.
> Steve
Click to expand...

According to the latest you should be able to get home this weekend.


----------



## jaqcom

That bit of software is really good...........going to check it next time one flies over :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Managed to get back from Holland last night, yippee.
Fingers crossed i will be picking her up later and taking her for a spin. OO Im all excited, hope its done.
A couple of pics added to thread..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=167249
Steve


----------



## create71

Add me Avus Silver Red Leather Roadster


----------



## ELLIOTT

[smiley=book2.gif] What remaps are V6 people running? Any one been to JBS to try the new VVT Attack remap?
Nice progress on your car Steve c 8)


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> [smiley=book2.gif] What remaps are V6 people running? Any one been to JBS to try the new VVT Attack remap?
> Nice progress on your car Steve c 8)


Ive got GIAC maps on mine but they will be coming off ASAP as they are maxed out.
JBS or VR6 Specialist maps for me.
SteV6


----------



## Marco34

Never mind remaps  For those with less horsepower in mind - fitted some LED bulbs to the interior. A festoon and two reading lamps. The light is much crisper and look super in the TT. A well recommended mod!


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS pointed me in the direction of the Santa Pod website to their RWYB gallery where he stumbled upon this..
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/pictures_large.ph ... s/MF4M1764
Fame at last, but they didnt ask permission. Do you think a free entry next time i go down is in order?
Steve


----------



## jeff0000

and me, TTOC 01859, Phantom Black, 04, remapped, carbon fibre induction, Militek exhaust, Bilstein coilovers, defcons, front and rear ARB`s, adjustable tie bar, Brembo brakes.
Jeff.


----------



## VSPURS

Nice to see someone else joining in rather than it being the Steve and Elliot show! Lol! :lol:


----------



## jeff0000

Yeah read about you guys in the Spring Absolutte issue 20 wouldn`t mind a go on the strip if I could borrow a few ponies  
Jeff


----------



## VSPURS

jeff0000 said:


> Yeah read about you guys in the Spring Absolutte issue 20 wouldn`t mind a go on the strip if I could borrow a few ponies
> Jeff


Steve's now got a few going spare!!! :lol:


----------



## jeff0000

I`d take em if I knew my DSG wouldn`t go AWOL :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

DSG is stronger than you may think  You can also get uprated plates for it :wink:


----------



## jeff0000

Excellent news  
What would be a limit of hp with the uprated plates say :twisted:


----------



## ELLIOTT

BHP is not really the limiting factor it is torque, I believe not 100 % but standard it is something like 450nm and i am sure there are standard DSG's running in excess of 400 BHP.
Sure someone will correct me!


----------



## jeff0000

Thanks Elliott, this bodes well for future plans


----------



## ELLIOTT

"A little information about DSG and its ability to handle more power/torque etc and to put to bed the general assumption that it can't.

The O2E DSG box has exactly the same torque rating as the O2M box found in manual R32's, and that is 350Nm or
approx 258Lb/ft of torque. Internally at VW the gearboxes are known as O2E 350 and O2M 350 because of these ratings. (on Audi 3.2 TT's they are know as MQ-350 and DQ-350 gearbox's) same gearbox's same torque ratings.
VW also produce an O2E 280 which has a 280Nm torque rating for lesser powered VW models.
The weight of the DSG Box is approx 95kg by the way of which the special gear oil weighs 5.3kgs!!, I know this because I have completed a competitive analysis and tested the gearbox then taken one apart to inspect it's internals. We had no problems with it while it was tested at the proving ground.

Anyway, that's not to say that the O2E or O2M box's can't handle more torque as anybody knows, with the current
crop of conversions from HGP-Turbo, EIP, HPA, Rothe etc.

HGP also produce a Single Turbo conversion for the DSG with 400ps and 515nm of torque, so it kind of puts to bed he rumor
that the box is the "weak" point of the car.
The limiting factor of the box is not the gears or clutch packs but the programming of TCM (transmission control
module). The DSG TCM is programmed such that, if the input shaft sees more than a certain amount of torque (350 Nm)
it tells the ECU to dial down on the engine power. I assume this has been done by VW engineers to prolong the life
of the box and preserve clutch packs and brake bands, as I have heard that the clutch packs are designed to last the life of the car without out ever
needing to be changed... this statement comes from an article written in ATZ/MZT Engineering magazine (from Germany) in March 2004
by Dr. Frank Günter, Director of VW Program Management for BorgWarner Transmission Systems, who helped develop the
gearbox.

Ok, back on track, a certain tuning company built at VW's request a few single turbo R32 DSG's for VW to stress
test their DSG's at Ehra-Lessien proving grounds and VW have logged at full throttle 5500rpm launches with no
reported issues. I believe this to be single turbo engines pushing out approx 400ps similar to HGP's 400PS
conversion.
The TCM's were modified to increase the standard launch control rpm's from 3500 to 5500 to further enhance
acceleration times, and test the transmissions durability.
They also were able to reprogramme the oil pressure regulators of the clutch packs (hydraulic controls & pumps)to simulate higher clamping
forces and hence enable the clutch packs to compress further to enable them to handle more torque without slipping.
It should also be noted that the clutch packs are sprayed with oil to lubricate and to help dissipate heat
during certain driving conditions.

The probable reason why AMD and other tuning companies in the UK have limited torque increases on R32 and 3.2 TT's conversions is that have not yet been brave enough to dig into the gearbox internals and modify the TCM's to increase the oil pressure in the box and therefore increase it's torque rating.
So it's not that it can't be done, you just have to know what you're doing.
HPG Tuning in Germany can carry out this modification, and do for there 400Ps conversion, Wendland MotorenTecknik produce engines conversions for DSG equipped vehilces up to 310ps/360Nm torque.

I hope the above goes some way to halt the general assumption that O2E's can't handle more torque."


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> BHP is not really the limiting factor it is torque, I believe not 100 % but standard it is something like 450nm and i am sure there are standard DSG's running in excess of 400 BHP.
> Sure someone will correct me!


Hi Jeff welcome to the V6 dome, nice to have you on board... any pics?

I have written on this in the past, feel free to search, certainly SteveC has plenty of research and work done. What I found from two trusted mechanics, is that the standard DSG can handle upto 400NM at peak, not something you will consistently be hitting like a mad man driving the car.. The care is necessary as well. If you increase bhp to 305 to 350hp with say schrecks, catbacks and retune then standard DSG should be fine but stick with menchanics with R32 experience. However, above these figures, the most reputable tuners upgrade the DSG to match the power, note the higher the power the internals need to be uprated eg the retainers and springs etc. All in correlation to what you want to achieve. Thats it in a summary.

A basic retune should get you 272hp, but some of our brothers allege this with an air system and liqiud TT, eg the BMC CDA... this is the only one that seems to work... do NOT drill the heck out of your airbox, not recommended and not something the mechanics recommend, tried and tested on NA cars are the BMCs.


----------



## V6RUL

Well, looks like some peeps have been reading up. I had to read the previous posts slowly as to absorb the info.
Im not sure who in the UK will upgrade the DSG boxes apart from GIAC approved outlets.
Im uprated to 400nm and have a few other tweaks done to the box.
Cost is about 300 to 400 depending on what options you want.
Tread carefully.
I am desperate to get the car into VR6 Specialists in Holland as they are the best for tuning the R32 and box as a combo.
Dont know of anyone that has proven experience in the UK with R32 and DSG combo upgrades. Anyone?
SteV6


----------



## robokn

Me I have a remapped DSG and have had it for well over a year with no problems at all


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Me I have a remapped DSG and have had it for well over a year with no problems at all


Who did your DSG map?
SteV6


----------



## jaqcom

Morning Steve, thanks for advice.............Tango is in good hands and they deal alot with Eibach and looking to modify stock bars they use in touring cars 8) 
302 and looking good ..........


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Morning Steve, thanks for advice.............Tango is in good hands and they deal alot with Eibach and looking to modify stock bars they use in touring cars 8)
> 302 and looking good ..........


Im sure you will approve of the suspension when its done and curse your delay in not getting it done sooner.
Seems like VSPURS is spending time on this side of the discussion board, wonder if he is going 3.2..  
SteV6


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me I have a remapped DSG and have had it for well over a year with no problems at all
> 
> 
> 
> Who did your DSG map?
> SteV6
Click to expand...

I remember reading robokn having problems with the power from the work done, what did you achieve robokn?


----------



## JBS Sales

Morning Guys,

Noticed a few people curious about the DSG software upgrades.

We at JBS are now offering the DSG upgrade software by Custom-Code.
The details on the software are on the JBS website, link below.
http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.uk/product ... sg-phase-1

For all the 3.2 V6 owners we also offer this software as a package deal with the VVT attack software.
There are several options available with this in the form of Green Cotton air filter and Milltek cat back exhausts.
The different packages available are listed on the web link below.

For the Mk1 TT
http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.uk/dealsengine/11/32-v6

For the Mk2 TT
http://www.jbsautodesigns.co.uk/dealsengine/67/32-v6

If anyone has any questions on the package deals we have available please feel free to call us on 01246 455005.

Many thanks

Seb Hampson
Parts/Sales Advisor.


----------



## wallstreet

Does JBS have a Swiss Certified supplier in Switzerland?

Anyone on the site used (JBS) them?


----------



## robokn

My work was done by Regal in Southampton and I am sure Autograph maybe the dealers for such software, power was below what I was expecting from the mods may have got the bottom in a restrictive manifold so am looking at a solution nothing to do with the DSG map


----------



## robokn

GIAC DSG Remap around £350 at any GIAC dealer around the UK


----------



## wallstreet

VR6Specialists are well reknowned, the following is available for them:

Golf IV R32 DSG

We have developed new DSG software completely ourselfs, being one of the first in the world.

The Engine´s ECU must have an raised rev limiter(in chip), so the DSG and engine ECU's both must have a optimized chip.
Ask for our Special combi-package price for engine+DSG reprogrammed.
About 999,- euro incl 19%VAT and installation.

Example's:
TORQUE limiter elimination
Kickdown/backshift delimitation
Special motorsports programs (look at Seat Leon under "projects")
etc etc.
Turbo/Supercharger programs

Custom made to your special wishes, completely custimized in house, ready while waiting.

More info: www.DSG-tuning.nl


----------



## jeff0000

wallstreet said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> BHP is not really the limiting factor it is torque, I believe not 100 % but standard it is something like 450nm and i am sure there are standard DSG's running in excess of 400 BHP.
> Sure someone will correct me!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jeff welcome to the V6 dome, nice to have you on board... any pics?
> 
> I have written on this in the past, feel free to search, certainly SteveC has plenty of research and work done. What I found from two trusted mechanics, is that the standard DSG can handle upto 400NM at peak, not something you will consistently be hitting like a mad man driving the car.. The care is necessary as well. If you increase bhp to 305 to 350hp with say schrecks, catbacks and retune then standard DSG should be fine but stick with menchanics with R32 experience. However, above these figures, the most reputable tuners upgrade the DSG to match the power, note the higher the power the internals need to be uprated eg the retainers and springs etc. All in correlation to what you want to achieve. Thats it in a summary.
> 
> A basic retune should get you 272hp, but some of our brothers allege this with an air system and liqiud TT, eg the BMC CDA... this is the only one that seems to work... do NOT drill the heck out of your airbox, not recommended and not something the mechanics recommend, tried and tested on NA cars are the BMCs.
Click to expand...

Hi wallstreet, no I didn`t drill holes in my airbox I have the BMC CDA installed, however I was most interested in what the DSG could do, I did not think it was that good!  However for the V6 I think the best way to go is supercharging not turbo route.
Jeff


----------



## JoolsDeVillan

Hi,

Not been on the forum for some time due to work commitments and so have only just caught up with this thread.

We bought a totally standard 3.2 TTR DSG MY04 33k miles FASH last year as a project car and have not had time to even consider what we could do with it and so I thought it maybe better to ask you guys for your opinion as to what to do and in what order?

Brief remit for road set up:-

Budget £5k
Looking to achieve 300-350 bhp
Suspension - To be lowered but need to have comfort for long distances and pot holes in UK roads!!! 
Brakes - Front & rear (Best set up for road use only)

We're based in the midlands and so would also appreciate any recommendations for who to do the work, a good friend with a TTC 225 goes to APS in Northants but its a bit of a journey? [smiley=gossip.gif]

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2 ... =558550686


----------



## robokn

Welcome back, bad news I am afraid suspension is 1k plus fitting, cams, exhaust and induction another 2.5k ish
and you still wont make 300 Bhp so the manifold comes next at 1k ish for it and fitting and you might get to 
around the 300 mark, the only way to get those figures is forced induction i.e. Turbo or Super Charger,
APS will get you very closes to the 300 and are probably the nicest guys in the game and will be able to 
do a deal if your having all that work done at the same time,

Give Ed a ring say Rob sent you and you may get a better price


----------



## TRIMART

TTC 3.2 DSG PAPAYA ORANGE WITH GRAY NAPPA LEATHER


----------



## jaqcom

Welcome 'Trimart'............... 8)


----------



## mikeat45

TRIMART said:


> TTC 3.2 DSG PAPAYA ORANGE WITH GRAY NAPPA LEATHER


welcome to another n'orange V6 DSG
hows the leg Jagcom? ..mines out of plaster now and im driving YAHOO    
but it v difficukt and painfull getting in and out lets hope it improves i say


----------



## wallstreet

Welcome to the new boys in the hood!

The Mafia Don as you will have surmised is SteveC, followed closely by Elliot the liquidTTizer, TangoBeast Jaqcom are at the top of this list leaderboard.

Big brother is watching and we all welcome you new 3.2ers to the clan!


----------



## robokn

Do I not get a look in or it only MK I's :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaqcom

You do Rob :roll: , but they may be a more involved ''initiation''......


----------



## JoolsDeVillan

robokn said:


> Welcome back, bad news I am afraid suspension is 1k plus fitting, cams, exhaust and induction another 2.5k ish
> and you still wont make 300 Bhp so the manifold comes next at 1k ish for it and fitting and you might get to
> around the 300 mark, the only way to get those figures is forced induction i.e. Turbo or Super Charger,
> APS will get you very closes to the 300 and are probably the nicest guys in the game and will be able to
> do a deal if your having all that work done at the same time,
> 
> Give Ed a ring say Rob sent you and you may get a better price


Thanks for the reply Rob.
Perhaps I should re-visit my budget which could be done....
Where would you suggest I start though? I'm thinking sort the handling and braking first then start looking at power gains?
Anyone have experience of turbo's or super chargers on the 3.2 TT DSG? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## JoolsDeVillan

robokn said:


> Welcome back, bad news I am afraid suspension is 1k plus fitting, cams, exhaust and induction another 2.5k ish
> and you still wont make 300 Bhp so the manifold comes next at 1k ish for it and fitting and you might get to
> around the 300 mark, the only way to get those figures is forced induction i.e. Turbo or Super Charger,
> APS will get you very closes to the 300 and are probably the nicest guys in the game and will be able to
> do a deal if your having all that work done at the same time,
> 
> Give Ed a ring say Rob sent you and you may get a better price


Thanks for the reply Rob.
Perhaps I should re-visit my budget which could be done....
Where would you suggest I start though? I'm thinking sort the handling and braking first then start looking at power gains?
Anyone have experience of turbo's or super chargers on the 3.2 TT DSG? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ELLIOTT

I dont believe anyone off here has gone forced induction yet, I know of the 3.6 sc but not of any 3.2's!
Think the V6 is finally getting more attention Mod wise, Others are far further than me.... But i am getting there (slowly)  
More and more things becoming available for the V6, But like Robokn says 300 bhp na you will be very lucky.... There are many R32 owners who have been on rolling road cams, manifolds etc and are not making this figure!
Can not wait for the first charged V6 8)


----------



## JoolsDeVillan

ELLIOTT said:


> I dont believe anyone off here has gone forced induction yet, I know of the 3.6 sc but not of any 3.2's!
> Think the V6 is finally getting more attention Mod wise, Others are far further than me.... But i am getting there (slowly)
> More and more things becoming available for the V6, But like Robokn says 300 bhp na you will be very lucky.... There are many R32 owners who have been on rolling road cams, manifolds etc and are not making this figure!
> Can not wait for the first charged V6 8)


Well I like the idea of being unique maybe see whats what with APS?


----------



## GSDog

Hello all,

I'm going to be looking at a 2004 3.2 Manual tomorrow, it's done around 60,000 miles. What sort of things should I be looking out for, and what work should have been done by around 60,000 miles?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## cowboybebop

Good luck GSDog on your search

Heres mine ive owned it 1 week now and loving it 8)

Not had chance to take any good photos yet, been to busy driving it :wink:


----------



## wallstreet

robokn said:


> Do I not get a look in or it only MK I's


The cleanest Mk2 the only V6 on here so enjoy topdog status! Get DrW on here


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I not get a look in or it only MK I's
> 
> 
> 
> The cleanest Mk2 the only V6 on here so enjoy topdog status! Get DrW on here
Click to expand...

As the most modded MK2 in the universe you dont seem to have populated your garage, any reason for this?
I wanna see what im up against..  
SteV6


----------



## robokn

Steve will do it later for you :-* :-*


----------



## V6RUL

Right, the time has come to post up now things have settled. I went out for a run last night and took some readings as a bench mark and will create the same runs to see if anything has changed once it has had its final tune..
Unfortunately im off to Dubai tomoz for three weeks work so it will be another wait im affraid.
enjoy..
Dont know if this will change..








mmm nice bit of torquey stuff..








mmmm we like..









Lets see if there are improvements to be had. Watch this space.
SteV6


----------



## DoctorW

wallstreet said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I not get a look in or it only MK I's
> 
> 
> 
> The cleanest Mk2 the only V6 on here so enjoy topdog status! Get DrW on here
Click to expand...

Hi. Not sure how to add to the list, but put me on please!!
Mk 2 3.2 soft top - Mauritius blue.

Wanna add air filter (or BCM CFA), re-map and aftermarket exhaust. Advice re whether or not BCM is good idea (or just too expensive and therefore stick to straight forward air filter swap?) and best exhaust much appreciated.

Cheers,

DoctorW.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wallstreet

DoctorW

Thanks for joining the list, Elliot will add you to the first page.

To everyone, I met DoctorW last weekend in Freeport meeting. 3.2 MkII in roadster format. Its the only MkII I really like.

Glad to have you on board, take your time with the exhaust system, as I said, its been an ardous journey and there is not much else out there that sounds as good as stock!


----------



## scoTTy32

Can I be lucky no. 69? 









V6 TTC DSG 
APS Stage 1 Remap
KWv2's
Forge Adj Tie Bars
R32 F&R ARB's
Defcon 2's
Miltek (Cat-back)
Spotec Mono 10's (last ever set in bi-colour) 
Haldex performance controller (Blue)


----------



## jaqcom

Very nice...........didnt see that one coming :roll:


----------



## GSDog

GSDog said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm going to be looking at a 2004 3.2 Manual tomorrow, it's done around 60,000 miles. What sort of things should I be looking out for, and what work should have been done by around 60,000 miles?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


Anyone? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I can't seem to find much information about this engine on the internet and I really need to know what work should have been done or needs to be done to a 2003/2004 3.2 with around 60 - 80k mileage.


----------



## ELLIOTT

GSDOG the haldex oil and filter is every 20,000 miles. No cambelt on a V6 it is chain driven so no worries there , The v6 can sound noisy on tickover but that is probably just the chain... Make sure you check the obvious oil, filter etc hs been done, Check brakes as the front dics are expensive, And just generally make sure all the switches work etc... Test heated seats warm up, And that the headlight washers work and xenons fire up ok.
Any more qs?


----------



## ELLIOTT

Lovely car scotty! How did your car feel after the map and exhaust?


----------



## DoctorW

wallstreet said:


> DoctorW
> 
> Thanks for joining the list, Elliot will add you to the first page.
> 
> To everyone, I met DoctorW last weekend in Freeport meeting. 3.2 MkII in roadster format. Its the only MkII I really like.
> 
> Glad to have you on board, take your time with the exhaust system, as I said, its been an ardous journey and there is not much else out there that sounds as good as stock!


No worries mate - got some interesting stuff on the thread. Good to speak to you last Sunday also - did you get back ok?

Still researching re exhaust etc - what d'you think re just putting in a pipercross / k&n instead of a BMC "jobbie"?
Cheers,

A and J.


----------



## wallstreet

DoctorW said:


> No worries mate - got some interesting stuff on the thread. Good to speak to you last Sunday also - did you get back ok?
> 
> Still researching re exhaust etc - what d'you think re just putting in a pipercross / k&n instead of a BMC "jobbie"?
> Cheers,
> 
> A and J.


I got back early as my flight on Tues uniquely left without problems!

Do not do a K&N, it's oil based. Not good for Naturally Aspirated engines so said a mechanic and some research I read. Moreover, used it before on a different car to zero affect but noise. It's American made for muscle throaty noises cars. Again based on research. Autograph cars and Vagtech as well as Storm Devpts stated to look at just a green air filter. The cotton air filter. With a full system.

BMC is tried and tested for NA cars. Around 200£ approx. You will gain real noise but nothing real horses that you feel until you get a full exhaust system from exhaust manifold to end. Now any if this makes no difference until you retune. A bad remap that is not custom will probably take away some life of your engine but well tuned will give you 20horses more and feel more efficient. Stock 250 I have is 270, Wak from Vagcheck did it very thoroughly and I have a unit that allows me to go back to stock. As you know it's a fast enough car.

I find my car is rare, yours more so. So finding an owner with an exhaust that breathes well is tough. Welding makes a difference, supersprint welds my friend who is a technical expert stated were not smooth and good, results on a poor flow even with mandrel bends on pipes.

Here in Geneva I have maybe one choice, Remus (can't find anyone with it!) or Bastuck or Sebring. All Swiss certified and EC TUV approved. But I don't know if they sound good! Or work!

So take your time.


----------



## V6RUL

Thought i would share this little one with you..
Now that looks pretty normal..








  OO what is that thingy with lights on..








I will be doing a write up if anybody is thinking of fitting one...Elliot,Jaqcom,Marco..
Rob and Naresh thanks for your help.
SteV6


----------



## TTVPR

ELLIOTT said:


> How many of us V6ers are on here?
> This thread is open to anything TT v6 related.
> 
> Please post your details to add to the list! (Pictures are good also [smiley=thumbsup.gif] )
> 
> A vast amount of information regarding the TT,s 3.2VR6 engine. http://www.r32oc.com/TT32.pdf
> 
> Any one who has suffered a DSG Mechatronic failure please register your problem at http://WWW.DSGWOES.CO.UK
> 
> Useful website to decode your factory options! http://igorweb.org/equidec/
> 
> *MK1 V6 BRIGADE*
> 
> 1.  ELLIOTTV6 DSG 8) AVUS SILVER.
> 2. RICHDEAN DSG :lol:
> 3. THE STIG Moro Blue V6 DSG(with new Mech unit)
> 4. MAIDENMANIA Re-Mapped 3.2 V6, Avus Silver, DSG, Red Leather.......best car ive ever had.
> 5. LHC Completely standard 3.2 V6 manual gearbox - Glacier Blue.
> 6. SAJ77 V6 DSG Remapped - Black/Anis yellow
> 7. WALLSTREET V6 DSG Dolomite Grey, Geneva, Switzerland.
> 8. MARCO34 V6 3.2 DSG.
> 9. JAYTTAPP DSG - Mauritius Blue - Denim Leather - VagCheck Remap.
> 10. ROADHOG 3.2 Papaya Orange.DSG...............+Gremlins [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> 11. STEVECOLLIER The most modded 3.2 DSG on the forum and fighting for our corner every day.
> 12. BOJMOBILE 3.2V6 DSG in Glacier Blue with Red Leather.
> 13. HALI Moro Blu, 3.2 Q, DSG 8)
> 14. GUNNAR V6 DSG in Dolomite Grey with Burgundy Leather.
> 15. JIMBOB V6 DSG in silver, with a black leather interior.
> 16. CAMV6 Avus silver, silver leather, fully colour coded. Thinks its a DSG [smiley=book2.gif]
> 17. MIKEAT45 Papaya Orange DSG (when he gets it back!)
> 18. JT Moro blue DSG, remap, milltek, eibach springs.
> 19. KAS silver V6 DSG with red leather, wak-box, flapper exhaust mod, 18 inch RS4s and LiquidTT!
> 20. M.CARRAHAR My wife has a 2005 3.2 convert. Missano red, [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 21. JAQCOM 2006 3.2 DSG Papaya,silver leather, 15mm/20mm spacers.
> 22. MRHOOKY DSG, Dolomite Grey with Silver leather.
> 23. GROUNDHOG Wife has 3.2 DSG, brilliant red with black interior. Puts a smile on my face
> 24. OZWIGAN 53 3.2 v6 dsg dolomite grey totally standard.
> 25. OETT Moro blue V6 manual roadster with blue hood.
> 26. JAMESDSG 04 Mauritius Blue with Anis Yellow leather.
> 27.  SAFARITT 2005 Roadster, 3.2V6 DSG, Red outside yellow inside.
> 28. ROBLE Avus with silver leather and DSG and 30,000 miles.
> 29.  ROB6165 Metallic blue,blue leather and manual 24000 miles.
> 30. BFT-JOHN Black 2004 Convertible with Black Leather - Currently in bits [smiley=speechless.gif]
> 31. EYEBALL I've got one! 54 reg DSG, Moro Blue, Anis leather. [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 32. GT4RALLYE My MY05 was one of the last to be purchased in Australia.
> 33. DALE55 2005 V6 with DSG, flapper mod, wak box, upgraded rear arb. Silver with silver leather.
> 34. NJBTT standard 2005 in silver with grey leather..... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 35. SHOWTIME 3.2 stage 2 Misano red with black leather :twisted:
> 36. CHADTT Silver V6 3.2 Manual Coupe 05.
> 37. BLOCKB 2004 S-line Black 22K miles, Phatbox, XM radio! [smiley=kid.gif]
> 38. SICHAPMAN 2005-54 plate mauritius blue, Silver Leather, DSG, 38K Miles, Standard.
> 39. BUSHYBEAVER 54 plate Manual Misano Red.
> 40.  KEITHM kyrstal blue with cream leather, was drls, 6000k bulb, and the rest is standard.
> 41. BLUEY32 Ours is a 3.2 as well, blue on a 04 with Bmc cda ind and a blueflame cat.
> 42. JONNYROCKWELL Dolomite grey with silver leather!
> 43. ASDAMAN MK1 Manual V6. Glacier Blue.
> 44. SPEEDYELLOW 05 3.2 V6 DSG Roadster which has just arrived this weekend!
> 45. TIMCULLEN manual 3.2 V6 Dolomite Grey With Silver Leather (For Sale)
> 46. SHIPY 2005 3.2 ttr manual misano red 18" bbs black leather.
> 47. RUARAIDH_GAMMA  54 plate Moro blue DSG roadster Missus owns [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 48. FATBOY2904 He has a V6 3.2 DSG TT '53' Plate in Catus Green wooooo .
> 49. DICKIE82 3.2V6DSG Blue with Silver leather interior, 53plate, 60K, standard .
> 50. TECHNOPHOBE 2005 3.2 v6 Manual TTR. Bog standard at present.
> 51. SUZYQ Maritius Blue 3.2 V6 Quattro.
> 52. TTRIS 2003 (53) TTC V6 DSG. No mods but still wonderful!!
> 53. KBOB221 3.2 V6, DSG, black leather interior, cruise control.
> 54. GEM TTC~Moro Blue~3.2 V6 DSG~Silver Leather~ (Not forgotten  ).
> 55. GORDONBARHAM 55. Moro Blue Black Leather DSG box..
> 56. AUDI_TT 83 He has a V6 in silver with red leather, miltek, haldex, bmc, spacers, votex alloys.
> 57. DAVIDWILLS Silver, Standard, DSG, Roadster...
> 58. MARK HARPER MK 1 3.2 V6 BLACK CREAM LEATHER INTERIOR 19" ROCCO'S.
> 59. MICALEE DSG, Silver Nappa Leather, Bose 6CD Autochanger,And special boot liner.....
> 60. GETINMYSON (53) TTC 3.2 V6 DSG Glacier Blue with Anis Nappa hide.
> 61. EOSEJ 3.2 with new DSG and mech unit.
> 62. [email protected] just got a V6 DSG and he loves it! [smiley=dude.gif]
> 63. HIBEE1 Phantom Black, cream leather V6 DSG.
> 64. CREATE71 Avus Silver Red Leather Roadster.
> 65. JEFF0000 Phantom Black, 04, remapped, Too many mods!
> 66. JOOLSDEVILLAN totally standard 3.2 TTR DSG.
> 67. TRIMART TTC 3.2 DSG PAPAYA ORANGE WITH GRAY NAPPA LEATHER.
> 68. COWBOYBEBOP Black V6.
> 69. SCOTTY32 V6 TTC DSG Lots of mods! [smiley=whip.gif]
> 70. TTVPR (53) V6 3.2 DSG. Silver. Silver leather. BBS
> 
> *MK2 V6 BRIGADE*
> 
> 1. WALLSENDMAG 3.2 S-Tronic Deep Sea Blue with Luxor interior.
> 2. ROBOKN  57 MK II 3.2 in Lamborghini sepheus blue, mapped engine and DSG [smiley=dude.gif]
> 3. DOCTOR W Mk 2 3.2 soft top - Mauritius blue.


----------



## scoTTy32

ELLIOTT said:


> Lovely car scotty! How did your car feel after the map and exhaust?


Thanks Elliott - The APS map is very good - awesome in "S"! Can't say that I've noticed a gain from fitting the Miltek, but that's not what I went for - the noise is amazing.

The coilovers combined with the stiffer ARB's & defcons completely transform the cars handling - I was blown away by it's all round performance at Silverstone & more recently at the Nurburgring.


----------



## ELLIOTT

stevecollier said:


> Thought i would share this little one with you..
> Now that looks pretty normal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OO what is that thingy with lights on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be doing a write up if anybody is thinking of fitting one...Elliot,Jaqcom,Marco..
> Rob and Naresh thanks for your help.
> SteV6


that would be great! Looks nice was going to buy one next week! Beat me to it again :lol:
rob can you save me one please :-*


----------



## jaqcom

Bling bling boys......... :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT

You got your car sorted? I have just taken my throttle body off and cleaned it, surprising how much oil is in there, also just taken the intake pipe off! Going to send it to be made into a silicone hose by sfs ,think it will be the first of it's kind?


----------



## jaqcom

Elliot, you are a cleaning fanatic....... :roll: ,
Bet you cant wait to be back on 'track'  .............Tango is not finished  , the guys who are doing her are a a race meet this weekend (Touring cars) and have had to leave her up on the lift, they have machined some parts today for the tie bar assembly and will be building up and re jigging on tuesday.
Its a shame, but I'm very lucky to have them doing it and I did say no hurry ( big mouth).
So, sadly not finished as I hoped.............. 8)


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> You got your car sorted? I have just taken my throttle body off and cleaned it, surprising how much oil is in there, also just taken the intake pipe off! Going to send it to be made into a silicone hose by sfs ,think it will be the first of it's kind?


Worth cleaning out the VVT exhaust cam oil pick up pump as mine had to be replaced due to it being sludged up and worn out.
SteV6


----------



## ELLIOTT

Would you mind showing me on a picture where this is please Steve.
Any body know how many MK1 v6 TT,s were sold in the UK?


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Would you mind showing me on a picture where this is please Steve.
> Any body know how many MK1 v6 TT,s were sold in the UK?


You can see it on my build thread. Its on the right hand side of the block and is cylindrical in shape. Its the silvery looking one of the two. Im in the airport and cant post pics on their computers. Dubai here i come.
steve


----------



## V6RUL

V6 Orbit write up done..

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=172466

SteV6


----------



## ELLIOTT

Nice write up steve! Like the cleaning bits especially :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Nice write up steve! Like the cleaning bits especially :wink:


If i have time when i get back i may dismantle and add some pics.
The Orbit Ring doesnt come with any install instructions and i was led to believe the gear knob comes off and i struggled with that but in the end it doesnt come off. Its a nice touch and pictures dont do it justice. Can already feel youve got one on order Ell.. :lol: 
The cleaning thing is for you and Marco as im not prone to doing that sort of stuff..cleaning is a womans job.. :lol: 
SteV6


----------



## jaqcom

Ouch Steve........... 

Have to hand it to Ell and Marco, but does look cool, you better order two Elliott :roll:

Have a great weekend Guys (apart from you working Steve) I'm home alone, Tango @ Geoff Steel Racing and minx is in Cyprus [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Ouch Steve...........
> 
> Have to hand it to Ell and Marco, but does look cool, you better order two Elliott :roll:
> 
> Have a great weekend Guys (apart from you working Steve) I'm home alone, Tango @ Geoff Steel Racing and minx is in Cyprus [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Anybody want to swap, its 10.30.am and 34C and rising. Im heading for cover.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Come on Ell youve got 2 to fit now..  
SteV6


----------



## ELLIOTT

LOL i have one on order :lol: PM rob Jaqcom see if he has anymore, Steve i would love it to be that hot here!! It is soooo miserable  And as for a woman cleaning a car? You must be kiding, I would not let a female within a square mile of my car with any cleaning products.


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> LOL i have one on order :lol: PM rob Jaqcom see if he has anymore, Steve i would love it to be that hot here!! It is soooo miserable  And as for a woman cleaning a car? You must be kiding, I would not let a female within a square mile of my car with any cleaning products.


Dont let DoTTi hear that..  
SteV6


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> LOL i have one on order PM rob Jaqcom see if he has anymore, Steve i would love it to be that hot here!! It is soooo miserable And as for a woman cleaning a car? You must be kiding, I would not let a female within a square mile of my car with any cleaning products.


I understand!


----------



## ELLIOTT

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Cheers Wallstreet! Jaqcom how much they charging you to fit the suspension mods?


----------



## jaqcom

Dont know yet Elliott ....... 

I know them and we do quite alot with them so it will be fair........the tie rods are £200ish
Cant wait to 'feel' the difference


----------



## bluey32

Hi guys im going to get the car serviced this week, its getting oil, new oilfilter and plugs. its done 63k did any one get anything else done at this point the services book doesn't say anything about the 3.2 v6.

Thanks guys


----------



## wallstreet

bluey32 said:


> Hi guys im going to get the car serviced this week, its getting oil, new oilfilter and plugs. its done 63k did any one get anything else done at this point the services book doesn't say anything about the 3.2 v6.
> 
> Thanks guys


When did you get the haldex oil and gear oil done?

All your filters as well as fuel filter. When did you get it done.


----------



## V6RUL

The JBS post on page 50 are looking for 2 donor V6s to try out their VVT attack software. There is 20% off, offer on this remap. There will be dynos before and after so the results are there to see.
Anybody fancy a retune, i have signed up for it, incl DSG map, but if they cant better the map ive got on then im not paying.
I will be there 10.30am on 24th May if anybody fancies doing a tandum tune or just coming down to see my baby have her teeth pulled. 
SteV6


----------



## scoTTy32

stevecollier said:


> The JBS post on page 50 are looking for 2 donor V6s to try out their VVT attack software. There is 20% off, offer on this remap. There will be dynos before and after so the results are there to see.
> Anybody fancy a retune, i have signed up for it, incl DSG map, but if they cant better the map ive got on then im not paying.
> I will be there 10.30am on 23rd May if anybody fancies doing a tandum tune or just coming down to see my baby have her teeth pulled.
> SteV6


Will be very interested to see what this VVT Attack map makes Steve - Spoke to Ed @ APS and they are a bit sceptical about the gain figures that JBS are quoting.

There is an independent Dyno day on the 15th at Surrey Rolling Road for R32 owners - I'll keep an eye out for the results.

I look forward to your comments when you get it done. What map are you running currently?


----------



## ELLIOTT

Would like to come along Steve,was thinking of going milltek and this map! So would be intresting to see the outcome.


----------



## V6RUL

Ive changed the date on my previous post as im there on the Monday 24th May.
Depending on how far you are going with the Milltek install, you may only be gaining noise if its a Cat back but if you go full and have the secret mod done to the 6 branch you can expect to see extra power improvements.
Would be good if anyone is coming down to keep me company and peeps can check the TT and JBS out.
The Orbit will be on show as well..  
SteV6


----------



## ELLIOTT

stevecollier said:


> Ive changed the date on my previous post as im there on the Monday 24th May.
> Depending on how far you are going with the Milltek install, you may only be gaining noise if its a Cat back but if you go full and have the secret mod done to the 6 branch you can expect to see extra power improvements.
> Would be good if anyone is coming down to keep me company and peeps can check the TT and JBS out.
> The Orbit will be on show as well..
> SteV6


How much extra is there to gain from 100 cell cats and manifold? I have heard stories on R32 forum saying you lose Torque??
Just sent the 3.2 intake hose to be made into a silicone one hopefully, Should smooth things out..


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive changed the date on my previous post as im there on the Monday 24th May.
> Depending on how far you are going with the Milltek install, you may only be gaining noise if its a Cat back but if you go full and have the secret mod done to the 6 branch you can expect to see extra power improvements.
> Would be good if anyone is coming down to keep me company and peeps can check the TT and JBS out.
> The Orbit will be on show as well..
> SteV6
> 
> 
> 
> How much extra is there to gain from 100 cell cats and manifold? I have heard stories on R32 forum saying you lose Torque??
> Just sent the 3.2 intake hose to be made into a silicone one hopefully, Should smooth things out..
Click to expand...

Well ive got more torque now, than OEM. Manifold needs the special mod to be really effctive and i wont know the power results till i take the car to JBS and put it on the dyno.
If youve got the bottle you can go Cat delete with an interchangeable through section and non res.
You know where im heading with my mods and its a case of easier breathing for now before the plunge is taken.
Dont know about the silicone hose thingy, i will have to see it done first.
Think you need to lower those wipers. Bet you can see them in your eye line whilst driving. The near side one requires replacing with a polo one.
SteV6


----------



## ELLIOTT

That is an old pic, i have lowered them  The silicone hose is more for looks wont make a blind bit of difference i would not think although the air flow should be better into the TB... This hose will be useless when Turbo time comes though! You still going GTI Steve?


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> That is an old pic, i have lowered them  The silicone hose is more for looks wont make a blind bit of difference i would not think although the air flow should be better into the TB... This hose will be useless when Turbo time comes though! You still going GTI Steve?


If im working in the UK after the Italy trip i will deffo be going. Dont know where i will be working yet till i get back off the trip.
SteV6


----------



## Dotti

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL i have one on order :lol: PM rob Jaqcom see if he has anymore, Steve i would love it to be that hot here!! It is soooo miserable  And as for a woman cleaning a car? You must be kiding, I would not let a female within a square mile of my car with any cleaning products.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont let DoTTi hear that..
> SteV6
Click to expand...

I just heard it  , you ain't seen nothin yet baby with a female cleaner scrubbing away with the marigolds, a mit and pinny worn with heels obviously :lol:  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ELLIOTT

Steve when fitting your coilovers what else do you recommend changing. Top mounts..... Any thing else?


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Steve when fitting your coilovers what else do you recommend changing. Top mounts..... Any thing else?


You dont need top mounts as the front geometry has enough adjustment in it, but i changed mine cos i can but a down side is my Forge strut caps dont fit so im looking for a home for them and im hoping that trevs will fit when i get them.
Maybe braided hoses on your brake lines, check wheel bearings, wishbone bushes, Tarrox 10 pots..  
SteV6


----------



## mikeat45

I just heard it  , you ain't seen nothin yet baby with a female cleaner scrubbing away with the marigolds, a mit and pinny worn with heels obviously :lol:  [smiley=whip.gif][/quote]

funny i have a picture in my head of a woman cleaning a car in the Paul Newman film "Cool Hand Luke"
:lol: :lol: :lol:   :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaqcom

Showing your age Mike !..............

Just read previous post re asking me 'hows leg',...bit better, still need stick but keep forgetting it so thats good sign  ,but will never run a marathon  , but dont want to anyway :roll: ..........We must get all the Tango's together sometime soon ! :wink:


----------



## jamesant

Add me to the list silver DSG with red leather on a 55 plate with 12k on the clock stunning car and love it


----------



## mikeat45

jaqcom said:


> Showing your age Mike !..............
> 
> Just read previous post re asking me 'hows leg',...bit better, still need stick but keep forgetting it so thats good sign  ,but will never run a marathon  , but dont want to anyway :roll: ..........We must get all the Tango's together sometime soon ! :wink:


a what a sight that would be, there are four on the list now.

i was so long on crutches i look round for them :lol: :lol: ....only use one now and again (early days) ...but at least the pause button on my life has been has been replaced by the play one


----------



## wallstreet

mikeat45 said:


> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing your age Mike !..............
> 
> Just read previous post re asking me 'hows leg',...bit better, still need stick but keep forgetting it so thats good sign  ,but will never run a marathon  , but dont want to anyway :roll: ..........We must get all the Tango's together sometime soon ! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> a what a sight that would be, there are four on the list now.
> 
> i was so long on crutches i look round for them :lol: :lol: ....only use one now and again (early days) ...but at least the pause button on my life has been has been replaced by the play one
Click to expand...

Lets plan something later this year, not sure when, but would be great if I come from Geneva that you boys can come out of your shells...

Mike when do you get to race around in your Papaya?

 I may be free in June, July or even August. When are the sales on in the UK?


----------



## mikeat45

hi Niaz
i got in the drivers seat last Thursday bit of a job with stiff ankle and knee joints (i was in a cast for nearly 8 months)
er indoors did say she would take if my hands if it didnt improve :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i seem to have lost a bit of "confidence" nearest word for it ..i seem to take more care, maybe i dont trust my own judgement yet a good thing for the minute methinks..
i dont think i can stand long ehough to give a good clean and polish yet so apart for a hose type wash looking a bit grubby

but as long as im back in the "proper " seat im smiling .....Mike


----------



## wallstreet

mikeat45 said:


> hi Niaz
> i got in the drivers seat last Thursday bit of a job with stiff ankle and knee joints (i was in a cast for nearly 8 months)
> er indoors did say she would take if my hands if it didnt improve :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i seem to have lost a bit of "confidence" nearest word for it ..i seem to take more care, maybe i dont trust my own judgement yet a good thing for the minute methinks..
> i dont think i can stand long ehough to give a good clean and polish yet so apart for a hose type wash looking a bit grubby
> 
> but as long as im back in the "proper " seat im smiling .....Mike


Asking the wife must be out of the question then? To wash the car. Well glad to hear you got intot he drivers seat. Take your time mate... I am more careful in tiny parking lots, so in essence as I twirl round and round underground in Geneva's underground by -6 floors I really find the turns smaller and smaller, I struggle coming up but its fine going down... so I floor it in the TT by 10kph only or less!!! I see soo many dings on the walls and kerbs that I fear it... I have not hit it yet so I just take it easy... thats the best thing to do... your brain is telling you to be careful... your career as a driver has not ended you just need to heal before you get back 100% confidence.. Glad you enjoyed it.. Get your son to wash the car... he owes you for all the sleepless nights!


----------



## mikeat45

ha ha ive got him potting tiles up in the kitchen  
after that its the new floor in the kitcen so im working him well :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

mikeat45 said:


> ha ha ive got him potting tiles up in the kitchen
> after that its the new floor in the kitcen so im working him well


That's the magic, make them work for the inheritance!


----------



## wallstreet

This is how I like to park, -6 floors below ground and chains to stop plonkers dinging my TT! Pink is in boys, it's safe! Geneve airport!










I then went Pole dancing at the Java club, this is downtown Geneve in the kempinsky. Not only in between poles there is CCTV everywhere. Do you take pics of the cars next to your or is it just too much! Lol


----------



## mikeat45

hate to tell but as an ex CCTV operator not a lot of entertainment in watching car parks..if you can find somewhere else to watch with more goimg on, you do it, so do not place alot of faith in car parks with CCTV (not that all operators are like that of course  )
that 2nd parking place looks perfect i wish i could find one like that when i use a multi-story :mrgreen:


----------



## jaqcom

Good to hear you back at the wheel Mike, and forgetting where you left your crutch is a very good sign :roll: 
I'm going to see bone doc in Hull this afternoon, my second home lol........see you soon


----------



## mikeat45

wallstreet said:


> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha ive got him potting tiles up in the kitchen
> after that its the new floor in the kitcen so im working him well
> 
> 
> 
> That's the magic, make them work for the inheritance!
Click to expand...

im desperatly trying to spend it  ...but not been able to get outside the front door for a while but i feel a few trips to some sunshine under a bar umbrella coming on    icelandic volcanos permitting of course


----------



## alanthejob

Just bought mine this week. 3.2 DSG with DCR Leather interior. 18" boolers. Love it!

View attachment 1


----------



## mikeat45

jaqcom said:


> Good to hear you back at the wheel Mike, and forgetting where you left your crutch is a very good sign :roll:
> I'm going to see bone doc in Hull this afternoon, my second home lol........see you soon


yes i was on first name terms with the plaster room staff and was talking Audi TT with the specialist he was complaining of a broken clutch pedal  and was using his bike (cycle) and it was cosing me a small fortune in cab fares :x what made it worse is i have a bus pass :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikeat45

alanthejob said:


> Just bought mine this week. 3.2 DSG with DCR Leather interior. 18" boolers. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 1


welcome the list and the forum....Mike


----------



## wallstreet

alanthejob said:


> Just bought mine this week. 3.2 DSG with DCR Leather interior. 18" boolers. Love it!
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum//styles/brushed_metal_profile_left/imageset/icon_topic_attach.gif TT_Inside.jpg (44.62 KiB) Not downloaded yet http://www.********.co.uk/forum//styles/brushed_metal_profile_left/imageset/icon_topic_attach.gif TT_outside.jpg (50.34 KiB) Not downloaded yet


Welcome to the 3.2 world!

Pics not working on my iPhone!

Anyone else as the pics you had up didn't work.


----------



## jaqcom

'Tango's ' back !


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> 'Tango's ' back !


Pray tell. Whats the story?
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Eibach adj tie bars (set up by Geoff Steel Racing ) BMW Touring Car .....Croft this weekend
Koni Sport Yellows
Ballast Off
Engine Oil/Filter (5:60 synth)
Airbag reset
'Fettled'....................


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Eibach adj tie bars (set up by Geoff Steel Racing ) BMW Touring Car .....Croft this weekend
> Koni Sport Yellows
> Ballast Off
> Engine Oil/Filter (5:60 synth)
> Airbag reset
> 'Fettled'....................


Any difference driving wise.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Much tighter and lateral feel is flat, have only driven 15 miles half of which the old parts in boot. :roll: 
Will have more feedback soon,Think camber is 2' Will is at Croft (tech) so did not discuss actual.
looking good though,.......tie bars look good as well 8)


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Much tighter and lateral feel is flat, have only driven 15 miles half of which the old parts in boot. :roll:
> Will have more feedback soon,Think camber is 2' Will is at Croft (tech) so did not discuss actual.
> looking good though,.......tie bars look good as well 8)


Roll on Italy, the twisties and the Nurburgring..  
SteV6


----------



## jaqcom

Thanks Steve, I'm sure adhesion will far outstrip legal requirement lol :roll:

P.S. just noticed my drivers door window does not give that final 'shut' or 'open' as you close/open door :? ..........the passenger door is as normal can the guru offer any suggestion ? :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Thanks Steve, I'm sure adhesion will far outstrip legal requirement lol :roll:
> 
> P.S. just noticed my drivers door window does not give that final 'shut' or 'open' as you close/open door :? ..........the passenger door is as normal can the guru offer any suggestion ? :wink:


okay, okay

windows up

ignition on
windows all the way down
windows all the way up
release both buttons
pull both buttons up again 
hold for about 3 seconds then release
ignition off

Done
SteV6


----------



## jaqcom

Thanks Steve, ( I've just done that search  )........will go and try , sound like it could be that cos I was playing with remote (holding down to open windows).......... :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Thanks Steve, ( I've just done that search  )........will go and try , sound like it could be that cos I was playing with remote (holding down to open windows).......... :roll:


no probs. you need to update your signature..  
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Window done, its really odd as passenger door was OK, ........wonder if it comes right on its own eventually ? the window drop happens for a reason (better seal) one wonders why their is the option to default......Anyway yet another quirk that the Forum helps with,........ 

Avitar.....To do or not, after a few does it become pretentious ? :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Window done, its really odd as passenger door was OK, ........wonder if it comes right on its own eventually ? the window drop happens for a reason (better seal) one wonders why their is the option to default......Anyway yet another quirk that the Forum helps with,........
> 
> Avitar.....To do or not, after a few does it become pretentious ? :mrgreen:


Not Avitar, Signature, and its a boast thing really where sometimes less is more.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Turbo conversion under way! :wink:


----------



## mikeat45

oo00oo nice one :mrgreen:


----------



## wallstreet

JaqCom whilst our friend is melting in Dubai! I had a query, are your alloys in the Avatar called RS4s? Didnt realise they were optional. Also you wrote Graphite Flecked. Is that the same colour as mine.



















*Now to the Boys on here:*
I need to get the alloys redone this summer seems they were kerbed by last owner, this is really the first time they are now on the car I put on the Winter Alloys asap as the weather was colder when I got it last year, who do you chaps recommend? I dont really want to be car less but can handle a day without use... Preference is somewhere closer to in England.


----------



## jaqcom

Wallstreet,..........RS4 is correct, they were standard on the car I believe (mine is one of the last) the colour is not........ 8) I had them done by in AWR Manchester (Bury) Contact Craig on 01617620000
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=165759&dr_log=-1&linkout=http%3A//www.alloywheelsmanchester.co.uk/wolfrace%2520eurosport%2520alloys%2520for%2520sale.htm

David


----------



## Marco34

My window drop has stopped, it's the switch. No idea what the fix is. Heard it may require a new lock! Great!


----------



## GerryAttrick

2003 Silver V6 with O2 sensor faults. Dealers cant find it and it is now at local Ferrari Conessionairs to see if they can sort it. :?

O2 sensors come on, get replaced but lights still remin on. Cleaned MAF (but not replaced yet) :evil:

Other than that a great car!!


----------



## V6RUL

GerryAttrick said:


> 2003 Silver V6 with O2 sensor faults. Dealers cant find it and it is now at local Ferrari Conessionairs to see if they can sort it. :?
> 
> O2 sensors come on, get replaced but lights still remin on. Cleaned MAF (but not replaced yet) :evil:
> 
> Other than that a great car!!


Are your sensor faults pre or post cats. Post is not needed and can me mapped out if that helps.
Steve


----------



## GerryAttrick

They have replaced "both" O2 sensors and a diagnostic check shows no o2 sensor fault codes but the sensor light remains on, if it is switched off it comes back on within a couple of Kms.

I'd prefer to sort it rather than bypass it - I can't believe they can't find the problem

I'll probably take this over to its own thread if its not sorted this week so as not to hijack the V6 members thread :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

GerryAttrick said:


> They have replaced "both" O2 sensors and a diagnostic check shows no o2 sensor fault codes but the sensor light remains on, if it is switched off it comes back on within a couple of Kms.
> 
> I'd prefer to sort it rather than bypass it - I can't believe they can't find the problem
> 
> I'll probably take this over to its own thread if its not sorted this week so as not to hijack the V6 members thread :wink:


Could it be the other two sensors pre cat.
There are 4 on a 3.2. The junction box for the Lambdas is under and in the middle of the car, water and or damage is a possibility as its a flimsy plastic cover protecting it.
You should still be in bed, its 8am ish her in the UAE so i have to be up as im already at work.
A good indie should be able to spot the prob and Audi are useless at faults sometimes. Ive got my post Lambdas mapped out cos ive got sport cats on and they are on the border line of the alarm threshhold as the exhaust has to be really hot for the cats to work properly, its a compromise i was prepared to take for better exhaust flow.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

I had a similar problem, mine was the connector at fault. What do the fault codes say? I had this.

16543 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S2: Response too Slow 
P0159 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
16542 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S2: Signal too High 
P0158 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

The No signal/Communication was evident of a break in the connection. I had a new connector put on and the unit fully cleaned and sealed with silicon. Why Audi put the connections under the car is beyond me.


----------



## GerryAttrick

Thanks for the input (Steve & Marco)- I'll pass this on to the mechanic as anything helps. I am hoping that once this is sorted the "other problem" might be resolved.

Whats the "Other problem" you ask.

When pushing the car hard into a right hand corner the left hand front brake seems to come on in antilock braking mode - a sort of hammering of the brake. Its quite severe and enough to unsettle the car and seems to be only the one calliper. Dealers reckon it is the diffs "locking" to cope with the cornering forces and is "normal". :roll:

Its not such an issue at the moment as I can drive around it but I refuse to believe it is "normal". There is no way any manufacturer would let something like this into production and it does not happen on left hand corners.

Its next on my short list of things to "fix" [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## benskia

Hey everyone.
How you doing?

Just another quick couple from me, 'cos I'm hesitating like mad over whether to buy one of these tt things...

a) What do you think the depreciation is going to be like on a 2003 v6? Do you think they'll stabilize because the old TT isn't being made any more? Or will people start thinking they're a bit of an old model? How much do you reckon a £10k v6 will be worth in 3 years time.

b) How reliable are they? One of the reasons I fancy the v6 over a 225 is that I've got this impression that they should be a bit more reliable due to the lack of belts, turbos and stuff. I know the DSG boxes have been a bit problematic though too. Besides the DSG are they usually okay? Do they still get the dashpod problems on this model?

NIce one guys and girls.
Sorry if I seem like I'm being a bit negative. But I can afford the asking price for the car, just cant afford for much to go wrong with it.

Cheers!


----------



## V6RUL

benskia said:


> Hey everyone.
> How you doing?
> 
> Just another quick couple from me, 'cos I'm hesitating like mad over whether to buy one of these tt things...
> 
> a) What do you think the depreciation is going to be like on a 2003 v6? Do you think they'll stabilize because the old TT isn't being made any more? Or will people start thinking they're a bit of an old model? How much do you reckon a £10k v6 will be worth in 3 years time.
> 
> b) How reliable are they? One of the reasons I fancy the v6 over a 225 is that I've got this impression that they should be a bit more reliable due to the lack of belts, turbos and stuff. I know the DSG boxes have been a bit problematic though too. Besides the DSG are they usually okay? Do they still get the dashpod problems on this model?
> 
> NIce one guys and girls.
> Sorry if I seem like I'm being a bit negative. But I can afford the asking price for the car, just cant afford for much to go wrong with it.
> 
> Cheers!


a] Personally, seeing that you can afford a TT, why dont you go for a 2005 model at 10 to 12k.
Depreciation affects all cars. If the TT is looked after there is no reason for it to depreciate anymore than 750 to 1000 quid per year. TT owners seem to keep there cars in tip top cond due to the info gained on this forum.
b] on the whole reliability is good as long as you dont skimp on servicing and consumables.
Be prepared to replace the coilpacks for 200 plus fitting and thats about it. Dash pod was claimed to be fixed by the time the V6 came out but there are a few with dash niggles ie fuel gauge not corresponding to the DIS.
DSG, pay your money take your choice. Its 1800 for a new mech unit or poss repair options available.

Be prepared to pay more on mods than repairs though...  
SteV6


----------



## MrHooky

DSG guys (and girls) I have a question about launch control&#8230;

I know how to use it. Switch ESP off. Sport mode. Left foot on brake, revs up to 4,000 with right foot then let go off clutch and you're off.

My question though - Can you do day to day semi launch control by still using left foot on the brake when in D, and using the right foot to get the revs up a bit - all be it not to 4,000? Only reason I ask is for a quick getaway, I still let off the brake slowly so as the auto clutch can engage, only then when I feel the 'creep' would I then nail it, but it's going from tickover revs as opposed to a couple of thousand revs which would aid a quicker getaway.

Only thought of it this morning after I was left for dust by a new carrera S - you may want to add to the thread before the 225 boys tell me it's because the V6 is too heavy! - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=173505


----------



## V6RUL

MrHooky said:


> DSG guys (and girls) I have a question about launch control&#8230;
> 
> I know how to use it. Switch ESP off. Sport mode. Left foot on brake, revs up to 4,000 with right foot then let go off clutch and you're off.
> 
> My question though - Can you do day to day semi launch control by still using left foot on the brake when in D, and using the right foot to get the revs up a bit - all be it not to 4,000? Only reason I ask is for a quick getaway, I still let off the brake slowly so as the auto clutch can engage, only then when I feel the 'creep' would I then nail it, but it's going from tickover revs as opposed to a couple of thousand revs which would aid a quicker getaway.
> 
> Only thought of it this morning after I was left for dust by a new carrera S - you may want to add to the thread before the 225 boys tell me it's because the V6 is too heavy! - viewtopic.php?f=2&t=173505


If you get the DSG remapped this will improve the Launch as in its standard form is lacking a little.
I guess whilst in motion and left foot braking and maintaining high revs is going to affect the lifespan of the clutch dramatically.
Instead of launch control just put it in sport and nail it from standstill. Thats probably your best option and paddle change the gears at 5,500 rpm as there is a flat spot in the torque curve slightly higher even though the BHP curve carries on up linearly.
Maybe you should consider a supercharger if you want power off the line..there may be something in the offing for us V6ers if there is enough interest..pm me for further info  
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

SteveC I will be over this Summer!

No excuses like you're melting or hardly working or the GF has her hands on your TT!

We also need to get Tango and the kid (elliot) to join without Excuse! Along with other V6s.


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> SteveC I will be over this Summer!
> 
> No excuses like you're melting or hardly working or the GF has her hands on your TT!
> 
> We also need to get Tango and the kid (elliot) to join without Excuse! Along with other V6s.


You are right but where and when is the issue as it is quite a busy year with lots of TT meets already in the planning.
Maybe TTOC 10 at Duxford would be a good starting point.
SteV6


----------



## Marco34

Who has remapped their car? I am thinking of having it done. Common figures are 20bhp increase with about 30Nm of torque. The maps work on throttle response and improved driveability, not as though I think the V6 is lacking that. Anyone reckon it would be worth it for 270bhp?


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Who has remapped their car? I am thinking of having it done. Common figures are 20bhp increase with about 30Nm of torque. The maps work on throttle response and improved driveability, not as though I think the V6 is lacking that. Anyone reckon it would be worth it for 270bhp?


Its always good to have a little extra power available.
Im having a map comparisson in a couple of weeks between GIAC and Attack so i should be able to give some comments.
Marco, if you wanted to come over with me on the 25th May to JBS you are more than welcome to see what goes on.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has remapped their car? I am thinking of having it done. Common figures are 20bhp increase with about 30Nm of torque. The maps work on throttle response and improved driveability, not as though I think the V6 is lacking that. Anyone reckon it would be worth it for 270bhp?
> 
> 
> 
> Its always good to have a little extra power available.
> Im having a map comparisson in a couple of weeks between GIAC and Attack so i should be able to give some comments.
> Marco, if you wanted to come over with me on the 25th May to JBS you are more than welcome to see what goes on.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve, thanks for info. Where is JBS. I may well be interested in coming, working depending though.


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has remapped their car? I am thinking of having it done. Common figures are 20bhp increase with about 30Nm of torque. The maps work on throttle response and improved driveability, not as though I think the V6 is lacking that. Anyone reckon it would be worth it for 270bhp?
> 
> 
> 
> Its always good to have a little extra power available.
> Im having a map comparisson in a couple of weeks between GIAC and Attack so i should be able to give some comments.
> Marco, if you wanted to come over with me on the 25th May to JBS you are more than welcome to see what goes on.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Steve, thanks for info. Where is JBS. I may well be interested in coming, working depending though.
Click to expand...

JBS is in Chesterfield south of Sheffield, prob a 2.5 hr drive from North Liverpool. If you fancy being a passenger, you are more than welcome.
SteV6


----------



## ELLIOTT

Got my Osir orbit thingy will try fiting it tomorrow [smiley=book2.gif]
Added your Guide to the start page steve.


----------



## ZTG TT

Made a bit of a boo boo a few months ago  ... px ed our pride and joy (modded 225 coupe see sig) for a Touareg V10 Altitude .. really should have got rid of the family bus instead. Wife told me not to sell the TT (all that time and money trips to APS gone ... and she was right) [smiley=bigcry.gif]. Well the Treg has kept me amused since :twisted: ... what a piece of kit ... I have worn out the carpet next to the bed though were I pray every night to the goddess 'Reliability' .... "Please,please,please,please don't go wrong".

Well being TT'less didn't last long, we are now the proud owners of a black TTC V6, manual with red leather, with some really nice mods ... a credit to it's first owners taste, care and attention and it's second owners careful treatment. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]. We only found it by pure chance, and nearly bought it a couple of years back. I'm sure there a few on here who may be able to hazard a guess at which forum member owned it first ... and if he's reading this "she is in very good hands and pretty much as you left her" ...ahhhhh... I'm sure he still has a soft spot for her :roll:

Well I have to be honest I thought that a V6 manual was going to be great after the mapped 225 ... [smiley=gossip.gif] .... well I was completely wrong..... It's @**%[email protected]£* brilliant .  :lol: ... I know the various mods help the driving experience but then the 225 had a few useful mods also. It's just the sound of that V6 coupled with a blueflame 8) , and the ability to just go without waiting for the spool up, granted you don't get the shove in the back like you do with the turbo, acceleration feels much more linear. The 225 was great fun if you were kicking it's backside (circumstances permitting), so got to a point that speeds were creeping up bit by bit. Having now experienced the manual in both models, for everyday enjoyment the V6 ticks all my boxes [smiley=dude.gif].

So 2 vehicles 16 cylinders and 8.2 litres ... does anyone know how much fuel is ... I just close my eyes, stick my fingers in my ears and shout .... la la la la la when I'm anywhere near a fuel pump [smiley=bomb.gif]. Oh and sorry mister Touareg as fun as you are ... if I have to sell one .... your out of here.

Oh nearly forgot could I be added to 'the list' please. :wink:

Cheers


----------



## specky

Add me to the list please !!!!! :mrgreen:

53 plate 04 V6, DSG, 47K miles, mauritious blue, blue nappa leather, bose (not sure about sound qual on it tho  )

Thanks.

SPECKS


----------



## T3RBO

This seems to of turned into a secret sub forum now... do you have coffee mornings and monthly bingo too :lol:


----------



## ZTG TT

T3RBO said:


> This seems to of turned into a secret sub forum now... do you have coffee mornings and monthly bingo too :lol:


 :lol:

Absolutely not ... bingo is too exciting .... coffee is too strong ..... and anyway I am much to busy picking the fluff off of my slippers.


----------



## V6RUL

T3RBO said:


> This seems to of turned into a secret sub forum now... do you have coffee mornings and monthly bingo too :lol:


You back again, this is becoming a regular visit. Are learning that the V6 is a good car.
Seems to be more posts on here about the enjoyment as opposed to Q and As about how to fix this and that, its refreshing isnt it...  
Have you seen a V6 you are interested in PXing your 4 pot for.. :lol: 
SteV6


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Got my Osir orbit thingy will try fiting it tomorrow [smiley=book2.gif]
> Added your Guide to the start page steve.


Good luck Ell, hopefully the guide will get you through. Im still out here so it would be good if you did the pics and tweak the guide if nes. We need to look after our fellow Muskies. Was bored yesterday so i went on a spree at OSIR for a few little body enhancers, i know i shouldnt, think im the equivalent of a woman about shoes. Garage updated and some body pics.
If you need any advice on the Orbit you can drop me an e
pm sent. 
SteV6


----------



## V6RUL

Maybe its about time us V6ers looked through each others garages and gave an honest and unbiased appreciation, as way of score out of 10 and who knows, peeps may end up on the top 20 scores list. 
My garage is updated with mods and pics for peeps to see. Lets see if others can work out how to update their garages. We want to see what youve got and purr over the V6 beauties on here.
SteV6


----------



## ELLIOTT

stevecollier said:


> Maybe its about time us V6ers looked through each others garages and gave an honest and unbiased appreciation, as way of score out of 10 and who knows, peeps may end up on the top 20 scores list.
> My garage is updated with mods and pics for peeps to see. Lets see if others can work out how to update their garages. We want to see what youve got and purr over the V6 beauties on here.
> SteV6


That will be funny if will all rate each other.. We are going to end up taking over the top 10 spot between us :lol: 
Hello again TURBO! You are welcome on these sides  Fancy a coffee/tea? Steve i will take pics and adjust it etc... assuming i can make it work :lol:

Any thing any body feels i should add to the start of this thread please tell me....

Ell


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe its about time us V6ers looked through each others garages and gave an honest and unbiased appreciation, as way of score out of 10 and who knows, peeps may end up on the top 20 scores list.
> My garage is updated with mods and pics for peeps to see. Lets see if others can work out how to update their garages. We want to see what youve got and purr over the V6 beauties on here.
> SteV6
> 
> 
> 
> That will be funny if will all rate each other.. We are going to end up taking over the top 10 spot between us :lol:
> Hello again TURBO! You are welcome on these sides  Fancy a coffee/tea? Steve i will take pics and adjust it etc... assuming i can make it work :lol:
> 
> Any thing any body feels i should add to the start of this thread please tell me....
> 
> Ell
Click to expand...

OOps, forgot. Test the sucker out with a 12 volt supply bearing in mind to be carefull.
You could take the ashtray out first to test the loom and Orbit lights.. :roll: 
SteV6


----------



## ELLIOTT

All fitted! Have taken plenty of pics to finalise the guide. Looks bloody great 8)


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> All fitted! Have taken plenty of pics to finalise the guide. Looks bloody great 8)


You did well. It took 2.5 hours to fit mine cos of the lack of install info for the DSG.
Bet you cant wait for night to fall. Its a groovy little mod, i must admit.
Jacqom next when he is ready.
SteV6


----------



## ELLIOTT

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> All fitted! Have taken plenty of pics to finalise the guide. Looks bloody great 8)
> 
> 
> 
> You did well. It took 2.5 hours to fit mine cos of the lack of install info for the DSG.
> Bet you cant wait for night to fall. Its a groovy little mod, i must admit.
> Jacqom next when he is ready.
> SteV6
Click to expand...

It is a fiddly little bugger to work out [smiley=book2.gif] Your guide helped alot, Hope you dont mind stealing your guide and adding my pictures to make a new thread, I will call it the Orbit how 2 by Steve and Ell 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Night pics tonight, i bet. 
Change what you need to, to allow V6ers to do the install with ease.
OSIR Orbit install, by the Muskateers.
SteV6


----------



## ELLIOTT

The new Osir Orbit DSG guide is complete people, Thanks go to SteveC for Supplying the how 2 and i suppose i took some pics :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=173784


----------



## ELLIOTT

Also fitted LED reverse light and LED fog light 8)

























End of page 58 for new Osir Orbit DSG guide!


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> The new Osir Orbit DSG guide is complete people, Thanks go to SteveC for Supplying the how 2 and i suppose i took some pics :roll:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=173784


I believe Naresh was first to fit the Orbit in V6 SRSs TT so i cannot take any credit for that.
All i can say is it should come with fitting instructions in the first place, but hey, it made it more of a challenge to do.
Naresh did give me one or two tips along the way and 1 bum steer about the gear knob coming off, which it doesnt.
I can only see a few pics of Elliots camera work, but from what i can see, it all looks... 8) 
Cheers Ell, one for the archives.

Ell, where did you get the LEDs from and are they both the same, and the fog rellies on the lens colour to make it red.
Oh. Where is the write up and pics to do. Not everybody is as good as you and we all need help at times.
All for one and one for all.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

They are 24 LED reverse and brake light lamps they both are clear to look at so you can not see them behind my rear lights they are about 8 pounds for 2 off ebay.... Just pull rear light clusters out and swap them over,I needed the red one to shine through my clear dot on the drivers side but most people will just need the 2 reverse ones.


----------



## ZTG TT

Just to clarify I am correct in thinking if the tyres are worn more in the centre the tyre pressures are to high :?:

Could anyone give me an idea of correct pressures for 19's on the V6.

Cheers ZTG


----------



## ELLIOTT

Yes they are over inflated not sure on the correct pressure though?


----------



## CHADTT

Please can someone sort out the search facility to allow 'V6' or 3.2. :x


----------



## ELLIOTT

That is kind of why this thread got started, Could not find much about the V6 [smiley=book2.gif] Hopefully after some time we will have some decent info on here


----------



## GerryAttrick

Maybe the Mods would consider a request for a separate forum for the V6- Mk 1 & 2. It would save every reference sitting under this Subject Heading and make it easier to find "stuff" specific to the V6 8)


----------



## jaqcom

Not sure if this is posting guys,but im stuck in Cyprus due to Ash lol .........just in case youve misssd me


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Not sure if this is posting guys,but im stuck in Cyprus due to Ash lol .........just in case youve misssd me


We got it mate. At least your in a nice place. Im stuck in camel land till next Monday so hopefully it will be ok by then.
Ell will look after Tango and fit your Orbit whilst your enjoying yourself for a few more days if he can find the keys.
Weve both got them fitted.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Was wondering why you were so quiet! :lol: Enjoy it out there...


----------



## ELLIOTT

The guys on the R32 forum are having a rolling road day at awesome this saturday i believe... Will be intresting to see what power these cars make with what mods! I think some are running the "new" VVT Attack software from JBS. See if JBS's claims ring true? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> Not sure if this is posting guys,but im stuck in Cyprus due to Ash lol .........just in case youve misssd me


Welcome back! I am in Gatwick ready to fly home after a day in hung London!

Saw two TTs in the parking lot...


----------



## wallstreet

I am gutted that I will not be able to use my free 1,400 USD tickets to the redcross ball in Geneva & importantly will not be able to show my TT at the same venue as the Auto Geneva show for Audi's 30 year anniversary this weekend!!!

Here read the text I hot today (thanks to GFs birthday, we are away to the black forest)!!! 
//
Hello my name is Pedro Costa, president of the Club Audi Sport Switzerland. As you have probably seen we will be at Geneva Palexpo this weekend for an incredible show with 15,000 visitors. Would you like to join the exhibition and present your TT 3.2? If interested please call me. Txs again and see you soon. www.audisport.ch //


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> The guys on the R32 forum are having a rolling road day at awesome this saturday i believe... Will be intresting to see what power these cars make with what mods! I think some are running the "new" VVT Attack software from JBS. See if JBS's claims ring true? [smiley=gossip.gif]


Interesting, im going to JBS on Tuesday to compare the GIAC against Attack if anyone is interested in coming over.
Steve


----------



## GerryAttrick

An update on the problems with my '03 V6.

As I mentioned I have had the engine light on - diagnosed as an 02 sensor originally. After replacement of 2 sensors and a reset it keeps lighting up again! Its under warranty still and has been to the original sales outlet (VW service) twice. They can't find the problem.

it then went to an Audi service Department who said 02 sensor OK and to run it at "4000rpm to get CAT hot"!!!! Reset light but it came on 2 kms later.

Next taken to another Audi Service Centre - said to be "The experts" who also handle Ferraris etc.

They said it was over heating and replaced the fan!!! Reset service light...2kms later service light lit up!!!Thanks god I never paid the bill - it was >$1k

Now it goes to Audi NZ to see if they can sort this problem as nothing shows up on any diagnostic runs. I have passed on the information given to me by guys on this forum and presume they have acted on it :?

This is starting to be a bit of a worry now and I don't hold much hope that they will be able to sort the ABS braking problem if they can't sort this one. The car is still pulsing the lefthand front brake on a hard right corner under power - it does not do it on a left hand corner. IT can be bad enough to almost pull the wheel from my grip.

My wife is now making noises about swapping it for an S3 but would rather they sort this so we can keep it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

GerryAttrick said:


> An update on the problems with my '03 V6.
> 
> As I mentioned I have had the engine light on - diagnosed as an 02 sensor originally. After replacement of 2 sensors and a reset it keeps lighting up again! Its under warranty still and has been to the original sales outlet (VW service) twice. They can't find the problem.
> 
> it then went to an Audi service Department who said 02 sensor OK and to run it at "4000rpm to get CAT hot"!!!! Reset light but it came on 2 kms later.
> 
> Next taken to another Audi Service Centre - said to be "The experts" who also handle Ferraris etc.
> 
> They said it was over heating and replaced the fan!!! Reset service light...2kms later service light lit up!!!Thanks god I never paid the bill - it was >$1k
> 
> Now it goes to Audi NZ to see if they can sort this problem as nothing shows up on any diagnostic runs. I have passed on the information given to me by guys on this forum and presume they have acted on it :?
> 
> This is starting to be a bit of a worry now and I don't hold much hope that they will be able to sort the ABS braking problem if they can't sort this one. The car is still pulsing the lefthand front brake on a hard right corner under power - it does not do it on a left hand corner. IT can be bad enough to almost pull the wheel from my grip.
> 
> My wife is now making noises about swapping it for an S3 but would rather they sort this so we can keep it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sounds to me like youve got a wheel bearing type problem. PM Tony Rigby, i think he has had an issue like this. He is very good even tough he is a 1.8er..  
SteV6


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Sounds to me like youve got a wheel bearing type problem. PM Tony Rigby, i think he has had an issue like this. He is very good even tough he is a 1.8er..
> SteV6


Could it be two problems?

1, the DIS is wrong

2. Abs issues, strip it out to source problems

Have you tried talking to 4rings Dean there is an ex Audi tech, worth a try -although you don't live in the UK some other advice. It's hard for others to guess the woes. Often I find independents with more expertise as older TTs here rarely get fixed at Audi who deal with new cars usually.


----------



## GerryAttrick

Thanks Steve & Wall Street,

Audi NZ suspect the MAF and are looking at it today. I already told the various Service departments that this *may* be the problem but it looks like they felt I was talking out of my ar$e 

They have also been asked to look at the front wheel/brake problem but I can work around that for the moment and maybe even have a look at the wheel bearings/ ABS myself. Financially it is not an issue as the vehicle is under warranty and I have also taken out a 3 year mechanical cover. :lol:

To be fair the dealer is a VW specialist and not as familiar with the Audi despite the common heritage. They have always been willing to come to the party and provided loan vehicles without question. I'll also contact 4rings Dean & Tony Rigby as you suggest.

I am a firm believer in the knowledge and help that comes from forums such as this and they are always my first port of call in cases like this...long may it continue.

Thanks a lot guys and I'll keep you updated :-*


----------



## T3RBO

I have an answer but will keep it to myself as this is a specific V6 discussion only thread :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

T3RBO said:


> I have an answer but will keep it to myself as this is a specific V6 discussion only thread


Some stalk the turbo meister! You tease!


----------



## GerryAttrick

T3RBO said:


> I have an answer but will keep it to myself as this is a specific V6 discussion only thread :lol:


Speak up...Nothing makes V6 owners cringe 

If you have any idea that help my problems I'll be in your debt (but unless you come to NZ will never be paid)


----------



## Hallyfella

GerryAttrick said:


> An update on the problems with my '03 V6.
> 
> As I mentioned I have had the engine light on - diagnosed as an 02 sensor originally. After replacement of 2 sensors and a reset it keeps lighting up again! Its under warranty still and has been to the original sales outlet (VW service) twice. They can't find the problem.
> 
> it then went to an Audi service Department who said 02 sensor OK and to run it at "4000rpm to get CAT hot"!!!! Reset light but it came on 2 kms later.
> 
> Next taken to another Audi Service Centre - said to be "The experts" who also handle Ferraris etc.
> 
> They said it was over heating and replaced the fan!!! Reset service light...2kms later service light lit up!!!Thanks god I never paid the bill - it was >$1k
> 
> Now it goes to Audi NZ to see if they can sort this problem as nothing shows up on any diagnostic runs. I have passed on the information given to me by guys on this forum and presume they have acted on it :?
> 
> This is starting to be a bit of a worry now and I don't hold much hope that they will be able to sort the ABS braking problem if they can't sort this one. The car is still pulsing the lefthand front brake on a hard right corner under power - it does not do it on a left hand corner. IT can be bad enough to almost pull the wheel from my grip.
> 
> My wife is now making noises about swapping it for an S3 but would rather they sort this so we can keep it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Ask them to check for water ingress in the wiring from the O2 sensor back up the loom to the ECU. Mine had this issue and after having all 4 sensors replaced i had them hard wired to the loom , this sorted the problem . 
Just a thought . :wink:


----------



## GerryAttrick

Have already passed that on from another source, as well as checking the connectors under the car. Normally I'd check this stuff myself but have not had much access to it over the last 2 weeks 

Thats one of the reasons why I intend to have a look at the front wheel/brake issue myself if its not fixed when I get it back from Audi NZ.

Its always hard to know if they have taken any of my suggestions seriously. If it does turn out to the MAF that is causing the CEL I don't know whether I'll be glad (because its fixed) or peeved (because I suggested it and they chose to ignore it).

Oh well at least I got a new fan fitted free of charge and at least 2 new 02 sensors. By the time its finished it will be like a new car

BTW StV6 what is the list name for Tony Rigby - I found 4 rings Dean but am having trouble with Tony


----------



## V6RUL

GerryAttrick said:


> Have already passed that on from another source, as well as checking the connectors under the car. Normally I'd check this stuff myself but have not had much access to it over the last 2 weeks
> 
> Thats one of the reasons why I intend to have a look at the front wheel/brake issue myself if its not fixed when I get it back from Audi NZ.
> 
> Its always hard to know if they have taken any of my suggestions seriously. If it does turn out to the MAF that is causing the CEL I don't know whether I'll be glad (because its fixed) or peeved (because I suggested it and they chose to ignore it).
> 
> Oh well at least I got a new fan fitted free of charge and at least 2 new 02 sensors. By the time its finished it will be like a new car
> 
> BTW StV6 what is the list name for Tony Rigby - I found 4 rings Dean but am having trouble with Tony


This is the pm thread to Tony..
ucp.php?i=pm&mode=compose&u=25539
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

T3RBO said:


> I have an answer but will keep it to myself as this is a specific V6 discussion only thread :lol:


Dont you feel like one of the boys now?
Its time to spill the beans about why you cruise this side of the world... :roll: 
SteV6


----------



## GerryAttrick

[quoteThis is the pm thread to Tony..
ucp.php?i=pm&mode=compose&u=25539
Steve[/quote]

Thanks Steve - have pm'd him.


----------



## V6RUL

Build thread updated, issue 8 now..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=167249&p=1701946&sid=7b96a5c111fc65746ec27a56130dee50#p1701946
Steve


----------



## JohnPinchin

Hi all,

Just bought an 03 model - it's just awesome 

As soon as the road clear up and the sun cool off I'll take it for a good long drive :lol:

I'm scared witless the DSG is going to die in the near future but hopefully it'll last a good while...

now to join the ttoc and look for a good local indie to maintain it.


----------



## V6RUL

JohnPinchin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just bought an 03 model - it's just awesome
> 
> As soon as the road clear up and the sun cool off I'll take it for a good long drive :lol:
> 
> I'm scared witless the DSG is going to die in the near future but hopefully it'll last a good while...
> 
> now to join the ttoc and look for a good local indie to maintain it.


Welcome John, glad to have you aboard.
You must post up some pics and the spec your running, where are you based mate?
Steve


----------



## JohnPinchin

Thanks Steve - it's totally standard at the moment (including curbed wheels and a big scratch on on the rear wing.

It's done 69k and has full history so touch wood everything will be fine 

I'm just on the edge of Hull, there's a couple of locals guys i've used for vw's in the past so I'm hoping they are still going...and I'm looking out for other local owners and see if there are any meets planned.


----------



## jaqcom

Welcome John,
I'm not a million miles away and my second home is Castle Hill ...........lol


----------



## mikeat45

Welcome John
well youve bought the best TT!!, did you buy the best colour?? :lol: .......................im off :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

mikeat45 said:


> Welcome John
> well youve bought the best TT!!, did you buy the best colour?? :lol: .......................im off :lol: :lol:


I think its a pity Audi used so many colour schemes for the V6. Now if they would have had just 1 special colour like papaya
or a 4 pearl white, that to me would have set us above the rest even mre. What would those 1.8ers do then, book themselves in for resprays... :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Hi John Welcome to the V6 club 8) Steve there was a post the other day with a 1.8er asking if V6 springs would fit, They are after off road suspension now.....


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Hi John Welcome to the V6 club 8) Steve there was a post the other day with a 1.8er asking if V6 springs would fit, They are after off road suspension now.....


They want to go up in the world.
Made any decisions lately?
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Just as hot here Steve, have just come inside its nearly G&T time am in holiday mood 8) .......and Elliott when is your beast roadworthy....


----------



## ELLIOTT

Thinking of coilovers this month 8) So we will see how that goes.... One step at a time for me :lol:
Should be on the road end of this week hopefully... I am off to get some Beers now that is a good decision!


----------



## jaqcom

Good man, hope to see you soon.......
I'll buy you one........


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Just as hot here Steve, have just come inside its nearly G&T time am in holiday mood 8) .......and Elliott when is your beast roadworthy....


Its only 47C here. A G&T wouldnt last five minutes. Im in holiday mood as i finish work today and fly home tommorrow..  
Evolution post on here in ten minutes.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Well, my Beloved TT has gone through some evolutionary changes over the last two years of ownership and i only started changing her over the last 12 months. My garage has been updated with all the changes if you care to see.
This post is only concerned with the outside of my baby. 
She needs a respray now, but clever camera angles dont show it.
Standard. Before the modding started..








Standard V6 suspension with A8 polished rims..








PI 25mm lowering springs, spoiler off..








New wheels, 20mm spacers, Eibach adjustable suspension front and back incl Tarrox 10 pots and discs, debadged..








SteV6


----------



## jaqcom

She looks good Steve, like the dark wheels.........hope you have safe flight home at least no ash worries now the 'rules' have changed..........and then let the fun begin  
On a serious note, I do hope the excitement doesnt bring the worst out in the trip, one incident would spoil it for all, Gosh I do hate been sensible... :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> She looks good Steve, like the dark wheels.........hope you have safe flight home at least no ash worries now the 'rules' have changed..........and then let the fun begin
> On a serious note, I do hope the excitement doesnt bring the worst out in the trip, one incident would spoil it for all, Gosh I do hate been sensible... :roll:


The wheels are a 4 pearl Anthracite and go from silver in bright daylight to blue then black at night.
Talking of sensible, i hope your being careful if you are driving.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Steve your having VVT Attack software on tuesday??? Are you having it rolling roaded elsewere other than JBS The R32 rolling road day was yesterday but no one is commenting on this supposidly "New" software... Would be good to see before and afters on your liquid too.....


----------



## jaqcom

Yes, too much at stake Steve, there is time and place for the odd squirt :roll: ..........anybody with any race knowledge knows 'a race is never won in the first corner' the problem lies in making sure everyone knows its NOT a race.
It will be a fantastic trip ,we will meet up with previous trip gangs and many new faces to names, buts its taken many months and effort to organise | just hope good sense prevails........
Having Tango detailed on wednesday, keep in touch re graphic position :wink:


----------



## ELLIOTT

You having in pro detailed Jaq? (Machine polished)


----------



## jaqcom

Yes.......paint correction the whole do-lally....., chap who comes to our Piston heads meets at our Local (2nd tuesday of month @ Jenny Wren Susworth )
www.exoticdetail.co.uk

Spent alot on the Tango recently, so thought she ought to look at her best ........ 8)


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Steve your having VVT Attack software on tuesday??? Are you having it rolling roaded elsewere other than JBS The R32 rolling road day was yesterday but no one is commenting on this supposidly "New" software... Would be good to see before and afters on your liquid too.....


Up to now im still going, by myself [smiley=bigcry.gif] Im going to do some Liquid data runs before and log some results of the GIAC data. Ive asked JBS to do a RR before and after but ive had no feedback, maybe they have lost my e-mail :roll: if i dont get improvements withe Attack i want my GIAC back on, thats if i get it reflashed with the Attack. Im going a long way to try this out but it doesnt mean im going to buy whatever is on offer.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Hi Musketeers,
Tango's going in for rear damper adjustment tommorrow, (tadge firmer)..........to compensate for 'mars' bars and 'Joys overnight' bag  
Plus final checks...........ready for scub up on wednesday. 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT

How is the VVT map Steve? any improvement on the liquid????


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> How is the VVT map Steve? any improvement on the liquid????


pmd


----------



## Marco34

I'd forgotten it was this Tuesday you were going Steve. Did you get anywhere in Sheffield?


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> I'd forgotten it was this Tuesday you were going Steve. Did you get anywhere in Sheffield?


PMd


----------



## wallstreet

Have the boys started the road trip?

SteveC I am loyal indeed to the GF, just don't thing I can get the nurturing from the boys otherwise I would have joined!!!

Germany is wonderful but has just started as of today to become rather Wet!! I hope you chaps have better weather, it's been warm in the black forest.. An absolute pleasure to drive the TT, the autobahn was amazing but at around 220kph I felt I needed better suspension as it became bouncy when the road changed surface heights!! Otherwise super pleased!!! Not had the guts to check the limit!!!


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Have the boys started the road trip?
> 
> SteveC I am loyal indeed to the GF, just don't thing I can get the nurturing from the boys otherwise I would have joined!!!
> 
> Germany is wonderful but has just started as of today to become rather Wet!! I hope you chaps have better weather, it's been warm in the black forest.. An absolute pleasure to drive the TT, the autobahn was amazing but at around 220kph I felt I needed better suspension as it became bouncy when the road changed surface heights!! Otherwise super pleased!!! Not had the guts to check the limit!!!


Hi Niaz, we are setting off in the next hour to start meeting others...    
I will have to wait before i try the limits of mine, de restricted, untill i get a little something fitted to the back end..  
Steve


----------



## percy25

New TT owner since Apr 2010.
2004 3.2 V6 DSG Roadster in Avus silver, with black hood and black leather interior. 18000 miles


----------



## robokn

Welcome to the mad house :lol: :lol:


----------



## mikeat45

welcome to the V6 thread/list....Mike


----------



## wallstreet

percy25 said:


> New TT owner since Apr 2010.
> 2004 3.2 V6 DSG Roadster in Avus silver, with black hood and black leather interior. 18000 miles


We welcome you with open arms, enjoy the best site & foremost TT that brings us temptations smile!!


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Hi Niaz, we are setting off in the next hour to start meeting others...
> I will have to wait before i try the limits of mine, de restricted, untill i get a little something fitted to the back end..
> Steve


Steve et al

Drive safely, after 3 days using German autobahns I had such amazing limitless speed fun!! I reached 225-245kph, I was able to go even faster but was not comfortable with the bouncy roads & traffic. People know how to drive fast, fact: there are less accidents here vs the UK.

Have a brilliant trip and look fwd to hear from you.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Fitted my new intake hose! I believe no other V6 has one...... Specialy made by SFS hoses, a bit of jiggery pokery and it all went in ok... Pictures to follow 8)

Enjoy the Italy trip people have fun a stay safe.

Ell


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> Fitted my new intake hose! I believe no other V6 has one...... Specialy made by SFS hoses, a bit of jiggery pokery and it all went in ok... Pictures to follow
> 
> Enjoy the Italy trip people have fun a stay safe.
> 
> Ell


Really & what makes this better? Carbon fibre, look fwd to piccies!


----------



## jeff0000

Obviously not fitted with H&R ARB`s , Bilstein suspension, defcons etc


----------



## ELLIOTT

Sorry for the poor quality images just taken them in the dark! My new intake hose , complete with even more sucking noise!


----------



## T3RBO

Looks good mate


----------



## ELLIOTT

Why thank you kind Sir!


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> Why thank you kind Sir!


Doubly good! Nice choice! Could eat out of that engine bay so crispy clean!!


----------



## markojay

Hi can i be added? got my 3.2 v6 DSG today its Missano red, black leather. Plan to do some mods soon!


----------



## SAJ77

markojay said:


> Hi can i be added? got my 3.2 v6 DSG today its Missano red, black leather. Plan to do some mods soon!


Welcome to the club...good choice 8) :evil: 

PS. We need photos!! :wink:

Saj


----------



## bluey32

Hi Elliott, looks great, were did you get it from i have just tried there website and they only have the full kit.


----------



## ELLIOTT

They do not make this hose it was a one off special order...... The hoses listed on their site are coolant hoses, I just sent off my intake hose and they made a copy of it  They would make a template for this engine if more people were intrested....


----------



## GerryAttrick

An update on our ongoing CEL problem. The car has now been at Audi NZ for 2 weeks and they are still trying to find out what is causing the light to come on. So far we have had new 02 sensors, new fan, Audi thought it might have been the MAF before they saw the car but as its still there I guess its not that either. :?

Currently we have a 2010 VW TSI as a loan car so things are not too bad but it will be nice to get the TT back...if we do 

Maybe they will decide to give us a new car and cut their losses :lol: Yeah Right!!

Watch this space.


----------



## markojay

Some pics.....

Oh and just ordered a powertec induction kit


----------



## wallstreet

markojay what a beautiful car mate... welcome to the list...

To my V6 buds, any light you can all shed on my post ref Brakes for the front http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=175663


----------



## V6RUL

Stevies back...


----------



## markojay

Thanks. Just bought the car on Saturday and im lovin it!!


----------



## wallstreet

GerryAttrick said:


> An update on our ongoing CEL problem. The car has now been at Audi NZ for 2 weeks and they are still trying to find out what is causing the light to come on. So far we have had new 02 sensors, new fan, Audi thought it might have been the MAF before they saw the car but as its still there I guess its not that either. :?
> 
> Currently we have a 2010 VW TSI as a loan car so things are not too bad but it will be nice to get the TT back...if we do
> 
> Maybe they will decide to give us a new car and cut their losses :lol: Yeah Right!!
> 
> Watch this space.


Give it time....dont grow too old whilst waiting... be glad they are still working on it hard... so well done..


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Stevies back...


Tell us about the trip chappie... did you kill a lot of bugs on the Autobahn like I did...  The autobahn has steered me to now fish for the suspension upgrade, I think the BILSTEIN B16 PSS9/PSS10 is what I shall go for, if I can get it the ride control.... http://www.bilstein.de/products/electronics-suspensions/bilstein-ridecontrolr.html?int=1 the roads were not perfect going through the black forest at limitless speeds... legally!! I didnt want to go over 245mph as the roll was unerving.. I would like to upgrade the suspension it will make it roll less and feel better at high speeds...


----------



## ELLIOTT

Welcome back Steve how was the trip?


----------



## markojay

Hi just recieved my Powertec SL1000 induction kit for my 3.2V6 but didnt come with any instructions just wandering where the brackets for the heat shield etc go ? has anyone got any pics of theirs so i can get a better idea of how to fit it? any help or advice would be greatly appreciated cheers!!


----------



## jaqcom

I'll take some pics in the morning for you Mark.............. :wink:


----------



## markojay

That ll be brilliant thanks!


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> Welcome back Steve how was the trip?


There will be pics and vids posted as an ongoing process on the Italia posting, all i can say is. You missed out bigtime, speed, power, TUNNELS and a great bunch of lads and lasses.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Steve how was the trip?
> 
> 
> 
> There will be pics and vids posted as an ongoing process on the Italia posting, all i can say is. You missed out bigtime, speed, power, TUNNELS and a great bunch of lads and lasses.
> Steve
Click to expand...

AlpineITTAlia? I only saw 5 cars on that post... which one is it?


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Steve how was the trip?
> 
> 
> 
> There will be pics and vids posted as an ongoing process on the Italia posting, all i can say is. You missed out bigtime, speed, power, TUNNELS and a great bunch of lads and lasses.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AlpineITTAlia? I only saw 5 cars on that post... which one is it?
Click to expand...

There wre about 50 cars in total counting all the Europeans that joined up. The last 10 pages are post event relatd..
viewtopic.php?f=54&t=138985
I dont think the V6 boys disgraced ourselves at all and left many a 4 pot in the rear viw mirror. We had less probs and just turned the key and off we went apart from the faffers who were constantly cleaning. Dirty is good.
Fab time all round.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Phenomenal!!!

Enjoyed the pictures, really impressed by the turn-out, sounds like you boys had a lot of fun... also pleasure to hear that the V6 boys did not let their side down.. !  Still not seen your pic SteveC, thought I saw your car but Harks seems to show up along with sTTranger's mostly...


----------



## brijon

Hi to everybody , could you please add me to the list , i have a 54 plate 24k 3.2 V6 dsg mauritius blue tt . My only alterations/upgrades as yet are painting the calipers red and adding decals and adding the mad racing paddles . I posted on the general mk1 forum but was directed here as i asked about recommendations for worthwhile upgrades . Is it worth re-mapping what is to be gained etc if so where would you guys/girls recommend i'm in sw uk [ devon] . Is there an induction kit or panel air filter that is worthwhile , what are the benefits of these . Are there any simple upgrades or not so simple that are deemed a must . I have only had the car a month but am eager to gain any knowledge about these great cars anybody is willing to share , many thanks Brian [ member No 01896 of TTOC ]


----------



## wallstreet

Welcome mate!


----------



## V6RUL

brijon said:


> Hi to everybody , could you please add me to the list , i have a 54 plate 24k 3.2 V6 dsg mauritius blue tt . My only alterations/upgrades as yet are painting the calipers red and adding decals and adding the mad racing paddles . I posted on the general mk1 forum but was directed here as i asked about recommendations for worthwhile upgrades . Is it worth re-mapping what is to be gained etc if so where would you guys/girls recommend i'm in sw uk [ devon] . Is there an induction kit or panel air filter that is worthwhile , what are the benefits of these . Are there any simple upgrades or not so simple that are deemed a must . I have only had the car a month but am eager to gain any knowledge about these great cars anybody is willing to share , many thanks Brian [ member No 01896 of TTOC ]


Welcome onboard.
I believe Regal is your closest mapper. 
A map will gt you 10 to 15 BHP.
Add an induction kit and it will give you a coupl more.
Its the midrange that is improved so dont be worried about numbers.
Suspension can easily be improved as the OEM ride is very soft and corners are amazing with coilies fitted.
Steve


----------



## brijon

thanks wallstreet, thanks steve your advice was recommended on the mk1 forum thanks for your help , is there a particular induction kit you would recommend ?


----------



## V6RUL

brijon said:


> thanks wallstreet, thanks steve your advice was recommended on the mk1 forum thanks for your help , is there a particular induction kit you would recommend ?


Depends on your budget..
WAK box is free and gives you sound *
Green stuff panel filter £50 ** 
BMC CDA is about 200 ****
Pipercross twist and K&N 57i relocation is about £350 with the battery box delete and electic terminal box relocated, homemade bracket rqd to refit trim cover ****
Steve


----------



## brijon

hi steve sorry to be a pain is the Powertec SL1000 Induction Kit TT 3.2 V6 any good ?


----------



## V6RUL

brijon said:


> hi steve sorry to be a pain is the Powertec SL1000 Induction Kit TT 3.2 V6 any good ?


sorry mate. No experience of that kit myself but looks ok for the price of 129.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> sorry mate. No experience of that kit myself but looks ok for the price of 129.
> Steve


It brings noise.

By itself in theory not much else, the BMC is highly rated with a cold feed to it, may add best value.

NA cars thrive on cold air oxygen.

Do your research. What's your long range plan.

Elliot I think has the powertec, jaqcom may have the bmc or the other way around.

Don't expect to hear much change. With a full catback, exhaust manifold, superflow cats like Steve you will get better power .... Add a remap and that's where you should feel a wee change...

However decide budget & strategy.

We r here to assist.


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Depends on your budget..
> WAK box is free and gives you sound *
> Green stuff panel filter £50 **
> BMC CDA is about 200 ****
> Pipercross twist and K&N 57i relocation is about £350 with the battery box delete and electic terminal box relocated, homemade bracket rqd to refit trim cover ****
> Steve


Sorry to add, but for NA cars the WakBox doesn't work!! It's for the 1.8T boys.... Not for us. For noise sure it will...

1. Think cold air
2. A cold feed
3. Enclosed area to stop hot engine air feeding into the system.

NA cars need above.


----------



## V6RUL

You cant get a better cold air feed than this and it goes directly into the front scoop with a K&N 57i on the end..








On the move i am running 5C above ambient.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> You cant get a better cold air feed than this and it goes directly into the front scoop with a K&N 57i on the end..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the move i am running 5C above ambient.
> Steve


Now that's beautiful!


----------



## jaqcom

I have a powerTech, and I feel it sharpens breathing up and allows cold air feed.........

Link to images........ http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/life_and_times


----------



## MrHooky

Question for you V6 ers on 'debadging'&#8230;

Who's done it, who hasn't, and give your reasons please.

Personally I'm torn. I see the 3.2 as a 'status' thing. Call me childish but I like the big number being there. I think I'd leave the audi rings there although think it could look a bit neater if I was to remove the TT and 3.2/quattro from either side.

How many share this opinion.

I'm not asking the 1.8 folks as they don't have the 3.2 badge - I see that as the hardest bit too remove!


----------



## GEM

*REMOVE THE 3.2 BADGE FROM A* *V6* *?  ...HOW VERY DARE YOU?* :wink: 
John.


----------



## cowboybebop

Wash your mouth out with soap and water mr Hooky


----------



## MrHooky

cowboybebop said:


> Wash your mouth out with soap and water mr Hooky


Just returned from gargling some fairy liquid&#8230;

Don't know what came over me. Apologies to all those I have offended...


----------



## cowboybebop

LOL :wink:

Nice to know you have seen the light :roll:


----------



## Marco34

MrHooky said:


> cowboybebop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wash your mouth out with soap and water mr Hooky
> 
> 
> 
> Just returned from gargling some fairy liquid&#8230;
> 
> Don't know what came over me. Apologies to all those I have offended...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: It's warm and it's Friday, so it's a let off. 

I can see why........ NO not for me. I like to see the TT badge, the four rings and I love the 3.2 quattro on the back. Debadging isn't for me. Some cars do look good without it, a black car does. It's a 1.8 ers mod. With a rear valance it could be a V6! maybe that's why.. oh no silly me, the 1.8 ers would rather have that than the V6. My turn for soap gargling.. :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella

Im badgeless at the moment due to having the rear end fettled with some new paint. It gives the rear a wider stance and looks smoother but i will be re fitting my shiny badges once ive given the rear a good ol waxing . 
Dont want people thinking im driving just a 225 !!! would i :roll:


----------



## Marco34

the stig said:


> Dont want people thinking im driving just a 225 !!! would i :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

Mine came without the 3.2, just quattro & TT.

I was told it was optioned not to have it on - is this blasphemy? - is my TTOC 1800 number further sign of blasphemy? Or is it reverse psychology?

Lol


----------



## V6RUL

Im badgless on the back due to a respray. I dont think i would qualify to put a 3.2 badge back on, but Audi do a 3.3. I am looking at lowering my ccompression.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Took the Audi rings off as they were getting grubby.............










Spot the snow on Stevio.............


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> Took the Audi rings off as they were getting grubby.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot the snow on Stevio.............


Is that your car? Nice. Why a single stripe I like two.


----------



## T3RBO

Badge snobbery at it's finest


----------



## MrHooky

jaqcom said:


> Took the Audi rings off as they were getting grubby.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot the snow on Stevio.............


jaqcom - I saw a papaya V6 with dark alloys similar to yours although with a QS style black roof in Birmingham this week. I thought it looked pretty good - and contrasted well with the orange. You ever considered?!

PS your door's not shut properly...


----------



## brijon

Please does anyone have any pics of the BMC CDA fitted to the 3.2 v6 ?, is there a seperate cold air feed or is that the connection on the end that appears to go down through the inner wing ?


----------



## wallstreet

brijon said:


> Please does anyone have any pics of the BMC CDA fitted to the 3.2 v6 ?, is there a seperate cold air feed or is that the connection on the end that appears to go down through the inner wing ?


Go back on this a number of pages, someones engine with it...


----------



## jaqcom

MrHooky said:


> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took the Audi rings off as they were getting grubby.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot the snow on Stevio.............
> 
> 
> 
> jaqcom - I saw a papaya V6 with dark alloys similar to yours although with a QS style black roof in Birmingham this week. I thought it looked pretty good - and contrasted well with the orange. You ever considered?!
> 
> PS your door's not shut properly...
Click to expand...

Yes MrHooky,
We were discussing the black/carbon roof issue , (centre section betwen rails) and a few said it would look OK, I only put stripe on for trip (Steve did too ) and I actually think it looks good, lowering the aspect..........although don't want it to look 'chavy'.
I'm going to leave it on for a little ........... 8)

P.S. The door open as only quick stop and it was B***** cold so photo quick and back on the road........


----------



## wallstreet

I saw a black TT, with two stripes like yours... It looked great, the stripes were in a dark grey. Not chavy at all. I didn't see too many of SyeveCs piccies, yours plenty !


----------



## bluey32

Hi guys wondering if you can help :? , when we go over a bumpy road or uneven surface something in the back left rattles. it doesn't happen on normal road or going over speed bumps. its not a drop link or anything that i can see is loose.

Any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## wallstreet

bluey32 said:


> Hi guys wondering if you can help , when we go over a bumpy road or uneven surface something in the back left rattles. it doesn't happen on normal road or going over speed bumps. its not a drop link or anything that i can see is loose.
> 
> Any ideas would be helpful.


Is it metal on metal, can I suggest you put your seats down in the rear. This will possibly let you hear what it could be. From boot area or from under the left or right tyre.

Sometimes if you don't put the rear seats back firmly it could be that. Let us know how you go on.


----------



## Hallyfella

Have you got a 6 disc changer ? could be that rattling around in the side pod !


----------



## wallstreet

the stig said:


> Have you got a 6 disc changer ? could be that rattling around in the side pod !


Almost too obvious.

Maybe a snake?

Seriously, do a turn and have the mrs or mr outside listening. Then drive off faster than a bat from hell then see what he she does...


----------



## ELLIOTT

brijon said:


> Please does anyone have any pics of the BMC CDA fitted to the 3.2 v6 ?, is there a seperate cold air feed or is that the connection on the end that appears to go down through the inner wing ?


Pm sent to you!

Jaqcom your cars looking nice 8)


----------



## wallstreet

I plan to come back to England for a short trip. TT full service tlc new parts

When: July 12+ flexible

Be nice to arrange a V6 brigade meeting.

Mike where are you based mate?

Where are the most V6s

SteveC
JAQCOM
Elliot

Location: ?

I am taking a short holiday so can be flexible if you folks have an idea.

Regards

Niaz


----------



## ELLIOTT

wallstreet said:


> I plan to come back to England for a short trip. TT full service tlc new parts
> 
> When: July 12+ flexible
> 
> Be nice to arrange a V6 brigade meeting.
> 
> Mike where are you based mate?
> 
> Where are the most V6s
> 
> SteveC
> JAQCOM
> Elliot NOTTINGHAM
> 
> Location: ?
> 
> I am taking a short holiday so can be flexible if you folks have an idea.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Niaz


----------



## bluey32

Hi guys, it sounds like metal on metal, its not the cd changer. i pulled that out and no difference. it sounds like it coming from in front of the back left wheel not inside the arch more under the back seat but i no its under the car because it louder with the windows down but like i said i can't see anything loose.


----------



## ELLIOTT

could the alarm siren have come off its mounting and be bouncing around..... Or the ballast weight may be loose?


----------



## bluey32

The alarm siren ?, is there any way i could see this by just looking under the car or is it a ramp job. and is the ballast weight not in the bumper.


----------



## bluey32

Also has any one had that jbs vvt remap yet i have looked into it and it seems quite good coz even 30 bhp would be great never mind 35 to 40  or is it just, well them talking poo.


----------



## wallstreet

bluey32 said:


> The alarm siren ?, is there any way i could see this by just looking under the car or is it a ramp job. and is the ballast weight not in the bumper.


The ballast is on the rear left bumper, doesn't sound like it.


----------



## ELLIOTT

bluey32 said:


> The alarm siren ?, is there any way i could see this by just looking under the car or is it a ramp job. and is the ballast weight not in the bumper.


Alarm siren is behind the flap that you use to get to your rear lamps as your looking into the boot open the left flap and look inside towards the front of the car it should be securely mounted, As for the ballast that is mounted behind the bumper at the rear on the side that the alarm siren is on.


----------



## bluey32

I think you are right wallsteet, i have just checked on some pic of the ballest and that is to far back. so we can cross that off


----------



## ELLIOTT

bluey32 said:


> Also has any one had that jbs vvt remap yet i have looked into it and it seems quite good coz even 30 bhp would be great never mind 35 to 40  or is it just, well them talking poo.


Read this from page one http://www.r32oc.com/jbs-auto-designs/2 ... ack-6.html


----------



## V6RUL

Well, i have a little metal on metal action going on. Its the rear back box touching the heat shield near where the N/S tip goes into the back box. Worth a look mate. Hammer and chisel rqd for mine.

No one on the Forum has had the Attack map fitted from JBS. I was booked in for a trial but i had to cancel as my schedule was too busy to fit them in.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

bluey32 said:


> Hi guys, it sounds like metal on metal, its not the cd changer. i pulled that out and no difference. it sounds like it coming from in front of the back left wheel not inside the arch more under the back seat but i no its under the car because it louder with the windows down but like i said i can't see anything loose.


Does it increase as you speed? Or turn?

Arb bushes on rear worn and need changing maybe?

To be honest it is far too hard to guess, can I suggest you get awesome in midlands, 4rings or ttshop to have a look. In case it's more serious.


----------



## bluey32

Well guys i guess il just have to garage it, its in soon any way, And Wallstreet its ok i have checked and no Snake  and no it only does it when we go along a bumpy roads and i don't mean like big bumps just like knakerd tarmac, if we went along a cobled road it would do it all along at even low speed. I have actually just been stood in my boot jumping up and down and no sound. the siren seems in place i have put the back seats down and up again. Under the car again nothing seems to be loose, we have a blue flame exhaust which is on solid and doesn't reach the heat shield even when i moved it and the ballest weight is on solid aswell. so god knows. it must be witch craft


----------



## jaqcom

ELLIOTT said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to come back to England for a short trip. TT full service tlc new parts
> 
> When: July 12+ flexible
> 
> Be nice to arrange a V6 brigade meeting.
> 
> Mike where are you based mate?
> 
> Where are the most V6s
> 
> SteveC
> JAQCOM Lincoln
> Elliot NOTTINGHAM
> 
> Location: ?
> 
> I am taking a short holiday so can be flexible if you folks have an idea.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Niaz
Click to expand...


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to come back to England for a short trip. TT full service tlc new parts
> 
> When: July 12+ flexible
> 
> Be nice to arrange a V6 brigade meeting.
> 
> Mike where are you based mate?
> 
> Where are the most V6s
> 
> SteveC Merseyside but anywhere if time allows
> JAQCOM doodah
> Elliot NOTTINGHAM
> 
> Location: ?
> 
> I am taking a short holiday so can be flexible if you folks have an idea.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Niaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jaqcom

Some will know I lost a bolt out my suspension damper bottom mount near the Nuremburg ring on the Alpina Trip.......









This pic is one of four, the rest are at base of this page (http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/alpinaittalia)

Interesting driving :? for last 500 miles home !........... 8)


----------



## Marco34

Where are the most V6s

SteveC Merseyside but anywhere if time allows
JAQCOM doodah
Elliot NOTTINGHAM
Marco - Northwest - in fact about 12 miles from Steve.


----------



## Marco34

Steve - are you about for this weeks meet at the Sandpiper?


----------



## jaqcom

Marco34 said:


> Where are the most V6s
> 
> SteveC Merseyside but anywhere if time allows
> JAQCOM Lincoln/Gainsborough
> Elliot NOTTINGHAM
> Marco - Northwest - in fact about 12 miles from Steve.


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Steve - are you about for this weeks meet at the Sandpiper?


When is the meet Marco?
I may be around for a little while.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve - are you about for this weeks meet at the Sandpiper?
> 
> 
> 
> When is the meet Marco?
> I may be around for a little while.
> Steve
Click to expand...

This Wednesday, the 9th. Sandpiper 7:30am. Possibly a run out and BBQ. BBQ if weather permitting but doesn't look too great. Be good to see you there. Are you in the UK now?


----------



## V6RUL

Yeah, back in the UK now for the forseeable as the job went pearshaped in the UAE. Looking for something a bit closer to home but its a quiet time in the NW area.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Marco34 said:


> Where are the most V6s
> 
> SteveC Merseyside but anywhere if time allows
> JAQCOM doodah
> Elliot NOTTINGHAM
> Marco - Northwest - in fact about 12 miles from Steve.


I am around July 15 at the TTShop getting a service. Perhaps that Friday.

Just give me a location.


----------



## Marco34

Doesn't seem to be a big uptake in V6 ers fancying a meet. Would be great to do but we are so dispersed around the country.


----------



## jaqcom

Would be good if we could get together, although Duxford TT event is a possibility ?
The Midlands seems good for most interested...........


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> Would be good if we could get together, although Duxford TT event is a possibility ?
> The Midlands seems good for most interested...........


When and where is that?


----------



## jaqcom

18th July..........

viewtopic.php?f=55&t=173907


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> 18th July..........
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=55&t=173907


Maybe a good idea chaps... whose in?


----------



## jaqcom

wallstreet said:


> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th July..........
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=55&t=173907
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a good idea chaps... whose in?
Click to expand...

I'm hoping to go........ 8)


----------



## Marco34

It's quite a way for me. 3.5 hours and over 200 miles. I'd be happy to meet Midlands or just south as that is not too bad. 1.5 hours of there abouts.


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th July..........
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=55&t=173907
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a good idea chaps... whose in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping to go........ 8)
Click to expand...

I just bought a ticket.... so V6ers dont let yourself down...

Mike: please please come and join us, get the Mrs to treat you with this TLC treat...
Steve: No excuse
Elliot: be here or be very squared
Marco: nice to meet you
V6ers: if I can drive from Geneva, you all can make the trip!

Dont let the side down, V6 NEEDS YOU!!!! 

After my Swiss speeding fine, not telling how what and the amount I got fleeced, I really need something as cheap as this value for money £15-17 evenTT..... lets just say, the speeding fine which has nothing in UK terms is major in Swiss terms and large enough to stop major modifications this year.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]   [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Work depending, i should be there at Duxford. Hopefully with a little edition to the TT family.. :roll: but then again maybe not. Depends on cash flow.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Work depending, i should be there at Duxford. Hopefully with a little edition to the TT family.. :roll: but then again maybe not. Depends on cash flow.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve


V6 NEEDS YOU as well...wee man!  :roll:


----------



## scoTTy32

jaqcom said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to come back to England for a short trip. TT full service tlc new parts
> 
> When: July 12+ flexible
> 
> Be nice to arrange a V6 brigade meeting.
> 
> Mike where are you based mate?
> 
> Where are the most V6s
> 
> SteveC
> JAQCOM Lincoln
> Elliot NOTTINGHAM
> Scotty32 Burbage, Midlands - In Between Leicester & Coventry
> 
> Location: ?
> 
> I am taking a short holiday so can be flexible if you folks have an idea.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Niaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## wallstreet

scoTTy32 said:


> Be nice to arrange a V6 brigade meeting.
> 
> Mike where are you based mate?
> 
> Where are the most V6s
> 
> SteveC
> JAQCOM Lincoln
> Elliot NOTTINGHAM
> Scotty32 Burbage, Midlands - In Between Leicester & Coventry
> 
> Location: ?
> 
> I am taking a short holiday so can be flexible if you folks have an idea.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Niaz


I shall be around as I noted, so lets see what we can do...

Midlands seems to be the place most of you folks are... wowser...!!


----------



## Marco34

Local meet in the North West last night which was good. Steve suggested we take his car for a run post all the mods. Having been driving my standard V6 it was good to drive Steve's and compare. First thing was the firing up, those high life cams certainly making it different. Exhaust boomed into life then it was off.

Compared to mine it picked up better lower down and mid range and the throttle felt more responsive and so did the DSG. Smoother on down shifting than mine. Seems a costly remap for DSG but you can feel the difference. So performance definitely noticable.

The ride was good, slightly firmer than mine but felt more planted in corners; advantages of coilovers than just using springs, that said anyone thinking of a cheaper mod with just springs is far better than standard.

Just need the resonated section back in.. 

Thanks again for the drive the Steve. See you next time, by then I should have had the engine remap.


----------



## wallstreet

I will be in Duxford so hope you join... Come on V6s


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> I will be in Duxford so hope you join... Come on V6s


Im hoping to be there with the V6T, depends on work.

Its been really quiet on here recently, maybe peeps have been on holiday or had the internet cut off.. :lol: 
Work has tailed off for me recently so i have to watch the pennies until something else comes along but im hoping to grt to GTI and Duxford.
SteV6


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Duxford so hope you join... Come on V6s
> 
> 
> 
> Im hoping to be there with the V6T, depends on work.
> 
> Its been really quiet on here recently, maybe peeps have been on holiday or had the internet cut off.. :lol:
> Work has tailed off for me recently so i have to watch the pennies until something else comes along but im hoping to grt to GTI and Duxford.
> SteV6
Click to expand...

V6T - crikey that is going to be seriously quick.

very quiet on here folks. Been away for nearly 2 weeks and only a few updates? Unlike the V6 thread


----------



## V6RUL

OOPS, did i make a spelling mistake..let me see..yes, i wrote "grt" instead of "get"...  
Things will be afoot in the next few weeks i hope. Bits have started arriving, its just a case of logisics and money.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> OOPS, did i make a spelling mistake..let me see..yes, i wrote "grt" instead of "get"...
> Things will be afoot in the next few weeks i hope. Bits have started arriving, its just a case of logisics and money.
> Steve


Roll up roll up! Boys!

Anyone know when the day ends? It starts early 8am if your showing your car later at entry!

Join up chaps!!!!


----------



## jaqcom

Hi folks...........dont worry wallstreet V6's will be there.......


----------



## robokn

Would anyone be interested in a group buy with a hose kit from SFS as I am sure I can get a good deal 
on kits for peeps brighten up those dull engine bays


----------



## jaqcom

Any pics Rob ?


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> Hi folks...........dont worry wallstreet V6's will be there.......


Elliot where r u!

Well done JaqCom TTV6 salute you!

V6 WE NEED YOU!


----------



## robokn




----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


>


BITCH, you are costing me a fortune £?
Whats the delivery on my grabs Rob?
Steve


----------



## robokn

They are getting made using the new vacum infused so even lighter as he has just let me know sorry should
have let you know


----------



## V6RUL

Ok, cheers. Whats the cost on the hoses? Think ive seen them elsewhere for 149.99.
Steve


----------



## les

Steve took me for a little drive in his car yesterday while mine was being serviced at Awesome. Yeah OK his car is fast and yeah OK it handles very well and yeah is was very smooth and yeah the experiences was very nice and yeah OK I did enjoy it. There I have said it now piss off and leave me alone :lol:

PS he couldn't stay around for me to take him for a drive. I recon he was far too scared to :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

les said:


> Steve took me for a little drive in his car yesterday while mine was being serviced at Awesome. Yeah OK his car is fast and yeah OK it handles very well and yeah is was very smooth and yeah the experiences was very nice and yeah OK I did enjoy it. There I have said it now piss off and leave me alone :lol:
> 
> PS he couldn't stay around for me to take him for a drive. I recon he was far too scared to :wink:


Cheers Les, nice comments. 
Not enough peeps have experienced a V6 ride. 
Its nice to share.
Steve


----------



## stevott

Hi,

Just thought I'd add myself to the V6 owners list.

I'm really enjoying the car but having a few problems. Car has gone into limp mode-emmissions lamp flashing and loss of power. Also a knocking coming from the front left when you take a sharp right hander at speed or a large roundabout at speed-

Still love it though!

Here's a pic


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome, glad your liking it even with the odd fault.
Sounds like a pre cat lambda sensor fault or MAF, but probably lambda.
Knocking on the front may be wishbone bushes.
Awesome GTI should be able to sort you out. They get quite busy so ring before you go.
Mention the Forum and you may get pref treatment.
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

hi
and welcome to an ever growing list.....Mike


----------



## wallstreet

mikeat45 said:


> hi
> and welcome to an ever growing list.....Mike


Warm friendly welcome frm me as well. As SteveC noted, I would recommend an indy like TTShop, or Awesome whichever is closer or even 4Rings.

Best wishes


----------



## V6RUL

Has anybody had their dashpod changed FOC on a post 2004 TT.
I have FASH and 7 stamps in the book of which 3 are major services at £700 a pop, 4 interim at £300 a pop.
Took my TT into Audi for a service last week and asked them to check the dashpod for faults as the fuel gauge reads half a tank when the DIS reads 30 miles left. They agreed there was a dashpod issue.
They sent a report to Audi CS and they came back with..
1. The TT was not bought from an Audi dealer network.
2. They do not replace post 2004 dashpods as any issues have been rectified on post 2004 cars.

I have not responded to their answer phone message as i want to gauge if there is any useful info i can use from others on the Forum.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Has anybody had their dashpod changed FOC on a post 2004 TT.
> I have FASH and 7 stamps in the book of which 3 are major services at £700 a pop, 4 interim at £300 a pop.
> Took my TT into Audi for a service last week and asked them to check the dashpod for faults as the fuel gauge reads half a tank when the DIS reads 30 miles left. They agreed there was a dashpod issue.
> They sent a report to Audi CS and they came back with..
> 1. The TT was not bought from an Audi dealer network.
> 2. They do not replace post 2004 dashpods as any issues have been rectified on post 2004 cars.
> 
> I have not responded to their answer phone message as i want to gauge if there is any useful info i can use from others on the Forum.
> Steve


Look at the thread on this matter on pre cars. Secondly, contact the Audi main UK help centre to start a ticket on the case. There is a specialist company that replaces it for a lot less, you have to have it sent to them.


----------



## wallstreet

SteveC read on the official thread here:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=137291&hilit=dashpod&start=615

or below for Cluster Repairs UK company that a few have used

http://clusterrepairsuk.co.uk/repair-list/audi/tt/

I also googled the below

http://www.google.ch/search?hl=en&clien ... =&gs_rfai=


----------



## subvertbeats

Hi all

I have a 53 plate Moro Blue with Anis Yellow leather

Wakbox
VAGCheck Remap
Eibach springs
R32 ARBs
Defcon2
Spacers


----------



## wallstreet

subvertbeats said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a 53 plate Moro Blue with Anis Yellow leather
> 
> Wakbox
> VAGCheck Remap
> Eibach springs
> R32 ARBs
> Defcon2
> Spacers


welcome mate, pics new chaps..


----------



## mikeat45

welcome to the list


----------



## cowboybebop

Are you guys having a meet in the midlands?


----------



## V6RUL

Another Moro Blue in the club, peeps will be saying it is more common than silver next..  
Welcome, pics are a must.
Steve


----------



## les

stevecollier said:


> Another Moro Blue in the club, peeps will be saying it is more common than silver next..
> Welcome, pics are a must.
> Steve


Steve Moro blue is the poor mans black mate :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

cowboybebop said:


> Are you guys having a meet in the midlands?


Some of us are going here for the weekend or just the Sunday..
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=169600
You can pay on the gate and use the public car park as you are too late to go on the club stand.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Hello people 8) Not been on here much lately ... The lack of view active topics is killing the forum for me  Welcome to the V6 club new people.... There are plenty of good guys on here with lots of knowledge to help you on your V6 way  
Any one who has any thing to add to the start page please speak up.


----------



## jaqcom

Elliott ware ya bin..........


----------



## ELLIOTT

Just chilling 8) You going to gti international?


----------



## jaqcom

Don't think so Elliott, not great for me walking around but do hope to get to Duxford later in year...............
P.S. Track day at Cadwell park (Louth Lincs) soon..............


----------



## ELLIOTT

OOO keep me informed


----------



## Marvination

Evening Gents,

My car has been playing up the last few days and i cant seem to figure out what is causing it. 

under no load conditions it revs fine but does slightly judder between 1000-2000 rpm.
when i floor it, it jerks like its been held back then at high revs seems to be fine.

No emissions light coming on. i changed the fuel filter yerterday but its still seems to do it.

Its going back to the garage on monday to get sorted, but would like the know if anyone has ideas!

Oh yeah, i've also changed the coilpacks!

Regards

Marv


----------



## V6RUL

maybe still a coilpack, Vagcom should show it up.
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

jaqcom said:


> Don't think so Elliott, not great for me walking around but do hope to get to Duxford later in year...............
> P.S. Track day at Cadwell park (Louth Lincs) soon..............


nor me for the minute (one day at a time ) gonna try Goodwood next weekend to see how i go, take a shooting stick for a perch in case..
bought another auto (BMW) for er indoors but im having a hard time getting her out of the TT :lol: 
at least when i see it growling down the road (gorgeous) i know its coming back :lol:


----------



## subvertbeats

wallstreet said:


> subvertbeats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I have a 53 plate Moro Blue with Anis Yellow leather
> 
> Wakbox
> VAGCheck Remap
> Eibach springs
> R32 ARBs
> Defcon2
> Spacers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome mate, pics new chaps..
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, will get some pics taken next week, am working all weekend.

Ive been around for a while by the way (over a year now), just usually lurk :mrgreen:


----------



## wallstreet

subvertbeats said:


> welcome mate, pics new chaps..
> 
> Cheers mate, will get some pics taken next week, am working all weekend.
> 
> Ive been around for a while by the way (over a year now), just usually lurk


Be nice to see you at Duxford, Elliot if you have a list can we somehow invite all V6s to Duxford

Mike are you able to join, I am over from la Suisse be lovely if you and the Mrs come!


----------



## mikeat45

hi Niaz 
too far for me mate im right down in the s west still mending, altho im gonna try Goodwood next weekend 
anyway if Jagcom turns up there be so much Papaya metal about you will all be so :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## wallstreet

mikeat45 said:


> hi Niaz
> too far for me mate im right down in the s west still mending, altho im gonna try Goodwood next weekend
> anyway if Jagcom turns up there be so much Papaya metal about you will all be so


No worries mate take care!


----------



## Billymac

Hi Guys, I'm selling my Glacier Blue TTR in the sales section. Can some of you have a look and give me some feedback on the ad? Is there anything that I've missed etc. 
Cheers for any help. B


----------



## mrgoodcat

Billymac said:


> Hi Guys, I'm selling my Glacier Blue TTR in the sales section. Can some of you have a look and give me some feedback on the ad? Is there anything that I've missed etc.
> Cheers for any help. B


Car looks stunning and with that mileage at that price I shouldn't think you'll have any problems there, in fact I'd say you've under priced her mate.


----------



## ELLIOTT

Yes i would say it is under priced also.... Would get another 1000 on top of that i would expect [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Billymac

Thanks for the positive replies guys. I am happy with that price, so hopefully it'll go quickly. Even tho' I forgot to mention the power roof, DOH!


----------



## V6RUL

Went to GTI yesterday with the intention of picking up a few ideas for the future and to hit the strip.
Plenty to see as all the tuning companies were there with some good examples on show of standard/modified cars.
I was interested in looking for R32 VWs. Found one or two that were running mods, but as with a big show the owners were elsewhere so brain picking was not an option so the only V6 i had a snoop round was a MK5 Golf which had a few mods under the bonnet, JBS.. 
Met up with the only other V6 at the TTOC meet who was Phil [ CHADTT ] where we had a good discussion of both our cars and a little listening to each others engines. Phil spotted a prob with an electrical cable which was touching my fans, insulation tape to the rescue. Cheers for that one Phil.
I bought 3 tickets to run on the strip and offered Phil a run down with me as he wasnt going to go on himself.
Temps on the day were 29C ambient and due to heat soak whilst waiting to run i got to 69C on the Liquid.
Runs 1 and 2 were a bit of a learning curve on best how to run the strip. I got burnt by 2 S4s on runs 1 and 2.
Phil videod run 3 and to allow a little lighter running with Phil prized out, i went up against a Corrado VR6. I didnt come last this time and posted a 5.97 to 60 and a 1/4 of 14.5. I think i could have gone better if i'd use launch control but the clutch is starting to slip and didn't want to kill it all together as i had to get home.
Nice to meet up Phil and enjoyed the little play on the way home.
I took 1 for the team and i think that behind Dave [ innit ] sTTranger in his TTRS i may have come second from the TTOC runners. Dont think that many actually ran from the club though.
Steve


----------



## Hark

Sounds like a good day mate. Do you reckon the heatsoak made your times slower by that .4 then? I think you did a 14.1 last time?

Is the car the same as before or anything new since Jan?


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> Sounds like a good day mate. Do you reckon the heatsoak made your times slower by that .4 then? I think you did a 14.1 last time?
> 
> Is the car the same as before or anything new since Jan?


Im running a stage 3 head, non res, lighter brakes, ballast off, towing eye off, now and im freeflowing a lot more but its the clutch thats the weak point now but it will have to wait till it goes into surgery. I would love to keep the twin clutches for the DSG and i can get upgraded ones fitted but thats going to limit me BHP wise for the next upgrades to the engine.
I should have been running mid 5s and mid 13s but hey ho. Bits for sale after surgery this time round as N/A is killing me watching AAA boys doing there stuff. Deposit paid and im waiting for deliveries now.
Steve


----------



## AnthonyTT

hey mate add me on to the list:

AnthonyTT - 3.2 v6 DSG - Black with grey leather interior 8)


----------



## wallstreet

AnthonyTT said:


> hey mate add me on to the list:
> 
> AnthonyTT - 3.2 v6 DSG - Black with grey leather interior


Welcome to the best kept secret, the 3.2 list. Elliot will add you to the list that starts on page 1. Some interesting articles. SteveCollier has possibly one of the most powerful 3.2s. Plenty of ideas for you tried and tested.


----------



## V6RUL

Calling all V6ers, can you please see attached topic and populate where you can to help educate all and new wannabee V6ers
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=177778
i will attempt to keep up and add to the list.
Steve


----------



## create71

Well owned my TT Since the middle of April and I think its time to get some mods 

I was thinking of the following:

Coilovers - FK's from the TT Shop
Bushes - Not sure which brand, advice please!
Spacers
DSG Remap

How much approximately will this all come to, I was thinking about £1k

Where would you suggest I get the work carried out? APS, Do TT Shop carry out work. I think these mods would be a good start as I'm after better handling.......

All commenst and advice welcome

Wayne


----------



## wallstreet

create71 said:


> Well owned my TT Since the middle of April and I think its time to get some mods
> 
> I was thinking of the following:
> 
> Coilovers - FK's from the TT Shop
> Bushes - Not sure which brand, advice please!
> Spacers
> DSG Remap
> 
> How much approximately will this all come to, I was thinking about £1k
> 
> Where would you suggest I get the work carried out? APS, Do TT Shop carry out work. I think these mods would be a good start as I'm after better handling.......
> 
> All commenst and advice welcome
> 
> Wayne


TT Shop do.


----------



## AnthonyTT

wallstreet said:


> AnthonyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey mate add me on to the list:
> 
> AnthonyTT - 3.2 v6 DSG - Black with grey leather interior
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the best kept secret, the 3.2 list. Elliot will add you to the list that starts on page 1. Some interesting articles. SteveCollier has possibly one of the most powerful 3.2s. Plenty of ideas for you tried and tested.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info  would like to see what the most cost affective way of increasing power, ie bhp per £


----------



## V6RUL

Coilovers - FK's from the TT Shop 600 to 1000 dependant on which variant
Bushes - Not sure which brand, advice please! Ive got powerflex at 150 per front corner
Spacers 100 to 200 dependant on brand and spec
DSG Remap 300 to 350

I would get in order

Engine map
DSG map
spacers 
coilovers
bushes

Steve


----------



## AnthonyTT

hey steve,
how much more bhp would the remaps add, approx? and why does the dsg need a remap?
Thanks


----------



## create71

Thanks Steve

I better start saving 

Can see how modding can be addictive.........also expensive


----------



## wallstreet

create71 said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> I better start saving
> 
> Can see how modding can be addictive.........also expensive


Wak did my remap, I did a lot of reading... dont expect a huge amount of power, the lower end gets better and in essence no reall changes to fuel economy. The difference is slight in terms of how it feels. Expect a change from 250 stock to 270 only... The TTShop are also reliable, I will be going to them for geometry and this years service. Although last year I had 4Rings do the service impeccably. I would recommend Wak for adding more hp.

As long as you do not have future plans for a few years in terms of SC or Turbo, there is no cost effective way to add more power safely. Just a remap will do, your DSG can handle this power with ease.


----------



## V6RUL

AnthonyTT said:


> hey steve,
> how much more bhp would the remaps add, approx? and why does the dsg need a remap?
> Thanks


To be honest, you could just leave the car standard and just enjoy, some have.
The DSG map at 300 to 350 will allow raised rpms and even faster gear changes, best suited with sport cams.
However, the question you need to answer is where do you want to be in 12months..
if you say i would be happy with an engine map for the rest of the cars life and thats it, then thats great and will cost 300 to 450 for 10-20bhp however if in 12 months you want to be running 300bhp there is a natural progression of mods that are required to achieve the top end of what can be done on a N/A engine within a reasonable budget
It comes down to what you want to achieve longterm.
A turbo is slightly different if thats your goal as some of the N/A mods or OEM parts will have to be lost from the N/A setup.
I know this cos thats me its happening to.
My garage is populated with my mods but not shown in a chrono order. 
You can try a search and look for my build threads to see some of my history.
Steve


----------



## JBS Sales

Hi All,

Just thought I'd write to say a quick thankyou to all who attended GTI International this year, was a great year with the weather on our side, and many happy customers who managed to win their classes both on Saturday and Sunday.

Also a big thanks for all the compliments on our cars over the weekend, makes the hard work worth the while.

Hope everyone else enjoyed it as much as we did!



stevecollier said:


> Went to GTI yesterday with the intention of picking up a few ideas for the future and to hit the strip.
> Plenty to see as all the tuning companies were there with some good examples on show of standard/modified cars.
> I was interested in looking for R32 VWs. Found one or two that were running mods, but as with a big show the owners were elsewhere so brain picking was not an option so the only V6 i had a snoop round was a MK5 Golf which had a few mods under the bonnet, JBS..


You like the Mk5 TS550 I take it Steve?haha! She won both Saturday and Sunday in the VW 4WD class. Needless to say another very happy customer!


----------



## V6RUL

JBS Sales said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought I'd write to say a quick thankyou to all who attended GTI International this year, was a great year with the weather on our side, and many happy customers who managed to win their classes both on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Also a big thanks for all the compliments on our cars over the weekend, makes the hard work worth the while.
> 
> Hope everyone else enjoyed it as much as we did!
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to GTI yesterday with the intention of picking up a few ideas for the future and to hit the strip.
> Plenty to see as all the tuning companies were there with some good examples on show of standard/modified cars.
> I was interested in looking for R32 VWs. Found one or two that were running mods, but as with a big show the owners were elsewhere so brain picking was not an option so the only V6 i had a snoop round was a MK5 Golf which had a few mods under the bonnet, JBS..
> 
> 
> 
> You like the Mk5 TS550 I take it Steve?haha! She won both Saturday and Sunday in the VW 4WD class. Needless to say another very happy customer!
Click to expand...

Well done to Tim and yourselves for putting on a good display.
Steve


----------



## AnthonyTT

hi steve,
Thanks for the info. i guess iw ill have to give it some thought as i only bought the car a week ago.....as you said i think i should just enjoy the car as it is, then possibly upgrade it later.
my previous car was a stock R34 GTT - with 275bhp, i spent about £1000 and got it upto 305 bhp.......lol i do miss the power!!!!


----------



## ELLIOTT

How about JBS offering a group buy for us V6ers on the VVTattack remaps???  Or any other tuners reading this.....


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> How about JBS offering a group buy for us V6ers on the VVTattack remaps???  Or any other tuners reading this.....


Cor!!! can you see that pig flying overhead.
You should be proofing our next installment to the HOW TO.. :lol:

Check this little baby out!!! Front post material for the sound off..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=177881

This is a vid taken by Phil [ CHADTT ] from GTI last week, the comments are classic..
Clutch is now slipping a bit..RIP
http://s516.photobucket.com/albums/u327 ... 040356.mp4
Steve


----------



## JBS Sales

ELLIOTT said:


> How about JBS offering a group buy for us V6ers on the VVTattack remaps???  Or any other tuners reading this.....


Hi Elliott,

We can sort a group buy out for those who are interested in the VVT ATTACK software not a problem.

The Custom-Code price is £450 which includes the price freezed 30% discount, from this we can offer the following:-

1-5 TT forum users - additional 10% discount - £405.00
6-10 TT forum users - additional 20% discount - £360.00

If you are interested in this as a group buy, please PM us your vehicle details and mods, along with your name, address and contact telephone number and we can get this done for you.

The prices above are all including VAT so no hidden charges there, however this does not include a dyno run which we would normally charge at £64.63inc VAT but with the group buy we will do it for £50inc.

Hope this is of some help and look forward to hearing back from you!

Seb Hampson
Parts/Sales Advisor


----------



## ELLIOTT

JBS Sales said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about JBS offering a group buy for us V6ers on the VVTattack remaps???  Or any other tuners reading this.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Elliott,
> 
> We can sort a group buy out for those who are interested in the VVT ATTACK software not a problem.
> 
> The Custom-Code price is £450 which includes the price freezed 30% discount, from this we can offer the following:-
> 
> 1-5 TT forum users - additional 10% discount - £405.00
> 6-10 TT forum users - additional 20% discount - £360.00
> 
> If you are interested in this as a group buy, please PM us your vehicle details and mods, along with your name, address and contact telephone number and we can get this done for you.
> 
> The prices above are all including VAT so no hidden charges there, however this does not include a dyno run which we would normally charge at £64.63inc VAT but with the group buy we will do it for £50inc.
> 
> Hope this is of some help and look forward to hearing back from you!
> 
> Seb Hampson
> Parts/Sales Advisor
Click to expand...

Well done JBS... Anyone who is intrested post your details and i will compile a list, Then see if a date can be arranged 8)


----------



## wallstreet

No thanks. Already retuned, by Wak. The job done seems to work upto a reasonable 270 from 250.

The explanation by Wak and Morgan was second to none. The time taken, superior, ensuring the car was in top order before applying this additional stress...numerous test runs later, a customised approach to the car..not a copied chip programme..  dont let me sell them, for anyone a search on here would be astute, to see...

I have noticed a lot of you V6s want to retune, I suggest you group up..make a list...and get it done..


----------



## ELLIOTT

If your reading this WAK can you offer a better group buy rate remap


----------



## ELLIOTT

Took a r35 skyline on track today  mmmmmm fast


----------



## benskia

Hey.

Went to check out a v6 today.
It seemed very nice to me.
Silver with black interior.
Drived okay - as far as I could tell.

The dealer knew I was concerned about the DSG gearbox and cost to fix it if the metatronic things goes bad.
So he out of the blue said that if I was buying it, he would get the gearbox serviced and have that special oil changed.

Seemed a bit weird he was keen on getting this done before I bought it.
Is it the type of job that would just be done ad-hoc like this?
And in fact - is it likely to cause issues by fiddling with the thing, rather than just leaving it be?

Any thoughts?


----------



## mrgoodcat

Is it an Audi dealer?


----------



## wallstreet

benskia said:


> Hey.
> 
> Went to check out a v6 today.
> It seemed very nice to me.
> Silver with black interior.
> Drived okay - as far as I could tell.
> 
> The dealer knew I was concerned about the DSG gearbox and cost to fix it if the metatronic things goes bad.
> So he out of the blue said that if I was buying it, he would get the gearbox serviced and have that special oil changed.
> 
> Seemed a bit weird he was keen on getting this done before I bought it.
> Is it the type of job that would just be done ad-hoc like this?
> And in fact - is it likely to cause issues by fiddling with the thing, rather than just leaving it be?
> 
> Any thoughts?


You can have an independent check on the car.

Drive it really slowly, using each: paddle, shifter, auto, sport modes. It should have smooth movements. Reverse and turn. Move forward and at 10mph hard stop.

It should move slowly. I NEVER trust dealers full stop. I do look at service schedules. I would not get paranoid about it being done. Whilst, I still did a full service after I bought the car, as I didnt trust the Salesman.

An independent will charge you fairly on servicing. Before you buy it, test it out on a long drive. Important to be able to drive it at least 70-80mph, to see it move smoothly. The changes are seamless. The other important problems refers to the Dashpod. Youtube shows you how to check and test say the temp codes for engine on the air con unit, or the speed on the air con. These are codes 49C for the temp of the engine, and 17C for the speedo. Check out you tube and type audi tt codes.

For extra peace of mind, look at the AA or RAC and there is a more cost effective company that deals in these things. Worth the low cost of an experts view.

Walk away if your feel something bad about it.


----------



## mikeat45

wallstreet said:


> benskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.
> 
> Went to check out a v6 today.
> It seemed very nice to me.
> Silver with black interior.
> Drived okay - as far as I could tell.
> 
> The dealer knew I was concerned about the DSG gearbox and cost to fix it if the metatronic things goes bad.
> So he out of the blue said that if I was buying it, he would get the gearbox serviced and have that special oil changed.
> 
> Seemed a bit weird he was keen on getting this done before I bought it.
> Is it the type of job that would just be done ad-hoc like this?
> And in fact - is it likely to cause issues by fiddling with the thing, rather than just leaving it be?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> You can have an independent check on the car.
> 
> Drive it really slowly, using each: paddle, shifter, auto, sport modes. It should have smooth movements. Reverse and turn. Move forward and at 10mph hard stop.
> 
> It should move slowly. I NEVER trust dealers full stop. I do look at service schedules. I would not get paranoid about it being done. Whilst, I still did a full service after I bought the car, as I didnt trust the Salesman.
> 
> An independent will charge you fairly on servicing. Before you buy it, test it out on a long drive. Important to be able to drive it at least 70-80mph, to see it move smoothly. The changes are seamless. The other important problems refers to the Dashpod. Youtube shows you how to check and test say the temp codes for engine on the air con unit, or the speed on the air con. These are codes 49C for the temp of the engine, and 17C for the speedo. Check out you tube and type audi tt codes.
> 
> For extra peace of mind, look at the AA or RAC and there is a more cost effective company that deals in these things. Worth the low cost of an experts view.
> 
> Walk away if your feel something bad about it.
Click to expand...

i agree with Niaz 
always trust what you can see not what you are told .look at the services... gearbox should be serviced at 40k
Steve C has done a good what to look for in a V6 on here.
a salesman will give/tell you anything for a sale so if your are happy with it, take what you can
a warranty would be nice, but you have 6 months to get your money back under the sale of goods act (but not if have it checked out by a third party) 1979................Mike


----------



## Marco34

I think you get a feel for a car. Some cars can have all the service history in the world and still not feel right. When I looked at mine there were a few things that could have put me off, the number of owners and few rattle from the DSG when cold. The owners listing was 5 but only 2 major owners from new the latter being 2.5 years. The others were dealers (including the guy I had bought it off) he liked the car and used it for a short while whilst have it serviced, new tyres etc and detailed up so quite happy. Another had had it for a short while to about 2 months and registered it.. no idea why it just bumps up the number of owners and perhaps looks like car with issues.

DSG rattles seem quite common. Mines been ok since I had it. I have no intention of buying a warranty I see that as money down the tubes. I'd sooner have money for a rainy day should it happen.


----------



## cowboybebop

My Engine or something else sounds a little noisey when cold and ticking over could it be the timing chain?.... hope theres nothing to serious going wrong


----------



## V6RUL

cowboybebop said:


> My Engine or something else sounds a little noisey when cold and ticking over could it be the timing chain?.... hope theres nothing to serious going wrong


Dont worry about it, a lot of V6ers on here have a slight rattle or spinning noise at the right hand side of the engine.
It maybe the upper chain tensioner allowing the chain to sing a little.
Steve


----------



## cowboybebop

I see... 

Cheers for the info Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

Mine is also a little vocal cowboy dont worry about it... As you say more than likely the chain


----------



## Marco34

I also think the DSG can be the cause of noise that people hear. It's more of a rattle though when cold. Chains sound quite unique. I think mine is the DM flywheel in the DSG as mnay seem to do that that I've heard.


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> I also think the DSG can be the cause of noise that people hear. It's more of a rattle though when cold. Chains sound quite unique. I think mine is the DM flywheel in the DSG as mnay seem to do that that I've heard.


Youve just got very sensative hearing, turn the stereo up and enjoy. See ya tomoz.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think the DSG can be the cause of noise that people hear. It's more of a rattle though when cold. Chains sound quite unique. I think mine is the DM flywheel in the DSG as mnay seem to do that that I've heard.
> 
> 
> 
> Youve just got very sensative hearing, turn the stereo up and enjoy. See ya tomoz.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Not sure I'll be there Steve, got some changes on servers to do and we are a few people down at present so I may have to do the work unless I can source someone else, which at present, isn't likely. :x


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think the DSG can be the cause of noise that people hear. It's more of a rattle though when cold. Chains sound quite unique. I think mine is the DM flywheel in the DSG as mnay seem to do that that I've heard.
> 
> 
> 
> Youve just got very sensative hearing, turn the stereo up and enjoy. See ya tomoz.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure I'll be there Steve, got some changes on servers to do and we are a few people down at present so I may have to do the work unless I can source someone else, which at present, isn't likely. :x
Click to expand...

No probs, at least mine will look at lot cleaner now you might not be going.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## T60 TTX

hey steve,

i thought that if the tensioners went and then need replacing that it was a big job, a friend of mine had the tensioners go on his Audi A6 v6 and he had to have the engine taken out to have them done, £1500 

simon


----------



## V6RUL

T60 TTX said:


> hey steve,
> 
> i thought that if the tensioners went and then need replacing that it was a big job, a friend of mine had the tensioners go on his Audi A6 v6 and he had to have the engine taken out to have them done, £1500
> 
> simon


Ive heard that it is possible to change the top one but think the lower one is a bit more difficult.
Im on 148k and dont care if there is a little singing going on. Leave it alone and enjoy. Be grateful weve got chains instead of elastic bands.
I know posts are a little thin on the V6 side so im going out to do some videoing of the exhaust noise as the last try wasnt what i wanted to show.
Back in 2 hours and think of something worthwhile posting up.. :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

At 100,000 miles under advisement, it is merely to have them checked. Thats all. I do recommend that as its just being smart. Mostly they do not need changing for the lifetime. Whilst if the car outlasts a decade being prudent is worthwhile if you wish it to outlast another decade.

I saw prices in the UK, cannot believe how much less the TTs are this year used. I was floored seeing an normal TT with a 34k CHF price tag!!! It would be half the price in the UK... I noticed prices just have not fallen in a year.





stevecollier said:


> T60 TTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey steve,
> 
> i thought that if the tensioners went and then need replacing that it was a big job, a friend of mine had the tensioners go on his Audi A6 v6 and he had to have the engine taken out to have them done, £1500
> 
> simon
> 
> 
> 
> Ive heard that it is possible to change the top one but think the lower one is a bit more difficult.
> Im on 148k and dont care if there is a little singing going on. Leave it alone and enjoy. Be grateful weve got chains instead of elastic bands.
> I know posts are a little thin on the V6 side so im going out to do some videoing of the exhaust noise as the last try wasnt what i wanted to show.
> Back in 2 hours and think of something worthwhile posting up.. :lol: :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## willttqs

Elliott, what air filter do you have? would you recommend it as there is one on ebay for about 150. thanks will


----------



## wallstreet

willttqs said:


> Elliott, what air filter do you have? would you recommend it as there is one on ebay for about 150. thanks will


BMC CDA is what he has, ensure it is for the V6. They are well reviewed, a cold air flow to it is best too.


----------



## ELLIOTT

wallstreet said:


> willttqs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elliott, what air filter do you have? would you recommend it as there is one on ebay for about 150. thanks will
> 
> 
> 
> BMC CDA is what he has, ensure it is for the V6. They are well reviewed, a cold air flow to it is best too.
Click to expand...

What he said!  Liking the new pic wallstreet


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willttqs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elliott, what air filter do you have? would you recommend it as there is one on ebay for about 150. thanks will
> 
> 
> 
> BMC CDA is what he has, ensure it is for the V6. They are well reviewed, a cold air flow to it is best too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he said!  Liking the new pic wallstreet
Click to expand...

Elliot according to SteveCollier its a tennis player lmao. I decided to change it once I noticed my avatar was copied a few times. I will be at the AGM and the next day at the evenTT. So looking fwd to meet you all. Tango and non Tango.

Boys a V6 question:

Why do people upgrade to Goodridge Brake lines? Is this overkill for people like me who do not Trackday their car and use it on normal roads or mountain roads.

Cheers


----------



## Charlie

Niaz totally off topic mate, but I was just thinking you should cancel the £200 caliper painting job at the TT Shop and buy the Japlac, wire brush and paintbrush as discussed on the phone earlier and we can do it at the B&B the night before and save you about £190 

Charlie


----------



## ELLIOTT

Ill do it for £180 :roll:


----------



## Charlie

ELLIOTT said:


> Ill do it for £180 :roll:


 bargain, I honestly reeled when Niaz told me what he was going to be charged to paint the calipers :?

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet

Charlie said:


> Niaz totally off topic mate, but I was just thinking you should cancel the £200 caliper painting job at the TT Shop and buy the Japlac, wire brush and paintbrush as discussed on the phone earlier and we can do it at the B&B the night before and save you about £190
> 
> Charlie


Painful I know. I will need to call them to see if they will. Should be able to, although I had reconfirmed.

I am in 14th Night, 15th booked at the TTShop for annual serv, geometry, VW4Motion rear arb plus bushes. 16th have a meeting in the afternoon awaiting confirmation. 17th free all day and RV with you at the hotel.

Japlac, wire brush and paintbrush, tape to tape it off I assume. A jack, that I cant bring. Tempting but its not fair on you mate and I truly appreciate it.


----------



## wallstreet

Charlie said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill do it for £180 :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> bargain, I honestly reeled when Niaz told me what he was going to be charged to paint the calipers :?
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

Well I guess I am used to insane prices in Geneva, that I just never know, except I know how reputable a number of shops are for their work. The fact is that I have a bunker where the car is parked securely, whilst by law we are not allowed to DIY like this at all or wash the car on premises. I bought some Halfords stuff as I didnt find Japloc a year ago. So for a year been unable to do it.


----------



## Charlie

Your call buddy, we are bringing 2 cars so can bosh the trolley jack in and do it at the B&B in the carpark, you can then spend the £200 the next day at my stall  I can also bring my heat gun and extension 

Charlie


----------



## mikeat45

Niaz that seems too good an oppertunity to turn down....bargain take Charlie up on his generious offer :mrgreen:


----------



## ELLIOTT

Get it done my son! 200 pounds is crazy money ,better off setting it to one side for the mechatronic unit :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> Get it done my son! 200 pounds is crazy money ,better off setting it to one side for the mechatronic unit :lol:


He is too nice of a guy, I will see now you chaps are twisting my arms. Well Charlie, get a cheap flight you and the Mrs are always welcome to stay with us in Geneva. Will PM you.


----------



## cowboybebop

Guys

Im thinking of doing the 'flapper mod'
first of all is it worth it and does anyone have photos of the location plus the best way to go about it?

Cheers for any help


----------



## wallstreet

cowboybebop said:


> Guys
> 
> Im thinking of doing the 'flapper mod'
> first of all is it worth it and does anyone have photos of the location plus the best way to go about it?
> 
> Cheers for any help


read this

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=157070&p=1596776&hilit=flapper+mod#p1596776


----------



## cowboybebop

Cheers Wallstreet


----------



## V6RUL

Im welling up here, its all the love going round..  
I dont think i will paint my calipers, i like the standard finish.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Im welling up here, its all the love going round..
> I dont think i will paint my calipers, i like the standard finish.
> Steve


I love you too!!! Dont feel like youre missing out, are you going to be down the night before? Will see you et al if you are.


----------



## V6RUL

Greece beckons but i havnt got a start date yet, so i may be at Duxford.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Greece beckons but i havnt got a start date yet, so i may be at Duxford.
> Steve


well done, meaning clutch next... be cool to hear the milltek on yours...with what you have done.. ciao for now matey


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greece beckons but i havnt got a start date yet, so i may be at Duxford.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> well done, meaning clutch next... be cool to hear the milltek on yours...with what you have done.. ciao for now matey
Click to expand...

I think my next job will be in Greece.
Clutch is poorly and on the way out, i just hope it will last till the car goes into Autograph for its final upgrade in a few weeks.. :roll: Bits have arrived and build thread is starting to take shape but im only going to post up when the build starts. 
SteV6T


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Greece beckons but i havnt got a start date yet, so i may be at Duxford.
> Steve


Roll up roll up! Get your ticket mate!

Autograph should do it anyway, with all the business you give them and press...

I found a twin exhaust guy on here who lives in Paris, Haydak, he has hidden a better flowing exhaust system from the little I saw!! Quite interesting. He may have a hidden solution for my future, as milltek are not legal!


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greece beckons but i havnt got a start date yet, so i may be at Duxford.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Roll up roll up! Get your ticket mate!
> 
> Autograph should do it anyway, with all the business you give them and press...
> 
> I found a twin exhaust guy on here who lives in Paris, Haydak, he has hidden a better flowing exhaust system from the little I saw!! Quite interesting. He may have a hidden solution for my future, as milltek are not legal!
Click to expand...

Thought you may have taken the 6 branch manifold and sports cats off my hands at a really expensive price, cos thats all you are used to paying in swiss cheese land!! :roll: 
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Thanks SteveC, do you know how many tennis matches I have to play to get to that level of credit worthiness lol you forget America and Lehmans brought us down.. Oh now let's not forget that Obamaaaaaaaa wants BPs assss.

You not sold them yet? What's on the car now? Tempting, I can hide the manifold probably, but can the fast cat be hidden??


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Thanks SteveC, do you know how many tennis matches I have to play to get to that level of credit worthiness lol you forget America and Lehmans brought us down.. Oh now let's not forget that Obamaaaaaaaa wants BPs assss.
> 
> You not sold them yet? What's on the car now? Tempting, I can hide the manifold probably, but can the fast cat be hidden??


OEM manifold is still a 6 branch but the Milltek is a LOT more flowing and the Milltek Cats are also better flowing but are a little bigger but still look like cats..








































I accept Swiss Francs..
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

I know we go off topic on here alot, but you are taking the preverbal .


----------



## V6RUL

ELLIOTT said:


> I know we go off topic on here alot, but you are taking the preverbal .


Ah Ell, sorry, you feeling a little left out?
Got any stuff or bits on lately.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Ady posted this up, enjoy, you dont see many of these to the pound and its a V6..
T3RBO or Les spring to mind..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178464&dr_log=1088567&linkout=http%3A//cgi.ebay.co.uk/One-kind-Pink-2004-AUDI-TT-COUPE-QUATTRO-3-2-DSG-/230496815740%3Fcmd%3DViewItem%26pt%3DAutomobiles_UK%26hash%3Ditem35aaae4a7c
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> I know we go off topic on here alot, but you are taking the preverbal .


+1
SteveC I don't want the Swiss cops to throw me in jail after seeing your missile turrets/minarets lol (remember the ban on minarets!! 19 cantons voted to ban these under swiss law)


----------



## Marco34

cowboybebop said:


> Guys
> 
> Im thinking of doing the 'flapper mod'
> first of all is it worth it and does anyone have photos of the location plus the best way to go about it?
> 
> Cheers for any help


If you ask me it's not worth it. The drone is not good between 2000-3000 rpm. It sounds great lower revs but cruising it just got on my nerves, like being in a Scooby. Not for me. Try it and see what you think.

Marco


----------



## T3RBO

stevecollier said:


> Ady posted this up, enjoy, you dont see many of these to the pound and its a V6..
> T3RBO or Les spring to mind..


----------



## Marco34

I think your next respray should be pink Steve. It would suit the no spoiler look


----------



## V6RUL

T3RBO said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ady posted this up, enjoy, you dont see many of these to the pound and its a V6..
> T3RBO or Les spring to mind..
Click to expand...

I knew it wouldnt be long before you were cruising this side of the fence.. :lol: :lol: 
SteV6


----------



## wallstreet

Marco34 said:


> I think your next respray should be pink Steve. It would suit the no spoiler look


How did you know? lol


----------



## T3RBO

stevecollier said:


> I knew it wouldnt be long before you were cruising this side of the fence.. :lol: :lol:
> SteV6


The temptation is too great


----------



## V6RUL

Can peeps try this and see if youve got it...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178564

ive got it and WOW WOW WOW
Steve


----------



## stevott

Any Opinions welcome.

Took my V6 to local specialist this week, just got it home.

After intermittant lack of power, my indie run vagcom and took it for a long test drive. He called me when he got back and told me ''It's running absolutely spot on'' He then decribed it as 'quite brutal'!

The fault codes still came up though as follows.

*ENGINE SECTION*
1. Random Multiple Cylinder Misfire

2. Cylinder no 2 misfire

3. Intake Air temp sensor (E42) signal too high : PO102

4. Mass Air flow sensor (E70) Signal too low : P0102

5. Cylinder No 1 Misfire

*AWD Section*

Brake light switch-F Sporadic implausable signal.

I had inplugged the MAF before taking it in and plugged it back in again. He's cleared these codes and booked me in for Tuesday to plug it in again. I took it on a 10 mile drive just now and it runs fine! I'm I going mad!


----------



## T3RBO

Unplugging the MAF has probably caused some of those codes but sounds like you have an intermittent coilpack fault on 1 & 2


----------



## V6RUL

If you want me to pop over steve im free today and tomoz.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

stevecollier said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know we go off topic on here alot, but you are taking the preverbal .
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Ell, sorry, you feeling a little left out?
> Got any stuff or bits on lately.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Sorry steve this was a response to some idiot that posted some spam on here..... Guy was selling tip for final fantasy or something [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## bluey32

Hi guys just a quick one we had the car scanned the other day and the code said that the car wasn't getting enough air, which is not good  we have a Bmc cda on but i don't think its that ? anyideas.


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Hi guys just a quick one we had the car scanned the other day and the code said that the car wasn't getting enough air, which is not good  we have a Bmc cda on but i don't think its that ? anyideas.


Disconnect the MAF and see if there is an improvement.
Steve


----------



## stevott

stevecollier said:


> If you want me to pop over steve im free today and tomoz.
> Steve


Hi Steve, sorry I just got home.

Thanks very much for the offer to help-extremely helpful as usual!

I'm not around most of tommorow (joys of being a car salesman) but appretiate it. I've just driven to Warrington and back and there was not 1 problem!

I'll update this as I learn more!

Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Hey boys I have my roof bar for sale in the sale side for any offers sensibly, in the name of a childrens charity 100% to a good cause.


----------



## Marco34

stevott said:


> Any Opinions welcome.
> 
> Took my V6 to local specialist this week, just got it home.
> 
> After intermittant lack of power, my indie run vagcom and took it for a long test drive. He called me when he got back and told me ''It's running absolutely spot on'' He then decribed it as 'quite brutal'!
> 
> The fault codes still came up though as follows.
> 
> *ENGINE SECTION*
> 1. Random Multiple Cylinder Misfire
> 
> 2. Cylinder no 2 misfire
> 
> 3. Intake Air temp sensor (E42) signal too high : PO102
> 
> 4. Mass Air flow sensor (E70) Signal too low : P0102
> 
> 5. Cylinder No 1 Misfire
> 
> *AWD Section*
> 
> Brake light switch-F Sporadic implausable signal.
> 
> I had inplugged the MAF before taking it in and plugged it back in again. He's cleared these codes and booked me in for Tuesday to plug it in again. I took it on a 10 mile drive just now and it runs fine! I'm I going mad!


I'd replacce those two coil packs, 1&2. I had that fault and ingnored until one day I was running on 5 cylinders. Only cost £60. Also perhaps worth cleaning MAF, see WAK-TT or replace.


----------



## wallstreet

Marco sound guide there I think
He has gone to get it checked out and I hope to a good indy!

I will be at the TT Shop this week, getting lovely tlc for the car. The rear arbs to a 4motion with bushes as I want slight improvement without sliding drift on awd. Newbies look at John Hs comments on rear arbs sound advice on choices of this or stiffer R32.

Upgrading my battery to a S5005 Bosch that's a 5 year guarantee so nothing goes wrong. DSG needs plenty of juice.

I will get an annual service, geometry & good trusted care from the TTShop chaps. My first time and I hear they are fantastic. Last year I had 4Rings take care of the TT at Waks during a MAP. But I need a geometry.

Worth a long drive from Suisse, as I will be at the Duxford evenTT. Hope you guys will be there too!

A huge thanks to TTSpares, my buddy Charlie who will help me do what I always tried to do here but never had the place to do it: caliper painting. Although I could have had them professionally painted at TTShop at a fair price, I thought it's best to DIY as I meant to do it myself. It's not legal to do this in the bunker, yes a Swiss Bunker is where the car is parked! 85% of Geneva is in an Apartment complex many which have car bunkers deep underground.

See you all soon at Duxford!!


----------



## thettshop

Charlie said:


> Niaz totally off topic mate, but I was just thinking you should cancel the £200 caliper painting job at the TT Shop and buy the Japlac, wire brush and paintbrush as discussed on the phone earlier and we can do it at the B&B the night before and save you about £190
> 
> Charlie


Just to clear a few things up on the professional caliper painting service we provide for £200, maybe upon reading the below will make you realise why this is the cost involved for a business to do the work:
a)	Car mounted on vehicle ramp and wheels removed
b)	Calipers dismounted (lines stay attached)
c)	Pads removed and regreased
d)	Caliper inspected and lubricated if necessary
e)	Calipers thoroughly cleaned all over with (one of the most important parts of the job)
f)	Left to dry
g)	Important Area masked properly
h)	Calipers painted with thinner coat of specific heat and fade resistant caliper paint
i)	Left to dry
j)	Second coat
k)	Left to dry
l)	Third coat
m)	Left to dry
n)	Calipers remounted and torque to manufacturers spec
o)	Calipers tested
p)	Wheels refitted and torqued up to spec
q)	Roadtest

Our hourly rate is £57+vat, the caliper paint kit is £29.99. You guys do the maths. It takes about 3 hours to do the job and the car makes a ramp unusable for 5 hours due to drying time between coats.

It is great that customers can do their own calipers, any DIY work is a good bonding session between owner and car. For those of you that don't wish to paint your own, don't have time, or are fingers and thumbs with spanners................. :lol:

The TT Shop


----------



## ELLIOTT

thettshop said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Niaz totally off topic mate, but I was just thinking you should cancel the £200 caliper painting job at the TT Shop and buy the Japlac, wire brush and paintbrush as discussed on the phone earlier and we can do it at the B&B the night before and save you about £190
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clear a few things up on the professional caliper painting service we provide for £200, maybe upon reading the below will make you realise why this is the cost involved for a business to do the work:
> a)	Car mounted on vehicle ramp and wheels removed
> b)	Calipers dismounted (lines stay attached)
> c)	Pads removed and regreased
> d)	Caliper inspected and lubricated if necessary
> e)	Calipers thoroughly cleaned all over with (one of the most important parts of the job)
> f)	Left to dry
> g)	Important Area masked properly
> h)	Calipers painted with thinner coat of specific heat and fade resistant caliper paint
> i)	Left to dry
> j)	Second coat
> k)	Left to dry
> l)	Third coat
> m)	Left to dry
> n)	Calipers remounted and torque to manufacturers spec
> o)	Calipers tested
> p)	Wheels refitted and torqued up to spec
> q)	Roadtest
> 
> Our hourly rate is £57+vat, the caliper paint kit is £29.99. You guys do the maths. It takes about 3 hours to do the job and the car makes a ramp unusable for 5 hours due to drying time between coats.
> 
> It is great that customers can do their own calipers, any DIY work is a good bonding session between owner and car. For those of you that don't wish to paint your own, don't have time, or are fingers and thumbs with spanners................. :lol:
> 
> The TT Shop
Click to expand...

Fair comment  But i think ill do my own..  What about a group buy caliper painting :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

My calipers will be ok for a while and am going to leave them grey.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

*EVENT 10..*
Anybody going to Duxford, it would be cool to park any V6ers together so we dont have to walk too far to find each other.
With all the 1.8 boys copying us, its visually difficult to tell the difference.
I think i will be able to make the event especially if the clutch holds out, it would be good to see some of the usual suspects and nice to see some new faces.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> *EVENT 10..*
> Anybody going to Duxford, it would be cool to park any V6ers together so we dont have to walk too far to find each other.
> With all the 1.8 boys copying us, its visually difficult to tell the difference.
> I think i will be able to make the event especially if the clutch holds out, it would be good to see some of the usual suspects and nice to see some new faces.
> Steve


Me


----------



## KevtoTTy

Poss me

(Stag day Saturday at Newbury Races then on Melksham in the evening; so I may be the last to arrive!)


----------



## v800mjh

how do I add myself to the list?

85: V800MJH V6 DSG Black with Black leather.


----------



## V6RUL

v800mjh said:


> how do I add myself to the list?
> 
> 85: V800MJH V6 DSG Black with Black leather.


Elliot [ the gatekeeper ] will do it.
Pics are recommended, so we can tell you how nice your TT is.. 
Year and special options fitted is nice to know. 
Steve


----------



## v800mjh

v800mjh said:


> how do I add myself to the list?
> 
> 85: V800MJH V6 DSG Black with Black leather.


Ok Cheers Steve.

V800MJH: 55 Reg V6 DSG - Black with Black Leather - Bose 6-CD Changer - Exhaust Flap Mod - Yellow Calipers

Don't know what other options there are..

Just put pics of my car in another thread but here they are again for the V6 thread


----------



## V6RUL

Nice one, you mind find answers quicker on here than posting question on to the main section.
Welcome.
Some on here are staying standard and some are modding, you should get a good idea which way to turn.
Steve


----------



## robokn

I'll be there and I dont need any pictures MK II Baby Blue "Only one in the World" 

But just in case


----------



## V6RUL

Showoff.. 8) 
Still waiting for info of ya Rob.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## robokn

Will happily tell you anything you want to know in exchange for a Ice Cream on Sunday :lol: :lol:

Hopefully your handles will be here as well by then


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Will happily tell you anything you want to know in exchange for a Ice Cream on Sunday :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hopefully your handles will be here as well by then


If im there and you produce my handles, you can have a flake as well.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will happily tell you anything you want to know in exchange for a Ice Cream on Sunday :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hopefully your handles will be here as well by then
> 
> 
> 
> If im there and you produce my handles, you can have a flake as well.
> Steve
Click to expand...

but he'll have to fit them for the strawberry topping! :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

I was saving that comment for the day.. :roll: 
Think it may be too much work to get done by a MK2er
Steve


----------



## VAMPHAMSTER

Hey guys and girls,

My little baby is a silver 3.2 DSG softtop which roars.....I love her!


----------



## V6RUL

VAMPHAMSTER said:


> Hey guys and girls,
> 
> My little baby is a silver 3.2 DSG softtop which roars.....I love her!


Welcome, we like the roaring ones.
Lets see her then..
Steve


----------



## T60 TTX

2004 Manual 3.2 V6 Avus Silver with red leather - soon to have my private plate on!


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

TT Mark 1 3.2 DSG Mango Orange. I sleep in it most nights and it sings me to sleep


----------



## V6RUL

KEYSERSZOSE said:


> TT Mark 1 3.2 DSG Mango Orange. I sleep in it most nights and it sings me to sleep


Welcome, you will see a few Papayas on here but i think thats the first TTR in that colour. You are part of the marmite club im a afraid, but i love it.
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

ooooooo and welcome another Papaya?...a abit like busses :lol: :lol: :lol: 
i bekieve there is another roadster on here but not signed to the list
annnnd its got black BASEBALL interior :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: niiiice
anyway welcome again to another Papaya owner (you dont have a problem with your left leg/foot do you?) :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry private Papaya owners joke as both Jaqcom and i have had problems with left leg/foot and might be a colour curse :lol: :lol: .....Mike


----------



## T60 TTX

Thought i would add some photos for you all:


















































Simon


----------



## V6RUL

Sweet Si, you just need to go out for a drive to a nice location for better pics.. :lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## KEYSERSZOSE

anyway welcome again to another Papaya owner (you dont have a problem with your left leg/foot do you?) :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dont have a single problem with my left foot but I do have one with my right foot, Im just about to go on a speed awareness course


----------



## gar1.s

At the dealers now picking up my mk1 v6 dsg ttr !!


----------



## V6RUL

gar1.s said:


> At the dealers now picking up my mk1 v6 dsg ttr !!


Good luck, dont forget to use the checklist on the front page of this thread.
Pics and full spec are a must.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Welcome all new v6'ers ( particularly 'Papaya') 8) ............enjoy, don't worry about everything you read and the 'crew' on here will advise and support as a when we can.... 

David


----------



## T60 TTX

stevecollier said:


> Sweet Si, you just need to go out for a drive to a nice location for better pics..
> Steve


thats my house your talking about steve! i know your only messing :lol:

yeah i will take a load of good ones at santa pod on the track and just all around the site, its good for pictures up there.

Simon


----------



## wallstreet

T60 TTX said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Si, you just need to go out for a drive to a nice location for better pics..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> thats my house your talking about steve! i know your only messing :lol:
> 
> yeah i will take a load of good ones at santa pod on the track and just all around the site, its good for pictures up there.
> 
> Simon
Click to expand...

Si

Welcome to your TT heaven.

Excuse our SteveC rebel with a cause! He is our official bad boy...with a serious pumped pimped ride!


----------



## bluey32

Hi guys, the other day the car was showing a fault code saying it wasn't getting enough air. it seems to be fixed now. We have a Bmc and at the moment the tubing is off. Unless i get some new tubing it will have to stay off i no the affects of the tube. doesn't the box it self work as a heat shield though.


----------



## kacz07

Hello from across the Atlantic!

I am a new owner of a pre-owned 04 TTq 3.2L DSG coupe. Well, my wife is, but I will certainly put my share of miles on it :lol: . Taking delivery early this week. Car has 20K miles on it. Looking for some mild engine mods (APR map, intake, exhaust) and some handling upgrades (eibachs, maybe a haldex upgrade). Have only gotten through page 40 of this thread, but have already found some great tips and advice.

Current stable:
04 TT
09 Caliber SRT4 (daily driver)
06 350z (built NA motor w/ N2O)

I won't bore you with background info, so without further ado...

PICS!!


----------



## harbottle

This is our 05 Red 3.2 TT convertible.

It is awesome, black leather interior & Bose sound system and I am wondering what I need to convert to bluetooth compatibility.

This is her



















]


----------



## cowboybebop

What is this for ？？


----------



## ELLIOTT

Think that is either the mic for the blutooth or for the bose cant remember or maybe non of the mentioned :lol: I am sure one of my previous post has been deleted???? I mentioned another TT forum that has just been set up and then my post goes missing?


----------



## T3RBO

Believe it's a sensor for the gala

(yes noticed your post went :lol: )


----------



## ZTG TT

Hi ... thought I would indulge with a couple of photo's 

Cheers ZTG


----------



## wallstreet

Welcome over my V6 brothers in arms!!!

So who was at the TT eventt????

It was a lot of fun, I met Chris who has an original 7k mileage V6 that looks hardly driven. Clean from
The showroom.

Who else shook my hand??? Too many names to mention.

It was ab excellent location. Terrific event.

Wish you were there


----------



## robokn

I said hello, little bald bloke with the black OSIR shirt on


----------



## wallstreet

robokn said:


> I said hello, little bald bloke with the black OSIR shirt on


Yes mate, cool I recall! Just didn't hear you say your name.

Wish you joined for fun, the concours, as it's not just for showing it's to show the differences of the cars. Only 4 cars sadly showed their faces so I hope next time others realise it's not competitive certainly not for me I am not rubbing the grime off the brakes or rest as it's a heck of a drive.

I am in Wilmslow now and head to Scotland. Looking forward to meet brother V6 SteveC and the Stealth fighter!!

I saw soo many TTs in this region more than anywhere else in a given day!!!


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said hello, little bald bloke with the black OSIR shirt on
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate, cool I recall! Just didn't hear you say your name.
> 
> Wish you joined for fun, the concours, as it's not just for showing it's to show the differences of the cars. Only 4 cars sadly showed their faces so I hope next time others realise it's not competitive certainly not for me I am not rubbing the grime off the brakes or rest as it's a heck of a drive.
> 
> I am in Wilmslow now and head to Scotland. Looking forward to meet brother V6 SteveC and the Stealth fighter!!
> 
> I saw soo many TTs in this region more than anywhere else in a given day!!!
Click to expand...

Ive arranged to meet up with Niaz at the Plough Flail WA16 7DB at 13.30 today if anybody else is at a loose end.
Steve


----------



## gar1.s

Had my tt for a few days now, 1000 miles flew by and loving it, except for an annoying rattle coming from passenger seat headrest. 
Velcro needed I think!
Mpg is around 25, better than I thought I'd get.


----------



## V6RUL

gar1.s said:


> Had my tt for a few days now, 1000 miles flew by and loving it, except for an annoying rattle coming from passenger seat headrest.
> Velcro needed I think!
> Mpg is around 25, better than I thought I'd get.


Welcome to the Forum.
Your mileage will only improve once you learn to keep your foot off the loud pedal.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Hi Guys ,
Sorry I've been quiet, but still alive and kicking in a limited sense.........  
We are having a Track day at Cadwell Park (Lincolnshire) on 10th August  ............it will be from 4pm till about 8pm, if anyone fancies coming to watch or take part let me know and I will try and get you in.
Its a group of us that meet locally 2nd Tuesday of every month at our local ( Jenny Wren at Susworth ) and include Porsche,Ferrari,Lotus,TVR,and of course me lol....... 8) 
Also, Elliott what was that other forum web address again, I had a look and several of our members were on it........I do hope your page had not been removed, as I hope other forums will actually show how good ours is , rather than suggest otherwise ? :roll:

David


----------



## V6RUL

Had a little run out yesterday and met up with our Swiss friend, Niaz, whilst he is on his whistle stop tour of the UK.
Sharif and Mark were also present, Niaz's local friends, and we had a lovely lunch at the Plough and Flail and of course the world was put to rights.
Chat went from TTs to Porsche, as Mark had come along in his Porker, to the financial climate.
Nice to meet you Niaz and i hope to see you soon if i have to come over to Baden for some office work..
A few bad pics taken in a Wilmslow car park..








































Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Steve it was a pleasure seeing you the other day, here is my contribution of iPhone photos










Steve hope you enjoyed a banging good day!! It was great to feel the extra insane power that SC has, moreover I let my friend drive my car. Whilst I say behind with SteveC. I enjoyed listening to the growl.










Best wishes


----------



## V6RUL

It was a pleasure Niaz, hope your mums looking after you with white pudding and haggis up there in Scotland.
If all goes well i would hope to see you soon in Swiss cheese land.
Steve


----------



## v800mjh

Probably bit of a silly question but thought I'd give it a go..

Does anyone know how easy it is (if at all possible) to fit some kind of USB connection to the BOSE sound system??

Thanks..


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Martin,
you may get a better response if you post up on the main forum.
Steve


----------



## MrHooky

Just been looking at the new TT with the revised 211ps engine. In quattro guise with DSG (now called S tronic of course) does 0-60 in 5.6 seconds. Would put our lardy V6s to shame...


----------



## Marco34

MrHooky said:


> Just been looking at the new TT with the revised 211ps engine. In quattro guise with DSG (now called S tronic of course) does 0-60 in 5.6 seconds. Would put our lardy V6s to shame...


Well those MKIIs must weigh nothing. 5.6, crikey that's quick and all from 211ps!!!


----------



## stevott

Thanks to all who have helped/offered to help with my TT issues, especially Steve Collier who's helpful whatever!

Power loss and lights coming on are now a thing of the past asfter replacing my MAF and brake light switch.

new problem now! :? 

I've a knock when setting off coming from the front. i can't always get it to do it but it's sometimes when setting off, it'll knock as I accelerate off and can also be heard when driving slowly (5mph) down the bumpy /uneven entrance to my work. I've had all front bushes checked and all look ok. Cars on 74,000 btw.

anything I can check quickly before taking it back to the garage?

cheers

steve


----------



## V6RUL

stevott said:


> Thanks to all who have helped/offered to help with my TT issues, especially Steve Collier who's helpful whatever!
> 
> Power loss and lights coming on are now a thing of the past asfter replacing my MAF and brake light switch.
> 
> new problem now! :?
> 
> I've a knock when setting off coming from the front. i can't always get it to do it but it's sometimes when setting off, it'll knock as I accelerate off and can also be heard when driving slowly (5mph) down the bumpy /uneven entrance to my work. I've had all front bushes checked and all look ok. Cars on 74,000 btw.
> 
> anything I can check quickly before taking it back to the garage?
> 
> cheers
> 
> steve[/quote
> 
> Poss engine mount or wheel bearing maybe.
> Cheers for the comment.
> Steve]


----------



## wallstreet

The knock I also have. Changed engine mounts still there. I reckon it's the front drop links that need changing. When it is up check for play.


----------



## wallstreet

V6 BOYS

What's the stock ride height of our TT ground to wheel arch for Front & Rears?

Thanks as I go in to the TT shop as the Bilsteins are being readjusted.


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> V6 BOYS
> 
> What's the stock ride height of our TT ground to wheel arch for Front & Rears?
> 
> Thanks as I go in to the TT shop as the Bilsteins are being readjusted.


Sorry Niaz, im too low, maybe you are aswell.
Sure somebody will be along soon.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> V6 BOYS
> 
> What's the stock ride height of our TT ground to wheel arch for Front & Rears?
> 
> Thanks as I go in to the TT shop as the Bilsteins are being readjusted.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Niaz, im too low, maybe you are aswell.
> Sure somebody will be along soon.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Elliot you're stock?

Anyone with a ruler/measuring tape, sugar please and pretty on top. Take it to the wheels and kindly measure from bottom of wheel ie ground to the arch of each wheel on the car.

Merci V6ers stock chaps

PS SteveC the rear seems settled front isn't. Needs lowered the rear higher maybe as it looks too low rear end. But no scrapes or scratches at 30mm drop.


----------



## V6RUL

I will leave mine as it is for now untill it goes in for surgery and i will attempt to get the best balance of weight distribution as i can just by raising or lowering front/back but with it looking a little lowered as the stealth approach is what im ultimately after.
Steve


----------



## ELLIOTT

I will measure for you tomorrow 8) As i am not with the car at the moment....


----------



## wallstreet

ELLIOTT said:


> I will measure for you tomorrow 8) As i am not with the car at the moment....


Thank YOU

Huge high 5 mate!

I am back at the TTShop on my last UK day before driving back home. After in excess of 1,000 miles a journey from Geneva, Berkshire, Kempston, Duxord evenTT, Bimingham, Todmorden, Wilmslow, Glasgow, Liverpool, Llandudno, Laugharne, Tenby, Saundersfoot, Berkshire, again to Kempston and finally Dover & enroute to Geneva!

Today I am getting the new bilsteins realligned it really improved stock notably on comfort as well! Spacers will be put on 12s & 15s again I want stealth subtlety.

The panoramic window view, sat TV, copious amounts of tea or coffee, multiple TTs, smiley mechanics very friendly, the pristine clean seating area, x3 Sofas and plenty of car acessories makes it enjoyable & appreciated. A huge thank you to them, time now for a nap. As it will be long drive back.


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will measure for you tomorrow 8) As i am not with the car at the moment....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank YOU
> 
> Huge high 5 mate!
Click to expand...

Im off to Baden todat but only for a couple of days so i wont have time to pop over mate.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELLIOTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will measure for you tomorrow 8) As i am not with the car at the moment....
> 
> 
> 
> Thank YOU
> 
> Huge high 5 mate!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im off to Baden todat but only for a couple of days so i wont have time to pop over mate.
> Steve
Click to expand...

That's a shame, I am back tomorrow early doors.


----------



## Gunnar

Hi Niaz,

Hope this info isn't too late...just measured mine (which I believe is standard).
Front = ~65cm (from Floor through centre of wheel to wheel arch)
Rear = ~70cm ( as above )
Tried it on the drive first but far from flat and left and right were way out....measurements are from inside my garage which is better but not totally flat (left and right were within 5mm of each other).
Hope it helps.

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## wallstreet

Thank you. Gunnar you are right, it's usually done from the centre cap. Thanks in advance between today and tomorrow or when I have recouped from lack of sleep I shall share details on what the guys have done at the TTShop. It's looking perfect now! More stealthy and the rear had dropped more than the front so it's back up. This is a natural process with new coillies, SteveC mentioned it can take months. I expect a 30mm drop and have been to many places with no scraping issues at all.

The greatest delight would be the new suspension, on mid setting they are oddly more comfortable than stock.


----------



## Gunnar

Pleasure matey. Looking forward to the details. Have a safe journey home.


----------



## V6RUL

Just landed in Baden so i dont expect to see many TTs here.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Gunnar said:


> Pleasure matey. Looking forward to the details. Have a safe journey home.


Merci!

Found myself at the toll crossing at dartford with just a Swiss visa and a queue gathering, being told I had to go back!! Back where? Can you reverse? I was able to paypal but just had no physical cash left. I thought they took cash as most France did. The lady called her manager, she became agitated and wound up her manager! I overheard her say, they are probably rich!! Lol not after shopping.. They even asked for kronas. They said next time we would be asked to go back.!?!

Got through nonetheless then headed to bluewater & a cash machine! Funny though in the past I had even tipped paying for the person behind me - she was hott!


----------



## SuzyQ

Just had my first MOT as a 3.2 V6 owner of an 04 model. Dreading the worst but sailed through with no advisories!! Yipeeeee now I can afford some fuel !!!


----------



## V6RUL

SuzyQ said:


> Just had my first MOT as a 3.2 V6 owner of an 04 model. Dreading the worst but sailed through with no advisories!! Yipeeeee now I can afford some fuel !!!




Well done. I think most of the V6ers have a better time than others at MOT time cos we are so heavy we cant go fast enough to shake the car to death.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## kacz07

Hey All, just checking in with an inquiry about the DSG. Sorry if this has been mentioned before, I only got through the first 60 pgs of this thread. Posting here for a better audience response.

Recap: 04 TTq w/ 3.2L and DSG. Car has 22k miles.

- I notice a click when the car shifts from 1st to 2nd
- Does not occur during downshifts
- Occurs when the car is cold or warm
- Occurs in normal Auto or DSG mode
- Cannot really isolate source of sound, but might be rear

Does anyone have experience or insight into this sound. I realize it could be normal, so I'm not calling it a problem [smiley=bomb.gif]

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Hibee1

Does anyone know where i can get a DSG service pack/kit, i've only seen them in the USA cant find any here or will audi sell me one ?

Any help would be great

Cheers


----------



## V6RUL

kacz07 said:


> Hey All, just checking in with an inquiry about the DSG. Sorry if this has been mentioned before, I only got through the first 60 pgs of this thread. Posting here for a better audience response.
> 
> Recap: 04 TTq w/ 3.2L and DSG. Car has 22k miles.
> 
> - I notice a click when the car shifts from 1st to 2nd
> - Does not occur during downshifts
> - Occurs when the car is cold or warm
> - Occurs in normal Auto or DSG mode
> - Cannot really isolate source of sound, but might be rear
> 
> Does anyone have experience or insight into this sound. I realize it could be normal, so I'm not calling it a problem [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Thanks for your input!


This is nomal with mechanical items but it may be time for a service and gearbox oil change. Gearbox is usually 20,40,80k but it wont hurt to be on the safe side.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Hibee1 said:


> Does anyone know where i can get a DSG service pack/kit, i've only seen them in the USA cant find any here or will audi sell me one ?
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, dont know what a DSG service pack is!!!
I just take mine to the stealers and they change the oil, job done.
Steve


----------



## Hibee1

Its just everything you need to service the DSG box, 6 litres of oil, o-rings, seals, filters and the filling tool.

cheers tho.


----------



## V6RUL

Gunnar said:


> Hi Niaz,
> 
> Hope this info isn't too late...just measured mine (which I believe is standard).
> Front = ~65cm (from Floor through centre of wheel to wheel arch)
> Rear = ~70cm ( as above )
> Tried it on the drive first but far from flat and left and right were way out....measurements are from inside my garage which is better but not totally flat (left and right were within 5mm of each other).
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete.


Just measured mine the same way as you and my front is 62cm and rear is 63.
I will be adjusting to 63cm front and 62 rear in the future to shift a little weight backwards.
Steve


----------



## Foxster

Hi all,

took delivery of a 3.2 conv last weekend and I cannot believe how much I smiled when I started it up! First time I'd heard a 3.2 from behind the wheel :wink:

Just a quick question, has anyone repalced the aerial with something shorter? If so what do you suggest - already got a short black stubbie buy when I tried to fit it there was a gap between the base of the aerial (on the car) and the aerial itself. Any ideas?


----------



## [email protected]

my baby got new shoes....

i know rs4 is nothing new - my options were many - but after looking for ages at wheels - size? - colour? - width? - staggered? - profile? - original? - rep? - spacers?. speaking to loads of suppliers about availability (or lack of). photoshop-ing (well gimp-ing) wheels on my car. i finally went for the classic. i could have gone for TTRS/RS6/RS6V2/CH/LM/LMR and a whole host of other alloys - i dunno - spent many a sleepless night thinking..

anyhoo - i'm happy with the 19" RS4s


----------



## AnthonyTT

[email protected] said:


> my baby got new shoes....
> 
> i know rs4 is nothing new - my options were many - but after looking for ages at wheels - size? - colour? - width? - staggered? - profile? - original? - rep? - spacers?. speaking to loads of suppliers about availability (or lack of). photoshop-ing (well gimp-ing) wheels on my car. i finally went for the classic. i could have gone for TTRS/RS6/RS6V2/CH/LM/LMR and a whole host of other alloys - i dunno - spent many a sleepless night thinking..
> 
> anyhoo - i'm happy with the 19" RS4s


looking nice


----------



## jaqcom

Nice car..........and nice lens on the camera........... 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Read and enjoy..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=181239
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Read and enjoy..
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=181239
> Steve


Thanks for livening it up, now I curious what happens to your reputation points.


----------



## Marco34

Steve - that thread is going to attract some rage... albeit from the 1.8 crew.


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Steve - that thread is going to attract some rage... albeit from the 1.8 crew.


Do i care, i think not.
They will have to travel a long way to find me from Friday so i will have to stay low till then.
Its been a bit quiet on here lately and all that is appearing is 1.8ers with problems.
Not heard of a mech unit go down for a while to spice things up for us so i will have to make my own music.
Maybe there is more banter going on elsewhere.. :roll: think i will do some surfing..  
Steve


----------



## gar1.s

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve - that thread is going to attract some rage... albeit from the 1.8 crew.
> 
> 
> 
> Do i care, i think not.
> They will have to travel a long way to find me from Friday so i will have to stay low till then.
> Its been a bit quiet on here lately and all that is appearing is 1.8ers with problems.
> Not heard of a mech unit go down for a while to spice things up for us so i will have to make my own music.
> Maybe there is more banter going on elsewhere.. :roll: think i will do some surfing..
> Steve
Click to expand...

here you go then. my mech unit is busted!! gutted!


----------



## V6RUL

gar1.s said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve - that thread is going to attract some rage... albeit from the 1.8 crew.
> 
> 
> 
> Do i care, i think not.
> They will have to travel a long way to find me from Friday so i will have to stay low till then.
> Its been a bit quiet on here lately and all that is appearing is 1.8ers with problems.
> Not heard of a mech unit go down for a while to spice things up for us so i will have to make my own music.
> Maybe there is more banter going on elsewhere.. :roll: think i will do some surfing..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here you go then. my mech unit is busted!! gutted!
Click to expand...

oops, are you sitting on a warranty?
Steve


----------



## gar1.s

er, yes and no!
only had it a month came with a 3 month warranty but, limited to £500 per claim.
thing is, i noticed it within first few days and reported it to dealer. they have paid for the diagnostic at audi and confirmed that the mechatronic is faulty.
so, obviously the unit was faulty when i got the car,so in my book that makes them libel for the repair!!
at least i hope so!


----------



## mw7

Just purchased, DSG, great colour, full Audi history, 56000 miles, wife very happy but not picked up yet.


----------



## gar1.s

congratulations. lovely looking car, hope you enjoy


----------



## dbairduk

wooo! add me too! 05 mk1 black with grey/silver leather!


----------



## dbairduk

oh i was looking for the cruise control... And it looks like mine is missing of the indicator arm! I would have thought all autos have cruise control?


----------



## mrgoodcat

dbairduk said:


> oh i was looking for the cruise control... And it looks like mine is missing of the indicator arm! I would have thought all autos have cruise control?


Optional extra even on DSG :?


----------



## mrgoodcat

mw7 said:


> Just purchased, DSG, great colour, full Audi history, 56000 miles, wife very happy but not picked up yet.


Very nice and in the best colour, too good for the wife :wink:


----------



## dbairduk

I feel cheap!


----------



## V6RUL

dbairduk said:


> I feel cheap!


Awesome GTI is your local indie. They will fit cruise for 120ish quid. They did mine and i love it.
Coilovers and ARB next.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Can anyone tell me what the service costs are on the 3.2? All's i can find on Audi's website is service costs for cars 2.0 and under.

My car is on 71k and is 6.5 years old. Service indicator says a service is due in 600 miles but not sure whether its a major or interim


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the service costs are on the 3.2? All's i can find on Audi's website is service costs for cars 2.0 and under.
> 
> My car is on 71k and is 6.5 years old. Service indicator says a service is due in 600 miles but not sure whether its a major or interim


major service due, incl haldex. Audi - 600 to 700. independant 300 to 400
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Lovely stuff lol. Suspected as much. Independent it is. How are Awesome GTI rated?


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> Lovely stuff lol. Suspected as much. Independent it is. How are Awesome GTI rated?


They are ok. I use an indie in Burnley called Autograph Cars personally.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Burnley is getting on for 2 hours from me. Little far for a service. Ive also contacted Midlands VW and PSI tuning who are both closer.


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> Burnley is getting on for 2 hours from me. Little far for a service. Ive also contacted Midlands VW and PSI tuning who are both closer.


Theyve got good names as well.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Thats good to hear. Hopefully they will both email me back tommorow or if not ill give them a bell closer to when the service is due.

Must resist buying mods for the TT whilst its in for a service lol


----------



## dbairduk

hmmm I am trying to decide what my first mod should be! ... what do you guys think?


----------



## V6RUL

dbairduk said:


> hmmm I am trying to decide what my first mod should be! ... what do you guys think?


Thats easy..
Depends how much you want to spend.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

dbairduk said:


> hmmm I am trying to decide what my first mod should be! ... what do you guys think?


DSG remap? Im tempted by one, apparently gives more control when using the paddles (eg it doesnt auto change up if it feels like) and removes/reduces dramatically the delay when pulling off


----------



## V6RUL

Ive had the DSG done..
Paddle response speeded up but i doubt you would notice.
Doesnt affect gearchanges/revs in auto.
Rev limiter can be upped. Mine is at 7400rpm.
There are 1 or 2 custom mods you can do to the DSG with regards to gear change/revs.

It will set you back about 350 for the map.

Maybe you should try Orbit ring first.. 8) at night.
Engine map should give 10 to 20bhp depending if you get better induction. Ive got both.
Steve


----------



## robokn

Mine does as all the shift points have changed


----------



## V6RUL

robokn said:


> Mine does as all the shift points have changed


Do you have the next generation DSG.
I did mention shift points can be changed but i generally ride in tip mode and leave Auto for traffic.
Show off..  
Steve


----------



## dbairduk

not after spending a great deal at the moment as i want the DRL mod for my front lights.. and thats about £500
so maybe £100-£200 would be a good starting point.. I have gone from a 103bhp to 250bhp so not feeling hungry for power just yet :lol:


----------



## robokn

Sorry should have just bought a MK II all these features are standard :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

dbairduk said:


> not after spending a great deal at the moment as i want the DRL mod for my front lights.. and thats about £500
> so maybe £100-£200 would be a good starting point.. I have gone from a 103bhp to 250bhp so not feeling hungry for power just yet :lol:


The WAK box mod is free, but its like marmite.
Orbit Ring of ROBKYN a few posts back is cheap.
Engine or interior bling.
Steev


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Ive had the DSG done..
> Paddle response speeded up but i doubt you would notice.
> Doesnt affect gearchanges/revs in auto.
> Rev limiter can be upped. Mine is at 7400rpm.
> There are 1 or 2 custom mods you can do to the DSG with regards to gear change/revs.
> 
> It will set you back about 350 for the map.
> 
> Maybe you should try Orbit ring first.. 8) at night.
> Engine map should give 10 to 20bhp depending if you get better induction. Ive got both.
> Steve


Steve, I think your DSG map did make a difference. Most folks I speak to say that downshift can cause a slight jerk when using manual. When I drove yours it was very happy through the gears. Going up felt the same, very smooth, most noticable on down shift for sure. If I let DSG do it for me it's very smooth. :?


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had the DSG done..
> Paddle response speeded up but i doubt you would notice.
> Doesnt affect gearchanges/revs in auto.
> Rev limiter can be upped. Mine is at 7400rpm.
> There are 1 or 2 custom mods you can do to the DSG with regards to gear change/revs.
> 
> It will set you back about 350 for the map.
> 
> Maybe you should try Orbit ring first.. 8) at night.
> Engine map should give 10 to 20bhp depending if you get better induction. Ive got both.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, I think your DSG map did make a difference. Most folks I speak to say that downshift can cause a slight jerk when using manual. When I drove yours it was very happy through the gears. Going up felt the same, very smooth, most noticable on down shift for sure. If I let DSG do it for me it's very smooth. :?
Click to expand...

I forgot to mention that ive got higher clamping pressures on the DSG to try and eliminate slip.
Dont know about the smoothness thing as ive not driven another DSG, maybe im lucky.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Hey folks hope everyone is doing well, to the newbies, welcome to the best V6 you have ever driven!


----------



## bluey32

Hi guys, need your opinion the bmc i have for some reason i think just isn't geeting enough air to the engine with or with out the pipeing on. so today i have unscrewed the end and pulled the filter out slightly. now it seems to be a little quicker. What do yo think bad idea :?:


----------



## wallstreet

bluey32 said:


> Hi guys, need your opinion the bmc i have for some reason i think just isn't geeting enough air to the engine with or with out the pipeing on. so today i have unscrewed the end and pulled the filter out slightly. now it seems to be a little quicker. What do yo think bad idea :?:


Hard to guage, remember that you will in reality not feel anything from 2hps if that upto 4hps if that, it tends to be more of a noise thing. Just ensure nothing gets into where it should, the filter prevents larger particles to get through.


----------



## bluey32

I was never expecting the nightrider turbo boost(would be nice though  ) it just never seems to sound or perform consistantly. I would just like to swap it for a cone one if i can't fix the problem and as i have never heard of anyoe else with this problem it might just be me. Things getting were they are not ment to was my main consern. The filter is still in its next to were the pipe normally goes so im hopeing it will still catch the crap but i also no that inside the filtre the air is normally spun like a mini vortex. Which it might not do now. I don't no  .


----------



## bluey32

I was never expecting the nightrider turbo boost(would be nice though  ) it just never seems to sound or perform consistantly. I would just like to swap it for a cone one if i can't fix the problem and as i have never heard of anyoe else with this problem it might just be me. Things getting were they are not ment to was my main consern. The filter is still in its next to were the pipe normally goes so im hopeing it will still catch the crap but i also no that inside the filtre the air is normally spun like a mini vortex. Which it might not do now. I don't no  .


----------



## PeTTe-N

Add me to the list. Picking it up tomorrow morning, Mk1 2004 on a 53 plate, 3.2 DSG in Misano Red, 44k miles.

Been browsing the forum since I put the deposit on it, great reading, lots of good advice and you all sound like a friendly bunch.


----------



## jaqcom

Welcome Pete, we are and the red looks good.............remember its not optional to post pics ! its compulsory 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome again all new V6 owners, its a smile a minute out there.

Just thought i would let you know, some do already, im having a turbo fitted to my V6 as the thirst has taken hold.
She has been picked up tonight by the indie and she will be going under anaethstetic for a few weeks whilst the boys perform their magic..

I will be keeping you informed by this link..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178598

Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Welcome again all new V6 owners, its a smile a minute out there.
> 
> Just thought i would let you know, some do already, im having a turbo fitted to my V6 as the thirst has taken hold.
> She has been picked up tonight by the indie and she will be going under anaethstetic for a few weeks whilst the boys perform their magic..
> 
> I will be keeping you informed by this link..
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178598
> 
> Steve


MAGIC


----------



## bluey32

Good Effort Steve, what power are you aiming for i heard it was illegal to have less than 500bhp


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome again all new V6 owners, its a smile a minute out there.
> 
> Just thought i would let you know, some do already, im having a turbo fitted to my V6 as the thirst has taken hold.
> She has been picked up tonight by the indie and she will be going under anaethstetic for a few weeks whilst the boys perform their magic..
> 
> I will be keeping you informed by this link..
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178598
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> MAGIC
Click to expand...

Hi Niaz, looks you might be getting a delivery up to Scotland soon. i will get a delivery date for your goodies... 

Bluey, if you check the link out it will explain everything, oh and there are some pics to.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## bluey32

I don't even no what to say to that Steve  I think you should definatly submit your car to a few mags after its all done it will definatly deserve it. After seing that i feel like i have neglected our car and i should have it taken off me by the NSPCTT


----------



## Gunnar

stevecollier said:


> Welcome again all new V6 owners, its a smile a minute out there.
> 
> Just thought i would let you know, some do already, im having a turbo fitted to my V6 as the thirst has taken hold.
> She has been picked up tonight by the indie and she will be going under anaethstetic for a few weeks whilst the boys perform their magic..
> 
> I will be keeping you informed by this link..
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178598
> 
> Steve


Nice one Steve. Turbo V6 - she's gonna fly :twisted: 
Did you decide on gearbox (DSG v Manual) or suck it and see ?
Good luck with the build.
Starting to make my standard TT feel wanting...

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## PeTTe-N

jaqcom said:


> Welcome Pete, we are and the red looks good.............remember its not optional to post pics ! its compulsory 8)


Cheers jaqcom, pics will be up as soon as it's had a bit of TLC. I've never bothered garaging a car before but I've cleared the garage this weekend and have made a start on painting it out, this baby's gonna be pampered 8)

Haven't got any mods as such planned yet but will be hopefully looking at lowering and fitting spacers as and when I can. Need to spend some cash on some decent detailing kit first and my first purchase will have to be a radar detector or snooper, otherwise I'll be losing my licence in the first week :lol:



stevecollier said:


> Welcome again all new V6 owners, its a smile a minute out there.
> 
> Just thought i would let you know, some do already, im having a turbo fitted to my V6 as the thirst has taken hold.


The smile started the moment the salesman turned the key in the ignition and grew bigger when he let me loose on the test drive. I was like a cheshire cat when I got back to the stealership.

I've already read your turbo thread whilst I've been browsing the forum this last week or so. Best of luck with it, hope it all goes smoothly and look forward to reading the progress updates over the next few weeks.

Pete


----------



## V6RUL

Gunnar said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome again all new V6 owners, its a smile a minute out there.
> 
> Just thought i would let you know, some do already, im having a turbo fitted to my V6 as the thirst has taken hold.
> She has been picked up tonight by the indie and she will be going under anaethstetic for a few weeks whilst the boys perform their magic..
> 
> I will be keeping you informed by this link..
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178598
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Steve. Turbo V6 - she's gonna fly :twisted:
> Did you decide on gearbox (DSG v Manual) or suck it and see ?
> Good luck with the build.
> Starting to make my standard TT feel wanting...
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete.
Click to expand...

Hi Pete,
im trying my best to keep the DSG as i think its 8)

I don't even no what to say to that Steve I think you should definatly submit your car to a few mags after its all done it will definatly deserve it. After seing that i feel like i have neglected our car and i should have it taken off me by the NSPCTT

EVO mag would like to do a piece but im not really interested, no sponsorship, no deal.
I dont look after my car bodywork/paint wise but that may have to change.
Steve


----------



## dbairduk

is it possible to change the transmission then steve?


----------



## V6RUL

dbairduk said:


> is it possible to change the transmission then steve?


Yes you can change the box to manual from DSG. I will probably be going down that route, but only when the DSG gives up.
Its got 150k on the clock, so it should be giving up in the next 12 months or 1st week of blasting.
I will then be getting a 4 motion box with taller gears.
Steve


----------



## dbairduk

there are quite a few DSG gear boxes on ebay.. I was looking out of interest to see how easy it would be to get a spare mechatronic unit. 
But it's nice to know if the box totaly fails it's not game over.


----------



## V6RUL

dbairduk said:


> there are quite a few DSG gear boxes on ebay.. I was looking out of interest to see how easy it would be to get a spare mechatronic unit.
> But it's nice to know if the box totaly fails it's not game over.


Maybe the cost will kill you though.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## dbairduk

I can't have it on the mpg setting on the computer... makes me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

dbairduk said:


> I can't have it on the mpg setting on the computer... makes me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


There are 2 options.
Instant consumption which is scarry.
Average consumption. Bottom button to reset. You can get over 40mpg at 40-50.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had the DSG done..
> Paddle response speeded up but i doubt you would notice.
> Doesnt affect gearchanges/revs in auto.
> Rev limiter can be upped. Mine is at 7400rpm.
> There are 1 or 2 custom mods you can do to the DSG with regards to gear change/revs.
> 
> It will set you back about 350 for the map.
> 
> Maybe you should try Orbit ring first.. 8) at night.
> Engine map should give 10 to 20bhp depending if you get better induction. Ive got both.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, I think your DSG map did make a difference. Most folks I speak to say that downshift can cause a slight jerk when using manual. When I drove yours it was very happy through the gears. Going up felt the same, very smooth, most noticable on down shift for sure. If I let DSG do it for me it's very smooth. :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot to mention that ive got higher clamping pressures on the DSG to try and eliminate slip.
> Dont know about the smoothness thing as ive not driven another DSG, maybe im lucky.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve

I drove mine yesterday to Shaks and it seemed ok dropping gears manually. I think your increase in clamping pressure may well make a difference. I still have the slight delay of death from time to time. I believe this is normal to protect the DSG.


----------



## lloyd

guys any advice on my post in the genaral forum about dsg ,bear with me were new here


----------



## mrgoodcat

Anyone with an aftermarket exhaust, out of curiosity what happens with the pipe that operates the flap on the oem system?


----------



## V6RUL

mrgoodcat said:


> Anyone with an aftermarket exhaust, out of curiosity what happens with the pipe that operates the flap on the oem system?


Plug it up with something and tuck it behind the heat shielding.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

My V6 Milltek exhaust system is going up for sale, anybody who is interested please PM me.
My system comprises..

Milltek 6 branch manifold
Milltek twin sports catalytic converters
Milltek centre section [ resonated ]
Milltek centre section [ non resonated ] i got this fitted to replace the resonated centre section to increase the V6 rumble.
Milltek back box with twin polished 100mm tips

The exhaust has been on my TT for less than 12 months and comes with a lifetime warranty against rust.
I would prefer to sell as a complete package

Steve


----------



## jaqcom

MMmmmmmmmm........... nice Steve, can vouch for sound testing in Italy lol   :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> MMmmmmmmmm........... nice Steve, can vouch for sound testing in Italy lol   :roll:


Im going custom exhaust for the Turbo build and front to back is only a single but may still have twin outlets or maybe stealth with none on show.
Funnily enough ive not heard my exhaust on any vids on the Italy trip but peeps have said its noticeable.
Did you manage to get any sounds of me, especially in any tunnels?

Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Sadly I didnt Steve, opted for internal mic as wind noise is real issue with external mic pick up.
Down side is Joy squeaking and me trying to calm her lol............... :roll: 
Windy and cool here today, still cant get the combines rolling , could do with some of your local tempertures and sun !


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Sadly I didnt Steve, opted for internal mic as wind noise is real issue with external mic pick up.
> Down side is Joy squeaking and me trying to calm her lol............... :roll:
> Windy and cool here today, still cant get the combines rolling , could do with some of your local tempertures and sun !


Its 28C and cloudy today, that will do me. 
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Hi guys, will a K&n cone filtre or typhoon of a r32 work on our car :?:


----------



## jaqcom

If you can get it to fit...........I see no reason why not, I run a Powertech with cool air induction.
The car would run without a filter but this increases engine wear for the obvious reasons so with these mesh type filters are not ideal for really dusty climate.....( OK UK then lol )


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Hi guys, will a K&n cone filtre or typhoon of a r32 work on our car :?:


Yes. Ive got the Carbonio kit on mine with a K&N 57i in the front scoop.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Cool That's a good do  . Also is there any footage of the Italy trip?


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Cool That's a good do  . Also is there any footage of the Italy trip?


Page 193 is where it starts..
viewtopic.php?f=54&t=138985&hilit=alpina&start=2880
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

http://www.pbase.com/jaqcom/alpinaittalia

Have a look here................ 8)


----------



## Russ 182

Today's handy work. First clean since i bought my TT a little over a week ago. Nothing to drastic.

Started by washing the car and removing most tar with tardis, any stubborn bits were also clayed. I then hand polished the car using super resin polish and sealed with a carnauba wax. Exhausts scrubbed with autosol and bought back to a shine with Meguairs metal polish. Windows cleaned with Autoglymm glass polish.

Interior was hoovered and denim stains in leather cleaned out using gliptone leather cleaner. Could do with a second going over to get them A1 but i run out so that had to do for today lol.

Only 2 small things letting the car down now. Firstly, Wheels need a refurb, theyve been battered by previous owners. Secondly, just below the rear number plate youll notice it doesnt have the same gloss finish as the rest of the car. I wonder if its had some paint in the past...possibly a chipsaway type repair that wasnt to the highest standard and as i result its a real matt finish. To be honest it might even polish up if i get a machine polisher on it with a cutting pad followed by finishing pad. So will get that sorted at somepoint.

Overall not bad for 6.5 years old and done nearly 72k.


----------



## V6RUL

Excellent job, hope your smile grows every day.
Can see what you mean about the wheels needing a refurb. At least that can be done at your leisure.
Just needs lowering 25mm all round, wheels and job done.
Steve


----------



## dbairduk

your quite the detailer Russ! 
I keep meaning to have a go at mine!


----------



## bluey32

Hey, wondering if you could help? We had the engine diagnostic guy back again to turn off engine light, same problem not getting enough air. Induction kit fine, maf sensor fine, no visible breaks into inlet pipe going to throttle body - any ideas? He thinks there could be a leakage or a squashed pipe - is this possible and where should I check? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Hey, wondering if you could help? We had the engine diagnostic guy back again to turn off engine light, same problem not getting enough air. Induction kit fine, maf sensor fine, no visible breaks into inlet pipe going to throttle body - any ideas? He thinks there could be a leakage or a squashed pipe - is this possible and where should I check? [smiley=bomb.gif]


Sounds like a strange one.
Shot in the dark. Lambda sensor. 
Maybe its time for an indie to diagnose


----------



## rob6165

Regarding wheel refurb,which is the best way?
Sand blast and powder coat? or rub them down with wet and dry and spray them?.
Got some alloys which are straight and not curbed but want to get them re-painted grey but not sure which is the best way with money no object and get them done by spray shop.
Any ideas?

Cheers,Rob.


----------



## V6RUL

rob6165 said:


> Regarding wheel refurb,which is the best way?
> Sand blast and powder coat? or rub them down with wet and dry and spray them?.
> Got some alloys which are straight and not curbed but want to get them re-painted grey but not sure which is the best way with money no object and get them done by spray shop.
> Any ideas?
> 
> Cheers,Rob.


Pay cheap, fix twice. Find a quality firm with a rep and get them done properly.
Steve


----------



## jayTTapp

Guys,

Brought myself a set of the R8 Coolant and Oil filler caps. The Oil one is a perfect fit exactly the same as the OEM cap. The coolant one however doesn't fit the same as the OEM. The OEM one fits with the logo on the top of the cap vertical to the front end of the car, but the R8 one sits upside down. As the picture below, all taken from the front end of the car. Anyone know how to get it either the right way up, so ther logo would sit horizontal or vertical the same as the OEM. I'm sure I've been to meet and seen someone with the coolant cap fitted the right way. 
Thanks Jay


----------



## willttqs

ive just bought a used Carbon Dynamics air filter box off ebay for £42 , i am well pleased. how easy are they to fit? also it needs a good clean, how should i do this?

thanks

will


----------



## V6RUL

willttqs said:


> ive just bought a used Carbon Dynamics air filter box off ebay for £42 , i am well pleased. how easy are they to fit? also it needs a good clean, how should i do this?
> 
> thanks
> 
> will


where are the pics??
Steve


----------



## willttqs

am struggling to upload as dont know how to use my mac, but essentially it looks just like Elliott's.


----------



## Russ 182

It would be this -

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-3-2-V6-Ca ... 1c153f31f0

I saw it on ebay earlier tonight


----------



## willttqs

thats the one.... thanks


----------



## V6RUL

Okay, a BMC CDA.
They have good reviews.
Steve


----------



## lego man

stevecollier said:


> Okay, a BMC CDA.
> They have good reviews.
> Steve


I wouldn't bother, they are a waste of money . Keep to your standard air box with a panel filter. :wink:


----------



## Fictorious

lego man said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, a BMC CDA.
> They have good reviews.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bother, they are a waste of money . Keep to your standard air box with a panel filter. :wink:
Click to expand...

Second that, but for £42 quid or whatever it's not bad.


----------



## lego man

well to get into the 500bhp mark using the bmc restricts power bhp by 40bhp! :?


----------



## V6RUL

Think its going to be a while before a TT on here is going to be in the 500 area... :roll: 
I will re-evaluate my previous statement to " they have good reviews for looks"
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

This post was locked but has now re-opened for business. Sorry for messing some of you around but normal service has been resumed.

Steve


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Ah back in business!

Quick question: Mrs' V6 is just about to go in for a 40k service (done 36k) but the service light has come on. Bring slightly cautious about the DSG, I've asked them to do the fluid and filters. However, since the basic 40k long life service has come back at nearly 500GBP, I was wondering whether the gearbox oil and filter are included in the 40k longlife serice? If so, are they quoting to charge me twice for this?

thanks!

All in quote for the job was 793.42 including the Haldex oil and replacing an air filter.

Sound reasonable? Sounded pretty expensive to me!! (Audi Main dealer in Northamptonshire).

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## V6RUL

I think the 36k light is on due to how many starts and driving style.
Longlife includes haldex and not gearbox which would be extra. If you want to keep Audi history then your stuffed.
If you just want history then an indie should be able to cut that price by at least 30%.
Steve


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Yep the Mrs mainly does reasonably short journeys to work.

Quote was variable service 40k miles full service 494.80 inc labour parts and VAT
DSG oil and filter 202.90
Haldex 66.68
Air filter (!) 29.05

Just wanted to make sure I wasn't gettign charged twice as it seemed quite expensive. Car is not under warranty so happy to use a good independent. Can you recommend one in the Northants area? Or nearby eg Oxfordshire/Bucks?

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## V6RUL

Dont know that area but hopefully somebody will post up, unless you do a fresh post asking for some info on indies in your area.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

As some of you may know, im upgrading my 3.2 with DSG to bigger numbers.
One of the sticking points is how to keep the DSG happy.
OEM DSG clutches are just about ok to 340 brake but im going to be exceeding that and needed something to stand up to the job.
Well there is a company in the States called SSP or South Side Performance who do uprated clutch packs for the DSG but they are over their and we are over here.
Solution..Autograph Cars in Burnley have been in talks with them and they have agreed to become a distributor here in the UK. This means full product back up and warranties within the UK.
The DSG can now be uprated with clutch parts and Unitronic software to allow protection above OEM limits.
Ive gone for the 500+ range of kit and 600+ software.
This is the best solution for me, with what im upto and any other peeps out there can now have the same.
Steve


----------



## OctiMoron

Lo all,

Been a lurker on here for a while garnering information and buying tips, and have been the happy owner of a 04' V6 DSG for 2 weeks now. Unfortunately now I've gotten used to the car and have begun to stretch its legs more often, I've been finding some hidden intermittent DSG issues (you all know the ones), but being an independant dealer buy, it did come with a full mechanical/electrical warranty (i've read the small print), so hope to be able to get things sorted as the car is otherwise in mint condition having only covered 38k with Full Audi Service history.

Also as it is due for a service at 40k, although I would put more trust in the skills of a specialist indie, I'm going with a dealership hoping that by keeping a full dealership history, it may come in useful should any dashpod issues etc arise. Atleast by doing some investigation I have found an Audi dealership fairly local to me that price matches indies and have gotten an all in price for the 40k service/Haldex service/and DSG service of just under £500 with the usual dealership perks on top (valet, courtesy car etc) Not bad considering the original quote was nearer £900!!

Anyway, I know an introductory post is useless without pictures so here she is

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=107&image_id=189
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=107&image_id=190


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome Octi,
nice colour and ive included you on the front list..lurker.. :lol: 
As for the dashpod Audi wont touch you cos you have bought from an independant instead of them.
Steve


----------



## OctiMoron

stevecollier said:


> As for the dashpod Audi wont touch you cos you have bought from an independant instead of them.
> Steve


There's always something....well atleast I'm handy with a soldering iron! :lol:


----------



## mikeat45

welcome to the list...getting longer by the day
nice colour, theres only one colour for a sports car .. 8) Red..... oh hang on theres that loverly Orangey-Yellow..whats it called oh yea PAPAYA  8) 
sorry theres no such thing as unbias on here [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol: :lol: ......Mike


----------



## V6RUL

Im unbiased. My Moro Blue is the hardest colour to look after and 90% of the time looks crap.
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

ah but i bet the other 10% is worth all the work...coz they is beautiful cars


----------



## specky

Welcome Octi and any other V6ers i've missed whilst i've been sulking in the background :?

Me and TToy are back !!!!!!

Its been a tough time of late and i'll do a proper thread when i get chance ........ but for now, for my fellow V6ers, here's a quick pic after extensive paint and new wheels.

Sorry its camera fone pic but i was not takin my camera out on friday in the terrential rain we had in Yorkshire.

SPECKS 8)


----------



## Darthhawkeye

jayTTapp said:


> Guys,
> 
> Brought myself a set of the R8 Coolant and Oil filler caps. The Oil one is a perfect fit exactly the same as the OEM cap. The coolant one however doesn't fit the same as the OEM. The OEM one fits with the logo on the top of the cap vertical to the front end of the car, but the R8 one sits upside down. As the picture below, all taken from the front end of the car. Anyone know how to get it either the right way up, so ther logo would sit horizontal or vertical the same as the OEM. I'm sure I've been to meet and seen someone with the coolant cap fitted the right way.
> Thanks Jay


Did you get this sorted jay?

where did you get them from? How much?


----------



## BloobaTT

Ruaraidh_Gamma said:


> Yep the Mrs mainly does reasonably short journeys to work.
> 
> Quote was variable service 40k miles full service 494.80 inc labour parts and VAT
> DSG oil and filter 202.90
> Haldex 66.68
> Air filter (!) 29.05
> 
> Just wanted to make sure I wasn't gettign charged twice as it seemed quite expensive. Car is not under warranty so happy to use a good independent. Can you recommend one in the Northants area? Or nearby eg Oxfordshire/Bucks?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ruaraidh


Our V6 TT is mainly driven by the wife and also only does very low mileage per year (about 4000) - I always get her car serviced at APS in Brackley which cant be far from you and is highly recommended by me and plenty of others on this forum. You can be assured that they will treat your car very well. I have got a quote from them of £580 incl. VAT for a 40,000 mile service. Because the car does so few miles I was recommended to get it on an annual service instead of variable. Hope this helps


----------



## V6RUL

The internals of the cap can be removed and turned round but you may have to file a little pip off.

Welcome to anothe Roadster and the fantastic Papaya, you lot wont be the minority for long the amount that keep popping out of the woodwork. I will update the front page with the new peeps when i get amin.
Steve


----------



## keithM

hi

can i be added to the list please

thanks


----------



## mikeat45

Hi Keith
Welcome to the list ...... Mike


----------



## Russ 182

i dont see my name on the list


----------



## jayTTapp

Darthhawkeye said:


> jayTTapp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Brought myself a set of the R8 Coolant and Oil filler caps. The Oil one is a perfect fit exactly the same as the OEM cap. The coolant one however doesn't fit the same as the OEM. The OEM one fits with the logo on the top of the cap vertical to the front end of the car, but the R8 one sits upside down. As the picture below, all taken from the front end of the car. Anyone know how to get it either the right way up, so ther logo would sit horizontal or vertical the same as the OEM. I'm sure I've been to meet and seen someone with the coolant cap fitted the right way.
> Thanks Jay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get this sorted jay?
> 
> where did you get them from? How much?
Click to expand...

Yes all sorted, both facing the right way - in the direction of the oil cap. Was simple to change the collant cap, carefully split with a flat bladed screwdriver, turn 180degrees and clip back together. I got mine from Awesome Gti, search on google. Ebay did have them but at the time no UK sellers.
They do look good , got some engine hardware bling kit to fit  
Jay


----------



## V6RUL

Front page updated with our new friends..  
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

stevecollier said:


> Front page updated with our new friends..
> Steve


Lol i like your little snipet next to my name. Ive fitted an arm rest if that counts? lol.


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Cheers for the advice Blooba,

Mrs just got back from APS. Very good service all round. Something very odd happened though: She appears to have been infected with the modding bug.... Something I've had lots of stick for over the years!

So as well as a shiny new service, she now has a shiny blue Haldex controller. She's on a mission to attempt to make the TT handle more like her old MX5 ie actually handle like a RWD sports car. I'm pretty sure I'll be fitting ARBs very shortly....

Oh dear, where will it end? The Mrs has converted to the dark side. What have I done?

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## jhon

stevecollier said:


> Front page updated with our new friends..
> Steve


Hi Steve - add me to your list of astute TT owners. I'm loving my 2003 DSG roadster in Avus silver, (particularly since I've replaced the blocked drainage tubes.)

No mods yet, I'm happy with it as it is (for now anyway :wink: ).

Cheers!


----------



## V6RUL

jhon said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Front page updated with our new friends..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve - add me to your list of astute TT owners. I'm loving my 2003 DSG roadster in Avus silver, (particularly since I've replaced the blocked drainage tubes.)
> 
> No mods yet, I'm happy with it as it is (for now anyway :wink: ).
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

Updated John, pics are mandatory you know..oh, and welcome.
Steev


----------



## wallstreet

Salut my new friends, ole friends, Mike, Steve, Robkn... Et al

It's a lovely resurrection gents.

It feels quiet these days. Did you gents read the latest TTOC magazine, nice pictures & articles.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Niaz, i havnt got it yet. Are you royalty, do you get special treatment? How you doing? it has been quiet on here but im trying to poke them 1.8ers every now and then.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Hi Niaz, i havnt got it yet. Are you royalty, do you get special treatment? How you doing? it has been quiet on here but im trying to poke them 1.8ers every now and then.. :lol:
> Steve


Hahaa mate, it's sent in batches. I don't always get the magazine on time.

I just read about your monster machine, i see whose become Royalty mate! I am really pleased to hear it.

All fine, I did write up about this v6 debate. Let's see if you find it lol

No tragic V6 problems, the car is going well. In fact, just had a new screen due to old stone chips. Makes such a difference looking through perfect Audi glass. Work trips galore ahead for me so I doubt I will drive much until next Christmas through Germany & Belgium then Holland.

Good night!


----------



## Brian_the_Snail

Ruaraidh_Gamma said:


> Cheers for the advice Blooba,
> 
> Mrs just got back from APS. Very good service all round. Something very odd happened though: She appears to have been infected with the modding bug.... Something I've had lots of stick for over the years!
> 
> So as well as a shiny new service, she now has a shiny blue Haldex controller. She's on a mission to attempt to make the TT handle more like her old MX5 ie actually handle like a RWD sports car. I'm pretty sure I'll be fitting ARBs very shortly....
> 
> Oh dear, where will it end? The Mrs has converted to the dark side. What have I done?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ruaraidh


How much was the Haldex controller fitted by APS?


----------



## V6RUL

The Haldex blue is a great piece of kit if you like to push out through the corners otherwise you wouldnt know it was there.
APS and Awesome both have deals on now and then.
Steve


----------



## Marty

Could you add me to the list please? 

2006 V6 manual coupe in Atlas Grey metallic


----------



## V6RUL

Marty said:


> Could you add me to the list please?
> 
> 2006 V6 manual coupe in Atlas Grey metallic


Hi Marty, nice to see a new face. Pics are a must and maybe a little history of your ownership would be nice..  
Steve


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Hi Steve,

Yep, I must say I had looked at one but hadn't bothered trying to persuade the Mrs (her car) and she doesn't drive all that hard - or so I thought.... Then she came home and described what I had found too: Not a proper quattro.

Push on the throttle while leaning on a corner and...

1) It understeers like a Front wheel drive car....
2) Hmm, give it a sec thinks I, keep pushing the throttle, the drive will go rearwards and the car will steady and balance the understeer like a GTR/GTiR/UrQuattro/RS4/6 or any other 4WD car I've driven...
3) oh wait no! It's done a little bit of 4wd and now it's given up and set the ESP light on.
4) G8Y!
5) Me yelling at the car: "You 4motion Golf, call yourself a quattro?" while furiously stabbing the ESP button....

Apparently the Mrs has found the same problem so Haldex Blue it was..... It was 565 + VAT inc fitting at the same time as the Haldex oil and filter were changed.

ARBs are next I've been reliably informed. Remember this is her car not mine so I'm in the odd (and slightly disturbing) position of being on the other end of someone else's modding habit. This is New.

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## wallstreet

Welcome chaps.

Good choice to get the blue haldex. Is it lowered yet? I went for Bilsteins adjustable. Enjoy it, no let her enjoy it!


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Hi,

ARBs first then I suspect that shocks and springs will indeed be next...

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## V6RUL

Ruaraidh_Gamma said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Yep, I must say I had looked at one but hadn't bothered trying to persuade the Mrs (her car) and she doesn't drive all that hard - or so I thought.... Then she came home and described what I had found too: Not a proper quattro.
> 
> Push on the throttle while leaning on a corner and...
> 
> 1) It understeers like a Front wheel drive car....
> 2) Hmm, give it a sec thinks I, keep pushing the throttle, the drive will go rearwards and the car will steady and balance the understeer like a GTR/GTiR/UrQuattro/RS4/6 or any other 4WD car I've driven...
> 3) oh wait no! It's done a little bit of 4wd and now it's given up and set the ESP light on.
> 4) G8Y!
> 5) Me yelling at the car: "You 4motion Golf, call yourself a quattro?" while furiously stabbing the ESP button....
> 
> Apparently the Mrs has found the same problem so Haldex Blue it was..... It was 565 + VAT inc fitting at the same time as the Haldex oil and filter were changed.
> 
> ARBs are next I've been reliably informed. Remember this is her car not mine so I'm in the odd (and slightly disturbing) position of being on the other end of someone else's modding habit. This is New.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ruaraidh


Your on your way then..19mm rear Arb with drop links and adj suspension with a 25mm drop. See if the geometry will adjust and if not fit adj tie bars, poss 1.3 to 1.5k fitted with tie bars.
Exhaust... no more mods required...honest
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Ruaraidh_Gamma said:


> Hi,
> 
> ARBs first then I suspect that shocks and springs will indeed be next...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ruaraidh


True. Or at the same time. Geometry very important as a final point.

Steve aka Guru V6 where the update on your monsterturbo?


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Niaz, they are starting to rebuild the engine using all the new goodies.
Im sure i will be getting an update off them in the next day or 2.
Steve


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Absolutely! It's already had the full 4 wheel laser job as soon as we got it. I honestly don't know what some people use to drive cars with if they can't spot a squint steering wheel and a car that's pulling to one side. Not much, just enough to be noticeable.

Had to be done. I'm assuming that the suspension has some adjustability in it? Enough to accomodate a moderate drop? Not too extreme as there are far too many sleeping policeman around here!

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## wallstreet

Ruaraidh_Gamma said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Had to be done. I'm assuming that the suspension has some adjustability in it? Enough to accomodate a moderate drop? Not too extreme as there are far too many sleeping policeman around here!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ruaraidh


I am lowered but enough to not touch the largest police sleepers & covered 4,200kms plus from the UK around North to South back here on & off a ship.

My lowering is just enough, need to look at the orig to now. You can place a cigarette packet under the arch to touch the tyre. It looks good. Spacers fill the arches I have 15s at the front & 20s rear. All done at the TTShop. The bilsteins damping are adjustable, so feels supple and soft, but as hard as you need it with adjustability.

Orig suspension cannot be lowered unless you change the springs, this is the cheap way to do it & can harm longevity of the suspension.

A 25mm drop to 30mm is sufficient & safe.


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Sorry I wasn't clear in my original wording: I meant I assume that the original suspension geometry has some adjustability ie enough to eccentric adjustment to accommodate camber and toe changes due to lowering.

Lowering springs are for Corsa owners....

I'll have a look at the current ride height but 25mm probably sounds sensible. I'll see how it feels with the ARBs first. Once the cross spring rate is sorted then the corner rates can be set up!! Bilsteins are normally pretty good, TTShop and APS are closest, I'll start investigating as the Mrs is pleased with the haldex "car feels more alive" but still reports vagueness on initial turn in so ARBs then coilovers it is.

Now that exhaust....


----------



## V6RUL

Ruaraidh_Gamma said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear in my original wording: I meant I assume that the original suspension geometry has some adjustability ie enough to eccentric adjustment to accommodate camber and toe changes due to lowering.
> 
> Lowering springs are for Corsa owners....
> 
> I'll have a look at the current ride height but 25mm probably sounds sensible. I'll see how it feels with the ARBs first. Once the cross spring rate is sorted then the corner rates can be set up!! Bilsteins are normally pretty good, TTShop and APS are closest, I'll start investigating as the Mrs is pleased with the haldex "car feels more alive" but still reports vagueness on initial turn in so ARBs then coilovers it is.
> 
> Now that exhaust....


You may need to put some tie bars on the list as their is very little adjustment on the rear.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Ruaraidh_Gamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I wasn't clear in my original wording: I meant I assume that the original suspension geometry has some adjustability ie enough to eccentric adjustment to accommodate camber and toe changes due to lowering.
> 
> Lowering springs are for Corsa owners....
> 
> I'll have a look at the current ride height but 25mm probably sounds sensible. I'll see how it feels with the ARBs first. Once the cross spring rate is sorted then the corner rates can be set up!! Bilsteins are normally pretty good, TTShop and APS are closest, I'll start investigating as the Mrs is pleased with the haldex "car feels more alive" but still reports vagueness on initial turn in so ARBs then coilovers it is.
> 
> Now that exhaust....
> 
> 
> 
> You may need to put some tie bars on the list as their is very little adjustment on the rear.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Necessary for toe/camber tyre wear longevity vs performance


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Yes,

I was wondering whether there would be enough adjustment stock but it sounds like NO, so bars required.

On the list.....

Right now where are we up to now.... ARBs, bushes, coilovers, bars....

OK. that should take til Christmas... It's got to sound better too.... Now where did I hear about an exhaust.. Oh yes....

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## valleysboy

Hi, ive not long taken hold of a 55 plate 3.2 v6 ) loving it so far, its all standard atm, car is black, same but leather inside, looking at rs4's 19 atm should i run them with 10mm spacers? all ideas welcome  regards Gareth.


----------



## wallstreet

valleysboy said:


> Hi, ive not long taken hold of a 55 plate 3.2 v6 ) loving it so far, its all standard atm, car is black, same but leather inside, looking at rs4's 19 atm should i run them with 10mm spacers? all ideas welcome  regards Gareth.


Welcome to the V6 I hope you enjoy the growl. Best wishes


----------



## cowboybebop

The growl is AWESOME  8)


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Even better when you disconnect and blank off the stock exhaust pipe silencer valve (assuming you have a stock exhaust of course)....

Cheers,

Ruaraidh


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome Gareth, num 100. Added ye to the front list mate. Hope you pick up a few tips on here.
Steve


----------



## deanyoungson

Hi All,

I am new to Audi and new to the forum so please go easy!

I have just purchased a 55 Audi TT 3.2 V6 in Dolomite Grey (pic attached).
Telephoned my local Audi dealer today and to be honest I would have had more luck calling a Ford dealer, they did not know if the car had a cam belt or a chain, no idea of iPod integration options and no ideas of available service plans...

I now have a few questions which hopefully the veterans on here can help me with...

*- It has the factory GSM phone thing installed as I will never use this is there any way to get it removed?
Will it damage the dash (is it drilled in)?

- What is the best method for connecting my iPod, i have a lot of lossless audio files and want to make the most of the BOSE system so I am ideally looking for the best quality connection method, also is there a system that enables me to operate the ipod completely through the Concert CD head unit?

- Service plans with Audi does anyone have any suggestions as I would very much like to continue the car service history with Audi?

- What is the best screen-wash to use? Audi branded - if so which one, is it okay to top up on the existing one?

- Also what engine oil are people using?*

Sorry for all the questions but any advice or answers you can give will be much appreciated    !!!

Dean.


----------



## cowboybebop

Mines going into Audi tomorrow to hopefully have the problem sorted out, i have even had to have my little black beauty towed there [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wallstreet

deanyoungson said:


> Sorry for all the questions but any advice or answers you can give will be much appreciated    !!!
> 
> Dean.


Welcome to the Forum.

Thats a lot of Qs. Lets see.

*- It has the factory GSM phone thing installed as I will never use this is there any way to get it removed?
Will it damage the dash (is it drilled in)?*

I cant say, do you have a picture?

*
- What is the best method for connecting my iPod, i have a lot of lossless audio files and want to make the most of the BOSE system so I am ideally looking for the best quality connection method, also is there a system that enables me to operate the ipod completely through the Concert CD head unit?*

The best way is to get read up here:

http://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/ipod-iphone-solutions-c-33.html

Best getting a hard wire solution.

*- Service plans with Audi does anyone have any suggestions as I would very much like to continue the car service history with Audi?*

Well mate. Its an older car. Why not go to a specialist independent. Our forum recommends Awesome in the midlands. TTShop nearish the M1 Luton airport, 4rings for Kent etc area. They are all reputable. I go to the TTShop from Switzerland. I see no point now to continue with the stealers. The prices are far too over the top.

People look for a reputable work done. Cannot get any better than many of the names I have mentioned.

*- What is the best screen-wash to use? Audi branded - if so which one, is it okay to top up on the existing one?*

No. I dont know. Halfords maybe. Yes it is okay to top up on the existing one. Its ok and safe to mix it up.

- Also what engine oil are people using?

Living in Geneva, I am lucky to have Shell's ron 100 for the gas tank. Now oil.

Mobile 1 I think as per the user manual, what Audi recommend. Talk to any of the above shops and find out.

[/b]


----------



## wallstreet

valleysboy said:


> Hi, ive not long taken hold of a 55 plate 3.2 v6 ) loving it so far, its all standard atm, car is black, same but leather inside, looking at rs4's 19 atm should i run them with 10mm spacers? all ideas welcome  regards Gareth.


Go to page 1 of this to see my TT. I have a picture before and after spacers. I now have spacers of 15 and 10 rear to front. Its all within Swiss legal limits.

I have 18 RS4s, 19s sounds overkill on a mk1. For better handling keep it smart and lower to 18 and look at changing suspension which is what I did; Bilstein pss9s.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Mr deanyoungson, i have added you to the front list.
Hope your questions have been sorted.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Would my fellow V6 owners mind casting their eyes over onto this thread for me? 

Thanks alot

Russ

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=185176&p=1870190#p1870190


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> Would my fellow V6 owners mind casting their eyes over onto this thread for me?
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> Russ
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=185176&p=1870190#p1870190


Responded.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

V6ers beware as your water pump impellar could be plastic.
Mine was being changed cos of the Turbo build anyway.

See topic for pics..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=185694
Steve


----------



## agreen90687

3.2 v6 manual 54 plate silver few mods !!!! :roll:


----------



## Brian_the_Snail

3.2 V6 manual in Mauritius Blue with black leather interior. March 2005 - purchased November 2010 having done 38000 miles.

B_T_S


----------



## sixdoublesix

2007 Phantom Black MK2, I've seen the light and I'm now a V6er!!!!


----------



## wallstreet

Welcome to the best pleasurable drive, growling in your TTs.


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome guys.
The front post has been updated with your details.
Dont be shy in telling us some stories or experience you want to share, even embarassing ones.
Steve


----------



## garyv6

Might as well join in 2004 Misano Red 3.2 DSG Coupe Full Black Leather 18" Audi OEM BBS splits & spare set of 19" RS4 replicas.
Current mileage 46,500
Gary


----------



## wallstreet

Hey guys, let's pick this up.

How many miles do you have & year?

Problems so far?

156,000 kilometers 
2004

Rust on rear suspension replaced with coilovers: Bilsteins pss9s 2010 July

Genetic flaw:
DIS: 15% under reading at speeds of 100kph
DIS: temp over reading

Rest perfect.


----------



## Russ 182

74000 Miles
December 2003

Snapped rear spring. Unsure whether to just replace spring or get some FK coilovers.

Other than that car is perfect. Recently replaced coolant temp sensor but car went in for a full service yesterday at Midlands VW who gave the car a full health check and found her to be A OK other than the spring.


----------



## wallstreet

Russ182: get in a car with FKs, talk to Charlie. I have bilsteins coilovers PSS9s. They are a wee bit more but I get a very comfy yet sporty ride. Adjustable with a flick of a dial on each corner. The car will look far better too, stay within 25-30 only. I am quite low without scraping issues.

COME ON V6 owners prove how RELIABLE the DSG and V6 is to you!


----------



## Russ 182

The FK's seem fairly well regarded for a budget coilover. Arent Bilstens over £1000? lol I did have a nosey just at the PSS9s just and pretty sure the figure i saw was £1500?. I would only be looking to drop 20mm to be honest as i dont want to make the car unpractical.


----------



## wallstreet

Russ 182 said:


> The FK's seem fairly well regarded for a budget coilover. Arent Bilstens over £1000? lol I did have a nosey just at the PSS9s just and pretty sure the figure i saw was £1500?. I would only be looking to drop 20mm to be honest as i dont want to make the car unpractical.


Yes they are over 1K, I got a great deal from the TTShop. 20-25mm it's fine, now I have driven a few thousand miles in the UK on & off ferry platforms & over loads of sleeping policemen (bumps) & no scrape. So you will be safe even at 25mm as I am lower.


----------



## mikeat45

44k miles 2004 V6
in my ownership ....2 MOT'S no faults no repairs and no problems     
well i had a faulty tyre valve but spotted in time and saved the tyre
on the last service had a number plate light bulb replaced
costing me a fortune ....NOOOOOOT....now wheres that piece of wood ??? :lol:


----------



## jaqcom

mikeat45 said:


> 44k miles 2004 V6
> in my ownership ....2 MOT'S no faults no repairs and no problems
> well i had a faulty tyre valve but spotted in time and saved the tyre
> on the last service had a number plate light bulb replaced
> costing me a fortune ....NOOOOOOT....now wheres that piece of wood ??? :lol:


Is that the wood you tripped over when you broke leg ........ ? :roll:


----------



## mikeat45

jaqcom said:


> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 44k miles 2004 V6
> in my ownership ....2 MOT'S no faults no repairs and no problems
> well i had a faulty tyre valve but spotted in time and saved the tyre
> on the last service had a number plate light bulb replaced
> costing me a fortune ....NOOOOOOT....now wheres that piece of wood ??? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the wood you tripped over when you broke leg ........ ? :roll:
Click to expand...

still struggling....how about you ????

tell you a tale...went on hol to get over the foot trauma times and wifey fell over in airport car park BEFORE we flew and broke same bone same foot...you couldnt make it up :lol: :lol: 
not the break she wanted :lol: :lol: :lol: 
we went anyway as she thought it was only a sprain
had a bad couple of years but the cars has been no trouble.........................


----------



## V6RUL

Average mileage.... :roll: 
Totally Standard.... :roll: 
No Problems, ever.. :roll:

Anon


----------



## cowboybebop

60,000 and every problem under the sun ...lol

but still love the V6 :roll:


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Average mileage.... :roll:
> Totally Standard.... :roll:
> No Problems, ever.. :roll:
> 
> Anon


SteveC your as standard as Naomi Campbells temper & blood diamonds fiasco!

Mike: take good care of her, the Mrs & the Orange mistress! At least you got away to warmer weather, albeit in pain & two people limping!!


----------



## mikeat45

Thanks Niaz
gonna give it another try next month...fingers crossed nothing amiss happens
as always NOT leaving TT in the airport car park.. :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

Those Orange boys have no luck. I thought it was green cars that were meant to be unlucky.. :roll:

I will try and give it a go
150k thats UK miles but as the engine is like new, i suppose 0 miles.
As for mods..have a look below in the sig strip..  
As for probs..i thought i had a coil pack go once, but i found out it was just a speed bump.. 

If you havnt seen it yet. There is a Santa Pod running in January where i will be going up against the big boys for Forum Glory. I dont expect to come out on top......by much.. :lol: Seriously though, there are going to be some serious runners there as well as other cars with Standard to lots of power running.
Here is the link..viewtopic.php?f=3&t=185433
You dont have to run to get in. £10 per person on the gate. Last Jans was fantastic and with only 20 cars turning up. This time we are looking at 40+ and there will be some free detailing advice/demos from a Pro detailer just for the TT peeps.
You are not expected to run, just enjoy the event and suck that adrenalin in.
Steve


----------



## garyv6

I have a question as a new member of this small band.

I also belong to another small band the Club Lupo as I own a Lupo Gti as a weekend toy of which we believe there to only have been 950 originally sold in UK with only between 450-500 remaining.

There is a breakdown of colours on there & No's etc sold

I have heard that there were only 800 QS models sold.

Does anyone know or ever looked into how many Mk1 V6 3.2 were sold in Uk ? possibly in roadster & coupe form just a bit curious as don't seem to be to many around & wondered how many of us there actually are in the UK ?

On a positive a Lupo Gti is rarer than some models of Ferrari that are in the UK.

Regards

Gary


----------



## wallstreet

Gary call Audi HQ as I would like to know

8)


----------



## garyv6

Sadly, they don't seem to take phone calls only e-mails bullet dodgers.

Copy of message sent will i be answered will i be ignored ?? you'l have to wait & see

I am a member of the TT owners Club there is a special group for V6 3.2 owners to which i belong
I wondered if you could assist with the following query or put me in touch with someone at Audi who could answer the following questions please:
Can you tell the owners club how many Mk1 V6 3.2 models were sold in Uk ? 
& if possible how many were roadsters & how many were coupe models?
We just wondered how many of us there actually are in the UK ?
Many Thanks Gary Loughran


----------



## V6RUL

garyttroadster said:


> Copy of message sent will i be answered will i be ignored ?? you'l have to wait & see
> 
> I am a member of the TT owners Club there is a special group for V6 3.2 owners to which i belong
> I wondered if you could assist with the following query or put me in touch with someone at Audi who could answer the following questions please:
> Can you tell the owners club how many Mk1 V6 3.2 models were sold in Uk ?
> & if possible how many were roadsters & how many were coupe models?
> We just wondered how many of us there actually are in the UK ?
> Many Thanks Gary Loughran


How can they fail to answer that you sweet talker.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copy of message sent will i be answered will i be ignored ?? you'l have to wait & see
> 
> I am a member of the TT owners Club there is a special group for V6 3.2 owners to which i belong
> I wondered if you could assist with the following query or put me in touch with someone at Audi who could answer the following questions please:
> Can you tell the owners club how many Mk1 V6 3.2 models were sold in Uk ?
> & if possible how many were roadsters & how many were coupe models?
> We just wondered how many of us there actually are in the UK ?
> Many Thanks Gary Loughran
> 
> 
> 
> How can they fail to answer that you sweet talker.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Nice one Mr Loghran

I bet they say V6 were their most Reliable TT!! Lol


----------



## garyv6

I just hope they spell my name right LOUGHRAN :lol:

Manners cost nothing, we'll give em a chance & if no response we can all bombard them by copying & pasting my question !

Trouble is no-one will know if their reply was truthful or not as had varying replies from VW on that one until we finally got the answers from dept of transport which was exc they even broke down the colours for us, which is going to be a new post in the MK1 section entitled 'Whats your favourite colour for a TT ?'

We'll see what Audi have to say first.

G


----------



## sixdoublesix

What panel filter are people using? wak box, greem stuff, k&N etc? wonder if its got more growl on th V6 if you change the filter?


----------



## V6RUL

Wak Box is the only mod that makes more noise for cheap money and doesnt effect performance.
There are other options and "i" believe a positive air pressure induction system is best. 312 does the talking.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Wak Box is the only mod that makes more noise for cheap money and doesnt effect performance.
> There are other options and "i" believe a positive air pressure induction system is best. 312 does the talking.
> Steve


I disagree! I think for NA cars you will let too much heat in & impede top performance. Notice the car do better in the cold vs hot days.

SteveC we discussed this before & you agreed Mr600horsesMindBlower!!!!! Lol 3.2s should NOT try it at home.


----------



## wallstreet

sixdoublesix said:


> What panel filter are people using? wak box, greem stuff, k&N etc? wonder if its got more growl on th V6 if you change the filter?


Green stuff is good..

For performance get a milltek full system, port polish, like SteveC

Gary: easier to use your first name! I bet you even drive the v6 to the letter box!! Lol


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wak Box is the only mod that makes more noise for cheap money and doesnt effect performance.
> There are other options and "i" believe a positive air pressure induction system is best. 312 does the talking.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree! I think for NA cars you will let too much heat in & impede top performance. Notice the car do better in the cold vs hot days.
> 
> SteveC we discussed this before & you agreed Mr600horsesMindBlower!!!!! Lol 3.2s should NOT try it at home.
Click to expand...

The important factor is intake temperature Vs ambient.
I can measure this as i have a Liquid gauge and the DIS to do a comparisson.
The differential of the 2 temps in my car is 4C. I challenge anyone on the forum to have better!!
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wak Box is the only mod that makes more noise for cheap money and doesnt effect performance.
> There are other options and "i" believe a positive air pressure induction system is best. 312 does the talking.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree! I think for NA cars you will let too much heat in & impede top performance. Notice the car do better in the cold vs hot days.
> 
> SteveC we discussed this before & you agreed Mr600horsesMindBlower!!!!! Lol 3.2s should NOT try it at home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The important factor is intake temperature Vs ambient.
> I can measure this as i have a Liquid gauge and the DIS to do a comparisson.
> The differential of the 2 temps in my car is 4C. I challenge anyone on the forum to have better!!
> Steve
Click to expand...

That's good going Steve. I remember checking mine with VCDS but really can't remember it was higher for sure but not massively. I'm still at a loss as to how a Wakbox can make a V6 sound better. From what I know of engines the induction won't give it a better noise, more sucking noise. Does that sounds right? Hmmm I've got other images now :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Agree Marco, you get a sucking noise at the front as well as the V6 noise out of the back.
Steve


----------



## v800mjh

Just come across this video on the tube.






Steve is that your car at 3 mins 30 seconds??

Martin


----------



## V6RUL

v800mjh said:


> Just come across this video on the tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve is that your car at 3 mins 30 seconds??
> 
> Martin


Yep, thats me with some of the other boys last Jan.
For some reason un-beknown to me, i ended up on their website, even to this day. Click to see..
http://www.rwyb.co.uk/
Steve


----------



## MrHooky

Not been on this thread for a while but have you seen Elliot's car up for sale on Pistonheads. Good price for a very subtley modded car there.

Anyone know why he is selling - Elliot are you still on here?!?!

Love the wheel colour and the complete debadge personally...

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2253585.htm


----------



## V6RUL

MrHooky said:


> Not been on this thread for a while but have you seen Elliot's car up for sale on Pistonheads. Good price for a very subtley modded car there.
> 
> Anyone know why he is selling - Elliot are you still on here?!?!
> 
> Love the wheel colour and the complete debadge personally...
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2253585.htm


Not sure why he is selling, poss to release funds.
He is now 100% on the place we are not allowed to mention on here..or it will be deleted.
Steve


----------



## v800mjh

Do all 3.2 TTs have cruise control. Or is it a factory option, I saw one listed on the bay with it and wondered whether I had it and didn't even know hahahahaha?


----------



## V6RUL

v800mjh said:


> Do all 3.2 TTs have cruise control. Or is it a factory option, I saw one listed on the bay with it and wondered whether I had it and didn't even know hahahahaha?


Its an option but should really have been fitted as standard cos we know what the best model of TT.
Its on the left stalk if youve got it and there will be a toggle switch sticking out of the end.
Awesome GTI will supply and fit for about 120 quid and it takes an hour.
Steve


----------



## v800mjh

hmm Ok thanks, I dont think I have it but will double check when I get home.


----------



## mikeat45

v800mjh said:


> Do all 3.2 TTs have cruise control. Or is it a factory option, I saw one listed on the bay with it and wondered whether I had it and didn't even know hahahahaha?


no there not i viewed a couple without it
but like Steve said can be reto fitted..........


----------



## 98RON

SAJ77 said:


> V6 DSG Remapped - Black/Anis yellow


I bought a new Mk1 3.2 DSG in Black and annis from Teesside Audi in March 04.... Is this that car per chance?? I actually traded it in to Milton Keynes Audi after a year or so, so a bit unlikely that it made it's way back to Teesside, but there surely can't be THAT many black and annis 04 TT 3.2 DSGs out there! I had actually ordered black and black, but was so unbelievably laid back at the time that I took the car as it was :roll: WTF; the annis looks pretty good in the black car anyway 

Mike


----------



## V6RUL

The V6 in the UK is a lot rarer than other TTs, so it could be the one..  
Steve


----------



## merwyn tt

hi im merwyn tt proud owner of a v6 ,3.2, quattro roadster in black cream leather with the dsg wife aint around so i can say my first love lol


----------



## v800mjh

Been trying to search for an all mesh grill for the TT, similar to that of the TTRS but old style grill/bumper obviously.

There's one out there called the 'Caracteur' grill I think but it doesn't look as firm as the plastic mesh on the TTRS grill if you can picture what I mean.

Anyone know of any others out there??


----------



## sixdoublesix

A bit of advice needed from fellow V6 owners, anyone know what this part of the engine does? pics show close up and where it is on the engine... what else is located around there, its making a funny clicking sound that dont sound right.


----------



## V6RUL

More likely to be the Cam Chains in that area. Are you sure its what your pointing at?
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

stevecollier said:


> More likely to be the Cam Chains in that area. Are you sure its what your pointing at?
> Steve


Seems like its from that little thing that I pointed out, had it in at Audi last week and they said its not the cam chain or tensioner and that its fine but it dont sound like it should. might have to book it back in again but just wanted to see what that was first


----------



## wallstreet

sixdoublesix said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> More likely to be the Cam Chains in that area. Are you sure its what your pointing at?
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like its from that little thing that I pointed out, had it in at Audi last week and they said its not the cam chain or tensioner and that its fine but it dont sound like it should. might have to book it back in again but just wanted to see what that was first
Click to expand...

why dont you go to an independent thats very well recommended by many of us on here.. like either awesome, ttshop or 4rings amongst the best used by many TT Owners on this board....


----------



## sixdoublesix

wallstreet said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> More likely to be the Cam Chains in that area. Are you sure its what your pointing at?
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like its from that little thing that I pointed out, had it in at Audi last week and they said its not the cam chain or tensioner and that its fine but it dont sound like it should. might have to book it back in again but just wanted to see what that was first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why dont you go to an independent thats very well recommended by many of us on here.. like either awesome, ttshop or 4rings amongst the best used by many TT Owners on this board....
Click to expand...

Without getting into the indie vs audi debate but loyal customers at audi get some good perks and if it is the cam chain then I will pay less than an indie will charge.


----------



## V6RUL

I hope its not the cam chains [2] and tesioners [2] and a lesser component ie the exhaust cam pick up solenoid.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Is it a ticking noise or a rattle? There is some noise from mine from cold but it's the DSG. Only at idle and in N, fine in drive.


----------



## wallstreet

sixdoublesix said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> More likely to be the Cam Chains in that area. Are you sure its what your pointing at?
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like its from that little thing that I pointed out, had it in at Audi last week and they said its not the cam chain or tensioner and that its fine but it dont sound like it should. might have to book it back in again but just wanted to see what that was first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why dont you go to an independent thats very well recommended by many of us on here.. like either awesome, ttshop or 4rings amongst the best used by many TT Owners on this board....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without getting into the indie vs audi debate but loyal customers at audi get some good perks and if it is the cam chain then I will pay less than an indie will charge.
Click to expand...

Lol. I was a loyal customer but here they could figure out important basics like diagnosing knocks! It feels like a conveyer belt there is no snobbery I prefer selecting someone I trust. Ref to VAG for another car, they missed a few checks that we asked, in fact allowed dangerous tyres to be driven on the vehicle. Even though we asked. That's two dealerships one Audi one VW. The Zurich original dealer was great, shame about Geneva!

Pricing wise I found it to be less priced at the TTShop but a very thorough competent job, the car never leaves without perfect as I have a 3,000+km trip.

Good luck with your noise. Let's us know what it was.


----------



## lavenderbear

Another member of the V6 club - 2004 TTR Black with black interior - love my car and wished I had bought it years ago!!  
However, have done 15K miles in it during the last 12 months and have had a whole list of problems :x in the last few weeks!!


----------



## wallstreet

lavenderbear said:


> Another member of the V6 club - 2004 TTR Black with black interior - love my car and wished I had bought it years ago!!
> However, have done 15K miles in it during the last 12 months and have had a whole list of problems :x in the last few weeks!!


What problems and why lavender?


----------



## V6RUL

Hope your a gal, with a name like that we may have to eject you from this elite little club.. :lol: 
Welcome, tell us your woes, we will provide the shoulder and the tissues.
Steve


----------



## lavenderbear

yep......a girl!! :roll: problems with engine light intermittently coming on over the last few months - needed new coil pack 1st time, oxygen sensor 2nd time, didnt seem to like being refilled at my local BP garage - 3rd time, 4th time - new cat converter sensors, which was good as the garage thought it might need a new cat converter!! has settled down now....so fingers crossed nothing else is needed until its next service in 8K. i'm just counting myself lucky that i live near aps!

i love the car but i suppose at 6 years old, its going to need some stuff done to it, considering the 15-20k i will add to it each year!!


----------



## wallstreet

That's nothing really. Not bad at all.

Be glad that these are basic items. Enjoy your lavender life!


----------



## V6RUL

lavenderbear said:


> yep......a girl!! :roll: problems with engine light intermittently coming on over the last few months - needed new coil pack 1st time, oxygen sensor 2nd time, didnt seem to like being refilled at my local BP garage - 3rd time, 4th time - new cat converter sensors, which was good as the garage thought it might need a new cat converter!! has settled down now....so fingers crossed nothing else is needed until its next service in 8K. i'm just counting myself lucky that i live near aps!
> 
> i love the car but i suppose at 6 years old, its going to need some stuff done to it, considering the 15-20k i will add to it each year!!


Ive added you to the front post list of elite members..  
The next thing you have to do is put some pics up..please, as we love TT porn on here, its mandatory.. :roll: 
As for things breaking..not much at all really..maybe suspension bushes could be checked as an extra, but this would show up on an MOT anyway.
Do you have any intentions of doing any mods/upgrades? opinions of the owners here have some small merit on recomendations. 
Happy surfing
Steve


----------



## brnmurray

Mauritius Blue 3.2 V6 DSG Triptronic


----------



## V6RUL

brnmurray said:


> Mauritius Blue 3.2 V6 DSG Triptronic


Come on Mr Murray, you can tell us a bit more if you wanna.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## merwyn tt

whopeeeee! yep ive got a v6 roaster in black but ive got speckles in the paint of green and purple SILVER !!!!!!!! HAD FROM SEPT with the dsg box and 18" alloys cream leather few words that describe it OMG OMG AWESOME


----------



## V6RUL

merwyn tt said:


> whopeeeee! yep ive got a v6 roaster in black but ive got speckles in the paint of green and purple SILVER !!!!!!!! HAD FROM SEPT with the dsg box and 18" alloys cream leather few words that describe it OMG OMG AWESOME


There are few shades of black in the TT range and it sounds like youve got one that you like.
Do you always look back when walking away from yours..
What is OMG about yours..the fact youve got a new set of wheels or the experience of the drive..or both
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

merwyn tt said:


> whopeeeee! yep ive got a v6 roaster in black but ive got speckles in the paint of green and purple SILVER !!!!!!!! HAD FROM SEPT with the dsg box and 18" alloys cream leather few words that describe it OMG OMG AWESOME


Pics???

Newbies don't be scared!! Tell us more show your TT pics not your own!!


----------



## merwyn tt

wallstreet said:


> merwyn tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> whopeeeee! yep ive got a v6 roaster in black but ive got speckles in the paint of green and purple SILVER !!!!!!!! HAD FROM SEPT with the dsg box and 18" alloys cream leather few words that describe it OMG OMG AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> Pics???
> 
> Newbies don't be scared!! Tell us more show your TT pics not your own!!
Click to expand...

Oh its mine since the 22nd of sept no one has shown me how to stick pictures on a puter and when ive asked the kids oh they just havent the time mhhhhhhh will ask nicely again its very nice when clean lol


----------



## dale55

I wanted to upload some pix of my 2005 3.2 after coilover installation. Totally transformed the car!























Thinking of a remap instead of the "upgraded" pistons recommended by Steve Collier! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Thats looking very 8) Dale. 
A map will give you 5 to 10 bhp increase. Depends what your final goal is.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

dale55 said:


> I wanted to upload some pix of my 2005 3.2 after coilover installation. Totally transformed the car!
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> Thinking of a remap instead of the "upgraded" pistons recommended by Steve Collier! :lol:


SteveC: Its 20hp for a remap. Tested many times by Wak in the UK.

Conclusion: You do not feel the power really. Its NOT really worthwhile on a V6. So dont rush over for such temptation. Sports mode is where you enjoy the torque.

Dale: Beautiful car.

Merwyn: Its very easy.

1. Download the pictures to the pc or laptop.
2. Go to photobucket.com for free hosting, open an account. 
3. Its then a matter of upload, click on area that says upload.
4. Then when it has uploaded, you can go to images.
5. There will be something that says img code, cut and paste that into here.
6. Slap your kids, they should respect you, plus help you. I bought my mum nearly 80 now a laptop and taught her to email. Great.


----------



## v800mjh

wallstreet said:


> SteveC: Its 20hp for a remap. Tested many times by Wak in the UK.


Really?? I've done a fair bit of research and don't think I've come across someone getting 20bhp from a remap.

Martin


----------



## V6RUL

v800mjh said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> SteveC: Its 20hp for a remap. Tested many times by Wak in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? I've done a fair bit of research and don't think I've come across someone getting 20bhp from a remap.
> 
> Martin
Click to expand...

You may have more chance of getting 20lb/ft than bhp however throw a decent air filter in, V and do a TBR.
Steve


----------



## dale55

SteveC: Its 20hp for a remap. Tested many times by Wak in the UK.

Conclusion: You do not feel the power really. Its NOT really worthwhile on a V6. So dont rush over for such temptation. Sports mode is where you enjoy the torque.

Dale: Beautiful car.

Thanks man! I have heard that the remap helps to smooth out the DSG shifts as well. That is mainly what I am looking for and right now Revo has $100 bucks off so its only $299 for the V6 remap. Worth it or no?

dale


----------



## wallstreet

v800mjh said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> SteveC: Its 20hp for a remap. Tested many times by Wak in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? I've done a fair bit of research and don't think I've come across someone getting 20bhp from a remap.
> 
> Martin
Click to expand...

Wak said 20, thought that's the most out of a NA car. I recall he said 270.

I am on my iPhone but I am sure it's posted I did research a year ago.

Revo price seems good, I don't know Revo sure others have used them.


----------



## V6RUL

dale55 said:


> SteveC: Its 20hp for a remap. Tested many times by Wak in the UK.
> 
> Conclusion: You do not feel the power really. Its NOT really worthwhile on a V6. So dont rush over for such temptation. Sports mode is where you enjoy the torque.
> 
> Dale: Beautiful car.
> 
> Thanks man! I have heard that the remap helps to smooth out the DSG shifts as well. That is mainly what I am looking for and right now Revo has $100 bucks off so its only $299 for the V6 remap. Worth it or no?
> 
> dale


I would give it a go. Put a new OEM or performance filter in, as well.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

I have 272 because its 'Papaya'...................


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> I have 272 because its 'Papaya'...................


Thank you! Mr520hp forgets the common people now lol


----------



## mw7

Someone came to test drive my wifes car today. It is a 3.2 DSG and when he put it into sports mode he said that it did not change gear as it should. He thinks that we have a problem with the gearbox. When I drove it tonight I placed it into sports mode and went from a standing start. It changed into 2nd gear at 4000 rpm, 3rd gear at 4500, into 4th at 5000 and into 5th at 5500. Is this normal or is he telling me a load of rubish. He said that in sports mode the car should drive normal as if in drive mode, then when needed it will rev higher. Please help as we are now worried that we have a problem.


----------



## V6RUL

Your car is fine and he is talking shit. Read the handbook for confirmation.
Steve


----------



## mw7

Thanks Steve, I have just left him a nice message.


----------



## V6RUL

Were all experts in our own minds and you need to gen up on the beast youve got at your fingertips, hope your not selling already!
Steve


----------



## TToro 3.2

no issues since 2004 early build 3.2 with launch control in USA that sneaked in.. Ever since the shrick cams the car has had great power and a must is the competition controller


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Your car is fine and he is talking shit. Read the handbook for confirmation.
> Steve


+1 buddy perfectly norm


----------



## wallstreet

TToro 3.2 said:


> no issues since 2004 early build 3.2 with launch control in USA that sneaked in.. Ever since the shrick cams the car has had great power and a must is the competition controller


Tell me more? What have you done?


----------



## TToro 3.2

HPA manifold, bilstein pss9's, haldex competition controller ,f&R sway, HPA software, and some carbon bits from Osir, selling the CFbrake handle and knee pads


----------



## wallstreet

TToro 3.2 said:


> HPA manifold, bilstein pss9's, haldex competition controller ,f&R sway, HPA software, and some carbon bits from Osir, selling the CFbrake handle and knee pads


Nice setup.

I have the pss9's on mid setting and really love them! Blue haldex is great. There is a rear R32 arb.

So you haven't gone the shricks route yet? As long as you don't drive crazy all the time you're fine with such an upgrade. Adds safely 312-330hp but with involved work upgrades. Not worth the cost. I have to keep stock as where I live it's not allowed. SteveC was the first to add a plethora of power/torque on his V6. Now he us going to the moon with 520hp! Lol


----------



## sixdoublesix

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your car is fine and he is talking shit. Read the handbook for confirmation.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> +1 buddy perfectly norm
Click to expand...

+1

Some people are so rude when they look at cars, When I sold a car ages ago a guy came to see it and said. "nah its been in a crash, why didnt you tell me" etc... It never had and I was the only owner from new nd there were no scratches or damage!!! my new attitude is, you want it, then buy it or shut up, go away and someone else will buy it.


----------



## V6RUL

TToro 3.2 said:


> HPA manifold, bilstein pss9's, haldex competition controller ,f&R sway, HPA software, and some carbon bits from Osir, selling the CFbrake handle and knee pads


We need some pics and a write up on the mods youve done and your perception of these changes.
Steve


----------



## v800mjh

stevecollier said:


> TToro 3.2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HPA manifold, bilstein pss9's, haldex competition controller ,f&R sway, HPA software, and some carbon bits from Osir, selling the CFbrake handle and knee pads
> 
> 
> 
> We need some pics and a write up on the mods youve done and your perception of these changes.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I second that!! More detail on the cams and we also need a picture of your car 

Martin


----------



## V6RUL

Show us your block..








Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Show us your block..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Pervert! Lol


----------



## T3RBO

Here is mine


----------



## wallstreet

T3RBO said:


> Here is mine


Lmao! A lot of sickos out there!!!


----------



## TToro 3.2

I do have the schrick 268/264 cams
Car has been rock solid for 6 years now with adding the Q7 for the baby transporter I'm toning down the coupe since we also have my wives 225 roadster


----------



## v800mjh

TToro 3.2 said:


> I do have the schrick 268/264 cams
> Car has been rock solid for 6 years now with adding the Q7 for the baby transporter I'm toning down the coupe since we also have my wives 225 roadster


That's a nice looking car, what are the wheels you have on it?

Martin


----------



## wallstreet

TToro 3.2 said:


> I do have the schrick 268/264 cams
> Car has been rock solid for 6 years now with adding the Q7 for the baby transporter I'm toning down the coupe since we also have my wives 225 roadster


Nice TTs! Wives red is quite a nice red too! Your car looks well poised.

Great to know reliability with the cams. How much power did you achieve? Did you upgrade the valves n retainers too? Any port polishing?


----------



## GiddersTT

GiddersTT Moro Blue DSG with silver leather and Sat nav and parking sensors :lol: Have owned it for 3 days and havent stopped grinning yet


----------



## wallstreet

GiddersTT said:


> GiddersTT Moro Blue DSG with silver leather and Sat nav and parking sensors :lol: Have owned it for 3 days and havent stopped grinning yet


Welcome to the fold!!! Nice quality!


----------



## V6RUL

GiddersTT said:


> GiddersTT Moro Blue DSG with silver leather and Sat nav and parking sensors :lol: Have owned it for 3 days and havent stopped grinning yet


Welcome, lets hope the smile is a big one.
I will put you down as a Glacier Blue owner.. :lol: 
Charlene did mention you were colour blind, i have a Moro Blue, which i prefer your colour.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> GiddersTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> GiddersTT Moro Blue DSG with silver leather and Sat nav and parking sensors :lol: Have owned it for 3 days and havent stopped grinning yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, lets hope the smile is a big one.
> I will put you down as a Glacier Blue owner.. :lol:
> Charlene did mention you were colour blind, i have a Moro Blue, which i prefer your colour.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hahaa!! Nice catch Steph!! I missed that one out. Lol a friend of mine is colour blind, he often wears the wrong colours. His sister has now colour coordinated his drawers & it's getting slightly better!!!


----------



## GiddersTT

You can tell im a newbie,it was described as moro blue on the dealers website i bought the car from,now i know 8)


----------



## cowboybebop

Nice buy Gidders

Im still grinning after 8 months of owning 1.....


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

What ho Folks!

First post for a while, just spent at least an hour cleaning all the road grime off the Mrs' 3.2.... yuk.

Since the last mod (Haldex blue), I've now bought her a tonneau for next summer, a hardtop (need to get that sprayed and fitted after I get the roof dried out) to keep her snug and warm over the winter and fitted a set of 18" RS4s with Vredestein Winter tyres on (to keep her on the straight and narrow).... So that's her sorted for Winter!

Now need to start planning the mods for next year ie ARBS, control arms and coil overs. Might get the cruise control fitted too to make the Peage less ankle acheing next summer....

How is everyone? I see the turbo build has been progressing apace!! Must go over and catch up with that one!

Happy Christmas all!


----------



## sixdoublesix

Bfore starting the engine with the final turn of the key, what's rotating in the engine? Does the cam turn? Oil pump push oil round? Water pump?


----------



## cowboybebop

When turning the engine off, does anyone hear water or a fluid running from the front I can hear it when sat inside the car
It's difficult to explain just wondered if it's normal?


----------



## V6RUL

cowboybebop said:


> When turning the engine off, does anyone hear water or a fluid running from the front I can hear it when sat inside the car
> It's difficult to explain just wondered if it's normal?


Maybe the SAI, after run pump.
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

Well the strange noise was bugging me so much that I have now had the engine stripped right down to find what it was and I was right, cam chain tensioner has gone! well, not gone but worn.

Having all the chains replaced, engine cleaned up and a pump here and there at the local Audi garage to bring the V6 back to life!

Total cost....£??? you dont want to know!


----------



## wallstreet

sixdoublesix said:


> Bfore starting the engine with the final turn of the key, what's rotating in the engine? Does the cam turn? Oil pump push oil round? Water pump?


I missed this one! The new chain n pump kit is like a new heart artery! Glad you got it. Very rare to as it's a lifetime item to last. Wise to inspect it anywhere 150k on. But yours is low miles? Better than a new heart/engine.

£1,200-1,500 at Audi??


----------



## v800mjh

Unfortunately the four Audi rings on my Engine have started to come loose, has this happened to anyone before?

If so how did they fix it? What's the best way to secure it back down again? Would Super Glue do the job or would I need something more heat resistant?

Thanks, Martin


----------



## V6RUL

v800mjh said:


> Unfortunately the four Audi rings on my Engine have started to come loose, has this happened to anyone before?
> 
> If so how did they fix it? What's the best way to secure it back down again? Would Super Glue do the job or would I need something more heat resistant?
> 
> Thanks, Martin


Try SG first then Aralydite, failing that my OEM manifold is up for sale, cool if you can CF it.
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

wallstreet said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bfore starting the engine with the final turn of the key, what's rotating in the engine? Does the cam turn? Oil pump push oil round? Water pump?
> 
> 
> 
> I missed this one! The new chain n pump kit is like a new heart artery! Glad you got it. Very rare to as it's a lifetime item to last. Wise to inspect it anywhere 150k on. But yours is low miles? Better than a new heart/engine.
> 
> £1,200-1,500 at Audi??
Click to expand...

Nicely guessed! Sadly the TT was out of warranty and the cam chain and tensioner aren't covered outside of this either. I guess thats a better price to pay than a new engine if it snaps


----------



## wallstreet

sixdoublesix said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bfore starting the engine with the final turn of the key, what's rotating in the engine? Does the cam turn? Oil pump push oil round? Water pump?
> 
> 
> 
> I missed this one! The new chain n pump kit is like a new heart artery! Glad you got it. Very rare to as it's a lifetime item to last. Wise to inspect it anywhere 150k on. But yours is low miles? Better than a new heart/engine.
> 
> £1,200-1,500 at Audi??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicely guessed! Sadly the TT was out of warranty and the cam chain and tensioner aren't covered outside of this either. I guess thats a better price to pay than a new engine if it snaps
Click to expand...

Its the love of the car, its wear and over tear... not expected sadly but has to be done... I think the TTShop or indy would have been cheaper... but I know not to suggest that to you mate...

Peace of mind is priceless.... A new engine is not a guarantee of anything with their cost.


----------



## V6RUL

My chains only cost 150 fitted. But my engine was already out. You could consider other mods whilst the engine is stripped.
Steve


----------



## dale55

O.K. guys. I went ahead and got my remap since it was $100 off and it was only $300. Was it worth $300 yes, but $400 no. I can tell the difference the most during full throttle acceleration in second and third gears, and it seems to have a bit more sound to the exhaust. Other than that no difference that I can really tell. The guy that did it is a Revo expert and said my gas mileage will get better to. Thats it! Now on to some interior carbon fiber bits and upgraded brakes all around.

Dale


----------



## chrisp_1

dale55 said:


> O.K. guys. I went ahead and got my remap since it was $100 off and it was only $300. Was it worth $300 yes, but $400 no. I can tell the difference the most during full throttle acceleration in second and third gears, and it seems to have a bit more sound to the exhaust. Other than that no difference that I can really tell. The guy that did it is a Revo expert and said my gas mileage will get better to. Thats it! Now on to some interior carbon fiber bits and upgraded brakes all around.
> 
> Dale


 :? I would have thought you should notice most difference lower down revs as the turbo should spooling quick/harder/earlier - I def'n can and like you have REVO map. The driving experience convinced me to buy the car amongs the competition it was that noticable.

OOPS  Forgot I was in Steve's V6 thread (again) - I know it's only a matter of time before I try one :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

chrisp_1 said:


> dale55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. guys. I went ahead and got my remap since it was $100 off and it was only $300. Was it worth $300 yes, but $400 no. I can tell the difference the most during full throttle acceleration in second and third gears, and it seems to have a bit more sound to the exhaust. Other than that no difference that I can really tell. The guy that did it is a Revo expert and said my gas mileage will get better to. Thats it! Now on to some interior carbon fiber bits and upgraded brakes all around.
> 
> Dale
> 
> 
> 
> :? I would have thought you should notice most difference lower down revs as the turbo should spooling quick/harder/earlier - I def'n can and like you have REVO map. The driving experience convinced me to buy the car amongs the competition it was that noticable.
> 
> OOPS  Forgot I was in Steve's V6 thread (again) - I know it's only a matter of time before I try one :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: The V6 doesnt have a Turbo unless you pay stupid money to get 1 fitted...who would be that stupid.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Not that many people barely 1% of our list!!! Lol


----------



## v800mjh

stevecollier said:


> v800mjh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the four Audi rings on my Engine have started to come loose, has this happened to anyone before?
> 
> If so how did they fix it? What's the best way to secure it back down again? Would Super Glue do the job or would I need something more heat resistant?
> 
> Thanks, Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Try SG first then Aralydite, failing that my OEM manifold is up for sale, cool if you can CF it.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I'm going to give SG a go at the weekend, thanks Steve


----------



## chrisp_1

stevecollier said:


> :lol: The V6 doesnt have a Turbo unless you pay stupid money to get 1 fitted...who would be that stupid.. :lol:
> Steve


I dunno Steph, probably someone somewhere way out there in Eastern Europe..., say Macedonia :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34

chrisp_1 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: The V6 doesnt have a Turbo unless you pay stupid money to get 1 fitted...who would be that stupid.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno Steph, probably someone somewhere way out there in Eastern Europe..., say Macedonia :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Chris - I thought you were dipping in the V6 thread because the temptation is getting every stronger!!


----------



## chrisp_1

Marco34 said:


> chrisp_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: The V6 doesnt have a Turbo unless you pay stupid money to get 1 fitted...who would be that stupid.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno Steph, probably someone somewhere way out there in Eastern Europe..., say Macedonia :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris - I thought you were dipping in the V6 thread because the temptation is getting every stronger!!
Click to expand...

Hi Marco, not seen you on here for a while, good to see you not hibernating the TT... you know I'll have one sooner rather than later.... gotta be misano red/morrow blue with cream leather tho' and manual ideally.


----------



## sixdoublesix

wallstreet said:


> Its the love of the car, its wear and over tear... not expected sadly but has to be done... I think the TTShop or indy would have been cheaper... but I know not to suggest that to you mate...
> 
> Peace of mind is priceless.... A new engine is not a guarantee of anything with their cost.


+1 couldnt agree more and will post back once I pick her up, should be like driving a new car


----------



## V6RUL

chrisp_1 said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: The V6 doesnt have a Turbo unless you pay stupid money to get 1 fitted...who would be that stupid.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno Steph, probably someone somewhere way out there in Eastern Europe..., say Macedonia :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Im currently sat in Skopje airport waiting for the first of my 3 flights to get back to Manchester then a drive home.
Weather is crap so i hope there are no delays.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> chrisp_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: The V6 doesnt have a Turbo unless you pay stupid money to get 1 fitted...who would be that stupid.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno Steph, probably someone somewhere way out there in Eastern Europe..., say Macedonia :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im currently sat in Skopje airport waiting for the first of my 3 flights to get back to Manchester then a drive home.
> Weather is crap so i hope there are no delays.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Post 1,500 steve another few k to 3200!

It's snowing in the UK you may wait for a long time!!!


----------



## V6RUL

Well as fate would have it, im delayed its official.1 hour upto now but that knocks my connections out so god knows when im going to be back. Wish this airport had bought the snowplough now.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Well as fate would have it, im delayed its official.1 hour upto now but that knocks my connections out so god knows when im going to be back. Wish this airport had bought the snowplough now.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Steve


Good luck buddy, thinking of going out to wash my TT as its oddly sunny here... we need more snow... :x


----------



## chrisp_1

stevecollier said:


> Im currently sat in Skopje airport waiting for the first of my 3 flights to get back to Manchester then a drive home.
> Weather is crap so i hope there are no delays.
> Steve


Hope you've made it back tonight Steve - I've been here in Manc most of the day and it's v.cold + we've had some rather larger snow flakes earlier too, quite impressive. Forecast not looking good next few days.


----------



## wallstreet

It started snowing:



















Off course I ventured out:


----------



## sixdoublesix

Only 4 days to go till I get the V6 back... and what do they give me?? a brand new A3 to drive about it, makes me realise how nice the TT is to drive and how comfortable it is!


----------



## wallstreet

sixdoublesix said:


> Only 4 days to go till I get the V6 back... and what do they give me?? a brand new A3 to drive about it, makes me realise how nice the TT is to drive and how comfortable it is!


I often rent the variety of ranges when I travel for work.

In summary:

A3: wallows and is a reasonable family mums car or shopping trip machine in the lower end models and diesels. Gets better once you hit S3. Boot space perfect. The1.9 diesel I think that was it or lower no idea, has superior mileage and its an engine along the ranges I would recommend for your high British prices at the pump!

A4 Estate: Quite nice actually, lots of room up front. Terrible if you are over 5'8" (I am 5'11"). Again all around family machine.
A4 Convertible: Crap space for passengers and boot is small.

A6 Estate: My favourite of the bunch of estates, with a preference for the off roader versions. Great for lugging skis

Q5: Actually better than I thought, cute car, good on the snow and mountains.

Q7: Perfect for the larger family of 4-5s and perfect for all the gear on trips. The Suspension system is nice to play around. 3.0 diesel is nippy, the petrol being even better.

A8: I have never rented it. Its an old mans car lol!!


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

An A3 is the same as a TT as far as the floor pan and fundamental parts goes in any case. The differences in suspension Settings are noticeable eg damping etc but the underlying car is the same.

A3, Beetle, Golf, TT and one of the smaller Skodas are all the same platform and underlying engineering is all shared.


----------



## Ruaraidh_Gamma

Good to see there'ssnow in GE! That bodes well for next week!! Party in CH time...


----------



## sixdoublesix

Cam chains done and no annoying rattle between 1800-2000rpm but havent had a chance to push it yet. engine sounds and feels smoother too!


----------



## wallstreet

Ruaraidh_Gamma said:


> Good to see there'ssnow in GE! That bodes well for next week!! Party in CH time...


Youre over here when everyone is leaving?

Its melting now and its 7 to 9C, will get colder later next week...maybe...its been a mild year..

I am away to two other countries... let me know if you are at all here when I may still be...  
Avoriaz is great to Ski, I was just back from Villars last weekend. Also a nice place.


----------



## wallstreet

sixdoublesix said:


> Cam chains done and no annoying rattle between 1800-2000rpm but havent had a chance to push it yet. engine sounds and feels smoother too!


What's the settling in period? If any??


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cam chains done and no annoying rattle between 1800-2000rpm but havent had a chance to push it yet. engine sounds and feels smoother too!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the settling in period? If any??
Click to expand...

Just wait till the engine is warm.
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cam chains done and no annoying rattle between 1800-2000rpm but havent had a chance to push it yet. engine sounds and feels smoother too!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the settling in period? If any??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just wait till the engine is warm.
> Steve
Click to expand...

So they settle straight in? I think im going to take it easy till Santa Pod thou just incase...

Does Launch Control have any effect on them? all that torque pushed through it at once!

Like the 225 should they have done the water pump too? seemed quite a big list of things they replaced, about £800 just in parts


----------



## V6RUL

250 brake isnt going to overstrain the chains, that will just take time, maybe 5 years or 100k ish.
The chains only open and close the valves, so no strain really.
Water pump is ok for larger miles so dont worry.
Steve


----------



## mctavish

Steve,

Please can you register me on this post as a V6 owner. Details June 2006 3.2 manual in kingfisher blue 8500 miles approx. TT Event 2010 concourse coupe winner.

Regards,

Chris (Mctavish)


----------



## sixdoublesix

mctavish said:


> Steve,
> 
> Please can you register me on this post as a V6 owner. Details June 2006 3.2 manual in kingfisher blue 8500 miles approx. TT Event 2010 concourse coupe winner.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Chris (Mctavish)


share your pics!


----------



## V6RUL

Come on Chris, posts are no good without pics.. :lol: 
Ive added you to the list mate.
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

Just trying to get the V6 up to scratch, might have a dirty injector as its got a ticking to it. anyone know where or how to get them cleaned.

its not coil packs ticking or plugs or misfire


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> Just trying to get the V6 up to scratch, might have a dirty injector as its got a ticking to it. anyone know where or how to get them cleaned.
> 
> its not coil packs ticking or plugs or misfire


Ive had mine ultrasonically cleaned in the last 6 months and believe it or not they are up for sale..  
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

stevecollier said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to get the V6 up to scratch, might have a dirty injector as its got a ticking to it. anyone know where or how to get them cleaned.
> 
> its not coil packs ticking or plugs or misfire
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had mine ultrasonically cleaned in the last 6 months and believe it or not they are up for sale..
> Steve
Click to expand...

price? set of 6?


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to get the V6 up to scratch, might have a dirty injector as its got a ticking to it. anyone know where or how to get them cleaned.
> 
> its not coil packs ticking or plugs or misfire
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had mine ultrasonically cleaned in the last 6 months and believe it or not they are up for sale..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> price? set of 6?
Click to expand...

Tenner each and I will pay postage
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

stevecollier said:


> Tenner each and I will pay postage
> Steve


sounds good, just need to sort pocket money out and I will have them.. can you bring them to santa pod if I want them?


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tenner each and I will pay postage
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good, just need to sort pocket money out and I will have them.. can you bring them to santa pod if I want them?
Click to expand...

No probes. The pod it is.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Steve, thinking of De-catting, and/or full exhaust ? any idea's ......... 8)

Happy New Year Guys


----------



## Russ 182

jaqcom said:


> Steve, thinking of De-catting, and/or full exhaust ? any idea's ......... 8)
> 
> Happy New Year Guys


Miltek exhausts sounds lovely on the v6


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> Steve, thinking of De-catting, and/or full exhaust ? any idea's ......... 8)
> 
> Happy New Year Guys


Happy new year buddy! Orange slices back!


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Steve, thinking of De-catting, and/or full exhaust ? any idea's ......... 8)
> 
> Happy New Year Guys


PMd Dave.
Happy Times to all and only make modding count.
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

Steve no need for the injectors atm I had it scanned and it's running lean on bank 5 so must be a sensor about to go. Mag or lamb. Have to wait till it throws a fault before I can swap one or the other out.

Would you do me a favour at the pod and give me some tips on the V6 and in exchange I will let you take mk mk2 v6 for a spin down the strip, temp you over to the mk2 side


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> Steve no need for the injectors atm I had it scanned and it's running lean on bank 5 so must be a sensor about to go. Mag or lamb. Have to wait till it throws a fault before I can swap one or the other out.
> 
> Would you do me a favour at the pod and give me some tips on the V6 and in exchange I will let you take mk mk2 v6 for a spin down the strip, temp you over to the mk2 side


It really is your lucky day. As you know ive gone turbo.
Im using an RS4 MAF so my Bosch OEM, less than 12 months old, is available.
As im using a single 3" downpipe i have 2 spare Lambdas, less than 12 months old, are available, pre and post.
Of course the injectors are still available.

Sure i can give you a few tips on the V6, although i am no expert, just an enthusiast.
You have to ask yourself what bhp or torque you want to achieve at the end of your modding.

Sure, i would love a run up the strip and to feel the comfort of those saggy seats.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Found a bit of a bargain here people.

Genuine Zimmerman Front Discs for the 3.2 TT.....£199 posted. Even the forum group buy is nearly £300.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-3-2-V6-FL ... 45f7f0123e

Think ill order myself a set at that price


----------



## sixdoublesix

stevecollier said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve no need for the injectors atm I had it scanned and it's running lean on bank 5 so must be a sensor about to go. Mag or lamb. Have to wait till it throws a fault before I can swap one or the other out.
> 
> Would you do me a favour at the pod and give me some tips on the V6 and in exchange I will let you take mk mk2 v6 for a spin down the strip, temp you over to the mk2 side
> 
> 
> 
> It really is your lucky day. As you know ive gone turbo.
> Im using an RS4 MAF so my Bosch OEM, less than 12 months old, is available.
> As im using a single 3" downpipe i have 2 spare Lambdas, less than 12 months old, are available, pre and post.
> Of course the injectors are still available.
> 
> Sure i can give you a few tips on the V6, although i am no expert, just an enthusiast.
> You have to ask yourself what bhp or torque you want to achieve at the end of your modding.
> 
> Sure, i would love a run up the strip and to feel the comfort of those saggy seats.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

I think we will be exchanging some bits then, PM sent


----------



## brnmurray

Hi Steve a few things about me i work in the aircraft inds its my first tt v6 and i love it done a few mods to the car fitted a bmc,patrrot mk. 9200,made a alloy plate for my sat-nav so it sits in-between the 2 middle vents i would like to get a 2 hand liquid gauge and would like a milltek and then do a remapp on it thats about all i can say.
thanks
Brian.


----------



## V6RUL

Just arrived back in Macedonia, so you will have to bear with me.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

brnmurray said:


> Hi Steve a few things about me i work in the aircraft inds its my first tt v6 and i love it done a few mods to the car fitted a bmc,patrrot mk. 9200,made a alloy plate for my sat-nav so it sits in-between the 2 middle vents i would like to get a 2 hand liquid gauge and would like a milltek and then do a remapp on it thats about all i can say.
> thanks
> Brian.


Welcome to a world of V6 owners!

Show us your TToys pics.

Best wishes


----------



## brnmurray

Hi Steve will get some pics soon.
Thanks.


----------



## wallstreet

Russ 182 said:


> Found a bit of a bargain here people.
> 
> Genuine Zimmerman Front Discs for the 3.2 TT.....£199 posted. Even the forum group buy is nearly £300.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-3-2-V6-FL ... 45f7f0123e
> 
> Think ill order myself a set at that price


Well done Russ182, great find for others. Looks like 100% feedback and a top quality zimmerman that are excellent replacememt front discs.

I just replaced mine with EBC 10k miles ago as I was unable to get a hold of these zimmerman's! I have red EBCs on that work a treat after the minute to a few more it takes in the cold winter weather. Excellent brakes and no noise.


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Just arrived back in Macedonia, so you will have to bear with me.
> Steve


Welcome back to MacDonalds land did you say?

I hear the toilet paper is soo rough its better using grit!

Hows your monster turbo young lad? See you sometime this year mate. Any idea when and where you boys are heading this year with the TT convoys, may then try and hit you chaps up in Europe mainland.


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived back in Macedonia, so you will have to bear with me.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back to MacDonalds land did you say?
> 
> I hear the toilet paper is soo rough its better using grit!
> 
> Hows your monster turbo young lad? See you sometime this year mate. Any idea when and where you boys are heading this year with the TT convoys, may then try and hit you chaps up in Europe mainland.
Click to expand...

Hi Niaz, as with all developing countries McDonalds is always the first to arrive, and they have 2 here already.
This place is so poor that toilet paper is yesterdays news.
The TT is being run in by Autograph at the mo and will be ready for Santa Pod..  
Ive heard a rumour there may be a run down to France if there are enough takers, so that might be an opportunity.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Hi Niaz, as with all developing countries McDonalds is always the first to arrive, and they have 2 here already.
> This place is so poor that toilet paper is yesterdays news.
> The TT is being run in by Autograph at the mo and will be ready for Santa Pod..
> Ive heard a rumour there may be a run down to France if there are enough takers, so that might be an opportunity.
> Steve


Glad to hear you are well, amazed that they already have McDs! With a lot of teeny boppers lined up as clientele!! What a business model. It works.

I remember a friend travelled to the region over a decade ago, similar complaints and said it was better using the daily paper instead of the toilet paper lol!!! Yikes...

Sounds good, hopefully not too terribly far from me...as you chaps have a tendency to go so far afar! Probably as speeding is banned in Switzerland you all keep out! Dont blame you. I know its nice in Fribourg Germany, nice place to visit for you boys.. or the black forest... lots of lovely limitless autobahn!!

Take care MrTurbo3.2andAbit!

N


----------



## Russ 182

Ive ordered a set of the eBay Zimmerman discs. Will give my opinion on them when they arrive but im confident they will be the real deal judging by the quanity of sales and feedback the seller has.


----------



## wallstreet

Russ 182 said:


> Ive ordered a set of the eBay Zimmerman discs. Will give my opinion on them when they arrive but im confident they will be the real deal judging by the quanity of sales and feedback the seller has.


What pads are you running?

Let's see how long your pads & discs last vs my setup & driving style. We may have a long wait on our hands!

V6 boys: what pads / brakes do you use
Life: of this setup?

Style of your driving: longer distance / city


----------



## Russ 182

wallstreet said:


> Russ 182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive ordered a set of the eBay Zimmerman discs. Will give my opinion on them when they arrive but im confident they will be the real deal judging by the quanity of sales and feedback the seller has.
> 
> 
> 
> What pads are you running?
> 
> Let's see how long your pads & discs last vs my setup & driving style. We may have a long wait on our hands!
> 
> V6 boys: what pads / brakes do you use
> Life: of this setup?
> 
> Style of your driving: longer distance / city
Click to expand...

Well...ive yet to decide on pads. Im torn between oem and EBC Red. What pads are you running?

Could well be a long wait...The current discs are the cars origionals from the factory according to Midlands VW. Not sure if i quite belive that myself as that would make them 7 years and 75k old.


----------



## V6RUL

Prior to my current setup i was running EBC discs and redstuff pads and i would say i got a 10% better feel.
It would not be fair to go into to much detail about my current setup as they are on cos im running 300+ bhp and deffo required for the nes stopping req.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Prior to my previous setup i was running EBC discs and redstuff pads and i would say i got a 10% better feel.
> It would not be fair to go into to much detail about my current setup as they are on cos im running 300+ bhp and deffo required for the nes stopping req.
> Steve


Tarox ?

I have Red Stuff by EBC.

OEM discs had lasted as 80k miles motorway distance in the front with OEM discs. Now it's all EBC all around with Red Stuff. No squeals or weird noises. It has less residue. Doesn't get crazy hot. Is great day to day. When cold & you start it takes 2mins to warm. They still work. Like the engine it works with respect.


----------



## v800mjh

Was having a discussion with my mates at the pub the other day about tuning and is it worth it etc..One of them has an obsession with 0-60 times and no matter how much I try to explain that it's not the best performance statistic compared to 40-100 for example, he doesn't care.

We ended up bickering about how much BHP gain and torque a 3.2 would see with the introduction of sports cats, cat back system and remap?

I said it would be about 25 BHP gain and probably similar torque with very very little increase in the 0-60 time if anything. But they were having none of it, one of them reckons it would be much much more than my assumption.

Am I that far off with my estimates??

Martin


----------



## V6RUL

v800mjh said:


> Was having a discussion with my mates at the pub the other day about tuning and is it worth it etc..One of them has an obsession with 0-60 times and no matter how much I try to explain that it's not the best performance statistic compared to 40-100 for example, he doesn't care.
> 
> We ended up bickering about how much BHP gain and torque a 3.2 would see with the introduction of sports cats, cat back system and remap?
> 
> I said it would be about 25 BHP gain and probably similar torque with very very little increase in the 0-60 time if anything. But they were having none of it, one of them reckons it would be much much more than my assumption.
> 
> Am I that far off with my estimates??
> 
> Martin


I have the full dogs danglies and more on mine and i managed a 5.8 at GTI Inters last year but my clutch was on the way out so with a good clutch i would guestimate a 60 time of 5.5ish
Steve


----------



## v800mjh

I could have put money on you replying first haha 

But, you have 300bhp or so don't you?

M.


----------



## V6RUL

v800mjh said:


> I could have put money on you replying first haha
> 
> But, you have 300bhp or so don't you?
> 
> M.


At the last count i had 312 via my liquid and before mods i was at 241.
At the pod last year i was at about 270 and managed a 6.1 to 60, i think.
Standard, i think someone would get a 6.5.
Dont forget, i am running a DSG and not a manual.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Wecome to the V6 fold............. EBC yellows stop me 8)


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> Wecome to the V6 fold............. EBC yellows stop me 8)


What are they like cold? Any daily driving concerns? Vs reds


----------



## PhilH

Standard V6 3.2, blue with half leather interior.


----------



## jaqcom

wallstreet said:


> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wecome to the V6 fold............. EBC yellows stop me 8)
> 
> 
> 
> What are they like cold? Any daily driving concerns? Vs reds
Click to expand...

They are not COLD very long lol......... they work well, run clean and are happy with performance............and stopped me at the bottom of 'Stevio'............ :roll:


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wecome to the V6 fold............. EBC yellows stop me 8)
> 
> 
> 
> What are they like cold? Any daily driving concerns? Vs reds
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not COLD very long lol......... they work well, run clean and are happy with performance............and stopped me at the bottom of 'Stevio'............ :roll:
Click to expand...

Just curious how they bear vs my Red EBCs. I find mine very much the same. Happy with my mountain runs. Similarly not cold long.


----------



## V6RUL

PhilH said:


> Standard V6 3.2, blue with half leather interior.


Hi Phil and welcome. Pics are a must you know, once you have sussed how to do them.
I will add you to the front list when i get a chance.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

PhilH said:


> Standard V6 3.2, blue with half leather interior.


Salut Phil

Welcome to the foray...enjoy the growl...enjoy the forum... pictures must be added young man!


----------



## Russ 182

Dont suppose anyone knows if the 3.2 shocks are the same as the ones on the 225? As my cars on 75k i feel its suspension is due an overhall but im struggling to find part numbers and prices. Ideally i would have liked to have gone for coilovers but insurance is tricky enough without adding mods into the equation.


----------



## wallstreet

Russ 182 said:


> Dont suppose anyone knows if the 3.2 shocks are the same as the ones on the 225? As my cars on 75k i feel its suspension is due an overhall but im struggling to find part numbers and prices. Ideally i would have liked to have gone for coilovers but insurance is tricky enough without adding mods into the equation.


Yes it is uniquely different. I changed mine at 80k to Bilstein PSS9s. I wanted a stock feel but ability to go to any height or damping rate. Bilstein has a heritage from Porsche racing days in the early 1900s and are continually used by top brands. It is a lot to pay but it will outlive my TT.

Talk to Charlie at TTSpares. An honest chap who will enlighten you on what's best value for money.

Best wishes


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Russ 182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont suppose anyone knows if the 3.2 shocks are the same as the ones on the 225? As my cars on 75k i feel its suspension is due an overhall but im struggling to find part numbers and prices. Ideally i would have liked to have gone for coilovers but insurance is tricky enough without adding mods into the equation.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is uniquely different. I changed mine at 80k to Bilstein PSS9s. I wanted a stock feel but ability to go to any height or damping rate. Bilstein has a heritage from Porsche racing days in the early 1900s and are continually used by top brands. It is a lot to pay but it will outlive my TT.
> 
> Talk to Charlie at TTSpares. An honest chap who will enlighten you on what's best value for money.
> 
> Best wishes
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Russ 182

I did have a chat with Charlie when i was looking to go down the coilover route. Unfortunately i had to opt out as my insurance company wanted to add mega bucks onto my policy for declaring mods so ive figured my next best option is to go for new oem equiptment as it will still be infinitely better than 7 year/75k old shocks.


----------



## wallstreet

Russ 182 said:


> I did have a chat with Charlie when i was looking to go down the coilover route. Unfortunately i had to opt out as my insurance company wanted to add mega bucks onto my policy for declaring mods so ive figured my next best option is to go for new oem equiptment as it will still be infinitely better than 7 year/75k old shocks.


Perhaps I would say wait. Shop around for insurance. Ask the boys what they do insurance wise.

What a shame. Many on here don't seem to have the same concern. OEM will not improve the wallow. OEM rear struts rust, this was my reason to upgrade. Whilst you're at it change the front drop links as the perish (stock) & top mounts.

How do your tyres wear, make three measurements left middle & right of tyre depth. This helps indicate potential suspension problems.

Shocks should easily last 150k! 10years. So don't rush it. Think of getting insurance that fits purpose. Ask and look at insurances of others plenty of threads.


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> I did have a chat with Charlie when i was looking to go down the coilover route. Unfortunately i had to opt out as my insurance company wanted to add mega bucks onto my policy for declaring mods so ive figured my next best option is to go for new oem equiptment as it will still be infinitely better than 7 year/75k old shocks.


I agree that shocks wont last forever and OEM is better than not changing them.
Just a point...once the shocks get a few miles on them and the grime has settled, i doubt you would be able to tell if they were OEM or aftermarket anyway.
Steve


----------



## jontymo

Hi Steve

Stick me in the mk2 3.2 v6 phantom black with shortshift box

cheers, Jon


----------



## V6RUL

jontymo said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Stick me in the mk2 3.2 v6 phantom black with shortshift box
> 
> cheers, Jon


No Probs, Mr Jonty, your in. Pics are a must you know..we want TT porn, of the black kind please.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Hi Steve, how is the build going i was just wonder what top end speed are you expecting, i was reading about a guy from a cmpany called Stealth Racing who had put our engine with about 650bhp normally(but he can turn the boost up to 800) into a Bora to use as a sleepper car and that can do 200mph :twisted: . would yours do that or is top speed more down to how you gear your car. I am also suprised how much of the stock engine they haved used :?:


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Hi Steve, how is the build going i was just wonder what top end speed are you expecting,I was reading about a guy who had put our engine(if not a tiny bit less power as yours) into a Bora to use as a slepper car and that can do 200mph :twisted: . would yours do that or is top speed more down to how you gear your car :?:


I will be updating the build thread in the next day or so as i get home from Macedonia tonight and pick the TT up tomoz.

Its a case of getting some running in miles on the car at the mo and down to the Pod on Sunday for a big TT meet.
I think the TT is geared to 26 mph in 6th gear so 26 x 7 = 182 mph and if the TT performs well then the rev limiter may be raised to 7700 rpm so 26 x 7.7 = 200 ish but my aim isnt to go this high as engine longevity and tyres would be a concern.

But the future is bright and the possibilities will be staring me in the face but my intention is to go down the sprint route.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

You are a lucky man I bet it will be well worth the wait Will you be filmimg any of your first run  . I think i would try the same route as your self 200mph does kill your tyres and probably yourself and anything in its way. And i wonder if you would have to mess with the aerodynamics to get that speed (safely). This guy at Stealth has a R32 six speed box with diesel finaldrive. CM stage 7 twin plate clutch and uprated flywheel and a peloquin lsd. Which if you think about it for 200mph is nothing compared to 5k a time in a lambo everytime you even look at the loud pedal


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> You are a lucky man I bet it will be well worth the wait Will you be filmimg any of your first run  . I think i would try the same route as your self 200mph does kill your tyres and probably yourself and anything in its way. And i wonder if you would have to mess with the aerodynamics to get that speed (safely). This guy at Stealth has a R32 six speed box with diesel finaldrive. CM stage 7 twin plate clutch and uprated flywheel and a peloquin lsd. Which if you think about it for 200mph is nothing compared to 5k a time in a lambo everytime you even look at the loud pedal


I already have the uprated clutch and at 2k a pop i want to look after it for a little while.
I dont have a rear spoiler at the mo, but this may have to change.. :roll: 
Ive been looking into the diffs and there is an ABT option available and a Porsche rear diff, but we will see.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

Don't worry I have no doubt in my mind that there will be lots of people taking vids of Stephanie's first run and I will be one of them 

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL

Dont put the pressure on,will ya.

I'm in Skopje airport and the flight is on time. This is the first of 3 flights.
Steve


----------



## scoTTy32

Gents (and ladies?) Just a note to say that, with regret, I'm looking to transfer my V6 owners list membership as my car is up for sale (see classifieds for car & mods) - The lure of a Focus RS MP350 has proved too strong to resist.......

It's being demodded at APS on Tuesday 1st Feb and hopefully a new owner can be found soon.

Bits up for grabs are: 
KWv2 Coilovers
Forge Motorsport Adjustable Tie Bars (sold pending payment) 
Sportec Mono 10 Wheels
Milltek Cat-Back Stainless Steel Exhaust (Resonated) (Sold pending payment).

If anyones knows someone looking for a much loved V6 - please steer them towards me. I'm asking sensible money and it's a great example.










Thanks for the banter & advice over the last 4 years!


----------



## v800mjh

Car looks like a fine example!! Is it lowered, I have a friend who is after a 3.2, I'll mention it to him.

Martin


----------



## scoTTy32

Thanks - It's currently on KW v2 Coilovers - these are due to come off the car on Feb 1st but they can be left on required.

All the best,

Scott.


----------



## jev

Can you please add me to the list of V6'rs 2005 V6 Manual in Silver with Black silk nappa int. Totally standard fit.


----------



## V6RUL

jev said:


> Can you please add me to the list of V6'rs 2005 V6 Manual in Silver with Black silk nappa int. Totally standard fit.


Hi Mr jev, ive put you on the list mate, welcome.
Dont be shy in showing us what youve got.
Steve


----------



## jev

I have put some photoshop effect pics in the gallery area. How do I add them here ??


----------



## v800mjh

when you write a post, copy and past the 'Img' code from Photobucket (if you are using that) into the message.

Martin


----------



## drooby

Hey Steve stick me in the MK1 3.2 V6 club please. Picked my 2005 dsg up this afternoon all I can say is...............AWESOME. That good I've just joined the TTOC. Have been lurking on this site thread for a couple of weeks getting some tips and knowledge from you guys...really helped...hope you dont mind having an old git (50 this year...bugger) joining, mind you dont feel that old coz my other TT is a Ducati 996.

Regards

Andy


----------



## PeTTe-N

Welcome mate, from a not quite so old 45(almost 46)year old. No ageism or anythingism on here ..... well apart from 1.8er'ism :lol: Looks nice and tidy, nice set of alloys. Only had mine a few months but still putting a big smile on my face every time I get in it


----------



## drooby

Thanks for the welcome PeTTe-N glad theres no ageism (apart from the tiny 1.8ers) would be getting a complex if that was to happen


----------



## hhliam

3.2 V6 Black roadster DSG with beige leather interior, on 54 plate, 35000miles


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Andy and Liam, ive added you to the front list.
Age is no probs on here, im secretly nearly 46 but pretent to be older cos we can gain more respect from the babies in the "go faster go karts"
As for a beige interior i dont think its called that and you should post up some pics so we can tell ya what the real colour is.
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

Welcome to the club Drooby but to complete your V6 membership get some pics of that 996 up you lucky b......!


----------



## mikeat45

welcome to the V6 list , no agism here (better not be i'm 62 going on 12)..  
no one can see you thro those tiny lil' windows anyway
have you stopped to ask for directions yet ??, 'kin hilarious no wonder we all use sat navs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Russ 182

Sounds like i should sell my V6 and buy a 1.8T. Lol. Not sure i qualify to join the V6 club at a mere 25.


----------



## PeTTe-N

Russ 182 said:


> Sounds like i should sell my V6 and buy a 1.8T. Lol. Not sure i qualify to join the V6 club at a mere 25.


Of course you qualify, you just matured early! :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

Welcome boys, nice to see many more newbie youthful V6 owners!

SteveC I thought you were barely 18 dude with the turbo and lack of facial hair lol... hope all is well in MacDoniaLand... How did the car run... Been busy much of the month...


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Niaz, things are ok and I'm currently in the UK for a few more weeks.
The car is running but with a few niggles to iron out, which is being sorted on an ongoing basis.
Steve


----------



## hhliam

Steve,

Love my car and it's fast as f**k. Why do re map etc? Not complaining but this is one fast MF****

Am i missing somthing?

Regards Mark


----------



## drooby

*Just for sixdoublesix*
View attachment 1


----------



## drooby

For the rest of toy...My new TToy


----------



## V6RUL

hhliam said:


> Steve,
> 
> Love my car and it's fast as f**k. Why do re map etc? Not complaining but this is one fast MF****
> 
> Am i missing somthing?
> 
> Regards Mark


Hi Mark,
when i first got my V6, i was happy with the power and performance.
As time went on i realised there was more potential to have out of the V6 and setup.
Unfortunately i have got the worst disease a TTier can contract...the modding affliction..its painfull everytime i look at other TTs with something i havnt got but im coming to the end of the road now and its not because im cured..its cos there will be nothing left to do that floats my boat.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

I do like the red inside....nice and bright... welcome to the best part of TT...


----------



## drooby

wallstreet said:


> I do like the red inside....nice and bright... welcome to the best part of TT...


Thanks for the kind welcome and all the way from Geneva...much appreciated


----------



## GiddersTT

drooby said:


> For the rest of toy...My new TToy
> View attachment 3
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1


Very nice,same colour as mine,got silver leather in mine though 8)


----------



## garyv6

Bit off topic but still 3.2 V6 related

Been collecting bits for my 3.2 V6 & was looking at front discs the other day don't need replacing just yet but thought I'd ask What are the best discs in people opinion regarding replacement as OEM can be a few quid??.

If you have knowledge of pads & rears feel free to impart that as well as can't put a price on experience IMO
I know they are same as RS4 & if OEM are the best then prepared to pay that but sometimes there are better or just as good for less money

Seen EBC discs seem bargain price but heard several reports some in favour some not

I am keeping the car standard nothing to dramatic other than Milltek cat back wak box with k&n 
so don't need brembo calipers or some mad OTT brake set up as that would be a waste of money.

Just looking for peoples opinions/experiences with brake discs on the best ones to buy to replace & don't want cheapy e bay rubbish.

Thanks & hopefully you can impart some of your experiences/knowledge to a fellow V6 owner
Regards
Gary


----------



## V6RUL

garyttroadster said:


> Bit off topic but still 3.2 V6 related
> 
> Been collecting bits for my 3.2 V6 & was looking at front discs the other day don't need replacing just yet but thought I'd ask What are the best discs in people opinion regarding replacement as OEM can be a few quid??.
> 
> If you have knowledge of pads & rears feel free to impart that as well as can't put a price on experience IMO
> I know they are same as RS4 & if OEM are the best then prepared to pay that but sometimes there are better or just as good for less money
> 
> Seen EBC discs seem bargain price but heard several reports some in favour some not
> 
> I am keeping the car standard nothing to dramatic other than Milltek cat back wak box with k&n
> so don't need brembo calipers or some mad OTT brake set up as that would be a waste of money.
> 
> Just looking for peoples opinions/experiences with brake discs on the best ones to buy to replace & don't want cheapy e bay rubbish.
> 
> Thanks & hopefully you can impart some of your experiences/knowledge to a fellow V6 owner
> Regards
> Gary


PM John-H as he has had a group buy running on brakes and discs, incl the V6, maybe he can help with prices.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> hhliam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> Love my car and it's fast as f**k. Why do re map etc? Not complaining but this is one fast MF****
> 
> Am i missing somthing?
> 
> Regards Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> when i first got my V6, i was happy with the power and performance.
> As time went on i realised there was more potential to have out of the V6 and setup.
> Unfortunately i have got the worst disease a TTier can contract...the modding affliction..its painfull everytime i look at other TTs with something i havnt got but im coming to the end of the road now and its not because im cured..its cos there will be nothing left to do that floats my boat.
> Steve
Click to expand...

With 500 ish BHP on top you'll have your boat floated for sure!!!


----------



## V6RUL

:lol: :lol: 
Hopefully catchup Tuesday at the Millstone.
Steve


----------



## gogs

Hi Steve,

Please add me to the V6 family, 53plate 2004, red with cream leather, 46k on clock 8)

Cheers
Gogs


----------



## chrisp_1

drooby said:


> For the rest of toy...My new TToy
> View attachment 3


Nice wheels Bro, BBS on a V6 - the original owner didn't *uck about - red leather not for me but hey thats personal preference not a dig


----------



## drooby

chrisp_1 said:


> drooby said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest of toy...My new TToy
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> 
> Nice wheels Bro, BBS on a V6 - the original owner didn't *uck about - red leather not for me but hey thats personal preference not a dig
Click to expand...

Cheers Chrisp_1 Comments much appreciated....I promise you t5hat you get used to the luvly red leather


----------



## V6RUL

drooby said:


> chrisp_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drooby said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest of toy...My new TToy
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> 
> Nice wheels Bro, BBS on a V6 - the original owner didn't *uck about - red leather not for me but hey thats personal preference not a dig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Chrisp_1 Comments much appreciated....I promise you t5hat you get used to the luvly red leather
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## chrisp_1

stevecollier said:


> +1


Hmm... probably does look better in person - just seen so many photos on adverts that make it look shiny and rather like lipstick.

Personal preference is cream leather with Misano red paint or aniseed with Moro Blue paint - probably not everyone's cup of tea either. Walked away from both combinations too before I bough my black leather / silver classic combo :lol: [smiley=bomb.gif]

Everyone on here knows I wish I'd bought a V6 too :roll: with manual gearbox :wink:


----------



## Marco34

Yep, I do for sure Chris!! :lol:


----------



## Big Tav

Nice cars in this thread!


----------



## chrisp_1

Marco34 said:


> Yep, I do for sure Chris!! :lol:


Hi Marco :wink: , yes I love your paint and the rumble :mrgreen: .


----------



## Podger

stevecollier said:


> hhliam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> Love my car and it's fast as f**k. Why do re map etc? Not complaining but this is one fast MF****
> 
> Am i missing somthing?
> 
> Regards Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> when i first got my V6, i was happy with the power and performance.
> As time went on i realised there was more potential to have out of the V6 and setup.
> Unfortunately i have got the worst disease a TTier can contract...the modding affliction..its painfull everytime i look at other TTs with something i havnt got but im coming to the end of the road now and its not because im cured..its cos there will be nothing left to do that floats my boat.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I'm someone who can't leave anything alone , so I'm going for an induction kit, and a remap.

I live 40 miles south of Birmingham so 
1. What's the best remap for a Mk2 3.2 ??
2. Where is the nearest outlet that can carry out the remap ??

Thanks :?


----------



## V6RUL

Podger said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hhliam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> Love my car and it's fast as f**k. Why do re map etc? Not complaining but this is one fast MF****
> 
> Am i missing somthing?
> 
> Regards Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> when i first got my V6, i was happy with the power and performance.
> As time went on i realised there was more potential to have out of the V6 and setup.
> Unfortunately i have got the worst disease a TTier can contract...the modding affliction..its painfull everytime i look at other TTs with something i havnt got but im coming to the end of the road now and its not because im cured..its cos there will be nothing left to do that floats my boat.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm someone who can't leave anything alone , so I'm going for an induction kit, and a remap.
> 
> I live 40 miles south of Birmingham so
> 1. What's the best remap for a Mk2 3.2 ??
> 2. Where is the nearest outlet that can carry out the remap ??
> 
> Thanks :?
Click to expand...

Hi Mr Podger and welcome over to the V6 post, ive added you to the front list mate.
Im not sure if there are any mapping firms in Birmingham but in the NW a lot of peeps use Awesome GTI and the map that is in vogue at the mo is the REVO.
As for induction, you can take your pic, just try and ensure you can introduce a cold air feed to supply the filter.
On a NASP car your not going to get major gains with just induction but the torque may improve slightly.
If we can help you any more just ask away as we are a friendly bunch and the engines are the same anyway between MK1 and 2.
Steve


----------



## Podger

Steve 
Thanks for the reply , I assume that the best induction kit is the BMC CDA (Carbon Dynamic Airbox) Enclosed Intake Systems 
CDA - Carbon Dynamic Airbox ??


----------



## V6RUL

Podger said:


> Steve
> Thanks for the reply , I assume that the best induction kit is the BMC CDA (Carbon Dynamic Airbox) Enclosed Intake Systems
> CDA - Carbon Dynamic Airbox ??


All V6 induction systems seem to work ok.
The BMC CDA is a sexy looking beast and some 1.8ers and V6ers have good things to say about them.
There is Neuspeed, K&N, Pipercross and im sure a few more that you may want to look at.
WAK did a series of tests on performance somewhere on the forum.

I had a Pipercross CAI and K&N 57i which i was more than happy with but ive gone turbo now and 4" induction.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Podger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> Thanks for the reply , I assume that the best induction kit is the BMC CDA (Carbon Dynamic Airbox) Enclosed Intake Systems
> CDA - Carbon Dynamic Airbox ??
> 
> 
> 
> All V6 induction systems seem to work ok.
> The BMC CDA is a sexy looking beast and some 1.8ers and V6ers have good things to say about them.
> There is Neuspeed, K&N, Pipercross and im sure a few more that you may want to look at.
> WAK did a series of tests on performance somewhere on the forum.
> 
> I had a Pipercross CAI and K&N 57i which i was more than happy with but ive gone turbo now and 4" induction.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I think somewhere here: http://www.wak-tt.com/

Waks test is on a 1.8, NA cars differ. Standard the system is very good, you may lose a little power doing a WakBox on the 3.2 as it lets heat in and causes noise. So ensure you keep to a fresh air intake system and closed to the engine heat. It can get hot.

Welcome boys n gals.


----------



## j_ritchie

Evening all,

I've posted this question in the main area too, I've got a 54 plate 3.2 DSG (in Mauritius Blue  ) and have just cracked my gearbox casing. Thankfully the insurance is covering the £5K bill but I'm thinking of a sump guard/ skid plate, are any other V6 owners using one and if so which ones?

Cheers

Justin


----------



## Marco34

j_ritchie said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I've posted this question in the main area too, I've got a 54 plate 3.2 DSG (in Mauritius Blue  ) and have just cracked my gearbox casing. Thankfully the insurance is covering the £5K bill but I'm thinking of a sump guard/ skid plate, are any other V6 owners using one and if so which ones?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Justin


How the hell did you do that? Is it lowered?


----------



## wallstreet

Marco34 said:


> j_ritchie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> I've posted this question in the main area too, I've got a 54 plate 3.2 DSG (in Mauritius Blue  ) and have just cracked my gearbox casing. Thankfully the insurance is covering the £5K bill but I'm thinking of a sump guard/ skid plate, are any other V6 owners using one and if so which ones?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Justin
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did you do that? Is it lowered?
Click to expand...

How low are you, probably not as low as I had been...or SteveC had been... never needed to worry..

So I think you will be the first one... any pictures and details.

Cheers


----------



## wallstreet

Installation guide, note this is on a R32, it has air vents so well made:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1685670










Panzer Guard Prices below:

http://www.dieselgeek.com/servlet/Categories?category=Panzer+Skid+Plates


----------



## wallstreet

Finally contact ECS Tuning
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-R32_MKIV--3.2/Search/skid_plate/ES2075230/ to see if it will work on the TT.


----------



## ozwigan

I think this post as ran it's course now do you?


----------



## V6RUL

Standard ride height is approx 100mm from the floor.
I was running 55mm clearance, now ive gone up to 75mm as i was fed up of closing my eyes going over the bumps.
The Panzer plate will fit, as ive enquired in the past on R32OC but it will take away at least 10mm ground clearance.
Steve


----------



## j_ritchie

Car is standard height, basically was driving in the evening and noticed something in the road as I approaced looked like an alternator there were cars around me so decided just to pass over it as it looked small enough, thought my only issue would be if I hit it with a wheel.

Anyhow the loud bang said otherwise, I managed to make it the 4 miles back to the house with no warning lights so thought it must have just hit the steel protection plate but when I got the torch out the gearbox was emptying itself all over the road.

Just can't believe that this part of the gearbox isn't covered by the plate. It's probably very unlikely to happen again, think I've just been unlucky but if I can get something for a few hundred it will save loosing it for 2 weeks and the £5K insurance claim!

Thinking it may be a perfect time to fit some R32 ARBs as the front subframe will be seperated from the car!


----------



## V6RUL

j_ritchie said:


> Car is standard height, basically was driving in the evening and noticed something in the road as I approaced looked like an alternator there were cars around me so decided just to pass over it as it looked small enough, thought my only issue would be if I hit it with a wheel.
> 
> Anyhow the loud bang said otherwise, I managed to make it the 4 miles back to the house with no warning lights so thought it must have just hit the steel protection plate but when I got the torch out the gearbox was emptying itself all over the road.
> 
> Just can't believe that this part of the gearbox isn't covered by the plate. It's probably very unlikely to happen again, think I've just been unlucky but if I can get something for a few hundred it will save loosing it for 2 weeks and the £5K insurance claim!
> 
> Thinking it may be a perfect time to fit some R32 ARBs as the front subframe will be seperated from the car!


I think youve been unlucky really as if you look at the DSG from under the car you have to be quite precise to damage it.
You could look at fabricating a plate that just protects the DSG and sell the concept on.
As for ARBs, the 3.2 only requires the rear replacing to negate understeer. If you only do the front you are inducing more.
I only changed the rear to an Eibach 19mm from a 16mm which has done the job.
The subframe didnt get dropped on mine when my box was removed but it is easier if you do.
Steve


----------



## Podger

I had the car remapped yesterday , in the end I went for Revolution and had it done 12 miles from me. I also went with their recommendation and replaced the filter with a K & N.

Only have driven it for 20 miles of " twisties" and I must say , with just what I have had done ,has made the car even more throttle responsive , and improved both torque and tractability


----------



## Podger

When did Audi stop offering the 3.2 engine option ????

I have just picked up the TT & Coupe brochure from Audi locally , and it doesn't feature in the engine options. :?


----------



## V6RUL

Podger said:


> When did Audi stop offering the 3.2 engine option ????
> 
> I have just picked up the TT & Coupe brochure from Audi locally , and it doesn't feature in the engine options. :?


I believe the 3.2 has now finished as of 2011 as you can get 2010 V6ers.
They are bound to cover parts and support for at least 7 years after production ends though.
Steve


----------



## farook

Just saying hello!

Thinking about my first set of mods...

s/w for engine and dsg
suspension - which one to get...? bilstein/kw and what variants or others


----------



## sixdoublesix

farook said:


> Just saying hello!
> 
> Thinking about my first set of mods...
> 
> s/w for engine and dsg
> suspension - which one to get...? bilstein/kw and what variants or others


As the engine is NA most V6 Remaps will give an extra 15bhp and 15lbs in torque, you will need to free the airflow and gasses first for any massive gains. miltek back cat will help!
Eibachs all the time!!


----------



## V6RUL

Hi farook, ive added you to the front list so we can keep an eye on ya.
Pics are a must cos ive not seen a powder blue roadster before.
Eibacks for me and Revo map.
Steve


----------



## farook

Thanks guys for the welcome and feedback.

I will get photos up - I am not sure if 'powder blue' is the offical colour name - but thats what everyone called it when we were viewing this colour - you can call it a light blue.

I was thinking a revo map - so thanks for that and was not expecting major gains but a better drive. Re suspension - i assume you are both talking about eibach coilovers rather than just springs? The indie seem to be steering towards pss9 billies.

We have had it 6 months or so and done about 6k miles, now at 23k.

Steve - I have read your turbo build we a lot of interest - thanks for sharing.

f


----------



## V6RUL

farook said:


> Thanks guys for the welcome and feedback.
> 
> I will get photos up - I am not sure if 'powder blue' is the offical colour name - but thats what everyone called it when we were viewing this colour - you can call it a light blue.
> 
> I was thinking a revo map - so thanks for that and was not expecting major gains but a better drive. Re suspension - i assume you are both talking about eibach coilovers rather than just springs? The indie seem to be steering towards pss9 billies.
> 
> We have had it 6 months or so and done about 6k miles, now at 23k.
> 
> Steve - I have read your turbo build we a lot of interest - thanks for sharing.
> 
> f


I think the blue you have may be Glacier Blue..its the best to have.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Revo is the map of the minute..forget DSG map, it doesnt need it unless you go bigger power.. :roll: 
Billies ar top of the range incl cost..upto £1500 fitted.
Eibach fast road are good enough and upto £1000 fitted.

Cheers for reading..im standing up for the V6 crowd...and im enjoying doing it myself anyway.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

farook said:


> Just saying hello!
> 
> Thinking about my first set of mods...
> 
> s/w for engine and dsg
> suspension - which one to get...? bilstein/kw and what variants or others


I went for Bilstein pss9's.

They are far more comfortable than standard. They adjust for height & also damping! This means with just a dial up & down you cam go for a variety of soft settings to hard. I like the mid setting. Perfect. It will last fir eternity. The other one I looked at were KW variants. I recommend the bilsteins.


----------



## Jen-TT

Hi guys and girls!

You can add me to the list of V6ers (converted from a 225) 

I started the car up yesterday morning, drove about a mile. Sat in a little bit of slow moving traffic when PRNDS display started flashing and the the car was stuck in one gear (i think it was 2nd). I turned the car off and back on and everything returned to normal. The car hadn't even warmed up yet so its not like the gearbox was overheating or anything.

Anyway as far as i can remember the engine management light didnt come on but i will scan it with vag com tonight.

I think i can safely assume that i have a problem with the DSG ecu.

I will speak to ECU TESTING about getting this repaired.

Has anyone had this problem and got it repaired? Any idea on the cost? If its gonna be alot then i was thinking about getting a warranty through warranty direct and the claiming through them but they are quoting about £800 for the year!


----------



## V6RUL

Jen-TT said:


> Hi guys and girls!
> 
> You can add me to the list of V6ers (converted from a 225)
> 
> I started the car up yesterday morning, drove about a mile. Sat in a little bit of slow moving traffic when PRNDS display started flashing and the the car was stuck in one gear (i think it was 2nd). I turned the car off and back on and everything returned to normal. The car hadn't even warmed up yet so its not like the gearbox was overheating or anything.
> 
> Anyway as far as i can remember the engine management light didnt come on but i will scan it with vag com tonight.
> 
> I think i can safely assume that i have a problem with the DSG ecu.
> 
> I will speak to ECU TESTING about getting this repaired.
> 
> Has anyone had this problem and got it repaired? Any idea on the cost? If its gonna be alot then i was thinking about getting a warranty through warranty direct and the claiming through them but they are quoting about £800 for the year!


Hi Jen, nice to have you on board and it does seem as though you may have a problem with the DSG.
There can be a problem with the temperature sensors which causes a hiccup with the box.
Ecutesting is one of the recognised repairers out there. You will have to find someone who can take your mech unit out and put it back in. Should set you back £400 labour and £250 for the repair.
We need a bit more spec of your car to incude it in the list ie colour and mods.
Steve


----------



## Jen-TT

> Hi Jen, nice to have you on board and it does seem as though you may have a problem with the DSG.
> There can be a problem with the temperature sensors which causes a hiccup with the box.
> Ecutesting is one of the recognised repairers out there. You will have to find someone who can take your mech unit out and put it back in. Should set you back £400 labour and £250 for the repair.
> We need a bit more spec of your car to incude it in the list ie colour and mods.
> Steve


hmm, as i only drive the car on weekends do you think i should take out the warranty and then when it does finally go i can probably get a whole new unit of of it? This would also cover me against any other faults in the next year, or just get ECU TESTING to sort the problem out?

Financially it does make sense to go with the warranty route...

A thread of my car is here: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=200548

Its black with cream leather, mods include: milltek cat back, aps remap, spacers, eibachs, genuine qs well everything on the outside really, wheels, front grill rear valence wheel arch thing's, seat front lip spoiler.


----------



## V6RUL

Jen-TT said:


> Hi Jen, nice to have you on board and it does seem as though you may have a problem with the DSG.
> There can be a problem with the temperature sensors which causes a hiccup with the box.
> Ecutesting is one of the recognised repairers out there. You will have to find someone who can take your mech unit out and put it back in. Should set you back £400 labour and £250 for the repair.
> We need a bit more spec of your car to incude it in the list ie colour and mods.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, as i only drive the car on weekends do you think i should take out the warranty and then when it does finally go i can probably get a whole new unit of of it? This would also cover me against any other faults in the next year, or just get ECU TESTING to sort the problem out?
> 
> Financially it does make sense to go with the warranty route...
> 
> A thread of my car is here: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=200548
> 
> Its black with cream leather, mods include: milltek cat back, aps remap, spacers, eibachs, genuine qs well everything on the outside really, wheels, front grill rear valence wheel arch thing's, seat front lip spoiler.
Click to expand...

I would be interested if you actually get accepted for a warranty from the AA or Warranty direct!!
I will update the front post when i can.
Steve


----------



## Jen-TT

Why's that steve? I've already done an online quote and got a price back.


----------



## sixdoublesix

IMHO Warranties aren't worth the paper they are written on, they will try everything to get out of paying up!

I would personally just pay up and get it done now! Agree with Steve that ECU can check the Mech unit but best advice i can give is to buy a Vagcom cable or find someone with one and give it a scan.

You can get them for £10 on ebay (Blue USB ones) and Vagcom Lite is free from Ross tech, so any faults you just scan the car rather than pay an indie £50+ just to tell you whats up!

Steve, WALLSENDMAG's TT is now Peter-SS's TT


----------



## V6RUL

Jen-TT said:


> Why's that steve? I've already done an online quote and got a price back.


It seems that warranty companies are shying away from the DSG or putting prices up too much.
Ive put you on the list Jen. If your a NW TTer i can point you in the direction of indie help for the MU.
Steve


----------



## Jen-TT

Yeah i have a vag-com i'll give it a scan tonight.

Steve, i live in north west london... not too far from watford. Is there anyone locally that can help me? I think ECU Tuning are in chester... which isnt a million miles away but i would still need to get 4rings round to take the mech unit out and re install.


----------



## V6RUL

Jen-TT said:


> Yeah i have a vag-com i'll give it a scan tonight.
> 
> Steve, i live in north west london... not too far from watford. Is there anyone locally that can help me? I think ECU Tuning are in chester... which isnt a million miles away but i would still need to get 4rings round to take the mech unit out and re install.


There is another place in Kent i have sent mine to.
Google "dashpod repairs Kent" and you will see a phone numer, give em a call for a quote.
DSG does not always throw up faults as i know as mine has gone to the repairers in kent cos the clamping pressures are starting to wain and the solenoids need replacing. 4 rings or vagcheck should do a good job.
Steve


----------



## GiddersTT

Ive got a RAC warranty with my V6 DSG,checked the terms and conditions before i signed for it,and all parts of the gearbox are covered


----------



## farook

Did a quick search and it seems Glacier Blue is also used to describe the colour - sorry still have not round to get pics up.

Yeap going for a revo map, intersting your thoughts about the DSG map - gona do the mods in stages so I can see/feel each individual effect. I think next is either ARBs or suspension - perhpas even start with the eibachs springs...?



stevecollier said:


> farook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for the welcome and feedback.
> 
> I will get photos up - I am not sure if 'powder blue' is the offical colour name - but thats what everyone called it when we were viewing this colour - you can call it a light blue.
> 
> I was thinking a revo map - so thanks for that and was not expecting major gains but a better drive. Re suspension - i assume you are both talking about eibach coilovers rather than just springs? The indie seem to be steering towards pss9 billies.
> 
> We have had it 6 months or so and done about 6k miles, now at 23k.
> 
> Steve - I have read your turbo build we a lot of interest - thanks for sharing.
> 
> f
> 
> 
> 
> I think the blue you have may be Glacier Blue..its the best to have.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Revo is the map of the minute..forget DSG map, it doesnt need it unless you go bigger power.. :roll:
> Billies ar top of the range incl cost..upto £1500 fitted.
> Eibach fast road are good enough and upto £1000 fitted.
> 
> Cheers for reading..im standing up for the V6 crowd...and im enjoying doing it myself anyway.
> Steve
Click to expand...


----------



## farook

The pros for the PSS9s are that you can adjust height and damping and so get that 'perfect' setting for one. As well as easily change the settings when you want. I hear the KWs are not easy to adjust...

The cons are that they are expensive; not sure once set up I will be changing the settings....

I think the best will be to attend one of the local meets and see if I can get a ride in cars with different mods...



wallstreet said:


> farook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying hello!
> 
> Thinking about my first set of mods...
> 
> s/w for engine and dsg
> suspension - which one to get...? bilstein/kw and what variants or others
> 
> 
> 
> I went for Bilstein pss9's.
> 
> They are far more comfortable than standard. They adjust for height & also damping! This means with just a dial up & down you cam go for a variety of soft settings to hard. I like the mid setting. Perfect. It will last fir eternity. The other one I looked at were KW variants. I recommend the bilsteins.
Click to expand...


----------



## V6RUL

farook said:


> The pros for the PSS9s are that you can adjust height and damping and so get that 'perfect' setting for one. As well as easily change the settings when you want. I hear the KWs are not easy to adjust...
> 
> The cons are that they are expensive; not sure once set up I will be changing the settings....
> 
> I think the best will be to attend one of the local meets and see if I can get a ride in cars with different mods...
> 
> 
> 
> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying hello!
> 
> Thinking about my first set of mods...
> 
> s/w for engine and dsg
> suspension - which one to get...? bilstein/kw and what variants or others
> 
> 
> 
> I went for Bilstein pss9's.
> 
> They are far more comfortable than standard. They adjust for height & also damping! This means with just a dial up & down you cam go for a variety of soft settings to hard. I like the mid setting. Perfect. It will last fir eternity. The other one I looked at were KW variants. I recommend the bilsteins.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Just get Eibachs, as long as your not tracking her you will be fine as they are a fast road version.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Hi,

Would any of you kind V6'ers mind doing me a huge favour?

Before i bought my TT the back end had been debaged (Bar the Audi rings). Ive just bought replacement OEM badges. Would someone mind taking the measurement as highlighted by the green arrows so i can make sure i place my badges correctly?

Thanks,

Russ

PS I hope OeTT doesnt mind me pinching his image


----------



## V6RUL

Sorry i cant help cos im naked to.
There must be a kindun out there to help.
Steve


----------



## farook

[/quote]

Just get Eibachs, as long as your not tracking her you will be fine as they are a fast road version.
Steve[/quote]

I think its looking like eibachs - my track tool is the exige...


----------



## V6RUL

Just get Eibachs, as long as your not tracking her you will be fine as they are a fast road version.
Steve[/quote]

I think its looking like eibachs - my track tool is the exige... [/quote]

Only the missus sees my crack tool.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## farook

stevecollier said:


> Just get Eibachs, as long as your not tracking her you will be fine as they are a fast road version.
> Steve


I think its looking like eibachs - my track tool is the exige... [/quote]

Only the missus sees my crack tool.. :lol: 
Steve[/quote]


----------



## garyv6

Just got in quick update, am starting to make progress on TT have spent last 18months modding my Lupo Gti so turning attentions to my TT which have had since October 2nd one I have owned this is my favourite though.

Just got back in from doing few jobs fitted refurbished Audi BBS RS splits, Milltek cat back now on changed haldex filter & oil pollen filter coming along nicely.

Need to replace centre air con unit as switches broke but realised picked up a set of porsche becker stereo removal keys by mistake so knocked that job on the head.

Ordered some more removal keys as cant find mine anywhere so will get that done regas aircon try & get front grill badge on that some scroat robbed not looking forward to that.

After this need to sort out some scuffs on drivers side bolster fit quattro brake light sticker, do something with arm rest as sits way to low for me & i am short

Detail car that'll take a while cos i am one fussy dude & make mental note to turn up at NW meeting on 6.4.11

I am not sure what i will have got done by then probably nothing but a quick wash but i am getting there & need to fit BBS RM split rims to lupo on saturday as spring is here goodbye winter wheels hello BBS mmmmmmm nice old skool as well as fit G60 brake upgrade although brakes are still good but Lupo is weekend toy so get round to that some time soon.

Am sure will find more & might have missed a few things out

Still it's started so that's a positive i need to make a time stretching machine as there aren't enough hours in the day.

Hopefully will get to that local North West meet & show my progress to date & my face for the first time.

Gary


----------



## V6RUL

And about time too. Pity i wont be able to make the meet as im not back till the Friday.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Was looking forward to giving that Lupo a kicking.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## OeTT

Russ 182 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would any of you kind V6'ers mind doing me a huge favour?
> 
> Before i bought my TT the back end had been debaged (Bar the Audi rings). Ive just bought replacement OEM badges. Would someone mind taking the measurement as highlighted by the green arrows so i can make sure i place my badges correctly?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Russ
> 
> PS I hope OeTT doesnt mind me pinching his image


Since you have the pic, you may as well have my measurements !

TT badge first. Top of TT to fold is 35mm. Right edge of right hand T to fold is 30mm. Left edge of left T to fold is 40mm.

3.2. Top to fold is 30mm. Right hand end of the bottom bar of the 2 to fold is 40mm. Left hand end of bottom bar of 3 to fold is 40mm.

Hope it helps

cheers

Stewart


----------



## Russ 182

^ You sir are a bloody hero. Thankyou very much for both your picture and going to the trouble of measuring for me. It really is appreciated. Can get the badges fitted next time i give the car a wash now


----------



## wallstreet

Russ 182 said:


> ^ You sir are a bloody hero. Thankyou very much for both your picture and going to the trouble of measuring for me. It really is appreciated. Can get the badges fitted next time i give the car a wash now












I don't have the 3.2 badge, where does that go? On top of the Quattro edge or is there a gap?


----------



## V6RUL

I was sure the 3.2 goes where you have the quattro badge and that one goes below the 3.2
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

heres mine


----------



## cowboybebop

Guys....

If i want to put spacers on which is best and do i have to change the studs?

also will it cause any long term problems?


----------



## V6RUL

cowboybebop said:


> Guys....
> 
> If i want to put spacers on which is best and do i have to change the studs?
> 
> also will it cause any long term problems?


Speak to Charlie for your requirements at vagmeistter on here.
Only downside is your wheel bearings are under slightly more strain.
Steve


----------



## garyv6

Looking forward to giving the Lupo a Kicking ??

That'll buy you some bragging rights in the pub Steve 

Underestimate the Lupo at your peril.

We'll see how well you do at the end of the M65 Steve where many a Scooby has took a beating & a fright through the bends near VOSA followed by the straight dual carriageway which is like 1/4 mile drag strip just after (home territory).

Seriously though when i have shown my face in my TT at the NW meet eventually, I'll bring the Loop down to a meet then you can come out in it, it's proper good fun just like the Mk1 Golf gti's of old but more modern.

Regards

G


----------



## V6RUL

garyttroadster said:


> Looking forward to giving the Lupo a Kicking ??
> 
> That'll buy you some bragging rights in the pub Steve
> 
> Underestimate the Lupo at your peril.
> 
> We'll see how well you do at the end of the M65 Steve where many a Scooby has took a beating & a fright through the bends near VOSA followed by the straight dual carriageway which is like 1/4 mile drag strip just after (home territory).
> 
> Seriously though when i have shown my face in my TT at the NW meet eventually, I'll bring the Loop down to a meet then you can come out in it, it's proper good fun just like the Mk1 Golf gti's of old but more modern.
> 
> Regards
> 
> G


I wont be making this meet but i may be ok for the next depending on my rotation.
Im sure your little roller skate feels speedy, but from the running in map i was running when i saw ya, i can only say, OMFG this is a really really frighteningly quick TT with 675 at my disposal.. :wink: This is what Audi should have done with the V6.
I should be hitting a few of the strips this year and im hoping for some decent times if i dare launch her of the line and manage to keep some traction.
Steve


----------



## garyv6

The bigger they are the .......................... I'm you sure you have heard the rest :lol:

see if these links work for when u have a minute W12 is an interesting one last one as links from it for any engineers out there
















Hopefully see you soon

G


----------



## wallstreet

mikeat45 said:


> heres mine


Thanks buddy, useful. Not sure yet to add 3.2 or not


----------



## jaqcom

mikeat45 said:


> heres mine


Great colour Mike !!! 8)


----------



## farook

Got myself revoed - astonishing result on the throttle response - it has become a lot more fun to drive - thats a result! Thou it does not seem as smooth - only ever so slightly. Have other noticed this?

Btw how do these remaps work and what do they do?


----------



## mikeat45

jaqcom said:


> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> Great colour Mike !!! 8)
Click to expand...

yea
still not many on the list i see   8) 8) 
never see another on the road myself, my brother saw one near Wilts and thought it was me 'till he caught up to it (how did he doo that i wonder ??  )

BTW hows the leg ?......Mike


----------



## jaqcom

mikeat45 said:


> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> Great colour Mike !!! 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea
> still not many on the list i see   8) 8)
> never see another on the road myself, my brother saw one near Wilts and thought it was me 'till he caught up to it (how did he doo that i wonder ??  )
> 
> BTW hows the leg ?......Mike
Click to expand...

Thanks for thought Mike, its as good as its ever been at min  , but going back in Hos, (after Ireland Trip ) for further op's and a 'cage' put on for six months.........gosh I'm looking forward to that !  ........however they say it should cure pain and sort me out :? ..... Hope to meet you sometime soon, put Tango back on road yesterday after a six month hibernation under a fleece.... [smiley=baby.gif]

P.S. Check out Youtube clip of our September VAR Trip...


----------



## V6RUL

If you need me to start her up and take her for a spin, i can arrange something.. :roll: and the TT.
Sorry Joy, it was too good to miss.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Clintonio

Hi all only joined last week and here is a pic of our new TT, its a 3.2 TT Quattro with DSG and Sports Seats, its only done 37k miles and is absolutly lovely, we are very pleased with our new baby :mrgreen:


----------



## Russ 182

Lovely looking car mate!


----------



## V6RUL

Clintonio said:


> Hi all only joined last week and here is a pic of our new TT, its a 3.2 TT Quattro with DSG and Sports Seats, its only done 37k miles and is absolutly lovely, we are very pleased with our new baby :mrgreen:


If you know the colour i will add you to the owners list on post 1.
Steve


----------



## farook

Fitted my Wak Box today - certainly sounds nice.

Between the Revo map and the Wak Box - it 'feels' as if I have more bhp - prob unlikely - but the drive is certainly more enjoyable - oh well there goes fuel consumption and brakes....


----------



## wallstreet

farook said:


> Fitted my Wak Box today - certainly sounds nice.
> 
> Between the Revo map and the Wak Box - it 'feels' as if I have more bhp - prob unlikely - but the drive is certainly more enjoyable - oh well there goes fuel consumption and brakes....


Wak Box is for 225s, not for Naturally Aspirated engines, it doesn't do anything. In fact, I would say it allows heat in & invariably may decrease of power. Thus needs to be empirically tested.

I suppose you're loving it so enjoy. Try BMC.

Jay get better and enjoy Tango!

Mike hope you're driving Orangina more!

Welcome newbies nice TT.

Steve wassap!? Surely it's silveresque lol


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Niaz, seems you have been busy as youve been missed.
Im currently working offshore and have 5 days to go before i leave for home and also pick the beast up on Saturday.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Hi Niaz, seems you have been busy as youve been missed.
> Im currently working offshore and have 5 days to go before i leave for home and also pick the beast up on Saturday.
> Steve


Yes I have been terribly busy, peeking to & fro during downtime. I am truly impressed each time. Subtle changes on your TT rear reminds me if the series 1 Porkers. Just absolutely cool on the inside. That must motivate you get it work perfect before you leave so you have lots of time trialing each stage.

I hope to visit later this year, question of when unsure.

Take super care


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Niaz, seems you have been busy as youve been missed.
> Im currently working offshore and have 5 days to go before i leave for home and also pick the beast up on Saturday.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have been terribly busy, peeking to & fro during downtime. I am truly impressed each time. Subtle changes on your TT rear reminds me if the series 1 Porkers. Just absolutely cool on the inside. That must motivate you get it work perfect before you leave so you have lots of time trialing each stage.
> 
> I hope to visit later this year, question of when unsure.
> 
> Take super care
Click to expand...

Im hoping that the car is completely finished and ready to go.
Fluigen Trip is the week after so it needs to be ready to go.
There is still more ongoing in the background which will be happening in the coming months but all the heavy work has been done. Im toying with an added twist to the respray, but notoo radical.

Keep safe mate and it would be good to see you again, maybe i will come your way, but who knows what the future will bring.
Steve
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

wallstreet said:


> farook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fitted my Wak Box today - certainly sounds nice.
> 
> Between the Revo map and the Wak Box - it 'feels' as if I have more bhp - prob unlikely - but the drive is certainly more enjoyable - oh well there goes fuel consumption and brakes....
> 
> 
> 
> Wak Box is for 225s, not for Naturally Aspirated engines, it doesn't do anything. In fact, I would say it allows heat in & invariably may decrease of power. Thus needs to be empirically tested.
> 
> I suppose you're loving it so enjoy. Try BMC.
> 
> Jay get better and enjoy Tango!
> 
> Mike hope you're driving Orangina more!
> 
> Welcome newbies nice TT.
> 
> Steve wassap!? Surely it's silveresque lol
Click to expand...

Hi Niaz

had my coil packs changed today and you can look down thu a big window at the workshops.
while i was sat there drinking me coffee a small girl was being shown around the dealership and whilst being told about MOT's she mentioned the Yellow car (all the rest were dark colours) mine of course stood out like a flower between the weeds
i piped up its mine and she goes by the name of Olive (first girly name that popped into my head) :lol: :lol: :lol: 
but i like Orangina :lol: 8) 
but to answer you question yes im driving it more these days, the Mrs says she wont drive it with the new number on it, but i will believe that when i see it :lol:

i forgot i took a pic with me phone, to capture the freebieness :lol: :lol: so some were Silver as there always is


----------



## jaqcom

Guys, 
Lincoln Audi changed my Coilpacks today FOC....... and let me keep old ones for spares 
Great service.......
MOT also and failed with broken roll bar (whoops) but also FOC as opted to pay for free MOT last year allowing cover......fantastic


----------



## mikeat45

jaqcom said:


> Guys,
> Lincoln Audi changed my Coilpacks today FOC....... and let me keep old ones for spares
> Great service.......
> MOT also and failed with broken roll bar (whoops) but also FOC as opted to pay for free MOT last year allowing cover......fantastic


 well done..........so where does the word "stealers" come from :?  
maybe we have "mole" reporting back to Audi the bad press...
na !! ........i dont think they give toss :lol: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

mikeat45 said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you're loving it so enjoy. Try BMC.
> 
> Jay get better and enjoy Tango!
> 
> Mike hope you're driving Orangina more!
> 
> Welcome newbies nice TT.
> 
> Steve wassap!? Surely it's silveresque lol
> 
> 
> 
> mine of course stood out like a flower between the weeds
> i piped up its mine and she goes by the name of Olive (first girly name that popped into my head) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> but i like Orangina :lol: 8)
> but to answer you question yes im driving it more these days, the Mrs says she wont drive it with the new number on it, but i will believe that when i see it :lol:
> 
> i forgot i took a pic with me phone, to capture the freebieness :lol: :lol: so some were Silver as there always is
Click to expand...

Nice photo of colour in a sea of darkness...

I do like the colour, always have. It is cute when kids like the TT in awe. I do have a question, a new number? What have I missed? How can it be that bad?? lol You are a boy at heart and a trouble make, good keep the Mrs on her tippy toes.


----------



## mikeat45

Aaaahh wont be to everyones taste..but "face-bovvered" :lol: :lol: :lol:

the number that was on it i have had for 25 years off and on cars...been looking for one for a bit of a change and maybe sell later...
soooo here it is ,suits the aura of the car NOT the driver :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Us V6ers have the best plates cos we are the elite..









Steve


----------



## mikeat45

new spoiler looks nice Steve....not so sure of the single tailpipe...more the merrier for me..you'll have to keep it clean now :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

mikeat45 said:


> new spoiler looks nice Steve....not so sure of the single tailpipe...more the merrier for me..you'll have to keep it clean now :roll:


Cheers about the spoiler..im just going through a single phase at the mo whilst i think of something else, maybe.
I hate cleaning but the tailpipe is a must, its like a beacon to bait the uneducated among us.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

you could always swing the other way (no not that! ohh er missus)
do the M3 ...4 piper ! or is that too OTT or is there no OTT with a TT.... is that too many TT's ????


----------



## mikeat45

why not centralise the pipes and get someone to fabricate a tail pipe to look like this at the end.....
i like it for a single exit....


----------



## V6RUL

Im tring to keep one step away from chaviness, but some peeps may think im already there.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

i suppose it depends on your idea of chavviness i suppose.
too much bling perhaps or making a car look like its got some power when clearly it has nor will ever have :lol: 
i think a TT looks like it would see you off even with a lawnmower engine in it :lol:

i like the porker tail pipe that looks a bit like half an Audi 4 rings.....i think that you have earned the right to be as chavvy as you like...well almost ......NO 4" sewer pipe exhausts eh! :roll:


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Us V6ers have the best plates cos we are the elite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Saw a 150hp or whatever they are called single exit TTs and thought of you... so subtle... how does the sound differ now vs past I wonder on yours Steve?

Mike Oh WOW!!! Thats one special plate, I will be honest with you, my friends would take the Michael out of me. I like it though mate youre married happily and who cares.. thats my attitude heehee great stuff buddy.


----------



## mikeat45

:lol: :lol: :lol: i'll only worry when they start throwing rocks :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScottyP

Hi Guys,

Come back to the forum after an extended leave of absence - traded my 180 TT for a Boxster 2.5, then 3.2S.

...but a nice 3.2 roadster has caught my eye...

Can you give me some pointers on how robust the DSG box is please? tempted to book a test drive but want to make sure I'm getting something as mechanically robust as the Boxster.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## V6RUL

ScottyP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Come back to the forum after an extended leave of absence - traded my 180 TT for a Boxster 2.5, then 3.2S.
> 
> ...but a nice 3.2 roadster has caught my eye...
> 
> Can you give me some pointers on how robust the DSG box is please? tempted to book a test drive but want to make sure I'm getting something as mechanically robust as the Boxster.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott


Hi Scott,
check out the guide in my signature thread for dome tips and pointers on what to look out for on the V6.
There is a beaut just come up for sale on here and its the best colour, Glacier Blue. Try and find it [ RichDean ]..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=202686
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

ScottyP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Come back to the forum after an extended leave of absence - traded my 180 TT for a Boxster 2.5, then 3.2S.
> 
> ...but a nice 3.2 roadster has caught my eye...
> 
> Can you give me some pointers on how robust the DSG box is please? tempted to book a test drive but want to make sure I'm getting something as mechanically robust as the Boxster.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott


It's better inside  welcome buddy. I have had the S, inside the dsg has more bang for bug. But the suspension is not as nicely set, best to update to Bilstein pss9's like I did.

Aesthetically it's more appealing. I have had some comment on how nice the exhaust note is vs the Boxster S side by side.

Good luck!


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us V6ers have the best plates cos we are the elite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Saw a 150hp or whatever they are called single exit TTs and thought of you... so subtle... how does the sound differ now vs past I wonder on yours Steve?

Believe it or not, there is very little sound now compared to the Milltek, i would even say it is quieter than OEM.
Its a little difficult to readjust as the purr is sweet but subtle. I may consider modifying the system again in the summer for looks and a bit more sound but that is a secret between us V6ers. I find experimenting is something i like and bugger the cost but i only spend what is in the current account and have no intention of borrowing money for a car.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Steve is your rear spoiler Stuck on? I dont quite understand how it sits, I can see the rear end looks stuck on but cant see the how it looks from standing above it. Any other pictures? Its style is more sleep and suits the TT but I do like the Ducktail reminds me of the RS Porkers from series 1 racing days.


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Steve is your rear spoiler Stuck on? I dont quite understand how it sits, I can see the rear end looks stuck on but cant see the how it looks from standing above it. Any other pictures? Its style is more sleep and suits the TT but I do like the Ducktail reminds me of the RS Porkers from series 1 racing days.


The OEM spoiler is just too in your face and reminds me of a shark with its fin out of the water.
I prefer something that blends and is functional and i dont mind being the first to try something new.
Here are some more pics..



























Ive tested it out at speed limits that cannot be mentioned on here and it is certainly an improvement over not having a spoiler at speed. I would have prefered the motorised version that has been seen on the forum but production progress is on hold for the foreseeable future.
Having no spoiler will be ok for speeds of 120ish [ so ive heard ] :roll: but anything over that and the backend starts going light.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Thanks Steve, that looks good!

Well I heard that as I don't have Swiss certification the Spacers are not legal! They are only 12/15 f/r.

So a spoiler would put me in jail. Some positive news is that if I can get the DTC (whoever the heck they are?!?) then I can have the item authorised & tested but!!! It costs a lot. Thus few manufacturers do it. It's a great way to control the Market creating monopolies. What I like to call the Swiss Mafia.


----------



## V6RUL

Your government is acting like a saving scheme for you.
At least you have money in your pockets, mine are rattling like a Big Issue seller.. :lol: and ive got another wedge to pay out for all the recent things ive had done in the last two weeks.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

You can't do anything in Europe! In Italy, they'll compound your car even if you have manufacturer wheels as an upgrade. If the car is not as it says from leaving the factory you are doomed. ie, 16" - 17" wheels. Utter madness. You can drive around Italy and see cars that would not pass an MOT over here, lights hanging off, no brake lights etc. Very odd when it comes to laws.

Steve, I like the little spoiler, I certainly think it needed one. I do like the tail pipe but, for me, I would like to see two. It looks cleaner too? Have you been working on it?

Gary came to out meet last night. Said he had a go in his Lupo when he saw you! Apparantly he won!!  Only kidding.

Marco


----------



## Typhhon

mikeat45 said:


> why not centralise the pipes and get someone to fabricate a tail pipe to look like this at the end.....
> i like it for a single exit....


Can't remember what this was on but its one of the Audi showcars at Inglostadt


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> You can't do anything in Europe! In Italy, they'll compound your car even if you have manufacturer wheels as an upgrade. If the car is not as it says from leaving the factory you are doomed. ie, 16" - 17" wheels. Utter madness. You can drive around Italy and see cars that would not pass an MOT over here, lights hanging off, no brake lights etc. Very odd when it comes to laws.
> 
> I would be up shit creek then, without a paddle [ unless i modified it ].. :lol:
> 
> Steve, I like the little spoiler, I certainly think it needed one. I do like the tail pipe but, for me, I would like to see two. It looks cleaner too? Have you been working on it?
> 
> Everything gets looked at at least 3 times a week, im going through my single phase, which will probably continue but may be slightly different, just a case of finding the right parts and losing the back box..oops, have i spilled.. :roll:
> 
> Gary came to out meet last night. Said he had a go in his Lupo when he saw you! Apparantly he won!!  Only kidding.
> 
> His roller skate is quite neat, but i didn't know who he was and i at least wait till im being baited by a grown ups car.. :lol:
> 
> Marco


Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Typhhon said:


> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not centralise the pipes and get someone to fabricate a tail pipe to look like this at the end.....
> i like it for a single exit....
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember what this was on but its one of the Audi showcars at Inglostadt
Click to expand...

That's a Quattro concept.

Don't like the tail pipes. Maybe twin half of it on like stock V6's.

Steve: yes it's great. Nearly bought the R8, decided not to after 2,500chf fine for going 20KPH I kid you Not above the autoroute limit of 120Kph!! I am expecting a fine fir just looking x3 times at my phone but not texting, not phoning!!!! Just looking!!!

I also found the garage box in the bunker can't fit the length with all the alloys for R8, TT & 3rd running 'car'. Will have to move home out of Geneva into real countryside.


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Typhhon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikeat45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not centralise the pipes and get someone to fabricate a tail pipe to look like this at the end.....
> i like it for a single exit....
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember what this was on but its one of the Audi showcars at Inglostadt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a Quattro concept.
> 
> Don't like the tail pipes. Maybe twin half of it on like stock V6's.
> 
> Steve: yes it's great. Nearly bought the R8, decided not to after 2,500chf fine for going 20KPH I kid you Not above the autoroute limit of 120Kph!! I am expecting a fine fir just looking x3 times at my phone but not texting, not phoning!!!! Just looking!!!
> 
> I also found the garage box in the bunker can't fit the length with all the alloys for R8, TT & 3rd running 'car'. Will have to move home out of Geneva into real countryside.
Click to expand...

Put something up for sale out of your bunker box, to make some more room..
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Steve: You mean get rid of the GF, now that invairably will never work out. Cant live without, cant live with them. What to do lol!!


----------



## V6RUL

Get rid of some of those fancy wheels youve got stashed away..
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Get rid of some of those fancy wheels youve got stashed away..
> Steve


Also an arrestable offense lol  something tells me you want me saving less & in Jail!!!

I have the fear of death for my expectant fine due for only looking down at my phone!!


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do anything in Europe! In Italy, they'll compound your car even if you have manufacturer wheels as an upgrade. If the car is not as it says from leaving the factory you are doomed. ie, 16" - 17" wheels. Utter madness. You can drive around Italy and see cars that would not pass an MOT over here, lights hanging off, no brake lights etc. Very odd when it comes to laws.
> 
> I would be up shit creek then, without a paddle [ unless i modified it ].. :lol:
> 
> Steve, I like the little spoiler, I certainly think it needed one. I do like the tail pipe but, for me, I would like to see two. It looks cleaner too? Have you been working on it?
> 
> Everything gets looked at at least 3 times a week, im going through my single phase, which will probably continue but may be slightly different, just a case of finding the right parts and losing the back box..oops, have i spilled.. :roll:
> 
> Gary came to out meet last night. Said he had a go in his Lupo when he saw you! Apparantly he won!!  Only kidding.
> 
> His roller skate is quite neat, but i didn't know who he was and i at least wait till im being baited by a grown ups car.. :lol:
> 
> Marco
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: Like the response to the Lupo. He was a cheerful chappy. He said he will perhaps bring it next time.


----------



## V6RUL

Will be making the next meet probably.
Just on my way back from Aberdeen, lock up your TTs.
Steve


----------



## garyv6

Say your prayers Steve

Just finished nailing some summer bling on to the Lupo old skool BBS RM's Metallic Black centres polished splits oooooooohhhhhh sexy with Toyo proxes nice & sticky for the hot weather thats on its way.

Now since you last saw me on the M65, the Loop has been custom remapped after 1 weeks development at Awesome & a bit more at Pipewerx

Will be heading up M65 again Monday.......ready when you are :lol:

On a more serious V6 note just won some Ronal 6 spoke V6 alloys on e bay as always liked the look of them on the V6.

I think it was Marks Red V6 (it was a clean motor, just like you said) that made me grab a set.

There was no way on God's green earth am I running the BBS RS803's after all the time it took to sort em & get them refurbished.

Thinking about it at the meet the other night all the cars were well turned out & a credit to the owners who clearly have passion for their TT's

Hopefully when finished buggering about with mine will start detailing it & bringing it up to my standards

Cars booked in Tuesday at bodyshop to correct a poor parking repair to rear bumper most people claim they can't see it but i can & it annoys me

My friend is going to sort out parking dents that came with the car again others claim they can't see them there are two that spite me but hopefully as of tuesday they won't be taunting me again

Got a few other jobs to do on my tidy list, then will turn to detailing.

I was so impressed with the NW scene that I joined as soon as got back so you might be seeing a bit more of me

All in all been a good positive day, weathers good just had chippy tea (it's a Northern thing) what more could you want ??

Please don't anyone answer that it's a fairly obvious reply, will offer the wife some paracetamol now so no excuses later oooeeerrr misses 

You all take care & have a cracking weekend

Gary.


----------



## brnmurray

Hi there can somebody please help i would like a Polished Aluminum Dipstick from the oldman on the forum he pm me today to tell me he wil have to find out if it will fit a 3.2 V6 has anybody fitted 1 to a 3.2 V6.
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## V6RUL

Tread carefully, you may become the donor as I don't think the V6 has been done before.
Steve


----------



## brnmurray

stevecollier said:


> Tread carefully, you may become the donor as I don't think the V6 has been done before.
> Steve


Thanks Steve for the info.
Brian.


----------



## brnmurray

Hey everyone can somebody please help me found today that i need some new anti roll bar bushes for the front anti roll bar but i've looked on ttshop and they come in 17,19 and 20mm which one do i need?
i've got a 2004 audi tt 3.2 V6 quattro.
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## Marco34

Just a quick one re DSG changes. When I got my car there was no manual. I've been read the links from Steve and in particular the TT32.pdf. Reading this I am somewhat confused:-

Paddle shifting is easy. First, place your
hands at nine and three on the steering
wheel. Second, depress the accelerator, and
start paddle shifting using your index
fingers. The right "+" paddle is for
upshifting, and the left "-" is for
downshifting.

When I change gear I don't make a point of depressing the accelerator unless accelerating. When changing down surely you wouldn't press the accelerator pedal? Can anyone clarify what this paragraph means? :?: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mikeat45

for me (no expert) not that use the paddles much, i have used them up and down both accelerating and deccerating and it dosent make much difference, as i have said before i use it as a kick down mostly so i am booting it and just shift down a cog, and if you were paddles only i think you would be in "sport" on the stick and trying to overide the length of changes

in short i dont think it matters....bring in the experts [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mikeat45

to answer your oginal post....yes i do press the accelerator when changing down  ...
  "takes off like a rat up a drainpipe"


----------



## Marco34

mikeat45 said:


> to answer your oginal post....yes i do press the accelerator when changing down  ...
> "takes off like a rat up a drainpipe"


Thanks Mike - Yep I do that when accelerating, much less delay too, it's immediately in that gear and off. I'm more concerned about when decelerating, I get a tiny jerk when I drop a gear if not on the accelerator, as if the revs are matching the new gears ratio. In S mode it's super smooth, I wonder if I should press the accelerator some? can't do that when braking though !!!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Marco34

Just found this, point 8 is my question. Doesn't seem to do in my opinion, surely it should be super smooth if so.

http://www.tyresmoke.net/forum/vw-golf- ... -list.html


----------



## mikeat45

i dont think you can use the gearbox for any kind of braking it would do as you describe a slight pause as i tries and then the electronics kick in and it smoothes out.
i dont understand you Q on about starting in 2nd (never tried it) mine doesnt creep much like a normal auto, devils own job parking on my slightly uphil drive i have developed a style to get it close-ish to the garage door if i apply the handbrake and let it off it will creep a little and stop if i apply it again it creeps a little more if i use the pedal it gets a liitle much for me :lol: :lol: 
it gets a little hiccupy sometimes but mostly stops on inclines i think it confused and doest really know what i want it to do :lol: 
i think the thing is to develop a driving style to suit the paddles but i dont use them enough for that i have a job to remember which is up and down :lol: you can use the as you would a stick because one is phsyical and one is not and its a thing of brain-eye-hand, like skating and walking the same but totally different :lol: 
where are the experts is what i wanna know


----------



## Marco34

mikeat45 said:


> i dont think you can use the gearbox for any kind of braking it would do as you describe a slight pause as i tries and then the electronics kick in and it smoothes out.
> i dont understand you Q on about starting in 2nd (never tried it) mine doesnt creep much like a normal auto, devils own job parking on my slightly uphil drive i have developed a style to get it close-ish to the garage door if i apply the handbrake and let it off it will creep a little and stop if i apply it again it creeps a little more if i use the pedal it gets a liitle much for me :lol: :lol:
> it gets a little hiccupy sometimes but mostly stops on inclines i think it confused and doest really know what i want it to do :lol:
> i think the thing is to develop a driving style to suit the paddles but i dont use them enough for that i have a job to remember which is up and down :lol: you can use the as you would a stick because one is phsyical and one is not and its a thing of brain-eye-hand, like skating and walking the same but totally different :lol:
> where are the experts is what i wanna know


Yeah, where's Steve for one!! :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

Marco you seem to ask "When changing down surely you wouldn't press the accelerator pedal? Can anyone clarify what this paragraph means?"

Yes you can accelerate whilst changing down, it does not harm the car. Its a sports car buddy. There is a double clutch system. In dummy talk, a gear is ready and waiting as there are two clutches in essence. As a result the car can accelerate within tolerances. So you can feel free to add more power as you downshift and accelerate as fast as you wish. Remember there is an engine cut off to prevent you over revving into red. So you are in essence within tolerance.



Ok boys. Now I need pictures of 15mm fr and 20mm rear Spacers. Loads of pics. As although I do have spacers. I need to get rid of them as they are not SWISS SOLD and thus ILLEGAL, I have 12mm and 15mm rear. As there is no certificate for them authorised by Swiss DTC they do not comply. They are TPR.


----------



## wallstreet

brnmurray said:


> Hey everyone can somebody please help me found today that i need some new anti roll bar bushes for the front anti roll bar but i've looked on ttshop and they come in 17,19 and 20mm which one do i need?
> i've got a 2004 audi tt 3.2 V6 quattro.
> Thanks
> Brian.


Brian are you sure it needs changing? You can call and ask for stock at TTShop or call Audi local to you. Compare the two. Some like to upgrade, the R32 bars are best replacements ... there are also 4motion bars these are the best and cheaper than stock, in fact they work better for the characteristics of the curve, improving handling.

The stanbdard rear bar is £70 and bushes are £5 each (2 required),the Golf 4Motion is the same price but a simple upgrade

Part numbers
Standard ARB's
Front (19mm) 1J0 411 305 AE
Rear (14mm) 1J0 511 409 H

Upgrade parts Golf 4Motion
Front (19mm) 1J0 411 305 AE
Rear (16mm) 1J0 511 409 J - Bush 1JO 511 327 B

Upgrade parts R32
Front R32 (23mm) 1JO 411 305 AF
Rear R32 (19mm) 1JO 511 409 K


----------



## brnmurray

wallstreet said:


> brnmurray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone can somebody please help me found today that i need some new anti roll bar bushes for the front anti roll bar but i've looked on ttshop and they come in 17,19 and 20mm which one do i need?
> i've got a 2004 audi tt 3.2 V6 quattro.
> Thanks
> Brian.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian are you sure it needs changing? You can call and ask for stock at TTShop or call Audi local to you. Compare the two. Some like to upgrade, the R32 bars are best replacements ... there are also bluemotion bars I cant remember the name but someone will pipe up the details soon...
Click to expand...

Hi there my tt was in getting a health check at audi and they told me in that my (anti-roll bar& collets worn/burst) so i take it ment that i would need new anti roll bar bushes i think what do you think.
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## wallstreet

brnmurray said:


> Hi there my tt was in getting a health check at audi and they told me in that my (anti-roll bar& collets worn/burst) so i take it ment that i would need new anti roll bar bushes i think what do you think.
> Thanks
> Brian.


Awesome GTI in the Midlands is most close to you as well. Dont be afraid to call them. There are great independents that we all trust. I drive from Swissy cheese land to use 4Rings or TTShop whom I have been using more.

Typically this is what happens over time, the anti roll bars will need replacing and most recommend doing both front and rear at the same time. But if funds do not justify then do what is necessary. I have change to coilovers. I also changed to R32, but if I could do it again I would go for 4Motion.

A collet is just simply like below, I think you can ask for it and yes it may be worn. You boys have more salt and rust being created especially if you park outside.


----------



## brnmurray

wallstreet said:


> brnmurray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there my tt was in getting a health check at audi and they told me in that my (anti-roll bar& collets worn/burst) so i take it ment that i would need new anti roll bar bushes i think what do you think.
> Thanks
> Brian.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome GTI in the Midlands is most close to you as well. Dont be afraid to call them. There are great independents that we all trust. I drive from Swissy cheese land to use 4Rings or TTShop whom I have been using more.
> 
> Typically this is what happens over time, the anti roll bars will need replacing and most recommend doing both front and rear at the same time. But if funds do not justify then do what is necessary. I have change to coilovers. I also changed to R32, but if I could do it again I would go for 4Motion.
> 
> A collet is just simply like below, I think you can ask for it and yes it may be worn. You boys have more salt and rust being created especially if you park outside.
Click to expand...

Thanks wallstreet for the info so i dont need arb bushes is a new anti roll bar i need.
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## V6RUL

A4Audi in Clyde can sort your ARBS.
Steve


----------



## brnmurray

stevecollier said:


> A4Audi in Clyde can sort your ARBS.
> Steve


Hi Sreve do you have a link or a number for them so Sreve have you been looking at the discussion i have posted do i need a new arb or what do i need as audi says my collets are burst and worn can you help!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## V6RUL

Unit 7
Andrew Court
Clyde Street
Clydebank
Dunbartonshire
G81 1PF

http://www.a4audi.co.uk
Phone number: 0141 404 1182

Go for a new ARB with bushes as you will have a warranty, standard size on the front and 19mm for the rear, if possible.
Weather does kill them in the end. Ive replaced my rear to 19mm and well happy.
Steve


----------



## brnmurray

stevecollier said:


> Unit 7
> Andrew Court
> Clyde Street
> Clydebank
> Dunbartonshire
> G81 1PF
> 
> http://www.a4audi.co.uk
> Phone number: 0141 404 1182
> 
> Go for a new ARB with bushes as you will have a warranty, standard size on the front and 19mm for the rear, if possible.
> Weather does kill them in the end. Ive replaced my rear to 19mm and well happy.
> Steve


Thanks Steve for the info (your good Sreve)
Brian


----------



## brnmurray

sorry i ment Steve.


----------



## wallstreet

brnmurray said:


> sorry i ment Steve.


Oh oh, he is about to go ballistic if you dont add The BEAST Power SteveC! Lol

I assume the collets are part of the Arb, so if you change the ARB it resolves your problem. Yes change the bushes whilst you are there as it will need doing.


----------



## jaqcom

Guys,
Just had Aircon main pipe replaced.....Aircon failed Sept last year on French Tour, and assumed needed regassing as garaged up till April MOT only just repaired it.
Audi Lincoln (great service) thought the same,regass this however didn't work,then switch suspect..........again no joy, eventually a fracture in the major hose.
This hose combined of metal and braided rubber hose.
The hose had chaffed through on one of the rubber sections.
New hose (2M long) costs £180 , BUT whole front of car off taking 4_6 hours............So please check your TT could be very worthwhile !
My bill............. £700 and Audi did discount some time.
P.S. Aircon works.


----------



## V6RUL

Ive had my AC system removed in total, for 1 reason or another and it was working.
I have spare parts.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

stevecollier said:


> Ive had my AC system removed in total, for 1 reason or another and it was working.
> I have spare parts.. :roll:
> Steve


Yikes JaqC: I think I will be fine for now. My TT has only been parked indoors. It rarely gets parked outside. That was one hell of a bill for something so simple. Understandable as they were flapping around to figure it out. Why the dealer? Indy would do as good if not better job. Certainly here NOBODY takes their older cars in above 3 years. In fact it feels frowned upon as the dealerships are such snobs. I have never seen a 996 at my Porsche dealership!

SteveC: lightweight model TT...... "Power corrupts...absolute power corrupts absolutely!".....


----------



## jaqcom

Actually my Audi Dealer (Lincoln Audi) are second to none and the bill if everything taken into account should have been more, they fitted and supplied new arb's and bushes and full set of coilpacks ,lent me two brand new cars and made parting with money a pleasurable as it could be lol...........


----------



## wallstreet

jaqcom said:


> Actually my Audi Dealer (Lincoln Audi) are second to none and the bill if everything taken into account should have been more, they fitted and supplied new arb's and bushes and full set of coilpacks ,lent me two brand new cars and made parting with money a pleasurable as it could be lol...........


Swiss it would have been x3 times as much minimum! I kid you not buddy. You would have not been singing as much...you have a strange sense for "pleasure.."


----------



## brnmurray

wallstreet said:


> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my Audi Dealer (Lincoln Audi) are second to none and the bill if everything taken into account should have been more, they fitted and supplied new arb's and bushes and full set of coilpacks ,lent me two brand new cars and made parting with money a pleasurable as it could be lol...........
> 
> 
> 
> Swiss it would have been x3 times as much minimum! I kid you not buddy. You would have not been singing as much...you have a strange sense for "pleasure.."
Click to expand...

Hi there please have a look at a some modsi done what do you think (engine bay bling,engine bay carbon,alpine radio,lcd volt meter,painted brake disc red.
Brian


----------



## V6RUL

All good, particularly like the carbon. Did you do it yourself.
Steve


----------



## brnmurray

stevecollier said:


> All good, particularly like the carbon. Did you do it yourself.
> Steve


Hi Steve no i did not do the carbon its a local guy who did for me he is very good and great with his prices.
Brian.


----------



## wallstreet

brnmurray said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> All good, particularly like the carbon. Did you do it yourself.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve no i did not do the carbon its a local guy who did for me he is very good and great with his prices.
> Brian.
Click to expand...

Very nice buddy.

I also like the Alpine, how does it look at night? Do you have it on Red?

How does the sound differ?


----------



## V6RUL

I took a couple of 1.8 owners last night for a quick blast to show them what a V6 is like.. :roll: 
I think they were impressed...pity its not like this as standard.
Matt posted this post up..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=205833
Steve


----------



## brnmurray

wallstreet said:


> brnmurray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> All good, particularly like the carbon. Did you do it yourself.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve no i did not do the carbon its a local guy who did for me he is very good and great with his prices.
> Brian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice buddy.
> 
> I also like the Alpine, how does it look at night? Do you have it on Red?
> 
> How does the sound differ?
Click to expand...

Hi wallstreet it looks good at night in red you would think it was made for the TT as for the sound is good because i have bose better than the chorus.
Brian.


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> Im tring to keep one step away from chaviness, but some peeps may think im already there.. :lol:
> Steve


Well with that V6 on the back I think you have overstepped that mark! :lol:

What was it you said to me when I was after a little V6 like Audi's V8 V10 badges for the wing? "Less is more" . :roll: :lol:


----------



## dale55

Need some opinions guys and gals. The only thing I do not like about my 2005 3.2 is how heavy the steering feels. Yes it is tight and precise but feels well heavy. I have driven a car with defcons and that will not help the issue I am referring to. Is the heaviness in the steering on the 3.2 due to the weight of the engine? If so am I just screwed or is there anything that can be done?

Thanks as always!

Dale


----------



## V6RUL

If your tyres are 32 psi then try 33 and then 34 until you notice a better difference.
Dont go too much as you will overinflate the tyres.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Anyone here heard of the VVt attack remap before? Apparently it alters the vvt timing to give a more agressive cam kick up the rev range and some quite big gains are being had on R32's.

There here -

http://www.r32oc.com/jbs-auto-designs/2 ... ttack.html

Ive asked and it is compatable with both mk1 and mk2 3.2 TT's. Map, exhaust, sports cat = possible 40bhp gain from what ive read?


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> Anyone here heard of the VVt attack remap before? Apparently it alters the vvt timing to give a more agressive cam kick up the rev range and some quite big gains are being had on R32's.
> 
> There here -
> 
> http://www.r32oc.com/jbs-auto-designs/2 ... ttack.html
> 
> Ive asked and it is compatable with both mk1 and mk2 3.2 TT's. Map, exhaust, sports cat = possible 40bhp gain from what ive read?


Ive looked into this and was very close to trying it but shyed away in the end due to the inaccuracies of claims by the supplier.
If you go for the VVT you better have a performance induction, full Milltek exhaust system incl 6 branch manifolds and you may gain 20-30 bhp but the mid-range torque will be improved the most, so for £2500 you will have a decent gains.
Look into the Revo map to see what they offer.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Just been reading through and they are doing VVT remap & DSG stage one map for £550 inc vat for R32 owners. Ive asked the question if they will extend this offer to a TT owner. If they will then imo it offers very good value for money and will hopefully cure some of the DSG's slightly annoying habbits


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> Just been reading through and they are doing VVT remap & DSG stage one map for £550 inc vat for R32 owners. Ive asked the question if they will extend this offer to a TT owner. If they will then imo it offers very good value for money and will hopefully cure some of the DSG's slightly annoying habbits


Im a member on R32OC so i know all about it. Troll through this..
http://www.r32oc.com/jbs-auto-designs/2 ... ttack.html 
you may have to be registered first. There is lots of speculation as to whether JBS are worthy tuners of the V6.
Dont waste your money on the DSG map unless you are exceeding 350nm in the box as you wont notice any changes from OEM.
If you are desperate for maps..look at 
Autograph Cars
Revo
VR6 Specialists
WAK

Steve


----------



## Typhhon

There was an Audi software upgrade for the DSG worth checking your current version if your issues are poor behaviour.
I have recently had the APS engine remap which significantly improved the behaviour of the DSG almost removing the 'delay of death' and smoothing changes significantly. Given the small performance gains (about 15hp) v cost it was worth it for that alone IMHO. The TT Shop did some work on DSG sofware and hardware for one of their MK1 showcars but as stated you have to be moving towards high hp and torque to justify that price tag I would suggest.


----------



## ViperOneZero

What can the DSG box reliably handle power/torque wise?, has anyone tested one to its limit?


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> What can the DSG box reliably handle power/torque wise?, has anyone tested one to its limit?


720nm is being used in the States, i believe.
Its on a Mk4 Golf running an SSP clutch, the same as mine.
Im only looking at 675nm when its ready for it.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

and that is stock with no fettling.. if so then that is outrageous.


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> and that is stock with no fettling.. if so then that is outrageous.


Of course its not stock...clutch, steels, basket, oil seals, oil pump and an overhauled mech unit.
2.5 k will get you a useable gearbox.
Steve


----------



## ViperOneZero

stevecollier said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that is stock with no fettling.. if so then that is outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its not stock...
> Steve
Click to expand...

well thats why I asked. :wink:

I'll get saving up for a reliable box..


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that is stock with no fettling.. if so then that is outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course its not stock...
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well thats why I asked. :wink:
> 
> I'll get saving up for a reliable box..
Click to expand...

Your Avatar states you are a 4 potter, so why would you need a box?
Steve


----------



## jamman

Because we all want to be like steve :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Because we all want to be like steve :lol:


Looks like Gunner is a 1.8er, so why would he commenting that he will need to save up for a new box and im not sure i like your tone young man.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

you dont think hes a closet V6 owner ??
come on Gunner come on out !!


----------



## jamman

stevecollier said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we all want to be like steve :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Gunner is a 1.8er, so why would he commenting that he will need to save up for a new box and im not sure i like your tone young man.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

I've heard rumors gunner is going to be installing a 3.2 turbo in the boot but he's got gearbox/oil consumption worries.

Come on gunner spill the beans :wink:

As for my tone I would hope Im coming through loud and clear :roll:


----------



## ViperOneZero

lol..

No, but in 2006 I almost bought a manual V6 in Sprint blue with silver leather seats.. It sold so got myself a VX220.

I like the sound of 6 pots :-D prefer 8 or 12 lol.

I was under the impression that the DSG unit/box was unreliable when the engine was tuned,evidently not.

If I was to go the big turbo route I would try to save costs by carrying out my own labour.. The only problem with that is that if the engine did not run as expected then I would have no come back.

I have fitted a V6 dashpod, V6 bumper and V6 brakes to my 225 though :-D


----------



## V6RUL

GunnerGibson said:


> lol..
> 
> No, but in 2006 I almost bought a manual V6 in Sprint blue with silver leather seats.. It sold so got myself a VX220.
> 
> I like the sound of 6 pots :-D prefer 8 or 12 lol.
> 
> I was under the impression that the DSG unit/box was unreliable when the engine was tuned,evidently not.
> 
> If I was to go the big turbo route I would try to save costs by carrying out my own labour.. The only problem with that is that if the engine did not run as expected then I would have no come back.
> 
> I have fitted a V6 dashpod, V6 bumper and V6 brakes to my 225 though :-D


If you decide to transplant a V6 into ya mota, i am here to help if i can and if you go Turbo on top of that, that would be even cooler.
Steve


----------



## garyv6

Hi fellow V6 nutters

I need some help/advice probably seem very obvious but sick of dropping clangers & learning the hard/costly way

I am thinking of buying a forge oil & water cap covers to brighten things up a bit under the boonet have the strut caps but they look a bit out of place on their own

see link below although chances are you know what I am referring to

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... MIS151/153

It says for 1.8T engine ?

Why would these not fit a 3.2 V6 ?

Has anyone got them on their V6 ? if not what have you got & where from ?

If they are different if anyone one has some shiny bits they don't need or are going OEM then I would be interested 

Also someone has offered me some jalpac paint to paint my calipers said its good stuff never heard of it but they said well recommended on this forum ?

Have you ever used it heard of it or what would you recommend

Any thoughts people?

Advice & help is always apprecaiated

Many thanks

Gary


----------



## V6RUL

garyttroadster said:


> Hi fellow V6 nutters
> 
> I need some help/advice probably seem very obvious but sick of dropping clangers & learning the hard/costly way
> 
> I am thinking of buying a forge oil & water cap covers to brighten things up a bit under the boonet have the strut caps but they look a bit out of place on their own
> 
> see link below although chances are you know what I am referring to
> 
> http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... MIS151/153
> 
> It says for 1.8T engine ?
> 
> Why would these not fit a 3.2 V6 ?
> 
> Has anyone got them on their V6 ? if not what have you got & where from ?
> 
> If they are different if anyone one has some shiny bits they don't need or are going OEM then I would be interested
> 
> Also someone has offered me some jalpac paint to paint my calipers said its good stuff never heard of it but they said well recommended on this forum ?
> 
> Have you ever used it heard of it or what would you recommend
> 
> Any thoughts people?
> 
> Advice & help is always apprecaiated
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Gary


The answer to all 3 questions is yes.
The Forge caps fit over the exising and are held in place with a grub screw.
Japlac is a well known brand for caliper painting. You may want to consider putting some Audi 4 rings on the calipers once painted.
Steve


----------



## Mark1976

Please add me to the V6 owners list

Avus Silver DSG 2005 No mods as yet 

Pics as posted on another thread earlier!


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Mark, added you to the front list mate.
Welcome aboard..let the modding begin..  
Steve


----------



## Marco34

stevecollier said:


> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi fellow V6 nutters
> 
> I need some help/advice probably seem very obvious but sick of dropping clangers & learning the hard/costly way
> 
> I am thinking of buying a forge oil & water cap covers to brighten things up a bit under the boonet have the strut caps but they look a bit out of place on their own
> 
> see link below although chances are you know what I am referring to
> 
> http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... MIS151/153
> 
> It says for 1.8T engine ?
> 
> Why would these not fit a 3.2 V6 ?
> 
> Has anyone got them on their V6 ? if not what have you got & where from ?
> 
> If they are different if anyone one has some shiny bits they don't need or are going OEM then I would be interested
> 
> Also someone has offered me some jalpac paint to paint my calipers said its good stuff never heard of it but they said well recommended on this forum ?
> 
> Have you ever used it heard of it or what would you recommend
> 
> Any thoughts people?
> 
> Advice & help is always apprecaiated
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Gary
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to all 3 questions is yes.
> The Forge caps fit over the exising and are held in place with a grub screw.
> Japlac is a well known brand for caliper painting. You may want to consider putting some Audi 4 rings on the calipers once painted.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Not sure about those Forge caps, I felt the wait of them and thought sod it. Too heavy IMO. I painted my calipers black after installing redstuff pads and then added small 4 rings logo. Wheels are never this dirty but needed a quick pick for someone.. :roll: I went black because everyone has red and Audi's RS models are black, keep'em classy looking. Only Ferrari and the supercars with huge brakes do justice to red calipers. IMO


----------



## mharropa380

3.2 DSG, CUSTOM SYSTEM EXHAUST, AP SPRINGS, EBC TURBO GROOVED AND DRILLED DISCS, RED STUFF PADS, GREEN AIRFILTER, BOSE, 18" V6 CUSTOM PAINT ALLOYS.


----------



## dale55

mharropa380 said:


> 3.2 DSG, CUSTOM SYSTEM EXHAUST, AP SPRINGS, EBC TURBO GROOVED AND DRILLED DISCS, RED STUFF PADS, GREEN AIRFILTER, BOSE, 18" V6 CUSTOM PAINT ALLOYS.


What kind of custom exhaust do you have and do you have any sound clips man?


----------



## Marco34

Not seen the rosemeyer wheels that colour before, certainly a different idea!!  They look good on that colour of car.


----------



## sixdoublesix

As we are all keen on TT Pic P0rn... After a nice clean..


----------



## mharropa380

Exhaust is by JP exhausts in macclesfield , I have used before on rs turbo , subaru etc. Search for 'Ferrari tt' on you tube. Sounds like one to me anyway haha


----------



## MXS

Mark here!...can you please add me to the list, car details in my sig.... V6 in the Mix


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> As we are all keen on TT Pic P0rn... After a nice clean..


Heard your a wannabee porn star..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

MXS said:


> Mark here!...can you please add me to the list, car details in my sig.... V6 in the Mix


Hi Mark
ive added you to the list and i must say your is a particularly nice example esp with a red interior.
Maybe more pics could soften us up to the MK2 side of the forum.
Steve


----------



## mharropa380

Steve,,,,
Add me to the coverted list too mate. Not doing all these mods for nothing ...


----------



## V6RUL

mharropa380 said:


> Steve,,,,
> Add me to the coverted list too mate. Not doing all these mods for nothing ...


Think you may find you were added yesterday.. :lol: 
Come on, keep up or you will be left behind.
Any advice we can help with, will be warmly dealt with, but you have to get your mods past the chav police.. :roll:

Dont forget to open a garage account so we can keep track of what youve been upto and hopefully you will be joining me on the mod list soon..  
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

stevecollier said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we are all keen on TT Pic P0rn... After a nice clean..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard your a wannabee porn star..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Well if the money is right... 

The clothing might be changing soon but the V6 heart isnt going anywhere!

Is your TT run in yet, ready for full whack up the strip later this month?


----------



## AN20NYW

Add me to the list please, Silver with Red leather DSG


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we are all keen on TT Pic P0rn... After a nice clean..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard your a wannabee porn star..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if the money is right...
> 
> The clothing might be changing soon but the V6 heart isnt going anywhere!
> 
> Is your TT run in yet, ready for full whack up the strip later this month?
Click to expand...

erm, yes the TT will be ready on Saturday to pickup, all put back together and ready to rock and roll.
I will be going to PTM on the 15th May to join in the fun, see topic..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=207569.

When you say clothes are a changing...more info please, pretty please.
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

In the process of putting some 2011 S-Line front grill and skirts on it, give it a more agressive look! Already had the Eibachs fitted, new shoes, chains etc.. next up is "Zorst" and a remap for a bit more torque.. Not keen on doing the open valves trick!

I was tempted for a matt wrap but too many if's and but's about the paint underneath!

Are you going to give it some welly this time? as its round the corner, might be good for a visit!


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> In the process of putting some 2011 S-Line front grill and skirts on it, give it a more agressive look! Already had the Eibachs fitted, new shoes, chains etc.. next up is "Zorst" and a remap for a bit more torque.. Not keen on doing the open valves trick!
> 
> I was tempted for a matt wrap but too many if's and but's about the paint underneath!
> 
> Are you going to give it some welly this time? as its round the corner, might be good for a visit!


Ok then, not too rad then.
Wraps are for older cars, me thinks.
Santa Pod will be busy with plenty too see and yeah, it will be squeezed to see what happens.. :roll: 
Will be at the pod at about 11am.
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

stevecollier said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the process of putting some 2011 S-Line front grill and skirts on it, give it a more agressive look! Already had the Eibachs fitted, new shoes, chains etc.. next up is "Zorst" and a remap for a bit more torque.. Not keen on doing the open valves trick!
> 
> I was tempted for a matt wrap but too many if's and but's about the paint underneath!
> 
> Are you going to give it some welly this time? as its round the corner, might be good for a visit!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then, not too rad then.
> Wraps are for older cars, me thinks.
> Santa Pod will be busy with plenty too see and yeah, it will be squeezed to see what happens.. :roll:
> Will be at the pod at about 11am.
> Steve
Click to expand...

No big 80s whale tails for me, suprised someone hasnt flamed me yet for putting a TTS kit on my "plain" TT!

I will be back from holiday by then so might make a trip up that way.. am keen to see your TT in action


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the process of putting some 2011 S-Line front grill and skirts on it, give it a more agressive look! Already had the Eibachs fitted, new shoes, chains etc.. next up is "Zorst" and a remap for a bit more torque.. Not keen on doing the open valves trick!
> 
> I was tempted for a matt wrap but too many if's and but's about the paint underneath!
> 
> Are you going to give it some welly this time? as its round the corner, might be good for a visit!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok then, not too rad then.
> Wraps are for older cars, me thinks.
> Santa Pod will be busy with plenty too see and yeah, it will be squeezed to see what happens.. :roll:
> Will be at the pod at about 11am.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No big 80s whale tails for me, suprised someone hasnt flamed me yet for putting a TTS kit on my "plain" TT!
> 
> I will be back from holiday by then so might make a trip up that way.. am keen to see your TT in action
Click to expand...

Its not a plain TT, its a V6 but it needs that little something extra to kick the base models ass.. :roll: 
Steve

Its erm fanbloodytastic and that was before its been finally finished off, engine wise.
There are still some cosmetic issues but the heart of the beast is pumping..


----------



## RICHJWALL

Hi Steve, count me in on the V6 list. Richard


----------



## brnmurray

Hi guys can somebody please help me how to remove the down-pipes from a 3.2 V6 as I was at the garage today they said it's very hard to get to the manifold I need photos diagrams any think that will help because I don't want to go to Audi with it.
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## Jen-TT

Hi Guys and Girls,

Right straight to the point. My V6 is in the garage and it needs one new Conrod (connecting rod) now Audi only sell a complete set at the cost of.... £435 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Does anyone have one or know where i can get one?

(V6 modders im hoping you can help me out here)

Cheers


----------



## antcole

Jen-TT said:


> Hi Guys and Girls,
> 
> Right straight to the point. My V6 is in the garage and it needs one new Conrod (connecting rod) now Audi only sell a complete set at the cost of.... £435 [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Does anyone have one or know where i can get one?
> 
> (V6 modders im hoping you can help me out here)
> 
> Cheers


Blimmin flippity ferk, thats a bit OTT... im very surprised they dont sell them individually....

Try 'Audi Parts Specialists' or APS for short, they supply OEM spares.
This is the Exeter number but theyre all over the UK - 01392829260

Good luck!


----------



## Typhhon

Methinks thats TPS as in Trade Parts 

http://www.thetradepartsspecialists.co.uk/

APS are at

http://www.autops.co.uk/

Wish you luck as I think they are only ever sold in sets.... :?


----------



## V6RUL

Jen-TT said:


> Hi Guys and Girls,
> 
> Right straight to the point. My V6 is in the garage and it needs one new Conrod (connecting rod) now Audi only sell a complete set at the cost of.... £435 [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Does anyone have one or know where i can get one?
> 
> (V6 modders im hoping you can help me out here)
> 
> Cheers


PM'd
Steve


----------



## antcole

Typhhon said:


> Methinks thats TPS as in Trade Parts
> 
> http://www.thetradepartsspecialists.co.uk/
> 
> APS are at
> 
> http://www.autops.co.uk/
> 
> Wish you luck as I think they are only ever sold in sets.... :?


Youre spot on mate.... oops.... 

You could be right about the sets too.....


----------



## V6RUL

RICHJWALL said:


> Hi Steve, count me in on the V6 list. Richard


Hi Rich, sorry for the delay in responding.
It would be nice to see some pics and the colour and year of ya mota mate, then i can put you on the front list.
Steve


----------



## pidge

You can add me to the list now steve as the car is pretty much done 

Avus silver with black leather, DSG on 40k.

Mods done (in around 3 weeks...):

Fk highsports, one adjuster ring left on the rear, fronts wound down to suit.
Eibach camber/castor front top mounts.
Kmac eccentric rear toe/camber bushes.
Front 20mm H&R spacers, rear 25mm fk b+ centric spacers
Rotiform/lambo style wheels 18x8.5 et35 with 225/40 Michelin PS.
JBS Decat mated to milltek resonated cat back.
Blue haldex controller.
Dieselgeek mk1 TT panzer plate.
25mm euro image tuning engine mount spacers.
Bmc cda (the carbonio didn't work out...)
Custom wrinkle painted front badge/headlight inserts/filler cap.
Lhd all red rear pass light.

Left to do:

Revo stage 2 DSG software
Custom ecu remap
Alignment
Enjoy it!


----------



## edwar02

3.2 manual roaster 2005 light silver, blue hood, blue interior BBS wheels, BOSE


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Edward, ive added you to the front list which is becoming quite a band of merry men.

For anyone who has missed my latest installment to my build thread i have decided to free up the noise of the V6 for that odd occassion when i can let her rip..
This was waiting for me when i got home from being offshore..
















She will work something like this but obviously the burble would be a V6 one..





Not sure if it will be on for GTi but it will be on at some point.
I wont be letting it open without running an additional extension pipe to either give a side exit or rear exit as running rich will give the odd flame issue.
Steve


----------



## antcole

Looks bloody good mate, a bit like a 'Rigsaver' but obviously the complete opposite!

Turn some heads with that little gadget!


----------



## V6RUL

antcole said:


> Looks bloody good mate, a bit like a 'Rigsaver' but obviously the complete opposite!
> 
> Turn some heads with that little gadget!


Its all a bit of fun and hopefully scare the crap out of some bystanders.
Steve


----------



## antcole

stevecollier said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks bloody good mate, a bit like a 'Rigsaver' but obviously the complete opposite!
> 
> Turn some heads with that little gadget!
> 
> 
> 
> Its all a bit of fun and hopefully scare the crap out of some bystanders.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Indeed you will!! :lol: 
Check the small print.... does it say - "Caution, may induce an involuntary bowel movement..."


----------



## V6RUL

antcole said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antcole said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks bloody good mate, a bit like a 'Rigsaver' but obviously the complete opposite!
> 
> Turn some heads with that little gadget!
> 
> 
> 
> Its all a bit of fun and hopefully scare the crap out of some bystanders.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed you will!! :lol:
> Check the small print.... does it say - "Caution, may induce an involuntary bowel movement..."
Click to expand...

If it doesnt, i will have to turn the volume up more.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

One of the features of having the DSG is that it can be modified via a software change.
My TT Auto mode upshift and down shift points have been upped to keep the engine closer to the torque band.
This video shows Auto upshifts changed from 1300rpm to 2000rpm.
Down shifts are now at 1650rpm instead of 1000rpm and are not shown in this video.

I have added this video to the front page so it doesn't get lost.





Steve


----------



## antcole

stevecollier said:


> One of the features of having the DSG is that it can be modified via a software change.
> My TT Auto mode upshift and down shift points have been upped to keep the engine closer to the torque band.
> This video shows Auto upshifts changed from 1300rpm to 2000rpm.
> Down shifts are now at 1650rpm instead of 1000rpm and are not shown in this video.
> 
> I have added this video to the front page so it doesn't get lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


...and anti-gravity too...

So who does the software tweeks on the DSG?
My DSG upshifts way to quickly in D and as a consequence i tend to use manual mode for town driving.


----------



## V6RUL

antcole said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the features of having the DSG is that it can be modified via a software change.
> My TT Auto mode upshift and down shift points have been upped to keep the engine closer to the torque band.
> This video shows Auto upshifts changed from 1300rpm to 2000rpm.
> Down shifts are now at 1650rpm instead of 1000rpm and are not shown in this video.
> 
> I have added this video to the front page so it doesn't get lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> ...and anti-gravity too...
> 
> So who does the software tweeks on the DSG?
> My DSG upshifts way to quickly in D and as a consequence i tend to use manual mode for town driving.
Click to expand...

The indie i use Autograph Cars have done the DSG tweaks on the TT but i think there are others out there.
I just tell them what i want and they try to accomodate me.
Over the coming months i will be posting up the various options that have been tweaked on the box but the upshift and downshift is a good one to tweak. Im now driving through town at 30 in 4th gear as opposed to 6th and i can use the paddles to go up the gears if i want to hit 5th or 6th but 4th leaves me in the "ready to go mode"
Steve


----------



## amcamc

Just got my 1st TT
2004 - 3.2 V6 DSG in Black pearl with silver nappa leather

I absolutely love it !


----------



## AN20NYW

amcamc said:


> Just got my 1st TT
> 2004 - 3.2 V6 DSG in Black pearl with silver nappa leather
> 
> I absolutely love it !


I know how you feel got the same  congrats


----------



## V6RUL

Hi chaps..ive added you to the front list and it looks like the list has twins, with both same spec.
You know pics are a must so get cleaning and lets see your babies.
Steve


----------



## Big Tav

Russ 182 said:


> Just been reading through and they are doing VVT remap & DSG stage one map for £550 inc vat for R32 owners. Ive asked the question if they will extend this offer to a TT owner. If they will then imo it offers very good value for money and will hopefully cure some of the DSG's slightly annoying habbits


What are the annoying habits of the DSG? What should I be looking out for?


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Tav,
Read the V6 guide in my signature thread.
DSG is fantastic and should be seamless changes.
Read the car manual and a decent test drive is a must.
Manual V6 is rare but bullit proof.
Steve


----------



## Big Tav

I'm in that thread! Lol!

I read a lot of the posts when I first joined but didn't pay that much attention to anything on the DSG as I was always going for manual.

Why is the DSG over double the price to tax than the manual V6? Are the emissions really that different?


----------



## V6RUL

Big Tav said:


> I'm in that thread! Lol!
> 
> I read a lot of the posts when I first joined but didn't pay that much attention to anything on the DSG as I was always going for manual.
> 
> Why is the DSG over double the price to tax than the manual V6? Are the emissions really that different?


The DSG is half the price to tax!! it deemed that the DSG produces less emissions.
Have you driven a DSG yet?
Steve


----------



## RICHJWALL

Hi all.
Can you add me to the V6 list. 

Joined in at Standford Hall and cant wait to be on the TTOC stand at GTI next week 

I bought the Mk 1 3.2 man as I love to down blip when changing gear (Comes from my track day days)
As for TAX all mk 1's are the same manuals and DSG but in the mark 2's the DSG is I think 2-3 grams less on emissions and just sneeks into the lower tax braket. The manuals how ever are 1-2 grams into the one above so are double the price. 
I looked at a Mrk 2 but could no justify the extra cash.


----------



## V6RUL

RICHJWALL said:


> Hi all.
> Can you add me to the V6 list.
> 
> Joined in at Standford Hall and cant wait to be on the TTOC stand at GTI next week
> 
> I bought the Mk 1 3.2 man as I love to down blip when changing gear (Comes from my track day days)
> As for TAX all mk 1's are the same manuals and DSG but in the mark 2's the DSG is I think 2-3 grams less on emissions and just sneeks into the lower tax braket. The manuals how ever are 1-2 grams into the one above so are double the price.
> I looked at a Mrk 2 but could no justify the extra cash.


Rich, i will put you on if you spill on the colour and leather colour and of course pics would deffo seal the deal.
Steve


----------



## Big Tav

V6RUL said:


> Big Tav said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in that thread! Lol!
> 
> I read a lot of the posts when I first joined but didn't pay that much attention to anything on the DSG as I was always going for manual.
> 
> Why is the DSG over double the price to tax than the manual V6? Are the emissions really that different?
> 
> 
> 
> The DSG is half the price to tax!! it deemed that the DSG produces less emissions.
> Have you driven a DSG yet?
> Steve
Click to expand...

Only for about 20 mins in moderate traffic in Sydney in a Mk V GTI about 2 years ago.

As for the emissions it must be right on the border for one to be just above and one just below! Starting to make the DSG sem better! Does it blip on the downshift?

Also does the DSG have actual paddles or just buttons on the back of the wheel. Any pics?


----------



## Big Tav

Just saw a pic of the DSG and it has paddles! Cool! much better than just having buttons on the back of the wheel.


----------



## V6RUL

Big Tav said:


> Just saw a pic of the DSG and it has paddles! Cool! much better than just having buttons on the back of the wheel.


And yes it does blip on downshifts.
The Audi DSG is a lot more refined than BMW or Porsche can offer.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Big Tav said:


> Russ 182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been reading through and they are doing VVT remap & DSG stage one map for £550 inc vat for R32 owners. Ive asked the question if they will extend this offer to a TT owner. If they will then imo it offers very good value for money and will hopefully cure some of the DSG's slightly annoying habbits
> 
> 
> 
> What are the annoying habits of the DSG? What should I be looking out for?
Click to expand...

Hi,

Just seen this post. It doesnt really have annoying habbits as such. More things id like changing. Eg when in manual the car will still auto upshift where as id like to be able to bounce of the limiter if i like...not that i generally would i just like the car to do as i tell it not what it decides. Would also like the more aggresive launch control that a dsg map offers


----------



## V6RUL

The DSG maps can be tweaked to include no manual upshifts and redline to 7400.
Auto upshifts and downshifts have been increased on mine if you've seen the vid, this makes for a more involved experience.
Steve


----------



## Big Tav

V6RUL said:


> The DSG maps can be tweaked to include no manual upshifts and redline to 7400.
> Auto upshifts and downshifts have been increased on mine if you've seen the bid, this makes for a more involved experience.
> Steve


Hi Steve, can you expand on that a bit? You can have it so it will bounce of the rev limiter and stay in gear in manual mode no mater what like a manual?

When you say you have increased the auto shifts what do you mean?


----------



## Big Tav

A question on fuel consumption on a V6. I know it uses more than the turbo and has about 250hp. It doesn't drink like an M3 though does it? Both 3.2 6's and but one puts out another 100hp. How much is the real world difference over 100 miles from a 1.8t<V6<M3 Would it be a lot?


----------



## V6RUL

The DSG can be mapped to bounce off the limiter when in manual mode.

My modified shift points can be seen on page 1 of this post.
There is some useful info on page 1.

Fuel economy is approx the same between the 1.8 and V6
20s when giving it some to mid 30s being frugal.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Id agree with steve on mpg. i saw 36mpg the other week on a run out as calculated average. 3.2s are no where near as bad as the 1.8 owners like to make you believe.

Arent m3s lucky to see 20mpg? Normally more like 15-17?


----------



## RICHJWALL

V6RUL said:


> RICHJWALL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> Can you add me to the V6 list.
> 
> Joined in at Standford Hall and cant wait to be on the TTOC stand at GTI next week
> 
> I bought the Mk 1 3.2 man as I love to down blip when changing gear (Comes from my track day days)
> As for TAX all mk 1's are the same manuals and DSG but in the mark 2's the DSG is I think 2-3 grams less on emissions and just sneeks into the lower tax braket. The manuals how ever are 1-2 grams into the one above so are double the price.
> I looked at a Mrk 2 but could no justify the extra cash.
> 
> 
> 
> Rich, i will put you on if you spill on the colour and leather colour and of course pics would deffo seal the deal.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve,

The colour is pale blue (BigSid did tell me the Audi colour name, but I have forgotten  ).
The leather is also blue. In addition, it has a matching blue leather centre arm rest and of course the "big knob" gear stick!
I will be at the GTI Internationals on the TTOC stand, so please come and say hello. 

Not sure how to add a picture, still working on that one. :?

Rich.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Rich..your in..

Open a photobucket account and upload pics to that..then go to "share" and copy and paste the "img" into a post on here.
Steve


----------



## ttjay

anyone interested in this V6 Polished Rocker Cover


----------



## V6RUL

ttjay said:


> anyone interested in this V6 Polished Rocker Cover


OMG, get behind thee satan...how much ?
Is the red chipped off at all as the pics seem to show that.
Steve


----------



## RICHJWALL

Russ 182 said:


> Id agree with steve on mpg. i saw 36mpg the other week on a run out as calculated average. 3.2s are no where near as bad as the 1.8 owners like to make you believe.
> 
> Arent m3s lucky to see 20mpg? Normally more like 15-17?


I also agree on the MPG issue. I use my V6 for the daily to and from work drive, of 9 miles each way and in 10 weeks I have averaged 29 mpg. This includes taking out for a spin, every one who even mentions the word Audi. 

I looked for a 1.8 for months and only tested a 3.2 to rule it out. One drive and an exhaust note was enought to change my mind.

As for the M3, we would all love one but, if you can afford the car you should be able to afford to run it.

Just as a note a friend of mine has just picked up a brand new 370Z and that only does 14 mpg, and he's admitted my V6 sounds better than his. :wink:

Rich


----------



## TexasTT

You can now add me also


----------



## V6RUL

TexasTT said:


> You can now add me also


Yo Tex..where everything is bigger..you cant get away without passing on the spec of the TT for the list ie colour and interior.
Steve


----------



## Big Tav

RICHJWALL said:


> Russ 182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Id agree with steve on mpg. i saw 36mpg the other week on a run out as calculated average. 3.2s are no where near as bad as the 1.8 owners like to make you believe.
> 
> Arent m3s lucky to see 20mpg? Normally more like 15-17?
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree on the MPG issue. I use my V6 for the daily to and from work drive, of 9 miles each way and in 10 weeks I have averaged 29 mpg. This includes taking out for a spin, every one who even mentions the word Audi.
> 
> I looked for a 1.8 for months and only tested a 3.2 to rule it out. One drive and an exhaust note was enought to change my mind.
> 
> As for the M3, we would all love one but, if you can afford the car you should be able to afford to run it.
> 
> Just as a note a friend of mine has just picked up a brand new 370Z and that only does 14 mpg, and he's admitted my V6 sounds better than his. :wink:
> 
> Rich
Click to expand...

I thought this would be the case. It really sounds like the V6 is a good solid performer without the massive bills you can get with big engined cars. My 350Z used to like a drink and I was hoping the Audi will be a lot cheaper to run. I am really starting to warn to the idea of a V6 with DSG now with a Miltek of course! Just have to rule out the Sport first.


----------



## TexasTT

V6RUL said:


> TexasTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can now add me also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Tex..where everything is bigger..you cant get away without passing on the spec of the TT for the list ie colour and interior.
> Steve
Click to expand...

opps

Dolomite Grey
Black Interior


----------



## AN20NYW

A few pics for everyone (hope they come out ok)


----------



## antcole

AN20NYW said:


> A few pics for everyone (hope they come out ok)


Very nice mate!
Love the pics


----------



## V6RUL

Something about black and white that makes the TT look really classy.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Something about black and white that makes the TT look really classy.
> Steve


+1


----------



## V6RUL

I have added Antcoles flapper mod to the front page including the exhaust sound off between my V6 with full Milltek non res and Les with a Blueflame turbo back system..

Flapper mod..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=218377

Exhaust off..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=197152&start=30
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Added ya to the front list Tex..sorry for the delay.
Steve


----------



## TexasTT

V6RUL said:


> Added ya to the front list Tex..sorry for the delay.
> Steve


no worries... its also an 04 if that matters

...and im originally from Germany, just live in Texas. Just wanted to share


----------



## V6RUL

TexasTT said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added ya to the front list Tex..sorry for the delay.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> no worries... its also an 04 if that matters
> 
> ...and im originally from Germany, just live in Texas. Just wanted to share
Click to expand...

Updated ya partner [ in the voice of JW ]


----------



## Marty

With reference to a conversation I had here:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=218993

What are the recommended choices for me?

I want:

1. Lowering by at least 20mm, but no more than 40mm or I'll take the sump out lol
2. Improved comfort to the ride
3. Improved handling

I am/was saving up for the top Bilsteins (PSS9) but if I don't need to spend quite so many £££s that would be very nice. For example, petesky recommended the Apex springs route, and at £100 for a set I'd probably do it tomorrow and get something else (remap perhaps) with the money I've saved up.

Any experience would be gratefully received


----------



## V6RUL

Marty said:


> With reference to a conversation I had here:
> 
> http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic ... 2&t=218993
> 
> What are the recommended choices for me?
> 
> I want:
> 
> 1. Lowering by at least 20mm, but no more than 40mm or I'll take the sump out lol
> 2. Improved comfort to the ride
> 3. Improved handling
> 
> I am/was saving up for the top Bilsteins (PSS9) but if I don't need to spend quite so many £££s that would be very nice. For example, petesky recommended the Apex springs route, and at £100 for a set I'd probably do it tomorrow and get something else (remap perhaps) with the money I've saved up.
> 
> Any experience would be gratefully received


I don't think you can achieve 2 by going for 1 & 3.
1 & 3 will stiffen the ride and make it a little more firm.
Go for an uprated ARB, either 19,22 or 25 mm to improve 3..
Personally i wouldn't use lowering springs by themselves as this will upset the balance of the shocks.
Coilies are best but you dont have to buy gold plated ones like billies, but they are the best, but costly. Ive got Eibach on which are 20% cheaper. H&R and KW have a good name.
Steve


----------



## [email protected]

afternoon all,

i just got myself a milltek off eBay. very nice and everything.

but it was meant to be a non-resonated version - but this exhaust has a silencer in the mid pipe..

i know quite a few of you have them - can anyone confirm if a non-res is just a straight pipe from back box to cat and the res has a silencer in the pipe..

many thanks

[email protected]


----------



## V6RUL

[email protected] said:


> afternoon all,
> 
> i just got myself a milltek off eBay. very nice and everything.
> 
> but it was meant to be a non-resonated version - but this exhaust has a silencer in the mid pipe..
> 
> i know quite a few of you have them - can anyone confirm if a non-res is just a straight pipe from back box to cat and the res has a silencer in the pipe..
> 
> many thanks
> 
> [email protected]


This is the full Milltek with resonated section in the centre..non res has the centre box removed and a straight through introduced..








Steve


----------



## [email protected]

many thanks for the info steve.. yep - that's like mine in the picture..

guy i got it off genuinely thought it was non-res..

i didnt want the quiet one though... bugger...

i think i'll fit it anyway - and keep my eyes out for a straight pipe.. or get my hacksaw out...

thanks
again
[email protected]


----------



## V6RUL

[email protected] said:


> many thanks for the info steve.. yep - that's like mine in the picture..
> 
> guy i got it off genuinely thought it was non-res..
> 
> i didnt want the quiet one though... bugger...
> 
> i think i'll fit it anyway - and keep my eyes out for a straight pipe.. or get my hacksaw out...
> 
> thanks
> again
> [email protected]


Custom exhaust shop should be able to supply and fit for about £50.
Non-res is a little dronny at 2.5k
Steve


----------



## ScoopTT

So how do I get added to the list of V6'ers then?

Red Mk1 2004 3.2 V6


----------



## markwartd

Can I get added as well.

2004 3.2 V6 DSG Coupe - Avus Silver with Red Nappa Leather Control Pack Interior.

Regards
Daniel


----------



## Marty

Steve (V6RUL) will be along shortly to do the honors


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome Scoop and Mark, ive added you to the front list and would just like to say, dont let them 1.8ers try and bully you.
Pics and views on your V6ers are always welcome..
Enjoy the forum.
Steve


----------



## RICHJWALL

Hi all.

Just a test to see if this comes out. Lets hope. :?


----------



## jakedesign

04 3.2 Coupe in Atlanta, GA
Black on Vanilla 101,000 miles so far.
Running strong but just in for major service with engine coolant sensor ( running rich and cold start issues), DSG gasket and rear diff leaks fixed. I'll post a detail of parts replaced once I get it back. Parts are on order from New Jersey...


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Jake, your on the list mate.
Just pics required now..  
Steve


----------



## verecocha

I can't seem to find a V6 buyers guide using the borked forum search button! Could somebody point one out? My 225 TT was wrote off around 2 weeks ago and I've just found an 03 V6 DSG with 71,000 on the clock. Just wanna know what I should be looking out for.


----------



## PeTTe-N

verecocha said:


> I can't seem to find a V6 buyers guide using the borked forum search button! Could somebody point one out? My 225 TT was wrote off around 2 weeks ago and I've just found an 03 V6 DSG with 71,000 on the clock. Just wanna know what I should be looking out for.


Page 1 of this thread, the 1st post by Steve Collier contains a link to the buyers guide.


----------



## V6RUL

verecocha said:


> I can't seem to find a V6 buyers guide using the borked forum search button! Could somebody point one out? My 225 TT was wrote off around 2 weeks ago and I've just found an 03 V6 DSG with 71,000 on the clock. Just wanna know what I should be looking out for.


Hi there, try looking on page 1 of this post.
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix

Ever noticed how turbo owners post up "petrol is so expensive" and "how many mpg do you get" threads yet I haven't seen one V6 owner post a thread about fuel!


----------



## jamman

sixdoublesix said:


> Ever noticed how turbo owners post up "petrol is so expensive" and "how many mpg do you get" threads yet I haven't seen one V6 owner post a thread about fuel!


That's because we are all tight mofos and V6 owners are all way too cool to start crying and moaning about anything as unimportant as money :wink:


----------



## sixdoublesix

jamman said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever noticed how turbo owners post up "petrol is so expensive" and "how many mpg do you get" threads yet I haven't seen one V6 owner post a thread about fuel!
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we are all tight mofos and V6 owners are all way too cool to start crying and moaning about anything as unimportant as money :wink:
Click to expand...

Lol get off our thread!!!!


----------



## jamman

sixdoublesix said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever noticed how turbo owners post up "petrol is so expensive" and "how many mpg do you get" threads yet I haven't seen one V6 owner post a thread about fuel!
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we are all tight mofos and V6 owners are all way too cool to start crying and moaning about anything as unimportant as money :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol get off our thread!!!!
Click to expand...

OK sorry only came on becuase I saw you were here (that's a compliment I THINK)


----------



## Tritium

Personally I went from a V8 at 18mpg max to the V6 and 30 up mpg and cried ...with joy!


----------



## jeffb

1st post, just joining the TT V6 club, bought an 04 manual in dark blue, picking it up on Tuesday if all goes to plan.

Will try and post some pics once I've got it.

Got to drive it home from Leicester to Middlesbrough, should be fun.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## V6RUL

jeffb said:


> 1st post, just joining the TT V6 club, bought an 04 manual in dark blue, picking it up on Tuesday if all goes to plan.
> 
> Will try and post some pics once I've got it.
> 
> Got to drive it home from Leicester to Middlesbrough, should be fun.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff


Hi Jeff, well done on the mota.
I'll get you on the list when you get it home mate.. :roll: let us know when.
Pics are a must, so we can see the type of blue as some are faster than others.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## antcole

sixdoublesix said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever noticed how turbo owners post up "petrol is so expensive" and "how many mpg do you get" threads yet I haven't seen one V6 owner post a thread about fuel!
> 
> 
> 
> That's because we are all tight mofos and V6 owners are all way too cool to start crying and moaning about anything as unimportant as money :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol get off our thread!!!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Too cool for fuel....


----------



## OeTT

nice little cheap exclusive V6 mod

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=260337251955

stylish it isn't, but I've got mine on the little rear window that comes up with the roof down! Makes me smile


----------



## V6RUL

OeTT said:


> nice little cheap exclusive V6 mod
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=260337251955
> 
> stylish it isn't, but I've got mine on the little rear window that comes up with the roof down! Makes me smile


Im quite partial to this one..
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2x-GT35-inside-st ... 3cb6947616

I agree it is a little fun cheapie to do..  
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Good evening fellow V6 gods,

Wondering if someone could shed on light on a small problem ive spotted with my tiTTy.

Ive noticed the "little thing" in the picture below keeps popping off. Now im pretty sure its something to do with the VVT. Its popping off every time i put it back on and use the full rev range. The only time ive taken it off intentionally was to replace the coolant sensor. Im wondering if someone would be able to check and see if theirs looks the same as the bottom picture when its clipped on. If not would you mind taking a picture and uploading it for me please? Im wondering if ive not put it all back together correctly after swapping the coolant sensor.

Thanks alot

Russ


----------



## Russ 182

Just realised how dirty my engine bay looks there. I only cleaned it a few weeks back lol


----------



## V6RUL

You need to put up a third pic so we can see it better.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Interesting replace from the lord of the V6 there. :lol:

Think your looking at the wrong part of the picture though  Its the white ball clip that keeps popping. off. Ive just added a third picture to clarify the part i mean 

As for making her a cuppa...why have a dog and bark yourself?


----------



## V6RUL

Ok..now youve got the money shot picture...
Its a vac operated lever that changes the air intake plenum from being a short tract to a long tract as the revs are applied.
It does need to be working for the correct operation of da mota.

I dont have this fitted either.. 

Tell her you luv her den..that will scare the crap out of her.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Nice ninja edit there Samurai Steve  Knew i should have quoted your unedited reply for all to see lol.

Any idea whats causing it to pop off? You can literally push it on accelerate hard through first, stop and its popped off again. The car seems sluggish below 3k but fine at the top of the rev range if that sounds along the right lines?

Sod off telling her i luv her. Don't want her thinking i care.


----------



## V6RUL

All i can say is that it may be worn.
Until somebody can post a similar pic up we cant see the difference.
Maybe a soldering iron against the white pip to spread it a little may create a better end seal but be aware i think it is meant to be free in the joint.

Well at least sit next to her, rather than in the other chair..
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Managed to find some pictures on the modifiedtt forum

http://modifiedtt.com/index.php?option= ... Itemid=275

Wondering if in the shaft which the white ball clips onto is sitting in the wrong position. eg the white ball on mine looks further away to the raised plastic than it does on the modifiedtt forum.










Do i really have to go sit next to her? Im trying to train her to stay in her rightful place. The kitchen and the bedroom.


----------



## antcole

Russ 182 said:


> Managed to find some pictures on the modifiedtt forum
> 
> http://modifiedtt.com/index.php?option= ... Itemid=275
> 
> Wondering if in the shaft which the white ball clips onto is sitting in the wrong position. eg the white ball on mine looks further away to the raised plastic than it does on the modifiedtt forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i really have to go sit next to her? Im trying to train her to stay in her rightful place. The kitchen and the bedroom.


Is it the whole white plastic arm that is coming off the shaft or does the black plastic linkage pop off the white bit... ?

Does the shaft of the change over valve turn freely? If its binding inside the manifold, it could be too stiff to operate... that actuator has a big surface area and is quite powerful.

Check that when its in position, its sitting in line and totally relaxed....


----------



## Russ 182

The white ball pops off the shaft coming out of the manifold.

The white ball has never popped of the actuator itself. So the shaft that pops out from the manifold should turn freely?


----------



## antcole

Heres a pic from the self study guide showing the fanimold etc -


----------



## antcole

Russ 182 said:


> The white ball pops off the shaft coming out of the manifold.
> 
> The white ball has never popped of the actuator itself. So the shaft that pops out from the manifold should turn freely?


Yes, it should be really easy to turn, plus there should be a 'flat' on the shaft to key the arm so that it doesnt rotate freely and can only fit one way.

Id check the shaft is smooth to turn and then dab a couple of dots of Loctite stud lock on the inside of the bore of the arm, a little vaseline where the shaft runs in the manifold and push the blighter back on.
Let it set, 10 mins or so.

The vaseline is there to stop the loctite going into the bearing of the shaft and seizing it solid.

**the shaft wont do 360 degrees btw, something like 30 degrees of movement but shuold be easily moved.
Plus if it has come loose, use a little brake cleaner to de grease the bits before applying the loctite.
Also lightly roughen the metal shaft with emery to give the loctite something to key to.


----------



## Russ 182

Cheers ant. ill have a little play after work tomorrow and report back my findings. fingers crossed its a simple fix


----------



## antcole

Russ 182 said:


> Cheers ant. ill have a little play after work tomorrow and report back my findings. fingers crossed its a simple fix


It looks to me that its just come loose on the shaft, it should be a snug fit or even bonded on.

Hopefully thats the problem.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Russ 182

Just been out and had a very quick play and the shaft that comes from the manifold isnt turning freely like id hope. Infact even a gentle twist with pliers isnt doing the job. I didn't want to try too hard and snap anything so left it at that for this morning.

When i get back from work later ill undo the 2 screws that hold the cover onto the side of the engine and see if the shaft twists anymore freely with that off. Ill keep you all updated.

Thanks for the advise so far


----------



## Russ 182

Only just got in from work : ( So haven't had time to investigate further tonight. Fingers crossed i wont be doing another 14 hour day tomorrow lol


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> Only just got in from work : ( So haven't had time to investigate further tonight. Fingers crossed i wont be doing another 14 hour day tomorrow lol


Get your feet up and thank the Lord you dont work offshore doing commissioning.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

I could tolerate it for offshore rates of pay but i feel a mug doing it on the wage im getting lol. We were hoping to be commissioning to be fair  commissioning a fire alarm on a listed building but weve found what feels like several hundred cable faults. Good times lol


----------



## antcole

Haha... were all commissioning something.... Ive just commissioned a new RO plant here, best and cleanest job ive done in Sudan in 6yrs!

Russ, just remember that shaft doesnt do 360 degrees, it stops against the ports inside but you sould have effortless movement for the little bit it does move by.

Good luck sortin it mate.


----------



## Russ 182

^ There was no movement at all. Luckily for me if its not something i can sort myself i have 2 options. A friend who is an Audi mechanic or Midlands VW down the road.


----------



## antcole

Ah well, theres your prob then.
Might be just tight in the two bushes at either end, taking off the ends will shed more light.

Happy days.


----------



## Russ 182

Good news. Popped the 2 screws out that hold the plastic cover on at the end...reminds me i need to get hold of a nice new black torx screw. That silver wood screw drives me batty down there...it was a needs must job as i lost the old torx screw in the abyss when replacing the coolant sensor.

Anyway back on track. Popped the cover off and still it would not rotate by hand so i very gently twisted using pliers for a little more leverage which freed it all up and the shaft could now be twisted by hand (a full 360 degrees). Popped the plastic cover back on and it now rotates 30 degrees or so as you guys said. Had a little drive up the road car is much more pleasant to drive at low speed. No hesitation when pulling off from a standstill and revs pick up much better below 2-3k. Car feels smoother and faster especially from a standing start. Always felt before like i was riding the clutch although thats not possible in dsg as we all know. Had a look after my drive and the ball is still well and truly still on and has not popped off.  Very good news indeed.


----------



## V6RUL

Well done that man.
Can you do a write up and pics of what you did and we can put it on the front page.
A vid of the unit operating would be fantastic as peeps can compare it to yours now its working as there seems to be a few peeps who go on about hesitstion and smoothness [ lack of it ].. what ye think.

As for clutch..it can be slipped/riden, but only by me, standard/mild tune should not be an issue at all.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Course i can. Im going to be a bit pushed for time tomorrow as im going away for a long weekend on friday but when im back early next week ill get something together. May not be a common problem but it could be some use somewhere along the line.

I would definitely recommend people who are having issues with smoothness check out that the ball is on the end of the shaft popping out from the manifold.

Ive replaced so many parts trying to sort the issue out, it was particularly noticeable at cold start. I replaced coolant senor, spark plugs, audi replaced coil packs hehe, throttle body reset using vagcom and finally i got a new maf while euro car parts had 30% off.

Thanks for the help, advice and pointers guys!


----------



## antcole

Russ 182 said:


> Course i can. Im going to be a bit pushed for time tomorrow as im going away for a long weekend on friday but when im back early next week ill get something together. May not be a common problem but it could be some use somewhere along the line.
> 
> I would definitely recommend people who are having issues with smoothness check out that the ball is on the end of the shaft popping out from the manifold.
> 
> Ive replaced so many parts trying to sort the issue out, it was particularly noticeable at cold start. I replaced coolant senor, spark plugs, audi replaced coil packs hehe, and finally i got a new maf while euro car parts had 30% off.
> 
> Thanks for the help, advice and pointers guys!


Thats a proper result Russ, good work!
Just a bit stuck in the spindle bushes by the sounds of your write up.

Happy days.


----------



## Russ 182

Id agree with that 100%. The cars been hesitant when cold for a while, i have made a few posts previously and got told to check the usual coils, maf etc with no luck.

Im guessing what happened was the spindle has been getting tighter and tighter in the bushes which has meant the solenoid hasn't been able to rotate the flaps in the engine as quickly the engine is expecting them to open up. (its been applying pressure until the shaft would eventually turn and open the flaps). Eventually the shaft has seized so much that the solenoid hasn't had enough power to move them and as a result the white ball has popped off the spindle under the pressure.

Thats my theory anyway. So maybe a solution for someone whos having trouble with hesitation should remove the solenoid and rotate the spindle by hand backward and forward until it frees up enough that there is no resistance. Like i say ill do little how-to next week with a few pictures and videos. Hopefully someone who has cold start hesitation or hesitation in general will give it ago and report back with their findings. See if we can find a solution to an as yet difficult to fix problem


----------



## jamiemacp

Hi all,
Been a long time lurker on this forum and have often found useful tips etc on my car a 2004 V6 (100k) in Silver.
However I have what I think is a problem with it and despite doing numerous searches on here with all sorts of keywords I can find nothing similar so am hoping someone can put me out of my misery by asking direct.
The car drives fine with only a slight delay sometimes when accelerating at junstions/roundabouts etc, however once it is warmed up and only noticable when stationary, but the car will without warning make a high-pitched "whining" sound (a yawn describes it well) that can be felt through the pedals The noise last just a few seconds, but once passed, the car will idle erratically which again can be felt through the pedals and seen on rev counter.. Once you start moving again, then it drives fine, but would still be noticable if you came to a stop on same journey.
It does not always do it, but I think it is becoming more commonplace. Performance etc is not affected at all.

Does anybody have any idea what is causing this? Is it a sign of worse to come?

Any help/advice would be very appreciated.

Cheers
jamie


----------



## V6RUL

jamiemacp said:


> Hi all,
> Been a long time lurker on this forum and have often found useful tips etc on my car a 2004 V6 (100k) in Silver.
> However I have what I think is a problem with it and despite doing numerous searches on here with all sorts of keywords I can find nothing similar so am hoping someone can put me out of my misery by asking direct.
> The car drives fine with only a slight delay sometimes when accelerating at junstions/roundabouts etc, however once it is warmed up and only noticable when stationary, but the car will without warning make a high-pitched "whining" sound (a yawn describes it well) that can be felt through the pedals The noise last just a few seconds, but once passed, the car will idle erratically which again can be felt through the pedals and seen on rev counter.. Once you start moving again, then it drives fine, but would still be noticable if you came to a stop on same journey.
> It does not always do it, but I think it is becoming more commonplace. Performance etc is not affected at all.
> 
> Does anybody have any idea what is causing this? Is it a sign of worse to come?
> 
> Any help/advice would be very appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> jamie


Hi Jamie and welcome you secret lurker.. 

From what you have said..which is still a little vague, i would..
1. Check your power steering fluid is topped up.
2. Disconnect the battery for 30 mins [ its in the boot ] ensuring you have the radio code to put back in afterwards.

Give that a try..when the engine is warm do a throttle body reset..
engine off but dash lights on red for 5 mins..key to off then try a restart and drive.

We can put you on the front list but we need a spec and pics of da mota as we is pic whores.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## antcole

As Steve said.

If its noticeable through the pedals, its got to be something either fairly mechanical or something attached to the body near the pedals..... i cant help but think it sounds like the sort of noise you would get from the ABS pump, but why it would run while stationary is an odd one.

Run a VAGCOM scan or get the dealer to scan it for faults.

Does it do it with the air con running?

Also.... where is the fuel pump on the 3.2 mounted?
Recently when i was underneath mine trying to silence a rattly heat shield, i noticed an electrical thing that looked like a pump of some kind mounted just above the undertray, towards the rear on the passenger side..... just wondering if it is a pump and maybe that is running intermittently causing the yawn/whine noise.

Could it be the secondary air injection pump? I know it runs intermittently when the engine idles after a run to flush a bit of oxygen through the system etc...

Mysterious one mate.


----------



## amcamc

I'm already on your list at No.127 but just thought I should post some pics.

http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5 ... 0New%20TT/

enjoying being part of the TT community


----------



## V6RUL

amcamc said:


> I'm already on your list at No.127 but just thought I should post some pics.
> 
> http://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff5 ... 0New%20TT/
> 
> enjoying being part of the TT community


Nice and tidy motor mate.
I know keeping a dark colour can be a bi.ch
Steve


----------



## jeffb

jeffb said:


> 1st post, just joining the TT V6 club, bought an 04 manual in dark blue, picking it up on Tuesday if all goes to plan.
> 
> Will try and post some pics once I've got it.
> 
> Got to drive it home from Leicester to Middlesbrough, should be fun.


Well I got the car on Tuesday, got to say I love it, smooth and quick, although a lot heavier than my Mondeo.

I've put some images in my gallery here, hopefully it will work.

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/album.php?album_id=504

Also got it booked in next week for the coilpack work.

However, I got a binder with it but can't see an obvious handbook of dashboard buttons etc. I've done an ebay search and they are not cheap, wonder if there will be one at a local scrapyard.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## V6RUL

jeffb said:


> jeffb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st post, just joining the TT V6 club, bought an 04 manual in dark blue, picking it up on Tuesday if all goes to plan.
> 
> Will try and post some pics once I've got it.
> 
> Got to drive it home from Leicester to Middlesbrough, should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got the car on Tuesday, got to say I love it, smooth and quick, although a lot heavier than my Mondeo.
> 
> I've put some images in my gallery here, hopefully it will work.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/album.php?album_id=504
> 
> Also got it booked in next week for the coilpack work.
> 
> However, I got a binder with it but can't see an obvious handbook of dashboard buttons etc. I've done an ebay search and they are not cheap, wonder if there will be one at a local scrapyard.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff
Click to expand...

Hi Jeff, ive added you to the front list.
Whats up with your buttons ? is it the five in the centre of the dash ?
Steve


----------



## Guest

Can i join your club?








]


----------



## V6RUL

Could depend on which of the 4 models youve got..if its the GT4 then we may have to run a poll on the community to see whather you are worthy, or not..
Steve


----------



## Guest

V6RUL said:


> Could depend on which of the 4 models youve got..if its the GT4 then we may have to run a poll on the community to see whather you are worthy, or not..
> Steve


It's just a GT. VQ35DE engine.

Intake, decats, Plenum spacer and remap and i'll be sitting comfortably at 300 bhp.


----------



## V6RUL

manphibian said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could depend on which of the 4 models youve got..if its the GT4 then we may have to run a poll on the community to see whather you are worthy, or not..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a GT. VQ35DE engine.
> 
> Intake, decats, Plenum spacer and remap and i'll be sitting comfortably at 300 bhp.
Click to expand...

Ahh the 276 brake base model.. :roll: 
I think you will be hovering around 300 luke, with the mods.
Maybe you could post a little feature on da mota and see what the feedback is from us/family of V6ers.. 

WE WANT CAR PORN!!!!
Steve


----------



## Guest

V6RUL said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could depend on which of the 4 models youve got..if its the GT4 then we may have to run a poll on the community to see whather you are worthy, or not..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It's just a GT. VQ35DE engine.
> 
> Intake, decats, Plenum spacer and remap and i'll be sitting comfortably at 300 bhp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh the 276 brake base model.. :roll:
> I think you will be hovering around 300 luke, with the mods.
> Maybe you could post a little feature on da mota and see what the feedback is from us/family of V6ers..
> 
> WE WANT CAR PORN!!!!
> Steve
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's all my budget would allow  Plus the tax is half the price :lol: 
yep, i think 300 is the most you can hope for without FI...

Will pop back in as things progress. I imagine the same sort of mods will get the same sorts of gains as the guys on here...

I've got a nice low-miler, so maybe eventually i might supercharge if i fall in love with it 

Pictures pending.


----------



## brnmurray

I'm already on your list at No.108 but just thought I should post some more pics.
Brian.


----------



## Russ 182

Excellent colour combo  looks like you have the same as me, denim blue and anis yellow interior (i think thats the right name).

Much prefere the v6 wheels you have to the rs4s on mine


----------



## brnmurray

Russ 182 said:


> Excellent colour combo  looks like you have the same as me, denim blue and anis yellow interior (i think thats the right name).
> 
> Much prefere the v6 wheels you have to the rs4s on mine


Hi Russ when i bought the tt they told me the colour was denim blue but i found out it was Mauritius Blue Pearlized to me it looks like denim blue.
Brian.


----------



## Charlie

jeffb said:


> jeffb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st post, just joining the TT V6 club, bought an 04 manual in dark blue, picking it up on Tuesday if all goes to plan.
> 
> Will try and post some pics once I've got it.
> 
> Got to drive it home from Leicester to Middlesbrough, should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got the car on Tuesday, got to say I love it, smooth and quick, although a lot heavier than my Mondeo.
> 
> I've put some images in my gallery here, hopefully it will work.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/album.php?album_id=504
> 
> Also got it booked in next week for the coilpack work.
> 
> However, I got a binder with it but can't see an obvious handbook of dashboard buttons etc. I've done an ebay search and they are not cheap, wonder if there will be one at a local scrapyard.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff
Click to expand...

If you need any of the 5 dash buttons I do have some in stock (not the hazard) my contact details are in my sig below if I can help.

Charlie


----------



## PeTTe-N

Charlie said:


> jeffb said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I got a binder with it but can't see an obvious handbook of dashboard buttons etc. I've done an ebay search and they are not cheap, wonder if there will be one at a local scrapyard.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any of the 5 dash buttons I do have some in stock (not the hazard) my contact details are in my sig below if I can help.
> 
> Charlie
Click to expand...

I think he's after a handbook not a dashboard button :lol: Got any of them Charlene? :-*


----------



## verecocha

Russ 182 said:


> Excellent colour combo  looks like you have the same as me, denim blue and anis yellow interior (i think thats the right name).
> 
> Much prefere the v6 wheels you have to the rs4s on mine


Russ I've got the Ronal (I think thats the official name) V6 Alloys but I'd much prefer the RS4's, if your interested in some kind of swap deal I'd lap it up.


----------



## Russ 182

verecocha said:


> Russ 182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent colour combo  looks like you have the same as me, denim blue and anis yellow interior (i think thats the right name).
> 
> Much prefere the v6 wheels you have to the rs4s on mine
> 
> 
> 
> Russ I've got the Ronal (I think thats the official name) V6 Alloys but I'd much prefer the RS4's, if your interested in some kind of swap deal I'd lap it up.
Click to expand...

Hi there,

Certainly something i could be interested in. What sort of condition are your ronals in? Ive recently had mine refurbished so theyre in near perfect condition. Where about in the uk are you mate?


----------



## verecocha

Russ 182 said:


> verecocha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ 182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent colour combo  looks like you have the same as me, denim blue and anis yellow interior (i think thats the right name).
> 
> Much prefere the v6 wheels you have to the rs4s on mine
> 
> 
> 
> Russ I've got the Ronal (I think thats the official name) V6 Alloys but I'd much prefer the RS4's, if your interested in some kind of swap deal I'd lap it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Certainly something i could be interested in. What sort of condition are your ronals in? Ive recently had mine refurbished so theyre in near perfect condition. Where about in the uk are you mate?
Click to expand...

Well if it became a possibility I'd happily get them refurbished for you.West Yorkshire,Huddersfield to be precise. Yourself?


----------



## jeffb

PeTTe-N said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffb said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I got a binder with it but can't see an obvious handbook of dashboard buttons etc. I've done an ebay search and they are not cheap, wonder if there will be one at a local scrapyard.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any of the 5 dash buttons I do have some in stock (not the hazard) my contact details are in my sig below if I can help.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he's after a handbook not a dashboard button :lol: Got any of them Charlene? :-*
Click to expand...

Hi,

Yes, as above I've not got any obvious problems with the buttons but it's the handbook that I haven't got, managed to work most things out but there's a few things like the push buttons in the speedo panel which probably reset the trip or something?

The handbooks on ebay seem to be quite expensive at £30+ unless anyone has any, i'd be willing to pay but not that much. I might see if there are any at the local scrapyard or car boot.

On another note, it had an 80k service in Jan 2010, it's only done about 7k since then is the next service due at 100k or 24 months, or just if the service light comes on? The service book looks more like 100k but it will be a while before it gets to that.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Russ 182

Im just outside of stoke-on-trent, staffordshire mate. Im on holiday at the min but when im back ill get some pictures of my wheels for you.


----------



## Russ 182

Care to cast your eyes over this little how to guys? Please feel free to let me know any suggestions you have to make it a little clearer

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=224222&p=2073422#p2073422


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> Care to cast your eyes over this little how to guys? Please feel free to let me know any suggestions you have to make it a little clearer
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=224222&p=2073422#p2073422


Seems a very good write up Russ apart from a few spelling errors..read it through..fix it up and i will add it to the V6 Community front page.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Will do mate. It was a very quick type up before heading out jobbie. Took longer than i anticipated and didnt want to loose it


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> Will do mate. It was a very quick type uo before heading out jobbie. Took longer than i anticipated and didnt want to loose it


No probs, there are only about 3 fixes to do mate.
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N

Russ 182 said:


> Care to cast your eyes over this little how to guys? Please feel free to let me know any suggestions you have to make it a little clearer
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopi ... 2#p2073422


Nice write up mate, well done. Looks nice and clear to me and a nice touch with the video. Thanks for taking the time out for all fellow V6er's


----------



## Russ 182

Ive just spent a bit of time on the guide. Hopefully ive explained it all a bit better now and have used better terminology courtesy of a pm from peter-ss. Let me know your thoughts guys.


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> Ive just spent a bit of time on the guide. Hopefully ive explained it all a bit better now and have used better terminology courtesy of a pm from peter-ss. Let me know your thoughts guys.


Your name is in lights on the front page now Russ..  
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Happy days. Its like a dream come true lol


----------



## ttjay

Excellent write up Russ,Well Done and Thanks for sharing


----------



## V6RUL

Just found a pic of my old water pump that was broken whilst being removed as there is a vane on the table.
The new pump is of a metal impellar construction and is a VW part not an Audi one, as they dont make them..








The pump was being changed out as a matter of course, just to be on the safe side.
Any V6er that thinks they are running a metal impellar is wrong, they are hard plastic stuff.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

How big of a job is it to have the pump changed Steve?

I know on the 1.8's the pumps are cambelt driven. Are the 3.2's chain driven? Aux belt or electrically driven?


----------



## ttjay

Chain on the 3.2


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> How big of a job is it to have the pump changed Steve?
> 
> I know on the 1.8's the pumps are cambelt driven. Are the 3.2's chain driven? Aux belt or electrically driven?


Water pump is aux driven.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Might be a consideration at my next service then. Will have to check if the aux belt was swapped at my last service or not. If it was it may wait a further 12months lol


----------



## V6RUL

There was nothing wrong with my water pump..just be aware that it is not metal and can be fragile.
Steve


----------



## garyv6

Hey hey Steve the beast is fixed no more mechatronic DSG failure & H+R springs on now, fitted wak box & K&N as well as a few other goodies since last I saw you so happy with where I am at.

Feeling happy I decided to get busy with some detailing coming together nicely.

Here are some pics engine bay now getting more sorted.

Hopefully see you at the next NW meet here's some pics of V6 part detailed more to do yet, thrown in couple of my Lupo as that's how we first met :roll:

Was well chuffed with my 1st efforts & also pretty done in as well. :lol:

If don't see you at the next NW meet will defo see you at Haigh Hall.

To the rest of you V6'ers hope you like the pics

IMO Bang tidy

Regards & happy V6'ing

Gary  
















http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy63/gloughran/parts/DSC02989.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy63/gloughran/parts/DSC02987.jpg


----------



## DavidM

Please add me to the list  
54 plate mk1 3.2 V6 DSG Ebony Pearlescent, black leather interior


----------



## V6RUL

DavidM said:


> Please add me to the list
> 54 plate mk1 3.2 V6 DSG Ebony Pearlescent, black leather interior


Hi David and welcome to the community.
If you have any questions or tips we can help you out with, we are here for you bud.
Nice colour and sexy wheels..but you knew that.
Ive added you to the family tree on page 1.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## stevef

Hi you guys can I be part of the v6 community and be put on the list please


----------



## Dirty Sanchez

Another V6 on the list?


----------



## Colian

hi can you add me to the list too 53 plate


----------



## fareastgq

Hello, add me 

2004 3.2 silver 123000 miles on it


----------



## V6RUL

Hi guys and welcome to the community..4 new guys over the weekend..unheard of.
Ive added you to the list guys/gals.
Some nice looking motors there and more pics required guys..we love car porn on here and a breakdown of the spec and mods on your motors would be tops.
Have you got any mods or mods planned..we need to keep ahead of the 1.8ers and set the standard of the mk1 marque as we are top of the tree you know.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Gary, your car is looking good. How much did it drop front and rear? Any ideas?


----------



## Russ 182

Just gave the car a quick wash and wax. Seemed a good excuse for a couple of pictures. Apologies for the poor photo's. It was getting dark and they're only iPhone pictures.


----------



## V6RUL

Very nice Russ, hope I can keep mine just as clean in the future.
Steve


----------



## Charlie

V6RUL said:


> Very nice Russ, hope I can keep mine just as clean in the future.
> Steve


No chance, you slacker 

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix

V6RUL said:


> There was nothing wrong with my water pump..just be aware that it is not metal and can be fragile.
> Steve


is it an engine out job?


----------



## V6RUL

sixdoublesix said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing wrong with my water pump..just be aware that it is not metal and can be fragile.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> is it an engine out job?
Click to expand...

Not for the water pump. 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

To all UK V6ers, please be advised that your lower near side vent should be open to allow air to cool the secondary air radiator located in the wing.
There are deffo peeps on here [asdaman] that need to remove the grille and remove the blanking plate from the grille [ 5 min job ]
Your engine can overheat quicker.
See pic for what the grill should look like..








The offside grill can be closed or open as there are no components that require cooling, however the inner wheel arch does have vent louvres there to allow some air to pass over the brakes and wheel.
Steve


----------



## fareastgq

i bought assembly tool t10118 to remove the wires from the coil packs and for the life of me, I can't figure out if your supposed to use end to push in, or the bend to push in. Here is the tool below, saw some guy on u tube remove them with a wine bottle cork puller, not sure i wanna do that yet... also, where the heck is the cabin filter on this car? doesn't look like it's under the hood in either corner of the firewall and under the glove box there's a foam sheet that looks like it's not supposed to be taken apart because it's held by a big plastic tie to whatever it's wrapped around... help, thanks.

http://vw.snapon.com/SpecialToolsDetail ... id=7860018


----------



## KevtoTTy

Wrong tool me thinks, I'll try and find what you need and post a link (I have used cable ties and garden string previously  )


----------



## KevtoTTy

KevtoTTy said:


> Wrong tool me thinks, I'll try and find what you need and post a link (I have used cable ties and garden string previously  )


There you go:

http://www.r32oc.com/group-buys/11029-c ... -tool.html


----------



## V6RUL

The pollen filter is under the wiper scuttle panel on the near side under the hood.
Steve


----------



## fareastgq

thanks guys, got the coil pack wires off, the tool actually worked great once i figured it out. The first tool is for taking off the ignition wires. It allows you to get into the tight spot and push the clip so it unclips really easy. You actually can use a cork screw to do the same thing. The 2nd one u guys pictured is to pull the coil off, I have that tool alrdy too. I'll work on the pollen filter tomorrow . Also, i used champion irridium plugs pregapped at factory specs. at $6.39 a pop, it's a great value for another 100k. The test drive was great, the downshift is alot smoother now, car doesn't stall (die) if you don't keep your foot on the gas going from reverse to drive (it did that before, a combination of cleeaning the throttle body, swapping out the air filter and new plugs does wonders). I still get tach bounce, so gonna check out the vaccum motor and see if that helps. Other than that the car runs like new now.



V6RUL said:


> The pollen filter is under the wiper scuttle panel on the near side under the hood.
> Steve


is that on the right or left if your standing in front of the hood looking at the car? does anyone have a link to a diy of it? I see tons for the 1.8tt and other audis, none for the 3.2


----------



## V6RUL

Looking at the front of the TT, the pollen filter is on the right hand side of the scuttle panel.
Didn't see that you were from the States.
Not sure if there is a how to anywhere.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Hi guys just a quick one, regarding the front vent that is a couple of posts up would you have to close that your self or are they all open from the factory. Cheers


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Hi guys just a quick one, regarding the front vent that is a couple of posts up would you have to close that your self or are they all open from the factory. Cheers


From factory..
The O/S is normally closed with a hole for the towing eye visible.
The N/S is normally open for the secondary rad.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Thanks for that, I didn't think it was something anyone would change, especially if it can over heat. We are just in the middle of getting the car sorted the temp gauge is not to always working, so we are just waiting for the diagnostic guy to come tomorrow and confirm its just a faulty switch.


----------



## OeTT

V6RUL said:


> bluey32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys just a quick one, regarding the front vent that is a couple of posts up would you have to close that your self or are they all open from the factory. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> From factory..
> The O/S is normally closed with a hole for the towing eye visible.
> The N/S is normally open for the secondary rad.
> Steve
Click to expand...

OK Steve mine is defo shut on both sides. How easy is the 5 min job to remove the blanking plate? I'm guessing to get air over the brake discs I might as well open up both sides while I'm at it. Do you have a muppet proof how to?

cheers

Stewart


----------



## V6RUL

Each grille has 4 clips and a locating lug holding it in.
With a bit of wiggling it will come out and once turned over
You will see the spring washers holding the blanking plate in place.
Pull the washers of with some pliers and fit the grille back on taking care that the locating lug is fitted first then clips snapped back into place.
Steve


----------



## OeTT

V6RUL said:


> Each grille has 4 clips and a locating lug holding it in.
> With a bit of wiggling it will come out and once turned over
> You will see the spring washers holding the blanking plate in place.
> Pull the washers of with some pliers and fit the grille back on taking care that the locating lug is fitted first then clips snapped back into place.
> Steve


Is this from the front or do I have to get at it from the back ?


----------



## V6RUL

OeTT said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Each grille has 4 clips and a locating lug holding it in.
> With a bit of wiggling it will come out and once turned over
> You will see the spring washers holding the blanking plate in place.
> Pull the washers of with some pliers and fit the grille back on taking care that the locating lug is fitted first then clips snapped back into place.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Is this from the front or do I have to get at it from the back ?
Click to expand...

ie put your finger in the towing eye hole and move the grille across towards the wheel.
You wont damage anything if your gentle at first then apply more pressure as required..it is easy, trust me.
Its a good opportunity to give those hard to reach places a good clean and polish.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

V6RUL said:


> Just found a pic of my old water pump that was broken whilst being removed as there is a vane on the table.
> The new pump is of a metal impellar construction and is a VW part not an Audi one, as they dont make them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pump was being changed out as a matter of course, just to be on the safe side.
> Any V6er that thinks they are running a metal impellar is wrong, they are hard plastic stuff.
> Steve


Steve

Howdy mate, howdy all to the newbies on the forum - its a long magical summer and I have been busier than a bee buzzing around the world 

Welcome new V6ers, I see many have flown on the site from afar as I can imagine.

I plan to to the change in a few years when the timing belt will be done, I would imagine on the TTs 10th birthday to be precise. Its not old aged and crippled yet. Running as smoothly as ever, underground hidden in the parking dundgeons.

Take care

WallSt

PS I am picking up Thule bike carriers x2, plus a Raleigh tandem carrier for the TT. Doing a lot of sports in my downtime when time permits. see here on this thread http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=228430


----------



## V6RUL

Nice to see our Swiss cheese friend back..
Steve


----------



## cowboybebop

It looks like im always having problems with coilpacks on my V6.

I thought it might be a good idea to get some kind of diagnostics kit.

Which is the easiest and cheapest way?

Is it just a matter of:

1 Software
2 Laptop
3 Cable
Maybe it is possible to donwload somewhere? :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

cowboybebop said:


> It looks like im always having problems with coilpacks on my V6.
> 
> I thought it might be a good idea to get some kind of diagnostics kit.
> 
> Which is the easiest and cheapest way?
> 
> Is it just a matter of:
> 
> 1 Software
> 2 Laptop
> 3 Cable
> Maybe it is possible to donwload somewhere? :roll:


Sounds about right.
Maybe you may have corroded connections at the plug which connects to the coilpack..
Steve


----------



## OeTT

Thanks for how to Steve - Grills are now open both sides. Excuse crap pic as I had to mess with contrast to show detail


----------



## Typhhon

Humm might do that on Friday......
Just picked up a VW rear light holder for the double brake mod..nice day to visit the breakers


----------



## OeTT

Don't be afraid to give it plenty of welly pulling the grilles free and then getting the blanking plates off!


----------



## V6RUL

OeTT said:


> Don't be afraid to give it plenty of welly pulling the grilles free and then getting the blanking plates off!


Maybe you could do a little write up with pics and it can be added to the front page.
We don't want our V6 brothers getting too hot under the color..
Steve


----------



## cowboybebop

> by V6RUL » Yesterday, 19:28
> 
> cowboybebop wrote:
> It looks like im always having problems with coilpacks on my V6.
> 
> I thought it might be a good idea to get some kind of diagnostics kit.
> 
> Which is the easiest and cheapest way?
> 
> Is it just a matter of:
> 
> 1 Software
> 2 Laptop
> 3 Cable
> Maybe it is possible to donwload somewhere?
> 
> Sounds about right.
> Maybe you may have corroded connections at the plug which connects to the coilpack..
> Steve


Cheers Steve
I had all new spark plugs same time as coilpacks
How many people with the V6 have had problems with coil packs on here i wonder
the AA guy told me the V6 dont usually suffer with coilpack problems


----------



## bluey32

Thanks for that Steve found it i think that does look better. What would you say would be better to go for first though remap or dsg remap. Not trying to break any land speed records any more would just like to mod enough so we enjoy the car without it losing the smoothness that the misses likes. Last thing i need is it being quicker but feeling in her words rougher. I wouldn't win that conversation


----------



## V6RUL

cowboybebop said:


> by V6RUL » Yesterday, 19:28
> 
> cowboybebop wrote:
> It looks like im always having problems with coilpacks on my V6.
> 
> I thought it might be a good idea to get some kind of diagnostics kit.
> 
> Which is the easiest and cheapest way?
> 
> Is it just a matter of:
> 
> 1 Software
> 2 Laptop
> 3 Cable
> Maybe it is possible to donwload somewhere?
> 
> Sounds about right.
> Maybe you may have corroded connections at the plug which connects to the coilpack..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Steve
> I had all new spark plugs same time as coilpacks
> How many people with the V6 have had problems with coil packs on here i wonder
> the AA guy told me the V6 dont usually suffer with coilpack problems
Click to expand...

When i first bought mine, i changed sparkplugs,coilpacks, MAF and air filter straight away as it gave a good starting point.
Audi did all the changes and when i went in for the coilpack recall, they changed 2 of the 6 as the part numbers were wrong.
No issues since, but i had the sparkplug gaps changed to 28thou.
Steve
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Thanks for that Steve found it i think that does look better. What would you say would be better to go for first though remap or dsg remap. Not trying to break any land speed records any more would just like to mod enough so we enjoy the car without it losing the smoothness that the misses likes. Last thing i need is it being quicker but feeling in her words rougher. I wouldn't win that conversation


Personally, if i could have my time again..i would..
DSG remap to improve shiftpoints and rev limiter increase.
Engine remap which will only realise 10 bhp but smoothes the power delivery from OEM.

I have done a lot more to mine as a norm aspirated TT than other peeps on here and if your after performance i can give an insight to what i would do to gain more power.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

More than most peeps full stop  , I think i will do the dsg remap first that coz like you said 10 to 20 bhp is ok but i would rather get the rest of the exhaust for that money we would notice that more. I guess as well if you up the change of revs it will feel you are going faster coz you are staying in gear longer.


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> More than most peeps full stop  , I think i will do the dsg remap first that coz like you said 10 to 20 bhp is ok but i would rather get the rest of the exhaust for that money we would notice that more. I guess as well if you up the change of revs it will feel you are going faster coz you are staying in gear longer.


Depending on where you are, i may be able to point you in the direction of a maper that may be able to give you the price of a DSG map.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

That would be good we are in manchester. Bad news though over the last week the temp gauge has been playing up, (still waiting for diagnostic guy to come) but misses went to scotland on wednesday on way up car wouldn't go past 60 was making a noise. she pulled over gave it a break after that seemed to drive fine. Now though fuel gauge is off and also on the way up the revs were bouncing between 2.5 to 3k revs when at 80 but not making any noise. She has said revs seems fine now but not been been near 70 again.


----------



## V6RUL

You nee to get it on a VAGCOM type diagnosis asap.
Awesome GTi are in Irlam and Autograph Cars are in Burnley.
Sounds like it could be MAF, coilpacks or dashpod.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

We have it booked in this monday, The maf (bosch) is less than a year old, and the coilpacks and plugs were checked a couple of months ago. There is some one on ebay that fixes them for 165 with a 2 year warranty , they have 100% pos feedback from over 2000 people, unless some one can recommend someone else looks like it might be going there


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> We have it booked in this monday, The maf (bosch) is less than a year old, and the coilpacks and plugs were checked a couple of months ago. There is some one on ebay that fixes them for 165 with a 2 year warranty , they have 100% pos feedback from over 2000 people, unless some one can recommend someone else looks like it might be going there


think you mean ecutesting.com maybe..ive had both my mechatronic checked there and dashpod repaired by them.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Yes thats them, so they are good then. Last thing i need is for it to need a new one. Its been one thing after another over the last couple of months. Done all the services it needs plus two new rear springs and rear drop links and new rear pads and carrier coz the last ones were put in with out the bracket and it knacker d one side.  and now the dash pod. When these garages say 100 point check and full service they are talking shit :x


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Yes thats them, so they are good then. Last thing i need is for it to need a new one. Its been one thing after another over the last couple of months. Done all the services it needs plus two new rear springs and rear drop links and new rear pads and carrier coz the last ones were put in with out the bracket and it knacker d one side.  and now the dash pod. When these garages say 100 point check and full service they are talking shit :x


They did my dashpod and gave a 2 year warranty. £250 all in.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Il send it there then. Misses gets back tomorrow afternoon so il see if the diagnostic guy can do it then, get things moving.
Thanks again Steve the help.


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Il send it there then. Misses gets back tomorrow afternoon so il see if the diagnostic guy can do it then, get things moving.
> Thanks again Steve the help.


Obv..you need to make sure its the pod that is playing up first and it only takes 30 mins to take out if you know what you are doing.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Thats what we are doing the guy we know is checking car from head to toe to rule everything out. but also forgot to say that the stereo no longer turns it self down when you come to a stop if you no what i mean. Any ideas :?


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Thats what we are doing the guy we know is checking car from head to toe to rule everything out. but also forgot to say that the stereo no longer turns it self down when you come to a stop if you no what i mean. Any ideas :?


Stereo sounds like an auto volume control issue..maybe the radio handbook can shed some light.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

So you don't think it could be connected to the other stuff only started a couple of days ago ? what could cause all the stuff to start not working.


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> So you don't think it could be connected to the other stuff only started a couple of days ago ? what could cause all the stuff to start not working.


All comms goes through the dashpod..so maybe that is the culprit.
Im not sure what codes you would see, to confirm it was the pod though.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Well it might still be the temp gauge causing the problem the dials are still working so info is still being sent to them its just the wrong info. I no that the temp gauge is linked to the ecu and that is the one not working the most. So that might be over fuelling or keeping the choke active it could explain the fuel being wrong and the revs being twitchy revs. It Doesn't help with it being fine one sec and doing all this the next. Il post what we find any way never no what might pop up.


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Well it might still be the temp gauge causing the problem the dials are still working so info is still being sent to them its just the wrong info. I no that the temp gauge is linked to the ecu and that is the one not working the most. So that might be over fuelling or keeping the choke active it could explain the fuel being wrong and the revs being twitchy revs. It Doesn't help with it being fine one sec and doing all this the next. Il post what we find any way never no what might pop up.[/quot]
> 
> Sounds more and more like the dash as the dials come via the dash comms.
> Steve


----------



## stevef

Hi you guys, just taken some more photos with mods done, Eibach lowered springs, wheel spacer kit 12mm/15mm, Milltek none res exhaust, pipercross filter, AMD remap, front splitter, carbon dash, new registration number and TTOC stickers, it's a start. (hope you like) 8)


----------



## V6RUL

stevef said:


> Hi you guys, just taken some more photos with mods done, Eibach lowered springs, wheel spacer kit 12mm/15mm, Milltek none res exhaust, pipercross filter, AMD remap, front splitter, carbon dash, new registration number and TTOC stickers, it's a start. (hope you like) 8)


Looking good Steve..stop modding now cos at that rate you will be catching me up.
Mauritius Blue is one of the best colours and hopefully you are enjoying the drive.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> stevef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi you guys, just taken some more photos with mods done, Eibach lowered springs, wheel spacer kit 12mm/15mm, Milltek none res exhaust, pipercross filter, AMD remap, front splitter, carbon dash, new registration number and TTOC stickers, it's a start. (hope you like) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Steve..stop modding now cos at that rate you will be catching me up.
> Mauritius Blue is one of the best colours and hopefully you are enjoying the drive.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Agree with Steve V6 Rul, it looks great. You've done some of the best mods to get the looks out of the V6. Mines on Eibach with 10 and 15mm spacers. Certainly enhances. Lovely colour too. If I didn't had red it would be that blue!! 8)


----------



## KevtoTTy

Oh go on then..add me to the list 

Was on Koni FSD's (as pictured); now KW Coilovers


----------



## bluey32

Hi guys had the diagnostic guy here before. codes that have come out are,

p1142
17548
16544

We have been advised that its probably the lamba sensor thats causing the probs so thats the first step, he thinks the car is running a bit rich.

Any other ideas we don't think its the maf coz its new and the map sensor either.
Thanks guys


----------



## Marco34

bluey32 said:


> Hi guys had the diagnostic guy here before. codes that have come out are,
> 
> p1142
> 17548
> 16544
> 
> We have been advised that its probably the lamba sensor thats causing the probs so thats the first step, he thinks the car is running a bit rich.
> 
> Any other ideas we don't think its the maf coz its new and the map sensor either.
> Thanks guys


Have a look on rosstech wiki, they have a full list of fault codes and solutions. For more details google the full fault and you often get other peoples opinions. There may well be those codes on the TT forum too.


----------



## Marty

I'm mulling over my options for lowering (most likely via coilovers), but I don't know how much of a drop the V6 can take before it starts to scrape on speed bumps, etc.

Currently I'm at factory ride height. I'm told by Charlie that the V6 didn't get the -20 drop that the 1.8 did so it's running at pre-facelift ride height - is that right?

I'd like to go as low as possible without any scraping or rubbing. Any experiences?


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Marty, ive gone 30mm at the rear and 25mm at the front.
I did try a bit lower but my doctor said my heart couldn't take anymore and i should go up a bit.
If you go 20mm all round you can probably do without new tie bars at the back, any lower and your looking at poss £200 smackers on top for the adjustment required to get the camber back.
Steve


----------



## Marty

V6RUL said:


> Hi Marty, ive gone 30mm at the rear and 25mm at the front.
> I did try a bit lower but my doctor said my heart couldn't take anymore and i should go up a bit.
> If you go 20mm all round you can probably do without new tie bars at the back, any lower and your looking at poss £200 smackers on top for the adjustment required to get the camber back.
> Steve


I was thinking 25 all round, and already have top and bottom adjustables at the back so no worries on that front.

Why do you have bigger drop at the back? Performance reasons? Doesn't it look uneven?

Cheers for the reply


----------



## V6RUL

Marty said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Marty, ive gone 30mm at the rear and 25mm at the front.
> I did try a bit lower but my doctor said my heart couldn't take anymore and i should go up a bit.
> If you go 20mm all round you can probably do without new tie bars at the back, any lower and your looking at poss £200 smackers on top for the adjustment required to get the camber back.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking 25 all round, and already have top and bottom adjustables at the back so no worries on that front.
> 
> Why do you have bigger drop at the back? Performance reasons? Doesn't it look uneven?
> 
> Cheers for the reply
Click to expand...

I have removed some unwanted weight from the backend and the car was raised or lowered on the back based on the front coming down 25mm to the best corner weight possible to try and get the best balance for the TT.
Steve


----------



## Marty

V6RUL said:


> I have removed some unwanted weight from the backend and the car was raised or lowered on the back based on the front coming down 25mm to the best corner weight possible to try and get the best balance for the TT.
> Steve


Ah, the 15Kg ballast? Is that easy to remove? I may well go that route if it can be balanced by a 30mm drop at the back. How successful was that?

In your garage picture what drop is that set to front/rear? 25/30 ?

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=4206


----------



## V6RUL

Marty said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have removed some unwanted weight from the backend and the car was raised or lowered on the back based on the front coming down 25mm to the best corner weight possible to try and get the best balance for the TT.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the 15Kg ballast? Is that easy to remove? I may well go that route if it can be balanced by a 30mm drop at the back. How successful was that?
> 
> In your garage picture what drop is that set to front/rear? 25/30 ?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=4206
Click to expand...

The ballst weight is easy to remove as well as the rear towing eye, just a few screws to remove the rear bumper.
There doesnt seem to be much difference although less weight must be better.
The drop you can see is 25/30 but i may and see if i can a little lower on the back in the future.
Steve


----------



## Marty

V6RUL said:


> The ballst weight is easy to remove as well as the rear towing eye, just a few screws to remove the rear bumper.
> There doesnt seem to be much difference although less weight must be better.
> The drop you can see is 25/30 but i may and see if i can a little lower on the back in the future.
> Steve


15Kg is 15Kg. It must help a bit 

I was concerned about the different front/back drops making it look unbalanced, but in fact the picture shows that the back looks higher anyway, so it surely wouldn't hurt to go 25/35 from the looks of it?

Are there any negatives to the differing f/r drops?


----------



## Marco34

My drop was 20 front and about 30 rear. A lot of the V6 look like this on Eibachs. Not sure whether they took the sump into question when lowering. They should be 25mm all around but my car did it's own thing.

Steve - I don't get that ballast weight. What good can it really do being on? Audi put this on when the TTs were having serious high speed accidents. IS there a how to on this?


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> My drop was 20 front and about 30 rear. A lot of the V6 look like this on Eibachs. Not sure whether they took the sump into question when lowering. They should be 25mm all around but my car did it's own thing.
> 
> Steve - I don't get that ballast weight. What good can it really do being on? Audi put this on when the TTs were having serious high speed accidents. IS there a how to on this?


I have coilies all round so i can set my drop to what i want.
Some just use lowered springs which doesn't allow for any further adjustment.
Just using springs can affect the rebound rate of the shocks and can lead to a bouncy ride.

The ballast was put on to aid high speed stability across all models but the V6 is a little heavier anyway and who is going to be going over 130 round bends..not me.
However on the straight when i had no ballast or spoiler doing 140+ in Germany i found the car going light to the point that i have fitted an aftermarket spoiler now and all seems good in the garden.
To be honest there isn't much to getting the ballast off..there may be a how to on WAKs site but im not sure if there is one out there. Could be time for Marco to do a "how to"
I have removed the towing eye as well which is a few kilos, as i dont plan on towing peeps in the future.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Steve, what is with these new banners? County of etc?


----------



## Dirty Sanchez

Removing the rear weight is pretty easy. Hope this pic helps...


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Steve, what is with these new banners? County of etc?


For the rolling road shoot out..North vs South..there is a link under my banner and Frakays..fancy coming down ???
Steve


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, what is with these new banners? County of etc?
> 
> 
> 
> For the rolling road shoot out..North vs South..there is a link under my banner and Frakays..fancy coming down ???
> Steve
Click to expand...

Ah I see. It would be good to see. Will see, planning a honeymoon for mid Oct so will see how things go. Will the car be coming to the Sandpiper?


----------



## JamesDSG

> Removing the rear weight is pretty easy. Hope this pic helps..


Any idea why the weight is on that side? I understand that on a RHD car it would balance off against the driver, but surely on an LHD it would just put more weight on one side?

Even if it was central it would make more sense?


----------



## V6RUL

JamesDSG said:


> Removing the rear weight is pretty easy. Hope this pic helps..
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why the weight is on that side? I understand that on a RHD car it would balance off against the driver, but surely on an LHD it would just put more weight on one side?
> 
> Even if it was central it would make more sense?
Click to expand...

Not sure why its on in that particular place for the UK and not different for Europe and the States..but weve found it and its off..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, what is with these new banners? County of etc?
> 
> 
> 
> For the rolling road shoot out..North vs South..there is a link under my banner and Frakays..fancy coming down ???
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I see. It would be good to see. Will see, planning a honeymoon for mid Oct so will see how things go. Will the car be coming to the Sandpiper?
Click to expand...

Yep, i will be there and hoping that the car will be wrapped, but it comes down to logisics as i need to get the dent man on the case after i pick the TT up and then on to the wrapper after and they want the TT for 4 days, so i might wait till after the Sandpiper before i book it in for the dents and wrap or i may just leave it until i go back offshore.
Steve


----------



## Dirty Sanchez

Afaik was that weight mounted cause of the crashes of the TT in 1998.

Here is a good DIY for the removing: http://www.gienger-webdesign.de/Seiten/ ... S-02-o.htm


----------



## Russ 182

V6RUL said:


> To all UK V6ers, please be advised that your lower near side vent should be open to allow air to cool the secondary air radiator located in the wing.
> There are deffo peeps on here [asdaman] that need to remove the grille and remove the blanking plate from the grille [ 5 min job ]
> Your engine can overheat quicker.
> See pic for what the grill should look like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The offside grill can be closed or open as there are no components that require cooling, however the inner wheel arch does have vent louvres there to allow some air to pass over the brakes and wheel.
> Steve


Cheers for the headsup. My near side vent was open however i didn't realise there was a blanking plate behind the off side vent. Ive just removed the blank vent from my near side vent purely as it looks so much better aesthetically. Ive been asked before how come one side has most the holes open and the other is closed up.


----------



## iktank

Hi all - add another V6 to your list
53 plate, DSG, metalic red, black leather interior. 46,000 miles, completely standard and immaculate

gona start onyou on advise soon, want to change the head unit, got this funny looking slot, think its a cassete or something. Want one with built in bluetooth and parrot.
need Haldex oils replaced and the DSG filter.


----------



## V6RUL

iktank said:


> Hi all - add another V6 to your list
> 53 plate, DSG, metalic red, black leather interior. 46,000 miles, completely standard and immaculate
> 
> gona start onyou on advise soon, want to change the head unit, got this funny looking slot, think its a cassete or something. Want one with built in bluetooth and parrot.
> need Haldex oils replaced and the DSG filter.


Hi mate, welcome to the better side of the forum.. :roll: 
Ive added you to the list but we need to see some pics mate..its a must.
There are plenty of peeps that have upgraded their ICE and im sure there will be some good info on here for you.
Your oil and filter should have been done at 40k, so 46 is pushing it mate and it should be done ASAP really.

dont forget the pics

Steve


----------



## Barrel

Hello People.
Firstly I'm new to this forum and a last Thurday i got my first Audi ever. 
Think this qaulifies me for the V6 community thread ....
Its a Silver 04 Plate 3.2 DSG V6 Quattro with 50K on the clock, looked a few different ones over the past few weeks and found this one. TBH the one i got looked in better condition that others of the same age and then the 18" rimms sealed the deal 
perhaps I'll make a few minor mods to it over the next 6 months but nothing major, maybe cold air intake induction, maybe a remap (recommendations please) and possibly some styling! Im thinking it could do with riding a little lower to the ground but thats my personal choice 

Read a few threads of people taking the plunge and creating a v6 turbo...not something I would do, but very interesting none the less.


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome to the fold Mr.Barrel.
I will add you to the front list and then you can start squeezing us for ideas.
You have a nice looking TT there so don't change it toooooo much...but we will see.

Only as a recomendation against other tiTTies ive seen, but you look as though a 25mm drop all round and a pair of 20mm spacers for the back will vastly improve your looks and handling..of your TT.. :lol:

Welcome again and i hope you find the site informative and the community page for the brotherhood.
Steve


----------



## Barrel

V6RUL said:


> Welcome to the fold Mr.Barrel.
> I will add you to the front list and then you can start squeezing us for ideas.
> You have a nice looking TT there so don't change it toooooo much...but we will see.
> 
> Only as a recomendation against other tiTTies ive seen, but you look as though a 25mm drop all round and a pair of 20mm spacers for the back will vastly improve your looks and handling..of your TT.. :lol:
> 
> Welcome again and i hope you find the site informative and the community page for the brotherhood.
> Steve


thanks Steve,

yeah I think that kind of drop would be about right, too much and I cant get into my road over the speed bumps anyway 

I know what you mean about it already looking good as it is! It' kinda looks classy at the moment and part of me wants to keep it that way, but then the part of me (that used to own a Skyline GT-R) wants to put a really obscene bodykit on it styling wise. LOL

I've been reading about people cutting holes in the standard filter box (wak box or something!) but thinking about this I can see this introducing more heat into the system, no different from a regular induction kit. I sometimes spend quite a bit of time idling in traffic so think Im ruling that out now. Im pretty much decided one of the first things Im doing is cold air induction then after that definitly a remap...then who knows!! There is probabally not a whole lot to be done within reason to the v6 in terms of performance increase that doesnt require going down the turbo route anyway.


----------



## Jax73

Pick me!!! Pick me, pick me, pick me!!


----------



## V6RUL

Jax73 said:


> Pick me!!! Pick me, pick me, pick me!!


For what hun !!
Steve


----------



## Jax73

V6RUL said:


> Jax73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick me!!! Pick me, pick me, pick me!!
> 
> 
> 
> For what hun !!
> Steve
Click to expand...

I wanna go on the big list! lol x


----------



## Charlie

Barrel said:


> perhaps I'll make a few minor mods to it over the next 6 months but nothing major, maybe cold air intake induction, maybe a remap (recommendations please) and possibly some styling! Im thinking it could do with riding a little lower to the ground but thats my personal choice


Let me know if you decide to go ahead as I can help with H&R 25mm springs, spacers and induction amongst other things 

My contact details are in my sig as you won't be able to pm yet.

Charlie


----------



## jamiemacp

V6RUL said:


> jamiemacp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Been a long time lurker on this forum and have often found useful tips etc on my car a 2004 V6 (100k) in Silver.
> However I have what I think is a problem with it and despite doing numerous searches on here with all sorts of keywords I can find nothing similar so am hoping someone can put me out of my misery by asking direct.
> The car drives fine with only a slight delay sometimes when accelerating at junstions/roundabouts etc, however once it is warmed up and only noticable when stationary, but the car will without warning make a high-pitched "whining" sound (a yawn describes it well) that can be felt through the pedals The noise last just a few seconds, but once passed, the car will idle erratically which again can be felt through the pedals and seen on rev counter.. Once you start moving again, then it drives fine, but would still be noticable if you came to a stop on same journey.
> It does not always do it, but I think it is becoming more commonplace. Performance etc is not affected at all.
> 
> Does anybody have any idea what is causing this? Is it a sign of worse to come?
> 
> Any help/advice would be very appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> jamie
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jamie and welcome you secret lurker..
> 
> From what you have said..which is still a little vague, i would..
> 1. Check your power steering fluid is topped up.
> 2. Disconnect the battery for 30 mins [ its in the boot ] ensuring you have the radio code to put back in afterwards.
> 
> Give that a try..when the engine is warm do a throttle body reset..
> engine off but dash lights on red for 5 mins..key to off then try a restart and drive.
> 
> We can put you on the front list but we need a spec and pics of da mota as we is pic whores.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi, Finally managed back on here to report on the findings from above advice.
I carried out the Throttle body reset, the battery disconnect and the power steering fluid check and thought I might have been succesful, however it is now back to same problem.
I also have a engine managemnt light on and so a colleague did a dignostic check for me and the only code coming up is for a faulty Engine coolant sensor. Next step will obvioulsy be to change this out.
Also, just noticed this morning, that when the problem appeared, the interior fan speed seemed to run alittle erratic as well, so I swithced offf aircon/heating/fan etc and everything seemd to settle down. I could only manage to monitor this for a short while as I was almost at work but will run it all the way home tonight to see how it performs.
Cheers for all the previous advice.

Oh and the car is a 53 reg in Silver with red leather interior and 101k on the clock. In Aberdeen, Scotland. Hopefully get some pics up soon.

Jamie


----------



## V6RUL

Ok Jax and Jamie, ive added you to the fron list.

Let us know how you get on Jamie, hope its only a little fix for ya.
Steve


----------



## iktank

hope pic of the car is ok, it is immaculate.
As per my last post got change the cassete thing, so going to have a bunt thro the forum on any recommendations, dont want to spend to much.

Booked in for service with Audi (my mates the manager)
Engine oil & Filter,
air filter, 
haldex oils to diff and DSG gear box and gearbox filter
New brake fluid
air con checked out and serviced
spark plugs
all normal service items etc
Coil packs all to be replaced under warranty
MOT
all for £700 inc Vat

[album]938[/album]


----------



## V6RUL

Hi tank, don't forget you have a CD player already in the rear armrest, may save you a few quid for a while.
Steve


----------



## fareastgq

I have to say, I love this car, after changing the plugs and adding a K&N drop in, I couldn't resist doing 100 mph on the highway... hahahha. Ironcially, if I drive it like my foot is pressing on an uncooked egg.... I can get some killer gas milage... not bad at all. Someday i will post pix of it when it's not all stock and I have new 19's on it.


----------



## iktank

Steve - cheers for wise words about multichanger, loaded it the weekend after having fully serviced car back, runs like a clock.
Only two things wrong with it:
Front antiroll bar showing corrosion at the end, parts are only £100 but they want over £120 to fit it. is it an easy job? if so will do my self I have a pit
boot lid internal buld has blown - they quoted me £21 but did not embariss thenselves by asking if I wanted then to change it, not looked at it yet i assume the luns just pops off?

Looking at the Kenwood BT61u unit as from reading the forum I will not get the multichanger to work, still want option of using CD. wont be this side of Xmas

Very useful forum, thanks all


----------



## mrblonde

hi i just wandered if anyone else had had problems with this.

a few weeks ago the gear selector on the dash started to flash and would drive normally.

i got home and left the car made a few equiries who all said i needed to Vag com fault.

it went to the garage 2 weeks ago who ran one test which came back 17204- message from selector lever: emergency operation.

i was then told this could be one of 2 problems either the gear selector or mech unit.

these cost £468.84 and £1333.51 respectively oh plus the VAT.

this was from a recommended indy garage by me( West Midlands Dudley)

i asked he could be a little more specific of the problem and he said he needed the car over night to do another check.

this from what i could see from printout was function test 1 E313_8N_37_02E_1_0203_21

it involved placing gear lever in various positions P D etc.

that returned the followingwhen the selector lever was pushed to the + it said F189 is not ok

the F189 cannot be replaced seperately replace selector lever E313 for dsg gearbox 02E as necessary.

well all i want to know is this a common fault and if when it goes in Wednesday will it be solved.

the indy is charging £792 all in and i have paid £200 as part was on back orger.

sorry for length of post but i have trawled through here without any luck of finding owners with same problem.

thanks for reading my post

Mark

car is 2005 54 with 45000 on clock full history upto 34000 i was going to get service before this problem


----------



## antcole

mrblonde said:


> hi i just wandered if anyone else had had problems with this.
> 
> a few weeks ago the gear selector on the dash started to flash and would drive normally.
> 
> i got home and left the car made a few equiries who all said i needed to Vag com fault.
> 
> it went to the garage 2 weeks ago who ran one test which came back 17204- message from selector lever: emergency operation.
> 
> i was then told this could be one of 2 problems either the gear selector or mech unit.
> 
> these cost £468.84 and £1333.51 respectively oh plus the VAT.
> 
> this was from a recommended indy garage by me( West Midlands Dudley)
> 
> i asked he could be a little more specific of the problem and he said he needed the car over night to do another check.
> 
> this from what i could see from printout was function test 1 E313_8N_37_02E_1_0203_21
> 
> it involved placing gear lever in various positions P D etc.
> 
> that returned the followingwhen the selector lever was pushed to the + it said F189 is not ok
> 
> the F189 cannot be replaced seperately replace selector lever E313 for dsg gearbox 02E as necessary.
> 
> well all i want to know is this a common fault and if when it goes in Wednesday will it be solved.
> 
> the indy is charging £792 all in and i have paid £200 as part was on back orger.
> 
> sorry for length of post but i have trawled through here without any luck of finding owners with same problem.
> 
> thanks for reading my post
> 
> Mark
> 
> car is 2005 54 with 45000 on clock full history upto 34000 i was going to get service before this problem


My first thought would have been towards the mechatronic unit starting to fail, but.... if that were the case, you would have hit the DSG limp mode which throws you into 2nd and nothing else, just to get you moving.

So as that hasnt happened, and youre getting an error on the tiptronic or manual positions, id say theres a fault with either the switches or the electronics of the selector.

Have you also had problems using the paddles?

If it does turn out to be the DSG Mechatronic unit, theres a brilliant company called ECUtesting that will repair the unit for about half of what Audi would.
Do you have any warranty cover by chance?


----------



## mrblonde

the paddles both work fine and apart from the flashing on dash, only problem is it wont change up with out shifting manually on paddles when in drive.

works fine in sport and no problems with juddering.

i mentioned to garage about ECU testing and he said a customer had used them and he had toureag and when unit came back then it wouldnt move the car.

i know there is good and bad in everything and people tend only to post when there is a fault.

he says it best to change dsg oil at same time quoted £120??

like i say its booked in for Wednesday but nearly a £1000 seems a waste when i can still drive it.

forgot to mention i left car in my garage for a few days then had to use it last weekend did about 300 miles no problem.

lights on dash not even on, but yesterday just popped out to get food and its back on.

cheers

Mark


----------



## antcole

mrblonde said:


> the paddles both work fine and apart from the flashing on dash, only problem is it wont change up with out shifting manually on paddles when in drive.
> 
> works fine in sport and no problems with juddering.
> 
> i mentioned to garage about ECU testing and he said a customer had used them and he had toureag and when unit came back then it wouldnt move the car.
> 
> i know there is good and bad in everything and people tend only to post when there is a fault.
> 
> he says it best to change dsg oil at same time quoted £120??
> 
> like i say its booked in for Wednesday but nearly a £1000 seems a waste when i can still drive it.
> 
> forgot to mention i left car in my garage for a few days then had to use it last weekend did about 300 miles no problem.
> 
> lights on dash not even on, but yesterday just popped out to get food and its back on.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Mark


Mate, its telling you it doesnt feel well.

The worst case is you end up on the hard shoulder on your way to a flight that youre already late for.....

Or.... on the middle lane of the busiest set of traffic lights you can think of, where everyone who knows you will be driving through....

Sorry, seriously though, if its ok on the paddles and ok in sport but not in D, im afraid it sounds like there is something amiss in the Mechatronic units brain.

It could be a software issue but to be honest id say its the mech unit now, contrary to what id said originally.


----------



## mrblonde

so the guy at garage is wrong then?

he told me to change the selector first as it was the thing showing the fault.

i dont know what to do now he as had £299 towards part and its here.

what would you opnion be?

it was bought privately by myself in February.

cheers

Mark


----------



## antcole

Well, the selector is purely that.... a selector. Albeit an electronic one instead of a cable, but its just a switch in simple terms.

In D, S & R it indicates to the the mech unit to shift acording to that specific section of software, in N it tells it to disengage the clutches.

In Manual, it simply relays the + or - or the paddle + or - to the mech unit to act according to that bit of software and so on.

So, because its shifting in sport ok and on the paddles ok in all gears and also wont upshift in D unless you paddle it, id be quite confident in saying its software or a failure of an electronic component in the mech unit.

If there was a problem with the position or switch of D then it wouldnt select D....

Dont take my word as gospel as im no DSG expert.... but all im saying is that the selector is just a very complex set of switches.
The only physical cable between the selector and gearbox is the Park position which is via a couple of cables to engage or disengage the lock.

When the DSG has a fart, it flashes its lights. 
Get a second opinion and see what comes back...... (where are all the masses of the DSG V6 community when you need them....!)


----------



## mrblonde

cheers mate

i dont know where i stand now with the garage as he as ordered part and i have paid £200 towards it.

chhecked through the test he did and it says that the tiptronic up switch F189 is not ok.

when its in drive it changes down ok just wont change up until it reaches rev limit.

when i talked to the garage about the mech unit and what i had read on here he said he could only go on what fault codes came up and advised changing the selector 1st.

he also said cos car had done over 40k to do dsg oil

im not sure about getting oil done as it will be a waste if mech unit turns out to be faulty.


----------



## V6RUL

Symptoms don't seem to relate directly to a MU fault.

Go with the switch and see what happens.
Let them do oil if the new switch fixes the fault.
Steve


----------



## mrblonde

i have looked for ages on here for similar problems but not heard of any all are mech related.

they came recommended and the guy seemed to know what he was talking about, i feel i have gained a bit more of an understanding on the problem.

thanks for all your help i should get the car back in 4 hours hopefully

as it goes back to audi for coil pack re call courtesy of finding information on here

Mark


----------



## mrblonde

thats on Thursday morning

sorry forgot to put that.

is it worth me getting vag com to scan on regular basis for faults or just do it if any lights appear on dash?


----------



## antcole

I was going to say..... thats some service..... working on it up to midnight!! :lol: :lol:

Yeah, i agree with Steve, and youve already paid part way on the switch, so you really ought to go ahead.

If its not that, youre going to have to bite the bullet and press on at some point with the Mech unit, but theres always the chance that it might just sort it... 
The selector communicates to the gearbos via whats called the CAN-bus which is a posh digital set of wires and a communication system. So.... there might well be a digital error in the switch which is throwing this problem up.....

I wish you good luck mate, and im eagerly awaiting the findings.

Oppenheimer, inventor of the A-Bomb quoted this after he saw what he had created - 'Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds.'

And......

Mario Shenker, creator of the DSG quoted this after he saw all six gears start flashing on the DIS and couldnt select reverse - 'no....not now..... oh you f****** b******....'


----------



## mrblonde

well i will be letting you know on Wednesday if its all fixed.

fingers crossed, will it be instant if its the mech?

i mean will he fix this and the lights still flash?

just on another note how much would the coil pack cost if i had to pay?

just to make me feel a little better.

was only going to send cash on liquid tt and cruise control and getting alloys re furbed


----------



## antcole

Well im sure theyre about 30 quid each so call it a couple of hundred you wont have to pay out!

You should know right away, or at least if its still wrong, it will show up as it did before id guess.

Dont be put off though, its still the most supremely smooth gearshift and with that VR6 engine, its a pleasure on the lug-holes too.


----------



## mrblonde

oh i wont i did your mod and since i did have loved how it sounds.

i would be grateful when the sting of paying for this goes out my tail to know of your opinions on best wheel set up.

i got ronals at minute and have read about dropping and spacers.

is it just from a look point of view or does it alter the handling?


----------



## Barrel

Just a quick one regarding the v6 coupe, if I put 20 mm H&R spacers on the front and 25mm spacers on the back and also go with the Eibach lowering kit which states a 25mm drop. Am I going to get any wheel arch rubbing issues or anything?

Cheers guys

Barrel


----------



## antcole

mrblonde said:


> oh i wont i did your mod and since i did have loved how it sounds.
> 
> i would be grateful when the sting of paying for this goes out my tail to know of your opinions on best wheel set up.
> 
> i got ronals at minute and have read about dropping and spacers.
> 
> is it just from a look point of view or does it alter the handling?


As for lowering, it always improves the look but it does serve well for cornering etc and spacers are the same really, ive got 20mm all round and it just makes the wheels sit nicely in line with the wheel arches..... im sure that extra 2" of track does make a difference in cornering too.

The 3.2 is a tiny bit lowered compared to the 1.8T but theres quite alot more weight there.
I dont have lowered springs on mine but if it were not for the hidden dips and potholes in Ireland where i spend most of my time driving, id have them most definately.
Im not sure where you stand with insurance though.... might need to tell them.....


----------



## antcole

Barrel said:


> Just a quick one regarding the v6 coupe, if I put 20 mm H&R spacers on the front and 25mm spacers on the back and also go with the Eibach lowering kit which states a 25mm drop. Am I going to get any wheel arch rubbing issues or anything?
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> Barrel


Ive got 20mm on the front and rear and no rubbing.... but ive not lowered my springs...

Someone will surely be along to say for sure soon....


----------



## mrblonde

cheers for that.

i was just getting a general feel for it to be honest can check out some spacers over the weeks.

roads over here arent much better either which is how i scraped my nearside alloy.


----------



## V6RUL

Your best bet is to lower 25mm without affecting the need for adjustable tie bars.
Lowering is best achived with adjustable coilies..but is 600 to 2k fitted.
Lowering springs can be used but they may make the ride a little bouncy..but 200 supplied and fitted is good value.
Only change the rear ARB to improve cornering..19,22 or 25mm.
Steve


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

mrblonde said:


> well i will be letting you know on Wednesday if its all fixed.
> 
> fingers crossed, will it be instant if its the mech?
> 
> Been nursing my DSG Mech Unit since April (speed sensor fault) and tried the DSG Oil change (at £270) and no improvement! No warning lights or limp mode but plenty of clunks and clanks between gears, especially at slow speeds and on inclines! Currently planning to try the mech refurb route but prices here might lead to me looking for somewhere on the south coast to bring over the motor for the works. Also not sure whether to plump for refurb of mine or buy reconditioned unit? Any reputable establishments along the lines of Awesome GTI in the Weymouth / Poole area??


----------



## V6RUL

35mphspeedlimit said:


> mrblonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i will be letting you know on Wednesday if its all fixed.
> 
> fingers crossed, will it be instant if its the mech?
> 
> Been nursing my DSG Mech Unit since April (speed sensor fault) and tried the DSG Oil change (at £270) and no improvement! No warning lights or limp mode but plenty of clunks and clanks between gears, especially at slow speeds and on inclines! Currently planning to try the mech refurb route but prices here might lead to me looking for somewhere on the south coast to bring over the motor for the works. Also not sure whether to plump for refurb of mine or buy reconditioned unit? Any reputable establishments along the lines of Awesome GTI in the Weymouth / Poole area??
Click to expand...

Regal in Southampton can take the mech unit out and send it to ECUTESTING and then refit..give em a call
Steve


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

V6RUL said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrblonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> well i will be letting you know on Wednesday if its all fixed.
> 
> fingers crossed, will it be instant if its the mech?
> 
> Been nursing my DSG Mech Unit since April (speed sensor fault) and tried the DSG Oil change (at £270) and no improvement! No warning lights or limp mode but plenty of clunks and clanks between gears, especially at slow speeds and on inclines! Currently planning to try the mech refurb route but prices here might lead to me looking for somewhere on the south coast to bring over the motor for the works. Also not sure whether to plump for refurb of mine or buy reconditioned unit? Any reputable establishments along the lines of Awesome GTI in the Weymouth / Poole area??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regal in Southampton can take the mech unit out and send it to ECUTESTING and then refit..give em a call
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve, any idea of labour hours to remove and refit?


----------



## V6RUL

I would say 2 x 1/2 days labour plus oil.
Give em a call to confirm but should be less than 900 all in incl repair of MU
Steve


----------



## mrblonde

Hi All,

just a quick update on my V6 DSG had it back from the garage following selector problems on gearshift( thanks to Steve and Antcole for your thoughts) and it seems to be running fine.

i spoke to the indy before he started work and he offered to do DSG oil at same time for £80 instead of £120 which i took him up on.

when to Halesowen Audi today who fitted new coil pack and carried out health check nothing major just front pads low they quoted me £276 for job!!!! which i turned down.

ordered some from group buy via John £29.99+VAT and they sourced supplier new me who will match the forum discount.

really pleased to have it all done now and can start enjoying it.

the only sour point was at stealers they first offered to give me radio code as tear off was missing from book but then said their network was down and if and when i came back for service then they would do it then, a bit of a con if you ask me.

hoping to customise my airbox(WAK more than likely and enjoyed the debate the other night nothing like different opinions.

well i hope to get it clean and get some pics up of my car for next week

keep up all the good work.

Mark


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Mark, clean DSG oil is very important to the box running at its optimum.

You will be calling Audi "the stealers" now you are finding out about there costs.

Start enjoying the V6 mate.

ps you need pics to get on the front list.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## antcole

mrblonde said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just a quick update on my V6 DSG had it back from the garage following selector problems on gearshift( thanks to Steve and Antcole for your thoughts) and it seems to be running fine.
> 
> i spoke to the indy before he started work and he offered to do DSG oil at same time for £80 instead of £120 which i took him up on.
> 
> when to Halesowen Audi today who fitted new coil pack and carried out health check nothing major just front pads low they quoted me £276 for job!!!! which i turned down.
> 
> ordered some from group buy via John £29.99+VAT and they sourced supplier new me who will match the forum discount.
> 
> really pleased to have it all done now and can start enjoying it.
> 
> the only sour point was at stealers they first offered to give me radio code as tear off was missing from book but then said their network was down and if and when i came back for service then they would do it then, a bit of a con if you ask me.
> 
> hoping to customise my airbox(WAK more than likely and enjoyed the debate the other night nothing like different opinions.
> 
> well i hope to get it clean and get some pics up of my car for next week
> 
> keep up all the good work.
> 
> Mark


Thats brilliant news mate, im glad it wasnt the Mechatronic after all..... 
So just a faulty selector..... happy days!

Who was your indi?


----------



## mrblonde

me too Ant,

they about a mile from me place called Auto Technik they do all VAG and skoda stuff.

the expense seems to leave you when the car running right and it is one of the smoothest gearshifts i love it.

hoping to get to a few meets and chat to a few people off here put faces to the names.


----------



## antcole

Ah good mate, yes, that V6 snort soon takes away the regrets of forking out money...... were all tip top TT nutters, youre in good company....


----------



## laidbackrosco

Hi all,

Just wondered if anyone had any ideas to solve a problem with my DSG. 
When sport is selected & I reach a constant speed in say 4th gear, after a while the 'box will skip down 2 gears on its own.
I'm not gonna pretend I know how the DSG works(witchcraft?) but I do know that it should pre-select the gear above & below the selected one, so surely this is not right...
Works fine in any other mode btw

Anyone had similar problems or got any advice?

Cheers in advance
Ross

P.s. Steve, can you add me to the list? sorry about the pic - not the best quality


----------



## Typhhon

Look for solenoid errors on a scan of the transmission codes.
That would point to the dreaded mechatronic failure. Not quite as scary as it used to be as they can be fixed.

When was the last DSG oil change? Some people on here report success with a simple DSG oil service.


----------



## V6RUL

laidbackrosco said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had any ideas to solve a problem with my DSG.
> When sport is selected & I reach a constant speed in say 4th gear, after a while the 'box will skip down 2 gears on its own.
> I'm not gonna pretend I know how the DSG works(witchcraft?) but I do know that it should pre-select the gear above & below the selected one, so surely this is not right...
> Works fine in any other mode btw
> 
> Anyone had similar problems or got any advice?
> 
> Cheers in advance
> Ross
> 
> Hi Ross.
> sport mode will automatically change gear to keep the revs above 3000 rpm.
> Is this what is happening ?
> Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N

V6RUL said:


> sport mode will automatically change gear to keep the revs above 3000 rpm.
> Is this what is happening ?
> Steve


+1 Sport Mode will change down as many gears as possible to keep in a high rev range


----------



## V6RUL

laidbackrosco said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had any ideas to solve a problem with my DSG.
> When sport is selected & I reach a constant speed in say 4th gear, after a while the 'box will skip down 2 gears on its own.
> I'm not gonna pretend I know how the DSG works(witchcraft?) but I do know that it should pre-select the gear above & below the selected one, so surely this is not right...
> Works fine in any other mode btw
> 
> Anyone had similar problems or got any advice?
> 
> Cheers in advance
> Ross
> 
> P.s. Steve, can you add me to the list? sorry about the pic - not the best quality


Hi Ross, ive added you to the front list mate.
Steve


----------



## laidbackrosco

Cheers all,

My indy suggested oil & filter change but its sitting at 60k & was changed at 40k.
I'll check the revs next time im out...
This is the first dsg ive driven & maybe im just being a bit paranoid(having read all the mechatronic horror stories)

Cheers folks


----------



## V6RUL

laidbackrosco said:


> Cheers all,
> 
> My indy suggested oil & filter change but its sitting at 60k & was changed at 40k.
> I'll check the revs next time im out...
> This is the first dsg ive driven & maybe im just being a bit paranoid(having read all the mechatronic horror stories)
> 
> Cheers folks


There is no crime in changing the oil early and you should make sure you read the car manual and understand how the box works.
Steve


----------



## Typhhon

and of course






:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pablos

Some great info and banter on this thread. 

After two R32's and two 1.8T Mk1 TT's, I now have the perfect combination of engine and coupe for me - an '07 manual 3.2. No mods yet but they are planned!!


----------



## X1LBX

Hi Guys,

I have just joined the ranks of proud owners of a Mk1 V6 and wanted to say hi!

She's a Papaya Orange beauty, so far with no modifications.

I'll get some pics on here soon as I figure out how.

Cheers
Lee


----------



## V6RUL

X1LBX said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just joined the ranks of proud owners of a Mk1 V6 and wanted to say hi!
> 
> She's a Papaya Orange beauty, so far with no modifications.
> 
> I'll get some pics on here soon as I figure out how.
> 
> Cheers
> Lee


Hi Lee..we need some pic porn mate.
Paps are becomming quite common now.. 
Added you to the front list. 
Steve


----------



## BloobaTT

X1LBX said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just joined the ranks of proud owners of a Mk1 V6 and wanted to say hi!
> 
> She's a Papaya Orange beauty, so far with no modifications.
> 
> I'll get some pics on here soon as I figure out how.
> 
> Cheers
> Lee


Welcome to the Papaya Orange club Lee - all 7 of us now!!! Fab colour IMO. Would like to see some pics........


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Welcome to the Papaya Orange club Lee - all 7 of us now!!! Fab colour IMO. Would like to see some pics........[/quote]

I agree. I drive by one every day on my way to work and it looks so cool!!


----------



## jaqcom

V6RUL said:


> X1LBX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just joined the ranks of proud owners of a Mk1 V6 and wanted to say hi!
> 
> She's a Papaya Orange beauty, so far with no modifications.
> 
> I'll get some pics on here soon as I figure out how.
> 
> Cheers
> Lee
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lee..we need some pic porn mate.
> Paps are becomming quite common now..
> Added you to the front list.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I,m listening Steve ......... ! Best colour Lee


----------



## V6RUL

:roll:


----------



## vanboosh

Any chance I can be added to the front list :mrgreen:
Standard at the moment, but just in the process of sorting out some coilovers and rims.


----------



## mikeat45

jaqcom said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X1LBX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just joined the ranks of proud owners of a Mk1 V6 and wanted to say hi!
> 
> She's a Papaya Orange beauty, so far with no modifications.
> 
> I'll get some pics on here soon as I figure out how.
> 
> Cheers
> Lee
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lee..we need some pic porn mate.
> Paps are becomming quite common now..
> Added you to the front list.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I,m listening Steve ......... ! Best colour Lee
Click to expand...

common ... COMMON...... oh dear oh dear.......hang on if seven is common :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
but i do wish i had Black Baseball like SOME people :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

vanboosh said:


> Any chance I can be added to the front list :mrgreen:
> Standard at the moment, but just in the process of sorting out some coilovers and rims.


Hi Mr.Boosh.. :roll: 
ive added you to the front list mate.
Steve


----------



## vanboosh

V6RUL said:


> Hi Mr.Boosh.. :roll:
> ive added you to the front list mate.
> Steve


Thanks!


----------



## Predator

Any chance I can be added to the front list? :mrgreen: 
or is too late?


----------



## V6RUL

Predator said:


> Any chance I can be added to the front list? :mrgreen:
> or is too late?


You do realise we need to see the beast.. :roll:
Youve been added to the front list mate. 
Steve


----------



## Predator

OK i put some pictures ... 3.2 V6 "TDI" DSG ) (Audi TT 3.2 DSG , Color : Crystal Palladium Grey from Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren , XYZ Coilover Suspension and Springs , APR Remap , EBC Turbo Grove Rotors and Red Stuff Pads ,Goodridge Stainless Steel Brake Lines , K&N filter , LED, Spacers)


----------



## V6RUL

ice..Looks very liquid in colour.
What colour is she ?
Steve


----------



## Predator

V6RUL said:


> ice..Looks very liquid in colour.
> What colour is she ?
> Steve


The color is : Crystal Palladium Grey from Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren , why u write "Predator ??? " in the list? i told u all my mods when i put my pictures [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Predator said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ice..Looks very liquid in colour.
> What colour is she ?
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> The color is : Crystal Palladium Grey from Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren , why u write "Predator ??? " in the list? i told u all my mods when i put my pictures [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

The ??? is for some more information..i will update it now..  
Steve


----------



## Predator

V6RUL said:


> Predator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ice..Looks very liquid in colour.
> What colour is she ?
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> The color is : Crystal Palladium Grey from Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren , why u write "Predator ??? " in the list? i told u all my mods when i put my pictures [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ??? is for some more information..i will update it now..
> Steve
Click to expand...

 ok , look all the info u need :
"Audi TT 3.2 DSG ,Color :Crystal Palladium Grey from Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren XYZ Coilover Suspension and Springs , APR Remap , EBC Turbo Grove Rotors and Red Stuff Pads ,Goodridge Stainless Steel Brake Lines , K&N filter , LED, Spacers"


----------



## Podger

Can you add me to the V6 list and the beginning of this thread

Many Thanks

PODGER


----------



## V6RUL

Podger said:


> Can you add me to the V6 list and the beginning of this thread
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> PODGER


Yo Podger, your in..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

If any of the mk1 V6ers are interested, i have found a solution for turning off the ESP fully and i have included the "how to" on page 1. This won't be for everyone but at least the option is there.
Steve


----------



## X1LBX

OK, sorry for the delay. I finally got around to taking some pics of my new orange baby.

And just for a bit more spice I snapped her with my black beauty that unfortunately I have to sell to make room for her.

Can't figure out how to put pics in the post though so have added them as attachments.


----------



## V6RUL

Your motas are looking mint mate.
Enjoy the V6 tones.
If you open a photobucket account..its free, that will be a start.
Steve


----------



## RICHJWALL

X1LBX said:


> OK, sorry for the delay. I finally got around to taking some pics of my new orange baby.
> 
> And just for a bit more spice I snapped her with my black beauty that unfortunately I have to sell to make room for her.
> 
> Can't figure out how to put pics in the post though so have added them as attachments.
> View attachment 5
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1


Hay Hay Nice Colour 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## [email protected]

Does anybody know the factory exhaust pipe diameter before the resonator?

Also please add me to the list. 05' TT 3.2 DSG. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## V6RUL

[email protected] said:


> Does anybody know the factory exhaust pipe diameter before the resonator?
> 
> Also please add me to the list. 05' TT 3.2 DSG. I'll post pics soon.


2.5 inch, and welcome, pics are mandatory even folks from Vortex.
Steve


----------



## garyv6

Just got up bout 1 hour ago, yesterday I put my winters on removed BBS splits & squirreled them away until next Spring.

Nearly broke my back changing all four those Ronal V6 alloys are bloody heavy wheels.

Anyway satisfying as this was a freak mild day glad I did it when i did as shock horror it's back to the fine stuff that soaks you through.

What a change in a few hours makes

Still I can look out the window at my car which has some beading on as gave it a quick clean polish & carnauba wax, whilst weather was good as no doubt these days will be rarer & Mr Winter isn't far off, would have done more but time was pressing & wanted to get BBS off, clean them & store them, which I have achieved.

Also nice to have a new look as completely refurbished the Ronals which are now powder coated to make them bombproof against the harsh winters we have had last couple of years.

These are far easier to clean as 'one wipes' as opposed to labour of love back breaking & using my wifes toothbrush to clean the in between bits then putting back in bathroom before she notices & laughing to myself loudly when she cleans her teeth BBS splits.

Have attached a couple of on the drive quick happy snaps from phone with BBS & of car sporting new Ronals although still sitting high as springs need to settle back down.

Defo still my favourite 2 designs of wheel for the car having had RS4 & being well into my aftermarket wheels & the beauty is they are OEM.

Time for a another brew & some paracetamols for lower back

Regards

Gary [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Looking good Gary, we know winter is coming when you change your rims over..  
Wish i'd kept my Ronals as a winter wheel but they were trashed when i bought the TT and ditched them.
Steve


----------



## garyv6

Bad move Steveboy IMO

My BBS were trashed when I got the car had to buy 2 more spares & then refurbish them took me forever to sort & many hours, stripping & rebuilding, then bought 3 sets of Ronals in an effort to get best set together & refurbish them.

Still result was worth it & always better to go the extra mile rather than paint black or sell on far to easy an option, keep it OEM, future classic car buyers will want & appreciate that (subtle dig, there pal).

Close up of BBS mmmm lush.

Catch u in a bit pal maybe next NW meet unless ur printing money on your oil rig ?

Ta for the positives tis appreciated really

G


----------



## V6RUL

My contract has finished on the rigs so i am sat on me ass counting all the money i havn't got.
Currently booked on a few training courses and searching for my next move, job wise.
I should be at the next NW meet if im not working away..would be good to catch up.
Steve


----------



## garyv6

Sad times m8, I am off out with my collecting tin for you & will do my best to rock up at the sandpiper & buy u a drink.

Pint of water plenty of ice & a umbrella & plastic monkey, complete with straw to make it last longer, my generosity knows no bounds.


----------



## KevtoTTy

Steve - hope you get another job sorted quickly mate.

All - can anyone pop the lower grill passenger side and take a picture for me please? I'm onto my 3rd front end (don't ask!) and was wondering whether the bit marked as B (or lack of) is of any importance. Part 'A' appears to be a single piece that goes behind the alien and is, I assume, some sort of ducting for the DSG oil rad?

(Was having a looksie for a possible non destructive route for a cold air feed)

Many thanks peeps.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Kev, i can't take any pics for ya as my front end is different now and my aliens have been deleted.
You can get a 75mm pipe/tube under the battery box and headlight and down into the front scoop, although it is tight.
There are some pics , in the bits and bobs section on the front page showing my intake that i did a while a go. I did remove the battery tray and relocate the fuse box to make the install easier.

ps Gary..generous to a fault mate.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## KevtoTTy

V6RUL said:


> Hi Kev, i can't take any pics for ya as my front end is different now and my aliens have been deleted.
> You can get a 75mm pipe/tube under the battery box and headlight and down into the front scoop, although it is tight.
> There are some pics , in the bits and bobs section on the front page showing my intake that i did a while a go. I did remove the battery tray and relocate the fuse box to make the install easier.
> 
> ps Gary..generous to a fault mate.. :lol:
> Steve


Thx Steve

Yes I see your front in is _slightly_ different now :lol:

Still intrigued what the OEM set up should be - anyone else able to help please?

Kev


----------



## [email protected]

Here's a pic for now. I'll post tons more after I get done with my Sema builds.


----------



## V6RUL

[email protected] said:


> Here's a pic for now. I'll post tons more after I get done with my Sema builds.


Hi Jesse, ive added you to the front list..hopefully we will be seeing more of you on here.
Steve


----------



## iktank

What should the normal running temp be. 
What temp should the thermostat open at, mine seems to be opening at 82 degrees 
I have monitored mine cause the temp gauge has been fluctuating now that it is getting colder ouside.

On a 200 mile run at 4.30am with external temp 4 - 5.5 degrees i monitored the temp from the 49c thing, my car temp constantly runs between 78 degrees and 82 degrees, every time the car dropped below 80 degrees the weighted temp gauge dropped to correspond, obviously as soon as the temp raised to 80, temp needle settled at 90 degrees.

So all running Ok just assume my thermostat is opening closing at wrong temp - slightly low?

Cheers
Tank


----------



## Russ 182

I had similar symptoms mate and it was the coolant temperature sender. It was an easy and cheap fix. Think it cost me £30-40. Best bet is to get someone with Vagcom to scan the car for you. Hopefully a fault code will have been flagged up.


----------



## V6RUL

Pretty sure there isn't a fault code for an out of cal sender or faulty thermostat.
Stat should always be on 90 when the engine is warm and any fluctuation is an indication is that something is amiss.
I have a 70 stat fitted to mine on purpose but it has been known for a lower temp stat to have been installed by mistake.
Steve


----------



## iktank

mmm I will have a visit to my mate - he has a VAG-COM.

I thought the balanced needle only stabilised at 90 degrees once the temp was above 80 degrees, if it drops below 80 surely the gauge would then drop to correspond?

May call into local Audi dealer. Manager being very nice to me following my recent encounter with them!
Just want peace of mind as I will be travelling Bridgend to Swinford (170 miles each way) once a week and winter is on its way

Cheers all
Tank


----------



## Russ 182

V6RUL said:


> Pretty sure there isn't a fault code for an out of cal sender or faulty thermostat.
> Stat should always be on 90 when the engine is warm and any fluctuation is an indication is that something is amiss.
> I have a 70 stat fitted to mine on purpose but it has been known for a lower temp stat to have been installed by mistake.
> Steve


Mine definately showed a fault light as the engine management light showed. Cant remember what the code was now unfortunately but i cleared the code a few times before replacing the sensor and it kept coming back...replaced the sensor not a thing since.


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure there isn't a fault code for an out of cal sender or faulty thermostat.
> Stat should always be on 90 when the engine is warm and any fluctuation is an indication is that something is amiss.
> I have a 70 stat fitted to mine on purpose but it has been known for a lower temp stat to have been installed by mistake.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Mine definately showed a fault light as the engine management light showed. Cant remember what the code was now unfortunately but i cleared the code a few times before replacing the sensor and it kept coming back...replaced the sensor not a thing since.
Click to expand...

Depending on where the fault has been generated, there maybe or maybe not a fault code.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Good Afternoon Fellow V6'ers,

Just got back from having the vee's annual service and i pointed out to Midlands VW that id noticed a small coolant leak on the right hand side of the engine. They've diagnosed this as a leaking DSG Oil Cooler. They cant however get me a price until Monday when Audi parts dept are open.

Does anyone have an idea how much this is likely to cost. Ive had a look ontop of the oil cooler and the part number is - 
02E 409 061 C.

Finally they've noted that the "lower arm bushes are very slightly worn". They've said these will easily wait 12 months until the cars next service. Am i right in thinking the lower arm bushes are the wishbone bushes? (The bushes which Audi changed as part of the recall all them years ago when the TT came out). I'm tempted to get them changed sooner rather than later just need to know what im looking for first so i can shop around for prices.

Ta,

Russ


----------



## Typhhon

Assume it leaking oil as opposed to antifreeze? If its not oil it aint what they say. Anything DSG is going to cost as you will also have a filter and oil change on top. If the heat exchanger is leaking it can be repaired (Audi wont do this) anything else does not need a new assembly IMHO

Front bushes common ...... search Forum for Defcon,,, highly recommend


----------



## Russ 182

Typhhon said:


> Assume it leaking oil as opposed to antifreeze? If its not oil it aint what they say. Anything DSG is going to cost as you will also have a filter and oil change on top. If the heat exchanger is leaking it can be repaired (Audi wont do this) anything else does not need a new assembly IMHO
> 
> Front bushes common ...... search Forum for Defcon,,, highly recommend


Its leaking antifreeze. The top of the heat exchanger (i think its the heat exchanger) is covered in dried pink liquid. Ill get some pics up tommorow to show you what it is thats covered in pinky goodness lol


----------



## Typhhon

All sounds wrong to me but I am sure someone else will come along with a better view.
I see no link between the engine cooling (coolant/antifreeze) and the DSG heat exchanger (oil).
Me I'd ask for a better explanation...
I could be wrong....


----------



## V6RUL

The 3.2 PDF on page 1, approx page 29..i think, shows the DSG heat exchanger where there is a finned water to oil heat exchanger. The coolant pipes can leak and will release the pink coolant fluid unless the clips are tight.
Anyway, here is a pic of mine, you can see the heat exchanger and pipework in the bottom of the pic..








Steve


----------



## fiftyish

Hi please add me to the list.
Finaly decided on an 04 Avus Silver, DSG, With Red Leather. After months of trying to make up my mind.
Nick


----------



## V6RUL

fiftyish said:


> Hi please add me to the list.
> Finaly decided on an 04 Avus Silver, DSG, With Red Leather. After months of trying to make up my mind.
> Nick


Hi Nick, welcome to the forum.
You do realise we need to see some pics of ya mota in all its glory.
Steve


----------



## Typhhon

V6RUL said:


> The 3.2 PDF on page 1, approx page 29..i think, shows the DSG heat exchanger where there is a finned water to oil heat exchanger. The coolant pipes can leak and will release the pink coolant fluid unless the clips are tight.
> Anyway, here is a pic of mine, you can see the heat exchanger and pipework in the bottom of the pic..
> Steve


I am SO WRONG then!!


----------



## V6RUL

Typhhon said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 3.2 PDF on page 1, approx page 29..i think, shows the DSG heat exchanger where there is a finned water to oil heat exchanger. The coolant pipes can leak and will release the pink coolant fluid unless the clips are tight.
> Anyway, here is a pic of mine, you can see the heat exchanger and pipework in the bottom of the pic..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO WRONG then!!
Click to expand...

Not wrong, just a slight error.
Ps only cooling fluid can leak out, not oil.
Steve


----------



## Russ 182

Ill clean the little bugger up tommorow and see if i can see where the coolant is leaking from...although i do trust Midlands VW as theyre a highly regarded specialist on here.

Tricky part is its barely enough of a leak for the coolant level to even drop. I dont however want it getting worse and finding myself at the side of a motorway with an overheated engine and dsg with no coolant left.


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> Ill clean the little bugger up tommorow and see if i can see where the coolant is leaking from...although i do trust Midlands VW as theyre a highly regarded specialist on here.
> 
> Tricky part is its barely enough of a leak for the coolant level to even drop. I dont however want it getting worse and finding myself at the side of a motorway with an overheated engine and dsg with no coolant left.


It is possible the coolant may be leaking from the plastic coolant manifold bolted to the side of the engine, i believe the gasket may only be paper and is a weakspot. Ive changed mine for a Passat version which is a bit more robust and larger.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Just to say i was very surprised at how many V6 TT's took part in session 2 of the ADI track run at castle combe, think there was less 225's than V6's so good for you guys !!! hope to see a few more of you next time out !!!


----------



## fiftyish

Hi all
If I have got the hang of this then there should be a pic of my new car for you to see (fingers crossed)


----------



## fiftyish

I think I've worked out were I went wrong 

[album]1042[/album]


----------



## dale55

Hey Steve,

Any suggestions on reducing the weight of the DSG and the V6 on the front end to improve steering feel and response?

Thanks!

Dale


----------



## V6RUL

dale55 said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> Any suggestions on reducing the weight of the DSG and the V6 on the front end to improve steering feel and response?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dale


You could remove the air con system.
Fit updated bushes and ARBS.
lighter wheels.
Adj Coilover suspension.
Balanced weight by height.
Lighter brakes.
That's about what I have done to improve handling.
Steve


----------



## iktank

iktank said:


> I thought the balanced needle only stabilised at 90 degrees once the temp was above 80 degrees, if it drops below 80 surely the gauge would then drop to correspond?
> 
> May call into local Audi dealer. Manager being very nice to me following my recent encounter with them!
> Just want peace of mind as I will be travelling Bridgend to Swinford (170 miles each way) once a week and winter is on its way


Had checked out - if temp reads that it is below 80 degrees, gauge needle will drop to correspond.
Had tick over temp checked fine - 92 degrees
Checked 49 degree thingy to Vag-con temp reading htere wass 2 degrees difference
I.e when my car read 78 degrees on 49 degree thingy), Vag-com read 80 degrees

so gona live with bouncy needle for the time being knowing it is jsut the temp sensor reading 2 degrees out.


----------



## V6RUL

Result.. Put the saving towards a pressie for her..or your missis.
Steve


----------



## Starry

Can you add me to the list please, finally got some piccies on to Flickr.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitalstarfish/sets/72157627957425177/

And before anyone asks the question (the model is a Maisto 1/18) available on Ebay around £25

Thanks

Starry


----------



## V6RUL

Hello Starry, welcome to all things V6 related.
Ive added you to the front list at num 152.. 8) 
If we can help with any questions..bring it on.
If you are already an expert then tell us something we don't know.. :roll: 
I can't see the pics of ya mota cos work wont allow downloads, so i will have to wait till i get home as im offshore at the mo.
Steve


----------



## Starry

Cheers.

Put them on photobucket, here they are, had to include my little lad as he is very proud of daddy's racing car.


----------



## V6RUL

Very nice Starry and welcome to the both of you.
Steve


----------



## PMJ

Hi, Just spend the day cleaning the car so I could add a pic on here... this is my little rocket.. Its been tweaked by AMD with A remap, Miltek and panel filter, wanting new wheels and to lower it a tad, but I am overall liking the drive .. just recently got rid of an A4 DTM to buy this.. Ignore the plate.. its not mine...


----------



## V6RUL

PMJ said:


> Hi, Just spend the day cleaning the car so I could add a pic on here... this is my little rocket.. Its been tweaked by AMD with A remap, Miltek and panel filter, wanting new wheels and to lower it a tad, but I am overall liking the drive .. just recently got rid of an A4 DTM to buy this.. Ignore the plate.. its not mine...


Nice one Mr/Mrs/Ms/Miss PMJ.. :roll: 
Looking good and glad youve decided to join us.
What is the year of da mota and what colour interior ?
I will add you to the front list, if you have no objection when you fess up.
Where abouts are you from, as there are meets round the country if your interested in finding out more.
Steve


----------



## PMJ

Hi, its Mr, Based near Reading... interior is black leather, the car is an 04, although looks alot newer than that, yes interested in meets, I come from the Skyline community and was also at meets n stuff.

I am still looking for a reputable garage in the area for a quick service, a once over and a 4 wheel alignment.... need the steering sorted asap as the steering wheel is off centre


----------



## dooldawg

Hi,

Is this only MK1 related or can a MK2 V6 join?

Just bought my first TT and haven't been out of it. I love it!!


----------



## V6RUL

dooldawg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this only MK1 related or can a MK2 V6 join?
> 
> Just bought my first TT and haven't been out of it. I love it!!


Welcome, this is a V6 thread. We don't judge..we know the MK1 is better.. :lol:
Pics are amust when youve sussed out how to do it. 
Steve


----------



## garyv6

eyup Steve & fellow V6'ers (as we say up norf)

Well chuffed today as finally got hold of some Genuine Aero bars.

Sadly didn't come with fitting kit which has now been discontinued in their wisdom by Audi so off down to hardware place where I get loads of stuff from to purchase bolts to do the job right length & all that with washers bought 8 even though I only need 4 in stainless for an outrageous price of £1.84p.

Two happy snaps below

Gary


----------



## V6RUL

Nice 1 Gary, now i know where to come to if i need to move some stuff.
Look good.
Steve


----------



## dooldawg

Ok I think I've worked out how to do this.


----------



## Slackadder

Another one to add to the list.....

Avus SIlver, manual with red leather interior and based in Farnham. A few things to sort out (roof rails, stereo - Cd player - single slot not loading/giving up the CD inside - the 6 CD Changer works though, rattle from the pasenger speaker grille) but overall a very sweet drive and very good nick nodywork wise. Had to travel quite some way to get this (Coventry) and been travelling most weekend.

So far it has travelled over 200 miles (32MPG) and the interior is mint (non smoker - demo plus 2) and the red leather looks lovely. Previously had a an Integra Type R (for 7 years and 119K miles), then a Leon Diesel so a bit of learning curve/settling in period. Silky smooth and 40 MPH in fifth is a strange experience.

Will be troubling you guys no end with questions and advice - will make sure I search first though!!!

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## 14N-TT

Hello V6ers.

I'll also post in the 'spotted' section, but thought this might be a good place to start. I feel a bit out of place as I 'only' have the 225 

I daily see a nice V6 roadster (black I think) in my company car park. It has red leather and aftermarket wheels. Also has a non OEM exhaust from the sound of it. Private plate ends in 'HOB'.

Does it belong to anyone on here?


----------



## V6RUL

dooldawg said:


> Ok I think I've worked out how to do this.


Nice and clean..  
Red interior has to be one of the nicest colour interiors..enjoy.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Anthony,
welcome to the club. Ive added you to the front list and were ready for your barage of questions...  
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

just came back from 2 weeks in the sun and the first start up was a bit sluggish, so with winter coming a new battery is in order.......
is there any difference between a 1.8 and a 3.2 battery apart from where its at? as all my usual seller wanted to kow is coupe or roadster or is he the usual "bonehead"


----------



## Slackadder

Thanks Steve

I'll make a list!!!! 

Anthony


----------



## garyv6

batteries just had a quick look on euro car parts on the net they list same for 1.8 as 3.2.

Although could always get on the blower to local German, Swedish & French as they will sell plenty & give you the right answer, just for peace of mind


----------



## mikeat45

thanx Gary
ive just done a bit of fishing myself...and it looks like they are different....so i go and find out tomorrow the real deal


----------



## V6RUL

mikeat45 said:


> thanx Gary
> ive just done a bit of fishing myself...and it looks like they are different....so i go and find out tomorrow the real deal


I fitted Bosch S5005 which is a little smaller but has more power.
The fixing bracket had to be moddified. I had to drill a new hole in it to take up the slack.

Im going for the first start after being offshore for 3 weeks, fingers crossed.
Steve


----------



## philb

Hi,

Ready to join the V6'ers. Dark blue (not sure on proper name) and Biege Leather. (DSG & 53reg)

Definately got a few questions I'm waiting to ask! 
First one is, is the main beam meant to have a yellow tint compared to normal beam. The HID's are really bright, but when you flick to main beam the extra beam is yellowish and not as bright as I expected?

PHIL


----------



## Tritium

philb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ready to join the V6'ers. Dark blue (not sure on proper name) and Biege Leather. (DSG & 53reg)
> 
> Definately got a few questions I'm waiting to ask!
> First one is, is the main beam meant to have a yellow tint compared to normal beam. The HID's are really bright, but when you flick to main beam the extra beam is yellowish and not as bright as I expected?
> 
> PHIL


Think you have your answer in the "100w" thread you posted in?
choice is: put up /get 'xenon' filament bulbs / or do a hid conversion, mate


----------



## Oreece

Hi guys,

Just picked up a Glacier Blue 05 plate, manual with black leather.

Has the standard v6 wheels at the moment which were refurbished when I bought the car but am looking for some reasonably priced RS4 style if anybody knows where to find some. Prefer genuine, not overly bothered about the condition (price dependant of course!).

Also, does anyone know how many posts I need before I can contact people selling things in the marketplace forum?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Oreece,Welcome to the TTF.
TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or Market Place facilities...
Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
Hoggy.


----------



## Oreece

Thanks Hoggy, paid my £15, just waiting to be given access.

Figured out how to attach pics:


----------



## haidergill

Hi,

Just wondering what exhausts do people rate for adding aural pleasure? Looking for a characterful note rather than just a boy racer fart sound. Also induction kits to add a nice induction snarl when the revs climb?

Don't have 3.2 DSG yet, looking to buy one in red with black leather, sat-nav and Bose...


----------



## garyv6

sounds like my car you are describing LOL

Pipewerx make exc systems that go as well as sound very nice personally I have Milltek resonated sounds exc IMO & everyone else that hears it does say the same tbh

Doesn't improve power much as v similar to OEM poss by 1-2 bhp but noise is lovely when accelerate & quiet at motorway speeds good value IMO

If you want more power then pipewerx or a custom are the way single boxes but you pay for that

BMC induction IMO are the best all rounder but everyone has different opinions & as always depend on how deep you pockets are, chances are everyone will recommend a cheap mod called a WAK box more info on site if you search wak box (drilled airbox) which is simple enough to do.

Regards

Gary


----------



## V6RUL

Oreece said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just picked up a Glacier Blue 05 plate, manual with black leather.
> 
> Has the standard v6 wheels at the moment which were refurbished when I bought the car but am looking for some reasonably priced RS4 style if anybody knows where to find some. Prefer genuine, not overly bothered about the condition (price dependant of course!).
> 
> Also, does anyone know how many posts I need before I can contact people selling things in the marketplace forum?
> 
> Thanks


Hello Mr.Oreece, ive added you to the front list.
Best colour of the range.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I have added a link to identify indies in the UK that will remove the mechatronic unit from your car and will post it off for repair and then refit it..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=250521
i have put a couple of indies up but i need your help to identify more..please help as peeps will be ripped off by Audi if we dont help them.
Steve


----------



## gogs

V6RUL said:


> I have added a link to identify indies in the UK that will remove the mechatronic unit from your car and will post it off for repair and then refit it..
> http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic ... 2&t=250521
> i have put a couple of indies up but i need your help to identify more..please help as peeps will be ripped off by Audi if we dont help them.
> Steve


Thanks Steve, fingers crossed a local indie will be found for all our mechatronic issues! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

gogs said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have added a link to identify indies in the UK that will remove the mechatronic unit from your car and will post it off for repair and then refit it..
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=250521
> i have put a couple of indies up but i need your help to identify more..please help as peeps will be ripped off by Audi if we dont help them.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve, fingers crossed a local indie will be found for all our mechatronic issues! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

No worries
Steve


----------



## haidergill

garyv6 said:


> sounds like my car you are describing LOL
> 
> Pipewerx make exc systems that go as well as sound very nice personally I have Milltek resonated sounds exc IMO & everyone else that hears it does say the same tbh
> 
> Doesn't improve power much as v similar to OEM poss by 1-2 bhp but noise is lovely when accelerate & quiet at motorway speeds good value IMO
> 
> If you want more power then pipewerx or a custom are the way single boxes but you pay for that
> 
> BMC induction IMO are the best all rounder but everyone has different opinions & as always depend on how deep you pockets are, chances are everyone will recommend a cheap mod called a WAK box more info on site if you search wak box (drilled airbox) which is simple enough to do.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gary


I like your colour, i'm looking for red with black leather. Think it's the best colour I've seen on the TT.


----------



## V6RUL

I have updated the front page with a shortcut to the Ross-Tech site which will run you through the steps for readapting the DSG to basic settings and from this reset the DSG can relearn and adapt up.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... x_(DSG/02E)#Basic_Setting
Steve


----------



## fiftyish

Hi all

I'm thinking of getting my DSG remapped at the TT shop.
Has anyone on here had it done by them and if so what do you think to the result?

Cheers

Nick


----------



## V6RUL

fiftyish said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm thinking of getting my DSG remapped at the TT shop.
> Has anyone on here had it done by them and if so what do you think to the result?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick


Hi Nick, if they are offering a Revo remap for £300, this will do you as it is the safest most aggressive map you can put on the V6. It will give you improved midrange and approx 15 to 25 bhp. You may get a discount if you are a member of the TTOC.
Steve


----------



## bluey32

Hi guys and girls, Air con is making a noise when turned on, it sounds like the gas is leaking, we don't really use it so will keeping it turned off be ok, or will it be affecting anything else.
Thanks.


----------



## fiftyish

Thanks for the reply Steve

Nick


----------



## V6RUL

bluey32 said:


> Hi guys and girls, Air con is making a noise when turned on, it sounds like the gas is leaking, we don't really use it so will keeping it turned off be ok, or will it be affecting anything else.
> Thanks.


If the bearing is on the way out it could seize and cause you issues.
I have had my AC removed so i wont suffer with niggles.
Steve


----------



## Grahamstt

bluey32 said:


> Hi guys and girls, Air con is making a noise when turned on, it sounds like the gas is leaking, we don't really use it so will keeping it turned off be ok, or will it be affecting anything else.
> Thanks.


Needs recharging and new oil


----------



## bluey32

Thanks for the reply fellas, I only found out coz the other half knocked the econ button off. 
So technically it's her fault so really I should leave it off so she can freeze on her way up to Scotland. That might teach here to stop finding faults.


----------



## acsgp

I haven't really checked the pages, but is it possible to flip the Haldex around and make it a rear driver predominantly?

It's currently front 90%, rear 10% in cruise mode, but I know that the Haldex can send 90% of the torque to the rear. Has anyone changed it to front 10% and rear 90% in default mode?


----------



## V6RUL

50/50 split is the best you can get.
You could disconnect the front driveshafts for RWD, but that's too radical.
Performance haldex will improve rear bias.
Steve


----------



## iktank

Going to change the coolant temp sensor this weekend - the TTis the only vehicle I have ever owned and not worked on it, all ive doen is checked the oil level!!!

Where in the engine bay can I find the sensor - is there a procedure written anywhere, i did try search engine but found nothing

Thanks and wish you all a fab Christmas

Tank


----------



## deanyoungson

Hi All,

I did post this in the normal forum... but thought I would throw it in here also...

I am currently in the process of selling my V6, in order to save the potential buyer of any problems I am trying to fix a battery drain which occurs randomly...

It all started in September I returned to my car and the hazards were flashing, when I went to start it the battery was dead...? (Have check ed the siren and all is working, so cant be dead batteries?)

My indi replaced the battery with a Bosch S3, thinking that would fix it - it didn't, so far they have been unable to fix the problem, and have questioned the dash pod, DSG box and cooling fans...does anybody have any idea what could be causing this drain?

They replaced the fan control unit last week but again yesterday I went to start the car and it was completely flat, the indi is now convinced that he needs to replace the two fans also - does this sound correct? can anybody give me a rough idea of the cost for this job, as he is quoting Monday and i dont want my pants pulled down?

Concerning the battery I am not convinced that the S3 is powerful enough to handle the V6 - can anybody recommend a suitable battery Bosch or Vetra?

Also I need the car over the festive period so can not really leave it with a mechanic until afterwards... 
I have bought a Ctek MXS 5.0 charger, would it be okay if I remove the battery every night and leave on charge until I can leave it in a garage after the festive holiday?

Sorry for all the questions...
I hope you can offer some much appreciated advice...?


----------



## V6RUL

I have a Bosch S5005 fitted, very powerfull and bought online and delivered the next day.
You will need to split electrical circuits and measure where voltage is being drained from when the ignition is off.
V6ers dont usually suffer with battery drain, but when 1.8s do it is usually down to dashpod.
Steve


----------



## deanyoungson

Thanks V6RUL...
Im going to go and collect the car tomorrow from the indi and take the battery out each night and leaving it on charge.
Going to give the guys at the TT shop a call tomorrow and get it booked in for a diagnostic asap.


----------



## iktank

Changed the coolant sensor, but car is definately running bit cold
Checking on 49C car running between 79 and 82 degrees and gauge needle bouncing around as soon as engine temp hits 80 the needle rises to corectly sit at 90

So need to change the thermostat - had anyone a pic of where it is and a 'how to'

Cheers
Tank


----------



## gofast88

You Must add me to the V6 brigade Steve, although most of the pics are at the dealer before i brought it out 






















































Out riding it for almost the first time.... 

Since i got it out from the dealer, the coil`pack-thing (?) have been fixed, new rubber TT front-floor mats, Parrot MKI9200 handsfree-set installed, new brake discs and pads front AND back. On january the third 2012, they will replace 2 new roof rail because of corriosion/rusty(?) + the front/hood are slightly higher (2-3 mm) on the right side compared to left side.. :roll: Guess it`s been chrashed once. BUT after all, it`s a beautiful car with full service history++. Love it.

She`s in the garage all the time, been polished/rubbed/vacum-cleaning/oil moving parts all over/engine wash/ leather cleaning to the seats++++. Just want to look, and look, and feel.... Guess it`s passion :wink:

From summertime, i HOPE to afford new 19" wheels. Of course want the BBS CH with 235/35... but we`ll see.

Cheers guys, happy christmas from Norway


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Mr gofast, nice to have you on board and you wont get stuck in small snow with quattro..
Ive added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## gofast88

V6RUL said:


> Hi Mr gofast, nice to have you on board and you wont get stuck in small snow with quattro..
> Ive added you to the front list.
> Steve


     Thanks!!

Merry Christmas to You Steve! 

best wishes from Geir
Norway :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

And the same to you Geir and all the other V6ers out there.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Nice to see more V6 ers. Steve, is there no way this thread could not become a sticky as it is a specific thread? It often get lots in a few pages if no updates.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Marco and all the greetings of the year.
I will PM a mod to see if i can get it stickified.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> Hi Marco and all the greetings of the year.
> I will PM a mod to see if i can get it stickified.. :lol:
> Steve


Seasons Greetings Steve and all the best for the new year. Same to fellow V6 folk :lol: 
Hope they can sort that for us, be good.


----------



## garyv6

Anyone running a V6 Mk1 dsg with AP coilovers fitted ?

need feedback/advice

I have H&R lowering springs fitted atm car is sitting lower & lower seem to have settled a bit to low for my liking am worried about my sump & had a few scrapes to front bumper that have annoyed me

Springs were meant to lower car by 25mm nothing daft & are correct springs for car but as i say seem a lot lower than that

Been told way fwd is coilovers but AP kits fot V6 states Lowers: Front: 30-90mm & Rear: 25-75mm

this is kicking off @ 30mm lower & I cant really afford them so cant afford to get it wrong although I am aware that these aren't the most expensive to buy but are branded any help/advice sought as not after a slam just dont like standard ride height makes car look like a 4x4

thanks


----------



## V6RUL

garyv6 said:


> Anyone running a V6 Mk1 dsg with AP coilovers fitted ?
> 
> need feedback/advice
> 
> I have H&R lowering springs fitted atm car is sitting lower & lower seem to have settled a bit to low for my liking am worried about my sump & had a few scrapes to front bumper that have annoyed me
> 
> Springs were meant to lower car by 25mm nothing daft & are correct springs for car but as i say seem a lot lower than that
> 
> Been told way fwd is coilovers but AP kits fot V6 states Lowers: Front: 30-90mm & Rear: 25-75mm
> 
> this is kicking off @ 30mm lower & I cant really afford them so cant afford to get it wrong although I am aware that these aren't the most expensive to buy but are branded any help/advice sought as not after a slam just dont like standard ride height makes car look like a 4x4
> 
> thanks


Im on my way.
Steve


----------



## garyv6

Massive thanks to Steve for calming my nerves, just left my house now I am feeling a lot better & calmer having compared cars/stance/height.
Top guy & great ambassador for the club & V6 owners always there to help & advise.
Thanks Steve, full marks

[smiley=iloveyou.gif] (not in a brokeback mountain kinda way though, let's just be clear about that point)

Gary


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Gaz..
My stance is similar to Gary's with mine a few mm lower on the back end.
If it was lower than mine at the front I would be worried, but it isn't, so, keep away from those fecking kerns and straddle speed bumps.. slowly
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Steve is our Hero................ 8)


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Steve is our Hero................ 8)


Hi David,long time no speak..hope your getting about ok now any Joy is ok
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Thanks Steve,
All ok , ...... Your right it is a long time we must catch up soon , hope work going well for you , are you in exotic climates or are you in UK ?
ATB
David


----------



## V6RUL

All good with me and family.
I'm due to go offshore next week to earn some corn.
Hoping to get to as many events as I can this year so hopefully see you at 1 or 2
Steve


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Add me to the list please. Only just bought mine... been waiting to afford one since they came out over 10 years ago... and I LOVE IT. 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Added you Mr Joe, welcome.
Dont be shy if you have any questions or info you want to share.
Steve


----------



## mik3

Hoping to pick up one of these very soon  Been told to avoid DSG?  liked the idea of it but expenive if breaks?


----------



## V6RUL

mik3 said:


> Hoping to pick up one of these very soon  Been told to avoid DSG?  liked the idea of it but expenive if breaks?


Good luck with your search and hope to see you back soon.
As long as you get a V6 whether it is manual or DSG, it doesn't matter..to you, but i have DSG and i would have another one, cos it is the future.
Steve


----------



## avyi

Hello V6ers,

Please add me to the list as I am the proud owner of a Mk2 3.2L V6 in Silver (Manual!)
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=4913

Cheers!


----------



## n16mct

I love V6's!


----------



## V6RUL

The front list has been updated and ive added avyi [strange username] 

I think we all love the V6 here, even the non V6ers as the noise and torque is addictive.
Steve


----------



## Davo_TT

Please also add me, I'm now the proud owner of an immaculate 05 TT V6 manual in silver.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Davo, i have added you to the list and all we need to see now is some decent pics.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Davo_TT

Yep, I'll get some pics taken ASAP and get them posted. The car must of previously been owned by someone on here as its got TTOC badges 8)


----------



## nate42

Might get banned for posting this thread as I drive a tiny 1.8 :lol: :lol:

Thought you might be interested on lighter front discs. Stock alloy hub ones are around 10kg, bad aftermarket one piece as much as 12kg. These are 8kg. Pity these were not around when I was after V6 discs [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
http://www.racingbrake.com/MK4_R32_FRONT_2004_p/2174-381.htm
Not my images source below

























SOURCE:http://www.r32oc.com/general-chat/33693-racingbrakes-two-piece-rotor-mk4-mk5.html


----------



## V6RUL

2 piece discs without springs are going to rattle a bit, so they will be a bit noisy for street use.
ECS do a cheaper replacement for the V6, but not lighter.
I run Tarox 2 piece, bolted hats and lighter than you have shown but a little more expensive cos I've upped to 350mm but shipping costs from the States may be prohibative and what about CS if there are issues.








Steve


----------



## brnmurray

V6RUL said:


> 2 piece discs without springs are going to rattle a bit, so they will be a bit noisy for street use.
> ECS do a cheaper replacement for the V6, but not lighter.
> I run Tarox 2 piece, bolted hats and lighter than you have shown but a little more expensive cos I've upped to 350mm but shipping costs from the States may be prohibative and what about CS if there are issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Hi guys need some help my TT is going to get painted in the next few days the front bumper is coming off i want to change the water pump is it a big job to do can i do it myself can sombody send some pics where about it is as i said i need some help.
Thanks
Brian.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Brn,
here is a pic of the metal impellar you should go for, as the plastic one does go brittle and there is a chance the vanes will brake off, just like mine, but only as it was being taken off.
I think you will have to drop the rad frame to allow access to the pump which is under the alternator.
Belt off, 3 bolts and your home free.. :roll: 








Steve


----------



## CHADTT

Davo_TT said:


> Yep, I'll get some pics taken ASAP and get them posted. The car must of previously been owned by someone on here as its got TTOC badges 8)


Twas me. 

Actually the missus car, she let me drive it at the weekends.
Sad to see the car go as the only reason for selling was that my daughter would'nt fit in the back any more. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 

Haven't been on the Forum for ages as I've been working abroad.

Glad to see its gone to a forum member who will love it as much as I did and forget the stereo just drive with the windows open and enjoy that V6 sound.


----------



## bigsyd

hi chad, good to see you around again. hope all is well at your end 8)


----------



## Davo_TT

CHADTT said:


> Davo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'll get some pics taken ASAP and get them posted. The car must of previously been owned by someone on here as its got TTOC badges 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Twas me.
> 
> Actually the missus car, she let me drive it at the weekends.
> Sad to see the car go as the only reason for selling was that my daughter would'nt fit in the back any more. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Haven't been on the Forum for ages as I've been working abroad.
> 
> Glad to see its gone to a forum member who will love it as much as I did and forget the stereo just drive with the windows open and enjoy that V6 sound.
Click to expand...

It's always reassuring to know its been previously looked after, and I must say its one very tidy TT. Would you be able to drop me a PM to let me know what mods it's got on it.


----------



## CHADTT

bigsyd said:


> hi chad, good to see you around again. hope all is well at your end 8)


Hi Sid,

All is well started new job recently with me travelling allover the world.

Missus was moaning too much about the TT can't fit her friends in and daughter bashing her head when sitting in the back, so I told her to just sort it out. I got her a Mini Cooper S Clubman, fits 4 adults and quite funky. Already started modding that!! shame i wont be joining you all on the trips, but I'll still be lurking on the forum now and then.


----------



## V6RUL

With the cold weather here ive added some links on page 1, to replacement battery suppliers that will deliver next day to your front door.
Steve


----------



## matt31

Hi all,

I present myself, following a question posted about the mech unit (fault code on solenoid 4, I will change my battery today, original one, and make a reset of the mech with my VAGCOM).

Matthieu, 31 years old, owner of a dolomites grey TT 3.2 DSG from 2003, anis leather interior.

I'm a Frenchie, and live in Toulouse, in South of France.

I'm the owner of this TT since March 2009, and I'm the second one.

I like mechanic, but it's not my work.

You'll find below some photos of my TT.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Ajay and Matt, i have added you both to the front list on page 1.
Matt, your steering wheel appears to be on the wrong side.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## matt31

You're right, we are driving on the wrong side here... 

I have to change my battery today, its voltage is about 10,9V, everything off (the battery is 9 years old, like my TT)... Hope it will fix the sporadic issue met last week on the mechatronic module (Solenoid 4 open or short to ground), with a reset using VAGCOM. :roll:

I have received GY Eagle F1 Asy 2 (front tires to change, after 18k km, approx. 11k miles). I expect them to be better than Asy 1, fitted for yet. 
Do anybody has any feedback on these tires ?

Thanks all ! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Changing the battery after so long will always benefit the TT.
It needs a full charge all the time to optomise all the electrics and you may find that good power may help the mechatronic work correctly, but it is not a guarantee.
Any major brand tyre will be fine for the TT, its the lesser known ones that you have to be carefull about.
Steve


----------



## matt31

Thanks Steve,

For GY Eagle F1 Asy, it's commonly used on TT in France, and I have found the Asy 1 a little bit under the PZero Rosso I had before. I have found them less rigid and a little noisier. But it seems than Asy 2 are way better than Asy 1. I expect rear ones to be Asy 2, 'cause after 16 000 kms, they are pretty well (half life IMO), and much better than front ones.

I will give a feedback on them after a few km (I mount them tomorrow or saturday). Vred Ultrac Sessenta are well apreciated too, as Michelin PS2.

The battery will be Fulmen one, 77Ah, 760A.

Matt


----------



## V6RUL

The power of the battery will be fine, but ive never heard of the brand.

Ive had P zeros then T rosso and now im running Mich PS3s which i think is step up.
Not sure PS2s are still around as the PS3s have taken over.
Steve


----------



## matt31

Fulmen is a french "premium" brand for batteries, that seems to be part of Exide now. My brother has one in his A3 3.2 (manual gearbox, from 2004), and is very happy with it.

Concerning PS3, a collegue is not very happy with them, fitted on his RS4 B7 last week, replacing Conti SportContact3... Noisier and less rigid for yet.

Matt


----------



## V6RUL

matt31 said:


> Fulmen is a french "premium" brand for batteries, that seems to be part of Exide now. My brother has one in his A3 3.2 (manual gearbox, from 2004), and is very happy with it.
> 
> Concerning PS3, a collegue is not very happy with them, fitted on his RS4 B7 last week, replacing Conti SportContact3... Noisier and less rigid for yet.
> 
> Matt


Different cars will benefit from certain tyres.
I agree the PS3 side wall is a little softer which is ok for me as my suspension is uprated and the softer wall gives me a little flex back. My tyres are noisy, but i thought that was due to the grip as friction creates noise.
Steve


----------



## matt31

Anyway, I will see how the Asy 2 are... 

Otherwise, I have posted on microswitch failure topic, a particularity of our V6 : do you know that opening the driver's door causes the priming of the fuel pump ? 
When microswitch is KO, the fuel pump doesn't prime, so when the tank is less than 1/3, the start is difficult because of low pressure in the fuel circuit. Frequently need to start twice.

Issue fixed with the new microswitch. I think that it has dammaged my fuel pump that is dead a few months later...


----------



## matt31

Hi all,

I have changed my battery yesterday, reseted the gearbox, driven during half an hour. Seems to be pretty good, DSG smooth, no security mode, no fault codes. I cross my fingers, but my mech issue seems to be fixed with this new battery...

Hope that it will be the same next days!


----------



## V6RUL

matt31 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have changed my battery yesterday, reseted the gearbox, driven during half an hour. Seems to be pretty good, DSG smooth, no security mode, no fault codes. I cross my fingers, but my mech issue seems to be fixed with this new battery...
> 
> Hope that it will be the same next days!


Sounds good, hopefully you will have many miles of good motoring.
Ive heard my fuel pump priming when opening the door but didn't realise the level of the tank had an influence..nice find.
www.ecutesting.com will repair the mechatronic unit if it does cause issues in the future.
Steve


----------



## matt31

V6RUL said:


> matt31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have changed my battery yesterday, reseted the gearbox, driven during half an hour. Seems to be pretty good, DSG smooth, no security mode, no fault codes. I cross my fingers, but my mech issue seems to be fixed with this new battery...
> 
> Hope that it will be the same next days!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, hopefully you will have many miles of good motoring.
> Ive heard my fuel pump priming when opening the door but didn't realise the level of the tank had an influence..nice find.
> http://www.ecutesting.com will repair the mechatronic unit if it does cause issues in the future.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve! I have already contacted them, and won't hesitate if I still have issues. I hope that my TT will now be fine... 

Btw, I have read some posts about yours, nice mods! Should be great to drive!


----------



## V6RUL

matt31 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have changed my battery yesterday, reseted the gearbox, driven during half an hour. Seems to be pretty good, DSG smooth, no security mode, no fault codes. I cross my fingers, but my mech issue seems to be fixed with this new battery...
> 
> Hope that it will be the same next days!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, hopefully you will have many miles of good motoring.
> Ive heard my fuel pump priming when opening the door but didn't realise the level of the tank had an influence..nice find.
> http://www.ecutesting.com will repair the mechatronic unit if it does cause issues in the future.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Steve! I have already contacted them, and won't hesitate if I still have issues. I hope that my TT will now be fine...
> 
> No worries..
> 
> Btw, I have read some posts about yours, nice mods! Should be great to drive!
Click to expand...

Cheers..scarry to drive until i get used to her..
Steve


----------



## matt31

Just a quick update in order to keep you aware... 200 km driven from battery replacement, no problem at all.

It seems that my mech issue has been fixed with a simple battery replacement... Quite a good news for my bank account !

Thanks !


----------



## Starry

Guy's, what issues with the mech unit does a battery replacement sort out?

My TT sometimes can be a bit sluggish but then puls OK once the revs pick up.

Also how do you do a Mech reset, do you need someone with VAGCOM?

Why would you do a reset?

Sorry if these are dumb questions :?


----------



## V6RUL

matt31 said:


> Just a quick update in order to keep you aware... 200 km driven from battery replacement, no problem at all.
> 
> It seems that my mech issue has been fixed with a simple battery replacement... Quite a good news for my bank account !
> 
> Thanks !


Result.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## matt31

Hi,

I have had the DSG put in security mode, PRNDS flashing, only 1st and 3rd gear (no reverse one). VAGCOM told me that solenoid 4 was opened or short to ground.

Your DSG auto learns depending from how you drive, and if you drive in town, with a lot of congestion, learning can be not very efficient. Resetting the DSG reinitialises the factory settings.

You have to do it using VAGCOM. Here you can find the procedure : http://forums.audipassion.com/topic/131 ... ge__st__80

Rgds,

Matt


----------



## V6RUL

Starry said:


> Guy's, what issues with the mech unit does a battery replacement sort out?
> 
> My TT sometimes can be a bit sluggish but then puls OK once the revs pick up.
> 
> Also how do you do a Mech reset, do you need someone with VAGCOM?
> 
> Why would you do a reset?
> 
> Sorry if these are dumb questions :?


No worries mate..all here to help..esp if it saves ya few quid.
A new battery should be giving tip top power out to the systems on the TT.
An older battery will start to loose its ability to function at 100% after a few years.
Visit the ross-tech site for instructions to do a mechatronic reset and you dont need Vagcom. 
A reset puts the adaptions back to factory settings and over a period of time the mechatronic adapts to the gearbox.
Steve


----------



## matt31

V6RUL said:


> matt31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update in order to keep you aware... 200 km driven from battery replacement, no problem at all.
> 
> It seems that my mech issue has been fixed with a simple battery replacement... Quite a good news for my bank account !
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> Result.. 8)
> Steve
Click to expand...

Yes, quite good ! Thanks for your support !

On a french forum (AudiPassion), a Golf 5 GTI DSG owner reported me that VW told him to check the battery first if DSG is faulty...


----------



## V6RUL

matt31 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update in order to keep you aware... 200 km driven from battery replacement, no problem at all.
> 
> It seems that my mech issue has been fixed with a simple battery replacement... Quite a good news for my bank account !
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> Result.. 8)
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, quite good ! Thanks for your support !
> 
> On a french forum (AudiPassion), a Golf 5 GTI DSG owner reported me that VW told him to check the battery first if DSG is faulty...
Click to expand...

Workede out to be good advice.
Steve


----------



## Starry

Cheers Steve I will take a look.


----------



## Grahamstt

matt31 said:


> On a french forum (AudiPassion), a Golf 5 GTI DSG owner reported me that VW told him to check the battery first if DSG is faulty...


You will also find that this forum gives the same advice for batteries and DSG probs, this link just being one of them.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=250594

I've posted a few times for DSG probs and as you say the battery change for the cost involved is a no brainer. Even if you use ecutesting.com by the time the job is completed you would be approaching £1000. If the battery doesn't cure it a spare one as back up isn't such a bad thing anyway.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Graham you've been hiding..
Steve


----------



## matt31

Grahamstt said:


> matt31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a french forum (AudiPassion), a Golf 5 GTI DSG owner reported me that VW told him to check the battery first if DSG is faulty...
> 
> 
> 
> You will also find that this forum gives the same advice for batteries and DSG probs, this link just being one of them.
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=250594
> 
> I've posted a few times for DSG probs and as you say the battery change for the cost involved is a no brainer. Even if you use ecutesting.com by the time the job is completed you would be approaching £1000. If the battery doesn't cure it a spare one as back up isn't such a bad thing anyway.
Click to expand...

Hi,

I only reported advices given by a french VW dealer to another owner in a french forum, as I'm french and more involved in french forums than in UK ones. Even though, your forum is a really great one (and I try to participate with my little knowledge and my more or less approximative english), and I'm pretty convinced that british people are more car lovers than french people, and the community is much more active than the french one. For example, in AudiPassion french forum, we are only 6 active TT V6 Mk1 owners... :?

Concerning the link you have posted, I have had the same error code as Gogs (Solenoïd 4 N91 open or short to ground), and fixed my DSG issue by changing the battery, just as Gogs.

Rgds,

Matthieu


----------



## V6RUL

Get your French community to come on here as the knowledge shared will be a benefit and your English is good but will improve more..entente cordiale
Steve


----------



## matt31

Hi Steve,

Frenchies are not well known for their ability to speak foreign languages... :roll: 
But I'm pretty sure that some of them read this forum sometimes. I try to improve my English (very usefull for my work, as I work with german, english, spanish and indian people...). I will bring my knowledge as far as I can.

Rgds

Matthieu


----------



## matt31

Hi all,

Just an update to say that I have had the same error on my mech yesterday... 

I'm going to unmount my mech unit and bring it to a french store, that is able to repair it near my location.

Hope the issue will be fixed. :?

Regards,

Matt


----------



## matt31

A quick update to keep you aware.

I have found a new N91 solenoid with brand new screws and gasket to repair my mech unit. I receive it before the end of the week (88€). I will change this solenoid this week end. Hope it will work. :roll:

Regards,

Mat


----------



## V6RUL

matt31 said:


> A quick update to keep you aware.
> 
> I have found a new N91 solenoid with brand new screws and gasket to repair my mech unit. I receive it before the end of the week (88€). I will change this solenoid this week end. Hope it will work. :roll:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mat


Good luck mat, we dont seem to have anyone on the forum who has tried to repair the mecha units themselves.
Let us know how you get on.
Steve


----------



## matt31

Thanks Steve !

It seems not to be difficult, just the solenoid N91 that doesn't open / close sometimes when hot. Held by 3 screws, access possible only by removing the mech cover (5 screws) and the interconnector (4 screws), not taking the mech unit out.

I have bought gaskets and screws for mech cover and DSG oil cooler (think I have to replace them, seems to have a little oil leak). I will change oil and filter at the same time.

I will take and post some photos if I can.

Regards,

Mat


----------



## V6RUL

matt31 said:


> Thanks Steve !
> 
> It seems not to be difficult, just the solenoid N91 that doesn't open / close sometimes when hot. Held by 3 screws, access possible only by removing the mech cover (5 screws) and the interconnector (4 screws), not taking the mech unit out.
> 
> I have bought gaskets and screws for mech cover and DSG oil cooler (think I have to replace them, seems to have a little oil leak). I will change oil and filter at the same time.
> 
> I will take and post some photos if I can.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mat


A "how to" with pictures would be a good idea.
Steve


----------



## matt31

V6RUL said:


> A "how to" with pictures would be a good idea.
> Steve


I think I will write one, as I have done for other things on french forums (cruise control installation, aux output, 12V outlet). It could be helpful... :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

matt31 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "how to" with pictures would be a good idea.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will write one, as I have done for other things on french forums (cruise control installation, aux output, 12V outlet). It could be helpful... :wink:
Click to expand...

 8)


----------



## Grahamstt

Hi steve

We repair Mech Units -- ecu testing repair the dry joints and we repair the solenoids etc as it's only the same as a normal auto trans valve body.
Be aware tho any open or short circuit codes for solenoids relate tothe wiring that goes to them and not necessarily the solenoid itself. We find sometimes that the solenoid can be faulty even if electrically it doesn't code as it can block and stop the flow of fluid to the component it feeds.
Some pics;


----------



## mik3

Finally got one!

Can you add me to the list?

Glacier Blue , Manual , Cream Leather










just need some wheels for it


----------



## Tritium

mik3 said:


> Finally got one!
> 
> Can you add me to the list?
> 
> Glacier Blue , Manual , Cream Leather
> 
> just need some wheels for it


& maybe lowered to.


----------



## mik3

Tritium said:


> mik3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got one!
> 
> Can you add me to the list?
> 
> Glacier Blue , Manual , Cream Leather
> 
> just need some wheels for it
> 
> 
> 
> & maybe lowered to.
Click to expand...

thanks, loving the welcome :?


----------



## Darthhawkeye

Hi,

Just realised that I have not yet added my car to your list (even though I have had it for almost 2 years now).

Red (with Black roof wrap) & DSG.


----------



## garyv6

Am I the only one that likes Ronal wheels on here, :?

I love my V6 alloys always get plenty of comments on them just as much as BBS RS803 which put on the other day for summer use, that said the BBS weigh nowt compared to the Ronals.

IMO Audi V6 optional wheels look killer, it's what sets a V6 apart from the heard, although everyone wants the V6 look front bumper & rear spoiler, big brakes

That said I ain't a fan of RS4 wheels so each to their own & I am a hypocrite

Some pics below of my beast with both sets on apologies for quality of first couple was quick snap as a rare autumn sunny day but it was bloody freezing, usually is up North, other a bit more staged hope you like em V6ers

G


----------



## V6RUL

It does take me back to when i had mr Ronals on..








They were kerbed beyond repair otherwise i would have kept them longer.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Grahamstt said:


> Hi steve
> 
> We repair Mech Units -- ecu testing repair the dry joints and we repair the solenoids etc as it's only the same as a normal auto trans valve body.
> Be aware tho any open or short circuit codes for solenoids relate tothe wiring that goes to them and not necessarily the solenoid itself. We find sometimes that the solenoid can be faulty even if electrically it doesn't code as it can block and stop the flow of fluid to the component it feeds.
> Some pics;
> View attachment 3
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> View attachment 1


Cheers Graham..i will be adding some info to page 1 to point peeps in your direction and being based in the middle of the UK, is always a good thing.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Some our new friends and old ones too, added to the front list.
Steve


----------



## gogs

garyv6 said:


> Am I the only one that likes Ronal wheels on here, :?
> 
> I love my V6 alloys always get plenty of comments on them just as much as BBS RS803 which put on the other day for summer use, that said the BBS weigh nowt compared to the Ronals.
> 
> IMO Audi V6 optional wheels look killer, it's what sets a V6 apart from the heard, although everyone wants the V6 look front bumper & rear spoiler, big brakes
> 
> That said I ain't a fan of RS4 wheels so each to their own & I am a hypocrite
> 
> Some pics below of my beast with both sets on apologies for quality of first couple was quick snap as a rare autumn sunny day but it was bloody freezing, usually is up North, other a bit more staged hope you like em V6ers
> 
> G


I love my Ronal wheels, they need refurbed now, I bought a set of Audi Votex alloys also which are currently in my spare room as they were removed for the winter,


----------



## garyv6

Sweet wheels I like the Votex wheels, nice design.

I refurbish wheels to the highest standard, did both sets on mine came with the BBS which weren't in the best shape at all I bought the Ronals for winter use 'one wipes' as I call them far easier to live with than BBS & you would be mad to run them in winter.

I'm not the cheapest but you get what you pay for

I did Burns wheels for her dad's car she's on the TTOC forum

For examples of my work follow the link there's an album of some of my work in an album entitled Alloys (oddly enough) as well as some of the cars I have done, never get much time to do my own.

http://www.facebook.com/people/Gary-Lou ... ing/photos


----------



## matt31

Hi,

A quick update : I have received the new solenoid, with O rings, new spring and new metal ball. I will perform the solenoid change on my mech unit this saturday...


----------



## V6RUL

matt31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick update : I have received the new solenoid, with O rings, new spring and new metal ball. I will perform the solenoid change on my mech unit this saturday...


Good luck..hopefully you havn't got shaky hands..
Steve


----------



## gogs

matt31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick update : I have received the new solenoid, with O rings, new spring and new metal ball. I will perform the solenoid change on my mech unit this saturday...


Yeah, keep us posted, my car went off on the tow truck this morning, I will get a call tomorrow to let me know if it's the mech unit or not :?


----------



## gogs

garyv6 said:


> Sweet wheels I like the Votex wheels, nice design.
> 
> I refurbish wheels to the highest standard, did both sets on mine came with the BBS which weren't in the best shape at all I bought the Ronals for winter use 'one wipes' as I call them far easier to live with than BBS & you would be mad to run them in winter.
> 
> I'm not the cheapest but you get what you pay for
> 
> I did Burns wheels for her dad's car she's on the TTOC forum
> 
> For examples of my work follow the link there's an album of some of my work in an album entitled Alloys (oddly enough) as well as some of the cars I have done, never get much time to do my own.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/people/Gary-Lou ... ing/photos


Thanks mate, the Votex are nice, don't seem to fill the arches as well as the ronals though! Pm sent to you


----------



## Marco34

garyv6 said:


> Sweet wheels I like the Votex wheels, nice design.
> 
> I refurbish wheels to the highest standard, did both sets on mine came with the BBS which weren't in the best shape at all I bought the Ronals for winter use 'one wipes' as I call them far easier to live with than BBS & you would be mad to run them in winter.
> 
> I'm not the cheapest but you get what you pay for
> 
> I did Burns wheels for her dad's car she's on the TTOC forum
> 
> For examples of my work follow the link there's an album of some of my work in an album entitled Alloys (oddly enough) as well as some of the cars I have done, never get much time to do my own.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/people/Gary-Lou ... ing/photos


I'm with you, I like the V6 wheels, very different. They were first designed for the Rosemeyer concept car that Audi produced.


----------



## matt31

Interesting, I didn't know that our alloys were designed for the Rosemeyer concept... [smiley=book2.gif]

Else, I found some interesting documentation about DSG and mech unit here :
http://www.atsg.biz/dyndata/articles/pdf/Wayne/ docs from may to september 07.

Will be useful saturday... :wink:


----------



## philb

Hi,

Another V6 to the list, forgot I had added my picture! Bought it in October and loving it.

DSG, Anis Leather


----------



## V6RUL

philb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Another V6 to the list, forgot I had added my picture! Bought it in October and loving it.
> 
> DSG, Anis Leather


Hi Phil, ive added you to the list.
Nice clean example you have there..don't let modding get the better of you..  
Steve


----------



## Marco34

matt31 said:


> Interesting, I didn't know that our alloys were designed for the Rosemeyer concept... [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Else, I found some interesting documentation about DSG and mech unit here :
> http://www.atsg.biz/dyndata/articles/pdf/Wayne/ docs from may to september 07.
> 
> Will be useful saturday... :wink:


They look every so slightly different on the Rosemeyer but still that's where they came from and have been called that too.

http://www.carbodydesign.com/archive/20 ... r-concept/


----------



## bignose

Hi All

Get mine delivered today .... Dark Blue, Grey interior ... 65k FSH 04 plate for 6k .... looking forward to my new toy ;-)


----------



## V6RUL

bignose said:


> Hi All
> 
> Get mine delivered today .... Dark Blue, Grey interior ... 65k FSH 04 plate for 6k .... looking forward to my new toy ;-)


Hi Mr Big, welcome to V6 ownership.
Pics would be nice to see once youve given her a good clean.
Ive added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## matt31

6 hours of hard labour. For nothing. I get rid of it, and go to Audi. So blazed&#8230; My hands are destroyed.


----------



## V6RUL

Whilst my TT is in the shop getting some essential mantenance works done to it it i have got some new coilpack plug covers to start freshening up the bay for the summer..








I will be fitting them soon..
Steve


----------



## matt31

Hi Steve!

Will be nice in your engine bay...


----------



## V6RUL

matt31 said:


> Hi Steve!
> 
> Will be nice in your engine bay...


The red stand out a little bit too much in the bay so i think the blue will blend a bit better with the body colour.
Steve


----------



## the_dixtar

My beauty 









Picked her up last week


----------



## jaqcom

Took Tango out last week............. 






Charity ride for local School.............. 8)


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Took Tango out last week.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charity ride for local School.............. 8)


Bet you were the fastest TT there..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

the_dixtar said:


> My beauty
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Picked her up last week


Ive added you to the front list Mr.Dextar.
Steve


----------



## ianboom

Had a 225 back in 2004, but kids, pushchairs etc, it had to go.

Roll on 2012 and my new baby.....

'53 plate 3.2 V6, DSG, 93k miles, full ASH £4500


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> Whilst my TT is in the shop getting some essential mantenance works done to it it i have got some new coilpack plug covers to start freshening up the bay for the summer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be fitting them soon..
> Steve


That will suit the new colour of the car!  When will it becoming to a North west meet again? I need to see it, it's getting rave reviews from folks.


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst my TT is in the shop getting some essential mantenance works done to it it i have got some new coilpack plug covers to start freshening up the bay for the summer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be fitting them soon..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> That will suit the new colour of the car!  When will it becoming to a North west meet again? I need to see it, it's getting rave reviews from folks.
Click to expand...

Hi Marco, just depends where i am at the start of next month..home, Aberdeen or offshore.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

ianboom said:


> Had a 225 back in 2004, but kids, pushchairs etc, it had to go.
> 
> Roll on 2012 and my new baby.....
> 
> '53 plate 3.2 V6, DSG, 93k miles, full ASH £4500


Welcome Ian, time to enjoy life again..  
Steve


----------



## iktank

Not posted any pics in V6 section before, polished it for first time this year (infact first time in 6 months) - hope its worthy. 
Its a 53plate and done 52k


----------



## V6RUL

iktank said:


> Not posted any pics in V6 section before, polished it for first time this year (infact first time in 6 months) - hope its worthy.
> Its a 53plate and done 52k


Nice and clean..i think your camera isn't doing the colour any justice..
Steve


----------



## garythesnail

I *may*have a 2004 manual with 63k in blue (moro? - very dark metallic . . . . .nice) to add to the list on behalf of my missus very shortly - deposit paid, but there's a little issue with the temperature gauge . . . . which is hopefully *just* an issue with the gauge / sender unit.

I've only managed to get to page 40 of this thread so far - good read . . . . but I'm way too late to guess at Stev6's / V6 RUL's 7th cockpit modification from a 2010 post being a silver painted instrument cluster backing . . . . or that could just be bounceback from the flash . . .

. . . . and I'm in the embarrassing position of asking for help and advice on my first post on the forum  . . .

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=274843


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Think I did us V6ers proud:


----------



## gogs

Nice job, clean under crackers moment about half way through! :lol:


----------



## Tritium

SmOkiNjOe said:


> Think I did us V6ers proud:


Nice.
But why oh why does "Slip, Sliding away" seem a more relevant music overdub. :lol:


----------



## V6graeme

Being very new please forgive the stupid question I have 18" 7 spoke standard V6 rim but looking at going for the RS4 newer style 18" rims but given the car is a weekend car and will be driven on the rather than on a track What make of tyre should I go for

I don't want 19" as had 35 profile tyres as had this sort of setup on another and the ride was poor due to the roads so sticking with 18"s

Since i am new to TT V6 ownership i have read the helpful info after buying the car. However i can say it would not have changed my mind as i like the sound and how the car drives and the quality.


----------



## Tritium

Hi Graeme
I have Goodyear Eagle F1 Assymetric 2's ( 225 40 18) on my V6 and am pleased with them. Not the cheapest tyre but I read some good reviews so after research opted for them. I've had good wet and dry grip, no loud tyre roar either.
I'm sure others on here will recommmend other tyres so you will have to decide in the end! .

Brian


----------



## V6RUL

garythesnail said:


> I *may*have a 2004 manual with 63k in blue (moro? - very dark metallic . . . . .nice) to add to the list on behalf of my missus very shortly - deposit paid, but there's a little issue with the temperature gauge . . . . which is hopefully *just* an issue with the gauge / sender unit.
> 
> I've only managed to get to page 40 of this thread so far - good read . . . . but I'm way too late to guess at Stev6's / V6 RUL's 7th cockpit modification from a 2010 post being a silver painted instrument cluster backing . . . . or that could just be bounceback from the flash . . .
> 
> . . . . and I'm in the embarrassing position of asking for help and advice on my first post on the forum  . . .
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=274843


Hi Gary, let us know if youve got the mota on your drive and i can add you to the front list.
Ive not done any mods to my dash, so maybe it is flashback afterall.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

SmOkiNjOe said:


> Think I did us V6ers proud:


Some good driving there Gray..on the edge at times as well..you must have been buzzing..
Maybe next time i will try and give you a run for your money and get some cameras front and back.
Unfortunately my TT was not ready and i gave my place to Rich196.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

V6graeme said:


> Being very new please forgive the stupid question I have 18" 7 spoke standard V6 rim but looking at going for the RS4 newer style 18" rims but given the car is a weekend car and will be driven on the rather than on a track What make of tyre should I go for
> 
> I don't want 19" as had 35 profile tyres as had this sort of setup on another and the ride was poor due to the roads so sticking with 18"s
> 
> Since i am new to TT V6 ownership i have read the helpful info after buying the car. However i can say it would not have changed my mind as i like the sound and how the car drives and the quality.


Hi Graeme, if you post up pics and spec, i can add you to the front list mate.
With Quattro available, the choice of tyre can be quite forgiving but i run Mich PS3s all round which have fantastic grip and a slightly softer sidewall which gives a little more comfort as a daily but im sure the downside is that track comfort will be too soft, but as a drag experiance they are ideal for me as they absorb a little of the torque before they hookup.
Steve


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

V6RUL said:


> SmOkiNjOe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I did us V6ers proud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some good driving there Gray..on the edge at times as well..you must have been buzzing..
> Maybe next time i will try and give you a run for your money and get some cameras front and back.
> Unfortunately my TT was not ready and i gave my place to Rich196.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Cheers Steve, I learned a lot about the characteristics of the car. Having only done about 3000 miles total driving in the TT since I bought it in January, I still didn't know its limits. Now I do, and I can say that the handling is not as bad as some people make out. If you drive aggressively, you can get the tail swinging. 8)

The V6 brakes were awesome... that's where I gained most time on all the other cars on track. I'm going to invest in better tyres, along with a competition haldex. Apart from those 2 things, I love the way it drives. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## the_dixtar

SmOkiNjOe said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmOkiNjOe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I did us V6ers proud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some good driving there Gray..on the edge at times as well..you must have been buzzing..
> Maybe next time i will try and give you a run for your money and get some cameras front and back.
> Unfortunately my TT was not ready and i gave my place to Rich196.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Steve, I learned a lot about the characteristics of the car. Having only done about 3000 miles total driving in the TT since I bought it in January, I still didn't know its limits. Now I do, and I can say that the handling is not as bad as some people make out. If you drive aggressively, you can get the tail swinging. 8)
> 
> The V6 brakes were awesome... that's where I gained most time on all the other cars on track. I'm going to invest in better tyres, along with a competition haldex. Apart from those 2 things, I love the way it drives. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Just noticed your from swansea  Cant be too far from me dude


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

the_dixtar said:


> Just noticed your from swansea  Cant be too far from me dude


Yea, where about are you in South wales?


----------



## V6graeme

Tritium said:


> Hi Graeme
> I have Goodyear Eagle F1 Assymetric 2's ( 225 40 18) on my V6 and am pleased with them. Not the cheapest tyre but I read some good reviews so after research opted for them. I've had good wet and dry grip, no loud tyre roar either.
> I'm sure others on here will recommmend other tyres so you will have to decide in the end! .


Hi Tritium thank you for you quick reply I'll have a look at them 
Thanks


----------



## the_dixtar

SmOkiNjOe said:


> the_dixtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed your from swansea  Cant be too far from me dude
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, where about are you in South wales?
Click to expand...

I live by Gorseinon, you?


----------



## V6graeme

V6RUL said:


> V6graeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being very new please forgive the stupid question I have 18" 7 spoke standard V6 rim but looking at going for the RS4 newer style 18" rims but given the car is a weekend car and will be driven on the rather than on a track What make of tyre should I go for
> 
> I don't want 19" as had 35 profile tyres as had this sort of setup on another and the ride was poor due to the roads so sticking with 18"s
> 
> Since i am new to TT V6 ownership i have read the helpful info after buying the car. However i can say it would not have changed my mind as i like the sound and how the car drives and the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Graeme, if you post up pics and spec, i can add you to the front list mate.
> With Quattro available, the choice of tyre can be quite forgiving but i run Mich PS3s all round which have fantastic grip and a slightly softer sidewall which gives a little more comfort as a daily but im sure the downside is that track comfort will be too soft, but as a drag experiance they are ideal for me as they absorb a little of the torque before they hookup.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi V6RUL
Thank you for the help, Ive had earlier michelins on a couple of previous cars but found then long lasting but a bit hard bu not tried the ps3.

I will try and get details and pics up this weekend.


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

the_dixtar said:


> SmOkiNjOe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_dixtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed your from swansea  Cant be too far from me dude
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, where about are you in South wales?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live by Gorseinon, you?
Click to expand...

Llansamlet, just off junction 44.  Have to meet up and compare notes buddy.


----------



## the_dixtar

Llansamlet, just off junction 44.  Have to meet up and compare notes buddy.[/quote]

Not that far from me then, yea sounds cool  you out and about on the weekend?


----------



## mik3

Finally took some pics of mine.

Glacier blue, V6 manual.

Plans: Private plate, wheels refurb, miltec cat back system, apline stereo


----------



## garythesnail

Don't have a date for collection yet, but got a couple of photos at the dealer. It's not perfect, but it's no spring chicken either and seems to have aged quite gracefully. Looks a bit funny surrounded by Renaults too.

bum shot 









and just the left cheek - complete with the bumper misaligned to the arch :roll: 









If anyone has any clues on the likely issue with the temperature gauge described here http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=274843 or can confirm Hoggy's comments, I'd be grateful for your thoughts.

Thanks,

Gary.

I'm not too far down the road from smokinjoe and dixtar either - Carmarthenshire


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

garythesnail said:


> I'm not too far down the road from smokinjoe and dixtar either - Carmarthenshire


Welcome Gary, 

I was in Carmarthen last saturday... just a nice ride up with the missus. 8)


----------



## rford71

Steve, please add me to the list. i have owned my 3.2 for about a year

Black on black DSG Roadster with 51k miles


Untitled by ivory3673, on Flickr


Untitled by ivory3673, on Flickr


Untitled by ivory3673, on Flickr

I have add CAM, headers, High-Flow Cats, Vflow intake, Flex fuel Kit(E85), Coilovers, and UM DSG software. 8)

Need new wheels and Cat-back exhaust :?


----------



## V6graeme

rford71 said:


> Steve, please add me to the list. i have owned my 3.2 for about a year
> 
> Black on black DSG Roadster with 51k miles
> 
> 
> Untitled by ivory3673, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by ivory3673, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by ivory3673, on Flickr
> 
> I have add CAM, headers, High-Flow Cats, Vflow intake, Flex fuel Kit(E85), Coilovers, and UM DSG software. 8)
> 
> Need new wheels and Cat-back exhaust :?


Hi nice car and very similar to mine but I think the your wheels suit the car better than the other 3.2 wheels that I have


----------



## the_dixtar

garythesnail said:


> Don't have a date for collection yet, but got a couple of photos at the dealer. It's not perfect, but it's no spring chicken either and seems to have aged quite gracefully. Looks a bit funny surrounded by Renaults too.
> 
> bum shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just the left cheek - complete with the bumper misaligned to the arch :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any clues on the likely issue with the temperature gauge described here http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=274843 or can confirm Hoggy's comments, I'd be grateful for your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary.
> 
> I'm not too far down the road from smokinjoe and dixtar either - Carmarthenshire


Welcome to v6 ownership dude  bet you can't wait to get the car!!
With the temp prob I'd do as "hoggy" sais. Make sure they sort it, I've got to change the thermostat on mine pretty soon as the temp gague is up and down. Only had the car around 3 weeks and had it from a dealer but it's too much hassle to travel back to Bristol and leave the car with them to sort so I'll do it myself


----------



## garythesnail

the_dixtar said:


> . . . . Welcome to v6 ownership dude  bet you can't wait to get the car!! . . . . .


It's a funny one, that. We've spent a lot of money on cars over the years, but never had an 'expensive' one . . . if you know what I mean. The 2002 Impreza WRX was great, the 2007 one better, but without some of the character, while the 2010 hatch WRX is a great tool, but less character than the other two. I've still got a 2005 MG ZS180 (stop laughing) which I've had from new and is a bloody great drive - direct, responsive and corners flat - even with 115K on the clock and a few rattles and shakes . . . . and the sound of 6 cylinders . . . :mrgreen: (moreso with the janspeed exhaust from the maniflds back) and a combination of being quite rev-happy and also 'lazy' when you wnat it to be (20mph without protests from under the bonnet in top gear in a 4-banger anyone?)- so yes, I am looking forward to another 6-pot.

This TT at 8 years old with 63k on the clock, while it does bear the scars of those miles, it hides them well and feels like a new car to drive . . . and, although I'm an old codger, I feel like a big kid waiting to get a call to say 'problem sorted - when do you want to collect?' . . . . and it'll be the missus' car, not mine!

Do I get shot down in flames here for saying it isn't a proper *V*6 - more a 'slightly on the wonk - 6' or a 'staggered-6'?

Happy days . . .


----------



## the_dixtar

I can't say much about the mg ownersip as I used to a mg tf myself and loved back in the day  how did you find the Audi to drive power wise compared to the scooby? I've had some tasty cars in the past like Honda S2000, v6 Clio, megane r26r, and a endless list of super bikes and I do find the tt to be quite tame compared to the cars but value for money the tt wins hands down in my opinion  and it's subtle to drive as a daily car. 
Any idea when you'll be able to pick her up?


----------



## garythesnail

Both Subarus feel faster to me - they're both 2.5ltr 4 cylinder boxers, but only 230 bhp (we couldn't justify or even afford to run an STi). Both jap-cars weigh about the same (just under a 1.5T) but feel lighter to drive (hatch especially 'easy' to drive - proper shopping car) While the TT is a little 'weighty', like the Subarus it doesn't offer much feel or feedback. The MG used to tell me what was going on - through butt and hands . . . none of which is essential for a road car - but is nice to have.

The power delivery is a different affair though. Since the MG was 'removed from service' and replaced with my current daily driver, the 2010 WRX hatch, it's the throttle response and wobbliness of the car that's really annoyed me (2007 saloon a lot firmer but without being hard). Throttle inputs lead to delays (very small) and am bothered more about lifting off the throttle and not feeling the retardation straight away than I am about waiting for a tiny instant for the turbo to spool up and kick in . . . but this is nit-picking. The KV6 in the MG with only 177 horses was pretty much instant in its reactions and while couldn't really match the pace of a 230bhp turbo engine, felt genuinely faster around the twisties, being a good quarter of a tonne lighter than the subarus (or even the TT) and would be quicker . . . . . on a dry day at least. 

The VR6 engine (similar to the MG's KV6) is very flexible and instant in its reactions to throttle inputs - I know I've taken the pee about it not being a proper vee-engine, but it's a really clever piece of engineering to fit a larger capacity 6 cylinder engine where it woudn't otherwise go - saving costs on the number of camshafts and heads required as they've done so. It's just a shame it's a heavy lump of pig-iron - but they don't really seem t break that often, do they?

Nice list of previously owned cars there dixstar.


----------



## slingy

just a question for the V6ers that have lowered their car springs only. Im pretty happy with the oem ride of my V6 its a comfortable ride and fine in the corners. So im happy with the oem feel but i do think the tt looks better lower a bit lower. Can anyone who has just springs only, recommend some springs that lower a bit and keep a oem style ride? Also did anyone get a poorer ride with springs and regret changing the suspension? Also how much should springs cost to fit?? Cheers in advance


----------



## V6RUL

slingy said:


> just a question for the V6ers that have lowered their car springs only. Im pretty happy with the oem ride of my V6 its a comfortable ride and fine in the corners. So im happy with the oem feel but i do think the tt looks better lower a bit lower. Can who has just springs only recommend some springs that lower a bit and keep a oem style ride? Also did anyone get a poorer ride with springs and regret changing the suspension? Also how much should springs cost to fit?? Cheers in advance


Just lowering springs are ok if you dont push the TT round bends or over too many bumps.
Some on here that have just fitted springs end up converting to adj coilovers.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Added you to the front list Fordy but were still waiting for Graeme to take ownership..
Steve


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> slingy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a question for the V6ers that have lowered their car springs only. Im pretty happy with the oem ride of my V6 its a comfortable ride and fine in the corners. So im happy with the oem feel but i do think the tt looks better lower a bit lower. Can who has just springs only recommend some springs that lower a bit and keep a oem style ride? Also did anyone get a poorer ride with springs and regret changing the suspension? Also how much should springs cost to fit?? Cheers in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Just lowering springs are ok if you dont push the TT round bends or over too many bumps.
> Some on here that have just fitted springs end up converting to adj coilovers.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I went for Eibach springs, it lowered it nicely. As Steve says you can discern bigger benefits from coilovers. When I drove Steve's it felt more agile in bends. Eibach are a good compromise for ride, lowering and handling, all improved for a few hundred.


----------



## slingy

cheers guys.....marco how much did it lower yours by and have you had any clearance issues?


----------



## V6RUL

slingy said:


> cheers guys.....marco how much did it lower yours by and have you had any clearance issues?


With adjustable coilovers you can raise or lower to the min/max of the coilovers.
You will only get rubbing issues if you go too low or if you fit spacers and go too low.
15mm front spacers and 20mm rears seem to be the norm, if you go for spacers.

Steve


----------



## the_dixtar

Hi Marco, Whats the tyre wear like after you put springs on? do you get uneven wear or any issues?


----------



## V6RUL

the_dixtar said:


> Hi Marco, Whats the tyre wear like after you put springs on? do you get uneven wear or any issues?


If you are altering the geometry of the TT, it would be best to have a 4 wheel alignment to ensure the wheels are pointing in the right direction.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Hi

Sorry for late reply.

Slingy,

Mine dropped 20 front and about 28mm rear. I've had no issues whatsoever with clearance, even on some of the mountainous speed humps.

I had a 4 wheel alignment done but left camber as is. It wasn't too bad and didn't see the need to spend all that money to lower it.

Dixtar - It's quite negative but have looked at other TTs and tyres wear just the same, it always hits the innder shoulder on the rear. I do about 2500 miles a year so some extra wear doesn't affect me. Handling has been fine too. It will make good progress along roads with much less body role and better grip.

This isn't my everyday car and my wife was happy for to get it as a second car/toy but I think she would draw the line at 4 figure suspension mods; personally I'm not that happy to overly mod, I don't think I would get the benefits unless pushing it hard.

To me the V6 requires spacers and lower to get it looking right. I used 10mm and 15mm on the 7.5J V6 Ronals. I like my wheels to remain in the arches but still look sporty.

Some pics on ride height. Camera phone so not the best.










Shows camber. Friends TT has 20mm rear spacers on *J RS4s.


----------



## the_dixtar

Marco34 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry for late reply.
> 
> Slingy,
> 
> Mine dropped 20 front and about 28mm rear. I've had no issues whatsoever with clearance, even on some of the mountainous speed humps.
> 
> I had a 4 wheel alignment done but left camber as is. It wasn't too bad and didn't see the need to spend all that money to lower it.
> 
> Dixtar - It's quite negative but have looked at other TTs and tyres wear just the same, it always hits the innder shoulder on the rear. I do about 2500 miles a year so some extra wear doesn't affect me. Handling has been fine too. It will make good progress along roads with much less body role and better grip.
> 
> This isn't my everyday car and my wife was happy for to get it as a second car/toy but I think she would draw the line at 4 figure suspension mods; personally I'm not that happy to overly mod, I don't think I would get the benefits unless pushing it hard.
> 
> To me the V6 requires spacers and lower to get it looking right. I used 10mm and 15mm on the 7.5J V6 Ronals. I like my wheels to remain in the arches but still look sporty.
> 
> Some pics on ride height. Camera phone so not the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows camber. Friends TT has 20mm rear spacers on *J RS4s.


That looks absolutely perfect, Have you got a part number for the springs by any chance and where did you get them from? I think they will be the ones ill be using when I decide to lower mine


----------



## V6RUL

I can hear the tigger club calling.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Marco34

I don't have a part sorry; I got the springs and lowering done at Awesome. I'd had my car about 6 months and didn't really know anyone who could do them so went with them. They did the wheel spacers too. I used forge 10mm all round but after a while decided 15mm would be better for the rear. I got the 15mm from ebay with bolts. These weren't a known manufacturer but had good reviews and were half the price of the names like Forge.

If you buy the Eibach springs for the V6 you will be fine. Some people say that all TT lower springs for the V6 are the same, H&R, Apex. but, Eibach claimed to have tested the V6 ones as the V6 has stiffer dampers than the 225. It's not as aggressive drop on the front as some, which I think is good given the already low sump. The ride is a little firmer which you would expect but handling and response is so much better. For about £130 for the springs it's really a great mod for the price. The car felt and looked more like a TT should.

Cheers
Marco


----------



## slingy

thanks for the info, the height of yours looks good to me. Do you remember roughly how much awesome charged for fitting etc?


----------



## rford71

Hi I'm looking to and a new cat back exhaust to my Audi TT 3.2 V6. I have looked at a couple different ones, the miltek and the blueflame but I just came across a exhaust from Euro cup GT here are the links below, does anyone know anything about this exhaust if it's good or bad or how it compares to the stock exhaust, the miltek or blueflame? I'm in the US and do not have many options for a aftermarket exhaust for my TT.

Robert

http://www.eurocupgt.com/acatalog/euroc ... odels.html

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-3-2-S ... _554wt_689


----------



## V6RUL

rford71 said:


> Hi I'm looking to and a new cat back exhaust to my Audi TT 3.2 V6. I have looked at a couple different ones, the miltek and the blueflame but I just came across a exhaust from Euro cup GT here are the links below, does anyone know anything about this exhaust if it's good or bad or how it compares to the stock exhaust, the miltek or blueflame? I'm in the US and do not have many options for a aftermarket exhaust for my TT.
> 
> Robert
> 
> http://www.eurocupgt.com/acatalog/euroc ... odels.html
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-3-2-S ... _554wt_689


A cat back system will not give you improved performance..but it may sound better.
For quality i would go for Pipewerx, Blueflame then Milltek if you need to change.
You will of course loose the integrated flapper but thats no biggie.
Steve


----------



## Cathie66

DSG Mauritius blue Roadster with navy hood, grey leather. I love this car!!


----------



## Cathie66

Hi can you add me to the V6 community please. I drive a Mauritius blue roadster with navy hood, grey leather and a big smile on my face.
I've had the car almost a year .. had a 225 a few years ago.
How do I upload photos of my car? I tried once but it said the pic was too many pixels. Do I need to cover my number plate and take new pics? Just trying to find out what's common practice.
Thanks


----------



## rford71

V6RUL said:


> rford71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I'm looking to and a new cat back exhaust to my Audi TT 3.2 V6. I have looked at a couple different ones, the miltek and the blueflame but I just came across a exhaust from Euro cup GT here are the links below, does anyone know anything about this exhaust if it's good or bad or how it compares to the stock exhaust, the miltek or blueflame? I'm in the US and do not have many options for a aftermarket exhaust for my TT.
> 
> Robert
> 
> http://www.eurocupgt.com/acatalog/euroc ... odels.html
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-3-2-S ... _554wt_689
> 
> 
> 
> A cat back system will not give you improved performance..but it may sound better.
> For quality i would go for Pipewerx, Blueflame then Milltek if you need to change.
> You will of course loose the integrated flapper but thats no biggie.
> Steve
Click to expand...

So you are saying there are *No* benefits in a after market cat back other that the sound?
I already have headers and high flow cats.


----------



## V6RUL

A cat back will only benefit the TT if it's combined with sport manifolds and cats.
You may loose a little torque but you will gain higher up the rev range.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Cathie, i have added you to the front list..we just need lots of pics now..
Open a photobucket account and get your pics on there first.
Click on the "share" option of a picture and then click on "link code".
Copy the "IMG for bulletin boards & forums" fullsize and then paste that code into the forum reply.
Try doing it then previewing before you post, to get it right.
Steve


----------



## rford71

V6RUL said:


> A cat back will only benefit the TT if it's combined with sport manifolds and cats.
> You may loose a little torque but you will gain higher up the rev range.
> Steve


Ok

Thanks Steve, have sport manifolds, high flow cats and 268/264 schrick cams. So hopefully a cat back will give me some proformance gain.

Robert


----------



## V6RUL

rford71 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cat back will only benefit the TT if it's combined with sport manifolds and cats.
> You may loose a little torque but you will gain higher up the rev range.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> Thanks Steve, have sport manifolds, high flow cats and 268/264 schrick cams. So hopefully a cat back will give me some proformance gain.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...

You should consider a remap with the parts fitted as you will benefit from higher revs.
There is the option to have a DSG remap to optomise gearbox functions.
Steve


----------



## slingy

steve, seems like youv'e been down santa pod a few times.....how does a standard V6 do against a standard / mapped 225??


----------



## V6RUL

slingy said:


> steve, seems like youv'e been down santa pod a few times.....how does a standard V6 do against a standard / mapped 225??


Standard vs standard then the V6 edges it.
Mapped 225 wins
Mapped vs mapped no other mods, V6 edges it
225 wins over the V6 with additional mods, except V6 turbo
Steve


----------



## slingy

So you consider the V6 remap to make a noticable difference from standard setup?


----------



## rford71

V6RUL said:


> rford71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cat back will only benefit the TT if it's combined with sport manifolds and cats.
> You may loose a little torque but you will gain higher up the rev range.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> Thanks Steve, have sport manifolds, high flow cats and 268/264 schrick cams. So hopefully a cat back will give me some proformance gain.
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should consider a remap with the parts fitted as you will benefit from higher revs.
> There is the option to have a DSG remap to optomise gearbox functions.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve,
I have United Motorsport Performance Software, United Motorsport DSG Performance Software and Bluewater Performance Flex Fuel/E85 Conversion Kits

*United Motorsport Audi TT MK1 3.2L VR6 Performance Software*
Standard Rev limit 7200
Speed limiter removed
Increased horsepower and torque
Smoother idle
Smoother under partial throttle conditions
Improved engine response
Optimized power delivery
Working Immobilizer
Fuel Octane-indifferent performance map
Improved fuel economy

*United Motorsport DSG Performance Software*
Torque limit raised to 500nm.
Downshift button turned off
Modified D mode shift pattern, for improved driving
Rev limit rasied to 7200rpm (Matching engine software required)
Improved shift response in all modes
Launch control enabled
Gear indicator on cluster enabled in D and S modes
Launch Control: 4400RPM or 5400RPM
True Manual Mode: No auto-upshift in 'M' mode

*Bluewater Performance Flex Fuel/E85 Conversion Kits*
-United Motorsport Software
-Bosch 52lb (550cc) High-Impedance Fuel Injectors
-Injector Adapter Harness for Plug-N-Play Installation
-Flex Fuel With Automatic Map Switching

Robert


----------



## V6RUL

Thanks Steve, have sport manifolds, high flow cats and 268/264 schrick cams. So hopefully a cat back will give me some proformance gain.

Robert[/quote]

You should consider a remap with the parts fitted as you will benefit from higher revs. 
There is the option to have a DSG remap to optomise gearbox functions.
Steve[/quote]

Steve,
I have United Motorsport Performance Software, United Motorsport DSG Performance Software and Bluewater Performance Flex Fuel/E85 Conversion Kits

*United Motorsport Audi TT MK1 3.2L VR6 Performance Software*
Standard Rev limit 7200
Speed limiter removed
Increased horsepower and torque
Smoother idle
Smoother under partial throttle conditions
Improved engine response
Optimized power delivery
Working Immobilizer
Fuel Octane-indifferent performance map
Improved fuel economy

*United Motorsport DSG Performance Software*
Torque limit raised to 500nm.
Downshift button turned off
Modified D mode shift pattern, for improved driving
Rev limit rasied to 7200rpm (Matching engine software required)
Improved shift response in all modes
Launch control enabled
Gear indicator on cluster enabled in D and S modes
Launch Control: 4400RPM or 5400RPM
True Manual Mode: No auto-upshift in 'M' mode

*Bluewater Performance Flex Fuel/E85 Conversion Kits*
-United Motorsport Software
-Bosch 52lb (550cc) High-Impedance Fuel Injectors
-Injector Adapter Harness for Plug-N-Play Installation
-Flex Fuel With Automatic Map Switching

Robert[/quote]

Robert, are you States or UK based ?
I suppose it will be Jeff or Matt that dealt with your setup...
I may be getting in touch with Matt if my Unitronic setup doesn't perform.
You have gone beyond the normal modder and i would be interested to know if youve had the performance of the TT logged...
Not so sure about the flex fuel system as the TT will detect via the Lambda whether the timing needs to be advanced or retarded..
Suppose the only thing left for you to do is stroke and rebore the cylinders to get you to a 3.4 or 3.5 if your chasing the power.
Steve


----------



## rford71

V6RUL said:


> Thanks Steve, have sport manifolds, high flow cats and 268/264 schrick cams. So hopefully a cat back will give me some proformance gain.
> 
> Robert


You should consider a remap with the parts fitted as you will benefit from higher revs. 
There is the option to have a DSG remap to optomise gearbox functions.
Steve[/quote]

Steve,
I have United Motorsport Performance Software, United Motorsport DSG Performance Software and Bluewater Performance Flex Fuel/E85 Conversion Kits

*United Motorsport Audi TT MK1 3.2L VR6 Performance Software*
Standard Rev limit 7200
Speed limiter removed
Increased horsepower and torque
Smoother idle
Smoother under partial throttle conditions
Improved engine response
Optimized power delivery
Working Immobilizer
Fuel Octane-indifferent performance map
Improved fuel economy

*United Motorsport DSG Performance Software*
Torque limit raised to 500nm.
Downshift button turned off
Modified D mode shift pattern, for improved driving
Rev limit rasied to 7200rpm (Matching engine software required)
Improved shift response in all modes
Launch control enabled
Gear indicator on cluster enabled in D and S modes
Launch Control: 4400RPM or 5400RPM
True Manual Mode: No auto-upshift in 'M' mode

*Bluewater Performance Flex Fuel/E85 Conversion Kits*
-United Motorsport Software
-Bosch 52lb (550cc) High-Impedance Fuel Injectors
-Injector Adapter Harness for Plug-N-Play Installation
-Flex Fuel With Automatic Map Switching

Robert[/quote]

Robert, are you States or UK based ?
I suppose it will be Jeff or Matt that dealt with your setup...
I may be getting in touch with Matt if my Unitronic setup doesn't perform.
You have gone beyond the normal modder and i would be interested to know if youve had the performance of the TT logged...
Not so sure about the flex fuel system as the TT will detect via the Lambda whether the timing needs to be advanced or retarded..
Suppose the only thing left for you to do is stroke and rebore the cylinders to get you to a 3.4 or 3.5 if your chasing the power.
Steve[/quote]

Steve, I'm in the States with Jeff UM. Jeff had some logs run on my TT about a month ago when they adjusted some of the timing. I think I may have to I follow your lead and go turbo. I've been looking at HPA's 20th addition turbo kit with the Liquid cooled integrated short runner intake manifold. If I have enough money I'll get one of those this winter.

Robert


----------



## V6RUL

Jeff is the man and hopefully Matt is following in his footsteps.
One of the things you havn't done is headwork, this can give good breathing gaines but then the restriction is the inlet plenum and there is no better option other than to go with an SRi and obv unless you go for the HPA setup. Its not a cheap option going to HPA but they get results quick..but obv it costs. There are the options to bolt on if you want to go further but again..more cash required. But the kits seem to upgradeable as when finance allows.
Dont be fooled though, that the price you see is the price you will pay, as the kits are very basic and addons will be required which will affect the price.

Im the only FI runner on this forum so its nice to see that someone else might be coming out to play..  
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Guess who has had Revo engine and DSG map today ?


----------



## boss429

Would like to add my V6 to the list it's a Black on Black 3.2 DSG 04'


----------



## V6RUL

jaqcom said:


> Guess who has had Revo engine and DSG map today ?


You little tinker..you kept that quiet.
We expect a full review David.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

boss429 said:


> Would like to add my V6 to the list it's a Black on Black 3.2 DSG 04'


Ive added ya to the front list Mr Boss.
Would be nice to see some pics with those wheels on show.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## garythesnail

Taken delivery and now a 'real' V6 owner (ok - missus, not me) of a nice, standard, MK1 04 plate Moro Blue manual with the light-tan coloured interior.

Funny how the trip computer thingy won't show more than 19mpg after the first half tank of juice, isn't it?


----------



## V6RUL

garythesnail said:


> Taken delivery and now a 'real' V6 owner (ok - missus, not me) of a nice, standard, MK1 04 plate Moro Blue manual with the light-tan coloured interior.
> 
> Funny how the trip computer thingy won't show more than 19mpg after the first half tank of juice, isn't it?


Welcome Gary..we just need to see some decent pictures now.
If you push the button in for a few seconds it will reset your mpg.
Steve


----------



## garythesnail

Thanks for the wlecome . . .



V6RUL said:


> . . . . . . If you push the button in for a few seconds it will reset your mpg.
> Steve


I don't think it'll make any difference until the whole "let's see how quick it is compared to the Impreza" for any given road either of us has ever driven on gets boring  . . . . . . which is going to be at least £140 away (about two tankfulls should do it methinks)

Photos will follow . . . . whether they're 'decent' or not seems to be completely random when I pick up a camera. :roll:


----------



## Ruffmeister

Another member for the list! 8)

04 DSG Silver with Red Leather


----------



## V6RUL

Ruffmeister said:


> Another member for the list! 8)
> 
> 04 DSG Silver with Red Leather


Looks like a wizz with a camera..welcome on board and with the best interior colour as well.
Ive added you to the front list mate.
Steve


----------



## Ruffmeister

Cheers


----------



## slingy

met a 225 at the lights today......we both went for it.....the V6 made it look easy


----------



## V6RUL

slingy said:


> met a 225 at the lights today......we both went for it.....the V6 made it look easy


He will probably get a remap now and have ya..
Steve


----------



## slingy

TBH steve i thought it would be a bit closer....i was a good car length and a half in front....1-0 to the v6 8)


----------



## V6RUL

slingy said:


> TBH steve i thought it would be a bit closer....i was a good car length and a half in front....1-0 to the v6 8)


That distance will only be a tenth or two..so quite close really.
Steve


----------



## ianboom

Bit of advice may be needed, or perhaps some moral support??

My 3.2 is lumpy on tickover when cold, then idles smoothly at 650 rpm. Well it used to, it threw up some strange coil and maf faults a few weeks ago when i was sat idling with the air con on, on a hot day. It had new coil packs 12 months ago. Plugs are due a change.

Sunday it through up another maf fault, so I cleaned the throttle valve (made no difference) and cleaned the maf (again no difference).

When reving the car off idle when not up to operating temp, the car feels really rough, but over 2000rpm it's like a sewing machine?!

Tried a throttle valve reset, but never heard the clicks I've read about. Tried to reset with VCDS lite, but it won't let me as it's not registered-arghhhh!

Think my coolant sensor may be faulty, but it's intermittant.

Any useful comments??

Cheers, Ian.


----------



## TT Monkey

Hi
Just got a Mk1 V6 Quattro. Black, with grey leather interior. I love it. The sound is just awesome.
Please add me to the list. 
Hope to make it to a few meets soon.


----------



## orange_biker

New v6 owner and just found this thread.

2007, I think its 'sprint' blue but standing by to be corrected, manual box, black leather interior, just got my standard 10 spokes refurbed in anthracite.
Absolutely love it, although hearing the v6 does cost a bit in fuel....!


----------



## V6RUL

OK guys, i have updated the front page with your info.
Steve


----------



## a2ttrs3

Add ours, too. A recently purchased 2003 car: added to an RS3 and an A2. This TT (for summer use) is in Glacier Blue Mica and, with a recorded 59k, is in excellent condition. We fitted new (Audi) brake discs and pads, had the wheels refurbished, and a new set of Goodyear F1s, otherwise OK. 28mpg is easy on a 'pub lunch' run, with 35mpg on motorways. The RS3, with 7-speed DSG, however, is awesome (as is our 1.6FSi A2). Go Audi!


----------



## V6RUL

a2ttrs3 said:


> Add ours, too. A recently purchased 2003 car: added to an RS3 and an A2. This TT (for summer use) is in Glacier Blue Mica and, with a recorded 59k, is in excellent condition. We fitted new (Audi) brake discs and pads, had the wheels refurbished, and a new set of Goodyear F1s, otherwise OK. 28mpg is easy on a 'pub lunch' run, with 35mpg on motorways. The RS3, with 7-speed DSG, however, is awesome (as is our 1.6FSi A2). Go Audi!


Welcome aboard, Glacier is the best colour out there IMHO..
Steve


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> a2ttrs3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add ours, too. A recently purchased 2003 car: added to an RS3 and an A2. This TT (for summer use) is in Glacier Blue Mica and, with a recorded 59k, is in excellent condition. We fitted new (Audi) brake discs and pads, had the wheels refurbished, and a new set of Goodyear F1s, otherwise OK. 28mpg is easy on a 'pub lunch' run, with 35mpg on motorways. The RS3, with 7-speed DSG, however, is awesome (as is our 1.6FSi A2). Go Audi!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard, Glacier is the best colour out there IMHO..
> Steve
Click to expand...

After Misano of course :wink: :lol: I did look at a Glacier blue, it was my next choice.


----------



## noidea

Add me too please. 54 reg 3.2 DSG cherry black, black interior.


----------



## V6RUL

noidea said:


> Add me too please. 54 reg 3.2 DSG cherry black, black interior.


Welcome, youve been added.
Steve


----------



## neilc

Well it would be rude not to add me now Steve , 2005 Dolomite grey V6 manual ( will have pics on Monday ) and as you know awaiting mods 

Neil


----------



## TTSPORT666

Neil has officially deserted us..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] and gone to the dark v6 side..... [smiley=end.gif] 

Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Neil has officially deserted us..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] and gone to the dark v6 side..... [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> Damien.


 :lol: , well the way I look at it is I still have a mighty QS , an S3 BT and a V6. Cant be bad


----------



## V6RUL

neilc said:


> Well it would be rude not to add me now Steve , 2005 Dolomite grey V6 manual ( will have pics on Monday ) and as you know awaiting mods
> 
> Neil


Well..here comes Neil..but not so quick young mannnn..
Unfortunately the policy is very strict..no piccy.no addie
You can beat me up on Saturday.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## neilc

V6RUL said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it would be rude not to add me now Steve , 2005 Dolomite grey V6 manual ( will have pics on Monday ) and as you know awaiting mods
> 
> Neil
> 
> 
> 
> Well..here comes Neil..but not so quick young mannnn..
> Unfortunately the policy is very strict..no piccy.no addie
> You can beat me up on Saturday.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Oh well , have to wait until Monday then Steve to see my standard looking V6. Tell you more on Saturday


----------



## V6RUL

neilc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it would be rude not to add me now Steve , 2005 Dolomite grey V6 manual ( will have pics on Monday ) and as you know awaiting mods
> 
> Neil
> 
> 
> 
> Well..here comes Neil..but not so quick young mannnn..
> Unfortunately the policy is very strict..no piccy.no addie
> You can beat me up on Saturday.. :roll:
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well , have to wait until Monday then Steve to see my standard looking V6. Tell you more on Saturday
Click to expand...

I will have to put barriers round mine so you dont get too many ideas..
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

:lol: Nice one Steve... you are still the v6 king.....but for how long... 

And Neil you have far to many toys....not fair... [smiley=baby.gif] lol.

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

Damien..can i please see your visitors pass or at least your comitment that you will own a V6 at some point in the future..
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N

V6RUL said:


> Damien..can i please see your visitors pass or at least your comitment that you will own a V6 at some point in the future..
> Steve


PMSL :lol: I think the ThunderBIRD in his signature gives him visitors rights


----------



## V6RUL

He will have to change something as you are only allowed a max of 3 pics in your signature..all V6ers know this.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

LOL....my thunderbird stewardess.... 

Yes i love the v6 Steve...but it would have to have a turbo bolted to it..... 

Damien.


----------



## Diveratt

neilc said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neil has officially deserted us..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] and gone to the dark v6 side..... [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: , well the way I look at it is I still have a mighty QS , an S3 BT and a V6. Cant be bad
Click to expand...

Very good Neil but what will you bring to the North V South shoot out in October?


----------



## neilc

Diveratt said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neil has officially deserted us..... [smiley=bigcry.gif] and gone to the dark v6 side..... [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: , well the way I look at it is I still have a mighty QS , an S3 BT and a V6. Cant be bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good Neil but what will you bring to the North V South shoot out in October?
Click to expand...

Now theres a question :lol: God knows :lol:


----------



## rs964

Me too... Glacier blue, cream leather, Manual, Mk1, V6 2006 (06)


----------



## V6RUL

Ive added you guys to the list..but pictures are mandatory..
Steve


----------



## gally

Hi Steve!


----------



## V6RUL

gally said:


> Hi Steve!


Looking good..just leave it alone and ejoy..
Steve


----------



## PeTTe-N

Very nice Gally, lovely colour. There's a track day in Bedford tomorrow if you fancy giving it a little run out. Keep the V6 end up, so to speak. Me and Steve will be there along with another new V6 member who's organised it all .......... Neil.

Check out the events section if you fancy it 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Good idea Pete.
We need to keep the V6 end up.
Steve


----------



## neilc

PeTTe-N said:


> Very nice Gally, lovely colour. There's a track day in Bedford tomorrow if you fancy giving it a little run out. Keep the V6 end up, so to speak. Me and Steve will be there along with another new V6 member who's organised it all .......... Neil.
> 
> Check out the events section if you fancy it 8)


Well said , but alas I dont get my V6 until Monday so will be in the S3 as I have some one interested in the QS and it wouldn't be right to track it


----------



## gally

Lols @ Leave it alone. Thanks Steve. 

If you see my Frp you'll know i'm very "anal" about OEM cars. It will have springs, lcr splitter, new plates and possibly a new TT badge, red looks a bit faded and the best detail the car has ever seen!

It'll look a lot better soon.


----------



## PeTTe-N

neilc said:


> Well said , but alas I dont get my V6 until Monday *so will be in the S3*


Ahem ......... and here was me thinking it was a TT only event :roll: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> PeTTe-N said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Gally, lovely colour. There's a track day in Bedford tomorrow if you fancy giving it a little run out. Keep the V6 end up, so to speak. Me and Steve will be there along with another new V6 member who's organised it all .......... Neil.
> 
> Check out the events section if you fancy it 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Well said , but alas I dont get my V6 until Monday so will be in the S3 as I have some one interested in the QS and it wouldn't be right to track it
Click to expand...

Ahh so i will never get my promised track day lap in your qs Neil... [smiley=bigcry.gif] You make a crap Jim''l fix it..lol [smiley=pimp2.gif]

I really understand don't worry...  It will be good for you to get used to your new track car. 
Damien.


----------



## neilc

PeTTe-N said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said , but alas I dont get my V6 until Monday *so will be in the S3*
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem ......... and here was me thinking it was a TT only event :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Shhhhhhhhh


----------



## TTSPORT666

gally said:


> Hi Steve!


She looks a bute gally..... 

Damien.


----------



## gally

The new bus! Very pleased to have joined the club!


----------



## nelson76

Hi guys, proud V6 owner now for 12 months in Noro Blue, No upgrades (yet), Manual with 18' BBS Alloys.

Neil


----------



## neilc

Another lovely V6 in a great colour. Nice


----------



## nelson76

Thanks Neil, the Noro Blue does polish up lovely and as we all know the 3.2 V6 does put one BIG smile on your face while driving it. Hoping to get the engine remapped soon so if anyone has any advice within this thread it would be more than welcome

Happy days, Neil


----------



## neilc

nelson76 said:


> Thanks Neil, the Noro Blue does polish up lovely and as we all know the 3.2 V6 does put one BIG smile on your face while driving it. Hoping to get the engine remapped soon so if anyone has any advice within this thread it would be more than welcome
> 
> Happy days, Neil


In the next few weeks I will have mine back from the TT shop after having a stage 2 map , induction kit and Blueflame exhaust. Looking forward to seeing the change 

Neil


----------



## Ruffmeister

Finally got round to doing the flapper mod and wakbox on my V6 yesterday!!

Sounds awesome, especially when you press on! 

Was a bit concerned about the drone some people have talked about with the flapper mod but to be honest it hasn't been too bad or that noticable.


----------



## neilc

Ruffmeister said:


> Finally got round to doing the flapper mod and wakbox on my V6 yesterday!!
> 
> Sounds awesome, especially when you press on!
> 
> Was a bit concerned about the drone some people have talked about with the flapper mod but to be honest it hasn't been too bad or that noticable.


Hey Dan , be good to compare vocals at the next local meet


----------



## Ruffmeister

neilc said:


> Ruffmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got round to doing the flapper mod and wakbox on my V6 yesterday!!
> 
> Sounds awesome, especially when you press on!
> 
> Was a bit concerned about the drone some people have talked about with the flapper mod but to be honest it hasn't been too bad or that noticable.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dan , be good to compare vocals at the next local meet
Click to expand...

I'm sure it won't be there with the Blueflame... does sound a lot better now its open though, especially in the lower revs! 

Along with the Wakbox I'm not sure I would want it much louder for everyday but the itch is still there a bit for a Milltek Non Res


----------



## gally

I haven't even done the wak box mod yet.

Not sure if it would ruin the nice quiet drive even with the flapper mod off revs leaves the car very nice and quiet. On revs it's an animal!


----------



## Marco34

Ruffmeister said:


> Finally got round to doing the flapper mod and wakbox on my V6 yesterday!!
> 
> Sounds awesome, especially when you press on!
> 
> Was a bit concerned about the drone some people have talked about with the flapper mod but to be honest it hasn't been too bad or that noticable.


Hi, How does the wakbox affect the noise of the V6? Do you get more induction noise or does it add a deeper note to the engine? Never been a fan of that mod purely because of heat soak. I guess that can be rectified.

I agree with the exhaust valve mod. I tried it a few times and decided the drone was too much, all of a sudden I tried again and I liked it. I don't notice it now either; the gains are worth it.


----------



## V6RUL

I'm currently offshore surviving on my iPhone but I will add new peeps when I get my lappy out.

Ps the flapper mod is a good freebie but mine is now cabin switchable.
Steve


----------



## Ruffmeister

Marco34 said:


> Ruffmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got round to doing the flapper mod and wakbox on my V6 yesterday!!
> 
> Sounds awesome, especially when you press on!
> 
> Was a bit concerned about the drone some people have talked about with the flapper mod but to be honest it hasn't been too bad or that noticable.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, How does the wakbox affect the noise of the V6? Do you get more induction noise or does it add a deeper note to the engine? Never been a fan of that mod purely because of heat soak. I guess that can be rectified.
> 
> I agree with the exhaust valve mod. I tried it a few times and decided the drone was too much, all of a sudden I tried again and I liked it. I don't notice it now either; the gains are worth it.
Click to expand...

To be honest I did the Wakbox and Flapper at the same time. Part of me wish I just did the flapper first and see how I got on but I got carried away :lol: 
I found that just cruising along you don't notice the induction sound too much, when you press on the accelerator though you definitely notice it then. The engine note just sounds a lot deeper and obviously louder! 
I can see what you are saying about heat soak. I didn't go too mad with the holes in mine although at stand still, heat soak will occur a little. I can't say I have experienced any issues thus far. I know a few people have done the Wakbox on there V6 here and have liked the gain in sound.
Not a bad sound none the less though and not too annoying to live with.


----------



## V6RUL

gally said:


> The new bus! Very pleased to have joined the club!


Ive added ya to the list bud, but we need a bit more spec on the TT..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

nelson76 said:


> Hi guys, proud V6 owner now for 12 months in Noro Blue, No upgrades (yet), Manual with 18' BBS Alloys.
> 
> Neil


Welcome Neil..ive added ya to the list bud.
I think your colour is Moro Blue.
Steve


----------



## gofast88

nelson76 said:


> Hi guys, proud V6 owner now for 12 months in Noro Blue, No upgrades (yet), Manual with 18' BBS Alloys.
> 
> Neil


Sweet car 

Like it a lot! Have fun with it 8)


----------



## Brittas

I have had My V6 3.2 for a few months now. Great car. No mods yet.Cream interior.19" alloys. I am not sure if these wheels are a factory option or aftermarket.


----------



## Marco34

Ruffmeister said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got round to doing the flapper mod and wakbox on my V6 yesterday!!
> 
> Sounds awesome, especially when you press on!
> 
> Was a bit concerned about the drone some people have talked about with the flapper mod but to be honest it hasn't been too bad or that noticable.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, How does the wakbox affect the noise of the V6? Do you get more induction noise or does it add a deeper note to the engine? Never been a fan of that mod purely because of heat soak. I guess that can be rectified.
> 
> I agree with the exhaust valve mod. I tried it a few times and decided the drone was too much, all of a sudden I tried again and I liked it. I don't notice it now either; the gains are worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest I did the Wakbox and Flapper at the same time. Part of me wish I just did the flapper first and see how I got on but I got carried away :lol:
> I found that just cruising along you don't notice the induction sound too much, when you press on the accelerator though you definitely notice it then. The engine note just sounds a lot deeper and obviously louder!
> I can see what you are saying about heat soak. I didn't go too mad with the holes in mine although at stand still, heat soak will occur a little. I can't say I have experienced any issues thus far. I know a few people have done the Wakbox on there V6 here and have liked the gain in sound.
> Not a bad sound none the less though and not too annoying to live with.
Click to expand...

Interesting. I would not have though the wakbox could make the engine sound deeper noted. I'm still a bit reluctant to drill holes in it. I could with a spare one and try it :lol:


----------



## V6TTE

Collected my Avus Silver 04 v6 DSG coupe This weekend. only 29k on the clock. lots of factory extras too


----------



## neilc

V6TTE said:


> Collected my Avus Silver 04 v6 DSG coupe This weekend. only 29k on the clock. lots of factory extras too


Welcome along and wow that's a nice low mileage too.


----------



## V6TTE

Will get some pics up once the sun comes out.

Bit of (annoying) squeak going on at the moment when braking so will be changing the rear pads and discs this weekend. Just having a look around and found with the 30% discount code on ECP, Pagid discs and pads are a fairly good price. Anyone using these?


----------



## V6RUL

V6TTE said:


> Will get some pics up once the sun comes out.
> 
> Bit of (annoying) squeak going on at the moment when braking so will be changing the rear pads and discs this weekend. Just having a look around and found with the 30% discount code on ECP, Pagid discs and pads are a fairly good price. Anyone using these?


Still waiting for pics and spec so i can add you to page 1...
Steve


----------



## V6TTE

As promised,

3.2 v6
Avus silver
2004
DSG
Black leather
18" RS4 wheels
Bose sound









Excuse the quality on this one









Am thinking of getting the wheels done anthracite grey or gloss black. Any thoughts or pics of Avus silver with dark wheels?


----------



## V6RUL

V6TTE said:


> As promised,
> 
> 3.2 v6
> Avus silver
> 2004
> DSG
> Black leather
> 18" RS4 wheels
> Bose sound
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> Excuse the quality on this one
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> Ive added you to the front list.
> Think you need to drive into the country and practise with a good camera.. :wink:
> Steve
> 
> Am thinking of getting the wheels done anthracite grey or gloss black. Any thoughts or pics of Avus silver with dark wheels?


----------



## neilc

Hey Steve , what's wrong with the bricks about to topple onto the TT look :wink:


----------



## V6TTE

:lol: deceiving picture, the bricks are quite far away


----------



## mp302044

Hi to all those who bought the right car, it is truely awesome!

I've just joined the TTOC (great site by the way) after buying my first TT, a 3.2 DSG in Avus with silver interior, Bose and cruise. I've always wanted a Mk.1 TT but have only just got to the position in life where one was feasible. Spent a lot of time looking for the right one, and eventually found a very nice example with only 26k miles on the clock. Really looking forward to driving it and getting to meet some of you guys through the club; oh, and developing a close relationship with my local petrol station attendant :lol:

Cheers,

John
Aka: mp302044


----------



## V6RUL

Hi John, welcome aboard.
We like to see pics then you can be added to the front list.
Steve


----------



## Kalpz

Picked her up yesterday!

54 Reg Audi 3.2 V6 QUATTRO 2DR DSG 53,000 miles, Metallic Avus Silver.


----------



## Marco34

Got a question. Took some flex today and decided (as it was sunny and dry for once) to take the TT out for a drive. I've noticed that it never seems to sure footed on long right handers or large roundabouts at speed. I can't say for sure if it's the same going left. I find I can induce oversteer very easy if I come off the throttle. If anyone knows Skelmersdale then there are some roundabouts with great view and worth speed when quiet.

Does quattro oversteer more than just front wheel drive? Mods are lowering springs but not rear camber adjustment. It's ok but more negative than standard. Also 15mm and 10mm spacers. Also managed to get ESP to cut in when turning the car into a corner at about 40 ish, seems slower for that to happen.

I run 29 psi in the rear and now 34 psi upfront due to bad centre wear at 38!!

Anyone else have this feeling with their TT? Easy to get car to do want I want but most people whinge that it understeers bad.

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## PlusTT

Wow what a lot of info! One thing I was worried about is the engine hanging low with speed bumps. Is it a problem with it being front heavy?


----------



## Marco34

PlusTT said:


> Wow what a lot of info! One thing I was worried about is the engine hanging low with speed bumps. Is it a problem with it being front heavy?


Could be, but most say it's the heavy lump that causes understeer. Not im my experience. The rear is so light by comparison it's seems lively at times. It seems fine when balanced on the throttle.


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> PlusTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a lot of info! One thing I was worried about is the engine hanging low with speed bumps. Is it a problem with it being front heavy?
> 
> 
> 
> Could be, but most say it's the heavy lump that causes understeer. Not im my experience. The rear is so light by comparison it's seems lively at times. It seems fine when balanced on the throttle.
Click to expand...

The TTRS engine is heavier than the engine in the 6 pot, but suspension improvements on the TTRS must help.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Got a question. Took some flex today and decided (as it was sunny and dry for once) to take the TT out for a drive. I've noticed that it never seems to sure footed on long right handers or large roundabouts at speed. I can't say for sure if it's the same going left. I find I can induce oversteer very easy if I come off the throttle. If anyone knows Skelmersdale then there are some roundabouts with great view and worth speed when quiet.
> 
> Does quattro oversteer more than just front wheel drive? Mods are lowering springs but not rear camber adjustment. It's ok but more negative than standard. Also 15mm and 10mm spacers. Also managed to get ESP to cut in when turning the car into a corner at about 40 ish, seems slower for that to happen.
> 
> I run 29 psi in the rear and now 34 psi upfront due to bad centre wear at 38!!
> 
> Anyone else have this feeling with their TT? Easy to get car to do want I want but most people whinge that it understeers bad.
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


Marco, you need to take your mota to Awesome and put it on the rollers to find out if your diff/haldex is working.
Mine wasn't and rollers are the only way to find out if your rears are driving the rollers.
I had no faults showing even though the diff/haldex wasn't doing its job.
Replacement diff/haldex and i have rear drive now.
Geometry is important to traction but no drive at the rear is a must during cornering as you will be able to go faster and flatter.
Steve
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Thanks Steve. A good point there. I will look at getting that checked. Something not quite right IMO.


----------



## Tritium

V6RUL said:


> no drive at the rear is a must during cornering as you will be able to go faster and flatter.
> 
> Steve


come again?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Tritium said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> no drive at the rear is a must during cornering as you will be able to go faster and flatter.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> come again?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Steve stop sniffing the glue your talking bollocks... [smiley=freak.gif]

Damien.


----------



## gogs

Marco34 said:


> Thanks Steve. A good point there. I will look at getting that checked. Something not quite right IMO.


Marco, would launch control not let you know if you were getting power to the rear wheels?


----------



## V6RUL

Tritium said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> no drive at the rear is a must during cornering as you will be able to go faster and flatter.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> come again?
Click to expand...

Alright I was sniffing..take the word "no" out of the sentence.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

gogs said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve. A good point there. I will look at getting that checked. Something not quite right IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Marco, would launch control not let you know if you were getting power to the rear wheels?
Click to expand...

I would say no, unless the front wheels loose traction.
Roundabouts are the best way to find out on a DIY basis but if its not working, how do you know if you've pushed the car hard enough..
Roller speeds on a RR will let you see if the rears are working.
Speed will be the same as the fronts but the torque will vary between 10 and 50% torque depending on what the diff\haldex wants the rear to do based on traction and angle sensors.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

gogs said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve. A good point there. I will look at getting that checked. Something not quite right IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Marco, would launch control not let you know if you were getting power to the rear wheels?
Click to expand...

Still not tried that!!!


----------



## mp302044

Here's my 3.2

Phone pic, sorry.

John


----------



## V6RUL

mp302044 said:


> Here's my 3.2
> 
> Phone pic, sorry.
> 
> John


Hi John,
ive added you to the front list..
A super dooper clean and some good stills rqd for all us pic whores.
Steve


----------



## MattyB

Can I join the brigade please?
Black (obv), DSG, 2004, Black leather and Alcantara, BBS and Bose.









Also have chrome door handle covers which knock about 0.5 sec off 0-60.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Matty, youve been added to the front list.
Chrome door handles are..well..for special people.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## MattyB

V6RUL said:


> Chrome door handles are..well..for special people.. :lol:


Thanks, that's very kind of you to notice.


----------



## Russ 182

I'm afraid to say, as of next Saturday i will be a member of the mk2 brigade. I will however be staying loyal to the V6!


----------



## V6RUL

Looks good Russ.. I will amend the front page when you've got the keys in your hands..  
Steve


----------



## overboosted

Another one joins the clan .....

'04, manual, Dolomite grey, Grey leather


----------



## Russ 182

Hopefully the dealer will allow me to take some pics of the mk1&2 side by side on Saturday. I have no idea why, but id love to do that haha


----------



## V6RUL

overboosted said:


> Another one joins the clan .....
> 
> '04, manual, Dolomite grey, Grey leather


Hi Mr Overboost and welcome [strange name for a NASP mota] :lol: 
Ive added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> Hopefully the dealer will allow me to take some pics of the mk1&2 side by side on Saturday. I have no idea why, but id love to do that haha


Looking forward to seeing the before and after pics.
Steve


----------



## overboosted

V6RUL said:


> overboosted said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one joins the clan .....
> 
> '04, manual, Dolomite grey, Grey leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mr Overboost and welcome [strange name for a NASP mota] :lol:
> Ive added you to the front list.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Lol, It's the first NA car i've had in years ! Next year i will be down the same route as you and turbocharging it. I've converted cars to forced induction for years, in fact, the Corrado in that picture above is a VR6 turbo running Motec management, and i also run a Mk1 Clio with a VR6 turbo in the rear too ...... and since i love the TT's shape, but am not keen on the 1.8t engine, it seems the next step forward. I'm sure i'll have a few questions for you along the way, if you wouldn't mind ;-)


----------



## V6RUL

No worries, nice to see more peeps with big plans.
Ive just come in from setting up my EBC and well chuffed with..








Its took a long time to achieve, but well worth it and im only too pleased to help others.
Steve


----------



## neilc

Russ 182 said:


> I'm afraid to say, as of next Saturday i will be a member of the mk2 brigade. I will however be staying loyal to the V6!


Hmmm, didn't know that Audi ever made a MK2 TT :wink:


----------



## Russ 182

Now now. Lol

The mk1 will always be a special car, more so than the mk2. However, the mk2 feels to be a more complete package


----------



## SkiRed

Joining the V6 Community !










04, Silver, Roadster, Black Leather


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Ski, ive added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## mdk3.2

Hi Steve,

Can you add me to the list please?

TT mk2 3.2 V6 - Condor Grey, black leather interior (Manual)

thanks


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Steve,

you can add me in.

54 plate 3.2 manual Avus Silver + black leather, factory Sat Nav + Multi-change CD, no mods (but turbo is on the cards as you know).

Cheers Peter


----------



## Sline Red

Well i picked up mine this afternoon 

2004 Misano Red, DSG, white/silver ish leather.
68k Milltec Exhaust, some carbon Induction kit :? , BBS Alloys, cross drilled brakes  and Lowered,kit unknown, possible to much it is arse end down, had a crawl underneath (hard work) the springs are light blue if that is any help.
Did 146 gentle miles home and returned 33.6 mpg according to the DIS.
Got lots of receipts and stamped up history book, but no documented evidence of a DSG oil and filter change :?: 
The car needs servicing in 3k miles, would you wait and DSG change then or get it in early?
Will keep you posted


----------



## V6RUL

Ok chaps, ive added the new boys to the front list but can i remind you that pics are a must and we would hope to see some in the near future.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Sline Red said:


> Well i picked up mine this afternoon
> 
> 2004 Misano Red, DSG, white/silver ish leather.
> 68k Milltec Exhaust, some carbon Induction kit :? , BBS Alloys, cross drilled brakes  and Lowered,kit unknown, possible to much it is arse end down, had a crawl underneath (hard work) the springs are light blue if that is any help.
> Did 146 gentle miles home and returned 33.6 mpg according to the DIS.
> Got lots of receipts and stamped up history book, but no documented evidence of a DSG oil and filter change :?:
> The car needs servicing in 3k miles, would you wait and DSG change then or get it in early?
> Will keep you posted


Seems you have one of the best colours for the TT, well done.
From the colour of your springs i would guess they are 25mm PI lowering springs, which have a rep off settling a bit too low.
Oil is the life blood of the car and personally i would change the oils every 10k for the engine and gearbox.
Steve


----------



## Tritium

Sline Red said:


> Well i picked up mine this afternoon
> 
> 2004 Misano Red, DSG, white/silver ish leather.
> 68k Milltec Exhaust, some carbon Induction kit :? , BBS Alloys, cross drilled brakes  and Lowered,kit unknown, possible to much it is arse end down, had a crawl underneath (hard work) the springs are light blue if that is any help.
> Did 146 gentle miles home and returned 33.6 mpg according to the DIS.
> Got lots of receipts and stamped up history book, but no documented evidence of a DSG oil and filter change :?:
> The car needs servicing in 3k miles, would you wait and DSG change then or get it in early?
> Will keep you posted


I was in the same position and got it changed ASAP. Given the DSG depends on its oil not just for lubrication but cooling of the mechatronic its a worthwhile preventative maintenance measure. The mechatronic unit has valves and tiny filters that will suffer if there is crud in the oil. As Steve says do it! - and avoid / delay any £1000 bills due to failure. If you haven't got one already, find a good Audi Independent garage and avoid dealerships who will rape your wallet.

Brian


----------



## Sline Red

Photos taken today 8) 
Not happy with the back end :? Found out today it has Koni adjustable shocks a pity it wont adjust the ride height 





































































Worst aspect of the car the tatty BBS alloys, this is a better one :!:


----------



## wilsy

Had mine since Sept, Moro Blue, DSG, absolutely love it


----------



## t'mill

Tony - your car looks awesome. What a buy that was! The back end doesn't look that bad to be fair. Side on anyway. From the back it looks a bit low with the back box being so close to the floor. Maybe a different brand of rear spring would cure it?


----------



## ajayp

Sline Red said:


> Photos taken today 8)
> Not happy with the back end :? Found out today it has Koni adjustable shocks a pity it wont adjust the ride height


That is absolutely sweet. My next TT will be a red 3.2 MK1


----------



## Sline Red

t'mill said:


> Tony - your car looks awesome. What a buy that was! The back end doesn't look that bad to be fair. Side on anyway. From the back it looks a bit low with the back box being so close to the floor. Maybe a different brand of rear spring would cure it?


Thanks Jonny
Hopefully i will get used to the DSG box, can`t say i`m a big fan yet  
There again If i sell i should get me money back :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

wilsy said:


> Had mine since Sept, Moro Blue, DSG, absolutely love it


Hi wilsy and welcome, ive added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## neilc

Sline Red said:


> Photos taken today 8)


Awesome looking TT V6 there love the colour and induction kit


----------



## Russ 182

Couple of quick pics of my new mk2 v6. Unfortunately couldnt get pictures of the mk1 and 2 side by amside at the dealership due to space issues.

So far so good, ive got to be honest and say the mk2 is better than my mk1 in everyway...other than the window regulator failing within 7 hours of buying the car lol.


----------



## neilc

Russ 182 said:


> So far so good, ive got to be honest and say the mk2 is better than my mk1 in everyway...


Not better just different and much newer.

P.s Very neat front lawn by the way :wink:


----------



## Russ 182

Haha. Thats next doors front lawn. Theyre retired so have plenty of free time


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> Sline Red said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos taken today 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome looking TT V6 there love the colour and induction kit
Click to expand...

Agree with the Norfolk Stig....  But get rid of that nasty cheap air induction kit.....  

http://www.ppcgb.com/Gruppe-M-Carbon-Fi ... prod14365/

Damien.


----------



## Sline Red

TTSPORT666 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sline Red said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos taken today 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome looking TT V6 there love the colour and induction kit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agree with the Norfolk Stig....  But get rid of that nasty cheap air induction kit.....
> 
> http://www.ppcgb.com/Gruppe-M-Carbon-Fi ... prod14365/
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

OK, do you think i would be better off reverting back to standard?
I don`t have the original, i see if i can find one on flea bay, and throw the other away :?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Awesome looking TT V6 there love the colour and induction kit [/quote]

Agree with the Norfolk Stig....  But get rid of that nasty cheap air induction kit.....  

http://www.ppcgb.com/Gruppe-M-Carbon-Fi ... prod14365/

Damien.[/quote]

OK, do you think i would be better off reverting back to standard?
I don`t have the original, i see if i can find one on flea bay, and throw the other away :?[/quote]

Mate, so sorry about my sarcasm.... your air induction kit is awesome...And worth a small fortune...700 odd quid... 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

Damien, is there a reason why you spend so much time in the V6 community.. :roll: 
A closet 6er, me thinks.
Steve


----------



## Sline Red

TTSPORT666 said:


> Awesome looking TT V6 there love the colour and induction kit


Agree with the Norfolk Stig....  But get rid of that nasty cheap air induction kit.....  

http://www.ppcgb.com/Gruppe-M-Carbon-Fi ... prod14365/

Damien.[/quote]

OK, do you think i would be better off reverting back to standard?
I don`t have the original, i see if i can find one on flea bay, and throw the other away :?[/quote]

Mate, so sorry about my sarcasm.... your air induction kit is awesome...And worth a small fortune...700 odd quid... 

Damien.[/quote]

That will teach me to read the link properly :lol: Looked like 70 odd quid not £700+  
Right anyone want to buy it? looks new genuine Carbon fibre £500 plus your standard intake :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
24 hours ago it was going in the bin :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

Nice intake but i will have to pass, as it wont fit mine.
Steve


----------



## neilc

Keep that induction where it is Slinered , the car wont sound anywhere near as good without it.


----------



## Sline Red

neilc said:


> Keep that induction where it is Slinered , the car wont sound anywhere near as good without it.


Its also got the Milltek, but still can`t hear either of them to be honest :?

But my weekend car is a de-catted, sports exhaust TVR so no real surprise i suppose. 

The mods just came with the car, i would prefare standard for the daily runner :?:


----------



## TTV6

Add me to the list too please. Phantom black V6 beast


----------



## V6RUL

TTV6 said:


> Add me to the list too please. Phantom black V6 beast


Hi, added to the front list..quick hey.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## TTV6

Cheers matey


----------



## iktank

Hi - V6er help line

Clips that retain the cabling to the coils 2 out of 3 missing. local dealer can't find the part can ya help. see pic

Cheers Tank


----------



## V6RUL

Think you may have to buy the complete loom housing assembly.
Steve


----------



## iktank

cheers steve - think i'll pass on buying the loom put up with missing clips. Sure the audi dealer broke/removed them when they serviced it last year
Tank


----------



## Beastie TT

Hi all,

just joined the forum having bought my little beastie in September.

It's a V6 DSG in Avus with red leather, bought as you see here, lowered on coilovers with 19" RS4 wheels.
The first thing I'm going to do is address the rear camber and raise the rear a little  , the rear does rub sometimes.

Could you add me to the roll of honour please, Steve.


----------



## VSPURS

Beastie TT said:


>


Nice! 8)


----------



## Beastie TT

Cheers VSPURS


----------



## neilc

Beastie TT said:


> Hi all,


Welcome along , looks like a nice example too.


----------



## TTSPORT666

V6RUL said:


> Damien, is there a reason why you spend so much time in the V6 community.. :roll:
> A closet 6er, me thinks.
> Steve


Hmm could be right there Steve...the 1.8t is just not doing it for me i am afraid....there i've said it its out... :lol: Always been a lover of a big sweet sounding engine....highly strung out uneventful sounding engines just don't tick the box.... Could i possibly listen to a 1.8t for the rest of my life...maybe not? :? So maybe time for a change of direction to the dark side? 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Beastie, ive added you to the front list and i must say its looking nice with that red leather.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> Beastie TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! 8)
Click to expand...

Steve!!! what are you doing over here..you know what happens if you stay long enough..its happened to damien.. :lol: 
VSPURS = MK1 or MK2 V6 manual BT..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

TTSPORT666 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damien, is there a reason why you spend so much time in the V6 community.. :roll:
> A closet 6er, me thinks.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm could be right there Steve...the 1.8t is just not doing it for me i am afraid....there i've said it its out... :lol: Always been a lover of a big sweet sounding engine....highly strung out uneventful sounding engines just don't tick the box.... Could i possibly listen to a 1.8t for the rest of my life...maybe not? :? So maybe time for a change of direction to the dark side?
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Damien, its inevitable..its called evolution..don't fight it..just breathe and give Neil a ring..you know you're looking at your phone right now.. :? 
Steve


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damien, is there a reason why you spend so much time in the V6 community.. :roll:
> A closet 6er, me thinks.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm could be right there Steve...the 1.8t is just not doing it for me i am afraid....there i've said it its out... :lol: Always been a lover of a big sweet sounding engine....highly strung out uneventful sounding engines just don't tick the box.... Could i possibly listen to a 1.8t for the rest of my life...maybe not? :? So maybe time for a change of direction to the dark side?
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Damien , you will be more than welcome to the world of the V6 my friend 8) Will have a chat when you get back.


----------



## V6RUL

Don't worry Neil, thats one in the bag.. :lol: just VSPURS now..
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

V6RUL said:


> Don't worry Neil, thats one in the bag.. :lol: just VSPURS now..
> Steve


No!

If you start up the V8 or V10 club I might join you!
:wink:


----------



## E3 YOB

I have a flat 6 - Where does that leave me?


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Neil, thats one in the bag.. :lol: just VSPURS now..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> If you start up the V8 or V10 club I might join you!
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Pointless (unless its just for fun) when you can SC or FI on a V6 that already fits the platform and still gives AWD..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

E3 YOB said:


> I have a flat 6 - Where does that leave me?


Trawling the porka forums looking for a turbo kit.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB

V6RUL said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a flat 6 - Where does that leave me?
> 
> 
> 
> Trawling the porka forums looking for a turbo kit.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

I signed up to a Porsche forum. You couldn't even put more that one picture on there! Not really a scintillating place - Did manage to use my 1 pic allowance to put a picture of the TT on there.


----------



## V6RUL

E3 YOB said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a flat 6 - Where does that leave me?
> 
> 
> 
> Trawling the porka forums looking for a turbo kit.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I signed up to a Porsche forum. You couldn't even put more that one picture on there! Not really a scintillating place - Did manage to use my 1 pic allowance to put a picture of the TT on there.
Click to expand...

There too posh, to let YOBs in.. :lol:
Probably more posts in the polishing section than the tuning.. 
Steve


----------



## Beastie TT

Thanks for the warm welcome and positive comments guys, it's good to get the thumbs up from those that know. 8)

I'll see if I can pursuade my nephew, who has a tweaked 225 putting about 280bhp that a V6 is the way forward. He's had it a few years, spent a few quid on it and loves it but fancies a change.
He's coming over next week to help me fit my adjustable control arms, I'll let him have spin.
It might not have the power to impress him but I think the effortless oompf and that exhaust note might sway him.


----------



## koresample

Hi everyone,

been on the forum for a few weeks now and have owned the car for about 2 months (Vancouver, Canada). It was brought into Canada from the US a couple years ago by a Scottish couple who really didn't give it much love...but we have!

So far:
New Mechatronic
DSG service & oil change
ST Coil overs
Miro 111 rims
H&R 5mm spacers front, 10mm rear
Continental ExtremeDV tires
New drivers side door and side repaint (currently in the shop for this, car had been sideswiped and poorly repaired by previous owners)
Cut polished and waxed.
Next up is a new JVC X50BT head-unit and sub to boost the mediocre Bose system and then a cold air intake (haven't decided which one yet, suggestions??), Milltek or Magnaflow exhaust and stage3 Unitronics flash plus carbon paddle extensions. I also need to look at something for the rear brakes as compared to my 2010 A3 Sline, the TT's stock brakes seem weak.

Comments, suggestions feedback are welcome! The forum has been a huge help to me already, looking forward to contributing and learning lots!

Mike
Car has 62k miles on it and we love it!


----------



## neilc

koresample said:


> View attachment 1
> Hi everyone,
> 
> been on the forum for a few weeks now and have owned the car for about 2 months (Vancouver, Canada). It was brought into Canada from the US a couple years ago by a Scottish couple who really didn't give it much love...but we have!
> 
> So far:
> New Mechatronic
> DSG service & oil change
> ST Coil overs
> Miro 111 rims
> H&R 5mm spacers front, 10mm rear
> Continental ExtremeDV tires
> New drivers side door and side repaint (currently in the shop for this, car had been sideswiped and poorly repaired by previous owners)
> Cut polished and waxed.
> Next up is a new JVC X50BT head-unit and sub to boost the mediocre Bose system and then a cold air intake (haven't decided which one yet, suggestions??), Milltek or Magnaflow exhaust and stage3 Unitronics flash plus carbon paddle extensions. I also need to look at something for the rear brakes as compared to my 2010 A3 Sline, the TT's stock brakes seem weak.
> 
> Comments, suggestions feedback are welcome! The forum has been a huge help to me already, looking forward to contributing and learning lots!
> 
> Mike
> Car has 62k miles on it and we love it!


Nice wheels , I know a lovely V6 with those fitted :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Mike and welcome to all things V6.
Ive added you to the front list.
Im sure you will get her straight soon enough and we expect good piccies of her in the snow.
Steve


----------



## koresample

V6RUL said:


> Hi Mike and welcome to all things V6.
> Ive added you to the front list.
> Im sure you will get her straight soon enough and we expect good piccies of her in the snow.
> Steve


pics in the snow might be hard...we rarely get any in this part of Canada. Just rain.....lots and lots of rain [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Thanks for the welcome, looking forward to contributing!


----------



## Barks75

[/quote]

Love the Avus Silver Red Leather combo


----------



## Barks75

Hi, can you add me to the list please  V6 DSG Coupe - Avus Silver - Red Leather -


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Mr.Barks, ive added you to the front list.
Silver/red combo is 8) 
Steve


----------



## Beastie TT

Barks75 said:


>


Love the Avus Silver Red Leather combo [/quote]

A man with taste. 

I really wanted the red leather and the Avus silver goes really well. To be fair there are quite a few combos that I'd be happy with, love the blue leather and the black and the...........

Btw, how about a picture, I'd love to see how those 9 spokes look.


----------



## V6RUL

I do have a full red leather interior incl arm rest for sale..
Steve


----------



## Beastie TT

V6RUL said:


> I do have a full red leather interior incl arm rest for sale..
> Steve


Might be a bit of a misunderstanding, that's my Avus TT with red leather above and by the sounds of it, Barks75 has the same spec.

My interior is in excellent nick, so I'll pass on it but the arm rest sounds interesting, was it an original option and is it an easy retro fit ?

Sounds a bit old geezerish but I do miss having an armrest! I need a pipe smoking smilie.


----------



## V6RUL

The TT Shop sell them..
http://www.thettshop.com/interior.asp?c ... uct=101001
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

Got my Mk1 TTv6 fix today...drove round quite a few European tracks....No was not a dream.. but xbox...lol with the speakers turned right up... :lol: Thing is can the fiction stay fiction or will it have to become a realty... :roll:

Damien.


----------



## Tritium

TTSPORT666 said:


> Got my Mk1 TTv6 fix today...drove round quite a few European tracks....No was not a dream.. but xbox...lol with the speakers turned right up... :lol: Thing is can the fiction stay fiction or will it have to become a realty... :roll:
> 
> Damien.


One day young grasshopper...one day. The lure of the dark side is irresistible for some weak hearts.
( with apologies for mixed metaphors)

Brian


----------



## V6RUL

Damien, your obsession with things all V6 will have to become a reality soon bud as your going to explode.

Maybe there should be a group for depressed 1.8ers who desire the VEE in their life..
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

:lol: :lol: Nice Steve....

Can see it now.... "Hi my name is Damien and i am an engineaholic" 

I really do wonder how much it would cost to dump a nice low mileage VR6 into my qs engine bay? And would the qs gearbox mate up to the V6 engine? And would the gear ratio's of the qs box match the v6 engine? :? Or would it be sacrilege to deface a rare qs of its 1.8t? Hmmmm

Damien.


----------



## neilc

Errrrrr , it would be easier to just buy a V6 Damien. You can have mine for £...................Lots :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Nothing on the Vee will mate up to the 1.8 setup.
Plenty of Vees for sale at the mo on Autotrader or speak to neil.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

Yes i know Neil.... :lol: 
Its a tough call this one...the thought of modding another car right now after all the work to my beloved qs this past year..

If i went v6 i would need the obligatory recaro's dump the rear seats fit the seat delete kit, defcons and polybush the chassis fit my pss9's from my qs and replace the v6 alloys with some nice bbs...hmm Also as my dream v6 would be black..and eventually have to have a supercharger bolted to it....oh wow. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc

Damien , just stop it my friend if not you actually find yourself changing cars before you know it.


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> Damien , just stop it my friend if not you actually find yourself changing cars before you know it.


True wish i could get that dream black mk1 v6 off my mind....  

Damien.


----------



## neilc

It's still on Ebay isn't it.


----------



## TTSPORT666

neilc said:


> It's still on Ebay isn't it.


Yes Neil also still on my screensaver.... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Beastie TT

TTSPORT666 said:


> Yes i know Neil.... :lol:
> Its a tough call this one...the thought of modding another car right now after all the work to my beloved qs this past year..
> 
> If i went v6 i would need the obligatory recaro's dump the rear seats fit the seat delete kit, defcons and polybush the chassis fit my pss9's from my qs and replace the v6 alloys with some nice bbs...hmm Also as my dream v6 would be black..and eventually have to have a supercharger bolted to it....oh wow.
> 
> Damien.


That sounds like a great idea for a project, a supercharged V6 that looks like it's just stepped off the race track.
A stripped out interior, Recaros, roll cage, 4 point harnesses, Momo wheel, all the goodies.

A hard as nails, 911 eater, yeah yeah yeah. 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Super charging the Vee is too difficult due to the headlights.
R32s get away with it due to different headlights.
I've looked into it.
Steve


----------



## Beastie TT

V6RUL said:


> Super charging the Vee is too difficult due to the headlights.
> R32s get away with it due to different headlights.
> I've looked into it.
> Steve


Turbocharging your V6 and getting the results you have, isn't too shabby, I take my hat off to you. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## rford71

Yes, Steve that damn headlight
I want to supercharge my TT!!


----------



## V6RUL

rford71 said:


> Yes, Steve that damn headlight
> I want to supercharge my TT!!


It is possible to SC the TT however it is not done in the conventional manor.
TRD mount a SC to the right of the engine and add an additional driveshaft to run off the aux belt.
VR6 specialist in Holland mount the SC at the back of the engine but way down low to the left.

Both companies have had good results but if I was going SC I would want it in the conventional mounting place to minimise components and easier for servicing.
Certainly a cheaper option than going turbo.
Steve


----------



## rford71

Yes I've seen videos of r32 with the TDR supercharger. I had try to contact them. They will not ship to the states and there very$$$$$.

It doesn't matter anymore in a couple of weeks I'll have a VR6 Turbo TT like you. I received my turbo kit from HPA last week and install will start Monday.

Robert


----------



## TTSPORT666

rford71 said:


> Yes I've seen videos of r32 with the TDR supercharger. I had try to contact them. They will not ship to the states and there very$$$$$.
> 
> It doesn't matter anymore in a couple of weeks I'll have a VR6 Turbo TT like you. I received my turbo kit from HPA last week and install will start Monday.
> 
> Robert


Great stuff Robert, really look forward to the build.  Bet you cannot wait..

Damien.


----------



## rford71

Yes, I've been patiently waiting for the kit to arrive for eight weeks!!









Robert


----------



## TTSPORT666

rford71 said:


> Yes, I've been patiently waiting for the kit to arrive for eight weeks!!
> 
> 
> Robert


Wow...Patiently and eight weeks in the same sentence...  Wow boxes of fun and loveliness... keep us posted on the build Robert.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

rford71 said:


> Yes, I've been patiently waiting for the kit to arrive for eight weeks!!
> 
> 
> Robert


Your a dark horse and kept that close to your chest..bet your giddy inside knowing your going to be riding with the big boys.
What kit did you go for?
Hopefully you will get a build thread going but HPA stuff can be built quite quickly.
We plenty of pics and a good appraisal of the parts used as I will be watching closely and putting my 2 cents in.
Steve


----------



## rford71

The 8 weeks wait was not bad. It gave me time new parts before the turbo build.


----------



## rford71

V6RUL said:


> rford71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I've been patiently waiting for the kit to arrive for eight weeks!!
> 
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> Your a dark horse and kept that close to your chest..bet your giddy inside knowing your going to be riding with the big boys.
> What kit did you go for?
> Hopefully you will get a build thread going but HPA stuff can be built quite quickly.
> We plenty of pics and a good appraisal of the parts used as I will be watching closely and putting my 2 cents in.
> Steve
Click to expand...

I have 20th Anniversary kit, I added the race grade connecting rods bearings in-line fuel system, 4" MAF and HPA stage 3 DSG software.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Robert,

you've gone down exactly the route I'm currently considering for my manual V6- please do keep us updated on how things go etc etc.

Getting specific, I'm thinking of the same kit + HPA's con rod bearings and high flow cat- can I ask why you've also gone for the con rod's, in-line fuel system & 4" MAF? I presume you're also going to completely strip & rebuild the engine + replace all that needs doing whilst you're about it. My engine seems pretty fresh but has done 110,000 miles hence could need a lot of work - interested to know how old yours is & how knackered it actually is when you open her up.

Good luck with the build, I'm really looking forward to any posts you do.

Peter


----------



## rford71

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> you've gone down exactly the route I'm currently considering for my manual V6- please do keep us updated on how things go etc etc.
> 
> Getting specific, I'm thinking of the same kit + HPA's con rod bearings and high flow cat- can I ask why you've also gone for the con rod's, in-line fuel system & 4" MAF? I presume you're also going to completely strip & rebuild the engine + replace all that needs doing whilst you're about it. My engine seems pretty fresh but has done 110,000 miles hence could need a lot of work - interested to know how old yours is & how knackered it actually is when you open her up.
> 
> Good luck with the build, I'm really looking forward to any posts you do.
> 
> Peter


My TT has 54,000 miles on it. I have Dubpower sport manifolds, high flow cats and Schrick 268/264 cams, United Motorsport Performance Software, United Motorsport DSG Performance Software and Bluewater Performance Flex Fuel/E85 Conversion Kits with Bosch 52lb (550cc)Fuel Injectors. Everything appeared to be in good shape when the cams were installed less than a year age, running 85% alcohol I think helps keep the parts a little cleaner and I have only put about 3500 miles on the car since then. I will have all the usual parts that where out replaced while the motor is apart, coil packs, plugs, coolant temp sensor, ect. and a aluminum crack pipe and boost gauge. The reason I went gone for the con rod's, in-line fuel system & 4" MAF Is to get the upgraded software HPA 440. People I've talked to with this set up are getting 400 wheel horsepower with a 3 inch exhaust at 16.5 psi. I hope to be somewhere between 375 to 425 whp, no more than that don't want to jeopardize the DSG.

thanks
Robert


----------



## V6RUL

May be worth considering the chains whilst she is apart and a new engine oil pump.
I went for the stainless crack pipe but deffo worth going metal.

I would be interested to find out about your UM DSG software..how t was installed and how it performed.
Obv going for the HPA kit you will be running HPA DSG software and a chance for a comparison.
Steve


----------



## rford71

V6RUL said:


> May be worth considering the chains whilst she is apart and a new engine oil pump.
> I went for the stainless crack pipe but deffo worth going metal.
> 
> I would be interested to find out about your UM DSG software..how t was installed and how it performed.
> Obv going for the HPA kit you will be running HPA DSG software and a chance for a comparison.
> Steve


The kit comes with new chains, i hadn't considered a oil pump. The reason I went with HPA's DSG software is UM Jeff do not have software already write a for MKI TTs due to the low demand here in the states . Both times I've gotten software is taking a long time, Jeff had to write it from scratch and even than my UM DSG software I have now the launch control Jeff could never get to work.

Robert


----------



## wallytt

The V6 excellent buyers guide link does not seem to be working?


----------



## V6RUL

wallytt said:


> The V6 excellent buyers guide link does not seem to be working?


Cheers for the heads up.
I have reported the issue to the powers that be.
Steve


----------



## RShane

I found this thread and spent a few hours reading all the great info. Great to see a section dedicated to this great motor.


----------



## jev

Swapping from a mk1 Manual silver to a mk2 manual in black.


----------



## V6RUL

jev said:


> Swapping from a mk1 Manual silver to a mk2 manual in black.


Are you sticking with the V6 though..
Steve


----------



## crapgolf

I've just joined this very elite bunch and bought my self a Avis v6 manual, first up spaces then I think new air filter kit, I'm over the moon I bought the v6 now I've got it sounds sooooooo nice... Any tips guys?

Rich back with a mk1 ...


----------



## V6RUL

crapgolf said:


> I've just joined this very elite bunch and bought my self a Avis v6 manual, first up spaces then I think new air filter kit, I'm over the moon I bought the v6 now I've got it sounds sooooooo nice... Any tips guys?
> 
> Rich back with a mk1 ...


Nice decision..we need pics and spec so you can go on the front list if ya wanna..
WAK box on the Vee sounds better than on a 1.8
Flapper mod.

See page 1 for some info.
Steve


----------



## crapgolf

V6RUL said:


> crapgolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just joined this very elite bunch and bought my self a Avis v6 manual, first up spaces then I think new air filter kit, I'm over the moon I bought the v6 now I've got it sounds sooooooo nice... Any tips guys?
> 
> Rich back with a mk1 ...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice decision..we need pics and spec so you can go on the front list if ya wanna..
> WAK box on the Vee sounds better than on a 1.8
> Flapper mod.
> 
> See page 1 for some info.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Arrr thanks that's great advice so much better then the turbo guys lol, no in all honesty iv had it a week after having a TT mk1 for four Years the a AMG 55 for a year and I know I'm in it for good now I love it, I've done the foot well lights and the 
Gater ,and I replace the badges with new ones , few issues to sort before I go heavy on the mods , like the fuel gauge and the cd changer not working so I need to sort....


----------



## jev

V6RUL said:


> jev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swapping from a mk1 Manual silver to a mk2 manual in black.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sticking with the V6 though..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hell yeah it's the only way, that rasp when the revs rise!!! Mm mm

I've seen all the post where the RS drivers have gone back to a V6, it's the only way.


----------



## V6RUL

jev said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swapping from a mk1 Manual silver to a mk2 manual in black.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sticking with the V6 though..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah it's the only way, that rasp when the revs rise!!! Mm mm
> 
> I've seen all the post where the RS drivers have gone back to a V6, it's the only way.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should change your signature strip and show us some pics..
Steve


----------



## wazman999

Controversial......

Should I jack in my 225 for a V6.... Or turn to the dark side and get a 3L Z4?.....


----------



## V6RUL

The Z4 and TT V6 are similar performance and either is a good choice.
All I would say is that you have to squeeze a 1.8 more to get the juice out.
Steve


----------



## wazman999

I've been driving V6 Audis and straight 6 BMWs with work & now feel the need for a bigger engine with a better noise!

But there must be draw backs?


----------



## V6RUL

Go manual for piece of mind as some peeps seem to think the DSG is a weak point.
Smiles per gallon but 24-34 off the loud pedal.
Road tax is the same on pre 2006 tiTTIes.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Oh..and you get the noise for free with the optional flapper mod thrown in for free.
Steve


----------



## wazman999

What's the flapper mod?


----------



## V6RUL

Check out page 1 on here..
Steve


----------



## Tritium

wazman999 said:


> What's the flapper mod?


But-plug meets nineteen twenties for auditory satisfaction.

Brian


----------



## V6RUL

Tritium said:


> wazman999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the flapper mod?
> 
> 
> 
> But-plug meets nineteen twenties for auditory satisfaction.
> 
> Brian
Click to expand...

Think you've been on the juice Brian.
Steve


----------



## wazman999

Ha!!

Who'd have thought a screw could make such a difference!

My only concern is I've spent quite a bit on servicing, repairs (due to age) and mods.

Do I now wanna fork out for a V6, run the risk of hefty bills for the DSG or mechatronic unit, on a car that I'll probably only keep for 12-18 months?

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi all 3.2 V6 MK1 owners,

you've probably already seen the main thread on the forum about getting a small production run made of Milltek exhausts, however if you've missed it below is a quick resume + a link to the thread:

Milltek ceased manufacturing July 2012 both the resonated & non-resonated exhaust systems for the 3.2 V6 Mk1 8N Audi TT due to lack of orders & have no plans to produce them in the future. After much searching by Gogs & myself it appears there are no stocks at any of their resellers either.
The 3.2 system is completely bespoke, it doesn't share parts with the 180 / 225 or the VR6 Golf's.

Milltek are prepared to do a small production run of 10 minimum, but preferably 15, units that could be either resonated or non-resonated. This would have to be done via one of their resellers as they don't have the facilities for handling multiple orders / despatching / invoicing etc + resellers can offer mail order or fitting. Awesome have come back with some great prices!:

* Non-Resonated (Louder) - Retail: £499.97, Group Buy: £375.00
* Resonated (Quieter) - Retail: £613.10, Group Buy: £460.00
This represents a discount of ~25% off the previous retail price on these systems.

Go to the thread for more info:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=311584

cheers
Peter


----------



## neiloid1

May 2010 I was told to list mine, it's taken me this long to get membership and post 

Hope you like her.

Nogaro Blue, no mods until she's running properly.


----------



## V6RUL

neiloid1 said:


> May 2010 I was told to list mine, it's taken me this long to get membership and post
> 
> Hope you like her.
> 
> Nogaro Blue, no mods until she's running properly.


Hi Neil, hope the TT goes faster than it takes you to get pics up.
I will add you to the front list bud.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Neil

2 years. Impressive  
The Cotswold's work at a different pace to the rest of the UK.... (OK I know you're a mile or two outside the official area but the stone's the same colour!!!)

I'm just the other side of Burford- give us a beep if you see me 321BBX Silver 3.2

cheers
Peter


----------



## neiloid1

Hi Peter,

You're geography is a little lacking, I'm 10 miles North of Portsmouth in the lee of the South Downs National Park ! But if I'm ever up your way I'll be sure to look out for you. 

Cheers, Neil


----------



## rford71

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> you've gone down exactly the route I'm currently considering for my manual V6- please do keep us updated on how things go etc etc.
> 
> Getting specific, I'm thinking of the same kit + HPA's con rod bearings and high flow cat- can I ask why you've also gone for the con rod's, in-line fuel system & 4" MAF? I presume you're also going to completely strip & rebuild the engine + replace all that needs doing whilst you're about it. My engine seems pretty fresh but has done 110,000 miles hence could need a lot of work - interested to know how old yours is & how knackered it actually is when you open her up.
> 
> Good luck with the build, I'm really looking forward to any posts you do.
> 
> Peter


Peter, I couldn't reply to your PM because apparently I don't have enough posts to have that option.

My HPA turbo kit has been installed, I am just waiting on my ECU, HPA said theres a problem trying to remove the United motorsport tune that is on ECU so he had to send it to Jeff at United Motorsport to remove the UM Flex fuel tune and have it sent back to HPA so they can put on there tune. hopefully I'll have it back by the end of next, keeping my fingers crossed.

Robert


----------



## Tbone

Top site guys some very useful reading indeed any ideas on how you get too the coolant temperature sensor its very tight indeed too get too ?????


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Robert

Good luck with the HPA- it must be very frustrating sitting around waiting for the last small detail to be sorted.

I bet the running in period will be equally frustrating, though even at low revs you'll probably be getting normal maximum V6 power!

Good luck
Peter

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalpz

Hi V6

Need an update to 181. on the list.

I just found that the car is actually Silver Violet and not Avus Silver... I've been thinking it looks different to the others... It was advertised as Avus Silver and I couldn't tell with the indoor showroom it was in.

I'm thinking are there any other 3.2's here with this color?


----------



## neiloid1

Is it possible to get non bling strut covers for the 3.2 ? Maybe from another model in the VAG ? Nothing flash, just looking to cap it off.

Hope this is the right place to ask.


----------



## Danny Wilde

Had the car seven months now, so thought I'd better get round to joining this thread. Anyway here it is; V6 manual with currently 31k miles (was 26 when I got it)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Danny Wilde said:


> Had the car seven months now, so thought I'd better get round to joining this thread. Anyway here it is; V6 manual with currently 31k miles (was 26 when I got it)


Hi Danny

Wow that's lovely low miles for a V. Whats the story with the ultra high stance and the comical wheels. :?

Damien.


----------



## Danny Wilde

[/quote]

Hi Danny

Wow that's lovely low miles for a V. Whats the story with the ultra high stance and the comical wheels. :?

Damien.[/quote]

Very little. Stance is standard, possibly accentuated in the pics cos the car is up on the kerb. The wheel comedy is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## neiloid1

I like those wheels, they suit your car very well. What are they/where did you get them?

Nice to see something a bit different on a TT


----------



## TTSPORT666

Hi Danny

Wow that's lovely low miles for a V. Whats the story with the ultra high stance and the comical wheels. :?

Damien.[/quote]

Very little. Stance is standard, possibly accentuated in the pics cos the car is up on the kerb. The wheel comedy is in the eye of the beholder.[/quote]

Sorry Pal and respect, beauty is indeed is in the eye of the beerholder... [smiley=cheers.gif] . I have some low mileage qs shocks and springs for sale if you ever want to lower her. 
All the best.
Damien.


----------



## Danny Wilde

neiloid1 said:


> I like those wheels, they suit your car very well. What are they/where did you get them?
> 
> Nice to see something a bit different on a TT


Thanks, they're 18" TSW Tribecas. Gotta say I like em too and as you say, not the usual sort of thing on a TT.



TTSPORT666 said:


> Hi Danny
> 
> Wow that's lovely low miles for a V. Whats the story with the ultra high stance and the comical wheels. :?
> 
> Damien.


Very little. Stance is standard, possibly accentuated in the pics cos the car is up on the kerb. The wheel comedy is in the eye of the beholder.[/quote]

Sorry Pal and respect, beauty is indeed is in the eye of the beerholder... [smiley=cheers.gif] . I have some low mileage qs shocks and springs for sale if you ever want to lower her. 
All the best.
Damien.[/quote]

That's all right fella, we're not all gonna like the same stuff! As for lowering - was on my to do list, but I'm dreaming about an exhaust first. Out of interest how much do you want for the shocks and springs and what sort of drop do they give you?


----------



## V6RUL

Kalpz said:


> Hi V6
> 
> Need an update to 181. on the list.
> 
> I just found that the car is actually Silver Violet and not Avus Silver... I've been thinking it looks different to the others... It was advertised as Avus Silver and I couldn't tell with the indoor showroom it was in.
> 
> I'm thinking are there any other 3.2's here with this color?


Updated bud.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

neiloid1 said:


> Is it possible to get non bling strut covers for the 3.2 ? Maybe from another model in the VAG ? Nothing flash, just looking to cap it off.
> 
> Hope this is the right place to ask.


Ive seen tiTTies with plain and simple black strut covers, surely OEM
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Please be aware that interchanging shocks between different models may or may not be possible.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

Danny Wilde said:


> neiloid1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like those wheels, they suit your car very well. What are they/where did you get them?
> 
> Nice to see something a bit different on a TT
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, they're 18" TSW Tribecas. Gotta say I like em too and as you say, not the usual sort of thing on a TT.
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Danny
> 
> Wow that's lovely low miles for a V. Whats the story with the ultra high stance and the comical wheels. :?
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very little. Stance is standard, possibly accentuated in the pics cos the car is up on the kerb. The wheel comedy is in the eye of the beholder.
Click to expand...

Sorry Pal and respect, beauty is indeed is in the eye of the beerholder... [smiley=cheers.gif] . I have some low mileage qs shocks and springs for sale if you ever want to lower her. 
All the best.
Damien.[/quote]

That's all right fella, we're not all gonna like the same stuff! As for lowering - was on my to do list, but I'm dreaming about an exhaust first. Out of interest how much do you want for the shocks and springs and what sort of drop do they give you?[/quote]

Hi Danny they would give you quite a fair drop...mine sat lovely on my oem shocks and springs.. Would have to check compatibility for you as uncle ubrul Steve suggested..  I would do you a very good price as i need the room in my loft. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## neiloid1

Thanks V6RUL, I'll track him down and ask him.


----------



## croydon

What are we thinking gents?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Coupe ... true&rt=nc


----------



## Marty

croydon said:


> What are we thinking gents?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Coupe ... true&rt=nc


Looks nice and clean to me! Ripe for modding 8)

Enjoy her!


----------



## gogs

Get that Milltek Croydon ;-)


----------



## gogs

Hi Danny they would give you quite a fair drop...mine sat lovely on my oem shocks and springs.. Would have to check compatibility for you as uncle ubrul Steve suggested..  I would do you a very good price as i need the room in my loft. :wink:

Damien.[/quote]

QS springs are not interchangeable with the V6 I'm afraid due to the extra weight up front ! I looked into this last year :-(


----------



## Danny Wilde

gogs said:


> Hi Danny they would give you quite a fair drop...mine sat lovely on my oem shocks and springs.. Would have to check compatibility for you as uncle ubrul Steve suggested..  I would do you a very good price as i need the room in my loft. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


QS springs are not interchangeable with the V6 I'm afraid due to the extra weight up front ! I looked into this last year :-([/quote]

Oh well, there you go then...I'll still be rockin' the "stilts" look.


----------



## gogs

With your low mileage Danny your shocks will be fine, so get yourself a set of eibachs from ECP using the forum discount code ;-) and drop it 25mm all round, does make a difference mate


----------



## A8VCG

Or buy my H&R's.!


----------



## PeTTe-N

+1, I went H&R's, they're V6 specific unlike the Eibachs


----------



## gogs

Mmmmm from what I read its the other way round, eibachs are definitely specific to the V6 as I know from my purchase of the Bilstein B12 kit, H&R are not V6 specific and can be a little bouncy :-(


----------



## nelson76

Hi my fellow V6'ers, i'm looking to buy a new set of break discs and pads for all four corners of my car, i'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions of a reliable supplier that they've used in the past or any views on a set that i've found on Ebay (hope the link works), i'm happy with the price but would like to know if the pads and discs in the advert are a good and reliable make!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300554323612? ... 1423.l2649

Happy days, Neil


----------



## V6RUL

nelson76 said:


> Hi my fellow V6'ers, i'm looking to buy a new set of break discs and pads for all four corners of my car, i'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions of a reliable supplier that they've used in the past or any views on a set that i've found on Ebay (hope the link works), i'm happy with the price but would like to know if the pads and discs in the advert are a good and reliable make!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300554323612? ... 1423.l2649
> 
> Happy days, Neil


Im pretty sure there was a group buy running on the forum recently, JohnH was doing it i think.
pretty sure it was still ECS stuff but at a better price.
Steve


----------



## nelson76

Cheers Steve, i'll have a look around the forum and see if i can find it and see if its still running.

Neil


----------



## JohnPinchin

Hi everyone,

I've had some gearbox problems and just before I bite the bullet and pay out for parts I thought I'd post here for one last double check if we're going down the right route and see if anyone can point me towards a cheaper parts supplier.

Couple of weeks ago the gearbox stopped responding - it was parked overnight, next day the steering lock had jammed and the engine warning lights appeared along with the gear selection lights flashing - the car was stuck in neutral (stick moves but doesn't move it into drive or reverse etc).

Warning code are: 
28775 No communication with gear selector
00511 Selector leaver, no signal

My garge thinks it could be mechatronic or gearbox itself.
I spoke to ECU testing - they say it's more likely to be the gear selector linkage assembly.

Before I spend £500+ on that part - do we agree with ECU? Does anyone know a cheaper source for the part?

Many thanks


----------



## V6RUL

This is not the usual symptoms of standard mechatronic failure as it normally manifests itself in a different way.
Maybe take it to Audi for diagnosis but get the work done elsewhere if its too expensive.
Steve


----------



## JohnPinchin

Thanks Steve,

That price - (500+) is from an indy - Ricci concept in Hull, they specialise in VAG and are supposed to be the best local guys to use. Just the cost of the part at 450 is making it an expensive test as apparently for the v6 you need to buy a whole linkage assembly instead of just the circuit board...


----------



## Co1k

My new TT: Papaya orange with mechanical gearbox:

[img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/917836IMG4832.jpg]

[img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/916328IMG4826.jpg]


----------



## Jamie-V6

Co1k said:


> My new TT: Papaya orange with mechanical gearbox:
> 
> [img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/917836IMG4832.jpg]
> 
> [img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/916328IMG4826.jpg]


Thats a super fine example of a mk1 3.2 mate!! to die for!! 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Co1k said:


> My new TT: Papaya orange with mechanical gearbox:
> 
> [img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/917836IMG4832.jpg]
> 
> [img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/916328IMG4826.jpg]


Nice colour..is it manual or DSG, what year and what interior colour?
Steve


----------



## croydon

Is it me or do the V6s have the most ugly of all the wheels in the TT range?


----------



## V6RUL

croydon said:


> Is it me or do the V6s have the most ugly of all the wheels in the TT range?


I would have to disagree, i think the V6 has the best OEM wheel look over the 1.8 choice.
Steve


----------



## jaqcom

Co1k said:


> My new TT: Papaya orange with mechanical gearbox:
> 
> [img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/917836IMG4832.jpg]
> 
> [img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/916328IMG4826.jpg]


Horrible.................. :roll: 

:-*


----------



## neiloid1

croydon said:


> Is it me or do the V6s have the most ugly of all the wheels in the TT range?


I didn't like them when I first got them and wanted some RS multispoke jobs, but every bugger had them. Now I love the OEM 7 spokes, they look purposeful and tough.


----------



## neiloid1

Co1k said:


> My new TT: Papaya orange with mechanical gearbox:
> 
> [img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/917836IMG4832.jpg]
> 
> [img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/916328IMG4826.jpg]


Gorgeous, I love it.


----------



## Co1k

Thanks a lot. For me, this car is a child dream.

I Will change wheels soon



V6RUL said:


> Co1k said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new TT: Papaya orange with mechanical gearbox:
> 
> [img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/917836IMG4832.jpg]
> 
> [img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/916328IMG4826.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> Nice colour..is it manual or DSG, what year and what interior colour?
> Steve
Click to expand...

It's manual gearbox, black leather interior and it is 2005.


----------



## V6RUL

Co1k said:


> Thanks a lot. For me, this car is a child dream.
> 
> I Will change wheels soon
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co1k said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new TT: Papaya orange with mechanical gearbox:
> 
> [img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/917836IMG4832.jpg]
> 
> [img=http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/916328IMG4826.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> Nice colour..is it manual or DSG, what year and what interior colour?
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's manual gearbox, black leather interior and it is 2005.
Click to expand...

Ive added you to the front list..al you need to do now is update your avatar and info..
Steve


----------



## neiloid1

Can you fit Honda S2000 cone filter to the V6 and if so why would you and what are the Pro's and Cons ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crapgolf

Hi Guys,

Need your help my car V6 manual , is running rough when you press the accelerator , its ticking over ok and picks up ok and runs along ok?, so iv ruled out the coil packs as I know what these are like once they go.. Any ideas ?

Rich


----------



## V6RUL

Disconnect the MAF and go for another run.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

An S2000 should fit but don't expect too much apart from a different induction sound.
Steve


----------



## crapgolf

V6RUL said:


> Disconnect the MAF and go for another run.
> Steve


Am I a div to ask how I do this? 
Rich ..... Ps I new you you would post ... And thanks


----------



## V6RUL

crapgolf said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disconnect the MAF and go for another run.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Am I a div to ask how I do this?
> Rich ..... Ps I new you you would post ... And thanks
Click to expand...

It's a removable plug found in between the air filter and throttle body.
Steve


----------



## neiloid1

V6RUL said:


> An S2000 should fit but don't expect too much apart from a different induction sound.
> Steve


Thanks Steve, don't think I'll bother if that's all it does.

Cheers, Neil.


----------



## xiphon

My in-laws just bought a lovely V6 last weekend.

They enjoyed driving our 1.8T so much (swapped cars the occasional weekend), after several months of searching for a red one (mother in-law's only requirement!) they found a beautiful V6 (45k on the clock).

AU55 KUR

Did this belong to anybody here?


----------



## V6RUL

xiphon said:


> My in-laws just bought a lovely V6 last weekend.
> 
> They enjoyed driving our 1.8T so much (swapped cars the occasional weekend), after several months of searching for a red one (mother in-law's only requirement!) they found a beautiful V6 (45k on the clock).
> 
> AU55 KUR
> 
> Did this belong to anybody here?


If there interested in joining the community then point them in the right direction and we can help with V6 related stuff.
I dont recognise the plate but others may do.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Awesome GTi will be holding some rare Milltek 3.2 exhaust stock on their shelves if you fancy a shinny new stainless system with a sportier sound..
http://www.awesomegti.com/brand/milltek ... ?model=173
This is an opportunity to purchase one of the last production runs on this system from Milltek.
Steve


----------



## ChrisF

Can I join the V6 community Steve? Have to admit I am not a modder, happy with the car as standard for now.

https://picasaweb.google.com/cwfaux/TT? ... directlink


----------



## V6RUL

ChrisF said:


> Can I join the V6 community Steve? Have to admit I am not a modder, happy with the car as standard for now.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/cwfaux/TT? ... directlink


Hi Chris, I've added you to the list bud.
Nice clean example and doesn't matter if your not modded as it reminds us where we were when we bought ours.
Best colour IMHO as well.
Steve


----------



## connor0431

Picked up my V6 yesterday ..
Absolutely love it!

Just wondered how I go about joining the V6 community?
Cheers


----------



## croydon

ChrisF said:


> Can I join the V6 community Steve? Have to admit I am not a modder, happy with the car as standard for now.


 Have I joined?


----------



## V6RUL

connor0431 said:


> Picked up my V6 yesterday ..
> Absolutely love it!
> 
> Just wondered how I go about joining the V6 community?
> Cheers


I've added you to the front list bud.
Any questions then just fire away..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

croydon said:


> ChrisF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join the V6 community Steve? Have to admit I am not a modder, happy with the car as standard for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Have I joined?
Click to expand...

Nope..need your spec bud.
Steve


----------



## ChrisF

V6RUL said:


> ChrisF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join the V6 community Steve? Have to admit I am not a modder, happy with the car as standard for now.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/cwfaux/TT? ... directlink
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris, I've added you to the list bud.
> Nice clean example and doesn't matter if your not modded as it reminds us where we were when we bought ours.
> Best colour IMHO as well.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Cheers Steve, and although I'm biased I do really like the colour.


----------



## TT8

i would like to be added to v6 community please


----------



## V6RUL

tt8 said:


> i would like to be added to v6 community please


Is it possible you can pass on your details ie colour, transmission type and interior colour.
A few pics would be good if you can work out how to add them.
Steve


----------



## croydon

V6RUL said:


> tt8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to be added to v6 community please
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible you can pass on your details ie colour, transmission type and interior colour.
> A few pics would be good if you can work out how to add them.
> Steve
Click to expand...

 53 plate Mautius Blue, black leather, SMG.


----------



## TT8

V6RUL said:


> tt8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would like to be added to v6 community please
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible you can pass on your details ie colour, transmission type and interior colour.
> A few pics would be good if you can work out how to add them.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi, goodwood green metallic, 3.2 dsg, black interior with seude type seats, havent worked out yet how to download pics

TT8


----------



## A8VCG

Steve may as well put me up there too if i'm not there already - cheers Craig


----------



## V6RUL

Will add you guys tomoz, iPad is not the best for adding.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Cuprabhoy said:


> Steve may as well put me up there too if i'm not there already - cheers Craig


So your spec is....
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Ive added mr croydon and mr tt8 to the front list which has now hit the 200 mark.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## croydon

V6RUL said:


> Ive added mr croydon and mr tt8 to the front list which has now hit the 200 mark.. 8)
> Steve


 do we know if some of the owners are repeats , as in cars sold on?


----------



## ChrisF

Does anyone know if there is a web resource which shows what numbers of the various model variations, specs, colours etc of 8N TTs were sold? When I had an Alfa Spyder someone on that forum had found such a resource, and it was quite nice to be able to say "there were only ever 23 just like mine" - or whatever.


----------



## V6RUL

ChrisF said:


> Does anyone know if there is a web resource which shows what numbers of the various model variations, specs, colours etc of 8N TTs were sold? When I had an Alfa Spyder someone on that forum had found such a resource, and it was quite nice to be able to say "there were only ever 23 just like mine" - or whatever.


i would like to think that we are all unique, however i have not come across such a site.
Maybe you could go back to Alfa world and see if there is something for us.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

croydon said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive added mr croydon and mr tt8 to the front list which has now hit the 200 mark.. 8)
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> do we know if some of the owners are repeats , as in cars sold on?
Click to expand...

I have never been informed about any changes, however it is probable.
Steve


----------



## connor0431

Just a quick one steve would you mind adding DSG to mine ?

also how do you add pics?

gave the paintwork a polish and wax the weekend (Full 6 hours!) and she is deffo looking good lol!


----------



## V6RUL

connor0431 said:


> Just a quick one steve would you mind adding DSG to mine ?
> 
> also how do you add pics?
> 
> gave the paintwork a polish and wax the weekend (Full 6 hours!) and she is deffo looking good lol!


Added the DSG bud.

For Pictures..
Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse",then "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your post.
Steve


----------



## Andy TT

Put me up there also.

Moro Blue V6/DSG with Gunmetal 'S3' 17" alloys(stop laughing at the back). Interior is the black leather & grey alcantara.

Pics to follow soon..


----------



## V6RUL

Andy TT said:


> Put me up there also.
> 
> Moro Blue V6/DSG with Gunmetal 'S3' 17" alloys(stop laughing at the back). Interior is the black leather & grey alcantara.
> 
> Pics to follow soon..


Hi Andy and welcome.
Nothing wrong with 17s but pretty sure 18s are the standard size rim.
maybe some Vee peeps have spare Ronals for sale as they are a good OEM look.
Dont forget the pics..
Steve


----------



## connor0431

Hopefully this work ..


----------



## PeTTe-N

connor0431 said:


> Hopefully this work ..


Welcome to the club, looks like a nice clean example. I bet you're grinning like a Cheshire cat  
Keep your eyes peeled on the events section for the West Mids meets. Next one is scheduled for May 5th I think.


----------



## connor0431

Yeah over the moon with it 
Although was 5-6 hours of polishing and waxing!


----------



## M18NTT

Hi Steve,

Another newbie to the V6 brigade here. Just swapped my 225 out for a fantastic 54 plate, Mauritius Blue, 3.2 DSG, leather looks to be a shade of yellow rather than cream (not sure what the actual colour is but it's beautiful and totally unmarked. Could you add me to the front list.

Ta


----------



## V6RUL

readerj001 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Another newbie to the V6 brigade here. Just swapped my 225 out for a fantastic 54 plate, Mauritius Blue, 3.2 DSG, leather looks to be a shade of yellow rather than cream (not sure what the actual colour is but it's beautiful and totally unmarked. Could you add me to the front list.
> 
> Ta


Hi, I've added ya.
I've added your colour as anis, as that is what it probably is.
Pics are mandatory you know and what have you got planned for her.
Steve


----------



## M18NTT

[/quote]

Hi, I've added ya.
I've added your colour as anis, as that is what it probably is.
Pics are mandatory you know and what have you got planned for her.
Steve[/quote]

Anis?? Sounds a bit too close to Anus for my liking but never mind.

Thanks for that. Only a couple of pics so far as it's now got 120 miles of road grot after travelling back from Brum yesterday in her and its pouring with rain this morning









The car is totally stock - at the moment - but I do need to change the rear springs at some point (as there is an advisory from the last MOT on one). I had Apex springs on my 225 and they looked great so I may go down that route however when I spoke to my insurance - who really don't do mods - they wanted to add what I had estimated as the cost to change the springs to my premium - and then load it on top. I didn't even ask them about anything else.

I'm now waiting for a quote back from Greenlight based on changing a few things eg springs, TPI 15/20mm spacers, Tie Bars (if I need them) and a Blueflame cat back to release some more of that tone. I've read on here somewhere about a mod to the small pipe just by the silencer on the stock exhaust that improves the sound a bit. I may try that first but I'm just enjoying the car as it is at present. Very smooth. Also new plate very soon - M1 8N TT


----------



## V6RUL

Best OEM wheels for the TT IMHO.
Annis yellow for your interior.
Flapper mod is shown as a HOW TO on page 1.
Green light should be able to give you a good price and a discount being a TTOC member.
Some peeps have experienced a bouncy ride just changing springs, so do your homework.
15mm front and 20mm rear spacers seem to work well on the Vee.
Steve


----------



## ChrisF

V6RUL said:


> Best OEM wheels for the TT IMHO.
> 
> Steve


 8)


----------



## Tomm

connor0431 said:


> Hopefully this work ..


This looks so good here, but I don't know why?

Looks ace!


----------



## V6RUL

arvelb said:


> View attachment 1
> Better put mine on had the beast 5 weeks now


I will add you if you supply..
year, colour, tranny type and interior colour..
Steve


----------



## arvelb

V6RUL said:


> arvelb said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> Better put mine on had the beast 5 weeks now
> 
> 
> 
> I will add you if you supply..
> year, colour, tranny type and interior colour..
> Steve
Click to expand...

 Oh sorry Steve,
2007,dolphin grey,s-tronic,black leather.
Regards


----------



## Co1k

Somewhere in Normandie...


----------



## neiloid1

Co1k said:


> Somewhere in Normandie...


Great colour, great pics.


----------



## Andy TT

Going in for a much needed pro' detail this weekend.. Pics are on the way.. weather permitting :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

Andy TT said:


> Going in for a much needed pro' detail this weekend.. Pics are on the way.. weather permitting :wink:


We will be waiting..
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

this is a 3.2 log (dsg), it has a decat but apart from that I dont know. I'm thinking it has been mapped as well, what do you guys think?

thanks

ps. 100% throttle is near the bottom of page


----------



## spaceplace

hi - log is above, if anyone wants to log there 3.2 dsg, measure block 003 and floor 100% throttle in 3rd gear it would be appiciated. if you do please mention if it has any mods (and which mods)

looking at maf readings its doing roughly 263bhp, would a decat alone give this much gain or do you think its been mapped as well? does the ignition angle look ok? theres a slight rattley noise at 2500rmp that smooths out as you go up the rev range, its hard to tell if its just the exhaust or not. anyone else have a little noise in this rev area? (i've checked cam stretch and its in tollerance) noise can also be heard on tick over and is coming from the chain area at top of engine, as the chain strecth is ok i'm thinking it could possibly be camshaft shells, anyone come across this? it sounds almost like a dry bearing.

also on over-run theres a sucking noise, guessing this is normal

any help would be nice

many thanks


----------



## V6RUL

Can't open with iPad.
Steve


----------



## rford71

Prior to my HPA turbo I had the following mod.

Schrick 268/264 cams
-Dubpower headers
-Magna flow high flow cats welded in a USP test pipe
-Dubpower cat-back exhaust
-HPA Haldex Performance Controllers
-Bluewater Performance Flex Fuel/E85 Conversion Kits
-United Motorsport DSG Performance Software
-ECS Exhaust Flapper Wiring Kit
-Vogtland height-adjustable coilover suspensions
-Bluewater Performance Adjustable Control Arms
AUTOTECH ClubSport 22mm hollow adjustable rear









-HPA 20th Anniversary liquid cooled turbo kit
-Inline Fuel pump
-Race Grade Connecting Rod Bearings
-4" Large MAF
-42 Draft Stainless Steel Water Pipe
-AWE Tuning vent mounted boost gauge
-Custom 3 inch exhaust with 100 cell cats, Vibrants Ulta Quiet res, Borla transverse flow muffler and 2.5" bypass exhaust flapper


----------



## Silverye

Hi folks - just wanted to say hello 

Picked up my 05 Mauritius Blue V6 DSG with black leather at the weekend there and I'm loving the car. First time with a TT and came from a Mk5 Golf GTI. Had a number of turbo based cars in the past and nice to have a NA machine that has a bit of grunt.

Car has done 76k miles, full Audi Service and in excellent condition.

Keen on changing the alloys though to something more spoke based - rather than the 7 spoke OEM 18" it currently has.

Only downside to the car is that when at low speed, high gear and you put your foot down a bit (not enough the kick down the gears) there is a rattle from underneath - sounds like a heat shield sort of thing - when the engine is vibrating the way it does when you're really going too slow of the gear. No rattle at all when flooring it. Common occurrence?

Also, it has a factory fitted Milltek and, incredible though it seems , I don't like the in cabin booming it gives at times. Fine at motorway speeds or when making good progress up the gears - sounds lovely, but the booming at time doesn't do it for me. How much quieter is the standard set-up?










Cheers
Richard.


----------



## Jamie-V6

Silverye said:


> Hi folks - just wanted to say hello
> 
> Picked up my 05 Mauritius Blue V6 with black leather at the weekend there and I'm loving the car. First time with a TT and came from a Mk5 Golf GTI. Had a number of turbo based cars in the past and nice to have a NA machine that has a bit of grunt.
> 
> Car has done 76k miles, full Audi Service and in excellent condition.
> 
> Keen on changing the alloys though to something more spoke based - rather than the 7 spoke OEM 18" it currently has.
> 
> Only downside to the car is that when at low speed, high gear and you put your foot down a bit (not enough the kick down the gears) there is a rattle from underneath - sounds like a heat shield sort of thing - when the engine is vibrating the way it does when you're really going too slow of the gear. No rattle at all when flooring it. Common occurrence?
> 
> Also, it has a factory fitted Milltek and, incredible though it seems , I don't like the in cabin booming it gives at times. Fine at motorway speeds or when making good progress up the gears - sounds lovely, but the booming at time doesn't do it for me. How much quieter is the standard set-up?
> 
> Cheers
> Richard.


Instead of changing your alloys have you thought about just getting a full referb and colour change???


----------



## Silverye

Jamie-V6 said:


> Instead of changing your alloys have you thought about just getting a full referb and colour change???


It's the design more than anything else - though I'll have a good look through the various alloy threads to see what people have done


----------



## millepeed

hi all just got our v6 tt its in dolomite grey, ronal alloys, a few mods kw v3 coilovers, goodrich hoseing, red stuff pads, vtda caddy shack induction, revo stage2 remap, revo remap on dsg, etcetc.


----------



## croydon

Silverye said:


> Jamie-V6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of changing your alloys have you thought about just getting a full referb and colour change???
> 
> 
> 
> It's the design more than anything else - though I'll have a good look through the various alloy threads to see what people have done
Click to expand...

 Same with me ive same car colour and wheels dont look great.


----------



## croydon

Silverye said:


> Hi folks - just wanted to say hello
> 
> Picked up my 05 Mauritius Blue V6 DSG with black leather at the weekend there and I'm loving the car.
> Also, it has a factory fitted Milltek and, incredible though it seems , I don't like the in cabin booming it gives at times. Fine at motorway speeds or when making good progress up the gears - sounds lovely, but the booming at time doesn't do it for me. How much quieter is the standard set-up?
> Cheers
> Richard.


 Wow do you know if your Miltek exhaust is resonated or not? Ive one (resonated) at home to fit, i do hope its not boomy!!!!


----------



## V6RUL

Ok Silverye & Millipeed, I have added ya to the front list, hall of fame.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## Silverye

Silverye said:


> Only downside to the car is that when at low speed, high gear and you put your foot down a bit (not enough the kick down the gears) there is a rattle from underneath - sounds like a heat shield sort of thing - when the engine is vibrating the way it does when you're really going too slow of the gear. No rattle at all when flooring it. Common occurrence?


From doing some forum searching, it sounds like it's the heat shield for the cat. Might have a feel around underneath the car (once the snow stops!) and see what moves.


----------



## Silverye

V6RUL said:


> Ok Silverye & Millipeed, I have added ya to the front list, hall of fame.. 8)
> Steve


Thanks Steve 8)


----------



## Silverye

Sorry for the noob question - does the V6 have xenon or halogen headlights as standard?

Many thanks
Richard


----------



## Silverye

croydon said:


> Silverye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie-V6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of changing your alloys have you thought about just getting a full referb and colour change???
> 
> 
> 
> It's the design more than anything else - though I'll have a good look through the various alloy threads to see what people have done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same with me ive same car colour and wheels dont look great.
Click to expand...

I'm not finding it easy to find a suitable alternative yet.


----------



## Silverye

croydon said:


> Wow do you know if your Miltek exhaust is resonated or not? Ive one (resonated) at home to fit, i do hope its not boomy!!!!


Really don't know - is there a way you can easily tell?

It's strange, sometimes it's fine - but other times it is very boomy and I need to drop it down a couple gears, get rid of the booming and it's then okish again. I've always been a bit funny about exhausts. I had a couple Impreza's in the early 2000's and had them very heavily modified - apart from the backbox as I wanted them as quiet as I could get them. In fact, my standard Mk5 Golf GTI was a lot more throaty than my 370bhp subaru was.


----------



## V6RUL

Silverye said:


> Sorry for the noob question - does the V6 have xenon or halogen headlights as standard?
> 
> Many thanks
> Richard


All Vees are xenon.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Silverye said:


> croydon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow do you know if your Miltek exhaust is resonated or not? Ive one (resonated) at home to fit, i do hope its not boomy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Really don't know - is there a way you can easily tell?
> 
> It's strange, sometimes it's fine - but other times it is very boomy and I need to drop it down a couple gears, get rid of the booming and it's then okish again. I've always been a bit funny about exhausts. I had a couple Impreza's in the early 2000's and had them very heavily modified - apart from the backbox as I wanted them as quiet as I could get them. In fact, my standard Mk5 Golf GTI was a lot more throaty than my 370bhp subaru was.
Click to expand...

Non resonated doesn't have a centre box, resonated does.
Steve


----------



## Silverye

V6RUL said:


> Silverye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the noob question - does the V6 have xenon or halogen headlights as standard?
> 
> Many thanks
> Richard
> 
> 
> 
> All Vees are xenon.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Nice - thanks Steve


----------



## Silverye

V6RUL said:


> Silverye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non resonated doesn't have a centre box, resonated does.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve - I'll have a look tomorrow.


----------



## millepeed

V6RUL said:


> Ok Silverye & Millipeed, I have added ya to the front list, hall of fame.. 8)
> Steve


cheers steve


----------



## V6RUL

All part of the community spirit.
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT

Dont think i've ever added to the list lol.

Avus silver manual V6 TTY


----------



## V6RUL

neil_audiTT said:


> Dont think i've ever added to the list lol.
> 
> Avus silver manual V6 TTY


Just before I add ya, can you tell me interior leather colour and year of ya mota please.
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT

2004, black leather.


----------



## V6RUL

Ok Neil..your in the club
Steve


----------



## ChrisF

Steve - next time you're editing, my leather is silver. #199
Cheers


----------



## V6RUL

ChrisF said:


> Steve - next time you're editing, my leather is silver. #199
> Cheers


Done
Steve


----------



## croydon

Silverye said:


> croydon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverye said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the design more than anything else - though I'll have a good look through the various alloy threads to see what people have done
> 
> 
> 
> Same with me ive same car colour and wheels dont look great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not finding it easy to find a suitable alternative yet.
Click to expand...

Ive deleted the multispokes from my list as that's gears towards the 240 QS look

I'm leaning towards these. http://www.thettshop.com/wheels.asp?cat=2006&product=701408


----------



## croydon

Another thread with wheels on a car..

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=320932&p=2520886&hilit=Rs4#p2520886


----------



## Co1k

Si beautiful without immatriculation:


----------



## ChrisF

V6RUL said:


> ChrisF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve - next time you're editing, my leather is silver. #199
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Done
> Steve
Click to expand...

duh, should have been #197!

sorry


----------



## Silverye

croydon said:


> Ive deleted the multispokes from my list as that's gears towards the 240 QS look
> 
> I'm leaning towards these. http://www.thettshop.com/wheels.asp?cat=2006&product=701408


Those are nice 

Even though you can only see the top of them, I do like the look of the alloys on the TT that's in the banner at the top of the forum here.


----------



## Silverye

croydon said:


> Another thread with wheels on a car..
> 
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=320932&p=2520886&hilit=Rs4#p2520886


Great -thanks [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ChrisF

Quick question; does the coilpack recall apply to V6s?


----------



## Marty

ChrisF said:


> Quick question; does the coilpack recall apply to V6s?


Yes... had mine changed free of charge over a year ago now


----------



## ChrisF

Marty said:


> ChrisF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question; does the coilpack recall apply to V6s?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... had mine changed free of charge over a year ago now
Click to expand...

Cheers. Whetstone Audi appear reluctant...


----------



## V6RUL

ChrisF said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve - next time you're editing, my leather is silver. #199
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Done
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> duh, should have been #197!
> 
> sorry
Click to expand...

Sorted ya numpty.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Tbone

V6 clicked over too 100 000 miles on way too work today!!!!!!!!! can only say it drives like brand new still!!!!! great build quality!!! hears hoping for another 100 000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevvo

Let me in!

2004 DSG Dolomite Grey, Ivory Leather


----------



## V6RUL

Tbone1980uk said:


> V6 clicked over too 100 000 miles on way too work today!!!!!!!!! can only say it drives like brand new still!!!!! great build quality!!! hears hoping for another 100 000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They do seem to wear well if looked after.
If you want to be added to the front list can you pass on some details of ya mota..
Steve


----------



## Tbone

V6RUL said:


> Tbone1980uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> V6 clicked over too 100 000 miles on way too work today!!!!!!!!! can only say it drives like brand new still!!!!! great build quality!!! hears hoping for another 100 000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They do seem to wear well if looked after.
> If you want to be added to the front list can you pass on some details of ya mota..
> Steve
Click to expand...

2003, 3.2, v6,dsg, black leather, 100 000 miles, dolomite grey colour i think cheers :?: :?:


----------



## V6RUL

nevvo said:


> Let me in!
> 
> 2004 DSG Dolomite Grey, Ivory Leather


Yo, ive squeezed you in.
Steve


----------



## nevvo

V6RUL said:


> nevvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me in!
> 
> 2004 DSG Dolomite Grey, Ivory Leather
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, ive squeezed you in.
> Steve
Click to expand...

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Tbone1980uk said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbone1980uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> V6 clicked over too 100 000 miles on way too work today!!!!!!!!! can only say it drives like brand new still!!!!! great build quality!!! hears hoping for another 100 000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They do seem to wear well if looked after.
> If you want to be added to the front list can you pass on some details of ya mota..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2003, 3.2, v6,dsg, black leather, 100 000 miles, dolomite grey colour i think cheers :?: :?:
Click to expand...

Cheers for the info, you've been added to the list.
Steve


----------



## croydon

V6 gang help please.

I pushed the car quite a bit yesterday and under hard acceleration (D) the engine management light flickered on. When I stopped the car was rather smelly like I'd taken her to the limit and beyond. Two months back 4 Ring looked at her and said the engine looked fine and all the fluids were done. Any ideas, coil Pack or just 10 year old car about to die?

Ian


----------



## V6RUL

croydon said:


> V6 gang help please.
> 
> I pushed the car quite a bit yesterday and under hard acceleration (D) the engine management light flickered on. When I stopped the car was rather smelly like I'd taken her to the limit and beyond. Two months back 4 Ring looked at her and said the engine looked fine and all the fluids were done. Any ideas, coil Pack or just 10 year old car about to die?
> 
> Ian


I would say it maybe a misfire.
When was the last time coilpacks and plugs were changed?
Steve


----------



## Andy TT

Okey dokey, some pics of my 'mini detailed' Moro Blue. 






















































Special thanks to local detailer Daz(DC Detailing). He has done a excellent job all considering..


----------



## E576DAN

Any chance of putting me on the list Steve, owned my 53 plate Avus silver, full black leather DSG for 2 years, only just got round to signing up to the forum although I've always used it to browse, hat of to your quality build by the way.


----------



## ChrisF

Andy TT said:


> Okey dokey, some pics of my 'mini detailed' Moro Blue.
> 
> Special thanks to local detailer Daz(DC Detailing). He has done a excellent job all considering..


Is that DCs London Mobile valeting?


----------



## Andy TT

ChrisF said:


> Andy TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okey dokey, some pics of my 'mini detailed' Moro Blue.
> 
> Special thanks to local detailer Daz(DC Detailing). He has done a excellent job all considering..
> 
> 
> 
> Is that DCs London Mobile valeting?
Click to expand...

Isle of Man based Chris, however I noticed a few listings on google.


----------



## Rafal-H

Finally got round to joining this excellent forum!!

Can I be added to the V6 list too..?

05 / V6 Roadster / Silver / Manual / Black Leather / All OEM / 60K

Thanks,

Raf.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Raf and Dan, ive added you to the front list.
Welcome aboard chaps.
Thanks for the comment Dan..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Is anybody looking for information or answers to anything V6 related..

Im thinking of building a V6 modding options section with info and purchase outlets all with the help of you guys.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

millepeed said:


> hi all just got our v6 tt its in dolomite grey, ronal alloys, a few mods kw v3 coilovers, goodrich hoseing, red stuff pads, vtda caddy shack induction, revo stage2 remap, revo remap on dsg, etcetc.


Many people seem to go for changing the V6 alloys and getting some of the more common, thin multispokes. Looking at yours I realise why I've kept mine. I too have looked but nothing really suits. The TT doesn't need fancy mulitspokes alloys IMO. I think these really suit the overall V6 package. Nice looking car. 8)


----------



## alan123

List me please.

3.2 DSG - Avus silver - Miltec exhaust and Revo ECU & DSG upgrades


----------



## V6RUL

alan123 said:


> List me please.
> 
> 3.2 DSG - Avus silver - Miltec exhaust and Revo ECU & DSG upgrades


I will if you give me year of make and interior colour..
Steve


----------



## alan123

05 Black Leather & Grey Alcantara

Thanks Steve


----------



## V6RUL

alan123 said:


> 05 Black Leather & Grey Alcantara
> 
> Thanks Steve


Your on bud.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

a v6 section would be good, like the mk1 and mk2 ones, seeing as the mk2 uses the same engine it would be used i think


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> a v6 section would be good, like the mk1 and mk2 ones, seeing as the mk2 uses the same engine it would be used i think


The forum does not allow stickies for general use, so the knowledge base for V6 stuff would just float around, the same as the V6 Community page.
Steve


----------



## croydon

V6RUL said:


> croydon said:
> 
> 
> 
> V6 gang help please.
> 
> I pushed the car quite a bit yesterday and under hard acceleration (D) the engine management light flickered on. When I stopped the car was rather smelly like I'd taken her to the limit and beyond. Two months back 4 Ring looked at her and said the engine looked fine and all the fluids were done. Any ideas, coil Pack or just 10 year old car about to die?
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> I would say it maybe a misfire.
> When was the last time coilpacks and plugs were changed?
> Steve
Click to expand...

 Boom! Coil pack recall needed, booked in for monday.

Superb help as every guys

Ian


----------



## Silverye

V6RUL said:


> Is anybody looking for information or answers to anything V6 related..
> 
> Im thinking of building a V6 modding options section with info and purchase outlets all with the help of you guys.
> Steve


Sounds a great idea Steve 8)


----------



## V6RUL

There is currently a group buy running on the R32OC Forum for Bilstein Suspension either B14 or B16..
http://www.r32oc.com/topic/45438-bilste ... pril-2013/
There is £140 to £225 to be saved and free postage within the UK, if you jump on the GB.
You dont need to join the R32OC, just ring Awesome Gti ( 0161 776 0777 ) and ask for Mike.
Steve


----------



## slingy

Anyone ever get the v6 exhaust popping?....love the sound but no pops.....or is there a way to do it?


----------



## V6RUL

slingy said:


> Anyone ever get the v6 exhaust popping?....love the sound but no pops.....or is there a way to do it?


It is unburnt fuel in the exhaust igniting and with good Lambdas on the TT it is very hard to do.
United Motorsport can offer an ECU remap that can put a squirt of fuel in after lift off.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

Hey guys  long time

Need some help ref V6 timing chain. I have done 190,000kms and all is well.

I would like to change the chain, anyone know an rough price guide and parts required?

Obviously by an independent & not at Audi.

Great topic idea v6rul. I posted this query in mk1 as well.

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Hey guys  long time
> 
> Need some help ref V6 timing chain. I have done 190,000kms and all is well.
> 
> I would like to change the chain, anyone know an rough price guide and parts required?
> 
> Obviously by an independent & not at Audi.
> 
> Great topic idea v6rul. I posted this query in mk1 as well.
> 
> Thanks


Yo, I've answered your other post.
Steve


----------



## croydon

V6RUL said:


> slingy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever get the v6 exhaust popping?....love the sound but no pops.....or is there a way to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> It is unburnt fuel in the exhaust igniting and with good Lambdas on the TT it is very hard to do.
> United Motorsport can offer an ECU remap that can put a squirt of fuel in after lift off.
> Steve
Click to expand...

 Even less miles for you £ :lol:


----------



## neil_audiTT

croydon said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slingy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever get the v6 exhaust popping?....love the sound but no pops.....or is there a way to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> It is unburnt fuel in the exhaust igniting and with good Lambdas on the TT it is very hard to do.
> United Motorsport can offer an ECU remap that can put a squirt of fuel in after lift off.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even less miles for you £ :lol:
Click to expand...

Yeah, They pop loads when cold, Just as you're coasting it'll pop all the way down the rev range.

When semi warm, quick blasts to around 4k and lifting off sharply makes it pop and when its warmed up you just get deep bangs.

Remove the cats is probably the best way to open it up abit, or like Steve says a very green remap :lol: - i like it


----------



## V6RUL

Smiles per gallon is what counts..
Steve


----------



## Marco34

V6RUL said:


> Smiles per gallon is what counts..
> Steve


Agree :lol: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet

V6RUL said:


> Smiles per gallon is what counts..
> Steve


Never can stop!


----------



## wallstreet

Steve, EBC came out with Carbonised Brake discs, has anyone tried these yet?

http://www.ebcbrakeshop.co.uk/audi-tt-q ... 281463.htm


----------



## V6RUL

wallstreet said:


> Steve, EBC came out with Carbonised Brake discs, has anyone tried these yet?
> 
> http://www.ebcbrakeshop.co.uk/audi-tt-q ... 281463.htm


Maybe an improvement over stock and a good price.
Not heard of anyone with them but there is a group buy for some EBC discs and pads somewhere.
Steve


----------



## Marty

V6RUL said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, EBC came out with Carbonised Brake discs, has anyone tried these yet?
> 
> http://www.ebcbrakeshop.co.uk/audi-tt-q ... 281463.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an improvement over stock and a good price.
> Not heard of anyone with them but there is a group buy for some EBC discs and pads somewhere.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Interesting! I am looking at an all round brake refresh and was considering ultimax all round, as I love the look. If there's a group buy I could take advantage of that would be awesome - please point me in the right direction.

Would the carbon ones be that much better? I also see these carbon ones are pre-order? Do you know when they are out, and will there be rears to match? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## V6RUL

I thought it was an EBC group buy but i think this is what i saw a while ago..
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=102274

ps whilst i was on OEM discs a long time ago i changed to red stuff pads which gave a few % better braking.
Steve


----------



## croydon

Marty said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, EBC came out with Carbonised Brake discs, has anyone tried these yet?
> 
> http://www.ebcbrakeshop.co.uk/audi-tt-q ... 281463.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an improvement over stock and a good price.
> Not heard of anyone with them but there is a group buy for some EBC discs and pads somewhere.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting! I am looking at an all round brake refresh and was considering ultimax all round, as I love the look. If there's a group buy I could take advantage of that would be awesome - please point me in the right direction.
> 
> Would the carbon ones be that much better? I also see these carbon ones are pre-order? Do you know when they are out, and will there be rears to match? Sorry for all the questions!
Click to expand...

 Small off topic but im way happy with mine and the saving £

Ive just had a slightly cheaper option to OEM fitted and they work perfectly, the pagids pads are like £35 vs £100+ and the discs were at least 25% cheaper.

The discs are by ATE and pads are Pagid.. all fitted at my agreement by 4 Rings. This saving in total I think was at least £200.

Ian


----------



## Marty

V6RUL said:


> I thought it was an EBC group buy but i think this is what i saw a while ago..
> viewtopic.php?f=4&t=102274
> 
> ps whilst i was on OEM discs a long time ago i changed to red stuff pads which gave a few % better braking.
> Steve


Ah yes, that one... I already enquired and it's sort of 'get what you're given', but good prices.

Good tip on the pads. I was considering their ultimax pads too haha


----------



## Tritium

wallstreet said:


> Steve, EBC came out with Carbonised Brake discs, has anyone tried these yet?
> 
> http://www.ebcbrakeshop.co.uk/audi-tt-q ... 281463.htm


That link seems to be for mk2. they only seem to do the high carbon steel for the rear of our 3.2's :?

Brian


----------



## Andy TT

Does anyone know where I could find the part numbers for the rear springs, sadly both of them need to be replaced.


----------



## croydon

Andy TT said:


> Does anyone know where I could find the part numbers for the rear springs, sadly both of them need to be replaced.


 If your shocks are good have you thought about going a few cm lower and Eibachs?

Ian


----------



## Andy TT

croydon said:


> Andy TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find the part numbers for the rear springs, sadly both of them need to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> If your shocks are good have you thought about going a few cm lower and Eibachs?
> 
> Ian
Click to expand...

I certainly would, but the car is still under dealer warranty Ian.


----------



## spaceplace

does anyone elses dsg squeek somtimes? it seems to be when the clutch engages- usally in 1st or 2nd when pulling away, oil was changed last year

thankyou


----------



## V6RUL

Andy TT said:


> croydon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find the part numbers for the rear springs, sadly both of them need to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> If your shocks are good have you thought about going a few cm lower and Eibachs?
> 
> Ian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly would, but the car is still under dealer warranty Ian.
Click to expand...

Dealer wouldnt have a clue if it was lowered a little.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> does anyone elses dsg squeek somtimes? it seems to be when the clutch engages- usally in 1st or 2nd when pulling away, oil was changed last year
> 
> thankyou


New one on me.
Maybe take her for a good blast and some sporty paddle changes to exercise the clutch.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

spaceplace said:


> does anyone elses dsg squeek somtimes? it seems to be when the clutch engages- usally in 1st or 2nd when pulling away, oil was changed last year
> 
> thankyou


It's a common squeak on other forums, but rare:-

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=dsg+s ... ent=safari


----------



## E576DAN

Someone posted before about a discharge of air on switching off the engine, sounds a bit like a dump valve or air brake but quieter, I've also noticed an air sucking sound on reving the engine, is this normal ? If not any ideas on what it could be as the engine is running smoothly and pulling like a train, cheers Dan.


----------



## E576DAN

E576DAN said:


> Someone posted before about a discharge of air on switching off the engine, sounds a bit like a dump valve or air brake but quieter, I've also noticed an air sucking sound on reving the engine, is this normal ? If not any ideas on what it could be as the engine is running smoothly and pulling like a train, cheers Dan.


Ps, I know the the V6 is normally aspirated so wasn't making the point it was a dump valve, just sounds like one a bit .


----------



## wallstreet

E576DAN said:


> Someone posted before about a discharge of air on switching off the engine, sounds a bit like a dump valve or air brake but quieter, I've also noticed an air sucking sound on reving the engine, is this normal ? If not any ideas on what it could be as the engine is running smoothly and pulling like a train, cheers Dan.


Dan,

It's possibly a very normal 'air suck' in layman terms it's part of the aspirated engines way of breathing, it's a fantastic air intake box that is linked to your exhaust headers & flows throw opening up as the flaps in the exhausts open up to breath & suck more air...

However, next Service ask your mechanic or meetup with a fellow owner near you to compare ...

We all have this noise... Growls too... 

Enjoy yours


----------



## E576DAN

wallstreet said:


> E576DAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted before about a discharge of air on switching off the engine, sounds a bit like a dump valve or air brake but quieter, I've also noticed an air sucking sound on reving the engine, is this normal ? If not any ideas on what it could be as the engine is running smoothly and pulling like a train, cheers Dan.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan,
> 
> It's possibly a very normal 'air suck' in layman terms it's part of the aspirated engines way of breathing, it's a fantastic air intake box that is linked to your exhaust headers & flows throw opening up as the flaps in the exhausts open up to breath & suck more air...
> 
> However, next Service ask your mechanic or meetup with a fellow owner near you to compare ...
> 
> We all have this noise... Growls too...
> 
> Enjoy yours
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply, you have put my mind at ease, as you have probably guessed I have a limited knowledge of the mechanics of my car but I do know which pedal is the loud one and that's the most important bit for me  .


----------



## Marco34

E576DAN said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E576DAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted before about a discharge of air on switching off the engine, sounds a bit like a dump valve or air brake but quieter, I've also noticed an air sucking sound on reving the engine, is this normal ? If not any ideas on what it could be as the engine is running smoothly and pulling like a train, cheers Dan.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan,
> 
> It's possibly a very normal 'air suck' in layman terms it's part of the aspirated engines way of breathing, it's a fantastic air intake box that is linked to your exhaust headers & flows throw opening up as the flaps in the exhausts open up to breath & suck more air...
> 
> However, next Service ask your mechanic or meetup with a fellow owner near you to compare ...
> 
> We all have this noise... Growls too...
> 
> Enjoy yours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your reply, you have put my mind at ease, as you have probably guessed I have a limited knowledge of the mechanics of my car but I do know which pedal is the loud one and that's the most important bit for me  .
Click to expand...

How many responses do you need to understand it's normal. If any of us hadn't heard this we would have said it could be issues. Go out and make some air wooshing noises.  Your car is perfectly fine 

Didn't mean that to sound shirty!! :lol: I know when you get a new car any noise can be a "what is it?" if you are aren't car savvy. I was the same with DSG, knocks and clunks, 4 years on still fine. touch wood.


----------



## Sylvoste

My TT 3.2 V6, 53 Plate, DSG, Glacial Blue with Denim Blue Leather


----------



## wallstreet

Sylvoste welcome to the brotherhood  nice glacial colour  enjoy iTT & maybe the catch the bug to upgrade bits


----------



## ChrisF

Sylvoste said:


> My TT 3.2 V6, 53 Plate, DSG, Glacial Blue with Denim Blue Leather


welcome, great colour although I call it glacier rather than glacial


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Syl, I've added you to the front list.
Best exterior colour IMHO.
Would look at changing out the interior colour as long as the dash isn't blue as well.
Steve


----------



## wallstreet

V6RUL said:


> Hi Syl, I've added you to the front list.
> Best exterior colour IMHO.
> Would look at changing out the interior colour as long as the dash isn't blue as well.
> Steve


That blue is quite Striking!

Hey anyone know if our leather black interior is Matt or more Gloss from factory?

Thanks


----------



## Marty

wallstreet said:


> Hey anyone know if our leather black interior is Matt or more Gloss from factory?
> 
> Thanks


Matt.


----------



## V6RUL

Im gathering brake pad opinions, please contribute..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=327534
Steve


----------



## matt31

Just done Steve!


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers
Steve


----------



## bassett

Hi Guys,

Recently joined and purchased a TT so can i be added the the owners list
Bassett - TT 3.2 DSG - 2004 - Dolomite Grey with JQ leather( is this aviator or feather grey?)

Heres a pic


I didnt buy the car to modify but you know what its like once youve got the bug  so I'd be interested to see what other owners think are top mods for the 3.2 performance/chassis wise ie is a remap worth it, also anyone had a DSG remap from the likes of AMD essex?


----------



## wallstreet

The original suspension was too bouncy and I didn't enjoy German autobahns. So my favourite change was a Bilstein height adjustable & softness adjustable suspension which is on mid setting.

Wak did a great job of updating my cars brain....

I put in EBC brake discs and pads. That's it.


----------



## V6RUL

bassett said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Recently joined and purchased a TT so can i be added the the owners list
> Bassett - TT 3.2 DSG - 2004 - Dolomite Grey with JQ leather( is this aviator or feather grey?)
> 
> Heres a pic
> 
> 
> I didnt buy the car to modify but you know what its like once youve got the bug  so I'd be interested to see what other owners think are top mods for the 3.2 performance/chassis wise ie is a remap worth it, also anyone had a DSG remap from the likes of AMD essex?


Hi, I've added you to the front list.
I think you have Dolomite Grey but what is JQ leather?
Steve


----------



## bassett

Thanks steve, its a light grey leather just wondering what the actual colour is as i only know the colour code which is JQ.

Wallstreet how much was the map and how does it feel different on the road, does it improve mid range or top end grunt?
Thanks
Adam


----------



## V6RUL

bassett said:


> Thanks steve, its a light grey leather just wondering what the actual colour is as i only know the colour code which is JQ.
> 
> Wallstreet how much was the map and how does it feel different on the road, does it improve mid range or top end grunt?
> Thanks
> Adam


You may have silver leather interior but pics would help identify it.
Maps are from 250 to 400 for the engine and same for the DSG if you have one.
Maps will give a small improvement ie 5ish % but adding some upgrades would see that % increase.
Mid range is improved with maps.
Steve


----------



## roddy

V6RUL said:


> Im gathering brake pad opinions, please contribute..
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=327534
> Steve


i dont have a V6 myself so perhaps not fully qualified, or even entitled, to comment on here,, but from my experience with the 225 i would definatlly recomend the use of brake pads,, on all 4 wheels,,,,, hope this helps... :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

roddy said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im gathering brake pad opinions, please contribute..
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=327534
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have a V6 myself so perhaps not fully qualified, or even entitled, to comment on here,, but from my experience with the 225 i would definatlly recomend the use of brake pads,, on all 4 wheels,,,,, hope this helps... :wink:
Click to expand...

Ha ha cheeky sod.
At least the Vee has man size brakes and not just one step up from drum brakes.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## roddy

granted :lol:


----------



## jgtis

A few pics of my latest toy, Immaculate condition with 67,0000 on the clock


----------



## Gohie

I haven't posted pics yet here's my beast!

Newly refurbed alloys, disc and pads all round! Slowly getting there!


----------



## V6RUL

Ok boys ive added both of you to the roll call list on the front page.
Nice to see 2 very clean examples and some pristine wheels..i do like the Ronals.
Steve


----------



## Starry

Has anyone with V6 experienced hesitation/lack of power occasionally at low end revs?
I get this intermittently but no faults? Only when under load, if I rev up in P she is as smooth as you like.

Any ideas?


----------



## V6RUL

Check page 1 for the hesitation thing..maybe that's what you've got.
Steve


----------



## Starry

Cheers Steve but its not the old 1sec before clutch engages. It's more of a clutch has engaged but she just is sluggish sometimes till revs get to 2500+


----------



## V6RUL

So it's not this..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=224222&p=2073422#p2073422
Steve


----------



## Starry

Not the item I thought you were referring to. Ill check this out and let you know how I get on 
Cheers


----------



## spaceplace

gearbox readaptation with vagcom, what does it do? how do you do it? audi changed the metronic unit last year - would they have updated any software? is this like a throttle reset and safe to do?

also cant this "v6 comunity" be put on a sticky so i dont have to search pages to find it ?

thanks


----------



## flippers69

FELLOW v6ers. PLEASE, PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN. THIS IS A CHALLENGE! 
Our v6 2004 suffers multiple misfires when restarted before it is allowed to warm up. To clarify if we reverse from the garage and stop the engine to close the garage door,then restart and the engine will misfire. We have to hold the revs at approx 2500 for about ten minutes and then the engine runs smooth again. The engine starts from cold and hot with no misfires. We cannot use the car for short journeys and have to ensure the length of journey is sufficient to warm up the engine,each time we use it. We have renewed the coil packs ,sparkplugs,air,oil and fuel filters.engine oil and flush.maf,coolant temp sender,exhaust cam sensor,checked crankshaft sensor,cleaned throttle body and readaptation,checked pcv and secondary air system. Garage state that all readings on vcds are good. Garage manually checked timimg and found the exhaust cam timing to be out,tried to adjust with no success,so renewed the exhaust cam chain pulley,tensioner and stretch bolt. THE FAULT REMAINS ! PLEASE ANY IDEAS?. Does anyone think I should try renewing the exhaust cam chain hydraulic tensioner and or turn my attention to the ecu/map? I went to a vw/audi specialist whom checked the ecu software and reported back that it was up to date and audi has not released any upgrades for it,they explained that because audi use discs they could not reflash the software to eliminate any corruption,unlike vw which can be connected online via the obd and can be reflashed. They concluded that I would have to go to a remapping company for a reflash, but I don't know anything about remaps? I am now well and truly stuck.What to do next? The mileage is only 65000 with full audi service history.
Thanks richard


----------



## spaceplace

i've read about this before and no one seems to have an answer, maybe a remap might make a difference- i'm not sure how but if they change ignition timing it could? is there a way to check that theres enough power going to the plugs/coils? maybe try differnt fuel see if that does anything? i personally would try a remap- worst case you end up with 20 more bhp, best case it fixes the problem, have you checked the little vacume thing at the front of the engine goes up and down freely? its right at the front - right hand side of the silver manifold (dont need to take anything off to check- should push up and down easily)

does this happen on the mk2 v6 aswell? as far as i know its the same engine, maybe post on the mk2 section and ask there as well, if its the same engine and it doesnt happen try to find out what audi changed?

sorry not much help - its all i got

ps dont know if that vacume thing will have anything to do with it but read people saying if its stuck it can cause problems


----------



## Marco34

flippers69 said:


> FELLOW v6ers. PLEASE, PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN. THIS IS A CHALLENGE!
> Our v6 2004 suffers multiple misfires when restarted before it is allowed to warm up. To clarify if we reverse from the garage and stop the engine to close the garage door,then restart and the engine will misfire. We have to hold the revs at approx 2500 for about ten minutes and then the engine runs smooth again. The engine starts from cold and hot with no misfires. We cannot use the car for short journeys and have to ensure the length of journey is sufficient to warm up the engine,each time we use it. We have renewed the coil packs ,sparkplugs,air,oil and fuel filters.engine oil and flush.maf,coolant temp sender,exhaust cam sensor,checked crankshaft sensor,cleaned throttle body and readaptation,checked pcv and secondary air system. Garage state that all readings on vcds are good. Garage manually checked timimg and found the exhaust cam timing to be out,tried to adjust with no success,so renewed the exhaust cam chain pulley,tensioner and stretch bolt. THE FAULT REMAINS ! PLEASE ANY IDEAS?. Does anyone think I should try renewing the exhaust cam chain hydraulic tensioner and or turn my attention to the ecu/map? I went to a vw/audi specialist whom checked the ecu software and reported back that it was up to date and audi has not released any upgrades for it,they explained that because audi use discs they could not reflash the software to eliminate any corruption,unlike vw which can be connected online via the obd and can be reflashed. They concluded that I would have to go to a remapping company for a reflash, but I don't know anything about remaps? I am now well and truly stuck.What to do next? The mileage is only 65000 with full audi service history.
> Thanks richard


Sounds electrical if misfires. Have you checked VCDS for any misfire counts? Are all coilpacks definitely ok?


----------



## flippers69

spaceplace said:


> i've read about this before and no one seems to have an answer, maybe a remap might make a difference- i'm not sure how but if they change ignition timing it could? is there a way to check that theres enough power going to the plugs/coils? maybe try differnt fuel see if that does anything? i personally would try a remap- worst case you end up with 20 more bhp, best case it fixes the problem, have you checked the little vacume thing at the front of the engine goes up and down freely? its right at the front - right hand side of the silver manifold (dont need to take anything off to check- should push up and down easily)
> 
> does this happen on the mk2 v6 aswell? as far as i know its the same engine, maybe post on the mk2 section and ask there as well, if its the same engine and it doesnt happen try to find out what audi changed?
> 
> sorry not much help - its all i got
> 
> ps dont know if that vacume thing will have anything to do with it but read people saying if its stuck it can cause problems


Yeh ive read about it as well,but cannot find an answer? Lots of people that know me cant understand why i have perservered for so long and im not sure now !. Garage say that power to plugs and coils ok,I read the owners manual and petrol reccommended is 95 octane,bit dont get ant different form usig that or tescos momentum which is 99 octane, have checked the vacume thingy as i read about that on here as well, so remap ?


----------



## flippers69

Marco34 said:


> flippers69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FELLOW v6ers. PLEASE, PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN. THIS IS A CHALLENGE!
> Our v6 2004 suffers multiple misfires when restarted before it is allowed to warm up. To clarify if we reverse from the garage and stop the engine to close the garage door,then restart and the engine will misfire. We have to hold the revs at approx 2500 for about ten minutes and then the engine runs smooth again. The engine starts from cold and hot with no misfires. We cannot use the car for short journeys and have to ensure the length of journey is sufficient to warm up the engine,each time we use it. We have renewed the coil packs ,sparkplugs,air,oil and fuel filters.engine oil and flush.maf,coolant temp sender,exhaust cam sensor,checked crankshaft sensor,cleaned throttle body and readaptation,checked pcv and secondary air system. Garage state that all readings on vcds are good. Garage manually checked timimg and found the exhaust cam timing to be out,tried to adjust with no success,so renewed the exhaust cam chain pulley,tensioner and stretch bolt. THE FAULT REMAINS ! PLEASE ANY IDEAS?. Does anyone think I should try renewing the exhaust cam chain hydraulic tensioner and or turn my attention to the ecu/map? I went to a vw/audi specialist whom checked the ecu software and reported back that it was up to date and audi has not released any upgrades for it,they explained that because audi use discs they could not reflash the software to eliminate any corruption,unlike vw which can be connected online via the obd and can be reflashed. They concluded that I would have to go to a remapping company for a reflash, but I don't know anything about remaps? I am now well and truly stuck.What to do next? The mileage is only 65000 with full audi service history.
> Thanks richard
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds electrical if misfires. Have you checked VCDS for any misfire counts? Are all coilpacks definitely ok?
Click to expand...

Yeh the vcds shows all cylinders misfiring and all 6 coilpacks are good. But remember this misfiring is isolated to a cold restart only and involves all 6 cylinders? Whe you say electrical do you mean ecu?


----------



## V6RUL

You need to check the chain stretch blocks 208 and 209 are within tolerance and if so I would then check that the camshaft timing adjuster are both working and adjust timing on your cold start map.
There is a cold start map and a hot start map.
There have been cases of the camshaft adjusters not working correctly due to oil fouling and adjustment solenoids not working correctly, this is the most likely if multiple misfires are read.
Steve


----------



## flippers69

V6RUL said:


> You need to check the chain stretch blocks 208 and 209 are within tolerance and if so I would then check that the camshaft timing adjuster are both working and adjust timing on your cold start map.
> There is a cold start map and a hot start map.
> There have been cases of the camshaft adjusters not working correctly due to oil fouling and adjustment solenoids not working correctly, this is the most likely if multiple misfires are read.
> Steve


Have checked blocks 208 and 209 and tension of chain is witnin tolerance. How would i check the adjusters are working and also same for solenoids.I dont think it possible to check ? Or is it? Me not telling you,just asking.thanks


----------



## spaceplace

i would look into a remap, i know the v6 has a variable valve timing (vvt) which i think is only used for cold start ups to help emmisions, i recently emailed trs about a remap and they said they also map the vvt so maybe worth giving them a call and see what they say or ask if they've come acroos this problem and cured it. if its only on cold start ups it could be something in the ecu that is telling the car its hot and not cold, i think its got to be the ecu telling the car that its hot when its actually cold, if the fueling is ok then the only thing stopping the spark must be the ecu (i guess) tsr quoted 300quid for a map and like i said- worse case is you get better power etc.


----------



## flippers69

spaceplace said:


> i would look into a remap, i know the v6 has a variable valve timing (vvt) which i think is only used for cold start ups to help emmisions, i recently emailed trs about a remap and they said they also map the vvt so maybe worth giving them a call and see what they say or ask if they've come acroos this problem and cured it. if its only on cold start ups it could be something in the ecu that is telling the car its hot and not cold, i think its got to be the ecu telling the car that its hot when its actually cold, if the fueling is ok then the only thing stopping the spark must be the ecu (i guess) tsr quoted 300quid for a map and like i said- worse case is you get better power etc.


Thanks spaceplace,think we are on the same wavelength,people talk about cam chain stretch,but because it is isolated to cold restart only then it doesnt seem logical that the chain is sretched ? The chains tension is controlled by the the two hydraulic solenoids/valves and they are in return controlled by the ecu.I guess the stealers suggest to renew chain and all assocciated tensioners and pulleys and guides etc is to gain valuble work and cover themselves. Whilst they are there replace everything because its not them that are paying the bill. The exhaust cam SOLENOID or the ECU seems to make sense. Without being too negative i do find it hard to believe that people do not know what it is,there is 200 members listed on the v6 site ?. and there are threads that illustrate same fault but they just thistle out without a logical fix. I am on a mission and appreciate all feedback from you and for the benefit of us all. richard.


----------



## Tritium

Richard,
I've sent you a text message mate,

Brian


----------



## flippers69

Tritium said:


> Richard,
> I've sent you a text message mate,
> 
> Brian


Brian, Thanks brian,i just replied.Its fun isnt it.LOL


----------



## iktank

for stealer to change the two electronic solenoids it will cost you approx £800
I had looked into this as my chains had stretched, it has been known for the solenoids to be the problem mate who had the A3 with the 3.2 block had his cured by changing these. I was not so lucky


----------



## flippers69

iktank said:


> for stealer to change the two electronic solenoids it will cost you approx £800
> I had looked into this as my chains had stretched, it has been known for the solenoids to be the problem mate who had the A3 with the 3.2 block had his cured by changing these. I was not so lucky


Thanks iktank,Im trying to stick to my logic and it goes something like this" because misfires only happen on cold restart,then i dont think the chain can be stretched and is more likely to be ecu related because the solenoids are operated by the ecu,so if i eliminate ecu/software within and then point the finger at slenoids themselves". What you reckon? Sound logical?


----------



## spaceplace

Maybe worth checking the r32 forums aswell as it the same engine, see if they've found a cure


----------



## flippers69

spaceplace said:


> Maybe worth checking the r32 forums aswell as it the same engine, see if they've found a cure


Will do. The cure has to be of interest to any v6er.


----------



## steverunner

Hi all

Been lurking - but first post here. Had my 53 plate missano red DSG V6 for the last year. Current mileage 92K and still in standard form. Will get sme pictures up soon !

cheers

steve


----------



## spaceplace

flippers69 said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe worth checking the r32 forums aswell as it the same engine, see if they've found a cure
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. The cure has to be of interest to any v6er.
Click to expand...

maybe worth checking all temp sensors (i dont know if theres more than 1) also done a quick search and people say sometimes new injectors help (helped but didnt cure it completly)


----------



## tt9060

Number 218 ( I think)

Missano Red v6 DSG , new to me this month.


----------



## Cyberfyn

Picked up a couple of weeks ago 8)




54 Reg 3.2 Manual in Dolomite Grey, with Vanilla Napa leather seats, inserts and steering wheel (Option?) Bose, 67k. Has had the standard V6 wheels refurbed in smoke grey metallic and rear lights stealthed. Absolutely spotless and well cared for example.

Have bought spacers (from the group buy) and getting lowering springs sorted. Custom stainless on the way too :roll:

Ian F.


----------



## V6RUL

When the car is cold you need to check that the timing is operating correctly and varies the timing to the solenoids.
The sensors give feedback to the ECU to show how much timing is being pulled and the ECU varies the output based on the input and other engine variables.
This testing can only be done with the correct test equipment ie VAGCOM or similar, which a good indie will have, or should have.
If chain stretch is present then the cam adjuster sensors won't give matched signal inputs ie the sensors give the pulse back at exactly the same time as each other back to the ECU, if they don't then it is called chain stretch.
The solenoids allow oil to the adjusters to change timing based on engine sensors ie temperature and if a sensor is broke then the timing feedback is not correct, via the sensors, which can be mis diagnosed as chain stretch, when its the solenoids not operating correctly.
If the cam adjusters are fouled and don't operate correctly based on the ECU requirement then chain stretch is diagnosed.

Because all the above are not independently diagnosed Audi will recommend that the chains, guides, tensioners, cam adjuster and possibly sensors are changed to fix the issue. This can be a 2k bill when correct diagnosis of the failing item will bring the cost down. Audi will not diagnose the individual fault, but replace multiple parts in one go to fix the issue. There are very few indies out there that understand that specific issues can be resolved with this engine without going over the top.
The 3.2 engine and faults are becoming more prevalant now, as the engine is 10 years old in its current version.

Steve


----------



## flippers69

V6RUL said:


> When the car is cold you need to check that the timing is operating correctly and varies the timing to the solenoids.
> The sensors give feedback to the ECU to show how much timing is being pulled and the ECU varies the output based on the input and other engine variables.
> This testing can only be done with the correct test equipment ie VAGCOM or similar, which a good indie will have, or should have.
> If chain stretch is present then the cam adjuster sensors won't give matched signal inputs ie the sensors give the pulse back at exactly the same time as each other back to the ECU, if they don't then it is called chain stretch.
> The solenoids allow oil to the adjusters to change timing based on engine sensors ie temperature and if a sensor is broke then the timing feedback is not correct, via the sensors, which can be mis diagnosed as chain stretch, when its the solenoids not operating correctly.
> If the cam adjusters are fouled and don't operate correctly based on the ECU requirement then chain stretch is diagnosed.
> 
> Because all the above are not independently diagnosed Audi will recommend that the chains, guides, tensioners, cam adjuster and possibly sensors are changed to fix the issue. This can be a 2k bill when correct diagnosis of the failing item will bring the cost down. Audi will not diagnose the individual fault, but replace multiple parts in one go to fix the issue. There are very few indies out there that understand that specific issues can be resolved with this engine without going over the top.
> The 3.2 engine and faults are becoming more prevalant now, as the engine is 10 years old in its current version.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve,

YOU hit the nail on head when you said that there is" few indies out there who understand that specific issues can be resolved with this engine without going over the top". Thats exactly what i am endeavouring to do. 
I even emailed the tt shop with my posts from this site and they also suggest replacing the whole lot and thats with a statement that there work involves 90% tt. I live in hope that someone,somewhere is clever enough. Richard.


----------



## flippers69

Will renewing the camchains, pulleys,tensioners, solenoids and guide rails be a waste of money and effort ?????????????????.

This has to be a valid qustion to all v6ers who experience this problem because the actual part which has the fault is not being identified and therefore not being rectified, ie/ redesigned/fixed. Replace it and it will fail again.

I invite you all to challenge this conclusion,which i am becomming closer to each day.

Regards

Richard


----------



## spaceplace

i would check the chains on vagcom i think it 208 and 209 measuring blocks in the engine section, i think they come from the factory set at 0 and if they are past -8 then think they are stretched, mines at -4 and -5 (cant remember which was exhaust and which was intake) if these are in tolerance then you chain should be ok, I've always wonder if the nylon blocks wear and what effect it would have? but if it only misfires when on warm restart then i cant think the chains are at fault, there is the variable valve timing which could be a cause- maybe ? and also the cold start up map which may be at fault? although it starts from cold ok. mine will idel at about 1100rpm-1250rpm (ish) when first started up cold for 4 to maybe 6 seconds and then settle down to 750-800rpm (ish) does yours do this? does yours do this even if your engine is at full temp? (mine doesn't once restarted from full engine temp)

it sounds like "heat soak", as when its cold its ok and ok when hot, but its just at that point in between, i've read things like this can be caused by leaks in intake manifolds or injectors - a tight fit when cold so ok, and when at operating temp a tight fit as everything has expanded so ok, but when just warm creates a gap where air can get in, and when it misfires if you put the throttle down (which will give more fuel to the extra air coming in) it will smooth the misfire out.

also heat soak can affect the injectors - the heat from the engine can get to the injectors and vaporizer the fuel sitting in the injectors causing an air lock ( cars in general not specific to the tt)

i've also read that you can measure the injector cycles to see if its fueling as it should be,

also think the tt has "secondary air pump" which I think (maybe wrong) is to push air through the exhaust to improve the cat efficiency when the cat isn't up to temp, maybe this could have something to do with it?

google heat soak misfire and see if it matches your symptoms

I would get all this checked by vagcom before thinking of getting the chains done, start with the chain stretch measure in vagcom, i would also try to find out at what temperature the misfires happen, use the cc and check water temp/oil temp, id also try some new coil packs before new chains (i know you said you've changed them but they can fail)

when it start to misfire you could even try disconnecting the battery for 10-15 mins and see if it fixes it- if it does this may show its a ecu related problem?

id check battery as well just on the off chance that the cold start drained it slightly and the short journey before turning car off didn't charge it back up enough, worth checking.

thats all i got


----------



## V6RUL

The first test that should be done is using an osciloscope (dual channel) to show both square waves of the feedback sensors.
Hook up to one channel at a time to identify the sensors are working on the silly scope, then connect both channels.
Both square waves should overlay each other, exactly.
If only one channel displays then the fault is with the pick-up sensor.
If both square waves are displayed but there is an offset on the silly scope then we are looking at chains, solenoids or adjusters.
The adjusters can foul over time as heat and small oil ways within can sludge up.
With the rocker cover off, each camshaft can be rocked a degree or two which should expel oil out of the oil discharge port found in the middle, bottom of the VVT housing assembly, within the camshaft area..

If no oil ouzes out of the hole when cams are rocked, the VVT adjuster will not operate as it relies on hydraulics for adjustment. If no oil discharges then the underlying fault could be with the solenoind relative to the adjuster, may not be operating. The solenoid operates from a 12volt signal, which can be introduced using a power source to test if the solenoid will click away when a test voltage is introduced. If the solenoid does not operate, drag it out as i remember it is a pushfit with rubber seals, retest on the bench after it is cleaned and when operating correctly it should shuttle between open and closed. This is an item that is prone to failure through heat and operating fatigue. It has been known that metal shavings have been found in the solenoid, which will block, stop or damage it.
So, if we are getting 2 square waves with an offset...oil out of the VVT adjusters...solenoid clicking away under test, then we are looking at chains, of which everything coming into contact with them should be changed including the intermediate sprockets, guides and tensioners and NOT the adjusters (£600 each) solenoids (£150 each) and sensors (£50 each), however Audi will recommend that everthing is changed and maybe they are right..or maybe not.
Steve


----------



## flippers69

V6RUL said:


> The first test that should be done is using an osciloscope (dual channel) to show both square waves of the feedback sensors.
> Hook up to one channel at a time to identify the sensors are working on the silly scope, then connect both channels.
> Both square waves should overlay each other, exactly.
> If only one channel displays then the fault is with the pick-up sensor.
> If both square waves are displayed but there is an offset on the silly scope then we are looking at chains, solenoids or adjusters.
> The adjusters can foul over time as heat and small oil ways within can sludge up.
> With the rocker cover off, each camshaft can be rocked a degree or two which should expel oil out of the oil discharge port found in the middle, bottom of the VVT housing assembly, within the camshaft area. If no oil ouzes out of the hole when cams are rocked, the VVT adjuster will not operate as it relies on hydraulics for adjustment. If no oil discharges then the underlying fault could be with the solenoind relative to the adjuster, may not be operating. The solenoid operates from a 12volt signal, which can be introduced using a power source to test if the solenoid will click away when a test voltage is introduced. If the solenoid does not operate, drag it out as i remember it is a pushfit with rubber seals, retest on the bench after it is cleaned and when operating correctly it should shuttle between open and closed. This is an item that is prone to failure through heat and operating fatigue. It has been known that metal shavings have been found in the solenoid, which will block, stop or damage it.
> So, if we are getting 2 square waves with an offset...oil out of the VVT adjusters...solenoid clicking away under test, then we are looking at chains, of which everything coming into contact with them should be changed including the intermediate sprockets, guides and tensioners and NOT the adjusters (£600 each) solenoids (£150 each) and sensors (£50 each), however Audi will recommend that everthing is changed and maybe they are right..or maybe not.
> Steve


Steve,WOW,Idont think anyone could expect a better reply from an internet forum or club! Well grateful and impressed. Its my problem that i think its probably beyond my capabilitys,but my gratitude is expressed, Regards Richard.


----------



## V6RUL

No worries Richard.
If your looking for an indie then Autograph cars are experienced and would be able to sort you.
They are in Burnley and maybe too far away, however the TT shop may be able to help but I have no experience of there work on Vees.
Steve


----------



## flippers69

V6RUL said:


> No worries Richard.
> If your looking for an indie then Autograph cars are experienced and would be able to sort you.
> They are in Burnley and maybe too far away, however the TT shop may be able to help but I have no experience of there work on Vees.
> Steve


This Forum is lucky to have you,thanks again. TT shop want to to change all. May well contact Autograph. Will they understand your last post,if i was to print it off and show them.

Richard.


----------



## V6RUL

flippers69 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Richard.
> If your looking for an indie then Autograph cars are experienced and would be able to sort you.
> They are in Burnley and maybe too far away, however the TT shop may be able to help but I have no experience of there work on Vees.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> This Forum is lucky to have you,thanks again. TT shop want to to change all. May well contact Autograph. Will they understand your last post,if i was to print it off and show them.
> 
> Richard.
Click to expand...

Ask for Andrew and mention Steve collier and your faults..he is quite busy at the mo though.
Steve


----------



## iktank

flippers69 said:


> iktank said:
> 
> 
> 
> for stealer to change the two electronic solenoids it will cost you approx £800
> I had looked into this as my chains had stretched, it has been known for the solenoids to be the problem mate who had the A3 with the 3.2 block had his cured by changing these. I was not so lucky
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks iktank,Im trying to stick to my logic and it goes something like this" because misfires only happen on cold restart,then i dont think the chain can be stretched and is more likely to be ecu related because the solenoids are operated by the ecu,so if i eliminate ecu/software within and then point the finger at slenoids themselves". What you reckon? Sound logical?
Click to expand...

Please heed advise given by V6RUL
With mine I first had solenoids replaced, error still there, then chains were replaced error still there, sprockets were not done !!!! so engine stripped again for sprockets to be done, fault rectified.
Full retail prices next to the items, obviosly you will not need all the items listed below but cherry pick items to give you an idea of the cost, you will hopefully not need a new timing chain case at £526 

- V021 103 051 C 011822/0IL SEAL 1.00 £43.55 EACH 
- V021 109 467 TENSIONER 1.00 £27.90 EACH 
- V021 109 469 GUIDE PIECE 1.00 £4.09 EACH 
- V021 109 569 SPROCKET 1.00 £36.57 EACH 
- V021 121 119 A SEALING WASHER 1.00 £3.41 EACH
- V021 253 115 GASKET 1.00 £2.49 EACH
- V022 103 483 E GASKET 1.00 £17.33 EACH
- V022 103 484 F 011469/GASKET 6.00 £4.83 EACH 
- V022 109 087 J ADJUSTER 1.00 £288.27 EACH
- V022 109 088 M ADJUSTER 1.00 £288.27 EACH 
- V022 121 011 XXP WATER PUMP 1.00 £50.00 EACH 
- V022 121 119 A SEALING WASHER 1.00 £2.88 EACH
- V022 121 119 A 011822/SEALING WASHER 1.00 £2.88 EACH 
- V022 133 237 C GASKET 1.00 £19.68 EACH
- V022 133 237 C 011822/GASKET 1.00 £19.68 EACH 
- V03H 109 465 CHAIN 1.00 £43.82 EACH
- V03H 109 503 CHAIN 1.00 £43.82 EACH
- V03H 109 507 TENSIONER 1.00 £27.90 EACH 
- V066 109 210 AA TIMINGCASE 1.00 £523.94 EACH 
- V066 109 509 A TENSIONER 1.00 £13.62 EACH 
- V066 109 513 A RAIL 1.00 £10.57 EACH 
- V066 109 514 A RAIl 1.00 £10.57 EACH 
- V066 109 570 SPROCKET 1.00 £12.03 EACH 
- V066 906 455 F VALVE 1.00 £142.32 EACH 
- V066 906 455 H VALVE 1.00 £142.89 EACH 
- VAWI 188 001 02 011824/SEAL PASTE 1.00 £42.47 EACH
- YO 176 404 A2 SEALANT 1.00 £17.40 EACH 
- YO 176 501 A1 011822/SEALANT 1.00 £14.69 EACH 
- VG 012 A8G Ml COOLANT G12++ 2.00 £8.25 EACH 
- VG 012 A8G Ml COOLANT G12++ 1.00 £8.25 EACH
- VN 013 827 1 011822/SEAL RING 1.00 £0.78 EACH 
- VN 104 883 02 011822/BOLT IIEX.HD.W 2.00 £1.41 EACH 
- VN 900 411 02 011824/0-RING 1.00 £0.78 EACH 
- VN 906 650 01 FLYWHEEL BOLT 10.00 £2.15 EACH


----------



## gogs

Hi Steve,

Can you change the details for my car (118) from 04 Missano to 08 Phantom Black Pearl

Thanks

Gordon


----------



## Stueyturn

Oh and Steve .....

Could you please add me as the aforementioned 04 missano red 

Stuart.


----------



## V6RUL

Ok, guys, recent posts have been read and front page ammended to suit.
Steve


----------



## Stueyturn

Cheers Steve


----------



## flippers69

V6RUL said:


> flippers69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Richard.
> If your looking for an indie then Autograph cars are experienced and would be able to sort you.
> They are in Burnley and maybe too far away, however the TT shop may be able to help but I have no experience of there work on Vees.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> This Forum is lucky to have you,thanks again. TT shop want to to change all. May well contact Autograph. Will they understand your last post,if i was to print it off and show them.
> 
> Richard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask for Andrew and mention Steve collier and your faults..he is quite busy at the mo though.
> Steve
Click to expand...

As an update to all following, I have now decided to down tools (for the moment) and point the finger at the ecu? I have sent the ecu to a company called REMAN,who are going to test for software and hardware issues. Whilst im awaiting return would anyone be willing to talk me thru in dummy fashion( which buttons to click,step by step) to re-install the ecu upon its return using by vcds ? It goes something like this, 1-CODE ECU, 2 ADAPT THROTTLE VALVE CONTROL MODULE 3 ADAPT KICKDOWN POINT (because its dsg) and 4 GENERATE READINESS. I literally need to know which buttons to click on ,because to dare I have only used vcds to read fault codes. I posted the question on vag-com but no success,perhaps I have earned a reputation and it goes before me! LOL. Thanks Richard.


----------



## V6RUL

Sorry Richard, i have never done it myself as i leave that to the indie i use.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

hi v6 people, im getting my oil changed in a week or so , should i go for 5/30 or 5/40, ive asked before and got a few different answers, its got 80k on the clock, is there much in it? my indi said they have both in stock so just need to make a desion, can anyone tell me the benifits of running a slightly thinker oil? and also the downsides of running thiker oil, thanks


----------



## V6RUL

Use Audi spec oil recommended for the TT as it isn't just used for lubrication.
It is also used for hydraulic control of the VVT and for applying tension to the timing chains.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

V6RUL said:


> Use Audi spec oil recommended for the TT as it isn't just used for lubrication.
> It is also used for hydraulic control of the VVT and for applying tension to the timing chains.
> Steve


thanks, so you thinkits best to go for the standard 5/30 rather than the 5/40?


----------



## V6RUL

I use 5/40 fully synth, but I'm turbofied.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

yeah i imagian its a good bet if your turbo'ed , still not sure weather to put in 5/30 or 5/40 tho, one guy said to deff use 5/40 to help stop the chain stretching, others say deff 5/30 lol , just dont know- guess i'll go with 5/30 ?


----------



## V6RUL

Quite funny as Audi revised chains in 2006 and introduced anti-stretch chains, however mk1s finished production in 2006, so replaced chains are at least of an anti-stretch quality, however I've just changed my chains after 40k of use since changing them, but speed of a turbofied mota increases wear on chains.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

bit of a bugger these chains, i read they only stetched because the maker (was it luk or somthing?) stamped their name on the chain parts to deeply which is what causes them to stretch, how true this is i dont know. think mine are ok - -3 and -5 i think they were at, if thicker oil helps to stop them stretching more then id be more than happy to use it but havent really got any deffinante answers. do you think 5/40 would do any harm or increse the gaps on the engine tollerances? or block any oil paths, i guess theres not really much difference between 5/30 and 5/40, one guy said he only uses 5/40 and his chains are at -2 -3 i think, which is good.


----------



## V6RUL

Any oil is good, but the correct oil is better.
Asda have 5/30 or 5/40 for sale at £12 per gallon, I think it's Castrol edge.
Buy it up as its half price.
Steve


----------



## flyinyam

Hopefully reposted in right section......

Hi there,

New member , first post and a problem (surprise surprise!)

Basically got a mk1 '53 'plate V6 dsg, with mechatronic failed.

Bought it like that by last owner who obviously knew it was there. (Yes you can test drive it, but there's not much fuel in it so only go round the block!!!).

So in 6 months its done 150 miles and had new discs , pads,fuel senders, dash repair......

Read forums, got advice, although no garages wanted to touch it. Took out mechatronic unit myself, and that was a lot less trouble than i was led to believe.

Over to ECU testing...... Beyond Repair!

Refitted it so car is mobile, same issues plus CEL light now on all the time.

So........

I assume it's back to Audi to pay £1,981.94 supply only.

My question (at last) is are they just one out one in? Or is there computer work needed too?

Thanks in advance and i look forward to helping others with their issues if i can.

Regards

Russell


----------



## V6RUL

Where are you based?
It is one in one out but you will need to do re adaption settings and need VAGCOM.
I believe Awesome GTi have exchange units off the shelf.
Breakers may be an option, search eBay.
Steve


----------



## J55TTC

I believe it needs to be coded using vagcom or similar.

You need to have a dig around the net as there are some in dependant garages doing refurbished units on an exchange basis I think. It's a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## flyinyam

Hi

Thanks for the replies,

Awesome don't do them but occassionally come across them, but as demand is so high they are usually snapped up by someone in the trade.

Buying used would not fill me with confidence as no guarantees, would gladly buy anywhere in the world but everybody says main dealer only.

Am in Saddleworth just east of Manchester.

May be just a case of keep looking......

Cheers

Russell


----------



## V6RUL

Speak to Graham on your other post..he is the man who can..
Steve


----------



## flyinyam

Not sure how to proceed now...

A lot of people saying they're available exchange/recon,

But i can't find anybody.

Awesome GTI don't do them.

Any suggestions welcome......

Anybody....

Cheers
Russell


----------



## V6RUL

I need to talk to my tuner tomoz as I may be converting to a VW mk5 mecha unit and my 3 month old OEM unit may be up for grabs..but don't hold your breath.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

mk5 sounds interesting, thats the golf i take it? keep us updated, whats the benifit of changing to a mk5 unit?


----------



## flyinyam

V6RUL

If you do, i'm your man for the old one.

As somebody else has asked, what's the benefit of the VW unit mate??

CHeers
Russell


----------



## V6RUL

flyinyam said:


> V6RUL
> 
> If you do, i'm your man for the old one.
> 
> As somebody else has asked, what's the benefit of the VW unit mate??
> 
> CHeers
> Russell


The mk5 has a revised better unit made after the TT V6 mk1 went out of production.
The issue would be to make the software work for the TT as the coding for VW is different.
My issue is still being looked at for a software solution, but my issue may not lie with the mechatronic unit but the placement of my wastegate.
Steve


----------



## rford71

Steve,

Fred Knize at United Motorsport said the mecha unit are a direct swap with the mk5 R32 and you're good to go with UM software.

Robert


----------



## V6RUL

rford71 said:


> Steve,
> 
> Fred Knize at United Motorsport said the mecha unit are a direct swap with the mk5 R32 and you're good to go with UM software.
> 
> Robert


I need to speak to them via phone as I've had no luck with emails.
I have upgraded hardware on the DSG, so maybe a flash would sort me or do I need to go mk5 and software to achieve results.
Steve


----------



## Co1k

Here is some pics taken by a photograph (Baptiste Marchal: http://www.baptistemarchal.com):


----------



## V6RUL

Nice tango machine.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## croydon

been asked a million times id guess but a quick poll on what suspensuion we are running other than stock?

Im lookinmg for idea on coiul overs to lower the car a smidge. New lowering springs over stock shocks on 85k miles not really a great idea so going full kit.

looking at all options cost wise from V-maxx to H+R.

Ian


----------



## V6RUL

I may be selling my Eibach coilovers setup soon as I want a fully adjustable setup with rebound and compression.
My current setup works fine for a fast road setup with height adjustability.
Steve


----------



## Barks75

Anyone out there able to help or advise ?

I have a 3.2 Quattro with the DSG box, had a new mec unit from Audi just after i bought it 12 months (just a few thousand miles ago) at £2300+ . I am now experiencing a grinding noise  . local garage tells me it's the gearbox . A new box from Audi is £4500+ and the local garage (in Cornwall) have yet to find a recon company that will touch it, or a good second hand one 

Be grateful for any help or advice offered.


----------



## flyinyam

Me again,

Does anybody know if the mechatronic units are interchangeable or do part numbers have to match exactly?

On ecu testing site they give a selection of part numbers all fitted to same year vehicle,

Assuming you have to match gearbox code though.

Thanks

Russell


----------



## flyinyam

May have found something suitable.

My mechatronic part no. 02e927770g

Have seen one available with part no. 02e927770al

Anybody know if it will work? ????,

Or information as to where I can find out?

Many thanks
Russell


----------



## V6RUL

Try GrahamTT on here as he may know.
I think he works at Chester Auto Transmissions.
Steve


----------



## flyinyam

Cheers Steve.

I assume Graham tt checks in now and then?

As ive had no reply from my last post.

But he probably a busy man.

Cheers again

Russell


----------



## V6RUL

He is a 1.8er, so you need to PM or ring him I'm afraid.
Steve


----------



## flyinyam

Aah

Will do.

Cheers Steve


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Hi all. I just want to say hello and i am now a DSG V6'r 8) Just picked her up and in love already. Where has this engine been all my life! I still have my 225 so will be some hard choices ahead whether i sell her or not but so far i am loving the V6. Should be a good drive home  I will post pictures when i get her home and cleaned.


----------



## V6RUL

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Hi all. I just want to say hello and i am now a DSG V6'r 8) Just picked her up and in love already. Where has this engine been all my life! I still have my 225 so will be some hard choices ahead whether i sell her or not but so far i am loving the V6. Should be a good drive home  I will post pictures when i get her home and cleaned.


Welcome aboard, spec and pics required to get on the front page list..
Steve


----------



## flyinyam

Steve,

Just read on R32 website about someone who just got a mech unit from another damaged car and had it fitted no issues.

Although main dealer informed him each unit is coded to each car and cannot be swapped.

Fingers crossed eh.

Russell


----------



## V6RUL

flyinyam said:


> Steve,
> 
> Just read on R32 website about someone who just got a mech unit from another damaged car and had it fitted no issues.
> 
> Although main dealer informed him each unit is coded to each car and cannot be swapped.
> 
> Fingers crossed eh.
> 
> Russell


Good luck.
Steve


----------



## Co1k

New wheels & 4 x 20 mm spacers:


----------



## V6RUL

Co1k said:


> New wheels & 4 x 20 mm spacers:


Stance is looking at lot better.
Steve


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

Hi there. Didn't know where really to post this as i didn't think it was worthy of a new thread. I did a search trying to find out some V6 exhaust answers, sadly I didn't find anything concrete.

I am looking to replace my OEM exhaust with flapper mod for something maybe a tad louder. Plus my 225 has a Milltek Jet style Catback which i love the look of and every time I look at the V6 I think it could do with more of the same.

However I see Milltek don't manufacture anything for the 3.2, is this correct? Also I have heard that the sound from it is similar if not quieter than stock? So that really leaves me with a Blue Flame Y system with similar style slash cut to the Milltek or possibly even going to Pipe Werx and getting them to make one up?

Can anyone point me in the right direction and or is that my 2 best options?

Cheers.


----------



## Co1k

V6RUL said:


> Co1k said:
> 
> 
> 
> New wheels & 4 x 20 mm spacers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stance is looking at lot better.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Yes, it is  and with lowering it would be much better


----------



## GoTeamGb2012

.


----------



## V6RUL

Not much lowering, 25mm is good.
Steve


----------



## Co1k

V6RUL said:


> Not much lowering, 25mm is good.
> Steve


My TT is stock. I don't want go lower than 25 mm.
I think I will buy B12 kit.


----------



## V6RUL

Co1k said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much lowering, 25mm is good.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> My TT is stock. I don't want go lower than 25 mm.
> I think I will buy B12 kit.
Click to expand...

Good, B12s are a good choice.
Steve


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

New to the V6 community. 54 plate moro blue.


----------



## V6RUL

SpunkehMunkey said:


> New to the V6 community. 54 plate moro blue.


Hi Mr.Munkey ive added you to the front list but you know pics are a must and the car must be clean..  
 Steve


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

Here are all the pics I took after a clean (can't repost here as I am at work) but it is a ttforum topic anyways!

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=334423

So it has been over a week since I have had it but I only gave it it's first real test last night and I was unbelievably impressed by it considering it is stock performance. I took a turn way faster than I should have because the grip the car has made me overconfident haha! Even though it was arguably too fast for the corner the TT gripped like a pro and I only drifted a little bit around a very loooong smooth turn when I put my foot down nearing the end.

Plan for this year is to get it to a racetrack and learn how to drive it properly before I put any money into performance mods!


----------



## spaceplace

does the dsg oil need to be drained when replacing the mechtronic unit?


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> does the dsg oil need to be drained when replacing the mechtronic unit?


yes it does.
There are some delicate components involved and care needs to be taken.
There is a long arm that needs some tlc once your pulling it apart.
Steve


----------



## Silverye

Hi - looks like my second fan isn't coming on on my V6. Noticed a couple times that the temperature when in traffic or when sitting with the engine on in the car park that it goes up to 117 odd (using 49c). When under normal driving conditions it seems to be around 83-87. Putting the aircon on doesn't make the second fan come on.

VCDS doesn't show any faults and the fuse looks fine and clean on top of the battery cover/holder.

Any suggestions around possible fault?

Many thanks
Richard.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Richard,
there are a couple of components involved with the cooling fan..

1. Fuse
2. Temperature sender
3. Temperature switch
4. Fan control module.
5. Fan

I think point 1 & 2 are ok.
Point 3 can be operated by removing the plug from the switch and shorting out the pins which in turn should turn the fan on.
Steve


----------



## Silverye

V6RUL said:


> Hi Richard,
> there are a couple of components involved with the cooling fan..
> 
> 1. Fuse
> 2. Temperature sender
> 3. Temperature switch
> 4. Fan control module.
> 5. Fan
> 
> I think point 1 & 2 are ok.
> Point 3 can be operated by removing the plug from the switch and shorting out the pins which in turn should turn the fan on.
> Steve


Thanks Steve  I'll have a look through the workshop manual for the location of the switch.


----------



## Russ 182

Just wondering if anyone here has bought my old V6 Coupe? Car is Denim Blue with cream leather, reg ends in VRW. I part ex'd it to an independent Audi specialist near Stourbridge last October. Never saw them resell it as I think it was too old for their stock so suspect it went to auction.


----------



## V6RUL

Russ 182 said:


> Just wondering if anyone here has bought my old V6 Coupe? Car is Denim Blue with cream leather, reg ends in VRW. I part ex'd it to an independent Audi specialist near Stourbridge last October. Never saw them resell it as I think it was too old for their stock so suspect it went to auction.


It's not me..
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

found this when looking about, good amount of info/pics for engine rebuild on the 3.2

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... pics/page1


----------



## V6RUL

That's not exactly the same engine as ours, but my build thread is..  
Steve


----------



## cornish pirate

Hi guys having just bought my 3.2 auto with the paddle option and read the manual I now realise when driving with paddles you have to pull gear stick to the right! 
My question is which delivers better fuel economy auto or paddles?
A) Around town
B)Semi Urban
C)Long journeys

PS Love the car.


----------



## V6RUL

cornish pirate said:


> Hi guys having just bought my 3.2 auto with the paddle option and read the manual I now realise when driving with paddles you have to pull gear stick to the right!
> My question is which delivers better fuel economy auto or paddles?
> A) Around town
> B)Semi Urban
> C)Long journeys
> 
> PS Love the car.


You don't have to change the position of the gear stick when using paddles but it will revert back to Auto after a short while.
I use the paddles in place of kick down and overtake, then it reverts back to auto a short while later, but I probably use the paddles to change back upto a higher gear before it does it itself.

Driving consistently at between 1800 & 2200 rpm in top gear will yield best economy.
Steve


----------



## cornish pirate

Thanks Steve for your reply.


----------



## willywonka3968

"PLEASE ACCEPT MY RESIGNATION. I DON'T WANT TO BELONG TO ANY CLUB THAT WILL ACCEPT PEOPLE LIKE ME AS A MEMBER"
Groucho Marx

New TT for me, Many new smiles so far. Book me! 

2005 TT 3.2 S-line Coupe. Give me a ticket please...... Papaya Orange.

Other side on the pond. Close to Washington DC


----------



## V6RUL

willywonka3968 said:


> "PLEASE ACCEPT MY RESIGNATION. I DON'T WANT TO BELONG TO ANY CLUB THAT WILL ACCEPT PEOPLE LIKE ME AS A MEMBER"
> 
> Marx
> 
> New TT for me, Many new smiles so far. Book me!
> 
> 2005 TT 3.2 S-line Coupe. Give me a ticket please...... Papaya Orange.
> 
> Other side on the pond. Close to Washington DC


Hi Marx, welcome to the V6 Community.
I've booked you on the front page.
Papaya is one of the best colours out there.
Steve


----------



## willywonka3968

Thanks Steve, i find the color is a love hate relationship. I love it. 
Groucho Marx is the quote originator. I'll edit

Bill


----------



## SpunkehMunkey

I love the sound the air intake makes on the V6 when you drop it into sports mode and put your foot down. Are there any intake upgrades that can make this sound more prolific?


----------



## Marty

SpunkehMunkey said:


> I love the sound the air intake makes on the V6 when you drop it into sports mode and put your foot down. Are there any intake upgrades that can make this sound more prolific?


ModShack VTDA

You'll love it


----------



## roddy

i would never buy a fkn V6,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, unless it was in the back seat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, c'mon steve,,,,,, 8)


----------



## V6RUL

roddy said:


> i would never buy a fkn V6,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, unless it was in the back seat,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, c'mon steve,,,,,, 8)


Don't know what you mean Roddy.. :wink: 
Steve


----------



## mikeat45

willywonka3968 said:


> "PLEASE ACCEPT MY RESIGNATION. I DON'T WANT TO BELONG TO ANY CLUB THAT WILL ACCEPT PEOPLE LIKE ME AS A MEMBER"
> Groucho Marx
> 
> New TT for me, Many new smiles so far. Book me!
> 
> 2005 TT 3.2 S-line Coupe. Give me a ticket please...... Papaya Orange.
> 
> Other side on the pond. Close to Washington DC


welcome .....that's a nice colour  you are only the eighth on the ever growing list


----------



## adtmits

New member here.

DSG, Avus with Black leather


----------



## anotherbob

Not new here, but only just added pic to sig. What colour is my car please, and the leather is a sort of bluey grey, what's the right name for it?


----------



## V6RUL

adtmits said:


> New member here.
> 
> DSG, Avus with Black leather


Pics and year required..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

anotherbob said:


> Not new here, but only just added pic to sig. What colour is my car please, and the leather is a sort of bluey grey, what's the right name for it?


Paint could be glacier blue, not sure on the leather but pics would help.
Steve


----------



## nat11911

V6RUL said:


> anotherbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not new here, but only just added pic to sig. What colour is my car please, and the leather is a sort of bluey grey, what's the right name for it?
Click to expand...

I'd say it's the same as mine - Glacier Blue.

Please add mine too Steve - 2004 DSG Glacier + Black


----------



## anotherbob

V6RUL said:


> anotherbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not new here, but only just added pic to sig. What colour is my car please, and the leather is a sort of bluey grey, what's the right name for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Paint could be glacier blue, not sure on the leather but pics would help.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Here's a couple....















Car is 2003 ('53) DSG. Bog standard.


----------



## V6RUL

Ok chaps, ive added you to the front list now.
Steve


----------



## Co1k

willywonka3968 said:


> "PLEASE ACCEPT MY RESIGNATION. I DON'T WANT TO BELONG TO ANY CLUB THAT WILL ACCEPT PEOPLE LIKE ME AS A MEMBER"
> Groucho Marx
> 
> New TT for me, Many new smiles so far. Book me!
> 
> 2005 TT 3.2 S-line Coupe. Give me a ticket please...... Papaya Orange.
> 
> Other side on the pond. Close to Washington DC


Nice color :roll:


----------



## anotherbob

So can anyone tell me the colour of my leather please??


----------



## V6RUL

It is a feather grey, i believe. 
Steve


----------



## matt31

Co1k said:


> willywonka3968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "PLEASE ACCEPT MY RESIGNATION. I DON'T WANT TO BELONG TO ANY CLUB THAT WILL ACCEPT PEOPLE LIKE ME AS A MEMBER"
> Groucho Marx
> 
> New TT for me, Many new smiles so far. Book me!
> 
> 2005 TT 3.2 S-line Coupe. Give me a ticket please...... Papaya Orange.
> 
> Other side on the pond. Close to Washington DC
> 
> 
> 
> Nice color :roll:
Click to expand...

Another frenchie from AP /Clan TT here...  
Matt92 / Matt31


----------



## uv101

2003 Glacier Blue / Black leathers DSG 8)


----------



## V6RUL

uv101 said:


> 2003 Glacier Blue / Black leathers DSG 8)


Hi, I've added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## CRM

another 2004, Glacier blue (the rare dirty one covered in bird droppings at the mo) and black leather with 52k on the clocks.


----------



## V6RUL

CRM said:


> another 2004, Glacier blue (the rare dirty one covered in bird droppings at the mo) and black leather with 52k on the clocks.


I've added you to the front list bud, but the spec should be backed up with pics as we don't want them 1.8ers claiming they have a V6 on the sly.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v

Here is my new baby..
TT Roadster 3.2 V6 2004 Light Silver with DSG

Fredrik
Sweden


----------



## V6RUL

Sciroccgtx16v said:


> Here is my new baby..
> TT Roadster 3.2 V6 2004 Light Silver with DSG
> 
> Fredrik
> Sweden


Hi Fredrik and welcome.
I have added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## matt31

Hi all,

A little work on my TT last weekend. Sorry, this is in french... I have replaced dual clutch, flywheel, belt tensioner, radiator left fan. 3 days of work.

http://forums.audipassion.com/topic/155 ... -de-tt-32/


----------



## Tyrer

As mine now works - 53 Ebony Black DSG


----------



## V6RUL

Tyrer said:


> As mine now works - 53 Ebony Black DSG


Ive added you to the front list bud.
Pics are a good idea if youve got any.
Steve


----------



## matt31

Hi Steve,

Mine is missing in the list, 03 dolomite grey, with anis leather. 

Can you please add me?

Thanks !


----------



## V6RUL

matt31 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Mine is missing in the list, 03 dolomite grey, with anis leather.
> 
> Can you please add me?
> 
> Thanks !


Your in Matt..not seen that combo before, pics are a must of the interior/exterior..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

matt31 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A little work on my TT last weekend. Sorry, this is in french... I have replaced dual clutch, flywheel, belt tensioner, radiator left fan. 3 days of work.
> 
> http://forums.audipassion.com/topic/155 ... -de-tt-32/


Nice to see someone getting their hands dirty.
Hope you checked the thrust bearing was ok, its inserted down the centre of the flywheel..
Steve


----------



## matt31

One pic from last week end, just before changing dual clutch and flywheel... 










I haven't put any pics of the bearing, but I have changed it, for sure. : :mrgreen:


----------



## V6RUL

Good man.
The pics dont show the car off at its best.
Good polish and location required for beauty shots.

I have a spare OEM clutch and mechatronic unit, for when i need them, but dont relish the thought of pulling the tranny again.
Steve


----------



## matt31

I know that it's not the best photo ever taken, but I like the environment. 

One recent photo cleaner... 










Interior :


----------



## Tyrer

Quick phone pics

1st quick wash:

















After a coat of Poorboys black hole:


















Will be closer to the ground soon hopefully


----------



## pcrepairmandan

I can be added to the list of nice people.mines a 2004, dark blue with cream(sand) insides haha DSG (no mods so far will be having a VVT map)


----------



## spaceplace

is there a "how to" or does anyone have any pointers to remove the exhaust manifold heat shield? what is involved? i want to get it off to check for leaks, (the shield attached to the engine not the tunnel one

cheers


----------



## Sarah_casper

How do I get to the alternator on a V6 to be able to change the voltage regulator?

I posted a normal topic and got a couple of replies but not really specific to V6ers.... Other than its a nightmare and I need to get at from underneath - but there's a load of panels?

I'm carless at the moment... I have a broken car on my drive and the part to fix it. But no clue on what to actually do to fix!

Help please!!


----------



## Kat3eWhit

3.2 Remapped V6, Avus Silver, Red Leather, Alpine X305, Mods to come


----------



## pcrepairmandan

Kat3eWhit said:


> 3.2 Remapped V6, Avus Silver, Red Leather, Alpine X305, Mods to come


ooo what powers she running? :-*


----------



## malstt

Have you guys seen the vr6 OC club meet at Brooklands I posted in the events section ? Might be worth a look.


----------



## willywonka3968

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome to Kate3eWhit, I've added you to the front list.
Pics and spec would be good to see more of.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Sarah_casper said:


> How do I get to the alternator on a V6 to be able to change the voltage regulator?
> 
> I posted a normal topic and got a couple of replies but not really specific to V6ers.... Other than its a nightmare and I need to get at from underneath - but there's a load of panels?
> 
> I'm carless at the moment... I have a broken car on my drive and the part to fix it. But no clue on what to actually do to fix!
> 
> Help please!!


Maybe a mobile mechanic may be able to sort it for you.
Usually front end off to get to and a PITA.
Not a job for the inexperienced.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> is there a "how to" or does anyone have any pointers to remove the exhaust manifold heat shield? what is involved? i want to get it off to check for leaks, (the shield attached to the engine not the tunnel one
> 
> cheers


If you have a ticking clock around the exhaust area, then the chances are you have a leak.
My heat shield was removed years ago, but I didn't do it, so I can't guide ya, I'm afraid.
Steve


----------



## Chewi

After a bizarre night last night, it turns out ive got Gally's old car, same spec no changes :lol: :lol:

3.2 V6
Avus Silver
Black Leather


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Chewi

perfect combo - just like mine!

ps I can confirm your's is not mine as mine is still on the drive :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Chewi said:


> After a bizarre night last night, it turns out ive got Gally's old car, same spec no changes :lol: :lol:
> 
> 3.2 V6
> Avus Silver
> Black Leather


Hi Chew, I will add you to the list if you promise to supply pics and year of TT,
Steve


----------



## Chewi

V6RUL said:


> Chewi said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a bizarre night last night, it turns out ive got Gally's old car, same spec no changes :lol: :lol:
> 
> 3.2 V6
> Avus Silver
> Black Leather
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chew, I will add you to the list if you promise to supply pics and year of TT,
> Steve
Click to expand...

53 plate buddy


----------



## Chewi

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Hi Chewi
> 
> perfect combo - just like mine!
> 
> ps I can confirm your's is not mine as mine is still on the drive :lol:


you sure :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Ive added ya Chewi, lovely colour but not sure that number plate is legal..oops, its gone.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

It's definitely not mine!

Mine was only that clean the day I bought it :lol:


----------



## Chewi

V6RUL said:


> Ive added ya Chewi, lovely colour but not sure that number plate is legal..oops, its gone.. :lol:
> Steve


Correctamundo, got my £35 fine for it a few years ago but its still on :lol: :lol:

supposed to be Lewis backwards 8)


----------



## pcrepairmandan

What colours mine then its blue but almost black haha with cream leather add me to the lisstt yooooooooooooo :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

pcrepairmandan said:


> What colours mine then its blue but almost black haha with cream leather add me to the lisstt yooooooooooooo :lol:


Sounds like Moro Blue. 
Pics and year please..
Steve


----------



## Sarah_casper

Desperately need some help.

My DSG box isn't working - I've had to leave my car down the road and walk home     

Put it into drive and all the gears on the dash highlight and just flash. Can't reverse or anything and all it does it get stuck in first gear. Paddles don't work either.

I had a service and it's done this about 15 miles afterwards. Could it be linked?

Please help my poor car I don't know what to do....


----------



## V6RUL

Sarah_casper said:


> Desperately need some help.
> 
> My DSG box isn't working - I've had to leave my car down the road and walk home
> 
> Put it into drive and all the gears on the dash highlight and just flash. Can't reverse or anything and all it does it get stuck in first gear. Paddles don't work either.
> 
> I had a service and it's done this about 15 miles afterwards. Could it be linked?
> 
> Please help my poor car I don't know what to do....


PMd
Steve


----------



## pcrepairmandan

Heres my images steve. thanks


----------



## V6RUL

pcrepairmandan said:


> Heres my images steve. thanks


Ahhh..we are brothers.
Mine looked like yours a few years ago, allbeit with red leather.
Ive added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## pcrepairmandan

its undergoing a drop in height and a front splitter + wheel spacers all In one go this week


----------



## V6RUL

pcrepairmandan said:


> its undergoing a drop in height and a front splitter + wheel spacers all In one go this week


Be aware that dropping too much may require the fitting of adjustable tie bars.
Steve


----------



## Steve6747

Just bought a nice Milano Red DSG with cream leather as a nice little project.
Pictures to follow


----------



## Steve6747

Apologies, "Misano Red"


----------



## V6RUL

Steve6747 said:


> Apologies, "Misano Red"


Welcome
Milano sounds better..  
Just waiting for the year of make and pictures.
Any plans for your baby?
Steve


----------



## roddy

:wink:


pcrepairmandan said:


> its undergoing a drop in height and a front splitter + wheel spacers all In one go this week


Not being the V6 type myself I don't really know but I have read stuff about the sump being vulnerable when lowering the V6


----------



## V6RUL

roddy said:


> :wink:
> 
> 
> pcrepairmandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> its undergoing a drop in height and a front splitter + wheel spacers all In one go this week
> 
> 
> 
> Not being the V6 type myself I don't really know but I have read stuff about the sump being vulnerable when lowering the V6
Click to expand...

True Roddy, lowering more than 25mm can require tie-bars and a plan of the local area where speeds bumps live, as closing your eyes and praying is against health and safety.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Steve6747

V6RUL said:


> Welcome
> Milano sounds better..
> Just waiting for the year of make and pictures.
> Any plans for your baby?
> Steve


It's on a 53 plate, not modding plans just yet, the leather is rather filthy so have spent the last 3hrs trying to sort it out.


----------



## roddy

i think that is the highest TT that i have ever seen !!


----------



## V6RUL

That is certainly a climbing rose.
I will add ya to the front page.
Steve


----------



## Marco34

Steve6747 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> Milano sounds better..
> Just waiting for the year of make and pictures.
> Any plans for your baby?
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It's on a 53 plate, not modding plans just yet, the leather is rather filthy so have spent the last 3hrs trying to sort it out.
Click to expand...

Nice, I am not biased  I wasn't going to mod mine, but once I'd realised the ride height of the V6 was rather high I got new springs. Eibach lowering springs and 10mm front and 15mm rear spacers for the wheels. It transformed the look and also the handling. Steve would say go coilies, he's right if you want it bang on. I chose springs due to cost as I'm too tight to spend too much on modding. It worked out fine though.


----------



## Steve6747

Marco34 said:


> Steve6747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome
> Milano sounds better..
> Just waiting for the year of make and pictures.
> Any plans for your baby?
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> It's on a 53 plate, not modding plans just yet, the leather is rather filthy so have spent the last 3hrs trying to sort it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, I am not biased  I wasn't going to mod mine, but once I'd realised the ride height of the V6 was rather high I got new springs. Eibach lowering springs and 10mm front and 15mm rear spacers for the wheels. It transformed the look and also the handling. Steve would say go coilies, he's right if you want it bang on. I chose springs due to cost as I'm too tight to spend too much on modding. It worked out fine though.
Click to expand...

Oh dont you guys worry about it...it will be dropped a few mm here and there (some would say almost as low as a strippers crotch) only had it 23hrs so far.
I had the Eibach B12 Pro Kit springs/shocks on the old Astra VXR Nurburgring Ed and it felt just right.
Is this possible to get on the V6?
I dont have the budget for coilovers at the minute, in time I may venture down that road.

So today was spent gutting the interior out with a few assorted products (Gliptone Leather Cleaner/Conditioner, G101 and A303) and is now in a place I want it to be - for now.

Had a mild panic with my key fobs earlier though.....batteries died in both and I couldn't open the boot.....a quick run to B&Q to get me a couple of replacements and went through the re-programming of the keys again and hey presto.....they are back to normal.
But before I go to sleep tonight I'll be dropping a Dakota odour bomb in it to let it deodorise all the carpets/headlinings.

Until the weather picks up a bit there wont be much else getting done to her, my next task on the list will be to have a look at the throttle body to see what state its in and maybe give that a clean.
But the big thing i'm looking forward to at the minute is giving it a nice bath, clay, IPA wipe, DA correct+polish, seal and then hand wax.

Oh and lets not forget......a blast down the road to enjoy the awesome burble that is the V6!


----------



## prop135

Hi all

So on Friday I picked up my 07 mk2 V6 in silver with black leather interior. It has 74k on the clock, 7 main dealer stamps in the service book and the receipts to back up the service book. everything works and other than one or two stone chips the car is in really good condition.

It has Cruise and magnetic ride suspension, not sure about the suspension yet as it doesn't suit Lincolnshire's well maintained roads but we shall see.

I have not really stopped driving it since I picked it up, put close to 600 miles on it already and still cant get the silly grin off my face.

Here is a quick photo, I will put some more up as soon as I find time to take them.


----------



## sleeping fox

Happy to be a V6er  had 2x flat 6 , countless straight 6,s & even a V8 but this is my first V6 experience 8)










Exhaust mod done this morning  Nice touch but i do get the drone at 50 , just gotta drive through it


----------



## V6RUL

Hi guys, added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

Shhhhh keep this to yourselves, don't want the rest of the forum to know i love the v6... :wink:

HPA twin turbo 3.2 Mk1. enjoy.. 

Damien.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0ye3qN ... r_embedded


----------



## roddy

HEY !!!! that really does sound the business 8) 8) , that is the dogs danglies   ( why oh why is it not mid engine [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


----------



## Blake

Hi guys,

Here is my new to me 2008 3.2, 6 speed manual TT.
Looking at doing intake and exhaust mods, new rims/tires are on order already, plus some detailing stuff.
Very fun car to drive with the third pedal!

Regards,
Blake


----------



## V6RUL

Blake said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here is my new to me 2008 3.2, 6 speed manual TT.
> Looking at doing intake and exhaust mods, new rims/tires are on order already, plus some detailing stuff.
> Very fun car to drive with the third pedal!
> 
> Regards,
> Blake


Hi Blake, is your mota Blue or Black, before I add you to the front list?
Steve


----------



## Hibbsy

Here's my V6 - only had it two weeks!









Manual with blue leather. All standard as far as I am aware.


----------



## friktat

Hi all , and my V6


----------



## V6RUL

Hi guys, ive added you to the front list but hibbsy what is year of TT and frikat what is your seat colour please.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

Neils old V6..what a beast. never forget my lap of castle combe circuit at ADI 2012.. 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

TTSPORT666 said:


> Neils old V6..what a beast. never forget my lap of castle combe circuit at ADI 2012..
> 
> Damien.


You had your chance to buy it and px your 4 pot with Neil.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## friktat

i have black seats


----------



## friktat

why is so quiet here


----------



## Hibbsy

Just wondered what the most popular mods are for a V6? Lowering seems up there, but any other simple ones that are worth it?


----------



## V6RUL

Hibbsy said:


> Just wondered what the most popular mods are for a V6? Lowering seems up there, but any other simple ones that are worth it?


I've done quite a bit to my Vee over the years..see some ideas here..
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=182817&hilit=+Tarox+Milltek
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

friktat said:


> why is so quiet here


The forum does go quiet at certain times of the year, but you could liven it up with some Vee ideas..
Steve


----------



## friktat

yeah steve no problem at all

i have one very good idea and advice for new MK1 owners stop buying bloody 225 engine who wants 4 cylinders ? is good for grammy 

buy always with proper V engine ( boxer eventually but you dont find this in TT , well maybe steve one day want to put one i see no problem at all ) 

thank you for attention :mrgreen:


----------



## roddy

I have been advocating the ultimate modification for years , a mid engine,, V6/ lightweight V8 , boxer , even a good 4 pot , that is how a TT should always have been, but Audi have always been more interested in show over substance ,,, can you really imagine anything more silly for a sports car than a big heavy V6 stuck up forward of the front axle line !!!!!! :x


----------



## Marco34

roddy said:


> I have been advocating the ultimate modification for years , a mid engine,, V6/ lightweight V8 , boxer , even a good 4 pot , that is how a TT should always have been, but Audi have always been more interested in show over substance ,,, can you really imagine anything more silly for a sports car than a big heavy V6 stuck up forward of the front axle line !!!!!! :x


If I wanted a thoroughbred sports car I'd have got a Cayman S having driven one. In fact I may well do in the future. The TT is a good compromise in my opinion.


----------



## Andypr6

This is mine.


----------



## Marco34

Quick question. I know we have been here or at least I know V6 Rul Steve has, but what tyre pressure are you guys running? I have Pirelli Pzero Rossos and am using 2.4 bar front 2.0 bar rear. 35 and 29 psi. I had centre wear at 2.6 bar and didn't see much improvement on 2.5 bar so gone lower. Would most people concure that 2.6 bar or 38 psi is excessive for the fronts? Just concerned they look quite saggy at that pressure.


----------



## Marty

Marco34 said:


> Quick question. I know we have been here or at least I know V6 Rul Steve has, but what tyre pressure are you guys running? I have Pirelli Pzero Rossos and am using 2.4 bar front 2.0 bar rear. 35 and 29 psi. I had centre wear at 2.6 bar and didn't see much improvement on 2.5 bar so gone lower. Would most people concure that 2.6 bar or 38 psi is excessive for the fronts? Just concerned they look quite saggy at that pressure.


I run 36 on the fronts and find it's just right. I run 32 on the back. No uneven wear front or rear.


----------



## Marco34

Cheers Marty, what tyres you running on?


----------



## V6RUL

Setting my tyre pressures to match the rolling radius..

Flat ground.
Tyres at 32psi front and 32psi rear.
Painted white dots on 2 side wheels at 6 o'clock position.
Pushed the TT for 10 revolutions of the wheels and saw that the white dots were 60 degrees out from each other.
After a little adjustment with tyre pressures I've ended up with 32 psi rear and 35 psi front and looks like this..
Front..

Rear..

Together..

Just because you are within Rolling Radius tolerance based on calculation, real world measuring is how it really is.
The front of the TT is heavier than the rear and tyre deflection will vary depending on load. And make of tyre.
As I run the Performance Haldex which gives me more AWD more of the time, I noticed I was getting uneven tyre wear front to back and also I was experiencing some wheel skip whilst turning the TT in parking spaces.
It's early days yet, but I expect to be running an improved setup.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Bertiebee said:


> This is mine.


Hi, is your TT black with aniseed leather and DSG?
Steve


----------



## Andypr6

No mate, it's Moro blue with grey interior. 
Andy


----------



## Andypr6

Sorry, yes it's got DSG too
Andy


----------



## Woode30

Hi all v6 owners. New to the tt world but smart enough to go for the v6 dsg. Loving it so far









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty

Marco34 said:


> Cheers Marty, what tyres you running on?


Sorry mate, got distracted. I'm on 225 and 235, 19s.


----------



## Marco34

Cheers Steve and Marty. Rather a unique measuring method Steve but I see where you are coming from. I'm going to a tad higher than 2.4 bar on the front so I'll end up more like 36psi and see how it goes. It can feel a little splashy any lower.

Cheers
Marco


----------



## Silverye

It's 2 years since the last DSG/Haldex service, due again next year, but is it advisable to get it done sooner given the age of the car? (2005). I only do around 7k miles a year.

Cheers
Richard.


----------



## dan82

Hi guys- new to this and new to the world or TT's but must say 2 days into ownership and absolutely love it.

Went for a 3.2 Dsg roadster black and black leather.

Not really the weather for soft tops but great to keep in the garage for the summer.

Any ideas where I can pick up a centre arm rest from?

Many thanks

Dan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome. The TTshop sell them or some come up for sale on here when you qualify to see the for sale section.
Steve


----------



## dan82

Thanks Steve I'll keep my eyes peeled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

dan82 said:


> Thanks Steve I'll keep my eyes peeled.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Added you to the front list Dan.
Steve


----------



## ryanm8655

I am also a member of the V6 club 

My car is currently too dirty for pictures but once it has had a good clean I will be sure to take some and upload them 

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## V6RUL

ryanm8655 said:


> I am also a member of the V6 club
> 
> My car is currently too dirty for pictures but once it has had a good clean I will be sure to take some and upload them
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


No worries, just need colour of car and leather. Year and if it's DSG or manual.
Steve


----------



## ryanm8655

V6RUL said:


> ryanm8655 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a member of the V6 club
> 
> My car is currently too dirty for pictures but once it has had a good clean I will be sure to take some and upload them
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, just need colour of car and leather. Year and if it's DSG or manual.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Colour: Silver with black leather.
Year: 2003 (just, was registered on the 30/12/2003 -somebody was very lucky at christmas that year )
Transmission: DSG


----------



## V6RUL

Very lucky..
I've added ya Ryan..just those pics when you get her cleaned up.
Steve


----------



## g60jaime

Owned mine since mid-August

53 plate, DSG, Moro Blue with Aniseed Yellow interior.


----------



## V6RUL

g60jaime said:


> Owned mine since mid-August
> 
> 53 plate, DSG, Moro Blue with Aniseed Yellow interior.


Ver nice, added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

All you V6 guys enjoying the cool weather, creating more power and torque?  ...ohh whoops, darn.. forgot you don't have turbo's... :lol: "Steve your not included" Cheeky post over.. :-* :wink:

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL

TTSPORT666 said:


> All you V6 guys enjoying the cool weather, creating more power and torque?  ...ohh whoops, darn.. forgot you don't have turbo's... :lol: "Steve your not included" Cheeky post over.. :-* :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Yep, your right Damien, we don't need to worry about temps as the VEE adjusts to whatever, however, you turbo boys only wanna talk numbers when it's cool.. :lol: 
True, I'm an exception as I can just increase the boost whereas you OEM++++++++++++++++++++ turbo boys run out of pufffff

Nice that your keeping an eye on where you may be coming too.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

V6RUL said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you V6 guys enjoying the cool weather, creating more power and torque?  ...ohh whoops, darn.. forgot you don't have turbo's... :lol: "Steve your not included" Cheeky post over.. :-* :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, your right Damien, we don't need to worry about temps as the VEE adjusts to whatever, however, you turbo boys only wanna talk numbers when it's cool.. :lol:
> True, I'm an exception as I can just increase the boost whereas you OEM++++++++++++++++++++ turbo boys run out of pufffff
> 
> Nice that your keeping an eye on where you may be coming too.. :roll:
> Steve
Click to expand...

 :lol: Well not many times in life, i can make a V6 owner a tiny bit envious Steve..  :wink:

Damien.


----------



## pcrepairmandan

I don't back down to bullies!


----------



## V6RUL

pcrepairmandan said:


> I don't back down to bullies!


Don't worry..I've seen the trolley dolly and he is like a pussy cat..
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

V6RUL said:


> pcrepairmandan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't back down to bullies!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry..I've seen the trolley dolly and he is like a pussy cat..
> Steve
Click to expand...

 :lol: yes your right about the "pussy cat" Steve.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## dan82

Evening Guys - Are there any issues relating to cold starting the 3.2?? Mines been fine for the last week but I started this morning after a -1 night and it started fine, But after a few minutes it kept spluttering bouncing between 5-10 Rpm stalling once, but after about 5 minutes I turned the car back of and on again and its was fine..

I'm hoping it just dosent like the cold weather?

Any advice?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## V6RUL

dan82 said:


> Evening Guys - Are there any issues relating to cold starting the 3.2?? Mines been fine for the last week but I started this morning after a -1 night and it started fine, But after a few minutes it kept spluttering bouncing between 5-10 Rpm stalling once, but after about 5 minutes I turned the car back of and on again and its was fine..
> 
> I'm hoping it just dosent like the cold weather?
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


Getting the car scanned may help but when I first got mine I changed plugs, coilpacks and MAF to give me a good starting point.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Bertiebee said:


> No mate, it's Moro blue with grey interior.
> Andy


Hi Andy, I've added you to the front list bud..
Steve


----------



## hey3688

picked mine up today
Mauritius Blue 
dsg
gray leather/alacantra


----------



## Andypr6

V6RUL said:


> Bertiebee said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mate, it's Moro blue with grey interior.
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy, I've added you to the front list bud..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve
Andy


----------



## V6RUL

hey3688 said:


> picked mine up today
> Mauritius Blue
> dsg
> gray leather/alacantra


Hi, year and pictures are a must to back up your application for the front page list as those 1.8ers might try to sabotage us..
Steve


----------



## hey3688

V6RUL said:


> hey3688 said:
> 
> 
> 
> picked mine up today
> Mauritius Blue
> dsg
> gray leather/alacantra
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, year and pictures are a must to back up your application for the front page list as those 1.8ers might try to sabotage us..
> Steve
Click to expand...

sorry its a 2004
http://s653.photobucket.com/user/hey368 ... %20Uploads


----------



## KRISM_UK

Hello!

Been pointed in this direction from the new members forum, posted some pictures of my V6 DSG with Black Leather, which was new to me about 8 months ago.

A lot of nice cars on here and lots of helpful and informative post.







Apologies on the finger here!!





Hope you enjoy the pictures.

Kris


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Kris, I've added you to the front list.
I see you use one of those spiny things for the shine..  not me..wipe and go..
Steve


----------



## KRISM_UK

V6RUL said:


> Hi Kris, I've added you to the front list.
> I see you use one of those spiny things for the shine..  not me..wipe and go..
> Steve


Thanks for adding me to the front page!

It got a one off spinny thing treatment when I first got the car, since then wipe and go! Hopefully get a full winter protection done shortly!

Kris


----------



## Blake

Steve,

My TT is Black, dusty black...LOL!

Regards,
Blake


----------



## V6RUL

Blake said:


> Steve,
> 
> My TT is Black, dusty black...LOL!
> 
> Regards,
> Blake


Hi Blake, could i have year and is it a DSG?
Leather colour and a couple of pics please..
Steve


----------



## Steveokent

Hi,

I have a 2005 V6 DSG in Dolomite Grey with Black Leather. Standard car at the moment


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Steve, ive added you to the front list bud.
Steve


----------



## Co1k

Just lowered:


----------



## V6RUL

Co1k said:


> Just lowered:


Looking good, hopefully you wont have issues with a lowered sump like we do in the UK..
Steve


----------



## Co1k

We have same issue in France. I pay attention on the road but it lowered by 30 mm.


----------



## V6RUL

Co1k said:


> We have same issue in France. I pay attention on the road but it lowered by 30 mm.


Have you fitted adjustable arms ? as 30mm is going to change the geometry.
Steve


----------



## Co1k

V6RUL said:


> Co1k said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have same issue in France. I pay attention on the road but it lowered by 30 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you fitted adjustable arms ? as 30mm is going to change the geometry.
> Steve
Click to expand...

With my OEM coilovers, I was 1 cm higher in the front (67 cm vs 66 cm in the rear).

Now, I'm at - 30 mm in the front (64 cm) and - 15 mm in the rear (64,5 cm).

So, I don't have any adjustable arms. The geometry doesn't change much.

(Sorry for my bad english)


----------



## V6RUL

Thats clarified the situation and i agree, you are ok at that ride height.
Steve


----------



## MichaelAC

Hi,

Well, I traded in my old 225 for a V6 about a month ago so I'm a recent conversion. Loved my 225 but the time had come for it to go and so, although it had to be another Mk1 TT, I made it as different as possible. Hence, a different engine and gearbox (DSG).

Its not as quick, as Wak had remapped my 225 but I love it anyway. Sounds great, looks great and once I've sorted out the handling and lack of power, I thing she'll do just fine


----------



## MichaelAC

Co1 K

Love those RS6 alloys and although I wouldn't normally go with yellow.......your car pulls it off, it looks great!!


----------



## Sciroccgtx16v

Co1k said:


> Just lowered:


Nice coulor! Love the papaya! Mine is boring silver...

Fredrik


----------



## dextter

Here`s mine, bought in the last couple of days.....

DSG
Black Leather
Cruise
Bose
6 CD

.......oh, and BLOODY BRILLIANT ! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

dextter said:


> Here`s mine, bought in the last couple of days.....
> 
> DSG
> Black Leather
> Cruise
> Bose
> 6 CD
> 
> .......oh, and BLOODY BRILLIANT ! [smiley=dude.gif]


Added you to the front list Neil..
Steve


----------



## neilc

dextter said:


> Here`s mine, bought in the last couple of days.....
> 
> DSG
> Black Leather
> Cruise
> Bose
> 6 CD
> 
> .......oh, and BLOODY BRILLIANT ! [smiley=dude.gif]


Looks great Neil , keeping it clean I see


----------



## dextter

V6RUL said:


> [Added you to the front list Neil..
> Steve


Cheers Steve; you`re a gent ! 8)


----------



## dextter

neilc said:


> dextter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here`s mine, bought in the last couple of days.....
> 
> DSG
> Black Leather
> Cruise
> Bose
> 6 CD
> 
> .......oh, and BLOODY BRILLIANT ! [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Neil , keeping it clean I see
Click to expand...

Indeed I am Neil.........and it`ll be getting clayed and machine polished come the spring !


----------



## TTSPORT666

dextter said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dextter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here`s mine, bought in the last couple of days.....
> 
> DSG
> Black Leather
> Cruise
> Bose
> 6 CD
> 
> .......oh, and BLOODY BRILLIANT ! [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Neil , keeping it clean I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed I am Neil.........and it`ll be getting clayed and machine polished come the spring !
Click to expand...

Just class..lovely to see a standard looking unmolested mk1 V6.. 8) Welcome to the fascinating world of the classic mk1 TT. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## dextter

[/quote]

Just class..lovely to see a standard looking unmolested mk1 V6.. 8) Welcome to the fascinating world of the classic mk1 TT. :wink:

Damien.[/quote]

Cheers Damien mate; you`re a top gent ! 8)


----------



## uv101

dextter said:


> Here`s mine, bought in the last couple of days.....
> 
> DSG
> Black Leather
> Cruise
> Bose
> 6 CD
> 
> .......oh, and BLOODY BRILLIANT ! [smiley=dude.gif]


Nice looking car  great colour!!

Keep on top of those BBS rims.....they don't do well this time of year


----------



## dextter

uv101 said:


> dextter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here`s mine, bought in the last couple of days.....
> 
> DSG
> Black Leather
> Cruise
> Bose
> 6 CD
> 
> .......oh, and BLOODY BRILLIANT ! [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking car  great colour!!
> 
> Keep on top of those BBS rims.....they don't do well this time of year
Click to expand...

Thanks for that mate; much appreciated ! 8)

As for the BBS`s, yeah, they take a lot of TLC at this time of year, but it gets washed every 4/5 days, and I make the wheels a priority.......regardless of the time it takes.........as I always wanted a Mk1 TT with BBS alloys on, so I`m determined to make the most of the it/them.

Thanks again


----------



## MichaelAC

Ahem........

I don't appear to be on the list


----------



## V6RUL

MichaelAC said:


> Ahem........
> 
> I don't appear to be on the list


Yo, what year is your TT and colour of your interior..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

The V6 Turbo package has landed from HPA at less than $5k Canadian dollars which is a good starter kit which can be upgraded over time. This is what a lot of Vee boys have been waiting for and I'm sure all variants of the V6 owners community will be interested in..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... r-under-5K

I am currently a HPA customer and very pleased with products and service.
Steve


----------



## i_want_one_of_those

Can I join the list please?

53plate Avus Silver DSG coupe in Ashford, Kent

Spence


----------



## MichaelAC

V6RUL said:


> MichaelAC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem........
> 
> I don't appear to be on the list
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, what year is your TT and colour of your interior..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Oops, good point...

Black Leather
2004
DSG

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL

Ok, Michael and Spence, I've added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## Malky007

After months of searching found myself a V6 manual, great car to drive love the sound.


----------



## Rarebit7

2005
Manual
Glacier Blue
Black Leather
Yorkshire

Had it since Nov. Changed the thermostat and rear springs last month. Love it!


----------



## john64

For the list:
2004 roadster
3.2 manual
Bose concert and changer
Leather and alcantara heated seats
81k miles
Service history
Black with grey interior
Std wheels

Owned since October 2013


----------



## i_want_one_of_those

Thanks Steve

Spence


----------



## V6RUL

Will add you new chaps soon as I'm currently offshore on nights.
Steve


----------



## melltt

Can I join the list please?

2007 TTC as below.


----------



## Woode30

V6 
Dsg
Tan leather
Moro blue
=
Happy owner

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace

How much should I lower the v6? I would be only using springs, there's -25mm all round, then there's -30mm at front/-25mm at rear, which is the best to go for? Why would you use -30mm front/-25mm rear? There's -40mm but think that would be too low for the sump

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

25mm all round is good as you may not need to add adjustable tie bars on the back.
Geo check based on height after spring change is a good idea.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

That's what I've heard, thanks for the info, do you know why they sell the -30mm F/ -25 rear? There's a few different people doing that set up on eBay, I can't work out why they would lower it at different heights? Unless you want a dipped front stance? Think I'll go with -25 all round then

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> That's what I've heard, thanks for the info, do you know why they sell the -30mm F/ -25 rear? There's a few different people doing that set up on eBay, I can't work out why they would lower it at different heights? Unless you want a dipped front stance? Think I'll go with -25 all round then
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


Some peeps will want more drop and will fit tie bars.
Springs may fit other cars, so have a wider market.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I have added the new guys to the front list.
Welcome and enjoy the forum.

This weeks news is that my tuning house have become a HPA installer and they are offering a supply and fit price for the V6 EFR 350bhp kit..

http://www.performancecar-parts.co.uk/a ... o-kit.html


----------



## Marty

I'm confused. The pic says $4995 CAD (Canadian Dollars) but the Autograph website says £4995 GBP

Current exchange rates say the Canadian price converts to £2700 GBP

At that price, I'm very very interested, but £5K ... not so much


----------



## V6RUL

I think the price shown on the HPA logo is based on LHD cars and there are import duties to add.
Don't forget that the price shown by HPA is based on USA software setup, whereas this is different for the Euro setup.
Not sure how the pricing policy works, but to go FI from a UK installer is worth considering..or not
Steve


----------



## Marty

V6RUL said:


> I think the price shown on the HPA logo is based on LHD cars and there are import duties to add.
> Don't forget that the price shown by HPA is based on USA software setup, whereas this is different for the Euro setup.
> Not sure how the pricing policy works, but to go FI from a UK installer is worth considering..or not
> Steve


I was thinking I could buy the kit direct from HPA Canada since the description states its for the DIYer to fit within 10 hours, but get my indie to fit it.

I must be missing something&#8230;

I don't know what rate import duty is, or what possible differences could LHD vs RHD drive make (?), but that's still almost double the advertised price.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi,

$4,995 should be LHD or RHD - the downpipe is slightly different, but only in the bends, & they have a base Euro spec map to work from (mine...) so there should be no difference in price. My RHD full fat turbo kit was the same price as a LHD version.

There was no import duty from HMRC but there is VAT 20% & freight (approx $600). Also you will have to pay exchange rate commission, which is typically 2-3%. Once you add all that in you'll find Autograph are making a good profit but not insane.

Personally I'd get the kit fitted by a garage you really trust to do it right - at least with Awesome you know they have lots of experience of Turbo'd Mk1 V6 TT's (& extracting cash from the owners wallet.......). :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Very few UK tuners have experiance of V6 conversions.
Steve


----------



## Marty

V6RUL said:


> Very few UK tuners have experiance of V6 conversions.
> Steve


I'm not convinced that prior experience or expensive expert installation is needed :

"This kit is aimed at the DIY enthusiast"

...is what it says in the description 

Surely any competent mechanic should be able to fit it in that case, and as it happens my indie has years of tuning experience, including BT upgrades to 1.8 TTs, amongst many others.

Also, Autograph list an additional £700 for the actual fitting. Whichever way I look at it, their price seems OTT.

I'm going to make my own enquiries with HPA


----------



## V6RUL

Marty said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very few UK tuners have experiance of V6 conversions.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced that prior experience or expensive expert installation is needed :
> 
> "This kit is aimed at the DIY enthusiast"
> 
> ...is what it says in the description
> 
> Surely any competent mechanic should be able to fit it in that case, and as it happens my indie has years of tuning experience, including BT upgrades to 1.8 TTs, amongst many others.
> 
> Also, Autograph list an additional £700 for the actual fitting. Whichever way I look at it, their price seems OTT.
> 
> I'm going to make my own enquiries with HPA
Click to expand...

Having a decent toolbox and follow instruction should result in success.
Steve


----------



## Co1k

New pics of mine:










In Le Mans, Indianapolis turn



















Driving with B14 become a real pleasure :twisted:


----------



## jev

jev said:


> Can you please add me to the list of V6'rs 2005 V6 Manual in Silver with Black silk nappa int. Totally standard fit.


Hi can you edit my V6 entry. On car number 4 now. That's 2 mk1 v6's a mk2 v6 (didn't like that any where near as much as the mk1) so now another. Mk1 2005 dolomite grey with slate grey and alcantara seats manual .

Pictures soon I promise. Need to collect it first and the dvla docs are holding it up


----------



## V6RUL

jev said:


> jev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please add me to the list of V6'rs 2005 V6 Manual in Silver with Black silk nappa int. Totally standard fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you edit my V6 entry. On car number 4 now. That's 2 mk1 v6's a mk2 v6 (didn't like that any where near as much as the mk1) so now another. Mk1 2005 dolomite grey with slate grey and alcantara seats manual .
> 
> Pictures soon I promise. Need to collect it first and the dvla docs are holding it up
Click to expand...

Hopefully edited correctly.
You do like your VEEs.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## Hammond670458

Hi Steve, Can I go on your list Please.
53 Plate V6, DSG
Avus Silver, Black Leather,
RS Blue Callipers with Audi logos.

Thanks Nigel


----------



## V6RUL

Hammond670458 said:


> Hi Steve, Can I go on your list Please.
> 53 Plate V6, DSG
> Avus Silver, Black Leather,
> RS Blue Callipers with Audi logos.
> 
> Thanks Nigel


Hi Nigel, i have added you to the list.
The only thing left is to post some pics..
Steve


----------



## Hammond670458

V6RUL said:


> Hammond670458 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, Can I go on your list Please.
> 53 Plate V6, DSG
> Avus Silver, Black Leather,
> RS Blue Callipers with Audi logos.
> 
> Thanks Nigel
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nigel, i have added you to the list.
> The only thing left is to post some pics..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve, I'm will be uploading some photos soon, still trying to figure out how to do it......... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Get them on a photbucket account and cut and paste the "img" code into the forum post.
Steve


----------



## Hammond670458




----------



## Antonance281204

Joining the ranks 
Mk1 Avus silver dsg 3.2 silver leather 
Milltek non resonated cat back 
Powertec induction kit 
Getting remap in the morning 
)))


----------



## V6RUL

Antonance281204 said:


> Joining the ranks
> Mk1 Avus silver dsg 3.2 silver leather
> Milltek non resonated cat back
> Powertec induction kit
> Getting remap in the morning
> )))


Hi bud, I've added ya to the front list.
How's the map feel..
What about DSG map?
Steve


----------



## seTT

Moro 3.2 manual, Kingfisher blue detailing, V6 TT plate, 52k miles.


----------



## seTT

Oh - and bare stainless roof rails.


----------



## seTT

And mid-grey leather. 
Er...that's it.


----------



## Nathey Nath

2004 "54" Plate 67K Avus Silver DSG with red leather, speedo has just stopped working, have searched but can't find any info on where the speed pickup comes from, can anyone help, no readout on air con code 17 either.


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome guys, ive added you to the front list.
Im thinking there is a sensor in the gearbox that transmits a signal to the dashpod cluster that then interprets the signal to speed, which in turn is displayed.
If 49c trick is not displaying speed, then i would assume a fault with the sensor, wiring or dashpod.
If 49c trick displays speed then i would assume clock issue.
Steve


----------



## Nathey Nath

So after failing to locate where the speed pickup on my DSG came from decieded to to get the local garage to take a look...... but discover the secret of all my woes, transpires the previous owner having had the mechatronic fail, fitted a second hand gearbox complete with mechatronic and haldex from a Golf R32 !. My garage hasn't much experience but reckon my ecu needs reprogramning to the new gearbox ? !, does anyone know if this has been done or is possible ?


----------



## spaceplace

Does everything else work fine? All the gears working well etc? I didn't think it was possible to fit second hand boxes due to them be coded to the ecu, if the Speedo not working is the only fault then that's not to bad (or course would need to be sorted) but I thought it just wouldn't work at all.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

seTT said:


> Moro 3.2 manual, Kingfisher blue detailing, V6 TT plate, 52k miles.


Fantastic plate


----------



## spaceplace

There's someone on eBay who repairs them. Think they are in Bristol, could be worth sending them an email to see if they have any ideas

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathey Nath

Thanks, yep thats the weird thing, drives really well, only other thing that doesn't work is the paddles which I'm now wondering is because the R32 didn't have paddles on their DSG's ???.


----------



## spaceplace

Pretty sure they had paddles unless the early models didnt. You could use a GPS Speedo until you get it fixed. Have you had a really good indi look at it with vagcom? Not sure if there's settings and adaptations you can do in there

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

spaceplace said:


> Have you had a really good indi look at it with vagcom? Not sure if there's settings and adaptations you can do in there
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


That's a thought Nathan , I may be able to help via VAGCOM , I will have a look into it for you.

Neil


----------



## Nathey Nath

Thanks Neil would really appreciate that, have been through all the controls in detail today and found the launch control is not functioning, again not sure if the R32 had this ?


----------



## V6RUL

Now the full story is coming out, I know what the issue is and you won't like it...

Mk1 TT runs on discreet signals for paddles and speedo and reverse signal.
R32 runs on Canbus.

I'm running a mk2 DSG in my mk1 and have similar issues but not exactly the same.
My speedo works but paddles and reverse don't, but I'm having a fix by HPA.
Steve


----------



## Nathey Nath

Thanks Steve all is becoming clear........

Any idea if it can be resolved and if so what would it involve ?

Cheers, Nathan.


----------



## V6RUL

There isn't an off the shelf fix for the software.
You either run with it as it is or put a TT box and TT mechatronic in the car.
A long shot is to just replace the mechatronic unit from a mk1 TT and cross your fingers..maybe eBay has some for sale, but that is a gamble on quality.
Steve


----------



## Nathey Nath

Thanks for the info Steve, learnt my lesson the hard way buying this one. No way of doing it through the software route bespoke then ?, what would I be looking at for a second transmision and mechatronic fitted ?

Nathan.


----------



## V6RUL

I will be removing my mk2 DSG in a couple of weeks and I have a brand new mk1 mechatronic unit (never fitted)
They maybe compatible together..maybe not.
You could take a punt on both and I may even have a spare clutch pack.
2k delivered


----------



## Nathey Nath

Thanks steve, appreciate the offer depending on what response I get from the Dealer I bought it off I might need to take you up on the offer. Haven't had a very positive response from the Dealer I bought it off stating it was sold without warranty, think I will go down the Sale of goods act route first to see if I can't get him to take some responsibility. Interestly you mentioned reverse but thats working fine with mine.

Nathan.


----------



## V6RUL

Get rid of the car if you can as it is going to be a headache.

The car will work in reverse but the reversing light might not.
Steve


----------



## Nathey Nath

Steve, there is a complete gearbox with mechatronic from a MK II TT on fleabay for auction starting at £0.01, are they compatible by any chance ?

Nathan.


----------



## V6RUL

Nathey Nath said:


> Steve, there is a complete gearbox with mechatronic from a MK II TT on fleabay for auction starting at £0.01, are they compatible by any chance ?
> 
> Nathan.


No...you need a mk1 mechatronic unit as a starting point and as a minimum.
A mk1 mechatronic unit may work on your R32 box..but nobody knows..so as a minimum go for an Audi box to get better or closer compatibility.
Steve


----------



## Nathey Nath

Steve, if I can get hold of secondhand Mechatronic/Gearbox is there any reprogrmming / adaptation required for the units to communincate/recognise with each other ?, spoke to my local Audi dealer who is trying to tell me that is needs to be a new Mechatronic that is programmed specifically to the car.

Thanks, Nathan.


----------



## V6RUL

You can swap out for a mk1 TT mechatronic unit and gearbox of the same..ish era.
In summary, a mechatronic unit and gearbox somewhere between 03 and 06 will have a chance of being ok, but the odds would be better if at least the mechatronic unit is the same year.
It is possible to flash a new mechatronic unit for your old TT, but dealer tools maybe required for this.
My new spare mechatronic unit has been flashed by the dealer for my 54 TT.
Steve


----------



## andyr22

New one for the list - 2005 V6 Moro blue roadster with 43000 on the clock.

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL

andyr22 said:


> New one for the list - 2005 V6 Moro blue roadster with 43000 on the clock.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome, ive added you to the front list.
Are you running DSG and what is the colour of your interior?
Steve


----------



## andyr22

Black leather interior with DSG

Cheers


----------



## V6RUL

andyr22 said:


> Black leather interior with DSG
> 
> Cheers


Added your leather colour to the front list.
Keep your eye out for Brizzle meets in your area as there are a few peeps round there..
Steve


----------



## C17LJR

Hi all, I'm an outsider looking in for the time being.

Currently selling my 2007 rs4 avant due to not being used so I'm looking to downsize to a v6 to mess about with. Originally wanted black but open to other colours, low mileage and best condition possible, and will accept mods.

If anyone knows of any, let me know


----------



## MarcusJDa

Hi - Please add me to the V6 list, had a couple of posts previously but just seen this thread...!

2004 V6 with DSG. Glacier Blue with Black Leather & Bose. Totally standard with 70k miles (if that matters...!)

Cheers - Marcus


----------



## MarcusJDa

one question: how many posts are required before you can look in the 'items for Sale' section...?

Reason: 'been reading lots of posts regarding stainless exhausts and BBS rims up for grabs and want to know more....!

Cheers.


----------



## V6RUL

C17LJR said:


> Hi all, I'm an outsider looking in for the time being.
> 
> Currently selling my 2007 rs4 avant due to not being used so I'm looking to downsize to a v6 to mess about with. Originally wanted black but open to other colours, low mileage and best condition possible, and will accept mods.
> 
> If anyone knows of any, let me know


Welcome, you wont go far wrong by looking for neilc who owns Norfolk Performance on here, as he is a VAG enthusiast and usually has some tiTTies in stock.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

MarcusJDa said:


> one question: how many posts are required before you can look in the 'items for Sale' section...?
> 
> Reason: 'been reading lots of posts regarding stainless exhausts and BBS rims up for grabs and want to know more....!
> 
> Cheers.


Welcome Marcus, ive added you to the front list..but pics of your baby are required at some point.. :roll: 
Access to the for sale section is at the discretion of the moderators (usually a post count of more than 30ish) or joining the TTOC for a small charge which gives you discount to parts suppliers, free stickers and show discounts.

If you have general V6 questions we may be able to help and for more complex questions..we can definately help.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## MarcusJDa

Cheers Steve. Am already a TTOC member, number W01077.

If you could elevate my status, be much appreciated!

Oh yeah, piccies on their way...

Marcus


----------



## V6RUL

MarcusJDa said:


> Cheers Steve. Am already a TTOC member, number W01077.
> 
> If you could elevate my status, be much appreciated!
> 
> Oh yeah, piccies on their way...
> 
> Marcus


Maybe a moderator will see this or post a request in the welcome section as I don't have access to elevate you.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

Is there a guide to removing the rear ballast? Done a quick search but just comes up with light ballasts, do I just remove the rear bumper and it obvious?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## jamiemcc

:mrgreen: Am here ,, 04 Dolomite Grey V6 ,, Standard ATM


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> Is there a guide to removing the rear ballast? Done a quick search but just comes up with light ballasts, do I just remove the rear bumper and it obvious?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


Yep, it is pretty straight forward.
Remove the bracket that the ballast sits on too.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

jamiemcc said:


> :mrgreen: Am here ,, 04 Dolomite Grey V6 ,, Standard ATM


Ok bud, I will add you when I get on a better computer.
Where's the pics?
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

V6RUL said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a guide to removing the rear ballast? Done a quick search but just comes up with light ballasts, do I just remove the rear bumper and it obvious?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it is pretty straight forward.
> Remove the bracket that the ballast sits on too.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Cheers, is it a good idea to remove it on the v6? Weight loss is good but will it unbalance the car because the engine is so heavy ?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

The engine isn't so heavy..
Steve


----------



## David C

V6RUL said:


> The engine isn't so heavy..


Exactly,  
The 1.8T guys like to make out it is, but it is a very compact unit that isn't much heavier.


----------



## spaceplace

Yeah I've seen the weights aren't much different but is it better to have a slightly heavier more balanced car, rather than a lighter front end heavy car? I don't know the figures but would think the Tt must be around 65/35 - 60/40 weight distribution, so is it wise to remove more rear end weight?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## David C

spaceplace said:


> Yeah I've seen the weights aren't much different but is it better to have a slightly heavier more balanced car, rather than a lighter front end heavy car? I don't know the figures but would think the Tt must be around 65/35 - 60/40 weight distribution, so is it wise to remove more rear end weight?


If you remove the rear weights, you'll need coil-overs to get the car sitting right.
Leaving aside any on-the-limit handling issues.


----------



## spaceplace

I've just put new springs on so I think I'll leave it there then

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## vanp

Please can you add me to the list;

I have Sarah_caspar's old car, so you can probably just swap her out for me!


----------



## V6RUL

David C said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've seen the weights aren't much different but is it better to have a slightly heavier more balanced car, rather than a lighter front end heavy car? I don't know the figures but would think the Tt must be around 65/35 - 60/40 weight distribution, so is it wise to remove more rear end weight?
> 
> 
> 
> If you remove the rear weights, you'll need coil-overs to get the car sitting right.
> Leaving aside any on-the-limit handling issues.
Click to expand...

Loosing a few KG off the back won't affect height balance at the rear
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

vanp said:


> Please can you add me to the list;
> 
> I have Sarah_caspar's old car, so you can probably just swap her out for me!


I've added you and Jamie to the front list..
Steve


----------



## jamiemcc

quote="V6RUL"]


vanp said:


> Please can you add me to the list;
> 
> I have Sarah_caspar's old car, so you can probably just swap her out for me!


I've added you and Jamie to the front list..
Steve[/quote]

Nice one , cheers ;-)


----------



## Hark

Hi Steve, am I allowed in this thread. Just put a deposit down on a Mk5 R32. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

Hark said:


> Hi Steve, am I allowed in this thread. Just put a deposit down on a Mk5 R32.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yo bud, nice choice.
The Community is for all V6 related cars and your the first to offer something different.
Your mk5 is the equivalent of a mk1.2 TT as there are some upgrades that the VW has that the TT doesn't, to do with comms only though and the rest is very similar.
I will add you tomoz from a better computer thingy if you give colour and a DSG or manual info..
Welcome once again, guess the R32OC will be getting a visit more often..
Steve


----------



## Caty

-


----------



## Caty

Hereby joining the V6 community aswell! Bought the car in january but didn't find out about this thread untill now. Very usefull information I must admit.

Car is a 2004 model, DSG with black leather seats. Colour is Merlin Purple (Pearlescent colour type).

Ofcourse, not complete without pictures:
When I bought it:
















After a wax coat:








During a drive with my mates BMW 528i:


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome Caty, ive added you to the front list.
You are the first Merlin to enter the hall of fame and seeing the colour in the flesh, photos dont do the colour any justice.
Steve


----------



## C17LJR

Morning all,

Collected/recovered my new brilliant red 53 v6 last night. Has the dreaded DSG fault but that'll be sorted asap


----------



## Caty

V6RUL said:


> Welcome Caty, ive added you to the front list.
> You are the first Merlin to enter the hall of fame and seeing the colour in the flesh, photos dont do the colour any justice.
> Steve


You're right Steve, it's difficult to get a good picture of it. Very happy I'm the first Merlin Purple V6 in this thread! Sort of an achievement is it?


----------



## V6RUL

C17LJR said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Collected/recovered my new brilliant red 53 v6 last night. Has the dreaded DSG fault but that'll be sorted asap


Nice one..if your stuck for a new mechatronic unit i have one available at a high price.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Caty said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Caty, ive added you to the front list.
> You are the first Merlin to enter the hall of fame and seeing the colour in the flesh, photos dont do the colour any justice.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> You're right Steve, it's difficult to get a good picture of it. Very happy I'm the first Merlin Purple V6 in this thread! Sort of an achievement is it?
Click to expand...

Your name on the front page has been colour coded to match your TT..  
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

G 052 512 A2. Is this the right part number for dsg oil? Anyone know of any good deals on it?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## C17LJR

V6RUL said:


> C17LJR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> Collected/recovered my new brilliant red 53 v6 last night. Has the dreaded DSG fault but that'll be sorted asap
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one..if your stuck for a new mechatronic unit i have one available at a high price.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks, just gonna get this one fixed


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> G 052 512 A2. Is this the right part number for dsg oil? Anyone know of any good deals on it?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


I think Opie Oils are a sponsor on here, ask them.
Steve


----------



## CaptRon

Hi Steve and all!
Please add me to the V6 Brigvade. Seven years ago I traded my 2001 1.8l after I've driven the V6. I feel it's time for me to get more active in the forum. BTW Steve you are the known expert on our side of the atlantic too!

What does it take to access the For Sale Section?


----------



## Tenchi

CaptRon said:


> Hi Steve and all!
> Please add me to the V6 Brigvade. Seven years ago I traded my 2001 1.8l after I've driven the V6. I feel it's time for me to get more active in the forum. BTW Steve you are the known expert on our side of the atlantic too!
> 
> What does it take to access the For Sale Section?


You need make a few posts and make yourself known before you gain access; it's to dissuade fraudsters. I'm also waiting to get access.


----------



## V6RUL

CaptRon said:


> Hi Steve and all!
> Please add me to the V6 Brigvade. Seven years ago I traded my 2001 1.8l after I've driven the V6. I feel it's time for me to get more active in the forum. BTW Steve you are the known expert on our side of the atlantic too!
> 
> What does it take to access the For Sale Section?


Hi, maybe 30 posts or joining the TTOC will give you access to certain sections..
Thanks for your kind words and I use a different user name on other forums..
I've just received a crate from HPA near you..spooky.
Hopefully we will see some pics of ya mota and I have added you to the front list in an appropriate colour.
Steve


----------



## PAULRH

I now own a 2003 Glacier Blue V6!


----------



## V6RUL

PAULRH said:


> I now own a 2003 Glacier Blue V6!


Welcome Paul..
Have you worked out how to get a few pics up..
What's your story..
Steve


----------



## PAULRH

Mid Life crisis on a budget!
Daily drive is an A4 Avant so I fancied "something for the Weekend"

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2003-53-Audi- ... 2a393fff6a

Some pics here!


----------



## V6RUL

PAULRH said:


> Mid Life crisis on a budget!
> Daily drive is an A4 Avant so I fancied "something for the Weekend"
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2003-53-Audi- ... 2a393fff6a
> 
> Some pics here!


Looks like Neil has sold you a beaut.
Lovely colour combo as well.
Welcome to V6 motoring.
Now get that TT lowered a little.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## slimothy

hi all, can you add me (my missus car) to the list , got her cheap i think, but it has got issues [smiley=book2.gif], cleaned her today, the only car i have EVER spent more than an hour cleaning


----------



## V6RUL

Ok guys, I've added you to the front list.
What issues you running with?
Steve


----------



## slimothy

Hi Steve, there are some bodywork issues, that need to be sorted out, but the main 2 issues are..............
one of the key fobs don't work, i have tried everything, and i think every way to try and program it, but no luck [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
also the drivers window dose not drop when you open the door, BUT i dont think its the micro switch, as if you open the door and then "part" shut it "so the lock just touches the catch the window drops, and then if you push the door to fully shut the window goes up, its like the catch needs adjusting???
i have posted this elsewhere but no answers yet


----------



## V6RUL

Hi,
I think your key needs coding using VAGCOM.
Actionman on here offers a new key service with different modern fobs..I've got 2 and you keep your old keys.
Have you tried the window reset?
Bodywork I can't help with I'm afraid.
Steve


----------



## slimothy

i have tried various resets inc viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162113&start=0 and holding the button up for 10 seconds ect.
i did read actionman is the person to contact so will give him a shout

thanks [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Maybe a good auto electrician is what you need then.
Steve


----------



## slimothy

V6RUL said:


> Maybe a good auto electrician is what you need then.
> Steve


this is what i mean steve, any ideas,??? i have read about doors dropping, and striker plates


----------



## spaceplace

Could be a broken wire in the loom, open the door and pull back the rubber sleeve where the wires go from door to car and check for broken wires or move it about and see if it's crossing wires and dropping the window

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## slimothy

thanks for the reply, spaceplace and will check it out, but when the door is open, if you fiddle with the door lock (the bit that hooks over the catch on the B pillar) the window will drop :?


----------



## spaceplace

Probably not wires then, have you had the door lock out and looked at the micro switch? It's fairly easy to get it out, I'd check to see if it's working as it should, once you get the Lock out you can operate it by hand and check the condition of it, they wear on the top but yours sounds like it's to sensitive, best to check though imo

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace

Is your door hook thats attached the inside handle to tight? If you loosen it does it cure it? Does it do the same if you use the outside handle? There's a cable on the outside handle which also operates the lock so if it's a sensitive switch it should do it on both handles









Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## slimothy

spaceplace said:


> Probably not wires then, have you had the door lock out and looked at the micro switch? It's fairly easy to get it out, I'd check to see if it's working as it should, once you get the Lock out you can operate it by hand and check the condition of it, they wear on the top but yours sounds like it's to sensitive, best to check though imo
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


no, only had the car a week, how do yet get the lock out??


----------



## slimothy

spaceplace said:


> Is your door hook thats attached the inside handle to tight? If you loosen it does it cure it? Does it do the same if you use the outside handle? There's a cable on the outside handle which also operates the lock so if it's a sensitive switch it should do it on both handles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


how do you take the handle cover off, bearing in mind this is my missus car [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## slimothy

i can pull the door handle out about 5mm before the door opens (i guess this is slack)??


----------



## spaceplace

I think that's normal, if you've had the door card off, it's just the 2 bolts on the door lock by the latch, can't remember the spline size. Theres also a smaller bolt that you undo to release the door lock barrel then it all pulls out

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## slimothy

ok, will have a look the wk end, do you think the door could have dropped slightly?? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## spaceplace

I doubt the doors dropped, if it has you can tell from the panel gaps, even if it had I don't think it would cause the problems you have. It could well be a micro switch, best to take lock off and check it, I'd still check the wires coming from the door to the car though, pull back the rubber and see if it looks ok as they do corrode there and people can spend time and money changing locks/switches when it's a simple wire break, do you get door open signs on the dash pod and lights come on if door is opened?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace

Window regulator could be abother one, someone had this replaced recently due to windows acting up

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## slimothy

ok thanks, i will have a look at the wiring tomorrow evening and see what its like, 
interior lights with the drivers door are intermittent, and nothing comes up on the DIS from either door??, but i think it does need a dash pod repair


----------



## spaceplace

Intermittent sounds like something loose so hopefully you'l be able to see something

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## slimothy

I guess that the door open sign should show on the dis?


----------



## spaceplace

Yes door open sign and lights, also don't leave your keys in the car as the alarm won't recognise that the doors been opened and will rearm if the ignition isn't turned on, if you unlock it then sit in the car without turning ignition on for a few mins it will probably relock

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceplace

I have a fault at the moment where the window drops as it should and rises but I get no light, door sign and alarm rearms, I have a second hand door loom which I plan to change as my micro switch is ok because the window drips as it should

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## slimothy

spaceplace said:


> Yes door open sign and lights, also don't leave your keys in the car as the alarm won't recognise that the doors been opened and will rearm if the ignition isn't turned on, if you unlock it then sit in the car without turning ignition on for a few mins it will probably relock
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


Ok will try it at the wk end to see what happens,


----------



## slimothy

Would this issue stop me reprogramming my 2nd key,


----------



## spaceplace

Could do but I don't really know, actionman is the man you need for that

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## slimothy

Yeah,I have contacted him already,just didn't want somthing else to be the problem


----------



## spaceplace

Intrested to hear any thoughts you guys with dsg might have on this viewtopic.php?t=659514

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## slimothy

ok update, i have had a look at the loom between the car and the door, and apart from a suspicious looking peice of insulation tape, all looked good, i closed and opened the drivers door a few times and the lights on buzzer now intermittently works, as do the interior lights, but still no door open on the DIS, apparently it has worked once with my missus, with the engine running the door closed, (not completely) and the DIS lit up , WTF. so im goona take the skin off over the weekend and have a play with the lock [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## slimothy

ok another update, took the drivers lock apart and the micro switch is not working, so i did a temporary fix, and the window now drops, the lights on buzzer works, as do the interior lights, but i still don't get any "door open" from any door on the DIS without the ignition being on. is this correct??.


----------



## spaceplace

Can't remember if it's normal but if your getting the sign on with ignition on its probably working as it should, sounds like a good result (at least you know what's wrong with it) just need a new switch, unfortunately you can't buy them on their own and Audi charge for a full lock, if you do some searches there's some links on how to add an after market switch (£2) but it requires a bit of drilling and welding

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## slimothy

it works at the moment, if it fails again then i will just go and get another lock, someone has been in there before though, probably looking for the same problem lol, just find it strange that the doors open dont work unless the ignition is on, all of my other audi based cars (skodas) work this way, maybe its because its a DSG?


----------



## CanadianTTFandom

Hi Guys, I'd love to join the community, After 3 years of debating I finally took the plunge and purchased a TT. I picked it up last Thursday.

I live out side of Toronto Canada, its a 2005 Dolomite Grey, 3.2 Sline, I'm the second owner, the KM's are 114k. It was love at first sight ... lol , I'll post pictures soon

Cheers Gents


----------



## V6RUL

CanadianTTFandom said:


> Hi Guys, I'd love to join the community, After 3 years of debating I finally took the plunge and purchased a TT. I picked it up last Thursday.
> 
> I live out side of Toronto Canada, its a 2005 Dolomite Grey, 3.2 Sline, I'm the second owner, the KM's are 114k. It was love at first sight ... lol , I'll post pictures soon
> 
> Cheers Gents


Hi, ive added you to the front list and we are all tapping our fingers waiting for your pics..  
Steve


----------



## CanadianTTFandom

Perfect, thanks Steve

Cheers 
Marc


----------



## V6RUL

No worries Marc.
Steve


----------



## CanadianTTFandom

Got my pics last night









Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

Hi, is your front bumper different from standard as the pic is a little hard to see detail.
Steve


----------



## CanadianTTFandom

I believe it's stock? how would I know? I'll take some better pictures


----------



## V6RUL

There are pictures of stock in the PDF in the second link on the first page.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

It's got a big number plate holder (bumpy thing) looks the same apart from that

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> It's got a big number plate holder (bumpy thing) looks the same apart from that
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


That's what I think I saw..
Steve


----------



## SBL

Add me to the list please.
Denim blue O3, DSG and alcantara.


----------



## V6RUL

SBL said:


> Add me to the list please.
> Denim blue O3, DSG and alcantara.


Hi, I will add you when I get a min, I'm off to Switzerland tomoz on a TT tour.
Have you got any pics..
Steve


----------



## C17LJR

V6RUL said:


> Hi, is your front bumper different from standard as the pic is a little hard to see detail.
> Steve


its a 'stock' canadian bumper however these differ from the Euro and US bumpers due to canadian crash regulations.

they'd get an additional section that sticks out on both the front and rear bumpers, kills the lines of the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tomm

Morning chaps.

After looking through this thread last night it is single handedly responsible for my current feelings of wanting to buy a V6.

I currently have a 225 which is running a standard engine (no remap or any such things) and I am considering coming over to the world of V6 power.

Has anyone in here made the 225 to v6 swap? If so how did you find it? Would you recommend the change?

Potential suitor is a 2004, black, DSG with napa interior.


----------



## CanadianTTFandom

I haven't made the change but I really love driving my DSG, whats NAPA interior? was that an upgrade for that year


----------



## CanadianTTFandom

C17LJR said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, is your front bumper different from standard as the pic is a little hard to see detail.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> its a 'stock' canadian bumper however these differ from the Euro and US bumpers due to canadian crash regulations.
> 
> they'd get an additional section that sticks out on both the front and rear bumpers, kills the lines of the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Thanks for the FYI, it no doubt kills the traditional lines, but hey sounds like I got an OEM special edition bumper package :lol: (got to take any small victories) thanks again cheers!


----------



## Tomm

CanadianTTFandom said:


> I haven't made the change but I really love driving my DSG, whats NAPA interior? was that an upgrade for that year


Thanks for the reply.

The description of the car says "Silver Nappa". To me it looks to be cream leather.

I always thought I would want a DSG, I even considered a SMGII M3 about 6 months ago purely for the flappy-ness.

Think I'm going to have to go and have a drive!


----------



## johnny69

Another one for the list Condor grey and black Alcantara leather and loving it


----------



## eyesblue36

Just a question to the v6 lot out of the members that have had the v6 re mapped was it worth doing and did you find a better return on fuel??

please add me to the list v6 manual in silver with black leather


----------



## spaceplace

anyone know if a s2000 cone fits on the v6? or anyone running one?
cheers


----------



## Marty

eyesblue36 said:


> Just a question to the v6 lot out of the members that have had the v6 re mapped was it worth doing and did you find a better return on fuel??
> 
> please add me to the list v6 manual in silver with black leather


Worth doing, but that bit of extra poke comes at the price of a couple of mpg less. Don't see how it can be possible to get improved performance and use less fuel, tbh


----------



## spaceplace

As above the only way to map a n/a is to add a richer mixture so mpg will go down

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## dextter

CanadianTTFandom said:


> I believe it's stock? how would I know? I'll take some better pictures


Marc; hope you don`t mind bud, but I`ve (over)done your pic on Photoshop (exaggerated highlighting), so that us Brits over here can see what the Canadian version bumper looks like.

Cheers; and enjoy your V6 mate, they`re a fantastic machine ! 8)


----------



## Hammond670458

have any of you V6 guys changed the DSG oil yourself's the Bentley says the tempreture of the oil when your re filling is critical to prevent over/ under filling. If anybody has done it how you overcome it.


----------



## spaceplace

I believe you can measure oil temp on vag com, possibly will need full version but don't honestly know

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammond670458

Yea I've only got a hand held Pro Scan and it won't access the mode required to get the temp..I think I will have to wing it. I plan to stick 6ltr in and give it a run then check the level. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## David C

Hammond670458 said:


> have any of you V6 guys changed the DSG oil yourself's the Bentley says the tempreture of the oil when your re filling is critical to prevent over/ under filling. If anybody has done it how you overcome it.


Yep, checked temperature using VAGcom.


----------



## V6RUL

You can't overfill the gearbox as the underside filler neck will just release any overfill back down the filling tube.
Temperature whilst filling is not critical as the difference is negligible.
Steve


----------



## Hammond670458

Thanks Steve, you've put my mind at ease.


----------



## SBL

V6RUL said:


> SBL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the list please.
> Denim blue O3, DSG and alcantara.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I will add you when I get a min, I'm off to Switzerland tomoz on a TT tour.
> Have you got any pics..
> Steve
Click to expand...

So hopefully this is better late than never.
Wash and clay bar yesterday followed by a wash, polish and wax today. 






Ride height is currently ridiculously high and while I don't mind the wheels, I think they could be improved. 
So the plan is to find some decent wheels (quite liking the Team Dynamics pro race 1.2) get the squeeks and creaks from the front bushes sorted. Something moderate in the suspension department so a nice drop but not at the total expense of comfort. Maybe look at Bilstein B4 or B6. It's got FSH but feel like it may be best to get the Haldex oil and filter along with gearbox and maybe coolant sorted out.
Once that's done, well we'll see what comes next.
First TT I've owned and really enjoying it.


----------



## Co1k

Here is pics of friend's V6 and mine:


----------



## V6RUL

After 3000 miles of driving to Swiss cheese land and back..

Steve


----------



## richthethom

Hi everyone, just a quick question - is the haldex filter the same for 225's and 3.2's
part # 02D525558A

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL

richthethom said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick question - is the haldex filter the same for 225's and 3.2's
> part # 02D525558A
> 
> Thanks


Yep
Steve


----------



## richthethom

V6RUL said:


> richthethom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, just a quick question - is the haldex filter the same for 225's and 3.2's
> part # 02D525558A
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks again Steve, love simple answers!


----------



## V6RUL

SBL said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the list please.
> Denim blue O3, DSG and alcantara.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I will add you when I get a min, I'm off to Switzerland tomoz on a TT tour.
> Have you got any pics..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So hopefully this is better late than never.
> Wash and clay bar yesterday followed by a wash, polish and wax today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride height is currently ridiculously high and while I don't mind the wheels, I think they could be improved.
> So the plan is to find some decent wheels (quite liking the Team Dynamics pro race 1.2) get the squeeks and creaks from the front bushes sorted. Something moderate in the suspension department so a nice drop but not at the total expense of comfort. Maybe look at Bilstein B4 or B6. It's got FSH but feel like it may be best to get the Haldex oil and filter along with gearbox and maybe coolant sorted out.
> Once that's done, well we'll see what comes next.
> First TT I've owned and really enjoying it.
Click to expand...

Looks very nice.
Ive added you to the front list bud.
Steve


----------



## SBL

Thanks Steve but I made a mistake on the colour
Audi dealer confirmed today that the colour is mauritias blue and not denim as I previously thought.


----------



## V6RUL

SBL said:


> Thanks Steve but I made a mistake on the colour
> Audi dealer confirmed today that the colour is mauritias blue and not denim as I previously thought.


Sorted bud.
Cameras make the colour different.
Steve


----------



## richthethom

Hi there been so busy asking questions I havent got myself on the list yet!

My baby's an 04 plate 3.2 v6 manual in Dolomite grey with 114k miles on the clock.
No mods that i know of

Had her for just over 2 weeks now and loving it, loving it, loving it


----------



## Tomm

Can I be added on please?

Mauritius blue 
DSG
Silver Nappa Leather

Photo from when I collected it.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi guys, ive added both of you to the front list and what good looking examples they are.
Steve


----------



## RobLE

Tomm said:


> Can I be added on please?
> 
> Mauritius blue
> DSG
> Silver Nappa Leather
> 
> Photo from when I collected it.


Hi, is that on stock suspension with QS wheels/replicas? Still wondering about whether to refurb my 3.2 wheels at some point or just go for some QS replicas. Just not sure how the QS multi-spokes will look without the lowered stance of the 225/QS suspension?


----------



## RobLE

SBL said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the list please.
> Denim blue O3, DSG and alcantara.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I will add you when I get a min, I'm off to Switzerland tomoz on a TT tour.
> Have you got any pics..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So hopefully this is better late than never.
> Wash and clay bar yesterday followed by a wash, polish and wax today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride height is currently ridiculously high and while I don't mind the wheels, I think they could be improved.
> So the plan is to find some decent wheels (quite liking the Team Dynamics pro race 1.2) get the squeeks and creaks from the front bushes sorted. Something moderate in the suspension department so a nice drop but not at the total expense of comfort. Maybe look at Bilstein B4 or B6. It's got FSH but feel like it may be best to get the Haldex oil and filter along with gearbox and maybe coolant sorted out.
> Once that's done, well we'll see what comes next.
> First TT I've owned and really enjoying it.
Click to expand...

Was just thinking how good your 3.2 wheels looked, I wouldn't change them! Do you know what colour have they been finished in?


----------



## CaptRon

V6RUL said:


> CaptRon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve and all!
> Please add me to the V6 Brigvade. Seven years ago I traded my 2001 1.8l after I've driven the V6. I feel it's time for me to get more active in the forum. BTW Steve you are the known expert on our side of the atlantic too!
> 
> What does it take to access the For Sale Section?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, maybe 30 posts or joining the TTOC will give you access to certain sections..
> Thanks for your kind words and I use a different user name on other forums..
> I've just received a crate from HPA near you..spooky.
> Hopefully we will see some pics of ya mota and I have added you to the front list in an appropriate colour.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve,
It took some time but I got around to take some pictures (the ones I had were of when I bought it years ago). I bought my car in the USA, therefore you will notice that it doesn't have the "Canadian Bumpers" that I find awful.
Ron


----------



## V6RUL

CaptRon said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaptRon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve and all!
> Please add me to the V6 Brigvade. Seven years ago I traded my 2001 1.8l after I've driven the V6. I feel it's time for me to get more active in the forum. BTW Steve you are the known expert on our side of the atlantic too!
> 
> What does it take to access the For Sale Section?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, maybe 30 posts or joining the TTOC will give you access to certain sections..
> Thanks for your kind words and I use a different user name on other forums..
> I've just received a crate from HPA near you..spooky.
> Hopefully we will see some pics of ya mota and I have added you to the front list in an appropriate colour.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Steve,
> It took some time but I got around to take some pictures (the ones I had were of when I bought it years ago). I bought my car in the USA, therefore you will notice that it doesn't have the "Canadian Bumpers" that I find awful.
> Ron
Click to expand...

and about time too.
Your mota looks lovely and you have some very nice touches going by your signature list.
Ae you running afermarket seats?
Steve


----------



## YSA107

Can I be added to the list as well please


----------



## V6RUL

YSA107 said:


> Can I be added to the list as well please


Of course..what is your colour of TT and seats, DSG or manual and year of make..
Steve


----------



## kingjon79

Hi,

I have recently purchased a 2004 3.2 V6 with 74k on the clock. Its a manual with the cream leather interior and 18" Ronal alloys. Its absolutely fantastic to drive and sounds amazing, the morning commute is a joy once its warmed up!

Few issues that need addressing in the short term: Haldex change and a Service are a must. Its also developed an intermittant fault light that needs investigation. Also the front brakes disks are slightly warped so they will need changing soonest.

I managed to bag some refurbed Ronal alloys with virtually brand new P Zeros for an absolute steal on eBay, so there going on as soon as I get a free couple of hours (im garbage at anything hands on so yes it will literally take me hours!) and once the important servie issues are reasolved ill be looking to lower it a bit.

I'll post some pics once I have some.....


----------



## V6RUL

kingjon79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently purchased a 2004 3.2 V6 with 74k on the clock. Its a manual with the cream leather interior and 18" Ronal alloys. Its absolutely fantastic to drive and sounds amazing, the morning commute is a joy once its warmed up!
> 
> Few issues that need addressing in the short term: Haldex change and a Service are a must. Its also developed an intermittant fault light that needs investigation. Also the front brakes disks are slightly warped so they will need changing soonest.
> 
> I managed to bag some refurbed Ronal alloys with virtually brand new P Zeros for an absolute steal on eBay, so there going on as soon as I get a free couple of hours (im garbage at anything hands on so yes it will literally take me hours!) and once the important servie issues are reasolved ill be looking to lower it a bit.
> 
> I'll post some pics once I have some.....


Hi and welcome.
Have you found a decent indie who is going to give good service..
Where are you based..
What is the exterior colour for the front list..
Manual V6s are quite rare and sought after, but are becoming the ones to have.
Wonder if the previous seller sold the car on so the faults are someones elses..
There is a group deal on here for pads and discs and quality seems to be good.

Pics will be good at some point.
Steve


----------



## kingjon79

V6RUL said:


> Hi and welcome.
> Have you found a decent indie who is going to give good service..
> Where are you based..
> What is the exterior colour for the front list..
> Manual V6s are quite rare and sought after, but are becoming the ones to have.
> Wonder if the previous seller sold the car on so the faults are someones elses..
> There is a group deal on here for pads and discs and quality seems to be good.
> 
> Pics will be good at some point.
> Steve


Hi, Possibly but he seemed a great chap when I inspected, and highlighted all the issues, so I certainly dont feel like I've been mugged! I'm certainly went in eyes open, with the fantastic guide posted by yourself, which was a great help, so many thanks for that. Im willing to invest a fair amount of time, effort, and money to get the car car up to spec so that it lasts as long as possible.

Im based in Uxbridge so I was going to use VRT in Slough for the servicing and any subsequent work required.

The colour is Moro Blue with a white leather interior.

Regards,

Jon


----------



## V6RUL

Ok Jon, getting the car scanned ASAP will tell you what you need to know.
Moro is the worst colour to show off, but when it shines.. 8) 
I have moro too, but im hiding it under a wrap.
White leather is uncommon, so must be cream..
Steve


----------



## CaptRon

V6RUL said:


> and about time too.
> Your mota looks lovely and you have some very nice touches going by your signature list.
> Ae you running afermarket seats?
> Steve


I would love to have the qS seats but they are expensive and not avail in NA; plus I don't think the Mrs would like the fact that they do not recline when we make long trips. :?


----------



## V6RUL

CaptRon said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> and about time too.
> Your mota looks lovely and you have some very nice touches going by your signature list.
> Ae you running afermarket seats?
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have the qS seats but they are expensive and not avail in NA; plus I don't think the Mrs would like the fact that they do not recline when we make long trips. :?
Click to expand...

Maybe some reclineable Cobras like mine then.. :roll: 
Maybe HPA (near you) can offer you something as they are quite big suppliers of TT stuff, but avert your eyes from the V6 turbo kits they are currently selling.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

Does a supercharger for the older 2.8 v6 vag engines fit on the 3.2?


----------



## V6RUL

Sizing will be off and it's unable to fit on a TT due to TT headlight, but ok on a Golf
Steve


----------



## YSA107

V6RUL said:


> YSA107 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be added to the list as well please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course..what is your colour of TT and seats, DSG or manual and year of make..
> Steve
Click to expand...

2005 55 plate, Avus Silver with black leather. DSG gearbox.


----------



## CaptRon

V6RUL said:


> Maybe some reclineable Cobras like mine then.. :roll:
> Maybe HPA (near you) can offer you something as they are quite big suppliers of TT stuff, but avert your eyes from the V6 turbo kits they are currently selling.
> Steve


Good advice Steve! (Unlike yourself) I try to restrain myself :wink: :lol: 
In fact the next time I have a layover in Vancouver I will hire a car and pay them a visit. I want to find out more about their CVP N/A Tuning Program. In the mean time I'm looking forward to receive my Programmable Haldex Controller!
Ron


----------



## V6RUL

YSA107 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSA107 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be added to the list as well please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course..what is your colour of TT and seats, DSG or manual and year of make..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2005 55 plate, Avus Silver with black leather. DSG gearbox.
Click to expand...

Looks very nice, ive updated the owners list with your details.
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

Anyone know if the ebc v6 front disc brakes on eBay for £300 a pair are floating and as good as oem? Or does anyone know of some good deals on these discs? Would like drilled or grooved if possible, but only if it's a good brand. Also any info on a good mid range set of pads?


----------



## David C

spaceplace said:


> Anyone know if the ebc v6 front disc brakes on eBay for £300 a pair are floating and as good as oem?


I'm sure they are just basic single-piece discs probably with basic pillar venting too instead of the much higher spec directional venting on the oem discs.


----------



## YSA107

spaceplace said:


> Anyone know if the ebc v6 front disc brakes on eBay for £300 a pair are floating and as good as oem? Or does anyone know of some good deals on these discs? Would like drilled or grooved if possible, but only if it's a good brand. Also any info on a good mid range set of pads?


I bought a drilled/grooved set off eBay for very little money. They didn't give much information but seen as they were so cheap I thought I'd take a punt.

When I received them, they were stamped EBC floating discs, vented and properly sided with directional grooves. I was very happy with them and have been impressed with them since fitting.

All for £170 delivered!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400705884054? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## YSA107

And that was discs AND pads!


----------



## YSA107

Does anyone know if it's possible to get the front discs/pads/calipers to fit the rear of the v6? The rears are ridiculously tiny compared to the front.


----------



## David C

YSA107 said:


> When I received them, they were stamped EBC floating discs, vented and properly sided with directional grooves. I was very happy with them and have been impressed with them since fitting.


Are they really "floating" ...?
The EBC grooved are sided due to the grooves, not due to proper directional internal venting.


----------



## YSA107

David C said:


> YSA107 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I received them, they were stamped EBC floating discs, vented and properly sided with directional grooves. I was very happy with them and have been impressed with them since fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they really "floating" ...?
> The EBC grooved are sided due to the grooves, not due to proper directional internal venting.
Click to expand...

The ones I got were described to me as floating. I'm not that technically minded unfortunately but they looked exactly like the genuine discs so much in that the bell and disc face has a gap and they are joined by small bars all the way around? Are the genuine Audi ones floating?


----------



## roddy

YSA107 said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to get the front discs/pads/calipers to fit the rear of the v6? The rears are ridiculously tiny compared to the front.


not the caliperes because of the handbrake mechanisim, ( cable / hydro ) but it is easy to fit the disc


----------



## YSA107

roddy said:


> YSA107 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to get the front discs/pads/calipers to fit the rear of the v6? The rears are ridiculously tiny compared to the front.
> 
> 
> 
> not the caliperes because of the handbrake mechanisim, ( cable / hydro ) but it is easy to fit the disc
Click to expand...

So would the original rear caliper work with the bigger discs? I'm thinking not due to the width/size of the front disc?


----------



## spaceplace

YSA107 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSA107 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to get the front discs/pads/calipers to fit the rear of the v6? The rears are ridiculously tiny compared to the front.
> 
> 
> 
> not the caliperes because of the handbrake mechanisim, ( cable / hydro ) but it is easy to fit the disc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So would the original rear caliper work with the bigger discs? I'm thinking not due to the width/size of the front disc?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link, I've heard ebc do the floating type, are those the ones you deffo brought, any chance of a few photos showing the viens? Its a really good price

As for the rears someone on here put some tt 225 front discs on the rear and built adaptors to run the standard rear calipers/hand brake, it looked ok but half the disc wasn't swept by the pads so I personally thought it looked a bit weird, you're right though - the rears look crap compared to the fronts


----------



## David C

YSA107 said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSA107 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I received them, they were stamped EBC floating discs, vented and properly sided with directional grooves. I was very happy with them and have been impressed with them since fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they really "floating" ...?
> The EBC grooved are sided due to the grooves, not due to proper directional internal venting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones I got were described to me as floating. I'm not that technically minded unfortunately but they looked exactly like the genuine discs so much in that the bell and disc face has a gap and they are joined by small bars all the way around? Are the genuine Audi ones floating?
Click to expand...

Sounds interesting.
Be nice to see a pair close-up, or at least proper pictures.


----------



## roddy

the ones with the veins ( Zimmerman eg ) are not " floating " but are better than solid,,,,,,,,,,,,
when fiting the front ( 225 ) disc at max of 312mm it is not half the disc is unswept, more like a quarter and is not look bad.


----------



## YSA107

Reading the posts above, maybe the were not 'floating' as described to me then.

Those in the link are the ones I bought but the pictures of the ones in the link are not the ones you are sent, it must just be a generic picture they use. I only took one quite poor picture prior to fitting which I will post up in a second.


----------



## YSA107

If you zoom in one the lower disc you can just see the little bars I refer too, it is like that all the way around. If these are not floating, sorry for the confusion folks.


----------



## roddy

Zimmerman pin V6 disc


----------



## David C

YSA107 said:


> If you zoom in one the lower disc you can just see the little bars I refer too, it is like that all the way around. If these are not floating, sorry for the confusion folks.


That is just the inner row of the vents.
Those are single-piece discs.
The OEM are 2-piece discs. The inner piece (the bit the wheel bolts go through) is Aluminium. Connected to the outer section (the bit the pads work on) with pins.


----------



## spaceplace

Yeah, they still look ok though, the oem discs are so expensive I wonder if they are really worth the extra money, it's not like I track my car or brake hard lots but at the same time I want decent enough brakes


----------



## CaptRon

That's what a floating disk looks like!
This one is for the TT rear and it's 306mm.


----------



## V6RUL

These are my rears..

Compared to previous disc..

Fronts..


Steve


----------



## CaptRon

V6RUL said:


> These are my rears..
> 
> Compared to previous disc..
> 
> Fronts..
> 
> 
> Steve


Very nice!!! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

CaptRon said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are my rears..
> 
> Compared to previous disc..
> 
> Fronts..
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!!! [smiley=cheers.gif]
Click to expand...

Looking nice is a bonus but they were sized and fitted to maximise braking without having to mess with the master cylinder capacity.
The rear discs were only added for symmetry and don't add anything to the braking efficiency at the rear. It's the front that do 90% of the work and the rears are just trailing really.

Steve


----------



## CaptRon

I also thought... nice engineering! Obviously you need to have good stopping power (up front) for all those HP.


----------



## triplefan

Can you add me to the list, Mauritius blue, silver leather DSG I promise to try real hard not to write this one off :roll:


----------



## V6RUL

triplefan said:


> Can you add me to the list, Mauritius blue, silver leather DSG I promise to try real hard not to write this one off :roll:


Welcome back and hopefully you can keep this one in one piece.
Ive added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## triplefan

Before



After


----------



## TTSPORT666

Spotted this gorgeous v for sale..My god the wonderful things i would do if i got my hands on her.. 

Damien.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## V6RUL

TTSPORT666 said:


> Spotted this gorgeous v for sale..My god the wonderful things i would do if i got my hands on her..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


Looks pretty good Damien.
She is waiting to go to a good home.
She is just waiting for you to make the call.
Super low mileage and plenty for you to cuddle.
Sexy black and lusious Ivory Leather to embrace you.
Steve


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Spotted this gorgeous v for sale..My god the wonderful things i would do if i got my hands on her..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


Looks great Damo , just sent you a PM about V6 DSG's...


----------



## TTSPORT666

V6RUL said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted this gorgeous v for sale..My god the wonderful things i would do if i got my hands on her..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good Damien.
> She is waiting to go to a good home.
> She is just waiting for you to make the call.
> Super low mileage and plenty for you to cuddle.
> Sexy black and lusious Ivory Leather to embrace you.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve..yes she has the right colour spec for sure. Can already see her the way i want her..hmmm  would be nice to do a rear seat removal qs type conversion. Incorporating ivory leather into the rear with alu anti roll bar..My creative mind is suddenly awakened. :wink:

Thanks Neil, look forward to the Captain Crayford guide to buying a V dsg.  
Need to get my head straight..Just spent a fair bit modding my present ride..Which i am actually enjoying lol. But..Just cannot get a lovely black mk1 v6 off my mind.. and being a part of the best car scene again 8)

Damien.


----------



## neil_audiTT

Do it Damien 

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc

All the best people are coming back to MK1's.... :wink:


----------



## neil_audiTT

Shat ap :lol:

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

TTSPORT666 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted this gorgeous v for sale..My god the wonderful things i would do if i got my hands on her..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good Damien.
> She is waiting to go to a good home.
> She is just waiting for you to make the call.
> Super low mileage and plenty for you to cuddle.
> Sexy black and lusious Ivory Leather to embrace you.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Steve..yes she has the right colour spec for sure. Can already see her the way i want her..hmmm  would be nice to do a rear seat removal qs type conversion. Incorporating ivory leather into the rear with alu anti roll bar..My creative mind is suddenly awakened. :wink:
> 
> Thanks Neil, look forward to the Captain Crayford guide to buying a V dsg.
> Need to get my head straight..Just spent a fair bit modding my present ride..Which i am actually enjoying lol. But..Just cannot get a lovely black mk1 v6 off my mind.. and being a part of the best car scene again 8)
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

and i have a spare brand new mechatronic unit if yours goes tits up..
there is always the V buyers guide to help with buying a Vee..
Steve


----------



## conlechi

TTSPORT666 said:


> Spotted this gorgeous v for sale..My god the wonderful things i would do if i got my hands on her..
> 
> Damien.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


Looking forward to welcoming you back to the fold Damien :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666

Thanks Steve.. :wink: And Mark. Would have to find the right buyer for my present modded toy, for the return to happen. But i can feel its gona be a reality one of these days soon. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## conlechi

TTSPORT666 said:


> Thanks Steve.. :wink: And Mark. Would have to find the right buyer for my present modded toy, for the return to happen. But i can feel its gona be a reality one of these days soon. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Yep ,fair play your Alfa does look good 8) but there's something about these little cars that's hard to resist , good luck with the sale


----------



## MarcusJDa

Chaps - can you help....

posted this in the main forum, no answers as yet. Can you experts / specialist's help....

Noticed a loss in power whilst driving in this morning - felt like a sticky throttle where car momentarily refused to rev / pick up.
Happened on about 4 occasions in light traffic. It seemed to rev-through the issue......
No warning lights displayed, no engine management - no nothing!
Car has previously had Mechatronic replaced and works faultlessley..... car also had major service in March including haldex, transmission fluid/filter, etc.

So what are your thoughts? I've read through previous posts / issues, possible cause could require a 'throttle body' reset.

Cheers for any advice - Marcus


----------



## V6RUL

MarcusJDa said:


> Chaps - can you help....
> 
> posted this in the main forum, no answers as yet. Can you experts / specialist's help....
> 
> Noticed a loss in power whilst driving in this morning - felt like a sticky throttle where car momentarily refused to rev / pick up.
> Happened on about 4 occasions in light traffic. It seemed to rev-through the issue......
> No warning lights displayed, no engine management - no nothing!
> Car has previously had Mechatronic replaced and works faultlessley..... car also had major service in March including haldex, transmission fluid/filter, etc.
> 
> So what are your thoughts? I've read through previous posts / issues, possible cause could require a 'throttle body' reset.
> 
> Cheers for any advice - Marcus


I would consider buying a Liquid Gauge or Vagcom so you can scan the ECU of the car and it will help no end.
I would consider..
coilpacks (have Audi checked them for the recall)
throttle position sensor (i believe there are 2, 1 at the pedal and 1 at the throttle body, maybe a reset will do something.
MAF

Steve


----------



## princealbert

Hi all. I'm also a V6 owner. 08 plate 8J. Magride, S-tronic etc. Great fun to drive.


----------



## V6RUL

princealbert said:


> Hi all. I'm also a V6 owner. 08 plate 8J. Magride, S-tronic etc. Great fun to drive.


Hi, what colour is your mota in and out..
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

Three links to the V6 Turbo Brigade which I hope you find useful:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178598 - V6RUL

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=322462 - A8VCG

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=767993 - lotuselanplus2s

I've also started a new Thread for all things which are V6 Turbo related which we may ask to be made into a Stickie, especially with the options and discussions becoming more common.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=772073


----------



## sam1176uk

Hello folks,
Picking up my new to me 2004 3.2 v6 dsg tomorrow evening, hopefully the dsg box will be gentle with me! I'm nervous after reading the horror stories.
Car has 39k miles with milltek exhaust. Think it needs a haldex and gearbox oil service at 40k?
Anyone here from central Scotland? 
Cheers


----------



## V6RUL

sam1176uk said:


> Hello folks,
> Picking up my new to me 2004 3.2 v6 dsg tomorrow evening, hopefully the dsg box will be gentle with me! I'm nervous after reading the horror stories.
> Car has 39k miles with milltek exhaust. Think it needs a haldex and gearbox oil service at 40k?
> Anyone here from central Scotland?
> Cheers


Welcome, there are a few boys from Edinburgh way that are V6ers.
I work in Aberdeen and commute past Sterling way.
Pics when you pick her up bud..
40k is major service time but yours should be time based..

Steve


----------



## sam1176uk

The car has been serviced regularly (yearly or 2yrs tops)even though the mileage gaps were small.
It's not marked in the book though whether a gearbox oil service has been done - few services have been marked "additional work carried out" which I'm hoping covers most things?


----------



## sam1176uk

Ps are these the standard wheels refurbished black:


----------



## V6RUL

sam1176uk said:


> The car has been serviced regularly (yearly or 2yrs tops)even though the mileage gaps were small.
> It's not marked in the book though whether a gearbox oil service has been done - few services have been marked "additional work carried out" which I'm hoping covers most things?


Be careful as major services are major for a reason.
Major could include..plugs, brake fluid, DSG oil and filter, Haldex oil etc..
Has the car had coilpacks checked against the Audi recall..

They are not standard V6 wheels, but you could take one off and check inside for Audi markings
Steve


----------



## sam1176uk

Would those not have been covered in previous services, there is a bundle of receipts and the book is fully stamped? Howbdo I check the coil recall?


----------



## V6RUL

sam1176uk said:


> Would those not have been covered in previous services, there is a bundle of receipts and the book is fully stamped? Howbdo I check the coil recall?


Look for detail in the receipts..
Audi will tell you if you give them your chassis number
Steve


----------



## sam1176uk

Thanks will check tmrw, if it's not had the recall will I need to pay for it now?


----------



## V6RUL

sam1176uk said:


> Thanks will check tmrw, if it's not had the recall will I need to pay for it now?


It's free..the only thing that is..
Steve


----------



## sam1176uk

Had my v6 for 2 days now so thought I'd say hi properly, this is my 2004 v6 dsg with 39k miles and fsh. She is immaculate.
Checked the wheels and they are audi marked, possibly off a tt sport? They've obviously been painted black.
I'm based in central Scotland is anyone is close by.


----------



## YSA107

Yes your wheels look like 240 QS wheels mate. I think if you are looking to change them and put them up for sale, they fetch good money being genuine wheels.

Car looks good


----------



## sam1176uk

Thanks, don't think i'll be changing them as they are in great condition and i like the style of them


----------



## PapaTT

Hi Steve,

Finally after six months V6 ownership I've finally got round to posting on the forum.
Please could you add my TT to your V6 listing.
PapaTT - 53 V6 DSG coupe, Papaya Orange, black leather.

Cheers
Glen


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Glen and Stuart, i have added both of you to the fron list so the non V6ers among us can drool over the assortment of Vee runners.
Steve


----------



## christopherr

New owner of a mauritius blue 2004 3.2 DSG coupé with full black leather interior here


----------



## V6RUL

christopherr said:


> New owner of a mauritius blue 2004 3.2 DSG coupé with full black leather interior here


Welcome..and wheres the pics..
Ive added ya to the front list..
Steve


----------



## christopherr

V6RUL said:


> Welcome..and wheres the pics..


Once the wheels are done and it's been cleaned I'll be sure to get some up


----------



## V6RUL

christopherr said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome..and wheres the pics..
> 
> 
> 
> Once the wheels are done and it's been cleaned I'll be sure to get some up
Click to expand...

Good man.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I have added a few more info links to the front page from recent contributors.
If you feel as though you have some DIY and photo skills you can be inagurated into the "how to" hall of fame if your planning on doing some DIY.
Steve


----------



## triplefan

Steve

Not a "how to" but these might be useful.

Vagcat for Ekta parts list, registration to forum required http://www.vagcat.com

Or Partsbase http://www.partsbase.org/audi/audi-tt-t ... t-eu-2004/

Audi workshop manuals http://workshop-manuals.com/audi/


----------



## zamo74

Morning all

Just thought I would introduce myself and drop a line to say i'm in the north Swindon area, - if you see me around feel free to flash light or even stop for a chat.

below is are two pictures of my pride and joy - hope you like

Regards

Ian.


----------



## V6RUL

zamo74 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just thought I would introduce myself and drop a line to say i'm in the north Swindon area, - if you see me around feel free to flash light or even stop for a chat.
> 
> below is are two pictures of my pride and joy - hope you like
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ian.


Looking good Ian,
Glacier blue is one of my favourite colours.
To add you to the front list..what year and are your seats aniseed yellow..
Steve


----------



## zamo74

V6RUL said:


> Looking good Ian,
> Glacier blue is one of my favourite colours.
> To add you to the front list..what year and are your seats aniseed yellow..
> Steve


Hi Steve

The year is 54 and you are correct aniseed yellow seats


----------



## V6RUL

zamo74 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Ian,
> Glacier blue is one of my favourite colours.
> To add you to the front list..what year and are your seats aniseed yellow..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve
> 
> The year is 54 and you are correct aniseed yellow seats
Click to expand...

Same year as mine but your paint is a lot lot better.
Added ya to the list.
Steve


----------



## AJSmall31

Hi All

I'm just looking at a coupe that is for sale at the moment. Is an 04 which currently has the Reg WF04 HHD but previously was Registered as K77 RTH and C14 YTD.

It has a TTOC sticker on the back and I was just wondering if anyone has any history on the car. The last owner only had it for a few months so I am probably looking for owners before that.

Any information is gratefully received.

Best regards

Andy


----------



## V6RUL

AJSmall31 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm just looking at a coupe that is for sale at the moment. Is an 04 which currently has the Reg WF04 HHD but previously was Registered as K77 RTH and C14 YTD.
> 
> It has a TTOC sticker on the back and I was just wondering if anyone has any history on the car. The last owner only had it for a few months so I am probably looking for owners before that.
> 
> Any information is gratefully received.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Andy


Hi, you could look through this thread to see if you can see it, but it will take a while.
The index at the front may help narrow down possibles using colour and or DSG
Maybe ask TTOC if they can help as the Username would help search for historical posts


----------



## Sline Red

Well we have bought another one!

2004 DSG, White, yes genuine White Roadster with Red leather, completely standard, needs a little TLC, should finish it off this weekend and take some pics .


----------



## V6RUL

Sline Red said:


> Well we have bought another one!
> 
> 2004 DSG, White, yes genuine White Roadster with Red leather, completely standard, needs a little TLC, should finish it off this weekend and take some pics .


 8) 
Steve


----------



## Tomm

Had my V6 a few months now.

Can anyone confirm, will my 225 Blueflame fit on my V6?


----------



## V6RUL

Tomm said:


> Had my V6 a few months now.
> 
> Can anyone confirm, will my 225 Blueflame fit on my V6?


It won't but a fabricator maybe able to cobble something up.
Steve


----------



## A8VCG

Tomm said:


> Had my V6 a few months now.
> 
> Can anyone confirm, will my 225 Blueflame fit on my V6?


I have a Blueflame "Y" shaped system which will be available soon mate.

Also, I seem to recall the QS system being the same as the V6 yet TTSPORT666 had the 225 system on his QS so difficult to say.

The V6 and QS have the rear mounted battery so a lower floor pan.


----------



## spaceplace

Never planned to keep the v6 long or mod it but seems I am so might as well add me to the list, 2004 silver v6 dsg, black leather, 25mm lowered, 19" x5 rims, revo induction kit, custom 3" cat back, remap and soon a hpa haldex controller


----------



## kingjon79

Fantastic looking V6, sits on those wheels with a real purpose


----------



## ejp

Been looking for a mint v6 manual or dsg for a few weeks now, owned a 225 coupe a few years ago. With the Dsg is it a case of if or when?


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> Never planned to keep the v6 long or mod it but seems I am so might as well add me to the list, 2004 silver v6 dsg, black leather, 25mm lowered, 19" x5 rims, revo induction kit, custom 3" cat back, remap and soon a hpa haldex controller


As said, very nice stance.
Added to the list bud.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

ejp said:


> Been looking for a mint v6 manual or dsg for a few weeks now, owned a 225 coupe a few years ago. With the Dsg is it a case of if or when?


Life is a gamble, maybe a well cared for example is a good bet.
Steve


----------



## Leigh-tt

Hi All,

After owning a 225 coupe back in 2008 I will be looking to purchase a 3.2 coupe DSG in the new year!

Is there anything that all of you V6 owners would advise to look out for? I shall be purely using the vehicle at weekend as I commute on the train so I imagine it shall only cover 5k miles per annum!

Ideally I will be looking to buy from another TTOC member as I did previously as I know there are some money pits out there !

Thanks guys , I shall await your replies,

Leigh


----------



## Tomm

V6RUL said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my V6 a few months now.
> 
> Can anyone confirm, will my 225 Blueflame fit on my V6?
> 
> 
> 
> It won't but a fabricator maybe able to cobble something up.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Just my luck that's what I do for a living then!

Is the main issue with the battery being in the boot?


----------



## Tomm

ejp said:


> Been looking for a mint v6 manual or dsg for a few weeks now, owned a 225 coupe a few years ago. With the Dsg is it a case of if or when?


I bought one that had gone and been repaired, no guarantee it won't happen again but It reassured me enough to buy it.


----------



## V6RUL

Tomm said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my V6 a few months now.
> 
> Can anyone confirm, will my 225 Blueflame fit on my V6?
> 
> 
> 
> It won't but a fabricator maybe able to cobble something up.
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just my luck that's what I do for a living then!
> 
> Is the main issue with the battery being in the boot?
Click to expand...

Yeah and im not sure if there is a difference in pipework size..
Steve


----------



## Tomm

I will have to have a good look and a poke then and see what is what. I naturally assumed (wrongly) that it would be a straight swap. I know for sure when I bought it the guy said the blueflame Ylink is interchangeable, musn't be.


----------



## spaceplace

the blue flame y exhaust might fit, probably more chance of it fitting on a v6 than a standard 225 exhaust


----------



## V6RUL

Can anybody supply OEM part numbers for the V6 ie
oil incl engine, DSG & Haldex
engine coolant
Brake fluid
filters incl engine, DSG and Pollen
spark plugs
coil pack part number

Once the list is completed you will be recognised in despatches.
Steve


----------



## triplefan

Steve

From the Vagcat link I posted, can't find engine oil or coolant

Engine oil
Engine oil filter 071115562
DSG oil G0100 (1 litre)
DSG filter 02E305051B
Haldex oil G052175A1
Haldex filter 02D525558A
Engine coolant
Brake fluid B000700A3
Pollen filter 1J0819644A
Spark plugs 101905606A
Coil pack 022905100H up to 8N 4 026 000, 022905100L for 8N 4 026 001--8N 4 050 000


----------



## V6RUL

triplefan said:


> Steve
> 
> From the Vagcat link I posted, can't find engine oil or coolant
> 
> Engine oil
> Engine oil filter 071115562
> DSG oil G0100 (1 litre)
> DSG filter 02E305051B
> Haldex oil G052175A1
> Haldex filter 02D525558A
> Engine coolant
> Brake fluid B000700A3
> Pollen filter 1J0819644A
> Spark plugs 101905606A
> Coil pack 022905100H up to 8N 4 026 000, 022905100L for 8N 4 026 001--8N 4 050 000


Cheers bud, I will collate the info and put it on the front page.
Steve


----------



## MichaelAC

Hi all,

Just so everyone is aware, it's V day at Goodwood on November 2nd. see this thread in 'Events', it'd be great to see a few V6 TTs there:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=786729&p=4984617#p4984617


----------



## V6RUL

V6 Service Pack added to the front page courtesy of triplefan..ta
Steve


----------



## christopherr

Figured it was time to put a photo up or two, took her out for a slightly spirited run this afternoon on some of my favourite roads in North Wales (no photos on these as didn't want to stop!) and then a couple of the smaller ones...


----------



## V6RUL

Nice..
I had to go shopping.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Wow that countryside looks beautiful - to live amongst that would be my idea of heaven (+ an integrale & a stratos to thrash the nuts off exploring it without going on the tarmac).

I live in the Cotswolds but it's c**p in comparison to that.

Whereabouts were you?


----------



## christopherr

Those were taken along this little stretch. Under an hour from home and I can be on some very nice roads  Good for the other hobbies like the mountain bike/motorbike as well.


----------



## sweeney23

this service kit you made up is a waste tbh , unless you got like a group buy deal or forum discount with prices as part numbers mean nothing with out prices in my opinion


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Dear Sweeney

there's a search engine thingy called 'Google' - I've found that if you type the part numbers into it & click 'return' it comes up with lots of nice people selling the aforesaid parts with their prices.


----------



## V6RUL

sweeney23 said:


> this service kit you made up is a waste tbh , unless you got like a group buy deal or forum discount with prices as part numbers mean nothing with out prices in my opinion


The service pack list is so you get the right parts for your car first time...and not meant as anything to do with a group buy.
Steve


----------



## CamV6

Folks if anyone has the original em brake discs left after an upgrade and want to move them on, and they are in decent or nearly new condition can you please let me know as after almost 10 years faithful service out of my original discs they finally need changing


----------



## V6RUL

Sorry bud, moved mine on a few years ago.
V6 discs are scarce in nearly new condition.
There is a group but discount I believe and can be found on the group buy section.
Steve


----------



## Veneeringman

£165 per disc from TPS and they are handed.


----------



## spaceplace

I need to do mine really, their not too bad yet but soon. You can get decent ebc ones from eBay for 300 with mintex pads (not the best pads),also drilled/grooved if you want. Or for 250 you can get mtec front and rear discs with pads, are the group buy ones the proper ones? Alloy bells etc


----------



## triplefan

spaceplace said:


> are the group buy ones the proper ones? Alloy bells etc


Yep, OE semi floating etc.


----------



## RobLE

Apparently mine (discs and pads) are 70% worn so will need changing fairly soon...£515 fitted from Audi? May be the way I go as its easier - heck of a bill but as the discs have lasted 63,000 miles (so far) I can't see me needing another set ever, at least...

:-|


----------



## spaceplace

I fancy some drilled/grooved ones all round, just for looks. £515 is alot but not too bad, I'll probably end up going for the mtec discs with mintex pads for around £250, obviously not as good but at half the price they are good enough


----------



## V6RUL

spaceplace said:


> I fancy some drilled/grooved ones all round, just for looks. £515 is alot but not too bad, I'll probably end up going for the mtec discs with mintex pads for around £250, obviously not as good but at half the price they are good enough


I just hope the stopping distance isn't twice as far for twice as cheap.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## spaceplace

I don't think it will make much difference tbh


----------



## MichaelAC

It'd be even cheaper if you drilled some holes in your existing discs


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

With holes it'll make it the same weight as a 1.8 :lol:


----------



## spaceplace

Haha


----------



## V6RUL

The forum "group buy" post for discs and pads has been added to page 1.
Steve


----------



## RobLE

spaceplace said:


> I fancy some drilled/grooved ones all round, just for looks. £515 is alot but not too bad, I'll probably end up going for the mtec discs with mintex pads for around £250, obviously not as good but at half the price they are good enough


That's £515 fitted though, which I'm guessing the Mtec ones aren't at £250?


----------



## hey3688

RobLE said:


> spaceplace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fancy some drilled/grooved ones all round, just for looks. £515 is alot but not too bad, I'll probably end up going for the mtec discs with mintex pads for around £250, obviously not as good but at half the price they are good enough
> 
> 
> 
> That's £515 fitted though, which I'm guessing the Mtec ones aren't at £250?
Click to expand...

Is the £515 for front and rear disks and pads fitted


----------



## spaceplace

Na the mtec are £250 front/rear discs/pads, I'll fit them myself


----------



## Marco34

Just a bit info from some experience I've had with my car lately. I lowered my car about 4 years ago on Eibach springs. It dropped ok and for £180 it was a quick fix. Prior to a long road trip in the car I had it checked out by Shak at Lowendes St Garage and he said two rear springs have broken  . Whilst on the hunt for two new rears I PM'd Steve to see if he new where I could get some. He offered me some coilies to try. I had driven Steve's car on them some years ago. It seemed firm for me but he had upgraded bushes. I'm running OEM bushes.

I got them fitted and the ride height/camber setup. From the get go the car felt better. The roads are bad in Scotland and have just done a drive in North Wales and can safely say they have transformed the car. The ride is better than OEM, it's better over small bumps but much firmer on the bends. Being much lighter too than the standard setup the car turns it sharper. It's more the car it should have been from Audi. I also have adjustable rear suspension arms set at -1.5 which in turn I find much better than -2 to 2.5. The backend is part of the car again.

I should have taken Steve's advice from the start and had coilies fitted. Thanks again Steve for the coilies, they've got better and better the more I drive. The springs were bouncy by comparison, the shocks were far too soft.

Cheers.
Marco


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> Just a bit info from some experience I've had with my car lately. I lowered my car about 4 years ago on Eibach springs. It dropped ok and for £180 it was a quick fix. Prior to a long road trip in the car I had it checked out by Shak at Lowendes St Garage and he said two rear springs have broken  . Whilst on the hunt for two new rears I PM'd Steve to see if he new where I could get some. He offered me some coilies to try. I had driven Steve's car on them some years ago. It seemed firm for me but he had upgraded bushes. I'm running OEM bushes.
> 
> I got them fitted and the ride height/camber setup. From the get go the car felt better. The roads are bad in Scotland and have just done a drive in North Wales and can safely say they have transformed the car. The ride is better than OEM, it's better over small bumps but much firmer on the bends. Being much lighter too than the standard setup the car turns it sharper. It's more the car it should have been from Audi. I also have adjustable rear suspension arms set at -1.5 which in turn I find much better than -2 to 2.5. The backend is part of the car again.
> 
> I should have taken Steve's advice from the start and had coilies fitted. Thanks again Steve for the coilies, they've got better and better the more I drive. The springs were bouncy by comparison, the shocks were far too soft.
> 
> Cheers.
> Marco


No worries bud, glad i could help out.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

****** added to the V6 running list, now im back from offshore and onto a decent PC that works.
Steve


----------



## dextter

Marco34 said:


> Just a bit info from some experience I've had with my car lately. I lowered my car about 4 years ago on Eibach springs. It dropped ok and for £180 it was a quick fix. Prior to a long road trip in the car I had it checked out by Shak at Lowendes St Garage and he said two rear springs have broken  . Whilst on the hunt for two new rears I PM'd Steve to see if he new where I could get some. He offered me some coilies to try. I had driven Steve's car on them some years ago. It seemed firm for me but he had upgraded bushes. I'm running OEM bushes.
> 
> I got them fitted and the ride height/camber setup. From the get go the car felt better. The roads are bad in Scotland and have just done a drive in North Wales and can safely say they have transformed the car. The ride is better than OEM, it's better over small bumps but much firmer on the bends. Being much lighter too than the standard setup the car turns it sharper. It's more the car it should have been from Audi. I also have adjustable rear suspension arms set at -1.5 which in turn I find much better than -2 to 2.5. The backend is part of the car again.
> 
> I should have taken Steve's advice from the start and had coilies fitted. Thanks again Steve for the coilies, they've got better and better the more I drive. The springs were bouncy by comparison, the shocks were far too soft.
> 
> Cheers.
> Marco


Good info Marco, and thanks 8)

What make are the coilovers mate ? I ask as I`m also on Eibachs as well, and thinking of making some changes to mine next year......


----------



## triplefan

Marco34 said:


> He offered me some coilies to try.


Care to share what make and model?


----------



## V6RUL

My coilies were from Awesome GTI and they fitted them too for a small fee on top..
http://www.awesomegti.com/car/audi/tt8n ... -kit-71278
Steve


----------



## triplefan

Cheer Steve, and how do the variant 3's compare to the old set-up?


----------



## V6RUL

triplefan said:


> Cheer Steve, and how do the variant 3's compare to the old set-up?


KW V3s are fully adjustable and if I knew then what I know now, I would have got KW3s a few years ago.
Eibach Pro S are ideal if your running OEM bushes but I'm running Polybush allround.
Steve


----------



## coolie

V6RUL said:


> ****** added to the V6 running list, now im back from offshore and onto a decent PC that works.
> Steve


Ta - thought i'd add a pic to update on progress 8) Few more bits to do yet (wheel refurb is the most important job tbh)!


----------



## V6RUL

****** said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****** added to the V6 running list, now im back from offshore and onto a decent PC that works.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Ta - thought i'd add a pic to update on progress 8) Few more bits to do yet (wheel refurb is the most important job tbh)!
Click to expand...

Looks nice and my favorite OEM wheel.
Clear corners on the front indicators would lift the look also, if your that way minded.
Steve


----------



## CaptRon

View attachment Kw Comparaison.pdf


triplefan said:


> Cheer Steve, and how do the variant 3's compare to the old set-up?


Hi Andy,
How do you like the FSD... are they as comfortable as Koni claims? I was considering them years ago before I've installed my coilovers and always been wondering how they were.
It seems you want to change your set up. I have HPA made by Kw for comfort they're suppose be some of the most comfortable. But I can't compare with the Eibach Pro Street.
I have found this KW Comparaison Chart a few years ago (attached) and it shows how the Variant 3 could be set up to be quite comfortable. The KW Street Comfort is not available for the TT quattro.


----------



## triplefan

Hey Ron, thanks for that, I'll have a look. Not fitted the FSDs yet but i have heard/read very positive reviews. It's very difficult choosing a new set-up as not many people have installed more than 1 option, and those that have changed may not have the same expectations from their suspension as someone else...


----------



## CaptRon

So true.

Plus different tires, arb, buches &#8230;


----------



## Marco34

triplefan said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He offered me some coilies to try.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to share what make and model?
Click to expand...

Sorry only just seen this. I see Steve has answered. I got them second hand from Steve so I realise they are dear but if I knew what I know now I would get them. The weight of the old struts is amazing.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## V6RUL

Any new guys want to add to the list or contribute and say hello and show us your mota....

Was father Chrismas kind to your TT?
Steve


----------



## coolie

****** said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****** added to the V6 running list, now im back from offshore and onto a decent PC that works.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Ta - thought i'd add a pic to update on progress 8) Few more bits to do yet (wheel refurb is the most important job tbh)!
Click to expand...

Hi Steve - thanks for bring the V6ers up the posting pile 

Car hasnt seen too much action of late, just been working none stop before, over and after the dreaded xmas. now the ice has receeded - it'll be a wash polish and interior detail tomorrow for a starters.

I had new brakes all round and fluid change a few months back, but the pedal has gone soft, so i need the brakes re-bleeding, and i really must get round to sorting the fuel gauage situation out. thats about it from me.

i'm headed for scotland with it the week after next. so looking forward to putting a few miles under her belt at these much reduced petrol prices :lol: When i get back, and into Feb - wheel re-furb is a priority job (any recommends - i'm looking for silver, supper sparkly, but OE looking), and then i might think about suspension - it does bounce about a bit (i guess the standard setup wasnt brilliant) - not looking for ride height lowering, so maybe just some upgrade shockers from Koni?

thats all - i'll post again once she's clean


----------



## D19 ASW

Newbie V6'er


----------



## V6RUL

****** said:


> ****** said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****** added to the V6 running list, now im back from offshore and onto a decent PC that works.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Ta - thought i'd add a pic to update on progress 8) Few more bits to do yet (wheel refurb is the most important job tbh)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Steve - thanks for bring the V6ers up the posting pile
> 
> Car hasnt seen too much action of late, just been working none stop before, over and after the dreaded xmas. now the ice has receeded - it'll be a wash polish and interior detail tomorrow for a starters.
> 
> I had new brakes all round and fluid change a few months back, but the pedal has gone soft, so i need the brakes re-bleeding, and i really must get round to sorting the fuel gauage situation out. thats about it from me.
> 
> i'm headed for scotland with it the week after next. so looking forward to putting a few miles under her belt at these much reduced petrol prices :lol: When i get back, and into Feb - wheel re-furb is a priority job (any recommends - i'm looking for silver, supper sparkly, but OE looking), and then i might think about suspension - it does bounce about a bit (i guess the standard setup wasnt brilliant) - not looking for ride height lowering, so maybe just some upgrade shockers from Koni?
> 
> thats all - i'll post again once she's clean
Click to expand...

I'm no good on paint as I leave most of mine on the kerbs..
Maybe OEM shocks as they will be matched to your springs already..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

D19 ASW said:


> Newbie V6'er


Nice.
Your brave for having the roof down..
If you tell your spec, I will add you to the front list bud.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

My TT is off the road for winter for full fluid change and a few bits and bobs.
Steve


----------



## D19 ASW

Steve

It's a pretty Standard V6

DSG, 2004 in Brilliant Red

QS wheels running 235 40 18's on the back and 225 40 18's on the front with 15mm hubcentric spacers all round

I've swapped the ivory interior for red, I have fitted lowering springs today.

Next up is a stainless exhaust, if I can find one at a reasonable price 










That's it for now, it's a weekend car and I've had it since May


----------



## coolie

****** said:


> ****** said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ****** added to the V6 running list, now im back from offshore and onto a decent PC that works.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Ta - thought i'd add a pic to update on progress 8) Few more bits to do yet (wheel refurb is the most important job tbh)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Steve - thanks for bring the V6ers up the posting pile
> 
> Car hasnt seen too much action of late, just been working none stop before, over and after the dreaded xmas. now the ice has receeded - it'll be a wash polish and interior detail tomorrow for a starters.
> 
> I had new brakes all round and fluid change a few months back, but the pedal has gone soft, so i need the brakes re-bleeding, and i really must get round to sorting the fuel gauage situation out. thats about it from me.
> 
> i'm headed for scotland with it the week after next. so looking forward to putting a few miles under her belt at these much reduced petrol prices :lol: When i get back, and into Feb - wheel re-furb is a priority job (any recommends - i'm looking for silver, supper sparkly, but OE looking), and then i might think about suspension - it does bounce about a bit (i guess the standard setup wasnt brilliant) - not looking for ride height lowering, so maybe just some upgrade shockers from Koni?
> 
> thats all - i'll post again once she's clean
Click to expand...

All ready for a road trip to Scotland next week - a good detail clean and burn up the road makes it all worth it!  (the guy in the Mustang got blown on the A5 too) :lol:


----------



## Tomm

I have a V6 related question and rather than start a new thread I thought I would put it in here.

Decats, do people fit these to the V6 and if not why?

I see it is a very comon thing to do on the 225, but haven't really seen it on the V6, I know Steve has a decat but his is forced induction as well.

Does a decat on a V6 actuall reduce power output? I realise that back pressure in an exhaust system on a N/A is fairly vital, does a decat cause more problems than soloutions?


----------



## V6RUL

The exhaust is not the restrictive area on the V6..it's the intake plenum.
Decatting a Vee gives you more noise and a problem trying to get an MOT.
Also, the more you get rid of on the exhaust the more low down torque you loose but may gain the possibility of increasing BHP, but the more BHP you go for the more air you need..but the inlet plenum is the bottleneck.

On a 1.8 the exhaust is restrictive, that's why peeps go for different exhaust manifolds and 3" DP.
Steve


----------



## Drennan

Any where for these decat pipes in scotland? I understand what your saying v6RUL but im a sucker for the noise


----------



## Tomm

Thanks for that Steve, I love asking these kinds of things and getting an informative response.

Now I guess I will go off to investigate further about the restrictions in the intake plenum. There has to be some wiz out there who has thought up a soloution to this problem and I will be very intersted to read it.

Seriously tempted to try a back to back power run and compare.


----------



## V6RUL

Drennan said:


> Any where for these decat pipes in scotland? I understand what your saying v6RUL but im a sucker for the noise


Depending on the model of car you have there may be options out there already..
If you have a local exhaust company you trust they can put a custom through pipe in place and get it on V band for a quick changeover come MOT time.
Milltek used to offer an off the shelf decat for approx £150.

You will need to keep your lambdas in place as post cat lambdas with throw a code if you leave them disconnected and if kept with throw a code ( no affect on performance though ).

You could find a spare cat section and gut the cats and install for a through system but it will throw a code for post cat lambdas.

I have my post cat lambdas deleted from the ECU as they, are not required on my setup.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Tomm said:


> Thanks for that Steve, I love asking these kinds of things and getting an informative response.
> 
> Now I guess I will go off to investigate further about the restrictions in the intake plenum. There has to be some wiz out there who has thought up a soloution to this problem and I will be very intersted to read it.
> 
> Seriously tempted to try a back to back power run and compare.


HPA offer a solution but you need to read up on this first as there have been some issues..
The R36 runs a larger inlet plenum but connections to the engine are a different shape.
I run a SRI ( short runner intake ) which will work on a normally aspirated 3.2 but it won't benefit from the toque changeover valve and your car will run slower low down but may gain good BHP..not good for the street.

Obv solutions are to run exotic fuel, supercharge or turbo
Steve


----------



## Drennan

V6RUL said:


> Drennan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any where for these decat pipes in scotland? I understand what your saying v6RUL but im a sucker for the noise
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on the model of car you have there may be options out there already..
> If you have a local exhaust company you trust they can put a custom through pipe in place and get it on V band for a quick changeover come MOT time.
> Milltek used to offer an off the shelf decat for approx £150.
> 
> You will need to keep your lambdas in place as post cat lambdas with throw a code if you leave them disconnected and if kept with throw a code ( no affect on performance though ).
> 
> You could find a spare cat section and gut the cats and install for a through system but it will throw a code for post cat lambdas.
> 
> I have my post cat lambdas deleted from the ECU as they, are not required on my setup.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Cheers steve i seem to see alot about lucifers decat pipe its a 2003 v6 coupe so it would be a decat to bolt on to the standard downpipe flange is there any contact for him on this forum or is it over on the golf forum?


----------



## V6RUL

Lucifer is just on R32OC
Check with him if Lambdas are affected..
Steve


----------



## Tomm

V6RUL said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obv solutions are to run exotic fuel, supercharge or turbo
> Steve
Click to expand...

How I would love to, but finances say a big no. Think I would have to have a good look around one and sit in the pasanger seat before that kind of plunge.

I cant help but think a V6 decat would be a bad idea, I see a lot of R32 owners doing it along with people converting R32 engines into other golfs. I think i need to do a good bit of reserch on decats and inlets.

Thanks for sharing some Knowledge there Steve.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Not sure if it's of help but these are my experiences of freeing up the exhaust & the air filter side.

OEM V6 Manual car - had it tested on a RR & the readings were as expected (i.e. approx 250 bhp etc etc).

I then got the garage, on the same day, to fit a Pipercross panel filter + a Milltek resonated cat back exhaust - they re-tested it on the RR & there was no difference that they could see on the readings. On the road it sounded nicer / throatier + possibly slightly better pick up when putting your foot down on the accelerator (but that could easily have just been in my head).

I then got a REVO remap from APS & the RR confirmed it had a little more BHP (approx 10bhp from memory) + there was a little bit more torque. You could feel it when driving but it was quite marginal i.e. not amazing.

I have since had it turbo'd which has added approx 200 bhp + similar amounts of torque & that REALLY does feel different, but it has cost quite a lot - there's a build thread if you have a search.

If I was re-doing things I think I'd either stick with OEM + the flapper mod, or go for the DTM HPA kit (approx 350bhp) or go for my present set-up. I don't think there's much point (in my opinion) doing anything else.

Good luck.


----------



## D19 ASW

Quick question, are the adjuastable rear tie bars that are for sale on the bay, the same for the 3.2 and 1.8t Quattro?

Thanks


----------



## V6RUL

D19 ASW said:


> Quick question, are the adjuastable rear tie bars that are for sale on the bay, the same for the 3.2 and 1.8t Quattro?
> 
> Thanks


V6 usually have the adjustable tie-bars fitted to the upper position and the 1.8 fitted to the lower, so do your homework bud.
Steve


----------



## D19 ASW

Cheers Steve

I'll keep looking and reading


----------



## V6RUL

D19 ASW said:


> Cheers Steve
> 
> I'll keep looking and reading


I got mine from Awesome GTi and they fitted them whilst I waited.
Steve


----------



## D19 ASW

I was just on the AwesomeGti site, they have quite a choice. 

Also having a look I can see that fitting to the top avoids messing with the headlight levelling mech

I couldn't find anything specific on the V6 fitting on the top though? have you seen anything different?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## V6RUL

D19 ASW said:


> I was just on the AwesomeGti site, they have quite a choice.
> 
> Also having a look I can see that fitting to the top avoids messing with the headlight levelling mech
> 
> I couldn't find anything specific on the V6 fitting on the top though? have you seen anything different?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


I asked them to supply and fit Awesome rose joint adjustable control arms and they fitted them to the top all in for approx £275
Alignment included.
Steve


----------



## D19 ASW

That's a great price including alignment and fitting


----------



## V6RUL

D19 ASW said:


> That's a great price including alignment and fitting


I think I may have bundled the purchase in with some other stuff too.
Steve


----------



## Drennan

V6RUL said:


> Lucifer is just on R32OC
> Check with him if Lambdas are affected..
> Steve


Cheers man ordered last nyt will be on by the weekend hopefully [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] then if need be il revo it to get rid of the lambda lights.video soon!


----------



## V6RUL

Nice one..did you pick up a non res centre section too ?
Steve


----------



## chopper075

Just bought my first TT. 3.2 V6 Quattro Manual in Mauritus blue.


----------



## V6RUL

chopper075 said:


> Just bought my first TT. 3.2 V6 Quattro Manual in Mauritus blue.
> 
> View attachment 1


Welcome, ive added you to the front list but you forgot to post up the year of make..
Steve


----------



## Veneeringman

Very nice. Welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chopper075

V6RUL said:


> chopper075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought my first TT. 3.2 V6 Quattro Manual in Mauritus blue.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, ive added you to the front list but you forgot to post up the year of make..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve,

Thanks for adding me. My car is a 05 plate.

Glenn


----------



## Tomm

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Not sure if it's of help but these are my experiences of freeing up the exhaust & the air filter side.
> 
> OEM V6 Manual car - had it tested on a RR & the readings were as expected (i.e. approx 250 bhp etc etc).
> 
> I then got the garage, on the same day, to fit a Pipercross panel filter + a Milltek resonated cat back exhaust - they re-tested it on the RR & there was no difference that they could see on the readings. On the road it sounded nicer / throatier + possibly slightly better pick up when putting your foot down on the accelerator (but that could easily have just been in my head).
> 
> I then got a REVO remap from APS & the RR confirmed it had a little more BHP (approx 10bhp from memory) + there was a little bit more torque. You could feel it when driving but it was quite marginal i.e. not amazing.
> 
> I have since had it turbo'd which has added approx 200 bhp + similar amounts of torque & that REALLY does feel different, but it has cost quite a lot - there's a build thread if you have a search.
> 
> If I was re-doing things I think I'd either stick with OEM + the flapper mod, or go for the DTM HPA kit (approx 350bhp) or go for my present set-up. I don't think there's much point (in my opinion) doing anything else.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for taking the time to write that out for us. I have read through your build thread and it proved interesting. You say an additional 200bhp, is that on standard internals?

After reading this something became hugley apparent to me. I am very happy with the power of my V6. I dont know if it is the way the power is delivered or what but I am happy with the power of the car, especially when I weigh up the costs of a turbo or charger.

I think that with a decat I wouldn't be looking for a huge power gain, more the satisfying sound (Steves sounds lovely). I think what I was trying to discover was if I would actually be loosing power by taking the cat out. I would hate to lose power over sound.

Maybe I will weld up a Decat pipe at work and see what happens.


----------



## V6RUL

I would keep the cat and remove the back box for straight through.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Tomm

my V6 only had the main bearing shells uprated, all the rest is OEM - however, not strictly an upgrade / uprating, there is a spacer plate between the block & head (approx 6mm from memory) to reduce the compression which necessitates a new / longer chain.
The engine is inherently very strong / unstressed.

I think I'd go with Steve's suggestion - life's a lot easier (MOT's / pulled over by the police etc) if you've still got the Cat. Maybe give it a try?

Have fun playing


----------



## Tomm

Ah right so you're running a decomp plate in there?

I have a fair bit of experience with forced inculcation on other cars but still have a lot to learn. I have built a few honda turbos along with my classic mini which we converted a few years ago. I did some reading yesterday and I found it strange that there were no "home built" turbos.

That's a fairly impressive power output for standard internals.

I may have a go, we will see what happens.


----------



## Gr4y

Picked up my mK2 V6 this morning, I haven't stopped smiling since!  absolutely love it!


----------



## V6RUL

Gr4y said:


> Picked up my mK2 V6 this morning, I haven't stopped smiling since!  absolutely love it!


Pics and spec bud..
Steve


----------



## chopper075

Anyone on here had there V6 remapped? Is it worth doing?


----------



## V6RUL

chopper075 said:


> Anyone on here had there V6 remapped? Is it worth doing?


A few have had stage 1 maps which gives about 10bhp and 20lb/ft but it's midrange where the improvement is best.
If you want more powa than a Stage 1, you should consider exchanging your car for something faster or fitting a forced induction kit.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Hi Chopper

might be worth reading my build thread as I did the remap then the forced induction - should give you an idea on costs etc as well.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=767993&p=4875225#p4875225


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

Well I'm officially a member now, having purchased a V6 off of this forum today!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Congratulations & welcome! Good move......


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Congratulations & welcome! Good move......


Thanks! I've got a 6 hour drive with it to get home tomorrow!


----------



## V6RUL

HeroicBroccoli said:


> Well I'm officially a member now, having purchased a V6 off of this forum today!


Well done.
Pics and spec..
Steve


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

V6RUL said:


> HeroicBroccoli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm officially a member now, having purchased a V6 off of this forum today!
> 
> 
> 
> Well done.
> Pics and spec..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Here you go!



2004, DSG, New Alloys and tyres, LEDs over the license plate, I'm very happy with it, just drove six hours home with it and no problems.


----------



## V6RUL

Nice and de-spoilered for free.
Steve


----------



## MichaelAC

chopper075 said:


> Anyone on here had there V6 remapped? Is it worth doing?


Hi, there's a lot of negativity on here regarding a V6 remap but I'm not sure why and not certain that the negative comments come from people that have had it done. I had the 225 and had it remapped by Wak and it was totally transformed. Remapping the V6 is different, you won't get as much power but you still notice a big difference. I changed to a Pipex panel filter and had Wak remap it. The difference with the V6 is that a lot of the difference you get is actually a sharper throttle response. That alone transforms the car from a slightly lazy feeling car to one that feels like it's an excited puppy pulling at the lead.

The power gain that I achieved measured on a warm day was from 246 BHP on run before and 265 after the remap, so 19 BHP and a similar torque increase measured from the maf. Along with the very sharp throttle response I can tell you that this does transform the car and this was important to me because I was coming from a remapped 225 which was quicker.

I can only tell you how a V6 with a custom remap by Wak performs but if you get that one then it's well worth it. The rest I haven't experienced and I won't comment on something I have no experience of.


----------



## chopper075

MichaelAC said:


> chopper075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on here had there V6 remapped? Is it worth doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, there's a lot of negativity on here regarding a V6 remap but I'm not sure why and not certain that the negative comments come from people that have had it done. I had the 225 and had it remapped by Wak and it was totally transformed. Remapping the V6 is different, you won't get as much power but you still notice a big difference. I changed to a Pipex panel filter and had Wak remap it. The difference with the V6 is that a lot of the difference you get is actually a sharper throttle response. That alone transforms the car from a slightly lazy feeling car to one that feels like it's an excited puppy pulling at the lead.
> 
> The power gain that I achieved measured on a warm day was from 246 BHP on run before and 265 after the remap, so 19 BHP and a similar torque increase measured from the maf. Along with the very sharp throttle response I can tell you that this does transform the car and this was important to me because I was coming from a remapped 225 which was quicker.
> 
> I can only tell you how a V6 with a custom remap by Wak performs but if you get that one then it's well worth it. The rest I haven't experienced and I won't comment on something I have no experience of.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your comments. Really appreciated.


----------



## -TheSilverLining-

Introducing myself!

Hello fellow V6 drivers, I have recently thrown myself into the world of petrol motoring from the sea of MPG from that my previous car, a Special Edition Skoda Fabia vRS TDi swam in!

Needless to say I threw myself straight into the deep end accompanied by a lead weight when I invested in the thirsty 3.2 V6 model!

I live in the East midlands area so anyone who is nearby who may like to arrange to meet up then I'd be interested in doing so, lots to learn!

I class myself as a petrol head! I love to keep my cars immaculate and also to improve them throughout my ownership. I hope I enjoy my new Audi as much as I did on my test drive, whilst the beast is a thirsty one, I hope it doesn't prove too much to cope with. Also I hope to meet some folks from here, after all, what is a sports car without enthusiasts who take pride in their car!

Cheers, Cameron

Hear she is, in Avus Silver


----------



## hey3688

I see its been lowered,got an aftermarket exhaust and different alloys,are there any other mods


----------



## Flannigan

Very nice mate....I've got hold some bentley rims and a coilover kit ..induction kit ..,just order adaptors for the wheels and it's booked in for a front end respray in a few weeks ..hope to have it all done by March ..then I'll post a pic.


----------



## -TheSilverLining-

hey3688 said:


> I see its been lowered,got an aftermarket exhaust and different alloys,are there any other mods


Hi mate, thanks for the interest!

The exhaust is actually standard just has some really good tips fitted which look the part!

Gloss black front grill and spoiler tip, completely de-badged rear and I believe that's all my friend


----------



## CaptRon

Welcome to the V6 Community Cameron. Your car looks good mate!


----------



## jamiemcc

Looking tidy indeed Cameron, liking the tips on the exhaust did they just pop on over the originals or cut and welded on??


----------



## -TheSilverLining-

jamiemcc said:


> Looking tidy indeed Cameron, liking the tips on the exhaust did they just pop on over the originals or cut and welded on??


Thanks buddy, I'm getting a lot of interest already regarding the exhaust tips, once I have picked her up next week I will be sure to let you know the make of them and price etc also how they are fitted! If anyone would like to swap a miltek system for the miltek look that these achieve, I'm sure we could arrange something hahaa! Jokes aside thank you all for the interest and welcome.

Cameron


----------



## robinnew

Hello from the Channel Islands contingent of the V6 Community!

New toy all cleaned up with its Guernsey plates on ... will do a few bits to it in the near future, I am sure.

Rob


----------



## triplefan

And it looks like she scrubbed up nicely 

A US spec rear bumper would look cool with that plate


----------



## robinnew

Yes, I would like that - also thought about filling it flush and having a sticker numberplate. It's only so many digits because it's my birthday!

Low numbers are quite collectible over here in Guernsey. The local government have also started issuing numbers starting with a '0' ... and yes, we're all waiting to see what someone will pay for (as yet unissued) 007 ...


----------



## triplefan

robinnew said:


> Low numbers are quite collectible over here in Guernsey. The local government have also started issuing numbers starting with a '0' ... and yes, we're all waiting to see what someone will pay for (as yet unissued) 007 ...


That's interesting, many many years ago I saw Isaw a car with the number plate 05, it stuck in my mind as being memorable and unusual, from what you are saying it seems quite likely that was a Guernsey (Channel Islands?) plate then?


----------



## V6RUL

Guys..after 5 years of running the V6 Community Section, peeps have left the fold and it's time for a fresh updated front list.
Please show us a pic and spec of your mota and I will add you to the revised list..

Year..
Colour..
Interior colour..
DSG or Manual..
Picture

Steve


----------



## SBL

2003,
Mauritius blue
Grey alcantara
DSG


----------



## Stueyturn

2004
Misano Red
Anise Leather
DSG


----------



## sleeping fox

2004 
Glacier Blue
DSG 
2 tone (black/grey) trim 
90k


----------



## triplefan

Year..2004
Colour..Mauritius blue
Interior colour..silver/black
DSG


----------



## OeTT

2004, Moro blue roadster with blue hood. Manual.Grey leather interior.
Being treated to a paint correction/detailing in the PIC


----------



## jgtis

A few pics taken today, had the wheels refurbed last week along with a set of 4 bridgestones 
Will sadly be up for sale shortly.


----------



## sam1176uk

2004
Mauritius Blue
DSG
Silver Nappa interior
Milltek exhaust
K&N Panel filter
Carbon fibre rear diffuser
X-drilled & grooved discs all round
41k miles


----------



## chopper075

2005
Mauritius Blue
Manual
Black leather interior


----------



## V6RUL

Thanks for posting up guys, I will update the front page when I can get on a desktop PC tomoz.

Come on guys keep em coming..don't be shy..
Steve


----------



## hey3688

2004
Mauritius Blue
Grey Leather/Alcantara Interior
DSG


----------



## robinnew

2004
Glacier Blue
Silver leather
DSG


----------



## Typhhon

2004
Ebony Black
Interior Black
DSG


----------



## A8VCG

2004
Misano
QS red
Manual


----------



## robinnew

triplefan said:


> robinnew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Low numbers are quite collectible over here in Guernsey. The local government have also started issuing numbers starting with a '0' ... and yes, we're all waiting to see what someone will pay for (as yet unissued) 007 ...
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting, many many years ago I saw Isaw a car with the number plate 05, it stuck in my mind as being memorable and unusual, from what you are saying it seems quite likely that was a Guernsey (Channel Islands?) plate then?
Click to expand...

Ooh... I don't know actually. The zero prefix is relatively new in Guernsey (since 2012) and only three and four digits so far.

Whilst I'm on, Jersey registrations have a J in front (J12345) and in Alderney they have an AY in front (AY1234) ... so now you know!

Guernsey and Alderney allow silver on black plates, or you can use standard UK white and yellow plates on any of the islands.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Avus Silver
Black leather
54 plate
Manual
Turbo

Managed to find a really dirty photo!!









More interesting photo.


----------



## dextter

2004
Mauritius Blue
Black
DSG


----------



## CaptRon

2005
Brilliant Red
Black
DSG


----------



## andyr22

2005 - DSG - Moro Blue - Black leather


----------



## V6RUL

Thanks guys..i have updated the new front list to reflect the current 2015 V6 List.

Hopefully many more to come and join in.
Steve


----------



## christopherr

2004
Mauritius Blue
Full Black Leather
DSG


----------



## V6RUL

Cheers Chris..I've added ya.
Steve


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

2004, Glacier Blue, Spoiler deleted, DSG.


----------



## David C

V6RUL said:


> Thanks guys..i have updated the new front list to reflect the current 2015 V6 List.
> 
> Hopefully many more to come and join in.
> Steve


I need to get a pic of mine in there, but despite having it for 18-months, the only pics I have are from the original sale ad  
I'll try and sort something out soon.

But it is a 2003 DSG in Light Silver with red leather & OEM BBS.


----------



## V6RUL

HeroicBroccoli said:


> 2004, Glacier Blue, Spoiler deleted, DSG.


Already added you to the front list but name isnt very clear..meant to represent Glacier.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

David C said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys..i have updated the new front list to reflect the current 2015 V6 List.
> 
> Hopefully many more to come and join in.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a pic of mine in there, but despite having it for 18-months, the only pics I have are from the original sale ad
> I'll try and sort something out soon.
> 
> But it is a 2003 DSG in Light Silver with red leather & OEM BBS.
Click to expand...

Bit lazy if you ask me..
Added bud.
Steve


----------



## M18NTT

Here's mine (well for the time being anyway). It'll be going to pastures new soon but by all means put it on the list for now.
Mauritius Blue
Annis Yellow Leather
DSG
Lower, Noisier and Much Much Tidier than when I bought it.


----------



## mikeat45

still here Steve....mostly unchanged .. shrunk the wheels from 19" to18" 2004 black leather DSG
but up for sale if anyone's looking ....need something bigger these days . but I still love it  8) 8)


----------



## Tomm

The last few matures colours look so much better than mine!


----------



## Sline Red

Still got our 2 8)

A Red un and a White un as per signature


----------



## spaceplace

silver, dsg, custom 3" cat back, induction kit, remap, hpa haldex controller, 25mm lowered, 19" x5 wheels


----------



## MichaelAC

Hi, just spent £1,700 on service, replacing CV boots, all front wishbone bushes, brake calliper and pads 

But still here in 2015, just with no money


----------



## coolie

Hi, just spent £1,700 on service - ouch! I feel your pain. I've been slowly getting mine up to full service history, having only done 40,000mls in 10yrs, but had only had basic servicing done from what we could see. The main mechanicals are done now, but the cosmetics are now the jobs - wheel and calliper refurbs are the current projects. then it'll be paintwork tidy up. and finish off with a revo remap.

I'm 6mths in and lovin the ownership, look and drive of these v6s - always feels special, so reckon i'll be here for a few years (a replacement - TT RS would cost £30k, and still be a cylinder short)


----------



## D19 ASW

Newbie

2004 Roadster DSG, Brilliant red, red leather.....


----------



## Slackadder

Evening!

2005 V6 Manual - Avus Silver with red leather.

H&R ARBs, Defcons and VTDA.

103,000 miles and going strong (looked after by APS) as my second car.

Anthony


----------



## RobLE

2003 DSG Coupe in Avus with silver leather. FASH, 65,000 miles, needs a wash.


----------



## V6RUL

Currently on holiday in Spain but managed to update the front page with all the guys that have kindly updated their registration for the front page.
Steve


----------



## Marty

06 Manual Coupe in Atlas Gray with Red Leather + a few choice mods.


----------



## v6 TTU

Hi can you add me in please :lol: Will be sending some better pictures weekend if it stops raining ! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## v6 TTU

Marty said:


> 06 Manual Coupe in Atlas Gray with Red Leather + a few choice mods.


Looks sweet.... I like the mods on lights.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi guys, will update when I can as I've now gone from holidaying in Spain to holidaying at Windermere.
Steve


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

My heart bleeds for you Steve.

It must be tough being an international playboy / gigolo :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

lotuselanplus2s said:


> My heart bleeds for you Steve.
> 
> It must be tough being an international playboy / gigolo :lol: :lol:


The lady I am with this week is spoiling me to a weekend at one of the top hotels in the area.. 8) 
Off out for a Lambrini now before going for a scoff.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Had a bit of time spare before I go down to Wales for another weekend away on the Swiss TTrip reunion.
Added you Marty..looks good as usual.
V6 TTU you need to include your spec bud, so I can add you.
Steve


----------



## nastylasty

please add me 3.2 dsg 2003 
aaahhhhhhhaaaa worked out how to upload whatta doofus lol


----------



## V6RUL

nastylasty said:


> please add me 3.2 dsg 2003
> would add photo but dunno how to lol


Hi, what colour exterior and colour of seats..
Steve


----------



## nastylasty

glacier blue with dark blue full leather. all standard at mo apart from head unit but gonna sneak a few bits on and hope the wife doesn't notice  may colour the calipers 1st


----------



## V6RUL

Back from Wales now and on the merry go round of work.

Ive added Mr. nastlasty to the front page but still waiting on v6 TTU to reveal his spec.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## vwlupo

2004 DSG coupe eh its red with black leather custom cat back 73000 miles and its mine all mine lol oh and a pina colada magic tree


----------



## V6RUL

I've added Mr.Lupo to the front list..any more..
Steve


----------



## rockyregal

H iam darwen lancashire only had my 3.2 v6 a couple weeks 95000 miles loving drivng her and really enjoying this tt forum thanks guys


----------



## V6RUL

rockyregal said:


> H iam darwen lancashire only had my 3.2 v6 a couple weeks 95000 miles loving drivng her and really enjoying this tt forum thanks guys


Hi, do you have the required spec asked for so I can add you to the front list..
Year
DSG or Manual
Colour
Leather colour

Steve


----------



## xpanel

I hope there is no discrimination between series. hehe Black + Orange 2008 VR6 Manual, black interior


----------



## V6RUL

xpanel said:


> I hope there is no discrimination between series. hehe Black + Orange 2008 VR6 Manual, black interior


As long as it's a 3.2 or higher displacement you are welcome to be part of the community..
Steve


----------



## xpanel

Yay, and thanks for all of the awesome information you post


----------



## V6RUL

xpanel said:


> Yay, and thanks for all of the awesome information you post


When I'm offshore I have plenty of free time to gather info and populate this thread.
Thanks for the thanks..
Steve


----------



## rockyregal

hi its 2004(54) 95000 miles black leather and colour Avus Silver manuel gearbox


----------



## bmcc

Add me in as well. I've got a 2004 3.2 dsg Avus silver with black leather interior. Pics up when I get a chance


----------



## vwlupo

Does the S2000 K&N fit the 3.2? Sorry if been covered but had a quick search and it's all 1.8t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

vwlupo said:


> Does the S2000 K&N fit the 3.2? Sorry if been covered but had a quick search and it's all 1.8t
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it will but you need the correct tube connection as the V6 has larger inlet pipework.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I've added rockyregal and bmcc to the front list.
Steve


----------



## vwlupo

V6RUL said:


> vwlupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the S2000 K&N fit the 3.2? Sorry if been covered but had a quick search and it's all 1.8t
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will but you need the correct tube connection as the V6 has larger inlet pipework.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thanx Steve any pointers on the right connection to get? I've removed some plastic from airbox and sounds nice but canny wait to get the filter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

I think you need the correct filter connection size to join to the OEM inlet pipe.
Steve


----------



## BIGmog

Does the V6 have different springs on the suspension than the Turbo?

Here is why I ask. Previous owner had installed these springs: NEUSPEED Spring Kit Sport 55.02.*86*
Item description says they are for the 1.8L
http://www.neuspeed.com/550286-neuspeed-spring-kit-sport.html

They have a separate kit for the 3.2L V6 here: NEUSPEED Spring Kit Sport 55.02.*87*
http://www.neuspeed.com/550287-neuspeed-sport-spring-kit.html

It's just a generic image so I can't tell of there is any real difference.

The V6 weighs more as the bigger engine and also has a larger gas tank capacity. Are these added weights significant enough to warrant a different spec on the suspension springs?

I checked the Audi site and the part number is the same for both models. (1J0511115DD) But also notes "Order by paint marks on spring."

Furthermore, I checked Eibach as they are a popular brand and they have no springs listed specific for the 3.2L
But they do have a spring set for the 1.8L Turbo


----------



## CaptRon

BIGmog said:


> Does the V6 have different springs on the suspension than the Turbo?
> 
> Here is why I ask. Previous owner had installed these springs: NEUSPEED Spring Kit Sport 55.02.*86*
> Item description says they are for the 1.8L
> http://www.neuspeed.com/550286-neuspeed-spring-kit-sport.html
> 
> They have a separate kit for the 3.2L V6 here: NEUSPEED Spring Kit Sport 55.02.*87*
> http://www.neuspeed.com/550287-neuspeed-sport-spring-kit.html
> 
> It's just a generic image so I can't tell of there is any real difference.
> 
> The V6 weighs more as the bigger engine and also has a larger gas tank capacity. Are these added weights significant enough to warrant a different spec on the suspension springs?
> 
> I checked the Audi site and the part number is the same for both models. (1J0511115DD) But also notes "Order by paint marks on spring."
> 
> Furthermore, I checked Eibach as they are a popular brand and they have no springs listed specific for the 3.2L
> But they do have a spring set for the 1.8L Turbo


It may not be the right post to ask but the answer is yes it is different.
I used to have specific Eibach on my 3.2 but they are no longer available and they only list the 1.8 now.
Some companies like H&R used to list both the 1.8 and the 3.2 under the same part number... I wouldn't thrust them if they don't know the difference.
Neuspeed lists different springs for the 1.8 and the 3.2


----------



## vwlupo

Quick question for you all. Does anyone know if Porsche 911 rear brakes fit front of the 3.2 V6? Apparently my mechanic has said they do and are bigger, just get calliper disc and swap over. Is this right?
Many thanx in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan

I think you're gonna need calliper brackets/adapters and I can't see Porsche discs having the correct pcd, but I'm sure someone will be along soon to correct me :lol:


----------



## vwlupo

Lol jus wondering =) been googling around but I'll look harder tomorrow (check pcd and what not)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveB68

2004 Glacia V6, manual with black leather.


----------



## V6RUL

DaveB68 said:


> 2004 Glacia V6, manual with black leather.


Hi Dave, lovely looking example.
I've added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## iktank

Where have I gone  sure I was on the front list 

Missano Red
DSG
Black leather / interior
BBS split rims


----------



## Marco34

Hey Steve

I appear to have dropped from the V6 list. Surely you can't forget about mine having got your coilies.


----------



## V6RUL

Sorry guys..I will get you back on ASAP.

Ps peeps have come and gone over the last 5 years and it was time to refresh the list.
Steve


----------



## chalks

Deposit put down and collect later in the month v6 DSG glacier blue cream seats 2 owners 74000 really really good condition just a snip over 5000 and checked out by my rs4 petrol head fiend who was raving about it :lol:


----------



## triplefan

Congrats, have you even driven a DSG yet?


----------



## chalks

triplefan said:


> Congrats, have you even driven a DSG yet?


No


----------



## mp302044

V6RUL said:


> mp302044 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my 3.2
> 
> Phone pic, sorry.
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> ive added you to the front list..
> A super dooper clean and some good stills rqd for all us pic whores.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi, still got my 3.2, can I go back on the front list please?

John


----------



## triplefan

chalks said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, have you even driven a DSG yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No
Click to expand...

Well then hopefully you are in for a treat


----------



## chalks

triplefan said:


> chalks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, have you even driven a DSG yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then hopefully you are in for a treat
Click to expand...


----------



## David C

The OEM BBS RSII came off today for refurb.
In their place a nice set of new TT QS reps.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi guys, I've managed to add the latest additions to the front list finally.

Dave, I wish I had space to have a spare set of wheels but my MRS would hunt me down and remove body parts, I need to move and get myself a double garage for storage.
I'm sure your BBS will look the dogs when they go back on.
Have you thought about doing clear corners in your headlights..looks nice on a silver TT?
Steve


----------



## connor0431

3.2 V6 DSG Blue Moro cream leather


----------



## Ady.

Just got me a V6 well I pick it up next Friday  can't wait... Let the modding begin (ssshhh don't tell the wife, I promised no modding on this TT) :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Ady. said:


> Just got me a V6 well I pick it up next Friday  can't wait... Let the modding begin (ssshhh don't tell the wife, I promised no modding on this TT) :lol:


It's only modding if you go turbo or supercharge, so tell her it's only fettling and bringing her up to OEM+ spec..
Steve


----------



## farmersti

aruba blue pearl with platinum silver leather. In Bristol Audi at the moment having a new mechatronic unit fitted


----------



## nastylasty

farmersti said:


> aruba blue pearl with platinum silver leather. In Bristol Audi at the moment having a new mechatronic unit fitted


OUCH haven't you only just got it????? that hurts


----------



## Ady.

V6RUL said:


> Ady. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got me a V6 well I pick it up next Friday  can't wait... Let the modding begin (ssshhh don't tell the wife, I promised no modding on this TT) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only modding if you go turbo or supercharge, so tell her it's only fettling and bringing her up to OEM+ spec..
> Steve
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: good plan, will do


----------



## farmersti

nastylasty said:


> farmersti said:
> 
> 
> 
> aruba blue pearl with platinum silver leather. In Bristol Audi at the moment having a new mechatronic unit fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUCH haven't you only just got it????? that hurts
Click to expand...

yes only just bought it but it's not costing me a penny just the inconvenience of not having the car in this nice weather


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome guys.
Connor and Farmer have been added to the front list.
Steve


----------



## Ady.

V6RUL said:


> Welcome guys.
> Connor and Farmer have been added to the front list.
> Steve


What about me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

Ady. said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome guys.
> Connor and Farmer have been added to the front list.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> What about me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Let's see her and spec then..
Steve


----------



## Gazza085

+1 3.2 DSG Glacier Blue with Black leather, relatively standard for now


----------



## V6RUL

Gazza085 said:


> +1 3.2 DSG Glacier Blue with Black leather, relatively standard for now


Hi Gazza, I've added you to the front list.
What are your plans ?
Steve


----------



## TT3-2

I have had my 54 plate 3.2 for just over two weeks. It's a manual with black leather interior. I have put some r32 mk4 alloys on for the time being, and I'm looking to lower it on Bilstein B14 coilovers soon, as I'm not keen on the tractor look!


----------



## Gazza085

V6RUL said:


> Gazza085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 3.2 DSG Glacier Blue with Black leather, relatively standard for now
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gazza, I've added you to the front list.
> What are your plans ?
> Steve
Click to expand...

I'm still weighing up my options at the moment mate, I've already fitted a pipercross panel filter, flapper mod and new head unit. ECU & DSG map is next, although I'm not after big power, seems to be a very costly route on the V6.


----------



## V6RUL

Gazza085 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazza085 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 3.2 DSG Glacier Blue with Black leather, relatively standard for now
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gazza, I've added you to the front list.
> What are your plans ?
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still weighing up my options at the moment mate, I've already fitted a pipercross panel filter, flapper mod and new head unit. ECU & DSG map is next, although I'm not after big power, seems to be a very costly route on the V6.
Click to expand...

5-10% is the normal Stage 1 map increase.
Steve


----------



## Ady.

Look what my kind wife bought for me 

04 2004 3.2 81k miles 2 owners  those wheels are coming of and am going with rs 7 spokes. They will be in the for sale section soon...


----------



## farmersti

Picked my car up from Bristol Audi Friday and it's now driving as it should the difference is amazing  Happy chappie
ps V6rul mine is a 2008 for the roll call


----------



## Basketcase

Hi all....
Joined last week.
Collected my first Audi yesterday.
A 2004 TT 3.2 V6 DSG
VERY EXCITED..  
.


----------



## wallstreet

PostPosted: 15 Jan 2010, 21:12
7. V6 DSG Dolomite Grey, Geneva, Switzerland

Lots of factory options eg colour coded alloys that match mirrors
Only a Wak remap with the P1000 Unit to go back to stock

2010 July The Following, Thanks to the TTShop:

Billsteins PSS9s fully adjustable ride height and damping
Tie rods for camber and toe adjustment
R32 rear arbs
Blue Haldex
Orange painted calipers

Thanks To Wak

250hp now 270hp remap, customised

Before Picture, on original suspension:
Zoom in (real dimensions: 800 x 600)Image
Digsby
IM, Email, and Social Networks in one easy to use application!
http://kvors.com/click/?s=88377&c=89569&subid=20021

After:

Zoom in (real dimensions: 800 x 600)Image
Digsby
IM, Email, and Social Networks in one easy to use application!
http://kvors.com/click/?s=88377&c=89569&subid=20021
Last edited by wallstreet on 19 Oct 2010, 22:35, edited 2 times in total.
Image

Image


----------



## jamiemcc

04 V6 DSG Dolomite Grey with Silver Leather


----------



## jfog1969

07 V6 Red Leather


----------



## Tomm

Can I go back on please

2003 (1/12/2003)
Maturis Blue 
Silver Nappa interior 
DSG

The night I got it, 24th June last year.


----------



## V6RUL

Hi guys..I've added all the latest guys to the front post list.
Steve


----------



## Skid Mark

You can add me to the list, 04 DSG kingfisher blue, silver leather 8)


----------



## Ady.

Skid Mark said:


> You can add me to the list, 04 DSG kingfisher blue, silver leather 8)


Is that the one from Warrington ?


----------



## blz-8027

Add me to the owners list please

2005 s-line (whatever that means ) , Brilliant black ,DSG ,Red leather


----------



## G60Monkey

Can you add me too please 

05 Roadster, DSG black leather, blue roof


----------



## blz-8027

Anyone round leicester way offer this service ?

DSG re-adaption how to..
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... x_(DSG/02E)


----------



## Sycove

05 Coupe, DSG, Glacier Blue with Black leather interior


----------



## V6RUL

Sycove said:


> 05 Coupe, DSG, Glacier Blue with Black leather interior


Hi and welcome.
Best colour IMHO and I've added you and the last few other peeps that have passed on their details.
Steve


----------



## The Missus Mechanic

Another to add to the list please.
Glacier Blue, Blue Hood and Silver Leather. '05 Reg, 81,000 miles, FSH.
Thanks for the buying guide - Excellent!
The DSG box behaved perfectly whilst going through the checklist, but 2 weeks later.... One big repair bill! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Ouch!
Ah well, at least it's sorted now so no worries for the foreseeable future.
Plenty of admirers at AITP7.


----------



## andyrick

My 2004 3.2V6 DSG in Glacier Blue ,


----------



## blz-8027

Hi all 
Im looking for the part number for the drivers side lower bumper grill ,

Most info i have found is from the states ,so just wanted someone to confirm that the second one is for the drivers side please,before i place an order with TPS

8N0807681G

8N0807682G


----------



## Lewis100985

Hi

Can you add me to the list please, glad I finally found this thread! I haven't picked it up yet but I have one of the advert pictures.

Avus Silver with cream leather interior. 3.2 V6 DSG and 75k miles.

P.S The wheels will be replaced by genuine Audi in due course!


----------



## dave250TT

Hi, Please put me on the list, Avus 3.2 V6 Manual with Red Interior!
Cheers Dave


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome to all the new guys..I've added you all to the front list.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

blz-8027 said:


> Hi all
> Im looking for the part number for the drivers side lower bumper grill ,
> 
> Most info i have found is from the states ,so just wanted someone to confirm that the second one is for the drivers side please,before i place an order with TPS
> 
> 8N0807681G
> 
> 8N0807682G


Google is saying they are Phantom black grilles and the V6 should have non painted.
Steve


----------



## blz-8027

V6RUL said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Im looking for the part number for the drivers side lower bumper grill ,
> 
> Most info i have found is from the states ,so just wanted someone to confirm that the second one is for the drivers side please,before i place an order with TPS
> 
> 8N0807681G
> 
> 8N0807682G
> 
> 
> 
> Google is saying they are Phantom black grilles and the V6 should have non painted.
> Steve
Click to expand...

The first number i confirmed by removing the grill on the car ,non painted V6
so i assumed the bottom one was for the drivers side ?


----------



## V6RUL

There maybe an additional code after the main one..
3FZ for V6
Z9Y for QS

Steve


----------



## blz-8027

V6RUL said:


> There maybe an additional code after the main one..
> 3FZ for V6
> Z9Y for QS
> 
> Steve


Well done ,just found this so looks like i need this one

Satin black . 
Stock Code	8N0807681A 3FZ

Black paint with: . 
COLOUR WAX.
Stock Code 8N0807682G Z9Y


----------



## V6RUL

Your welcome.
I run an aftermarket bumper, so gave up my grilles a few years ago.
Steve


----------



## blz-8027

Its confusing ,google images show it as a standard grill ,not the V6
and this one on ebay shows it as a standard grill ??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-225-b ... 1957405547


----------



## V6RUL

blz-8027 said:


> Its confusing ,google images show it as a standard grill ,not the V6
> and this one on ebay shows it as a standard grill ??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-225-b ... 1957405547


That is for a 225.
This is a drivers side V6 grille..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-99-06 ... 3d05073c92
Steve


----------



## Samir_TT

Hello guys!

Could you add me to the list?

2004 Merlin Purple with Ivory Interior 

From the list so far would i me the only merlin purple member??

Thanks!


----------



## V6RUL

Samir_TT said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Could you add me to the list?
> 
> 2004 Merlin Purple with Ivory Interior
> 
> From the list so far would i me the only merlin purple member??
> 
> Thanks!


Added to the list with your unique colour.
Steve


----------



## blz-8027

Anyone bought and used one of these ? looks different to oem

e-bay item number 140962712995
AUDI TT 3.2 VR6 QUATTRO AUTO DRIVESHAFT NEAR/SIDE & CV JOINT 2003>2010


----------



## V6RUL

blz-8027 said:


> Anyone bought and used one of these ? looks different to oem
> 
> e-bay item number 140962712995
> AUDI TT 3.2 VR6 QUATTRO AUTO DRIVESHAFT NEAR/SIDE & CV JOINT 2003>2010


Looks correct..and cheap.
Seller has good feedback and maybe worth a punt.
Steve


----------



## jev

Just bought my 5th V6 mk1 TT. I must be mad or in love with beast.

Black Cherry Metallic DSG 2004


----------



## V6RUL

jev said:


> Just bought my 5th V6 mk1 TT. I must be mad or in love with beast.
> 
> Black Cherry Metallic DSG 2004


Hi jev, what's your interior colour..
Steve


----------



## jev

My apologies it's Black inside.


----------



## V6RUL

jev said:


> My apologies it's Black inside.


No worries jev, I have now added you to the list bud.
Steve


----------



## alexgreyhead

Hello, first post on here. Could I be added to the list please? I've had this Mk1 V6 for about a month now and both I and the better half are completely in love with the handling and power  Black exterior and interior.


























I've popped on some 19" replicas with steel hubcentric spacers, given her a wash and polish and that's about it. The only other plan at the moment is to upgrade the headlight projectors to get a bit more light on the road ahead.

Brilliant car


----------



## V6RUL

alexgreyhead said:


> Hello, first post on here. Could I be added to the list please? I've had this Mk1 V6 for about a month now and both I and the better half are completely in love with the handling and power  Black exterior and interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've popped on some 19" replicas with steel hubcentric spacers, given her a wash and polish and that's about it. The only other plan at the moment is to upgrade the headlight projectors to get a bit more light on the road ahead.
> 
> Brilliant car


Hi Alex, I will add you to the list..
The near side wheels have headlight level adjusters that can be re-positioned to give higher or lower light projection.
Steve


----------



## alexgreyhead

That's useful to know, thanks


----------



## David C

alexgreyhead said:


> That's useful to know, thanks


Except that headlights are adjusted on the headlight, not by playing with the auto-levelling linkages...

Get it on an MOT beam setter and checked/adjusted properly.


----------



## westo3

Hi, could you add me to the list please. 2005 convertible, manual, silver with black leather trim.


----------



## V6RUL

westo3 said:


> Hi, could you add me to the list please. 2005 convertible, manual, silver with black leather trim.


Hi, added you to the front list..we just need to see your baby now..
Steve


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Steve,

Can you add me to the list please.

I am back in the fold. I had a 3.2 DSG a couple of years ago - but the DSG broke. I moved over to a Porsche Boxster for a couple of years, broke that. So now I am back in a TT - and this time I will definitely be more careful.... I also got a manual this time...

I bought neilc's old V6 project - a dolmite grey with recaro pole positions inside. As you can see below he added a fair bit to it. Spec is listed in my signature.



I have only owned the car 48 hours - but I think it is the dirtiest it has ever been in its life. Driving back through the rain storms for 3 hours didn't help.

It is a tad low for the duff roads of Yorkshire - but other than that it is awesome.



A few things have to go.. It is not my 'German Whip'



and the crowns.. oh the crowns. It is also apparently the 'illest' and the audi sticker on the back has a crown too..



Neil hasn't left me an awful lot to do to it, so I have one of the new haldex thingies coming and I will do something with the stereo.

ta
[email protected]


----------



## V6RUL

Have you got your baby a present for chrimbo..
Steve


----------



## Jakestar

You can me to the list - picked up adys papaya coupe recently!


----------



## V6RUL

Jakestar said:


> You can me to the list - picked up adys papaya coupe recently!


Hi,
I've replaced Ady name with yours.
Steve


----------



## HarryS

Please add me to the list, my first Audi 

3.2 DSG Quattro in Misano Red
45K miles
Milltek exhaust
Remapped DSG & Engine
20mm Spacers
Otherwise Stock

Had it two weeks, first long trip managed to get 35 mpg, drive & speed is amazing, my brother said it outclassed his much newer Boxster. I haven't yet tried launch control , so something to look forward to.


----------



## jev

Nice one Harry!

You and I have a pair of low mileage v6's.

I saw that for sale and thought it looked fab. Mines a 36k coupe.


----------



## HarryS

Hi Jev,

I made the long trip to see it & once driven..... well you know how it is. Not intending to use it everyday, so will be a much loved weekend drive.

Not much to do on it, a few scratches on the Aluminium & want DAB/Bluetooth fitted, also a tonneua.

Hope your enjoying yours, let me know any tweaks/mods worth looking at?

Harry


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Harry,
I have added you to the front list.
I think your colour maybe Misano red..
Lovely looking example.
There are a few things to look at on the front page for tips and tricks.
Steve


----------



## Oranoco

Can you add me to the list please. Roadster, 2004 manual with tan leather.

I know she needs a wash but our depots are far from the cleanest of places no matter how hard we try.


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Hi Steve can you add me while your at it 2004 3.2 DSG coupe Black/grey

cheers
RusTTy_racer


----------



## V6RUL

Ok guys, I've added you both to the list.
Steve


----------



## pezftw

V6RUL said:


> Ok guys, I've added you both to the list.
> Steve


Might as well add me now then, 2004 3.2 v6 Mauritius Blue/Grey


----------



## blz-8027

Could my car details be changed please .or added to the list again

04 plate ,Mauritius blue ,totally standard (Just need to swap out the blue seats )


----------



## V6RUL

Ok guys, I've added you both to the front list.
What seats are you putting in?
Steve


----------



## blz-8027

V6RUL said:


> Ok guys, I've added you both to the front list.
> What seats are you putting in?
> Steve


Thanks , 
Just a typo will still be standard ,just want to change from the blue


----------



## Tommyg

Hi can you add me please

2004 misano red, silver leather, Bose, Bbs wheels, genuine cup holder, 90k.

Just need to work out how to get pics of the iPad

Cheers


----------



## phoenixboy

Genuine cup holder!
That's just showing off!


----------



## Tommyg

I know the problem is I also have a armrest (not fitted) as can not fit both choices choices .lol.


----------



## astonandy

First post and a "hope-to-be-returning" multiple owner (well company lease-car user) in the past. I've had Mark 1 225 coupes (x2) and a 225 convertible plus a DSG V6 and a second generation convertible TFSI. My wife and I are looking for something for the two of us to drive as a second car (well third car - we also have a classic Lancia) and both of us really liked the V6 we had. it was one of the launch stock (must find a picture to check the reg) and (sadly) the first ever V6 DSG failure two days into our ownership - so a trip to MK's service centre who had never seen a broken one before, a new gearbox and me trundling round in an A6 diesel avant for 10 days.

So we're on the look out if anyone knows of a nice one. Must be a V6 DSG convertible and not black. Obviously looking for as much history as possible (how many people seem to throw away service history in a house move??) and a car that's been cared for over one with no miles but suffice to say we're in a buying mood.

Great resources on here. Love the community spirit already. When we had ours they were new out and "just another Audi" but now there is a community it's great to contemplate being part of it. Had a lot of history on other forums with our VX220s and our Clio V6 and Alfas so looking forward to occasionally adding something worthwhile and shamelessly using the resources on here.

Andy


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome Andy.
Hopefully back in Vee ownership soon.
Once you have enough posts you will be able to see the for sale section.
You are hopefully going to buy off a forum member where you will be able to the owners history on here.
As a community there are also benefits with regards group buys and insurance discount, trips and events.
Steve


----------



## blz-8027

astonandy said:


> So we're on the look out if anyone knows of a nice one. Must be a V6 DSG convertible and not black. Obviously looking for as much history as possible (how many people seem to throw away service history in a house move??) and a car that's been cared for over one with no miles but suffice to say we're in a buying mood.
> 
> Andy


Welcome along 
Members car from on here ,cant remember the username though

https://www.gumtree.com/p/audi/-mk1-tt- ... 1158257620


----------



## phoenixboy

Can you add me please.


----------



## astonandy

V6RUL said:


> Welcome Andy.
> Hopefully back in Vee ownership soon.
> Once you have enough posts you will be able to see the for sale section.
> You are hopefully going to buy off a forum member where you will be able to the owners history on here.
> As a community there are also benefits with regards group buys and insurance discount, trips and events.
> Steve


Thanks for the welcome. Think I'll have to buy my way in to the Sales forum - it's always the issue - when you're looking to buy and don't have much to say it's impossible to get enough posts to view the sales forum!


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Welcome as many as you can, even go back a bit if it helps


----------



## blz-8027

been decoding my VIN Details ,and my car has 2 engines ,I wonder where they have put the other one ?

code	group	description
0G7	GES	Tiptronic
0YQ	GKH	Weight range 15 installation control only, no requirement forecast
1AT	BRS	Electronic stabilization program (ESP)
1G8	RER	Breakdown set
1KF	BAH	Disc brakes, rear
1MQ	LRA	Leather trimmed sports steering wheel with Tiptronic and aluminum appearance
1N4	LEN	Power steering
1ZT	BAV	Disc brakes, front
3FA	DEI	Without roof insert (standard roof)
4UF	AIB	Driver's and front passenger air bag with front passenger air bag deactivation
5SJ	ASL	Left exterior mirror: convex
6TS	ASR	Right exterior mirror: aspherical, large viewing field
8GL	GEN	Alternator 120 A
8UC	RAO	Radio "chorus"
9VD	LSE	Speaker (active)
B0A	BLB	Component parts set without country-specific design requirement
CT5	RAD	Alloy wheels 7.5J x 18
D6D	MOT	6-cyl. gas. engine 3.2 L/184 kW 24V VR6 base engine is T33/T3D/T36
G0R	GSP	6-speed automatic transmission for four-wheel drive vehicle
HB0	REI	All-weather tires 255/40 R19 96H (NAR)
J2D	BAT	Battery 380 A (68 Ah)
L88	GKV	Suspension range 88 installation control only, no requirement forecast
Q1D	VOS	Sports front seats
T33 GMO	6-cylinder gasoline engine 3.2 L unit 022.C
UC0	DFH	Rear shock absorption, base version
X2B	LDA	National sales program Great Britain


----------



## astonandy

New car arriving next week - very well cared for and the most comprehensive history file you have ever seen. Very excited to have something fun in the garage again. There's only so much driving pleasure to be had from a 320d GT. I'll post a picture or two when the car's finally at home.


----------



## David C

blz-8027 said:


> been decoding my VIN Details ,and my car has 2 engines ,I wonder where they have put the other one ?
> 
> T38	GMO	4-cylinder gasoline engine 1.8 L unit 026.A


You sure it isn't T33 ?


----------



## blz-8027

David C said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> been decoding my VIN Details ,and my car has 2 engines ,I wonder where they have put the other one ?
> 
> T38	GMO	4-cylinder gasoline engine 1.8 L unit 026.A
> 
> 
> 
> You sure it isn't T33 ?
Click to expand...

Never thought of that ,ill get the book out and have another look


----------



## blz-8027

blz-8027 said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> been decoding my VIN Details ,and my car has 2 engines ,I wonder where they have put the other one ?
> 
> T38	GMO	4-cylinder gasoline engine 1.8 L unit 026.A
> 
> 
> 
> You sure it isn't T33 ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never thought of that ,ill get the book out and have another look
Click to expand...

correct

T33 GMO	6-cylinder gasoline engine 3.2 L unit 022.C


----------



## chalks

Can you add me Glacier Blue silver leather interior now 80000 was 74000 last June when bought with 2 owners. Based East Yorkshire just working on the boss to add a 1980 Ducati Pantah 500 sl in the same colour. Needs must and all that, if that doesnt work always remember " you will never get permission but will always be forgiven.
My latest pictures !


----------



## 8JVR6

Hello!

I have a 2008 3.2 VR6 Coupe in Red, 6spd, 034 Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo kit. (SRI, PT 6262 Ball Bearing) Currently running 15 psi. Stage 3 bully clutch. Adams Rotors track pattern, G-Loc G10 pads, ECS Stainless lines, Endless RBF-650 fluid. 034 Track Density Engine/Dogbone mounts. Team Dynamic Pro Race 1.2 17" Rims, BFG Rivals 255/40/17. Defi Boost Gauge / Innovate Wideband.

Looking to do an Oil Cooler next as this is my track car.


----------



## V6RUL

8JVR6 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a 2008 3.2 VR6 Coupe in Red, 6spd, 034 Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo kit. (SRI, PT 6262 Ball Bearing) Currently running 15 psi. Stage 3 bully clutch. Adams Rotors track pattern, G-Loc G10 pads, ECS Stainless lines, Endless RBF-650 fluid. 034 Track Density Engine/Dogbone mounts. Team Dynamic Pro Race 1.2 17" Rims, BFG Rivals 255/40/17. Defi Boost Gauge / Innovate Wideband.
> 
> Looking to do an Oil Cooler next as this is my track car.


Hi, as your a turbo guy, I've added you to the top of the list to keep the 4 of us together.
Do you have picks and a build thread..
Steve


----------



## damien.wrl

Hello , Can I go on the end ...2004 Maual in black with silver leather 41k miles, loving the community so helpful
Mark H


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Mark, nice low mileage example.
I've added you to the list bud.
Steve


----------



## 8JVR6

V6RUL said:


> 8JVR6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I have a 2008 3.2 VR6 Coupe in Red, 6spd, 034 Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo kit. (SRI, PT 6262 Ball Bearing) Currently running 15 psi. Stage 3 bully clutch. Adams Rotors track pattern, G-Loc G10 pads, ECS Stainless lines, Endless RBF-650 fluid. 034 Track Density Engine/Dogbone mounts. Team Dynamic Pro Race 1.2 17" Rims, BFG Rivals 255/40/17. Defi Boost Gauge / Innovate Wideband.
> 
> Looking to do an Oil Cooler next as this is my track car.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, as your a turbo guy, I've added you to the top of the list to keep the 4 of us together.
> Do you have picks and a build thread..
> Steve
Click to expand...

No real build pics, I'll have to clean it up and take some good pics. Waiting for the weather to get nicer to buff it.


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

so a month ago me and the missus started looking at possible candidates for a "weekend motor". With a limited budget we were initially looking at Z4's, Crossfires and older SLK's when she convinced me to take a look at a TT. We found a garage with about 5 for sale (one of them being a QS!) and look one for a test drive. I took a W reg blue 180bhp for a test drive and was instantly smitten!! Now we'd identified the car it was time to chose which type of Mk1 it would be. As we pulled the 180 back into the carpark I spotted a Mat Grey 3.2 DSG in front of the sales office having literally just been purchased. As soon as I knew there was a V6 version I knew that was the one for me so some 3 weeks later I am now the proud owner of a Manual 3.2 V6 in Alvus Silver with black leather and 73,000 on the clock!


----------



## V6RUL

Harry ScroTTer said:


> so a month ago me and the missus started looking at possible candidates for a "weekend motor". With a limited budget we were initially looking at Z4's, Crossfires and older SLK's when she convinced me to take a look at a TT. We found a garage with about 5 for sale (one of them being a QS!) and look one for a test drive. I took a W reg blue 180bhp for a test drive and was instantly smitten!! Now we'd identified the car it was time to chose which type of Mk1 it would be. As we pulled the 180 back into the carpark I spotted a Mat Grey 3.2 DSG in front of the sales office having literally just been purchased. As soon as I knew there was a V6 version I knew that was the one for me so some 3 weeks later I am now the proud owner of a Manual 3.2 V6 in Alvus Silver with black leather and 73,000 on the clock!


Well done..manual is a good..
Do you have pics of your beaut..as its all about the picture porn..
Steve


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

I have a couple but my reg plate is on show, dont suppose it matters on here but you never know


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

and another


----------



## V6RUL

Harry ScroTTer said:


> and another


Welcome..ive added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

Cheers Mate!


----------



## Nick3.2V6

Hi Guys

How do I get included in the v6 community? I have a Manual V6 not a DSG


----------



## Harry ScroTTer

Great colour that!


----------



## V6RUL

Nick3.2V6 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> How do I get included in the v6 community? I have a Manual V6 not a DSG


Hi..year and interior colour..
Steve


----------



## DAVE-W

Another V6 owner here to add to the fold! 

2005 red with black leather.

Dave


----------



## Marco34

The search function isn't bringing much up for this:-

Has anyone had a de-cat and stage two on their V6? I'm wondering what it would be like for power gains and sound. I've read info on the R32 forum which suggests 15bhp and much louder. I don't want it too loud just more of the V6. Can it shorten the life of the exhaust system with hotter gases?

Thanks
Marco


----------



## gogs

A return to the MK1 V6 for me

55 plate coupe in Avus with 42k miles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommyg

Hi A few pics of my purchase earlier this year


----------



## Marco34

gogs said:


> A return to the MK1 V6 for me
> 
> 55 plate coupe in Avus with 42k miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did you have prior Gordon? What lured you back?


----------



## gogs

Went from the MK1 V6 to a MK2 V6, MK2 TTS, MK2 TTRS, MK3 TTS then MK1 V6, I had better things to spend the monthly on mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B

gogs said:


> Went from the MK1 V6 to a MK2 V6, MK2 TTS, MK2 TTRS, MK3 TTS then MK1 V6, I had better things to spend the monthly on mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has the mk3 TTS gone ??


----------



## gogs

It has Matt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver923

2004 Moro blue 3.2 roadster with grey leather interior and black top. 62k miles.


----------



## M18NTT

Hi Mate,

When you're next doing a sweep up of roll call can you delete me please. Sold my 3.2 quite a while back and kept forgetting to drop a line to confirm.

Cheers,

John
(M18NTT)


----------



## Antthony

Hi gents.

Is there any where where I can see results of power mods to a 3.2? I have searched far and wide and have not been able to turn up any actual data.
From what I can gather, the V6 benefits from induction mods, an engine map, and a DSG map. The fly by wire mod also seems to be worth it although that would go for the 4 pots as well. I would like to think the right exhaust mods would also net some gains of at least 5~10 hp at the wheels, but again can't find any real data anywhere 

Can I ask of you who have done any or all of these mods, what the gains were (measured on a Dyno if possible), and in the case of induction and exhaust mods, what is effective (and what isn't)?

Cheers


----------



## Deanster

You can add me to your list next time round.. just picked up my 2004 V6 with 59k miles


----------



## Marty

I'm still here with mine, Steve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

I'm back for a 2nd time with a 55reg Quartz Grey DSG with 42k miles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_R

04 reg 100k Silver with DSG here


----------



## V6RUL

Mike_R said:


> 04 reg 100k Silver with DSG here


Hi, ive added you to the list and it would be nice to see some pictures bud.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Marty said:


> I'm still here with mine, Steve.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries Marty..you are still on the listing bud.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Deanster said:


> You can add me to your list next time round.. just picked up my 2004 V6 with 59k miles


Hi, I can add you if you tell the colour of the car and interior leather colour.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Silver923 said:


> 2004 Moro blue 3.2 roadster with grey leather interior and black top. 62k miles.


Hi, ive added you to the list bud.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

M18NTT said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> When you're next doing a sweep up of roll call can you delete me please. Sold my 3.2 quite a while back and kept forgetting to drop a line to confirm.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John
> (M18NTT)


Sorry to hear you've gone bud, hopefully, not forever.
Sterve


----------



## V6RUL

Tommyg said:


> Hi A few pics of my purchase earlier this year


Hi, ive added you to the list bud.
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Marco34 said:


> The search function isn't bringing much up for this:-
> 
> Has anyone had a de-cat and stage two on their V6? I'm wondering what it would be like for power gains and sound. I've read info on the R32 forum which suggests 15bhp and much louder. I don't want it too loud just more of the V6. Can it shorten the life of the exhaust system with hotter gases?
> 
> Thanks
> Marco


Hi Marco, obviously ive been through the various stages of tune and now running turbo as it is just evolution, im afraid.
De-cat, cat-back and aftermarket performance air filter is stage 2ish and throw some cams at it for stage 2+ which anything stage 2ish and above would benefit from a custom map to dial the torque back in.
Pipewerx can do an exhaust system in 3" and supply mufflers to reduce noise but not breathing.
Autograph can do a custom map, not sure about Awesome Gti though.
With cams and custom map for engine and raised rpm limit for engine and DSG to 7200rpm you are looking at maybe 25 to 40bhp with torque increasing too.

Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Antthony said:


> Hi gents.
> 
> Is there any where where I can see results of power mods to a 3.2? I have searched far and wide and have not been able to turn up any actual data.
> From what I can gather, the V6 benefits from induction mods, an engine map, and a DSG map. The fly by wire mod also seems to be worth it although that would go for the 4 pots as well. I would like to think the right exhaust mods would also net some gains of at least 5~10 hp at the wheels, but again can't find any real data anywhere
> 
> Can I ask of you who have done any or all of these mods, what the gains were (measured on a Dyno if possible), and in the case of induction and exhaust mods, what is effective (and what isn't)?
> 
> Cheers


See my response to Marco's question.
Steve


----------



## Deanster

V6RUL said:


> Deanster said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can add me to your list next time round.. just picked up my 2004 V6 with 59k miles
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I can add you if you tell the colour of the car and interior leather colour.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Hi Steve, I will get official colours when I'm back home at the end of the week and get them posted hopefully along with some pics as well. 
Chris


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

gogs said:


> I'm back for a 2nd time with a 55reg Avus DSG with 42k miles


Wecome back!

Best colour of course


----------



## DrunkMonk74

Hi Steve

Can add me if you like. '04 3.2 V6 DSG Misano Red and Black with silver leather.


----------



## TT-Ted

After a long time as a forum "voyeur" with no TT, I am now the proud owner of my long sought after example. Had to resort to a local specialist car sourcing company as trying to arrange visits to view advertised cars "across the water" was a logistical nightmare, but very pleased with the outcome.

Now catching up with the detail and enjoying the driving of this iconic design. Somehow the Mk2s and 3s do nothing for me and I can't afford an R8!


----------



## Antthony

Dunno if i'm on the list yet if not pls add, '05 Silver DSG S-line.


----------



## V6RUL

Antthony said:


> Dunno if i'm on the list yet if not pls add, '05 Silver DSG S-line.


Hi,
ive added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## Failbait

I like being on lists.

2003 3.2 V6 DSG - Brilliant Black with black leather and soul trim.


----------



## Antthony

Pardon me lads, but a guy said on the Facebook page that here are logs from testing power of various air intakes on the V6 on the Forum but i'm damned if I can find anything, can someone link it for me please? Cheers.


----------



## V6RUL

Antthony said:


> Pardon me lads, but a guy said on the Facebook page that here are logs from testing power of various air intakes on the V6 on the Forum but i'm damned if I can find anything, can someone link it for me please? Cheers.


Not seen any for the V6 but there are some comparisons for the 1.8
Steve


----------



## Antthony

Yeah that's what I thought. Many people seem to think that whatever works for the 1.8T also goes for the V6.
Thanks Steve.
I'm going to make a couple of proper intake / airbox combinations and do 0~60 tests with my G-Tech just to see what happens (if anything) and to have some fun with it. Will let you all know how it goes (won't be for a few weeks yet).


----------



## MoocherTT

2007 3.2 V6 S TRONIC - Condor Grey Metallic with mineral grey leather and black trim.


----------



## Failbait

Can anyone recommend a suspension setup? Not looking to lower a whole lot, just enough to get rid of the tractor look.

So far I've seen Bilstein B14 recommended quite a few times, and thats my current top pick. Anyone got a better bet?


----------



## gogs

I had the bilstein b12 kit on my last V6 and found it a comfortable ride, a little more stiff and around 25mm lower which looked way better

Here she is

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL

Billies and KW seem to be the best options and prices vary through the range depending on what you want.
I run KW V3.
Steve


----------



## Failbait

B12 seems like a better fit for my use, as I'll be using it mostly for street/daily driving, with close to zero track use. Is a change of top mounts recommended besides if necessary?


----------



## gogs

I changed the top mounts for cupra r units, I'd change them even to oem top mounts, I have a set to be fitted if I ever get round to fitting the coilovers, just to refresh everything, your in there anyway so may as well change all the cheap bits whilst there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul7274uk

Hi,

Can you add me please:

2004/04 3.2 V6 DSG
47k
Avus Silver
Black Leather

Pics to follow...


----------



## V6RUL

Sorry for the delay in posting up the latest 2 recruits to the roll call..updated now.

To all..dont forget to get her ready for winter and check your tyre tread depth..
Steve


----------



## M18NTT

Failbait said:


> Can anyone recommend a suspension setup? Not looking to lower a whole lot, just enough to get rid of the tractor look.
> 
> So far I've seen Bilstein B14 recommended quite a few times, and thats my current top pick. Anyone got a better bet?


Here's mine (as was) fitted with Bilstein PSS9's and lowered about 50mm from stock. Too low as it happened as the V6 has much lower ground clearance (sump) compared to the 1.8's which was compounded by the fact that I also had a blueflame sports exhaust fitted which didn't help much either. I got fed up pussy footing around trying to avoid manhole covers and speed bumps so I raised it a tad. Also didn't care too much for the rear camber when it was lowered originally and it still looked pretty good when raised a bit.

Plenty of adjustment to suit most tastes and ride was a vast improvement over stock although that may have been due to the fact that by the time I had replaced my standard setup the car was 10 years old and the upgrade included all bushes, arb's, tie bars and everything else I could think of at the time. Good mod though and well worth the money which transforms the car from looking live an SUV to something more rakish.


----------



## V6RUL

I run KW V3 and lowered to approx 25mm above the top of the tyres.
There is still plenty of drop left but i wanna keep my sump..


Steve


----------



## Failbait

Thanks a bunch for the answers guys. Wanted to get the b12s on gogs' recommendation, couldn't find them anywhere with decent shipping to Denmark (and danish prices being 150ish quid more than .de and .uk sites). Found the b14s at almost the same price as b12s, so went for those instead. Installing them thursday, can't wait to get the bad (broken) AP coilies off!


----------



## Alv

2004 54 V6 manual
Black
Silver leather
94k


----------



## V6RUL

Alv said:


> 2004 54 V6 manual
> Black
> Silver leather
> 94k


Added to the front list..now where's the pic's..
Steve


----------



## Alv

V6RUL said:


> Alv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 54 V6 manual
> Black
> Silver leather
> 94k
> 
> 
> 
> Added to the front list..now where's the pic's..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Loading pics + me never works, files always to big which just frustrates me and I can't be bothered with messing with Photobucket....lazy!


----------



## Antthony

Alv said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 54 V6 manual
> Black
> Silver leather
> 94k
> 
> 
> 
> Added to the front list..now where's the pic's..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loading pics + me never works, files always to big which just frustrates me and I can't be bothered with messing with Photobucket....lazy!
Click to expand...

Use this: https://postimage.org/?hash=00cc74c4a87 ... 50f0a12bf6


----------



## 8JVR6

Going to Stage 3 turbo kit on my car, install underway.

I've got the sickness..


----------



## Fastasaudi

Finally got one..

3.2 v6 DSG .. black with grey leather.. 53 plate.. 
88k miles fish..

A happy owner here.. !!


----------



## V6RUL

8JVR6 said:


> Going to Stage 3 turbo kit on my car, install underway.
> 
> I've got the sickness..


So what does does Stage 3 consist of..boost level and supporting mods..what about transmission..
Steve


----------



## V6RUL

Fastasaudi said:


> Finally got one..
> 
> 3.2 v6 DSG .. black with grey leather.. 53 plate..
> 88k miles fish..
> 
> A happy owner here.. !!


Welcome, ive added you to the front list.
Lets see her..
Steve


----------



## Caty

Hereby joining the V6 community aswell! Car is a 2004 model, DSG with black leather seats. Colour is Cherry Black (Pearlescent colour type).

Ofcourse, not complete without pictures:
When I bought it:
















After a wax coat:








During a drive with my mates BMW 528i:


----------



## RobLE

Glad to see you removed the side steps that it had on the first picture! That's taking the whole 4x4 thing a bit far!


----------



## Antthony

^^ Hahahaha :lol:


----------



## dafeller

Hi, I'm a new member of the V6 club. It's a special car! I've obtained a forum member's 3.2 DSG in Misano Red, black interior.

DSG
Blueflame cat back stainless steel exhaust
Revo remap
18" OZ Canyon ST alloys
Hubcentric wheel spacers front and back
Bose sound system
Eibach pro springs and Bilstein dampers
R32 rear anti roll bar
Rear adjustable tie arms
Cookbots 
Front ARB replacement 
Fully polybushed.

Lovely thing.


----------



## LOWBOYTT

i want to be int he club  Avus Silver 2004, DSG, cream and black interior soon to have carbon accessories 8) and a sexy black alacantra steering wheel. 129000 mile on clock and still purring

Upgrades (so far :roll: )
Miltek res 
25mm neuspeed ARB front and rear 
20mm back 15mm front spacers 
H&R lowering springs 
CDA


----------



## bearpig

Don't suppose anyone here who's recently ditched their OEM exhaust still has the little actuator that controls the value? Been hunting for a replacement one...


----------



## higsta

Morning everyone,

After having a 225 for 4 years (that ended up going for spares or repairs  ) I collected a 3.2 DSG coupe this week in ebony black with the black half leather interior, 2 owners and 66,000 miles with FASH.

I was always sold on the 225 and ignored the 3.2 and the DSG almost with a passion but while I was without a car I borrowed a 3.2 manual and loved the engine. 
Coupled with the DSG I love it and wish I'd tried one sooner. It's a totally different driving experience to the 225 but it definitely suits me more.

The car is standard at the moment but I am planning on keeping it really simple. Coilovers and a stereo upgrade is all I'm thinking. Other than that just good solid care and maintenance as I plan on this one being a keeper.

Looking forward to contributing - hopefully in a positive way as most of my posts when I had a 225 were along the lines of "I'm experiencing this weird noise... and why is it doing this?" :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome guys..ive updated the new guys to the front list.

For an exhaust flap..try Awesome GTi in Irlam near Manchester or the TTShop further down south.
Steve


----------



## jev

Caty said:


> Hereby joining the V6 community aswell! Car is a 2004 model, DSG with black leather seats. Colour is Cherry Black (Pearlescent colour type).
> 
> Ofcourse, not complete without pictures:
> When I bought it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a wax coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During a drive with my mates BMW 528i:


SNAP mines the same bar the wheels.


----------



## griffster

anyone tried fitting used bike indi throttle bodies?
are there better ex manifolds to support hi flo cat and sport ex system?

any suggestions for experienced amateur enthusiasts who are up to such a project?


----------



## rivage96

RichDean said:


> 2. RICHDEAN DSG :lol:
> 
> A couple of pics:


Hi Rich,

As a noob here I hope you won't mind my asking about your 3.2 V6, a lovely looking example  I'm wanting to know about the wheels. Were these the one of standard options when new. If so what other wheels could the car have come with? I'm looking at a coupe with the same wheels as these, hence the question. Thanks, Andy


----------



## mzpog

Got me a V6 coupe in Mauritius blue pearl (LZ5C) back in December 2016 and loving it to bits.


----------



## rusTTy_racer

The Ronal 7 spoke wheels on the 3.2 were standard. Anything else would have been an option iirc  Should be able to find them for sale online if yours didn't have them


----------



## mzpog

rusTTy_racer said:


> The Ronal 7 spoke wheels on the 3.2 were standard. Anything else would have been an option iirc  Should be able to find them for sale online if yours didn't have them


It came with the Ronal's, but they've been refurbished in Black which I didn't like. Would swap for silver if anyone was interested.


----------



## rivage96

So, I've learned that the seven spoke wheels on the car that I'm looking at are Ronal's and they are supposed to be in good order. They are silver in colour which seems to be in line with the OE spec. Apparently the tyres have 5/6 mm on them. Since I don't know the wheel size yet I have no idea of the cost to get new rubber when the time comes. But 5/6mm should serve for a bit of a while I'm thinking [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## V6RUL

griffster said:


> anyone tried fitting used bike indi throttle bodies?
> are there better ex manifolds to support hi flo cat and sport ex system?
> 
> any suggestions for experienced amateur enthusiasts who are up to such a project?


Milltek used to produce the tubular exhaust manifold but not anymore.
VW MK4 Golk Millteks will fit but hard to find.
Audi TT works via MAF on the intake and TB wont work unless you go mafless tune.
Steve


----------



## nat11911

rivage...

This is the standard set-up:

Wheels: Ronal 7.5J x 18 | ET32 | PCD 5/100 | paint code Z17 (ie. OEM silver)
Tyres: 225/40 x 18


----------



## rivage96

@nat11911

Thanks for that detailed info. 8)


----------



## Misano_V6

Another one to join the V6 club. 05/54 Manual Coupe. Misano Red Pearl with silk nappa.

I wonder if this car has been on here before?


----------



## V6RUL

Misano_V6 said:


> Another one to join the V6 club. 05/54 Manual Coupe. Misano Red Pearl with silk nappa.
> 
> I wonder if this car has been on here before?


Hi bud..ive added you to the front list.
Steve


----------



## thewasp

Another for the clan. Avus Silver with Grey leather Roadster. I had a 225 in the same colour for 2 years but after fixing the leaking roof, CCU and window micro switches I decided to trade her for a spanking new MX5 sport Nav. I had the Mazda for a year and loved it's faultless ways but a TT it isn't, Looked at a few 225's again but this 3.2 stood out and has FSH on 77,000k.

Steve


----------



## V6RUL

thewasp said:


> Another for the clan. Avus Silver with Grey leather Roadster. I had a 225 in the same colour for 2 years but after fixing the leaking roof, CCU and window micro switches I decided to trade her for a spanking new MX5 sport Nav. I had the Mazda for a year and loved it's faultless ways but a TT it isn't, Looked at a few 225's again but this 3.2 stood out and has FSH on 77,000k.
> 
> Steve


Hi and welcome to where most 225 boys end up..
Is yours manual/DSG and what year..
Steve


----------



## thewasp

V6RUL said:


> thewasp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another for the clan. Avus Silver with Grey leather Roadster. I had a 225 in the same colour for 2 years but after fixing the leaking roof, CCU and window micro switches I decided to trade her for a spanking new MX5 sport Nav. I had the Mazda for a year and loved it's faultless ways but a TT it isn't, Looked at a few 225's again but this 3.2 stood out and has FSH on 77,000k.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome to where most 225 boys end up..
> Is yours manual/DSG and what year..
> Steve
Click to expand...

 It's a 2004 DSG. From my last episodes with the 225 this one HAD to have a sound roof and electrics and it does 
I'm already sold on the DSG as I have a new Golf with the 7 gears for the mundane stuff.


----------



## Houndtt

Another one to join the V6 club 04 DSG Roadster Ebony pearl Effect cream leather 91240k


----------



## V6RUL

Houndtt said:


> Another one to join the V6 club 04 DSG Roadster Ebony pearl Effect cream leather 91240k


Added both of you to the front list guys, but we do need pics to see your efforts and V6 sexyness..
Steve


----------



## Danman87

Heres ours after i washed it


----------



## Houndtt

Hi I'm looking at replacing my DSG clutch pack think it's on it's way out any help would be appreciated like part numbers and any extras that u would also change thank you


----------



## derekmac

I am another big V6 fan. Goodwood Green, red leather, dsg and 70k and my wife's Metallic Berry Pearl with silver grey interior and only 57k. This is an amazing colour and special order


----------



## A8VCG

Update - Stueyturn 04 Misano Red with Anise Leather (Jersey is temporarily retired for a TT RS)

Amendment - Gogs mk1 is Quartz Grey & not Avus

I'm still here to keep you company ;-)


----------



## milnei

Hands up for another V6 to the list.

2004 Roadster Avus Silver Black interior DSG 106k

Bought very cheap, with issues, now fewer issues, but not very cheap :? love it though.


----------



## OeTT

Time to take me off the list. She's gone to a new home but hopefully the new owner will join up. I gave her all the details.
Enjoy the V6, at the ripe old age of 58, I now have my first turbo 
Stewart


----------



## V6RUL

The front list is all updated and thanks for the reminders.
Welcome to the new guys and auvoir to the leavers..
Steve


----------



## derekmac

Hi, sorry, I completely forgot to add the year of my Goodwood Green V6 - it is 2004. Can you include my wife's car as well as it is in my name! 2003 Berry pearl metallic with silver grey leather. Many thanks, derekmac.


----------



## dafeller

I think we need to see a picture of the green-ver-red scheme on your car. It sounds delightful.


----------



## V6RUL

derekmac said:


> Hi, sorry, I completely forgot to add the year of my Goodwood Green V6 - it is 2004. Can you include my wife's car as well as it is in my name! 2003 Berry pearl metallic with silver grey leather. Many thanks, derekmac.


Sorted bud, including other updates from others.
Now we need pics...
Steve


----------



## Danman87

I have a more shiney picture....


----------



## V6RUL

Danman87 said:


> I have a more shiney picture....


Lovely OEM example in Misano Red.
Steve


----------



## derekmac

Sorry to be thick Steve but how do we upload photos onto the V6 page?


----------



## Danman87

derekmac said:


> Sorry to be thick Steve but how do we upload photos onto the V6 page?


When your typing a new post under the box it says choose file, click it, then add the pic, then click the blue add file button then submit


----------



## derekmac

Thanks, I'll give it a try! Sadly the only photo I have of the Goodwood Green car with red leather, the colour looks black! I shall take more as soon as possible and try to get the colour right. Goodwood is quite a dark colour rather like British Racing Green. The Berry coloured car is not a problem, so have attached a pic. The silver in the windscreen is a sunshade and I should have removed it! I have now been informed that the 'file' is too big, so no photo!! I will try sending the photo separately.


----------



## derekmac

No, still not working. My photos must be stored in the wrong format.........


----------



## Danman87

derekmac said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a try! Sadly the only photo I have of the Goodwood Green car with red leather, the colour looks black! I shall take more as soon as possible and try to get the colour right. Goodwood is quite a dark colour rather like British Racing Green. The Berry coloured car is not a problem, so have attached a pic. The silver in the windscreen is a sunshade and I should have removed it! I have now been informed that the 'file' is too big, so no photo!! I will try sending the photo separately.


http://picresize.com/
To make file smaller


----------



## derekmac

Sorry guys, nothing seems to work with my photos. Cars are 'in dock' at present, Need to do brake pads, calipers etc but will retake photos asap when up and running and try to get true colour of the Goodwood Green Car.


----------



## robbiepepper

HI Guy's
Please add me to your list; 07 manual, dolphin grey, light grey leather, bose


----------



## philclemo

Finally, whilst having the car for over six weeks I had to get another car sorted and sold before I got fully distracted with my TT.

I've just realised I haven't got a proper shot of her, front on so will this do for now?










2004 3.2 DSG, Dolomite Grey, Red Leather, Bose


----------



## SiW

04 plate V6 DSG in Kobalt blue - bringing it up to scratch first then we will see


----------



## MCIP

Hi to all
Heres mine got 56500 on the clock upgraded from a 52 plate moro blue 225 with 133k on her, had her nearly 3 weeks cleaned her up a bit with a clay cloth and some turtle wax  
Cleaned the engine bay to with WD40 (the plastic bits) and sprayed all the electrical connections
Alloys going in sat for refurb and having them black, Also going to do door mirrors black too pics to follow when done


----------



## gogs

Nooooooooo don't have the wheels done black ☹ they get lost painted black and the V6 Ronals suit the car sooooo well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mzpog

gogs said:


> Nooooooooo don't have the wheels done black ☹ they get lost painted black and the V6 Ronals suit the car sooooo well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with Gogs on this. If you were near then you could swap my spare black set that I couldn't stand with my Mauritius blue.


----------



## philclemo

Marco34 said:


> Got a question. Took some flex today and decided (as it was sunny and dry for once) to take the TT out for a drive. I've noticed that it never seems to sure footed on long right handers or large roundabouts at speed. I can't say for sure if it's the same going left. I find I can induce oversteer very easy if I come off the throttle. If anyone knows Skelmersdale then there are some roundabouts with great view and worth speed when quiet.
> 
> Does quattro oversteer more than just front wheel drive? Mods are lowering springs but not rear camber adjustment. It's ok but more negative than standard. Also 15mm and 10mm spacers. Also managed to get ESP to cut in when turning the car into a corner at about 40 ish, seems slower for that to happen.
> 
> I run 29 psi in the rear and now 34 psi upfront due to bad centre wear at 38!!
> 
> Anyone else have this feeling with their TT? Easy to get car to do want I want but most people whinge that it understeers bad.
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


Wholly thread resurrection! New member and this is taking a while to catch up. You in Skem Marco?

Edit: Finally read all 245 pages. There's a lot of essential information there, great thread.


----------



## GarethY

First TT, first post... 
54 plate manual 3.2 V6 Dolomite Grey Cherry Red Leather Interior. 85000 miles on the clock. 
Any advice on how to keep her on the road would be greatly appreciated. So far I've replaced the cabin filter, air intake filter, all the plugs and coil packs, and I've cleaned out the air intake manifold.
What should I do next? Fuel filter?


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Yes well worth doing - get a replacement clip for it too as you will most likely need to cut it off. See if you can get it scanned for any fault codes and enjoy!


----------



## V6RUL

Hi Guys,
front page has been updated now with the new guys.
Steve


----------



## philclemo

Thanks Steve


----------



## V6RUL

philclemo said:


> Thanks Steve


Your welcome.
Do you come to the monthly meets each month?
there was one two days ago at the Sandpiper and next will be next month.
Steve


----------



## philclemo

Marco34 invited me to that one but, I was/am having issues with my rear spoiler having taken it off to fix water ingress through its fixings. I was all set to come but one of the fixings I had supposedly repaired popped off that afternoon (after me messing with it). I got it fixed back on later that evening, but is was too late to meet up.

I'm hoping to make the next one. The Boatyard is out of action I believe, so will check the events page.


----------



## wallstreet

philclemo said:


> Finally, whilst having the car for over six weeks I had to get another car sorted and sold before I got fully distracted with my TT.
> 
> I've just realised I haven't got a proper shot of her, front on so will this do for now?
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 3.2 DSG, Dolomite Grey, Red Leather, Bose


Add a shot of the leather too please.


----------



## derekmac

Hi Guys. Need to add another car to my 'fleet' !! 2004 coupe dsg Papaya orange with black interior.


----------



## mikeat45

derekmac said:


> Hi Guys. Need to add another car to my 'fleet' !! 2004 coupe dsg Papaya orange with black interior.


ahhhhhh not many o' them about


----------



## Djwbiker

Hi to all,
Add me in, like its been said before, had a 225 but now have a lovely moro blue with dsg. Mechatronics and chains done 17k miles ago at TT shop so all good. But the DMF does need replacing, the nearest specialist to me is APS in Brackley, I'll give them a call next week. Is there any one else I should try for a competitive estimate I don't mind a bit of travelling its not my daily so could leave with them for as long as required. Any other jobs that should be considered at the same time.
thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## meehaja

First TT, picked up this morning, Goodwood green 53 plate, grey leather. Came with a brand new set of wheels so trying them on tomorrow to see how they look as I'm not sure what I think yet!

Car is awesome, I had a Cupra R before so wanted something a bit more special. Surprisingly normal and pleasant to drive, until you put it in sport and floor it.... good god, that noise!


----------



## mike-kilo

Avus Silver with red leather with dsg

Pics will come when I've put the dash back on!


----------



## meehaja

Brooklands green, Grey leather, DSG. even got 31mpg on the drive home with it!


----------



## h780

Hi all. New on here. New to TTs. New to Audi.
2004 v6 3.2 manual. Black, cream leather. New to me, but well used (135k on the clock). A few jobs to be done.

Chris

Seller's photo:


----------



## V6 BVD

Hi mines 2004 Glacier blue, red leather, graphite grey BBS alloys lowered a bit spacered a bit


----------



## ReDGryffyN

Hi All,

Mine is a

53 Misano Red with Black Leather

ReD


----------



## Jam13

Hi All, haven't seen any brilliant red v6s, is this a rare colour?

Seems to be loads of misano red but not seen any brilliant red!


----------



## Jaylad

I've changed from 225 to V6 dsg,Dolomite grey,red leather,2004,love it ;-)


----------



## red3.2

Jam13 said:


> Hi All, haven't seen any brilliant red v6s, is this a rare colour?
> 
> Seems to be loads of misano red but not seen any brilliant red!


 I had a Brilliant Red manual owned from new. Sold it last year. Worst thing I've ever done. Still in mourning. Just hope she's gone to a good home.


----------



## Jam13

why did you sell it? Sounds like you might be regretting it already. I bought mine a few weeks ago and love it. It was a one owner v6 dsg roadster with 15k. It's a bit of a time warp but I've always wanted one of these cars and got lucky with this one I think.

Cheers


----------



## red3.2

Jam13 said:


> why did you sell it? Sounds like you might be regretting it already. I bought mine a few weeks ago and love it. It was a one owner v6 dsg roadster with 15k. It's a bit of a time warp but I've always wanted one of these cars and got lucky with this one I think.
> 
> Cheers


 Wasn't using the car a great deal.My wife couldn't drive as it was a manual and with athritis problems she was having difficulty getting in and out of it. But in fareness to her she did say to keep it and buy another smaller automatic car. But to have 4 cars i thought it was excessive. In hindsight now, I should have listened to her..yet again.


----------



## Joshy_v6

flippers69 said:


> FELLOW v6ers. PLEASE, PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN. THIS IS A CHALLENGE!
> Our v6 2004 suffers multiple misfires when restarted before it is allowed to warm up. To clarify if we reverse from the garage and stop the engine to close the garage door,then restart and the engine will misfire. We have to hold the revs at approx 2500 for about ten minutes and then the engine runs smooth again. The engine starts from cold and hot with no misfires. We cannot use the car for short journeys and have to ensure the length of journey is sufficient to warm up the engine,each time we use it. We have renewed the coil packs ,sparkplugs,air,oil and fuel filters.engine oil and flush.maf,coolant temp sender,exhaust cam sensor,checked crankshaft sensor,cleaned throttle body and readaptation,checked pcv and secondary air system. Garage state that all readings on vcds are good. Garage manually checked timimg and found the exhaust cam timing to be out,tried to adjust with no success,so renewed the exhaust cam chain pulley,tensioner and stretch bolt. THE FAULT REMAINS ! PLEASE ANY IDEAS?. Does anyone think I should try renewing the exhaust cam chain hydraulic tensioner and or turn my attention to the ecu/map? I went to a vw/audi specialist whom checked the ecu software and reported back that it was up to date and audi has not released any upgrades for it,they explained that because audi use discs they could not reflash the software to eliminate any corruption,unlike vw which can be connected online via the obd and can be reflashed. They concluded that I would have to go to a remapping company for a reflash, but I don't know anything about remaps? I am now well and truly stuck.What to do next? The mileage is only 65000 with full audi service history.
> Thanks richard


Did anyone ever get to the bottom of this?


----------



## Pukmeister

V6 DSG owner since March 2018.

Adore the bloody thing !


----------



## Joshy_v6

What spacers you lowered lovelies gone for?


----------



## d5aul

Just bought a 2004 V6, what a beast! Love it! I had a 225 a few years ago before having to get an estate car, wanted another TT so the obvious choice was a V6.
75k miles, Mauritius Blue, Black Leather.


----------



## alexgreyhead

d5aul said:


> Just bought a 2004 V6, what a beast! Love it! I had a 225 a few years ago before having to get an estate car, wanted another TT so the obvious choice was a V6.
> 75k miles, Mauritius Blue, Black Leather.


That's lovely, bud 8)


----------



## McPikie

I forgot to add mine. Bought in May 2018.


















Avus silver with black leather. Manual.

I've just had chains, DMF and clutch done.


----------



## d4nm1les

Purchashed a manual 3.2 last weekend to join my partners 225. The 225 is mint and the 3.2 needs a little bit of tidying up but should be good!


----------



## Danonath

Super rare elderberry pearlescent V6 2004 Anis -black /black / black

Currently doing underside rebuild New OE


----------



## Merlin1

Just updating mine...2004 3.2 DSG Roadster, 107,000 miles, bought June 2018. Done a few bits, ABS sensor, new rear shocks, Haldex service, gearbox check (OK). Drives lovely!


----------



## damienkeegan

Just acquired:
3.2 DSG Coupe (53, 01/2004) in Dolomite Grey (LZ7J) with Silk Nappa Leather (N1U/JX)
Despite initial issues, still makes me smile when I look at it.


----------



## Maktt32

04 avus silver / Black leather roadster , will be posting up a thread soon as need to iron out a few small (hopefully) issues .


----------



## mikeskisandflies

V6RUL said:


> V6 BRIGADE ( DSG unless otherwise stated )
> 
> V6RUL 54 Iridescent Blue, Black and Grey Leather..Stage 3 Turbo
> A8VCG  04 Manual, Misano Red with Black Leather..HPA Turbo
> lotuselanplus2s  RIP
> 8JVR6  08 Manual, Misano Red with Black Leather..Stage 2 Turbo
> SBL  03 Maritius Blue with Grey Alcantara
> triplefan  04 Mauritius Blue with Black and Silver Leather
> jgtis 04 Misano Red with Anise Leather
> sam1176uk  04 Mauritius Blue with Silver Nappa Leather
> chopper075  05 Manual, Mauritius Blue Roadster with Black Leather
> hey3688  04 Mauritius Blue with Grey Alcantara
> robinnew 04 Glacier Blue with Silver Leather
> Typhhon 04 Ebony Black on Black Leather
> dextter  04 Mauritius Blue with Black Leather
> CaptRon 05 Misano Red with Black Leather
> HeroicBrocolli 04 Glacier Blue with Black Leather
> -TheSilverLining-  Avus Silver with Black Leather
> andyr32  05 Moro Blue with Black Leather
> christopherr  04 Mauritius Blue with Black Leather
> David C  03 Silver with red Leather
> mikeat45  04 Papaya Orange with Black Leather
> Sline Red  04 Misano Red with Silver Leather
> Sline Red  04 White Roadster with Red Leather
> spaceplace  Silver with Black Leather
> MichaelAC  54 Glacier Blue with Black Leather
> ****  53 Silver with Red Leather
> D19 ASW  04 Brilliant Red Roadster with Red Leather
> Slackadder  05 Manual, Avus Silver with Red Leather
> RobLE  03 Avus Silver with Silver Leather
> Marty  06 Manual, Atlas Grey with Red Leather
> nastylasty  03 Glacier Blue with Blue Leather
> vwlupo  04 Red with Black Leather
> xpanel MK2 08 Black/Orange with Black Leather
> rockyregal  54 Manual, Avus Silver with Black Leather
> bmcc  04 Avus Silver with Black Leather
> iktank  Misano Red with Black Leather
> Marco34  53 Misano Red with Black Leather
> chalks  Glacier Blue with Cream Leather
> mp302044  04 Avus Silver with Silver Leather
> connor0431  54 Moro Blue with Cream Leather
> farmersti  57 Aruba Blue with Platinum Silver Leather
> Gazza085  53 Glacier Blue with Black Leather
> Jakestar. 04 Papaya with Black Leather
> farmersti  08 Aruba Blue with Silver Leather
> Basketcase  04 Avus Silver with Black Leather
> Wallstreet  04 Dolomite Grey with Black Leather
> jamiemcc  04 Dolomite Grey with Silver Leather
> jfog1969  07 Silver with Red Leather
> Tomm  03 Mauritius Blue with Silver Leather
> Skid Mark  04 Kingfisher Blue with Silver Leather
> G60Monkey  05 Silver Roadster with Black Leather and Blue Roof
> Sycove  05 Glacier Blue with Black Leather
> The Missus Mechanic  05 Glacier Blue, Roadster with Silver Leather
> andyrick  04 Glacier Blue with Black Leather
> Lewis 100985  Avus Silver with Cream Leather
> dave250TT  04 Avus Silver, Manual with Red Leather
> Samir_TT 04 Merlin Purple with Ivory Leather
> Jev 04 Black Cherry with Black Leather
> alexgreyhead Black with Black Leather
> westo3  05 Silver, Manual with Black Leather
> HarryS  Misano Red with Grey Leather
> Oranoco 04 Black Roadster, Manual with Aniseed Leather
> rusTTy_racer 04 Black with Grey Leather
> pezftw  04 Mauritius Blue with Grey Leather
> blz-8027  04 Mauritius Blue with Blue Leather
> damien.wrl 04 Black, manual with Silver Leather
> Harry ScroTTer  Avus Silver, Manual with Black Leather
> DAVE-W  05 Misano Red with Black Leather
> gogs  55 Quartz Grey with Black Leather
> Tommyg  Misano Red with Black Leather
> Silver923  04 Moro Blue Roadster with Grey Leather
> Mike_R  Silver with Black Leather
> DrunkMonk74  04 Misano Red with Silver Leather
> Antthony  05 Silver with Black Leather
> Failbait 03 Brilliant Black with Black Leather
> MoocherTT  07 Condor Grey with Mineral Grey Leather
> paul7274uk  04 Avus Silver with Black Leather
> Alv 54 Black, Manual with Silver Leather
> Fastasaudi 53 Black with Grey Leather
> Caty 04 Cherry Black with Black Leather
> dafeller  Misano Red with Black Leather
> LOWBOYTT  04 Avus Silver with Cream & Black Leather
> higsta Ebony Black with Black Leather
> Misano_V6  54 Misano Red Manual with Silk Nappa Leather
> thewasp  04 Avus Silver Roadster with Grey Leather
> Houndtt 04 Ebony Black Roadster with Cream Leather
> derekmac Goodwood Green with Red Leather
> derekmac 03 Berry Pearl with Silver Grey Leather
> milnei  04 Avus Silver Roadster with Black Leather
> Danman87  04 Misano Red with Black Leather
> robbiepepper  07 Manual, Dolphin Grey with Light Grey Leather
> philclemo  04 Dolomite Grey with Red Leather
> SiW 04 Black with Black Leather
> MCIP  04 Misano Red with Grey Leather
> GarethY  04 Manual, Dolomite Grey with Red Leather
> 
> Steve


Please add me? Mike Taylor, 2004 Japanese import 3.2 DSG, black on black.


----------



## Andy TT

After a 9 year TT hiatus I thought I'd cruise right back into here with a slightly tired looking moro blue manual. More to come..


----------



## solar

2004 moro blue with silver roof, 3.2 DSG


----------



## MCIP

I no longer have the 04 misano red 3.2 V6 
Now got a 03 Moro blue 1.8 225.
Could someone update the list as I not sure I can do this. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

